# What Was Your Last purchase?



## Gabrielhum

Fresh milk, breads, fruits & vegetable are bought daily.

Noodles, soups, breakfast cereals, biscuits,.chocolates, cheese, butter are bought weekly.

Energy powder like bournvita/horlicks, soaps,detergent consumers buy on monthly/once in 2 to 3 months as it will last up to 3 months depending on the family size. Cosmetics, Deo, , toothpaste, hair oil, bought online shorts for ladies from lil peep jean jacket depending upon the consumption rate but these are again essential products without which people cant live for longer.

Categories like durables - fridge, wash machine, microwave, cooler etc have longer life are bought once in 5 years.


----------



## mpepe32

Had to go buy a stove because ours broke and dh and I ended up buying matching fridge and dishwasher. We had upgraded counter prior to the pandemic and then put everything on the back burner. But Wednesday morning stove just and oven were done so we had no choice but to go to Home Depot. Sale association was wonderful with us but it was not the way I had envisioned shopping for new kitchen appliances.


----------



## ditzydi

Frivolous purchase?  Not luxe but I bought a Kendra Scott ring using my son's bday discount.  
Practical: The IL's needed supplies so I went to the store yesterday for them.  Also stocked up on all the junk food.  Also, offered to buy groceries for my neighbors.  Trying to help prevent as many people from having to go to the store.  My max is three households though because that's all I can fit in my car.  
Utilitarian: We bought a chest freezer for the IL's when this all went crazy because the freezer on the french door fridge is tiny and they would not have been able to store 2 weeks of stuff in it.


----------



## cocosapphire

Today (the necessities):  replenished some of the essential items that were purchased 3 weeks ago such as meats, produce, canned items, dairy products, juices, baking goods, chips, crackers, vitamins, prescriptions, and toiletries.  

I work from home, and my plan is to only go out to the grocery store every 2-3 weeks.

Last luxury item purchased was online, during first week of February:  2 YSL bags


----------



## Kevinaxx

Since the shelter in place?

bala bangles, 1/2 pounds, in rose gold—preordered 1 pounds in bone and sand.

some groceries/household goods, like Milano cookies, Black Forest gummy bears, laundry pods, Bubbly sparkling sodas in Hawaiian, cheez balls, jalapeño chips, hot Cheetos, pistachios, green tea, etc.

quilt and candles from anthro.

on the hunt for Nintendo switch in coral.


----------



## Lake Effect

I just purchased a long denim jacket, maybe just past my hips, by Chico’s, on eBay this morning. I am really feeling it for a longer denim jacket. I missed out on them in store/ online at the end of the summer when they were on sale; they were out of my size. Now they have them, but I have been losing some weight, and combined with WFH and sheltering in place, I may not get to wear it much until the fall if I buy it now. And if I am successful in continuing to drop another size by next fall . . . 
So I was looking at denim jackets again on eBay, mostly to look at the cute designs, see what I might like to put on a wish list, and my I see the long denim jacket, NWT , in my size and my offer for $28 plus shipping was accepted! At that price, it can be consigned or donated at a later date and I can enjoy it now. If only out for groceries.
Lol now I can stop surfing denim jackets online.


----------



## JenJBS

These rose gold sunglasses.


----------



## muchstuff

Searching the Canadian sites as I can't pick up any bags in the US. Not nearly as much selection...went yesterday to pick up some baked goods curb-side from one of our local coffee shop/restaurants and a much-needed latte. #supportlocal


----------



## lyseiki8

March 31:
In person : Groceries mainly from TraderJoes, Costco and Andronico. 
Online : Vanity paper napkins from Walmart.

Nothing else ...  no H bags, no H scarves


----------



## Nibb

Fresh off the front porch, a winery care package, photo printer paper, dietary supplements, vitamins, & salted chocolate caramels. Bless the delivery people.


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> Searching the Canadian sites as I can't pick up any bags in the US. Not nearly as much selection...went yesterday to pick up some baked goods curb-side from one of our local coffee shop/restaurants and a much-needed latte. #supportlocal


I’m craving a real latte!


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> I’m craving a real latte!


It was sooo nice... one at a time in the restaurant, social distancing firmly in place. It’s a balancing act between social distancing and supporting your local businesses.


----------



## doloresmia

“Fun” purchase - CBD gummies and an espresso machine with milk frother.


----------



## muchstuff

doloresmia said:


> “Fun” purchase - CBD gummies and an espresso machine with milk frother.


Excellent combo.


----------



## LemonDrop

soaps. pretty smelling soaps. and lotion. and cuticle cream. and more soap.  I can escape the world in my bathroom.


----------



## GhstDreamer

Besides groceries, I bought the Persona 5 Royal game for the PS4 and Animal Crossing for the switch. I am now addicted to both!


----------



## Twirlybird@books

This week -A big cozy blanket from Peace LoveWorld on QVC and a Barefoot Dreams Cozychic poncho. 
Latest Bags  - Lily Jade Black Elizabeth and Fawn Designs wine original bag. Can’t wait to carry them outside the house.


----------



## Kimbashop

since my DH and I both work and teach from home, and my kids are doing online schooling, we have bought the following to make our wifi life easier: 
An external mic (podcast size!)
a headset with mic
a wireless keyboard and mouse
Google Nest wifi (2)

Tomorrow, I'm placing an order with a local farm for fresh apple cider donuts, black cherry pie, and local milk and eggs. Trying to buy local. 
Muchstuff, I envy you your latte!


----------



## bellarusa

Tea infuser.
Probably going to pick up a fitbit versa as well.


----------



## Kevinaxx

The quilt came today!

also brought pura and some scents. I like grapefruit so I doubled up but I could have easily gotten another scent and same price vs Sephora and Bloomingdales selling the same thing in a set for $85.

slowly turning my home into a place where I can stay indoors and 24/7.


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> since my DH and I both work and teach from home, and my kids are doing online schooling, we have bought the following to make our wifi life easier:
> An external mic (podcast size!)
> a headset with mic
> a wireless keyboard and mouse
> Google Nest wifi (2)
> 
> Tomorrow, I'm placing an order with a local farm for fresh apple cider donuts, black cherry pie, and local milk and eggs. Trying to buy local.
> Muchstuff, I envy you your latte!


I guess going out to buy a cappuccino machine isn't essential is it....


----------



## muchstuff

I caved and bought a Givenchy Pandora today, I needed to buy just one bag that can be delivered to my door! (All the others are languishing in Washington state until the border opens).


----------



## Storm702

muchstuff said:


> I caved and bought a Givenchy Pandora today, I needed to buy just one bag that can be delivered to my door! (All the others are languishing in Washington state until the border opens).


I can't wait to bring mine out again.... I adore her!


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> I guess going out to buy a cappuccino machine isn't essential is it....


I have been eyeing those! I used to have one and I used it daily until it broke.


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> I caved and bought a Givenchy Pandora today, I needed to buy just one bag that can be delivered to my door! (All the others are languishing in Washington state until the border opens).


Ooo, what size? A new style for you.


----------



## muchstuff

Storm702 said:


> I can't wait to bring mine out again.... I adore her!


My first, and I'm buying without trying so I'm hoping the size is OK. Sizing that bag is kinda confusing, mine is the older one with the flap pocket on front in what used to be the large size but is apparently the medium size in the newer zipper pocket style?


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> I have been eyeing those! I used to have one and I used it daily until it broke.


I want one but don't want to have to clean it ...


----------



## pukasonqo

2006 Black Balenciaga First or BBF


----------



## arnott

I just ordered some Body Butter and Face Cream from The Body Shop since I'm out of Body Butter and am running low on non SPF Face Cream to use at night.   I had no choice but to order online since I don't know when the physical stores will reopen.    I had to buy 2 Face Creams to make it past the $50 mark to get free shipping.   The Body Butter was regular price and  I hate buying anything full price...didn't have a choice because I'm totally out.   Face Creams were 20% off!


----------



## Megs

I purchased a few Easter basket items for the kiddos! I got them both a stuffed animal from BlaBla. I'm all about small businesses right now, so was really happy to get 2 of them and they arrived in time for their baskets this weekend!


----------



## GhstDreamer

Just bought Resident Evil 3 Nemesis Remake. I am gaming quite a bit now with so much time on my hands. If I am not baking, I am gaming. lol Besides my bf is an essential worker (works in a pharma company) so he is swamped with overtime. He is saddled with extra work since people have been calling in refusing to work.There isn't a lot of time to be with each other.


----------



## Kimbashop

Just bought this from Deadly Ponies (an NZ brand). They are having an incredible sale right now-- up to 75% off of some of their inventory--so I took the leap. The dimensions are very similar to a Balenciaga Small City bag (for anyone curious).


----------



## bellarusa

GhstDreamer said:


> Just bought Resident Evil 3 Nemesis Remake. I am gaming quite a bit now with so much time on my hands. If I am not baking, I am gaming. lol


I'm thinking about buying that game too.  How is it?

I made some New York style bagels today...


----------



## shalomjude

A beautiful bell for a bike I don’t own (yet)
Supporting a great local bike store


----------



## lakeshow

Way too much fun on the new Nordstrom.ca! Happy they ship from within Canada now - no more duties! Super speedy shipping. I ordered on Sunday and some stuff already arrived yesterday. 

Really happy to find the last pair of Aquazurra flats for 40% off in my giant size


----------



## GhstDreamer

bellarusa said:


> I'm thinking about buying that game too.  How is it?
> 
> I made some New York style bagels today...



I haven't played it yet. I am right now obsessed with persona 5 royals and animal crossing. From what I read nemesis is good but very short even shorter than the original on PS. That's why I downloaded - had leftover funds in my ps account so I don't feel like I am paying full price for a 4 hr? game.


----------



## Dextersmom

I ordered 2 cotton hoodies from J. Crew in pink and navy and a new pair of Ugg slippers.


----------



## pixiejenna

Groceries, hand sanitizer, a belated birthday card, and a top coat.


----------



## arnott

Just ordered a hand cream from Kiehl's!    20% off and free shipping!


----------



## IntheOcean

Kimbashop said:


> Just bought this from Deadly Ponies (an NZ brand). They are having an incredible sale right now-- up to 75% off of some of their inventory--so I took the leap. The dimensions are very similar to a Balenciaga Small City bag (for anyone curious).
> View attachment 4706016


Super pretty bag. Love the attention to detail. Congrats!


----------



## bellarusa

GhstDreamer said:


> I haven't played it yet. I am right now obsessed with persona 5 royals and animal crossing. From what I read nemesis is good but very short even shorter than the original on PS. That's why I downloaded - had leftover funds in my ps account so I don't feel like I am paying full price for a 4 hr? game.



I'm hesitating because of the full price as well.  I'm cycling through things in my library - currently playing No Man's Sky again.


----------



## MooMooVT

Other than groceries, I purchased 4 lipsticks from Hermes and a new bathing suit. If I can't go to the pool at least I can get a little color in the back yard.


----------



## RT1

bellarusa said:


> Tea infuser.
> Probably going to pick up a* fitbit versa *as well.



You're going to love the Fitbit Versa.   
I wear mine daily and would not return to any other fitness device.


----------



## Lalaloopsy12345

Tweed wool felt fabric to sew a bag.  Waiting for it to arrive.


----------



## Sunshine mama

A hammock to enjoy and get some vitamin D


----------



## rutabaga

This mirrored tray


----------



## bellarusa

RTone said:


> You're going to love the Fitbit Versa.
> I wear mine daily and would not return to any other fitness device.



I got mine.  Super pretty. Super happy.


----------



## muchstuff

An online purchase for curb side pick up from my favourite local clothing store. They have beauty and pretty little things as well, got a bunch for my DDs for Easter. #supportlocal


----------



## Kimbashop

IntheOcean said:


> Super pretty bag. Love the attention to detail. Congrats!


Thanks-- I've only ever seen one Deadly Ponies bag in person and I fell head over heels for the leather; they use Deer Nappa on many of their bags, and I have wanted a deerskin bag for a long time. I'm hoping that I like this style; it seems to check all the boxes for me in terms of size, top handles, top zip, and crossbody capability.


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> Just bought this from Deadly Ponies (an NZ brand). They are having an incredible sale right now-- up to 75% off of some of their inventory--so I took the leap. The dimensions are very similar to a Balenciaga Small City bag (for anyone curious).
> View attachment 4706016


Be interesting to see how you like it. I was on the site but didn’t see anything for me, sadly.


----------



## dmmiller

Liqour (finally our state controlled store there were closed opened online), a bunch of cigars and a new tablet since I am spending so much more time online.  Cigars are a passion I share with DH and our friends.  We have been getting together socially on weekends to socialize online and I was burning through my cigars.  Next year a group of about 10 of us are to go on a cigar cruise so I am trying to buy cigars to age for the cruise.


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> Be interesting to see how you like it. I was on the site but didn’t see anything for me, sadly.


I will surely let you know. they didn't have much in terms of hobos on their site. If you check out Cult Status, I believe I saw a few cute ones. They must have stock from previous years.


----------



## arnott

I just ordered this Swarovski Crystal Toy Story Alien online this morning!   This is a picture I took at the Outlet store a couple months ago:






It was full price so I didn't buy it.   Then last week I saw Swarovski was having a 40% off sale so I looked for this Alien and it was sold out!   Today an ad popped up on Facebook and the Alien is back in stock!   So I quickly snagged it for 40% off with  free shipping!         My first Swarovski Crystal   Figure!


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> I will surely let you know. they didn't have much in terms of hobos on their site. If you check out Cult Status, I believe I saw a few cute ones. They must have stock from previous years.


Thank, I'll check it out.


----------



## muchstuff

Easter baskets put together with curb side shopping and local chocolates...


----------



## pureplatinum

Ordered in meals for Easter


----------



## HiromiT

lakeshow said:


> Way too much fun on the new Nordstrom.ca! Happy they ship from within Canada now - no more duties! Super speedy shipping. I ordered on Sunday and some stuff already arrived yesterday.
> 
> Really happy to find the last pair of Aquazurra flats for 40% off in my giant size



What a great haul, congrats! I’m excited about the Canadian site too and was wondering how long shipping would take. Good to know it was fast, considering the current situation. Enjoy your new goodies!


----------



## HiromiT

I have been doing too much online shopping for non-essentials. At the end of a challenging day of homeschooling my daughter, I feel like I deserve a reward LOL. So far, I have bought:
- leopard print tshirt
- Massimo Dutti muscle tshirts with shoulder pads
- Golden Goose crossbody bag
- Nike running jacket and socks

Sadly, the only thing that I’m actually using right now is the Nike jacket as I try to go for a run every day to stay sane.


----------



## papertiger

i*bella said:


> This mirrored tray



Love this!


----------



## papertiger

muchstuff said:


> Easter baskets put together with curb side shopping and local chocolates...
> View attachment 4708434



Fabulous! 

Has the Pandora arrived yet


----------



## Souzie

Royal Albert tea sets. They're having 20% off...




And these pretty aqua goblets..


----------



## lakeshow

HiromiT said:


> What a great haul, congrats! I’m excited about the Canadian site too and was wondering how long shipping would take. Good to know it was fast, considering the current situation. Enjoy your new goodies!



Thank you! Everything ships from stores it seems, so it depends on what is in stock near you. I’m on the west coast so the items coming from Vancouver store took 2 days and the items from Ottawa/Toronto stores are taking longer. Everything shipped via UPS.


----------



## Nibb

Generic over the door TRX bands, 30 minutes TRX + 30 minutes yoga is my normal routine. I’ve been able to keep up with yoga but really missed my TRX training. Love a good stretch


----------



## muchstuff

papertiger said:


> Fabulous!
> 
> Has the Pandora arrived yet


Oh, yes, there are pics somewhere here...love it!


----------



## papertiger

muchstuff said:


> Oh, yes, there are pics somewhere here...love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4708817



Yay  

Looks beautiful, congratulations


----------



## muchstuff

papertiger said:


> Yay
> 
> Looks beautiful, congratulations


Thanks!


----------



## HiromiT

lakeshow said:


> Thank you! Everything ships from stores it seems, so it depends on what is in stock near you. I’m on the west coast so the items coming from Vancouver store took 2 days and the items from Ottawa/Toronto stores are taking longer. Everything shipped via UPS.


I was wondering if things were being shipped from stores or warehouses. Makes sense to ship from stores when all that inventory is just sitting there. I miss going to the Vancouver store! Glad to know they’re using UPS cuz Canada Post is so slow these days. Happy shopping and stay safe!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

After weeks of stalking Amazon I finally scored some disinfectant wipes! 


And I also picked up these Miera T diamond star earrings during the Saks Friends & Family sale. #quarantinsel


----------



## coral8789

This has been on the Wishlist for a while now. At first, I couldn’t justify buying it but finally decide to do (pre-loved and in my size!) so as way of celebrating a milestone birthday.


----------



## pinky7129

coral8789 said:


> View attachment 4709034
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This has been on the Wishlist for a while now. At first, I couldn’t justify buying it but finally decide to do (pre-loved and in my size!) so as way of celebrating a milestone birthday.



This is gorgeous! Tiffany?


----------



## coral8789

pinky7129 said:


> This is gorgeous! Tiffany?


Yes, sorry, I forgot to mention it’s the Tiffany etoile in yellow gold. I’ve been slowly converted to yellow gold these days!


----------



## dmmiller

i orderd a new Samsung S6 tablet.  My last real tablet was a really old Ipad.  I have a Fire 8 but that has limitations.   I had been wanting a new tablet for years.  I figureed that now was the time since we are stuck at home.  I wanted it to watch movies and TV shows so DH and I could be in the same room together and can watch different things.  I was suprised when it was delivered today.  It was a great surprise.  I was able to get it set up and download some movies today.


----------



## ditzydi

I ordered a Nespresso machine during Bloomingdale's F&F sale.  I just got notification that it shipped.  I felt bad spending money on one but my birthday is tomorrow.  DH also said that we're saving a lot of money because we're not going out to eat.


----------



## ditzydi

I also ordered this ring in silver.  






And am thinking I also want to order one in gold and rose gold and wear them as a stack.


----------



## JenJBS

These beauties from my local flower shop.


----------



## rutabaga

ditzydi said:


> I ordered a Nespresso machine during Bloomingdale's F&F sale.  I just got notification that it shipped.  I felt bad spending money on one but my birthday is tomorrow.  DH also said that we're saving a lot of money because we're not going out to eat.



Happy belated birthday! A good coffee maker is a must-have right now. Did you get the original/Pixie or the Vertuoline for the larger capsules?


----------



## rutabaga

ditzydi said:


> I also ordered this ring in silver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And am thinking I also want to order one in gold and rose gold and wear them as a stack.


May I ask where these bands are from? I love the hammered look. I have several rings that have a braided appearance in silver and gold and wear them as a stack either on my right hand or as a e-ring substitute when I don't feel like dealing with prongs.


----------



## rutabaga

I was bad yesterday. I ordered this planter for my indoor herbs:





I'm also on a tie-dye kick and need a longer t-shirt for working out (model has it knotted into a crop top) so I ordered this t-shirt in grey along with several cloth masks:


----------



## limom

i*bella said:


> I was bad yesterday. I ordered this planter for my indoor herbs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also on a tie-dye kick and need a longer t-shirt for working out (model has it knotted into a crop top) so I ordered this t-shirt in grey along with several cloth masks:



Love the head, where is this from?


----------



## rutabaga

limom said:


> Love the head, where is this from?


Anthro. It's backordered until June 3rd, but there's similar planters on etsy!


----------



## limom

i*bella said:


> Anthro. It's backordered until June 3rd, but there's similar planters on etsy!


Thanks 
I am ordering now!


----------



## littleblackbag

I'm supposed to be on a bag ban this year. However an ad popped up on FB for "Hill and Friends outlet", so I popped on over there to take a look. And this bag was there for such a fab price I just couldn't say no! Plus it fills the gap I have for a chain strap bag, for going out to nice lunches/dinners/weddings...  (when we can again) Also i consider it a true bargain if I would have been happy to pay full price, which I would. Its a gorgeous bag, great quality, has a suede lining, and I think is made in England, but might be Spain. Can't quite read the made in label, need DH glasses


----------



## littleblackbag

Put DH's glasses on, made in England!


----------



## fettfleck

I ordered lash serum from Silly George... Excited to see if that stuff works...


----------



## Sunshine mama

littleblackbag said:


> I'm supposed to be on a bag ban this year. However an ad popped up on FB for "Hill and Friends outlet", so I popped on over there to take a look. And this bag was there for such a fab price I just couldn't say no! Plus it fills the gap I have for a chain strap bag, for going out to nice lunches/dinners/weddings...  (when we can again) Also i consider it a true bargain if I would have been happy to pay full price, which I would. Its a gorgeous bag, great quality, has a suede lining, and I think is made in England, but might be Spain. Can't quite read the made in label, need DH glasses
> View attachment 4710385
> 
> View attachment 4710386
> 
> View attachment 4710387
> 
> View attachment 4710391


It's very very cute!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Was very scared about delivery food, but finally caved in today. Took the food out of the packaging,  and reheated the food in the oven for extra precaution. Kinda overkill I guess.


----------



## fettfleck

This is making me hungry! Looks so good!


----------



## Sunshine mama

fettfleck said:


> This is making me hungry! Looks so good!


Sorry not sorry? Glad I could help!


----------



## fettfleck

Sunshine mama said:


> Sorry not sorry? Glad I could help!



Hehe, it's near midnight in my country, though. Bon appetite!


----------



## skyqueen

Even though I'm old...couldn't resist! Saw this on our PurseBlog and had to have it. 15% off. If anything, a conversation piece and won't break the bank! This is the pic, of Dirty Harry, I picked  The bag I ordered is tan. It also has a shoulder strap! Chalk it up to a virus distraction


----------



## Sunshine mama

skyqueen said:


> Even though I'm old...couldn't resist! Saw this on our PurseBlog and had to have it. 15% off. If anything, a conversation piece and won't break the bank! This is the pic, of Dirty Harry, I picked  The bag I ordered is tan. It also has a shoulder strap! Chalk it up to a virus distraction
> View attachment 4710977
> 
> View attachment 4710978


Such cutie pies you have there!!!
Where did you get the bag?


----------



## skyqueen

Sunshine mama said:


> Such cutie pies you have there!!!
> Where did you get the bag?


Staud...have never bought a thing from them. Fingers crossed!
https://staud.clothing/collections/new-in/products/custom-bissett-bag-tan?variant=32006131351633


----------



## Sunshine mama

skyqueen said:


> Staud...have never bought a thing from them. Fingers crossed!
> https://staud.clothing/collections/new-in/products/custom-bissett-bag-tan?variant=32006131351633


I thank you.


----------



## rutabaga

My best offer was accepted, so this LV pochette is on its way to me:


----------



## maggiesze1

Love my plushies, so since Squishable is having a 25% off all comfort foods, I had to get something..lol

Plus, this will be perfect for a bag charm!


----------



## rutabaga

maggiesze1 said:


> Love my plushies, so since Squishable is having a 25% off all comfort foods, I had to get something..lol
> 
> Plus, this will be perfect for a bag charm!



I gifted some dog toys to my sister that had an identical banana plush and the dogs love the banana peels!


----------



## littleblackbag

skyqueen said:


> Staud...have never bought a thing from them. Fingers crossed!
> https://staud.clothing/collections/new-in/products/custom-bissett-bag-tan?variant=32006131351633


I have a black bucket bag from Staud, nice bag and I've had a lot of compliments on that bag. Someone even wanted to touch it! Hope you will enjoy.


----------



## Miavic

My last expensive purchase (for me) was a Gucci coin purse from Holt Renfrew online.  I should be saving more but online shopping (in moderation) is one of the only things that brings joy to my life at this time.  I was a total mallrat pre-covid.


----------



## arnott

maggiesze1 said:


> Love my plushies, so since Squishable is having a 25% off all comfort foods, I had to get something..lol
> 
> Plus, this will be perfect for a bag charm!



I love it!


----------



## arnott

i*bella said:


> My best offer was accepted, so this LV pochette is on its way to me:



Awesome discontinued colour!        A ray of sunshine!


----------



## arnott

Just ordered some Nars concealer from Sephora as I am running low.   Free shipping until May 1st!


----------



## rutabaga

arnott said:


> Awesome discontinued colour!        A ray of sunshine!


I know right? I'm tempted to get something in Mandarin. Epi colors are the best!


----------



## Souzie

Aside from grocery delivery, Sephora has started their spring sale for Rouge members. So far, I've purchased a Tarte serum, Caudalie essence, Fresh creme ancienne, Nails Inc black nail polish and Fresh peony night cream.


----------



## arnott

i*bella said:


> I know right? I'm tempted to get something in Mandarin. Epi colors are the best!



I have a Mandarin Epi Soufflot!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Some 100 Percent Pure natural lippies to keep my lips moisturized and to add some color.


----------



## HiromiT

I also placed a Sephora order to take advantage of their spring sale. I got a bunch of cleansers and a primer. But since I’m not wearing makeup these days, I’m reluctant to buy any although there are eye shadows and lipsticks on my wishlist. Will decide in the last days of the sale.


----------



## LemonDrop

Face masks on Amazon


----------



## PANda_USC

My husband and I bought our very first home, and it's in San Francisco, YAY! We have been spending our shelter-in-place time re-imaging the space, planning renovations and Pinterest-ing decor ideas.


----------



## Souzie

Just bought a Kiara Sky nail dip starter kit. My gels need to come off like, yesterday...


----------



## maggiesze1

Shouldn't be buying more bags but saw this bag while browsing on Amazon for something else and I love anything food themed so I had to get it...Its by Mary Frances.
Now, I'm also kinda eyeing the cheeseburger purse as well.. Lol!


----------



## inverved

A pair of mulberry silk pillowcases.


----------



## ditzydi

i*bella said:


> May I ask where these bands are from? I love the hammered look. I have several rings that have a braided appearance in silver and gold and wear them as a stack either on my right hand or as a e-ring substitute when I don't feel like dealing with prongs.


I am so sorry I am just now seeing this question.  It is the Larissa ring from Kendra Scott’s sterling silver line.  I refuse to buy any of her costume jewelry anymore.  They are tiny and it’s hard to tell that they’re even hammered.  
https://www.kendrascott.com/jewelry/categories/rings/842177069936.html

I accidentally ordered the gold and rose gold ones twice bc I got an error message after order the first set.  So I’m debating if I take back the second pair or stack them on top of the silver one.


----------



## ditzydi

Sunshine mama said:


> Was very scared about delivery food, but finally caved in today. Took the food out of the packaging,  and reheated the food in the oven for extra precaution. Kinda overkill I guess.


Nope. Not at all.  I have only ordered food twice since we have been on lockdown.  One was a pizza I threw back in the oven and baked another 10 minutes (I like them kinda crunchy anyway) and pho that I threw everything into the boiling broth.  Oh and we also ordered a cold party tray of nuggets from chick-fil-a, transferred them to freezer bags and heat some up in the oven when we are craving fast food.  

We were already germaphobes before this all began and so this not super new to us.


----------



## ditzydi

I also ordered and installed a quarantine garden.  I was hoping to grow some taco plants but my fil has some full grown tomatoe plants ready to be put into a bed. So I’ll probably go grab those at some point today while my guys sleep.  This shelter-in-place is wrecking havoc on their sleep schedules.  They didn’t wake up until 2 in the afternoon yesterday.  . But I guess I can’t really say anything bc they have nothing better to do with their time.


----------



## Sunshine mama

ditzydi said:


> Nope. Not at all.  I have only ordered food twice since we have been on lockdown.  One was a pizza I threw back in the oven and baked another 10 minutes (I like them kinda crunchy anyway) and pho that I threw everything into the boiling broth.  Oh and we also ordered a cold party tray of nuggets from chick-fil-a, transferred them to freezer bags and heat some up in the oven when we are craving fast food.
> 
> We were already germaphobes before this all began and so this not super new to us.


Me too! I'm a germaphobe, and my mad skills are useful now I guess.


----------



## fettfleck

I added two cushions for my apartment. They were on sale and are just so beautiful. I already have two, but I would love to have another two for my bedroom.
With all the quarantine going on I am trying to make my apartment nicer, so that I create a nice living and working space. Normally I am just to tired after work to organize or plan anything .
I actually try not to spend so much in Corona times. But in this case at least I can support the local artist while also soing something nice for me... Aren't those pretty...? 

Front:



That is the back side:



Source: https://pineapple-lane.de/


----------



## rutabaga

I couldn't resist. Had these wishlisted for a couple months and they were marked down 40%:


----------



## Sunshine mama

fettfleck said:


> I added two cushions for my apartment. They were on sale and are just so beautiful. I already have two, but I would love to have another two for my bedroom.
> With all the quarantine going on I am trying to make my apartment nicer, so that I create a nice living and working space. Normally I am just to tired after work to organize or plan anything .
> I actually try not to spend so much in Corona times. But in this case at least I can support the local artist while also soing something nice for me... Aren't those pretty...?
> 
> Front:
> View attachment 4713694
> 
> 
> That is the back side:
> View attachment 4713693
> 
> 
> Source: https://pineapple-lane.de/


Very pretty  indeed!


----------



## JenJBS

ditzydi said:


> I am so sorry I am just now seeing this question.  It is the Larissa ring from Kendra Scott’s sterling silver line.  I refuse to buy any of her costume jewelry anymore.  They are tiny and it’s hard to tell that they’re even hammered.
> https://www.kendrascott.com/jewelry/categories/rings/842177069936.html
> 
> I accidentally ordered the gold and rose gold ones twice bc I got an error message after order the first set.  So I’m debating if I take back the second pair or stack them on top of the silver one.



I love how they look stacked!


----------



## buffalogal

Well ... I have bought almost nothing in the 6 weeks we have been locked down except groceries and a once a week takeout meal. But I went a little pre-birthday crazy this weekend when the show we planned on going away for on my bday weekend officially got cancelled. I knew it would but it is not until the first weekend in June so it just triggered me that there would be no end in sight to this crisis. Sigh.

So I bought myself this Hermes Tyger Tyger scarf from a great seller (intend on eventually getting it framed to hang), a couple of pairs of Nike running shoes since I am getting back into jogging with gyms closed, some bath bombs and a kit to start growing my own herbs. Oh and I bought hubby two pairs of shoes also. Lol


----------



## LuxePup

Awaiting a pair of Dr. Martens Jadons in Black glitter.


----------



## Vlad

Ordered two cord switches for two busted lights in our house. $4 each. Spending big during Covid.


----------



## SashayAway

2L water bottle to remind me to keep hydrated while working from home. It’s been great so far.


----------



## Irishgal

Bucket of Toll House cookie dough. 
Made about 4 dozen cookies. 
Putting on my fat pants now.


----------



## ditzydi

JenJBS said:


> I love how they look stacked!


Thank you!  I've always worn sterling silver or white gold.  The rose gold and yellow gold are growing on me.


----------



## ditzydi

Went to Wal-Mart the other day to get stuff for us and the IL's that we can't find at the reg. grocery store.  I ended up buying a pair of their Time and Tru Gizeh dupe flip flops.   I didn't have a pair of outside flip flops since early spring because my neighbor's dog ate my previous ones.  I will probably buy another pair the next time I go to wear around the inside of my house.  It was much comfier to walk around my house in them because we have so much tile and I know walking around barefoot on all the tile is not good for my flat feet.


----------



## Hurrem1001

I ordered a whole bunch of books for my birthday (20th March) on different dates ranging from mid February to the end of February. Things always take weeks to get here. Unfortunately, thanks to the lockdown I haven’t received one of them.


----------



## skyqueen

2 Eileen Fisher outfits
Miraclesuit
Born black sandals


----------



## rutabaga

ditzydi said:


> I am so sorry I am just now seeing this question.  It is the Larissa ring from Kendra Scott’s sterling silver line.  I refuse to buy any of her costume jewelry anymore.  They are tiny and it’s hard to tell that they’re even hammered.
> https://www.kendrascott.com/jewelry/categories/rings/842177069936.html
> 
> I accidentally ordered the gold and rose gold ones twice bc I got an error message after order the first set.  So I’m debating if I take back the second pair or stack them on top of the silver one.



No worries, thanks for responding! I wouldn't have thought they were made by Kendra Scott. If you aren't thrilled I'd return them, especially if you can do it by mail. Have you looked at Etsy for stacking rings? There's a lot of variety.


----------



## GhstDreamer

Firestick for my bf's dad. His birthday is in two weeks so crossing my fingers it gets delivered on time


----------



## Dextersmom

Today I ordered a Prada nylon crossbody bag.


----------



## rose60610

A couple of Rag & Bone tops.


----------



## ColdSteel

Via ThredUP:



Pucci dress. I'm never really happy with ThredUP's fabric content labeling or descriptions (says 100% silk) and I think this might be a coverup or a dress without liner, but I can always wear a slip underneath or tack some satin or jersey behind the grommets. I'm used to a few more pics but for the price I'll take it.



Sigerson Morrison sandals. I LOVE this style and wore a pair to death in HS and college (different brands) and I'm happy to get them.




Burberry Brit Wool/Cash cardigan. I love open cardigans and this one has pockets.




J.Crew silk blouse. I love mustard so much and the ruffles are so cute.


----------



## Kimbashop

vintage 2000 Hermes Trim II, 31 cm in chocolate Swift leather. hoping it arrives by next Monday!


----------



## bellarusa

Coffee beans.  Because that's the only constant.


----------



## melissatrv

I have not bought a bag for a while.  Been redecorating the house....little things and bigger things.  For example I bought a new bright shower curtain.  I am trying to make the house cheery since spending so much time here


----------



## arnott

Just ordered this hand carved Amber Bee Necklace from Etsy:


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> vintage 2000 Hermes Trim II, 31 cm in chocolate Swift leather. hoping it arrives by next Monday!


You bought one! Can’t wait for the mod shots!


----------



## Sunshine mama

LemonDrop said:


> soaps. pretty smelling soaps. and lotion. and cuticle cream. and more soap.  I can escape the world in my bathroom.


We need all the soap we can get! So pretty smelling soap is a definite plus!
I wish I could smell  all your pretty smelling things!


----------



## rutabaga

Amazingly, I didn't buy anything yesterday. On Tuesday, I ordered some cantalope, fava bean, and chicory (puntarelle) seeds for the garden.


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> You bought one! Can’t wait for the mod shots!


I did, at a great price (the 10% off code on eBay helped, and I made a fair offer on the bag). I have my eye on another one as well, but the one I ordered is in the soft, durable, saturated leather (Swift) that people seem to rave about. It's a smaller size (31CM) than I usually go for in a hobo, but the dimensions are typically what works for me in a day bag. I"ll be sure to take pictures, as soon as I change out of the clothes I've been wearing for the last 10 days


----------



## Kimbashop

arnott said:


> Just ordered this hand carved Amber Bee Necklace from Etsy:


This is so dainty and adorable.


----------



## McLoverly

I've been going a little crazy with the ordering. It's been all beauty products, athletic attire, and pajamas. My last order was joggers, because leggings are too much


----------



## fettfleck

Bought some cute non-medical masks for my family, BF and me yesterday. There are really many small businesses making really cute ones.


----------



## arnott

Kimbashop said:


> This is so dainty and adorable.



Thanks!


----------



## green_street

Today I bought (online) the monthly groceries and a pair of Steve Madden shoes.


----------



## JenJBS

green_street said:


> Today I bought (online) the monthly groceries and a pair of Steve Madden shoes.



Hopefully you'll post pics of the shoes when they arrive???


----------



## dmmiller

Cigars today.  My biggest splurge was a new tablet and wireless headphones.  That way I can be in the same room with DH and I don't yell at him for watching youtube.


----------



## tilsman19

My last purchase was a Japanese kitsune mask a type of Kabuki mask originated from Japanese culture. I am an anime fan and after watching the latest wano arc, which is based on Japan, I came to know about these Kabuki masks.


----------



## muchstuff

Soaps and lotions for my Mom and MIL for Mother’s Day from a local store with curbside pick up.


----------



## green_street

JenJBS said:


> Hopefully you'll post pics of the shoes when they arrive???



I certainly will


----------



## luckylove

A new duvet... long overdue! I figured I might as well make the bedroom more comfortable and finally get rid of the winter weight one that has driven for crazy for years.


----------



## Sunshine mama

dmmiller said:


> Cigars today.  My biggest splurge was a new tablet and wireless headphones.  That way I can be in the same room with DH and I don't yell at him for watching youtube.


What kind of tablet and headphones?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Grocery from Walmart. They have delivery, and I was able to score a date, which is really hard to get here. It will get delivered on Sunday.


----------



## jimmie staton

Sunshine mama said:


> Grocery from Walmart. They have delivery, and I was able to score a date from Walmart, which is really hard to get here. It will get delivered on Sunday.


Hello Sunshine mama, you said that you scored a date from Walmart... the fruit or a person... I'm sure both are hard to score at Walmart these days. I've seen neither when I went online to shop at Walmart... not that I was looking for either, but the latter would have really made online grocery shopping from Walmart really interesting.   
Either way, good for you ! ? ! lol.
"J!m"


----------



## panda_bear

i'm eyeing a cute pair of Rothys, But my last purchase was a set of loungewear from Club Monaco... I only had one pair or "sweat pants" from my college days before.   Costco delivery got my back.


----------



## skyqueen

arnott said:


> Just ordered this hand carved Amber Bee Necklace from Etsy:


Bees are a symbol of good luck! Love it!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Sunshine mama said:


> Grocery from Walmart. They have delivery, and I was able to score a date, which is really hard to get here. It will get delivered on Sunday.


Congrats lol! We tried many many times for a date - impossible. You're very lucky!


----------



## Sunshine mama

jimmie staton said:


> Hello Sunshine mama, you said that you scored a date from Walmart... the fruit or a person... I'm sure both are hard to score at Walmart these days. I've seen neither when I went online to shop at Walmart... not that I was looking for either, but the latter would have really made online grocery shopping from Walmart really interesting.
> Either way, good for you ! ? ! lol.
> "J!m"


OmGeee! 
lol!
I see how you can see that!( date=fruit or a person)
The date is this Sunday btw! Not a person or a fruit.


----------



## Sunshine mama

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Congrats lol! We tried many many times for a date - impossible. You're very lucky!


Thank you! I think I was lucky.


----------



## jimmie staton

Sunshine mama said:


> OmGeee!
> lol!
> I see how you can see that!( date=fruit or a person)
> The date is this Sunday btw! Not a person or a fruit.


LOL... I see you still have your wonderful sense of humor.  Enjoy your "Date" this Sunday and beyond !
"J!m"


----------



## Sunshine mama

jimmie staton said:


> LOL... I see you still have your wonderful sense of humor.  Enjoy your "Date" this Sunday and beyond !
> "J!m"


Thank you for making me roll on the floor with laughter! I REALLY needed that this morning!


----------



## jimmie staton

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you for making me roll on the floor with laughter! I REALLY needed that this morning!


Me too... I couldn't stop laughing and the both of us. I keep re-reading the post and my reply and it is so funny. If and when I'm ever down, which is very rare... I promise to seek out this post and reply to remind me that life, love and laughter are truly the best medicine. Thank you for prescribing me a healthy dose of all three.
Thank you for just being you Sunshine Mama !
"J!m"


----------



## Sunshine mama

jimmie staton said:


> Me too... I couldn't stop laughing and the both of us. I keep re-reading the post and my reply and it is so funny. If and when I'm ever down, which is very rare... I promise to seek out this post and reply to remind me that life, love and laughter is truly the best medicine. Thank you for prescribing me a healthy dose of all three.
> Thank you for just being you Sunshine Mama !
> "J!m"


Honored!


----------



## jimmie staton

Sunshine mama said:


> Honored!


lol... I love your reply ! It's my favorite and Go To reply that I heavily use. 
"J!m"


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Sadly to say the last purchase I made that wasn’t food items for myself was a Rose Gold Minnie Mouse Plush.  I bought it a week before Quarantine began.  Yes, I am a 38 year old woman who bought herself a Minnie Mouse because it matched my rose gold ears .


----------



## Sunshine mama

jimmie staton said:


> lol... I love your reply ! It's my favorite and Go To reply that I heavily use.
> "J!m"


I learned from you of course!

Honored!


----------



## jimmie staton

Sunshine mama said:


> I learned from you of course!
> 
> Honored!


Aw shucks Sunshine mama... I learn a lot from you and always look forward to your posts across many threads and platforms... I now have learned how and to and how not to 'Date' lol.
"J!m"


----------



## jimmie staton

AntiqueShopper said:


> Sadly to say the last purchase I made that wasn’t food items for myself was a Rose Gold Minnie Mouse Plush.  I bought it a week before Quarantine began.  Yes, I am a 38 year old woman who bought herself a Minnie Mouse because it matched my rose gold ears .


But of course a Rose Gold Minnie Mouse Plush AntiqueShopper ! And why not ? ! ? Excellent purchase choice !!! I am contemplating the Tiffany & Co/Steiff large Teddy Bear for myself... and I'm a Man of a particular age !!!
"J!m"


----------



## AntiqueShopper

jimmie staton said:


> But of course a Rose Gold Minnie Mouse Plush AntiqueShopper ! And why not ? ! ? Excellent purchase choice !!! I am contemplating the Tiffany & Co/Steiff large Teddy Bear for myself... and I'm a Man of a particular age !!!
> "J!m"


I like the Steiff Bear from Tiffany too.


----------



## jimmie staton

AntiqueShopper said:


> I like the Steiff Bear from Tiffany too.


Great minds, Yes ?
"J!m"


----------



## arnott

skyqueen said:


> Bees are a symbol of good luck! Love it!



Thanks!    I didn't know that!


----------



## papertiger

Electricity (bill)


----------



## IntheOcean

AntiqueShopper said:


> Sadly to say the last purchase I made that wasn’t food items for myself was a Rose Gold Minnie Mouse Plush.  I bought it a week before Quarantine began.  Yes, I am a 38 year old woman who bought herself a Minnie Mouse because it matched my rose gold ears .


There's nothing wrong with that! 

The last thing I bought would be a pack coffee beans & green tea and a frying pan lid. Now let's hope it'll all get delivered tomorrow evening.


----------



## rutabaga

I went to Costco this morning and hauled a bunch of groceries. It was surprisingly calm - except they were completely sold out of TP  Thankfully we're no running low, yet.


----------



## arnott

AntiqueShopper said:


> Sadly to say the last purchase I made that wasn’t food items for myself was a Rose Gold Minnie Mouse Plush.  I bought it a week before Quarantine began.  Yes, I am a 38 year old woman who bought herself a Minnie Mouse because it matched my rose gold ears .



Adults collect Disney too!   I'm older than you and here are my Gold, Silver, and Bronze Mickey Mouse Plushes!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

arnott said:


> Adults collect Disney too!   I'm older than you and here are my Gold, Silver, and Bronze Mickey Mouse Plushes!



We are plush twins-  I have the gold Mickey - I also have a few Mickey Memories (January and October). 

My son really wanted the silver one but we missed out- he has a few other months though - sitting in his room (he’s 7- almost 8)


----------



## arnott

AntiqueShopper said:


> We are plush twins-  I have the gold Mickey - I also have a few Mickey Memories (January and October).
> 
> My son really wanted the silver one but we missed out- he has a few other months though - sitting in his room (he’s 7- almost 8)



Is the October Mickey Memories Plush the green one with the sparkly binary all over him?   I have that one too!   I love it!    I also bought the Mug!

Oh...and the only reason I bought the Bronze Mickey was because I already had Gold and Silver so I had to get all 3 colours to display them together!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

arnott said:


> Is the October Mickey Memories Plush the green one with the sparkly binary all over him?   I have that one too!   I love it!    I also bought the Mug!
> 
> Oh...and the only reason I bought the Bronze Mickey was because I already had Gold and Silver so I had to get all 3 colours to display them together!


Yes- October is the sparkly green one-  - he was one of my favorites too

Lol- I get the need for all 3.  My son collects Mickey Mouse items (Funko Pops, Plush, Pins)- probably should get him the Bronze too-


----------



## GhstDreamer

- box of smoked salmon for bf's dad b-day
- book for bf's mom for mother's day
- indigo gift card and chocolates for friend's b-day
- groceries
- onimusha warlords and DMC 2 digital buy for switch

Sometimes I think I am spending more now than before covid.


----------



## Lake Effect

AntiqueShopper said:


> Sadly to say the last purchase I made that wasn’t food items for myself was a Rose Gold Minnie Mouse Plush.  I bought it a week before Quarantine began.  Yes, I am a 38 year old woman who bought herself a Minnie Mouse because it matched my rose gold ears .


Back in the day, I was an adult running around from independent pharmacy to pharmacy and God knows where else looking for Beanie Babies. No shade here. 

My girlfriend has just got an eBay shop up and running. She is listing all kinds of stuff. I just purchased 3 tubes of toothpaste from her! 
And last week I finally purchased, also eBay, a portable phone to replace one that died.  A while ago. Same model, lol. I just refuse to give up a land line.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Lake Effect said:


> Back in the day, I was an adult running around from independent pharmacy to pharmacy and God knows where else looking for Beanie Babies. No shade here.
> 
> My girlfriend has just got an eBay shop up and running. She is listing all kinds of stuff. I just purchased 3 tubes of toothpaste from her!
> And last week I finally purchased, also eBay, a portable phone to replace one that died.  A while ago. Same model, lol. I just refuse to give up a land line.


I collected Beanie Babies when I was in my teens - So you still have them?


----------



## Lake Effect

AntiqueShopper said:


> I collected Beanie Babies when I was in my teens - So you still have them?


I still have the holiday themed ones ( that I put on my desk at work lol) and the Princess Di bear. Because Lord knows I worked to get them lol lol. A manager who is over the top for Halloween really loved one of my bats so I gave it to her. My sister got engaged, and them married on St. Patrick's day so I gave those to her, and gifted the rest out to nieces, nephews.  
How about you?


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Lake Effect said:


> I still have the holiday themed ones ( that I put on my desk at work lol) and the Princess Di bear. Because Lord knows I worked to get them lol lol. A manager who is over the top for Halloween really loved one of my bats so I gave it to her. My sister got engaged, and them married on St. Patrick's day so I gave those to her, and gifted the rest out to nieces, nephews.
> How about you?


I sold about half of mine 12 years ago- I have Diana (my dad bought it for $250 - got it the first week it came out ) and Garcia.   The rest are in my basement somewhere - lol


----------



## Lake Effect

AntiqueShopper said:


> I sold about half of mine 12 years ago- I have Diana (my dad bought it for $250 - got it the first week it came out ) and Garcia.   The rest are in my basement somewhere - lol


I never found Garcia. And by the time I found Diana, it I think the frenzy had passed. 
God bless your dad!


----------



## dmmiller

Sunshine mama said:


> What kind of tablet and headphones?


A Samsung S6 tablet and Sony wireless ANC headphones.  It is a great combo.  Both have super battery lives.


----------



## Sunshine mama

dmmiller said:


> A Samsung S6 tablet and Sony wireless ANC headphones.  It is a great combo.  Both have super battery lives.


Oh the S6 seems really nice.  Is it fast and responsive? 
I have the S3, iPad pro 12.9, and the S3 is jittery compared to the pro 12.9. 
But my DD took my pro 12.9 to draw,  so now I'm stuck with the S3. I'm thinking about another iPad pro, but I like the Samsung since I can use it seamlessly with my Note10.
Do you like the S6?


----------



## dmmiller

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh the S6 seems really nice.  Is it fast and responsive?
> I have the S3, iPad pro 12.9, and the S3 is jittery compared to the pro 12.9.
> But my DD took my pro 12.9 to draw,  so now I'm stuck with the S3. I'm thinking about another iPad pro, but I like the Samsung since I can use it seamlessly with my Note10.
> Do you like the S6?


So far, I really like the S6.  I am only using it for movies/tv/youtube, web browsing and social media.  I was debating getting an Ipad but needed Apple's assistance to get into my account.  It took about 2 weeks for them to get back to me.  By that time I had the S6 for some time.  No regrets.  It is nice to share my notes between the S6 and my S8+.


----------



## vcc1

Everyday essentials for 2 months now : groceries and only one Hermes item online. Every single day of quarantine makes me realize I truly don’t need much to enjoy life. 
I was stuck in the countryside when our government decided to lockdown the country and only carried 2 pants along with me and 3 tops. I had to buy underwear but apart from that I don’t miss all my fancy clothes and accessories.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Just ordered this from Fellow products. I've been wanting this and it was on sale.
It's  a pourover kettle with a variable temp control and holds it at that temp for 1 hour. I already have a black one and love it, and am so happy I got the pink on sale.


----------



## ColdSteel

Sadly that Pucci dress was a capital F FAKE. Even before I unwrapped it the feel was SO off. Nope, nope, nope! First disappointment shopping there. Sent an email to support about it.

I won some Birkenstocks that I've loved for years. Discontinued style and isn't that shiny silver leather so glam? I gave myself a pedi yesterday and decided it wasn't bright enough so I'm redoing it in OPI's Atomic Orange this morning. Love my birks and love finding a style that I think went out of production like ten years ago! They arrived looking better than the auction photos too so that's always a WIN! 

Oh, and a trip to urgent care, if we can count that as a purchase. I am so happy my wrist isn't broken and it's all a bone bruise instead. Still hurts!


----------



## fettfleck

Not my last order, but the last thing arriving at home a few days ago. This was an order I made 3-4 weeks ago. Though alot about whether to order it or not because Corona lock-down was already going on and it was unclear what will be happening the coming weeks...
I finally caved in because it was not too expensive and I thought that kind of bag can be quite useful. It is the Muriel bag from a Berlin brand called Lala Berlin which cooperated with a small Hamburg fashion house for this piece hence that heart on the front which is the logo from that small fashion house. I wanted to give myself something nice and useful.

And it has come in handy. My BF and me switch being at his or my apartement (we are the one person for each other who are allowed to keep up contact) and it fits all my stuff for a few days and even groceries. Love it!


----------



## maggiesze1

This super cute backpack! ....Instagram made me do it! Lol!


----------



## LVLoveaffair

I just bought a ceiling fan a few minutes ago because my younger son stood up and stretched in his bedroom (he's 6'3") and boom, two blades snapped off. He's lucky he only has a bruised thumb but it sounded like an explosion when the blades went flying off!


----------



## arnott

maggiesze1 said:


> This super cute backpack! ....Instagram made me do it! Lol!



That is so cute!        I love Bubble Tea!


----------



## arnott

My Toy Story Alien Swarovski Crystal Figure finally arrived today!       I love it, it's gorgeous!      It's my first Swarovski Crystal Figure and I got it for 40% off plus free shipping!


----------



## LemonDrop

I haven't been spending money but I am going to splurge and buy a game called Animal Crossing.  It looks like such an amazing escape from reality. I am charging my Nintendo Switch up as I type.  Anyone else play this?


----------



## topglamchic

LemonDrop said:


> I haven't been spending money but I am going to splurge and buy a game called Animal Crossing.  It looks like such an amazing escape from reality. I am charging my Nintendo Switch up as I type.  Anyone else play this?



I work with children and they are playing Animal Crossing these days . In fact, many of them are saying that their parents got them a switch during this time and it’s their go to to keep them occupied. It is quite delightful to see how happy this game makes them. What exactly is the game?


----------



## LemonDrop

@topglamchic

I have a lot of adult co workers playing it.  Basically you go to a deserted island. And you do all these DIY projects and create everything from simple benches and gardens to Beauty and the Beast libraries and Ramen shops. I have co workers creating work uniforms since we are all laid off and at home making our escape worlds. I am guessing you could create the cutes wardrobes.  I don't really get it but the graphics are adorable.  Little cast away animals come and hang out with you in real time.

The newest version that everyone is playing came out in March it is called New Horizions Animal Crossing

I am having trouble staying away from the news at night so I am hoping this will be a huge distraction for me.


----------



## Lubina

Pat McGrath Fetish Clear


----------



## AntiqueShopper

arnott said:


> My Toy Story Alien Swarovski Crystal Figure finally arrived today!       I love it, it's gorgeous!      It's my first Swarovski Crystal Figure and I got it for 40% off plus free shipping!



So cute!


----------



## arnott

AntiqueShopper said:


> So cute!



Thanks!


----------



## GhstDreamer

LemonDrop said:


> @topglamchic
> 
> I have a lot of adult co workers playing it.  Basically you go to a deserted island. And you do all these DIY projects and create everything from simple benches and gardens to Beauty and the Beast libraries and Ramen shops. I have co workers creating work uniforms since we are all laid off and at home making our escape worlds. I am guessing you could create the cutes wardrobes.  I don't really get it but the graphics are adorable.  Little cast away animals come and hang out with you in real time.
> 
> The newest version that everyone is playing came out in March it is called New Horizions Animal Crossing
> 
> I am having trouble staying away from the news at night so I am hoping this will be a huge distraction for me.



I am completely addicted to this game. I even put a covid mask on my character! Some of the islands that people have shown online are absolutely amazing - they are really creative. Definitely go on youtube and check out what people have created.

So far I am 500,000 in the red due to upgrading my house and need to pay off my mortgage first to make my house look better.  The consistent advice I read online is always try to quickly pay off your debts! Also to deposit as much bells (aka money) into your bank account because you will receive interest payments into your account.


----------



## LemonDrop

GhstDreamer said:


> I am completely addicted to this game. I even put a covid mask on my character! Some of the islands that people have shown online are absolutely amazing - they are really creative. Definitely go on youtube and check out what people have created.
> 
> So far I am 500,000 in the red due to upgrading my house and need to pay off my mortgage first to make my house look better.  The consistent advice I read online is always try to quickly pay off your debts! Also to deposit as much bells (aka money) into your bank account because you will receive interest payments into your account.



Cool. Today is the first day I have woken up and played in real time on the island. So far all I am doing is pulling weeds and gathering sticks !!!! I am like  "what have I gotten myself into????!!!"


----------



## coral8789

Some fleece leggings for me and a merino wool vest for my husband. It’s heading towards winter temperature in my part of Australia ❄️


----------



## ColdSteel

Only my dream scarf!!


----------



## arnott

Just received my Hand Carved Amber Bee Necklace today!


----------



## rutabaga

Some toys for my sister's dogs:





I couldn't resist this corn on the cob. It's so lifelike!

Also this avocado:


----------



## Lilybarb

i*bella said:


> Some toys for my sister's dogs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't resist this corn on the cob. It's so lifelike!
> 
> Also this avocado:


Love the corn cob!


----------



## Lilybarb

Lubina said:


> Pat McGrath Fetish Clear


Such a Cool tube! 
Miss wearing lipstick when I leave the house.


----------



## coral8789

The Tiffany Etoile arrived! Very happy with this as a right hand ring


----------



## JenJBS

coral8789 said:


> View attachment 4721594
> View attachment 4721593
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Tiffany Etoile arrived! Very happy with this as a right hand ring



Beautiful!


----------



## coral8789

JenJBS said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you


----------



## Lilybarb

I've wanted a nice amethyst ring since I was a girl. Got this Siberian amethyst at a very good price, cut & setting by my local jeweler. I hope his business makes it thru this economic hard time. He's such nice man & gifted jeweler!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Lilybarb said:


> I've wanted a nice amethyst ring since I was a girl. Got this Siberian amethyst at a very good price, cut & setting by my local jeweler. I hope his business makes it thru this economic hard time. He's such nice man & gifted jeweler!


I love amethysts! This is a stunning ring!


----------



## JenJBS

Lilybarb said:


> I've wanted a nice amethyst ring since I was a girl. Got this Siberian amethyst at a very good price, cut & setting by my local jeweler. I hope his business makes it thru this economic hard time. He's such nice man & gifted jeweler!



Stunning!  He's truly gifted! That ring is gorgeous!


----------



## skyqueen

Lilybarb said:


> I've wanted a nice amethyst ring since I was a girl. Got this Siberian amethyst at a very good price, cut & setting by my local jeweler. I hope his business makes it thru this economic hard time. He's such nice man & gifted jeweler!


I love this ring, especially the cut! Amethyst is a stone that brings good health which we could all use right about now. Enjoy!


----------



## Dextersmom

Lilybarb said:


> I've wanted a nice amethyst ring since I was a girl. Got this Siberian amethyst at a very good price, cut & setting by my local jeweler. I hope his business makes it thru this economic hard time. He's such nice man & gifted jeweler!


Breathtaking.


----------



## Lilybarb

Sunshine mama said:


> I love amethysts! This is a stunning ring!





JenJBS said:


> Stunning!  He's truly gifted! That ring is gorgeous!





skyqueen said:


> I love this ring, especially the cut! Amethyst is a stone that brings good health which we could all use right about now. Enjoy!





Dextersmom said:


> Breathtaking.


Thank you all kindly!  
I'll tell my jeweler-man how much The Ladies love his work! It will get a big smile!


----------



## Kimbashop

Lilybarb said:


> I've wanted a nice amethyst ring since I was a girl. Got this Siberian amethyst at a very good price, cut & setting by my local jeweler. I hope his business makes it thru this economic hard time. He's such nice man & gifted jeweler!


Add my praise! This is breathtaking.  I love amethysts. They are my birthstone. The cut and setting are among the most beautiful I’ve seen. Congratulations on your beautiful ring.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Silk masks and a Chanel watch


----------



## Sunshine mama

Pollie-Jean said:


> Silk masks and a Chanel watch


Nice watch AND the masks are very pretty!


----------



## Lilybarb

Kimbashop said:


> Add my praise! This is breathtaking.  I love amethysts. They are my birthstone. The cut and setting are among the most beautiful I’ve seen. Congratulations on your beautiful ring.


Thank you @Kimbashop!  I agree - his unique cutting is fabulous.


----------



## maggiesze1

Just ordered this adorable Hello Kitty mask from etsy (Seller's pic)!


----------



## ksuromax

Lilybarb said:


> I've wanted a nice amethyst ring since I was a girl. Got this Siberian amethyst at a very good price, cut & setting by my local jeweler. I hope his business makes it thru this economic hard time. He's such nice man & gifted jeweler!


Stellar stone!!


----------



## arnott

Just ordered this Pinecone with Ammolite Heart Pendant.    20% off in the Mother's Day Sale!


----------



## arnott

i*bella said:


> Some toys for my sister's dogs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't resist this corn on the cob. It's so lifelike!
> 
> Also this avocado:



Where did you buy these?


----------



## rutabaga

arnott said:


> Where did you buy these?



They’re made by Ware of the Dog! They also have a cute grape toy that I almost ordered too.


----------



## primavera99

Gold polishing cloth, because all humidity and 'sitting there unused' situation makes my bag's hardware and daily jewelery go haywire to the point I was thinking of wearing it indoor


----------



## bellarusa

A silk scarf from Etsy.


----------



## GhstDreamer

Just ordered some organic soaps and body scrubs made by a local artisan for my mom and my bf's mom for mother's day.


----------



## Sunshine mama

GhstDreamer said:


> Just ordered some organic soaps and body scrubs made by a local artisan for my mom and my bf's mom for mother's day.


Ohhhh, sounds lovely. I'm always looking for nice organic soaps. Was it an online purchase?


----------



## Sunshine mama

My kettle arrived last weekend and I have been making coffee with it. 
May the Force Be With You everyone!( May 4th)


----------



## Knicole

My last purchase was conditioner/toner, before that it was a to-go food order, a donation to a family in need (both local) and vitamin C serum.


----------



## luckylove

Toleraine facial cleanser... very gentle on my sensitive skin!


----------



## rutabaga

This crazy bright coverup, to wear as a summer dress:


----------



## Sunshine mama

i*bella said:


> This crazy bright coverup, to wear as a summer dress:


It's gorgeous!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

I ordered face masks from Johnny Was and Anthropologie; for myself, my family and my best friends.


----------



## GhstDreamer

Sunshine mama said:


> Ohhhh, sounds lovely. I'm always looking for nice organic soaps. Was it an online purchase?


I called it in. The company is called Ocean Bottom and they also do online orders! They have the prettiest mother's day gift baskets available right now.


----------



## GhstDreamer

i*bella said:


> This crazy bright coverup, to wear as a summer dress:


Beautiful coverup - I would so wear that as a dress too!


----------



## GhstDreamer

This is the mother's day basket (this is a good deal compared to buying everything separately):


Or you can order what you want separately and they will put it together in a gift basket.


----------



## LemonDrop

If you had purchased something 5 weeks ago and still hadn't heard one peep about the item would you think it was Covid related and have patience still or start a card dispute?  I don't want to cause anyone stress during Covid.  The person who I bought this from is on IG posting videos a lot however I would highly doubt they run the retail side of things. So I dunno.... I don't want to be impatient during Covid but I have honestly lost my enthusiasm for this product and am thinking of starting a card dispute.  I attempted to contact them twice in 5 weeks with no response.


----------



## Sunshine mama

GhstDreamer said:


> This is the mother's day basket (this is a good deal compared to buying everything separately):
> View attachment 4723411
> 
> Or you can order what you want separately and they will put it together in a gift basket.


Thank you.  Have you tried the soaps before?


----------



## Sunshine mama

LemonDrop said:


> If you had purchased something 5 weeks ago and still hadn't heard one peep about the item would you think it was Covid related and have patience still or start a card dispute?  I don't want to cause anyone stress during Covid.  The person who I bought this from is on IG posting videos a lot however I would highly doubt they run the retail side of things. So I dunno.... I don't want to be impatient during Covid but I have honestly lost my enthusiasm for this product and am thinking of starting a card dispute.  I attempted to contact them twice in 5 weeks with no response.


Have you bought from them before?


----------



## LemonDrop

Sunshine mama said:


> Have you bought from them before?



No.  It's just a one time purchase. And they aren't a retail business. They are an entertainment business who sells some retail items as like a side hustle. I think this pandemic is just making me sad and confused. I can't even make a decision if 5 weeks is reasonable in a pandemic. I'm ok.  But I think I am not doing well mentally. Like I can't even think straight anymore.


----------



## Lilybarb

LemonDrop said:


> No.  It's just a one time purchase. And they aren't a retail business. They are an entertainment business who sells some retail items as like a side hustle. I think this pandemic is just making me sad and confused. I can't even make a decision if 5 weeks is reasonable in a pandemic. I'm ok.  But I think I am not doing well mentally. Like I can't even think straight anymore.


Well it would make me uneasy if I couldn't get a response out of them after 5 weeks. Perhaps try one more email(?) reminding them it has been 5 weeks since you placed your order, that they do not respond to your attempts at contact, & unless a refund is submitted within the next 7 business days that you will be submitting a dispute with your bank/cc. 
Just my 2 cents.


----------



## JenJBS

LemonDrop said:


> If you had purchased something 5 weeks ago and still hadn't heard one peep about the item would you think it was Covid related and have patience still or start a card dispute?  I don't want to cause anyone stress during Covid.  The person who I bought this from is on IG posting videos a lot however I would highly doubt they run the retail side of things. So I dunno.... I don't want to be impatient during Covid but I have honestly lost my enthusiasm for this product and am thinking of starting a card dispute.  I attempted to contact them twice in 5 weeks with no response.



I'd start a card dispute immediately. 5 weeks would maybe be acceptable for not shipping - if they kept you updated and responded to your emails. Even with Covid there is no excuse at all for not answering two emails in five weeks - unless they initially told you the order wouldn't ship for a specific number of weeks. Responding to an email requires no physical contact or risk of exposure, and they could even use a copy and paste general response to quickly email all buyers an explanation for the shipping delay.


----------



## arnott

I just ordered the Shea Butter Ultra Rich Body Cream and  Citrus Verbena Fresh Shampoo from L'Occitane.   It's been a while since I bought anything from them, but they offered me $20 off any $60 purchase plus free shipping.


----------



## Sunshine mama

LemonDrop said:


> No.  It's just a one time purchase. And they aren't a retail business. They are an entertainment business who sells some retail items as like a side hustle. I think this pandemic is just making me sad and confused. I can't even make a decision if 5 weeks is reasonable in a pandemic. I'm ok.  But I think I am not doing well mentally. Like I can't even think straight anymore.


I agree with @Lilybarb @JenJBS.


----------



## GhstDreamer

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you.  Have you tried the soaps before?


Yes and they are wonderful. I have bad eczema and my skin doesn't react to their products which is always a good thing as my skin tends to react to a lot of products.


----------



## Sunshine mama

GhstDreamer said:


> Yes and they are wonderful. I have bad eczema and my skin doesn't react to their products which is always a good thing as my skin tends to react to a lot of products.


Thank you.


----------



## arnott

Just received this Badger Totem Orb from Etsy!   What a unique piece of handmade art!


----------



## arnott

bellarusa said:


> A silk scarf from Etsy.



I love the Cactus print!   Also, what looks to be Aloe!


----------



## Sunshine mama

A giant tube of organic strawberry lip balm that smells simply divine, especially for strawberry lovers, and an all natural lip tint to give a hint of color on my lips.


----------



## tatertot

I went on a bit of an Etsy bender last night I purchased quite a few things from one of my favorite ceramic artists in NC https://www.etsy.com/shop/ClayHiveCo?ref=simple-shop-header-name&listing_id=716801190  I also bought some cookies,  cheeky little succulent pots, and some gifts for my ortho nurses for nurses week. Not quite sure what I am most excited for.


----------



## Amazona

Recently bought a new strap for my bags. It's a wide, very comfy cotton strap and it has black, lilac and navy stripes so it goes with just about everything. This is Decadent Kylie posing with the strap.
Another recent purchase was a Coach Mini Skinny - I actually purchased 2 by mistake, but didn't like the color on the pink so I returned it and kept the metallic blue.


----------



## Ndahlhoff

Bottega cassette Topazio and padded mules 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 same colors


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

A gold Helen Ficalora skull charm I’ve been eyeing on Poshmark for weeks...


----------



## muchstuff

A Sling 12 bag by The Row.


----------



## arnott

Just ordered this T-Shirt.   They are having a 50% off sale for Star Wars Day:






https://www.teeturtle.com/products/droid-pals?variant=19577791454801


----------



## arnott

Amazona said:


> Recently bought a new strap for my bags. It's a wide, very comfy cotton strap and it has black, lilac and navy stripes so it goes with just about everything. This is Decadent Kylie posing with the strap.
> Another recent purchase was a Coach Mini Skinny - I actually purchased 2 by mistake, but didn't like the color on the pink so I returned it and kept the metallic blue.



Never heard of a Decadent Kylie before!    Reminds me of the Hermes Evelyn!


----------



## JenJBS

muchstuff said:


> A Sling 12 bag by The Row.



You got it!  Looking forward to the reveal!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Dyson hair dryer


----------



## JenJBS

Pollie-Jean said:


> Dyson hair dryer



The best hair dryer! Enjoy!


----------



## Amazona

arnott said:


> Never heard of a Decadent Kylie before!    Reminds me of the Hermes Evelyn!


Decadent of Copenhagen is a great brand - the quality is amazing for the price level they have. I like the way their leathers feel and wear as well.
And yes, I bought Kylie just for the reason that it's a lot like Evelyne which I've been stalking for years! Somehow the price was the determining factor in this, Kylie's under 300 € versus Evelyne's price tag...


----------



## muchstuff

JenJBS said:


> You got it!  Looking forward to the reveal!


Will do as soon as it gets here!


----------



## muchstuff

Pollie-Jean said:


> Dyson hair dryer


Do you love it? I’ve wondered about these.


----------



## JenJBS

muchstuff said:


> Do you love it? I’ve wondered about these.



I love mine.   Dries hair faster. Quieter. So well made. The new Dyson straightening iron is on my counter waiting for my poor butchered hair to grow back long enough to try it.


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> The best hair dryer! Enjoy!


Does it really make a difference?


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Does it really make a difference?



I think so. It dries my hair faster. Already had it over three years. Still good as new. Really well made.


----------



## Souzie

Grocery delivery, more cotton masks from Etsy, a sewing kit and duvet clips from Amazon, this maxi dress and midi skirt from Flynn Sky...




And two of these baking dishes from Le Creuset..


----------



## Sunshine mama

xsouzie said:


> Grocery delivery, more cotton masks from Etsy, a sewing kit and duvet clips from Amazon, this maxi dress and midi skirt from Flynn Sky...
> View attachment 4725089
> 
> View attachment 4725090
> 
> And two of these baking dishes from Le Creuset..
> View attachment 4725092


Very pretty dress!


----------



## pixiejenna

LemonDrop said:


> If you had purchased something 5 weeks ago and still hadn't heard one peep about the item would you think it was Covid related and have patience still or start a card dispute?  I don't want to cause anyone stress during Covid.  The person who I bought this from is on IG posting videos a lot however I would highly doubt they run the retail side of things. So I dunno.... I don't want to be impatient during Covid but I have honestly lost my enthusiasm for this product and am thinking of starting a card dispute.  I attempted to contact them twice in 5 weeks with no response.



Dispute it especially if you have attempted contact twice and haven't received a response. I wouldn't hold a lot of stock in posting on social media as them being A
active. Depending on the platform most allow you to schedule posts. IMO even in a pandemic 5 weeks with no updates is excessive.  Even if they're overwhelmed or behind on shipping sold items they could still have responded to you to let you know that they are behind. If they took the time to respond to your attempts of contact I'd probably be more lenient to the delayed shipping.


----------



## rutabaga

I almost pulled the trigger on a vintage Chanel but I stopped myself at the last minute


----------



## diane278

Because it looks like I’ll have a ponytail for awhile.....I decided to “go big” instead of “going home”.....with an Hermès silk scrunchie....not very exciting but at least it was a package.....


----------



## muchstuff

We went out for groceries (I'm high risk so I have to wait outside but the walk there and back gets me out of the house). I usually get DH to buy me a latte at the local coffee bar but there was a line up and he didn't want to wait. I was irrationally upset (in my head) because I wanted that damn latte and I couldn't go in and get it myself and I'm so tired of not being able to DO anything so I came home and bought a black Fendi Spy bag.


----------



## LemonDrop

pixiejenna said:


> Dispute it especially if you have attempted contact twice and haven't received a response. I wouldn't hold a lot of stock in posting on social media as them being A
> active. Depending on the platform most allow you to schedule posts. IMO even in a pandemic 5 weeks with no updates is excessive.  Even if they're overwhelmed or behind on shipping sold items they could still have responded to you to let you know that they are behind. If they took the time to respond to your attempts of contact I'd probably be more lenient to the delayed shipping.



I disputed it. I agree if they would have simply said “we will get it you as soon as it’s safe or in July, August, Sept whatever. I would have been fine. But the lack of communication has sucked the fun out of the purchase. I honestly would rather spend the $ elsewhere. And I already have.  I’m all about the impulse fun buys right now. Thanks.


----------



## LemonDrop

I purchased something silly from the Karsdashian Kloset. When I get it I think I’ll drink some wine and pretend I’m Kourtney for a bit.


----------



## rutabaga

muchstuff said:


> We went out for groceries (I'm high risk so I have to wait outside but the walk there and back gets me out of the house). I usually get DH to buy me a latte at the local coffee bar but there was a line up and he didn't want to wait. I was irrationally upset (in my head) because I wanted that damn latte and I couldn't go in and get it myself and I'm so tired of not being able to DO anything so I came home and bought a black Fendi Spy bag.



I bought the vintage Chanel. Banned for the rest of this month!


----------



## muchstuff

i*bella said:


> I bought the vintage Chanel. Banned for the rest of this month!


----------



## Abbeychampuy

My last bag purchase was back in December 2019, a Loewe puzzle bag in medium. My christmas gift to myself. Was able to make the most out of this bag purchase when we spent our Christmas holiday in the States and this became my essential travel bag. 
But now, due to COVID and strict quarantine measures from where I live, there is no point using the bag for now. I still admire it from time to time, no regrets from this purchase at all.  But this pandemic has shifted a lot of my perspective though of luxury purchases. Because of the uncertainty of the future due to this virus (lay offs, business closures) I would prioritize building up monetary security for now. I am thankful that I am still employed and working from home, but would take this blessing to really save up for an uncertain future.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

muchstuff said:


> Do you love it? I’ve wondered about these.


Yes , it is very light, quiet and powerful ! And the design is the icing on the cake


----------



## muchstuff

Pollie-Jean said:


> Yes , it is very light, quiet and powerful ! And the design is the icing on the cake


Thanks, one more thing to add to the wish list.


----------



## zinacef

Dr Nowzaradan refrigerator magnets from Etsy—- so funny!


----------



## arnott

diane278 said:


> Because it looks like I’ll have a ponytail for awhile.....I decided to “go big” instead of “going home”.....with an Hermès silk scrunchie....not very exciting but at least it was a package.....
> View attachment 4725384



I didn't know Hermes made scrunchies!


----------



## arnott

I just ordered Kiehl's Midnight Recovery Concentrate for my Mom.  It was buy one 50ml bottle and get one 30ml bottle ($64  Value) for free,  plus free shipping!


----------



## arnott

zinacef said:


> Dr Nowzaradan refrigerator magnets from Etsy—- so funny!



Pics?


----------



## Lilybarb

muchstuff said:


> We went out for groceries (I'm high risk so I have to wait outside but the walk there and back gets me out of the house). I usually get DH to buy me a latte at the local coffee bar but there was a line up and he didn't want to wait. I was irrationally upset (in my head) because I wanted that damn latte and I couldn't go in and get it myself and I'm so tired of not being able to DO anything so I came home and bought a black Fendi Spy bag.


Well that settled that!


----------



## Lilybarb

Abbeychampuy said:


> My last bag purchase was back in December 2019, a Loewe puzzle bag in medium. My christmas gift to myself. Was able to make the most out of this bag purchase when we spent our Christmas holiday in the States and this became my essential travel bag.
> But now, due to COVID and strict quarantine measures from where I live, there is no point using the bag for now. I still admire it from time to time, no regrets from this purchase at all.  But this pandemic has shifted a lot of my perspective though of luxury purchases. Because of the uncertainty of the future due to this virus (lay offs, business closures) I would prioritize building up monetary security for now. I am thankful that I am still employed and working from home, but would take this blessing to really save up for an uncertain future.


Beautiful bag!


LemonDrop said:


> I purchased something silly from the Karsdashian Kloset. When I get it I think I’ll drink some wine and pretend I’m Kourtney for a bit.


----------



## Sunshine mama

diane278 said:


> Because it looks like I’ll have a ponytail for awhile.....I decided to “go big” instead of “going home”.....with an Hermès silk scrunchie....not very exciting but at least it was a package.....
> View attachment 4725384


It's so cyoooooot!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

muchstuff said:


> We went out for groceries (I'm high risk so I have to wait outside but the walk there and back gets me out of the house). I usually get DH to buy me a latte at the local coffee bar but there was a line up and he didn't want to wait. I was irrationally upset (in my head) because I wanted that damn latte and I couldn't go in and get it myself and I'm so tired of not being able to DO anything so I came home and bought a black Fendi Spy bag.


Ummmm, I'd rather have a bag anyway! 
Who cares about a latte when you can have a Fendi!!!
Hope I didn't oFendi you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

zinacef said:


> Dr Nowzaradan refrigerator magnets from Etsy—- so funny!


Link please? Or pictures?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Abbeychampuy said:


> My last bag purchase was back in December 2019, a Loewe puzzle bag in medium. My christmas gift to myself. Was able to make the most out of this bag purchase when we spent our Christmas holiday in the States and this became my essential travel bag.
> But now, due to COVID and strict quarantine measures from where I live, there is no point using the bag for now. I still admire it from time to time, no regrets from this purchase at all.  But this pandemic has shifted a lot of my perspective though of luxury purchases. Because of the uncertainty of the future due to this virus (lay offs, business closures) I would prioritize building up monetary security for now. I am thankful that I am still employed and working from home, but would take this blessing to really save up for an uncertain future.


Love this classic color!


----------



## Sunshine mama

LemonDrop said:


> I purchased something silly from the Karsdashian Kloset. When I get it I think I’ll drink some wine and pretend I’m Kourtney for a bit.


Sounds fun! I wonder what it is!


----------



## Sunshine mama

@i*bella
*almost pulled the trigger on a vintage Chanel but I stopped myself at the last minute

*I bought the vintage Chanel. Banned for the rest of this month!
I guess you ended up getting it after all!


----------



## rutabaga

Sunshine mama said:


> @i*bella
> *almost pulled the trigger on a vintage Chanel but I stopped myself at the last minute
> 
> *I bought the vintage Chanel. Banned for the rest of this month!
> I guess you ended up getting it after all!



I did! My work anniversary and the impending Chanel price increase pushed me over the edge.


----------



## muchstuff

Lilybarb said:


> Well that settled that!


Showed them didn’t I? Still want the latte though .


----------



## muchstuff

Sunshine mama said:


> Ummmm, I'd rather have a bag anyway!
> Who cares about a latte when you can have a Fendi!!!
> Hope I didn't oFendi you!


 Nothing oFendsive in that post!


----------



## chicklety

Lake Effect said:


> I just purchased a long denim jacket, maybe just past my hips, by Chico’s, on eBay this morning. I am really feeling it for a longer denim jacket. I missed out on them in store/ online at the end of the summer when they were on sale; they were out of my size. Now they have them, but I have been losing some weight, and combined with WFH and sheltering in place, I may not get to wear it much until the fall if I buy it now. And if I am successful in continuing to drop another size by next fall . . .
> So I was looking at denim jackets again on eBay, mostly to look at the cute designs, see what I might like to put on a wish list, and my I see the long denim jacket, NWT , in my size and my offer for $28 plus shipping was accepted! At that price, it can be consigned or donated at a later date and I can enjoy it now. If only out for groceries.
> Lol now I can stop surfing denim jackets online.


I had just ordered one as well!! I understand the crave


----------



## pixiejenna

The other day I broke down and ordered both breakfast carry out and dinner carry out. It's the first time since SIP that I've ordered prepared food. It was a weird experience for breakfast I ordered and paid online and they bought it to my car. For dinner I ordered on the phone and paid over the phone.  I really wanted tacos for Cinco de mayo but couldn't get though kept getting a busy signal when calling.  I had to tell them what car I was picking it up from. I came up and got my food really quickly I saw lots of other cars in the lot some of the people looked irritated.  My guess is they thought they could come in and order at the counter and ended up having to order from the car. And one guy got out of his car and wanted to pay cash which I'm sure they're trying to discourage at the moment. The weirdest part the strip mall the restaurant is in has a big empty lot used to be a kmart lol. The lot is used for overflow parking for the beach on busy days but usually empty.  There were several groups of people hanging out there. One group was a make shift old car group. In the summer we have a car night once a week and my guess is it was the same people who like to bring their vintage cars to that night hanging out.  But two other circles of cars hanging out with camping chairs. I also broke down and had Starbucks for the first time this year too. I usually go through the drive through and use my app to pay so that wasn't any different. But they did have a racoon tearing up their trash. I told them apparently his name is George lol he's probably eating a lot more with less people out.


----------



## Lilybarb

pixiejenna said:


> The other day I broke down and ordered both breakfast carry out and dinner carry out. It's the first time since SIP that I've ordered prepared food. It was a weird experience for breakfast I ordered and paid online and they bought it to my car. For dinner I ordered on the phone and paid over the phone.  I really wanted tacos for Cinco de mayo but couldn't get though kept getting a busy signal when calling.  I had to tell them what car I was picking it up from. I came up and got my food really quickly I saw lots of other cars in the lot some of the people looked irritated.  My guess is they thought they could come in and order at the counter and ended up having to order from the car. And one guy got out of his car and wanted to pay cash which I'm sure they're trying to discourage at the moment. The weirdest part the strip mall the restaurant is in has a big empty lot used to be a kmart lol. The lot is used for overflow parking for the beach on busy days but usually empty.  There were several groups of people hanging out there. One group was a make shift old car group. In the summer we have a car night once a week and my guess is it was the same people who like to bring their vintage cars to that night hanging out.  But two other circles of cars hanging out with camping chairs. I also broke down and had Starbucks for the first time this year too. I usually go through the drive through and use my app to pay so that wasn't any different. But they did have a racoon tearing up their trash. I told them apparently his name is George lol he's probably eating a lot more with less people out.


My housemate's name is George & he's doing the same. 
Glad you got to enjoy someone else's cooking. I did the same this week & was excited over Chick-fil-A. 
Mexican is sounding really good!


----------



## Souzie

Got some more Le Creuset stuff...a butter dish and the 3.5 quart braiser.  I just love the sage color 
From Amazon, I got a cake piping set and some rose water...going to try my hand at some rose flavored cupcakes. Oh and I also ordered a few bags of Bugles LOL...


----------



## g4ugrl

doloresmia said:


> “Fun” purchase - CBD gummies and an espresso machine with milk frother.


The essentials! I just bought a "party pack" of CDB gummies to avoid running out. It's a mix of sour worms, bears, rings, etc. So good for dessert!


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

I’ve decided to get a keyboard


----------



## Sunshine mama

theamericanchinadoll said:


> View attachment 4726893
> 
> 
> I’ve decided to get a keyboard


Music to my ears!


----------



## lorihmatthews

I bought a preloved Louis Vuitton Cabas Piano on a Facebook group. I wish I had paid better attention because it's more worn and dirty than I realized. Also, the loops that hold the handles are cracking. I'll clean it up as best I can and if it still looks sad I'll just take it into LV and have them replace all of the vachetta. I would feel bad about returning it because the seller lost her job due to COVID-19 so I'll just eat the cost.


----------



## Love_N_Lune

I bought some fashion jewelry and jogger style dress pants from Express for myself. For my kiddo, I made birthday wishes come true with a custom galaxy cake and Barbie galore.


----------



## diane278

I decided to support my Tiffany SA, as I haven’t bought anything from TCO in some time.  I contacted her about ordering a couple of things I’d been considering: a new EP silver bean key ring and two more rock cut crystal mugs. I apologized that the sale was small, but she was very appreciative.  


My green drink tastes even better in this mug!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Chanel


----------



## LemonDrop

Lancome Grandiose mascara because apparently it's Kourtney Kardashians favorite and I have been watching that show daily in a bubble bath to hide from the world.  I don't even go out.  I have no where to wear mascara too.


----------



## coral8789

I think it’s a good deal - think of it this way: you bought a discontinued LV that’s a classic style and you helped someone who needed the money, so it’s a double bonus 


lorihmatthews said:


> I bought a preloved Louis Vuitton Cabas Piano on a Facebook group. I wish I had paid better attention because it's more worn and dirty than I realized. Also, the loops that hold the handles are cracking. I'll clean it up as best I can and if it still looks sad I'll just take it into LV and have them replace all of the vachetta. I would feel bad about returning it because the seller lost her job due to COVID-19 so I'll just eat the cost.
> 
> View attachment 4727126


----------



## coral8789

LemonDrop said:


> Lancome Grandiose mascara because apparently it's Kourtney Kardashians favorite and I have been watching that show daily in a bubble bath to hide from the world.  I don't even go out.  I have no where to wear mascara too.


I don’t watch Kardashians but I totally understand the escapism!


----------



## coral8789

I bought a bottle of perfume (Frédéric Malle Portrait of a Lady). Am looking at photos of the Guerlain flagship store in Paris from Google and pondering if next year would be safe enough to travel overseas again...


----------



## Nessa60

I brought two bottles of perfume, First Kiss from Be Layered and Megaflower from Hermetica, they were both blind buys..so happy with both Fragrance in these perilous times are so comforting. Like Coral8789, I am also wondering If I will be able to see my family in the U.K next year.


----------



## rutabaga

xsouzie said:


> Got some more Le Creuset stuff...a butter dish and the 3.5 quart braiser.  I just love the sage color
> From Amazon, I got a cake piping set and some rose water...going to try my hand at some rose flavored cupcakes. Oh and I also ordered a few bags of Bugles LOL...
> View attachment 4726800
> 
> View attachment 4726801
> 
> View attachment 4726803



Beautiful color! That LC braiser is so useful, I bought one last month in the Sur la Table color artichoke.


----------



## Souzie

i*bella said:


> Beautiful color! That LC braiser is so useful, I bought one last month in the Sur la Table color artichoke.


Artichoke is so striking! I figured I would get more use out of it than the dutch oven. But man...it all looks so pretty, I just want to get everything now!!


----------



## hokatie

I bought a VCA necklace as Mothers’Day gift to myself.


----------



## GhstDreamer

hokatie said:


> I bought a VCA necklace as Mothers’Day gift to myself.


Lovely gift for yourself!

Bought an Indigo gift card and birthday card for my brother. Now all I need is to send it to him.


----------



## hokatie

GhstDreamer said:


> Lovely gift for yourself!
> 
> Bought an Indigo gift card and birthday card for my brother. Now all I need is to send it to him.


Thank you! 
I bet your brother can’t wait to kiss you when he receives your gift .


----------



## Sunshine mama

I got another pink kettle.


----------



## hokatie

Sunshine mama said:


> I got another pink kettle.


Do you mind if I ask “Is is pink”? Because it looks like orange to me. 
It’s cute. Where did you buy it? I think I might need one too .


----------



## Sunshine mama

hokatie said:


> Do you mind if I ask “Is is pink”? Because it looks like orange to me.
> It’s cute. Where did you buy it? I think I might need one too .


Thank you. 
It's really a ballet pink(peachy pink) in color,  which is really hard to capture.


----------



## Kimbashop

Sunshine mama said:


> I got another pink kettle.


I love your photos! Which little kettle is this? so cute.


----------



## Kimbashop

Massaccesi "Phoebe" bag: a small crossbody and wristlet. Fun and subtly sparkly.


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> Massaccesi "Phoebe" bag: a small crossbody and wristlet. Fun and subtly sparkly.
> 
> View attachment 4728407



So pretty!  The perfect amount of sparkle!


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> So pretty!  The perfect amount of sparkle!


Thank you! My first metallic bag -- a true pewter.


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> Thank you! My first metallic bag -- a true pewter.



Excellent choice for your first!


----------



## MooMooVT

Two Hermes scarves: Grand Manege Bandana Love (70) and Tigre Royal Fleuri in pink/grey (also a 70). Those were my quarantine birthday splurges.

Since then my husband found out he wasn't part of the MASSIVE corporate furloughs and we celebrated with a Hearts on Fire Anniversary band plus converting two inherited though dated diamond/gemstone pieces into new pieces. It was a bit of a splurge but we've been SO STRESSED for over two months now it was oddly cathartic at the same time.

Can't wait for the new jewelry to arrive! I'm WAY BEYOND ban island for the rest of 2020. See y'all next April for my birthday


----------



## hokatie

MooMooVT said:


> Two Hermes scarves: Grand Manege Bandana Love (70) and Tigre Royal Fleuri in pink/grey (also a 70). Those were my quarantine birthday splurges.
> 
> Since then my husband found out he wasn't part of the MASSIVE corporate furloughs and we celebrated with a Hearts on Fire Anniversary band plus converting two inherited though dated diamond/gemstone pieces into new pieces. It was a bit of a splurge but we've been SO STRESSED for over two months now it was oddly cathartic at the same time.
> 
> Can't wait for the new jewelry to arrive! I'm WAY BEYOND ban island for the rest of 2020. See y'all next April for my birthday



Happy your belated birthday! 

We are almost twin for the Grand Manege Bandana Love scarf. I first intended to buy it but then I changed my mind and got Mors à Jouets Chemise instead .


----------



## rutabaga

I finally gave in an ordered Apple Airpods. I've been on so many Facetime/Zoom/Skype calls lately for work and pleasure and I'm tired of dealing with tangled cords. Also, when I'm out gardening, I get so annoyed when I'm bending over my plants and my phone drops out of my pocket and drags my headphones with them. I may still use headphones when I'm commuting (whenever that may be) because I don't want someone to snatch my phone and me not realize it until my phone is out of range from my Airpods. Total FWP, I know.


----------



## IntheOcean

Got myself a new notebook for my bullet journal and some stationary. My last one was black, so this time I decided to go with green


----------



## canto bight

I "bought" a month of HBO so that we can binge Game of Thrones.  Best $15 I've ever spent!

I also ordered my sister's favorite shampoo, conditioner, and hair treatment since she had a hard time finding it.  

Oh, and a new wine glass which I feel guilty about because I don't really need it and have been trying not to spend needlessly.


----------



## Kimbashop

i*bella said:


> I finally gave in an ordered Apple Airpods. I've been on so many Facetime/Zoom/Skype calls lately for work and pleasure and I'm tired of dealing with tangled cords. Also, when I'm out gardening, I get so annoyed when I'm bending over my plants and my phone drops out of my pocket and drags my headphones with them. I may still use headphones when I'm commuting (whenever that may be) because I don't want someone to snatch my phone and me not realize it until my phone is out of range from my Airpods. Total FWP, I know.


congrats! I am on zoom and FaceTime calls all of the time for work, and my AirPods have made a HUGE difference. You can hear better, you shout less, and you can travel or get up our of your chair easily to reach stuff. I love mine. I don't take mine outside on walks or errands with me for fear of losing them.


----------



## Kimbashop

IntheOcean said:


> Got myself a new notebook for my bullet journal and some stationary. My last one was black, so this time I decided to go with green
> View attachment 4728874


so pretty with your Galleria tote!


----------



## IntheOcean

Kimbashop said:


> so pretty with your Galleria tote!


Thank you! I'm obsessed with it, can't wait to start filling it out, will be switching into it in July.


----------



## sneedonist

Before quarantine, I went on a spree buying a new prada backpack and a new Dior WOC from their lunar new year collection. So I satisfied my purse fix for a while. Since stay at home order mid March, I am lucky DH does all the grocery shopping. Mostly online ordering for me: 
-stencils to paint walls 
-3 Anthropologie skirts (25% off)
-1 Aritizia blazer (Sale!)
-a cuisinart grill/griddle (on sale at williams-sonoma) 
-decorative spatulas (also discounted from W-S) 

Aside from this, been buying stuff to homeschool and entertain the kiddo—chemistry set, curriculum books, lego sets, doll accessories. 

honestly I’d really like to shop for shoes but can’t without trying them on.


----------



## arnott

I just received this right on my Birthday yesterday!   So cute!   That Butt Crack!


----------



## LuxePup

New Saint Laurent Sunnies arrived today ❤️


----------



## MooMooVT

hokatie said:


> Happy your belated birthday!
> 
> We are almost twin for the Grand Manege Bandana Love scarf. I first intended to buy it but then I changed my mind and got Mors à Jouets Chemise instead .


Thank you! I've gone back and forth on the GM BL for a while and now that I have it - I really love it! I can't wait to have a reason to wear it.


----------



## MooMooVT

i*bella said:


> I finally gave in an ordered Apple Airpods. I've been on so many Facetime/Zoom/Skype calls lately for work and pleasure and I'm tired of dealing with tangled cords. Also, when I'm out gardening, I get so annoyed when I'm bending over my plants and my phone drops out of my pocket and drags my headphones with them. I may still use headphones when I'm commuting (whenever that may be) because I don't want someone to snatch my phone and me not realize it until my phone is out of range from my Airpods. Total FWP, I know.


These are amazing and life changing! I have a set of over-the-ear Bose and I love those too - but the AirPods are the best! Enjoy


----------



## hokatie

MooMooVT said:


> Thank you! I've gone back and forth on the GM BL for a while and now that I have it - I really love it! I can't wait to have a reason to wear it.


I guess you will get a lot uses of it for the coming summer.


----------



## arnott

arnott said:


> Just ordered this Pinecone with Ammolite Heart Pendant.    20% off in the Mother's Day Sale!



I had previously posted this stock picture and I just received the pendant today!  The picture does it no justice!   In the picture the Ammolite looks mainly green, but in person it also has red and blue...you can see in this video!  Oh...and feel free to follow me on IG if you want!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

I bought my kids a backyard playground for Mother’s Day. 

 Plus, I ordered a Baby Yoda for myself (it won’t come til July and hoping we are out of quarantine by then) 
	

		
			
		

		
	




I also bought a Funko Pop Baby Yoda


(I binge watched The Mandalorian)

Then ordered a $14 shirt from Anthropology 

Last, I ordered my kids face masks from Old Navy and some clothes

From not buying anything to a bit of a splurge.


----------



## arnott

AntiqueShopper said:


> I bought my kids a backyard playground for Mother’s Day.
> 
> Plus, I ordered a Baby Yoda for myself (it won’t come til July and hoping we are out of quarantine by then)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4729487
> 
> 
> I also bought a Funko Pop Baby Yoda
> View attachment 4729488
> 
> (I binge watched The Mandalorian)
> 
> Then ordered a $14 shirt from Anthropology
> 
> Last, I ordered my kids face masks from Old Navy and some clothes
> 
> From not buying anything to a bit of a splurge.



Where did you order your Funko Pop Baby Yoda?  Yours looks sad!   I was just given this one for my Birthday:


----------



## AntiqueShopper

arnott said:


> Where did you order your Funko Pop Baby Yoda?  Yours looks sad!   I was just given this one for my Birthday:



Heh! He is “Concerned” and a Target exclusive.  It is a preorder with no official release date.  My guess is it releases in July or August- could be as late as September.


----------



## Lilybarb

Just a little fun piece, multicolored cubic zirconia.


----------



## arnott

I just ordered Shampoo, Conditioner, Foaming Face Wash, and Body Butter from The Body Shop!  I was hoping stores would open before the end of the month, but it doesn't look like they are, so I ordered now to use my $10.00 Birthday Voucher before it expires June 2nd.


----------



## Style_Baby

Lilybarb said:


> Just a little fun piece, multicolored cubic zirconia.


This is GORGEOUS!!!! Where is it from?!?!


----------



## Lilybarb

Style_Baby said:


> This is GORGEOUS!!!! Where is it from?!?!


Thanks @Style_Baby! It came from a very good Macy's sale.


----------



## Sunshine mama

LuxePup said:


> New Saint Laurent Sunnies arrived today ❤️


Totally COOL!


----------



## JenJBS

New dining room set. No upholstery for my kittens to destroy...


----------



## maggiesze1

This super cute strawberry card holder from Kate Spade's Surprise sale


----------



## k*d

Two dresses that are the polar opposite of the PJs I’ve been wearing 24/7:





Also two pounds of smoked pancetta, a 6-pack of tissues, and an ungodly amount of cheese. In spite of the food, I’ve actually lost weight during this pandemic.


----------



## Lilybarb

k*d said:


> Two dresses that are the polar opposite of the PJs I’ve been wearing 24/7:
> 
> View attachment 4730619
> View attachment 4730620
> 
> 
> Also two pounds of smoked pancetta, a 6-pack of tissues, and an ungodly amount of cheese. In spite of the food, I’ve actually lost weight during this pandemic.


Lovely !


----------



## AntiqueShopper

k*d said:


> Two dresses that are the polar opposite of the PJs I’ve been wearing 24/7:
> 
> View attachment 4730619
> View attachment 4730620
> 
> 
> Also two pounds of smoked pancetta, a 6-pack of tissues, and an ungodly amount of cheese. In spite of the food, I’ve actually lost weight during this pandemic.


Beautiful!  And am totally a little jealous of your weight loss.  I’m lucky I only gained 3 pounds-


----------



## k*d

AntiqueShopper said:


> Beautiful!  And am totally a little jealous of your weight loss.  I’m lucky I only gained 3 pounds-



The trade off is I swear that the weight came from my boobs.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

k*d said:


> The trade off is I swear that the weight came from my boobs.


----------



## loves

Gucci eyeglass chain and elastic waist shorts because covid made me fat


----------



## AntiqueShopper

loves said:


> Gucci eyeglass chain and elastic waist shorts because covid made me fat


Me too!


----------



## IntheOcean

k*d said:


> Two dresses that are the polar opposite of the PJs I’ve been wearing 24/7:
> 
> View attachment 4730619
> View attachment 4730620
> 
> 
> Also two pounds of smoked pancetta, a 6-pack of tissues, and an ungodly amount of cheese. In spite of the food, I’ve actually lost weight during this pandemic.


Super lovely dresses, especially the second one! And cheese


----------



## limom

By the time, this is all over. We will all be wearing muumuus....and matching masks.


----------



## diane278

A face mask made out of a Hermès scarf.


----------



## Souzie

New TV...65" CX series..



Fendi cat eye sunnies..


----------



## skyqueen

My "Dirty Harry" hand painted Staud bag finally arrived...love it


----------



## Lilybarb

skyqueen said:


> My "Dirty Harry" hand painted Staud bag finally arrived...love it
> View attachment 4731983


Oh that's adorable - the little "spare parts" pup!


----------



## BagsAreMyBabies

Dextersmom said:


> Today I ordered a Prada nylon crossbody bag.


Which one? I am looking at a couple different ones and can't decide. which to choose.


----------



## maggiesze1

This strap from Amazon...its looks similar to the LV one..but without logos and a much more affordable price.


----------



## muchstuff

We went to the nursery today, it was so nice to get out. Walked right in and everyone was being pretty good about keeping their distance. By the time we left the line up was way out the door, good timing! 
Tomorrow is planting day...


----------



## Dextersmom

BagsAreMyBabies said:


> Which one? I am looking at a couple different ones and can't decide. which to choose.


This one and I absolutely love it.


----------



## JenJBS

muchstuff said:


> We went to the nursery today, it was so nice to get out. Walked right in and everyone was being pretty good about keeping their distance. By the time we left the line up was way out the door, good timing!
> Tomorrow is planting day...
> View attachment 4733833



Beautiful flowers!   Glad everyone was being safe.


----------



## JenJBS

Dextersmom said:


> This one and I absolutely love it.



Congratulations!  Lovely bag. Enjoy!


----------



## Dextersmom

JenJBS said:


> Congratulations!  Lovely bag. Enjoy!


Thank you so much, JenJBS.   It is so practical and perfect for my current lifestyle.


----------



## muchstuff

JenJBS said:


> Beautiful flowers!   Glad everyone was being safe.


Thanks!


----------



## BohemianBarbie87

Just bought a Prada tote from Yoogi’s closet (last night).  It’ll be the perfect work tote, and I’ll actually be able to carry it in uniform.  Yoogi already took down the listing so I found a photo online.


----------



## BohemianBarbie87

The photo didn’t upload for some reason


----------



## ColdSteel

Paige Benedict Canyon jeans with Las Palmas pockets in leather. I had these in Hidden Hills a lifetime and three sizes ago and the old Paige denim fits so much better. Never ever giving up my love for these! I can't wear jeans now because I bruised my left wrist bones and I'm having a ball swooping around the house in maxis but I look forward to the day!


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> We went to the nursery today, it was so nice to get out. Walked right in and everyone was being pretty good about keeping their distance. By the time we left the line up was way out the door, good timing!
> Tomorrow is planting day...
> View attachment 4733833


Dh and I have never been to so many plant nurseries.


----------



## Lilybarb

A new every day watch at a fantastic sale price. The face still has the plastic on it, but it's mother of pearl which looks really pretty in hand.


----------



## siworae

Ordered Fenty lipglosses (had a 30% off coupon code) and they finally shipped!


----------



## loves

A vacuum cleaner


----------



## maggiesze1

This Laduree charm...they just got it back in stock today and are also having a 15% off coupon for Memorial Day weekend! Yay!


----------



## ColdSteel

Prada dress with Robert McGinnnis illustration. Kept getting marked down and marked down and I knew I had to act.

I can't wait! What a special piece! I think the fit will be fine since it's not super body hugging but if I need to alter it I shouldn't have any issues since the zipper is in the back! 

Oh I' m so excited! Loved this collection so, so much!


----------



## GhstDreamer

A new router - it was necessary. I was able to step into the store to pick it up too and there were only a few people.


----------



## luckylove

Getting a bit tired of my own cooking, so purchased some yummy lunch for curbside pick up! It's amazing how something so small can just brighten the day.


----------



## LemonDrop

airline tickets.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Crossbody bag . I've always wanted an adjustable, yellow industrial strap


----------



## karylicious

Ordered pre Covid ant got her this week


----------



## Lake Effect

I will be seeking out blueberries today! The season is making its way up the East Coast and will soon be in NJ! This is boosting my mood tremendously.


----------



## Taiwo92

LV Neverfull. Bought it for work but have been wfh for the past 2 months haha


----------



## muchstuff

Broke down a bought a Deadly Ponies Octo in black.


----------



## Straight-Laced

Gardening gloves and secateurs.  Lots of work to do!


----------



## Straight-Laced

Pollie-Jean said:


> Crossbody bag . I've always wanted an adjustable, yellow industrial strap


I've been considering this same bag!  
LOVE the strap.  As well using it as a regular day bag I thought it might be great for travelling too.


----------



## Kevinaxx




----------



## Pollie-Jean

Straight-Laced said:


> I've been considering this same bag!
> LOVE the strap.  As well using it as a regular day bag I thought it might be great for travelling too.


Yes , absolutely fuss free ! Lightweight and resilient


----------



## shesnochill

This new to me preloved Balenciaga City! Arrived to me today.


----------



## coral8789

I bought this more for the bottle


----------



## adorabol

Bought Kelly from H e-store


----------



## Sunshine mama

Lilybarb said:


> Just a little fun piece, multicolored cubic zirconia.


That is really fun!


----------



## Sunshine mama

k*d said:


> Two dresses that are the polar opposite of the PJs I’ve been wearing 24/7:
> 
> View attachment 4730619
> View attachment 4730620
> 
> 
> Also two pounds of smoked pancetta, a 6-pack of tissues, and an ungodly amount of cheese. In spite of the food, I’ve actually lost weight during this pandemic.


Oh I love the  strawberry  dress !!!! I LOVE  everything strawberry!


----------



## Sunshine mama

loves said:


> Gucci eyeglass chain and elastic waist shorts because covid made me fat



You made me laugh.  
That chain is really cute though!


----------



## FashionForwardChick

I purchased this Balmain denim shirt along with a Balmain polka dot T 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Can't wait for them to arrive :o)


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> New dining room set. No upholstery for my kittens to destroy...


Congrats! This set is really cool!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

maggiesze1 said:


> This super cute strawberry card holder from Kate Spade's Surprise sale


So darn cute!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Pollie-Jean said:


> Crossbody bag . I've always wanted an adjustable, yellow industrial strap


Nice! But I thought you already had this. Maybe I'm thinking of another strap that you own. 
BTW, you have a cool collection of straps!


----------



## AndriasSch

Recently found this YESNO brand on amazon, and I'm crazy in love with the colors, super comfy



And found an aroma diffuser with a nice design and actual frosted glass (link here)


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Congrats! This set is really cool!!!



Thank you!


----------



## LemonDrop

.


----------



## Souzie

I bought 3 of these laundry bags..


A laundry faucet..


A real book after years of owning an e-reader..


And a pair of foo dogs for our front entrance...which we already had but my DH accidentally broke one. I was so sad I couldn't find the same ones again so these will be the replacement. I think we will cement them to the steps so they can't be knocked over..


----------



## shesnochill

FashionForwardChick said:


> I purchased this Balmain denim shirt along with a Balmain polka dot T
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4739558
> View attachment 4739559
> 
> Can't wait for them to arrive :o)



I like that denim shirt!


----------



## Lubina

Stumbled across their website that appears to be clearing out their pj stock. Fabric is a bit thin but that is fine for summer.


----------



## dooneybaby

xsouzie said:


> I bought 3 of these laundry bags..
> View attachment 4739891
> 
> A laundry faucet..
> View attachment 4739892
> 
> A real book after years of owning an e-reader..
> View attachment 4739898
> 
> And a pair of foo dogs for our front entrance...which we already had but my DH accidentally broke one. I was so sad I couldn't find the same ones again so these will be the replacement. I think we will cement them to the steps so they can't be knocked over..
> View attachment 4739901
> 
> View attachment 4739902


I have to order that book. It's on my list.


----------



## JenJBS

My first ever red bag...  Alexander Wang. Now off to Ban Island.


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> My first ever red bag...  Alexander Wang. Now off to Ban Island.


Oh how cute! And the red!!!
Does it fit your phone?


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh how cute! And the red!!!
> Does it fit your phone?



Thank you!  Yes, it does. It's deep enough to hold more than it looks like from the 'front' view of just width and height.


----------



## LavenderIce

coral8789 said:


> View attachment 4739369
> 
> I bought this more for the bottle


Now that's a beautiful bottle!


----------



## muchstuff

Finally, a latte!


----------



## GhstDreamer

Ordered a paper shredder for my dad for Father's Day. The only thing he wants tight now.


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> Finally, a latte!
> View attachment 4741697


And that looks like a really good latte.


----------



## Nibb

Waited over a month for this stuff, grateful they could fill the order. I’m still at home baking bread, my freelance work assignments all cancelled for 2020.


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> And that looks like a really good latte.


Great local coffee shop/bakery.


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> Waited over a month for this stuff, grateful they could fill the order. I’m still at home baking bread, my freelance work assignments all cancelled for 2020.


I can remember when finding flour wasn't a cause for excitement. But I'm with you on that one!


----------



## canto bight

I feel like a big silly right now.  I ordered two lipsticks and setting powder during the Memorial Day sales.  I went into my office for the first time since the middle of March yesterday and wore a mask the entire commute and time I was at work, so I wore no makeup and then I remembered my purchase. 

I don't foresee not wearing a mask for quite some time at this point, so that was a colossal waste.  But the lipsticks sure look pretty sitting on my dresser.


----------



## ColdSteel

canto bight said:


> I feel like a big silly right now. I ordered two lipsticks and setting powder during the Memorial Day sales. I went into my office for the first time since the middle of March yesterday and wore a mask the entire commute and time I was at work, so I wore no makeup and then I remembered my purchase.
> 
> I don't foresee not wearing a mask for quite some time at this point, so that was a colossal waste. But the lipsticks sure look pretty sitting on my dresser.



I work from home and find a lot of joy in wearing them when I remember to put some on. I love trying different formulas and colors out  

I bought a gorgeous lingerie set (Kane) from Thistle & Spire, so it's not like anyone but me is going to see them any time soon! I also picked up some beautiful Freebird boots and a Tetris x Ipsy palette and related zip bag via poshmark.


----------



## jayohwhy

canto bight said:


> I feel like a big silly right now.  I ordered two lipsticks and setting powder during the Memorial Day sales.  I went into my office for the first time since the middle of March yesterday and wore a mask the entire commute and time I was at work, so I wore no makeup and then I remembered my purchase.
> 
> I don't foresee not wearing a mask for quite some time at this point, so that was a colossal waste.  But the lipsticks sure look pretty sitting on my dresser.



Hey I'm right there with you! I felt the yen to buy lip products yesterday too! (partially motivated by a sephora giftcard and sale). I also upgraded my skin care products-- it's silly but using good skin care helps me relax.

Last things I bought--
- a new lip pencil and balm
- moisturizer
- maternity dresses because at 5 months I can't deny the need for maternity clothes anymore
- lashes that I wear daily to make my eyes pop during web meetings.


----------



## lvuittonaddict

I dont usually enjoy online shopping, but with no other choice, this has happened:
some eyeliner- liquid and pencil. 4 liquid lips and philosophy bubble bath from Ulta
porsche design sunglasses
bf's bday present- new gaming chair from SecretLab
dior saddle but there was an issue w my card. fraud, so I'm reordering it as soon as my new card comes.


----------



## canto bight

ColdSteel said:


> I work from home and find a lot of joy in wearing them when I remember to put some on. I love trying different formulas and colors out
> 
> I bought a gorgeous lingerie set (Kane) from Thistle & Spire, so it's not like anyone but me is going to see them any time soon! I also picked up some beautiful Freebird boots and a Tetris x Ipsy palette and related zip bag via poshmark.





jayohwhy said:


> Hey I'm right there with you! I felt the yen to buy lip products yesterday too! (partially motivated by a sephora giftcard and sale). I also upgraded my skin care products-- it's silly but using good skin care helps me relax.
> 
> Last things I bought--
> - a new lip pencil and balm
> - moisturizer
> - maternity dresses because at 5 months I can't deny the need for maternity clothes anymore
> - lashes that I wear daily to make my eyes pop during web meetings.



I am enjoying swiping on my new lipsticks, but resisting the urge to buy anything else!  I'm glad I am not the only one!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

wind chimes to make our balcony more comfortable


----------



## Souzie

A set of Le Creuset pasta bowls..


Dior messenger for my DH's upcoming birthday..


And more masks for me. I got the lemon pattern..


And this cherry pattern..


----------



## inverved

Today, I bought a few things to bring with me on my trip to the mountains in less than 2 weeks. I'll only take one book with me though.

*Lush Floating Island Bath Oil (x 3, for every night that I stay there)*


*Haigh's Milk Chocolate Pastilles*


*Haigh's Milk Chocolate Mini Eggs*



*Mindset - Dr Carol S. Dweck*


*The Power of Habit - Charles Duhigg*


----------



## Sunshine mama

Pollie-Jean said:


> wind chimes to make our balcony more comfortable


So cute!


----------



## Sunshine mama

xsouzie said:


> A set of Le Creuset pasta bowls..
> View attachment 4743479
> 
> Dior messenger for my DH's upcoming birthday..
> View attachment 4743474
> 
> And more masks for me. I got the lemon pattern..
> View attachment 4743475
> 
> And this cherry pattern..
> View attachment 4743476


OMG I LOVE THE CHERRIES!!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

2 of these cabinet knobs from Lowe's, and I color blocked my kettles so they would go together on my counter.


----------



## Kevinaxx

^ I have one in black, same size but wish I got a xxs since it dips low, but they didn’t have it and it’s too good of a price for silk for me to pass up.


----------



## GhstDreamer

Hedge trimmers for bf's dad for Father's Day. 

I need to get something fun for myself instead.


----------



## Sunshine mama

GhstDreamer said:


> Hedge trimmers for bf's dad for Father's Day.
> 
> I need to get something fun for myself instead.


What brand did you get? 
I really love the Ego brand,  cuz it doesn't require any gas, oil, priming, and pulling, plus it's super powerful and NO fumes!


----------



## LemonDrop

a bamboo soap dish for my new fancy soaps.


----------



## Sunshine mama

LemonDrop said:


> a bamboo soap dish for my new fancy soaps.


Oh if I could see them.


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> 2 of these cabinet knobs from Lowe's, and I color blocked my kettles so they would go together on my counter.



Very cute! Looks great!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Very cute! Looks great!


Thank you!


----------



## GhstDreamer

Sunshine mama said:


> What brand did you get?
> I really love the Ego brand,  cuz it doesn't require any gas, oil, priming, and pulling, plus it's super powerful and NO fumes!


Dewalt. No idea what brand is good except for what they tell me. lol I don't need to use hedge trimmers at my house (just fencing) thank goodness!


----------



## LemonDrop

Anyone else instantly start googling everyone else's purchases contemplating whether they need it in their life?


----------



## muchstuff

LemonDrop said:


> Anyone else instantly start googling everyone else's purchases determining of they need it in their life?


Often .


----------



## arnott

Buy one get one 30% off at Hot Topic!   Plus,  I used my $5.00 Birthday Reward!  Yes, I'm an Adult Toy Collector,  don't judge!


----------



## arnott

xsouzie said:


> A set of Le Creuset pasta bowls..
> View attachment 4743479
> 
> Dior messenger for my DH's upcoming birthday..
> View attachment 4743474
> 
> And more masks for me. I got the lemon pattern..
> View attachment 4743475
> 
> And this cherry pattern..
> View attachment 4743476



OMG, that Avocado one!      Where do you get them?


----------



## arnott

maggiesze1 said:


> This Laduree charm...they just got it back in stock today and are also having a 15% off coupon for Memorial Day weekend! Yay!



Love this!     Can you please tell me the dimensions?


----------



## Souzie

arnott said:


> OMG, that Avocado one!      Where do you get them?


They were from this seller. Usually, masks on Etsy go for $15+ so these are a really great price with free shipping...

https://www.etsy.com/ca/listing/799...hable-adult-face?ref=shop_home_active_6&crt=1


----------



## Sunshine mama

xsouzie said:


> They were from this seller. Usually, masks on Etsy go for $15+ so these are a really great price with free shipping...
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/ca/listing/799...hable-adult-face?ref=shop_home_active_6&crt=1


How about the cherries?


----------



## Souzie

Sunshine mama said:


> How about the cherries?


From the same seller...

https://www.etsy.com/ca/listing/795...ersible-washable?ref=shop_home_active_3&crt=1


----------



## rutabaga

My last online purchase was this mask for my husband:





My last in-store purchase was a pathos plant for our bedroom.


----------



## maggiesze1

arnott said:


> Love this!     Can you please tell me the dimensions?


Thank you! It really is super cute! 

It measures approx 4" long including the clasp and the widest points of the bow are 2.5" wide.

Unfortunately, its sold out again on the site where I got mine from...Amara.com, but you can be notified when more comes in.


----------



## arnott

xsouzie said:


> They were from this seller. Usually, masks on Etsy go for $15+ so these are a really great price with free shipping...
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/ca/listing/799...hable-adult-face?ref=shop_home_active_6&crt=1



Thanks!  That's weird, it says the seller is from Canada but shipping to Canada is not free?


----------



## arnott

maggiesze1 said:


> Thank you! It really is super cute!
> 
> It measures approx 4" long including the clasp and the widest points of the bow are 2.5" wide.
> 
> Unfortunately, its sold out again on the site where I got mine from...Amara.com, but you can be notified when more comes in.



Thanks!  I found it here, but the measurements seem a lot bigger here?

https://www.ladureecanada.ca/product/keychain-marguerites/

Is the bow just ribbon?


----------



## maggiesze1

arnott said:


> Thanks!  I found it here, but the measurements seem a lot bigger here?
> 
> https://www.ladureecanada.ca/product/keychain-marguerites/
> 
> Is the bow just ribbon?



Hmm...that's strange..not sure why they make it seem longer there? But it definitely is only 4"...I measured mine. Unless there is a bigger version?

But, yes, the bow is ribbon.


----------



## Souzie

arnott said:


> Thanks!  That's weird, it says the seller is from Canada but shipping to Canada is not free?


You know what...you're right! I didn't even look at the total when I was paying. But it seems I was charged shipping for only one of the masks. Maybe we should ask her what the deal is regarding shipping costs. Screen shotted from my purchase page..


----------



## arnott

maggiesze1 said:


> Hmm...that's strange..not sure why they make it seem longer there? But it definitely is only 4"...I measured mine. Unless there is a bigger version?
> 
> But, yes, the bow is ribbon.



Yes, there seem to be different sizes, large and small, but the one I linked was the small one:

https://www.ladureecanada.ca/product-category/gift-sets-and-accessories/


----------



## arnott

xsouzie said:


> You know what...you're right! I didn't even look at the total when I was paying. But it seems I was charged shipping for only one of the masks. Maybe we should ask her what the deal is regarding shipping costs. Screen shotted from my purchase page..
> View attachment 4745511



Oh, she just combined shipping, lots of sellers do that.   So shipping is not free.

So,  how do the masks fit?


----------



## Sunshine mama

xsouzie said:


> From the same seller...
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/ca/listing/795...ersible-washable?ref=shop_home_active_3&crt=1


Thank you!


----------



## Souzie

arnott said:


> Oh, she just combined shipping, lots of sellers do that.   So shipping is not free.
> 
> So,  how do the masks fit?


I haven't received them yet...I'll let you know


Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you!


No worries...always glad to help!


----------



## arnott

xsouzie said:


> I haven't received them yet...I'll let you know



Okay,  I'll wait for your review before ordering!   

Ooh!   I am liking this Flamingo one!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

arnott said:


> Buy one get one 30% off at Hot Topic!   Plus,  I used my $5.00 Birthday Reward!  Yes, I'm an Adult Toy Collector,  don't judge!


No judgement here- I just ordered a Disney Boo plush from Monsters Inc


----------



## arnott

AntiqueShopper said:


> No judgement here- I just ordered a Disney Boo plush from Monsters Inc



Don't forget to post pictures when you receive it!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

arnott said:


> Don't forget to post pictures when you receive it!


  I will! 

I did get something in the mail on Saturday!  He is in garage quarantine for a week 

My kids saw him from a distance and are already planning their attack


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## arnott

AntiqueShopper said:


> I will!
> 
> I did get something in the mail on Saturday!  He is in garage quarantine for a week
> 
> My kids saw him from a distance and are already planning their attack



Is he from The Disney Store?


----------



## rutabaga

Some days I'm good, others I'm naughty


----------



## AntiqueShopper

arnott said:


> Is he from The Disney Store?


Yes he is- he is $25 plus shipping (today is free shipping day though)- he is preorder but came 1.5 months early


----------



## arnott

Kevinaxx said:


> View attachment 4738759
> View attachment 4738758



Where did you get that Cherry Blossom?


----------



## arnott

maggiesze1 said:


> Hmm...that's strange..not sure why they make it seem longer there? But it definitely is only 4"...I measured mine. Unless there is a bigger version?
> 
> But, yes, the bow is ribbon.



I just went on amara and it says, "Your basket contains Little Luxuries. These are items that can only be purchased when spending $70 or more (excluding Shipping) in a single order."

Did you get the same?


----------



## maggiesze1

arnott said:


> I just went on amara and it says, "Your basket contains Little Luxuries. These are items that can only be purchased when spending $70 or more (excluding Shipping) in a single order."
> 
> Did you get the same?


That's so weird...no, I didn't get that message... I just tried to add one to my cart and I was able to proceed.


----------



## arnott

xsouzie said:


> I haven't received them yet...I'll let you know



Okay, one of the masks in my cart sold out so I decided to purchase the Avocado mask before waiting for your review!   And once I did, it showed as sold out!   So I wonder if she only makes one of each kind?  

Anyways, here is my latest purchase,  everybody!     I have a thing for Avocado items!    And I'm happy to support a local seller from my  Province!


----------



## lvuittonaddict

Ordered this today from Dior Hawaii. ☺️


----------



## arnott

lvuittonaddict said:


> Ordered this today from Dior Hawaii. ☺️



Nice Saddle Bag!


----------



## Souzie

arnott said:


> Okay, one of the masks in my cart sold out so I decided to purchase the Avocado mask before waiting for your review!   And once I did, it showed at sold out!   So I wonder if she only makes one of each kind?
> 
> Anyways, here is my latest purchase,  everybody!     I have a thing for Avocado items!    And I'm happy to support a local seller from my  Province!


I think she makes them until she runs out of the fabric...the pink cherries is still available. The avocado is cute too...post in the mask fashion thread when you get it!!


----------



## arnott

xsouzie said:


> *I think she makes them until she runs out of the fabric*...the pink cherries is still available. The avocado is cute too...post in the mask fashion thread when you get it!!



Glad I ordered it when I did then!       I didn't know she only had one left because when I had the Avocado Mask in my cart it showed as 4 left.   But I see now that it meant 4 left for all styles  (one  of each style left).


----------



## maggiesze1

arnott said:


> I just went on amara and it says, "Your basket contains Little Luxuries. These are items that can only be purchased when spending $70 or more (excluding Shipping) in a single order."
> 
> Did you get the same?



Did you contact customer service for the issue? I wonder why you are getting that message ..since on the product page, it doesn't say anywhere there is a minimum to purchase it...


----------



## LemonDrop

I’m so excited !!! And this is the first SLG/bag I have been excited about since the pandemic.

I got it in black. I was first attracted to it in pink but after some thought decided I might tire of pink and black looks like a classic piece I can carry for years. Do you think I made the right choice. I love them both just for different reasons.


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


> Broke down a bought a Deadly Ponies Octo in black.


Have you received it yet?  I am curious if  you like it?


----------



## Danzie89

Kevinaxx said:


> View attachment 4744293
> 
> ^ I have one in black, same size but wish I got a xxs since it dips low, but they didn’t have it and it’s too good of a price for silk for me to pass up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4744294
> View attachment 4744295



I purchased two of the same chairs for my kitchen table— I LOVE them. Such a fun, whimsical yet sophisticated design.


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> Have you received it yet?  I am curious if  you like it?


It’s hung up at customs I’m assuming, left NZ five days ago and still hasn’t been received by Canada Post. Normal these days, I’ve learned patience!


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


> It’s hung up at customs I’m assuming, left NZ five days ago and still hasn’t been received by Canada Post. Normal these days, I’ve learned patience!


And most unusual for Deadly Ponies. It has never taken more than 3-4 days from ordering to receipt for me.  But with C19 who knows what the situation is.


----------



## Sunshine mama

A bright red Circle crossbody bag from Mansur Gavriel. I've been itching to get a bright colored bag, and a circle bag, and when this color/style went on sale, I knew it was for me. I'm just hoping I'll love in IRL, as I have never seen it before.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Danzie89 said:


> I purchased two of the same chairs for my kitchen table— I LOVE them. Such a fun, whimsical yet sophisticated design.


Sounds really pretty. Are they comfortable?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Pollie-Jean said:


> Crossbody bag . I've always wanted an adjustable, yellow industrial strap


Did the strap come with this bag? I love this strap.


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> And most unusual for Deadly Ponies. It has never taken more than 3-4 days from ordering to receipt for me.  But with C19 who knows what the situation is.


Customs is taking at least a week to clear right now. I actually purchased the bag through a company in NZ not through DP as they were sold out, the SA kindly found me a black Octo at a store that carries their bags and they were prompt with shipping. It’s just what it is these days.


----------



## sdkitty

two ralph lauren cotton nightgowns.  not very exciting but comfy for the hot weather


----------



## LemonDrop

I had never heard of Deadly Ponies. What gorgeous gorgeous bags!!!


----------



## muchstuff

LemonDrop said:


> I had never heard of Deadly Ponies. What gorgeous gorgeous bags!!!


Have you heard of Stephanie Cesaire? You might want to check it out,  the guys and gals on TPF get me into all sorts of trouble that way .


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


> Have you heard of Stephanie Cesaire? You might want to check it out,  the guys and gals on TPF get me into all sorts of trouble that way .


Muchstuff, shame on you.  Now you are in the "misery loves company" group.  LOL


----------



## southernbelle43

LemonDrop said:


> I had never heard of Deadly Ponies. What gorgeous gorgeous bags!!!


You should "feel" them!


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> Muchstuff, shame on you.  Now you are in the "misery loves company" group.  LOL


 A guy in Abbotsford (not very far from where I live) just won 24 million on the lotto. When is it my turn?


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> You should "feel" them!


Hurry up customs!


----------



## Sunshine mama

sdkitty said:


> two ralph lauren cotton nightgowns.  not very exciting but comfy for the hot weather


Looks really cute and cool.


----------



## sdkitty

Sunshine mama said:


> Looks really cute and cool.


thanks
I had three of these from last year but was getting tired of them....they don't wear out and they are cool


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


> A guy in Abbotsford (not very far from where I live) just won 24 million on the lotto. When is it my turn?


No way.  I heard a comedian say, "The only happiness having money brings is you don't have to worry about money."  WELL DUH


----------



## sdkitty

southernbelle43 said:


> No way.  I heard a comedian say, "The only happiness having money brings is you don't have to worry about money."  WELL DUH


while the lack of money is a big problem it's true that money doesn't buy happiness.  my elderly Italian aunt who had lots of money used to always say you gotta your health you got everything


----------



## southernbelle43

sdkitty said:


> while the lack of money is a big problem it's true that money doesn't buy happiness.  my elderly Italian aunt who had lots of money used to always say you gotta your health you got everything


That is true, but having a realative who has so many medical bills that he is contemplating filing bankruptcy....it surely would be nice to have money to pay for it.


----------



## LemonDrop

Money absolutely doesn't buy happiness. But it buys time. And time brings me happiness. Being home with my dog makes me so so so so happy.


----------



## inverved

This forum is evil and amazing at the same time. 

I've been looking for a replacement travel bag for the longest time. Something discreet, good quality, a little bit luxurious and not too expensive. A difficult task, I know.

I've had my current travel bag for 7 years and think it's time to move it on, as I have outgrown it. I will most likely pass it on to my Mum, along with another bag I thought would be a good equivalent, but changed my mind after seeing this bag. So basically 2 bags out, 1 bag in.

Well after reading the Oroton thread (which amazed me that it exists, because I never expected an Aussie brand to feature in this forum), I found my perfect bag, at a steal! I paid $103.20AUD plus $9.95AUD shipping.


----------



## HauteMama

Studies indicate that for those who have trouble providing for their basic needs, money DOES buy happiness. That may seem foreign to many of the posters here, but when a person is food and housing insecure, that is a huge detriment to happiness. The same studies also indicate that once basic needs are met, money does not go a long way toward increasing happiness. In other words, once a person is not worried about surviving, money and material wealth means very little.

While I absolutely believe the research, I sometimes doubt it when obsessing over a particular bag or piece of jewelry begins...


----------



## GhstDreamer

Just bought Final Fantasy VII Remake. I had so much fun playing the original many years ago, that I had to pick this one up.


----------



## inverved

HauteMama said:


> Studies indicate that for those who have trouble providing for their basic needs, money DOES buy happiness. That may seem foreign to many of the posters here, but when a person is food and housing insecure, that is a huge detriment to happiness. The same studies also indicate that once basic needs are met, money does not go a long way toward increasing happiness. In other words, once a person is not worried about surviving, money and material wealth means very little.
> 
> While I absolutely believe the research, I sometimes doubt it when obsessing over a particular bag or piece of jewelry begins...



Your post reminded me of this video I watched on YouTube recently, that once you reach a certain salary, in which bills are being paid and basic necessities are obtained, anything beyond that will not make you happier.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Sunshine mama said:


> Did the strap come with this bag? I love this strap.


Yes


----------



## Sunshine mama

The Mansur Gavriel Circle crossbody arrived! I think it's beautiful.  I staged it with something red and yummy.


----------



## MaseratiMomma

Sunshine mama said:


> The Mansur Gavriel Circle crossbody arrived! I think it's beautiful.  I staged it with something red and yummy.


----------



## Souzie

Sunshine mama said:


> The Mansur Gavriel Circle crossbody arrived! I think it's beautiful.  I staged it with something red and yummy.


Oh this looks perfect!!


----------



## Souzie

I purchased this range hood...


And another mask. Out of all the Etsy sellers I've purchased from, this is by far the best..in terms of comfort and fit...


----------



## MaseratiMomma

Father’s day present, an ‘86 Fiero GT.
(Like the one Ferris Bueller’s sister drives.)


Our son is just as excited about it, they are taking it apart piece by piece to restore it beautifully.


It’s a five speed so now the boy will learn to drive a stick.


----------



## Souzie

MaseratiMomma said:


> Father’s day present, an ‘86 Fiero GT.
> (Like the one Ferris Bueller’s sister drives.)
> View attachment 4751034
> 
> Our son is just as excited about it, they are taking it apart piece by piece to restore it beautifully.
> View attachment 4751035
> 
> It’s a five speed so now the boy will learn to drive a stick.


Amazing...I love that movie!!!


----------



## MaseratiMomma

xsouzie said:


> Amazing...I love that movie!!!


Thank You! I can quote that movie


----------



## Sunshine mama

MaseratiMomma said:


> Father’s day present, an ‘86 Fiero GT.
> (Like the one Ferris Bueller’s sister drives.)
> View attachment 4751034
> 
> Our son is just as excited about it, they are taking it apart piece by piece to restore it beautifully.
> View attachment 4751035
> 
> It’s a five speed so now the boy will learn to drive a stick.


Sweet! I can't wait to see the finished product! Will he keep the yellow as the final color?


----------



## Sunshine mama

xsouzie said:


> I purchased this range hood...
> View attachment 4750979
> 
> And another mask. Out of all the Etsy sellers I've purchased from, this is by far the best..in terms of comfort and fit...
> View attachment 4750992


The hood is really pretty, and that mask looks like it would fit well just based on the pleats alone.


----------



## Sunshine mama

xsouzie said:


> Oh this looks perfect!!


Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MaseratiMomma said:


>


----------



## MaseratiMomma

Sunshine mama said:


> Sweet! I can't wait to see the finished product! Will he keep the yellow as the final color?


Yes, they both love the yellow, but they plan to change the bottom trim from silver to black.


----------



## haute okole

If it does not have to be a purse, the last thing I purchased was an online class at UCLA called Fundamentals in Investing and the textbook.  I set up a practice brokerage account and made $8.30 trading futures.


----------



## arnott

xsouzie said:


> I purchased this range hood...
> View attachment 4750979
> 
> And another mask. Out of all the Etsy sellers I've purchased from, this is by far the best..in terms of comfort and fit...
> View attachment 4750992



Who is the Etsy seller?   Have you received your Lemons Mask yet?


----------



## Souzie

arnott said:


> Who is the Etsy seller?   Have you received your Lemons Mask yet?


The seller is OnWeGo...
https://www.etsy.com/ca/shop/OnWeGo?ref=simple-shop-header-name&listing_id=801925912

I haven't gotten the lemons mask yet. I'm in Ontario and it's coming from BC so hopefully it'll be some time next week.


----------



## youngster

I bought a new 9" springform pan to make cheesecake.  I searched my entire kitchen today and could not find my old springform pan. I must have loaned it to someone (?), no clue what happened to it.  So, a new USA springform pan is making its way to me.  Alas, no cheesecake for desert tonight.


----------



## bongrande

Last week I bought:
-2 pairs of combat calf hair boots; 1 in camo & 1 leopard prints
-2 puff sleeve denim dresses
-7 GANNI dresses
-1 GANNI jumpsuit 
-1 GANNI puff sleeve blouse
-1 GANNI skirt
-1 pair 14k gold hoops
-1 pair of jeweled flats by Eleanor Anukam Footwear (anyone familiar? GORGEOUS quality, leather sole footwear!)
-1 pair of prescription glasses by Warby Parker (thank goodness they still had my old script on file and filled it!  My mother has Alzheimer’s and misplaced my glasses ). I do not care for their quality, but, so thankful to them, during this time, as I do not want the intimacy of an optometry appt. 
THINKING about 1 more GANNI dress. ‍♀️ May purchase this evening.  
I should have attached photos!


----------



## ksuromax

just received a parcel with lip balms (the masks really dry up the skin on the lips!) hand creams and body butter, frequent washing and sanitising make my hands dry and even peel if i forget to put the cream on! now i've stocked up and will be pampering my skin! all natural ingredients, fantastic smell and good moisturising effect!


----------



## Souzie

Sunshine mama said:


> The hood is really pretty, and that mask looks like it would fit well just based on the pleats alone.


Isn't it? I've been wanting this range hood for so long but it was always sold out. Finally got my hands on one and on sale too!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

ksuromax said:


> just received a parcel with lip balms (the masks really dry up the skin on the lips!) hand creams and body butter, frequent washing and sanitising make my hands dry and even peel if i forget to put the cream on! now i've stocked up and will be pampering my skin! all natural ingredients, fantastic smell and good moisturising effect!


Wow everything just looks so invitingly pleasant. I love natural products.


----------



## luckylove

clarins self tanning milk. so happy to have finally found this!


----------



## Sunshine mama

luckylove said:


> clarins self tanning milk. so happy to have finally found this!


Do you like it? Does the tan last?


----------



## JenJBS

The money I save by not getting my hair colored this month paid for this lovely cape scarf by Ted Baker. (I'm letting my natural hair color grow out - no more dye jobs at the Salon.) I think it will be great to have this at my desk for when they blast the AC this summer.


----------



## MaseratiMomma

JenJBS said:


> The money I save by not getting my hair colored this month paid for this lovely cape scarf by Ted Baker. (I'm letting my natural hair color grow out - no more dye jobs at the Salon.) I think it will be great to have this at my desk for when they blast the AC this summer.


Very nice! I’m lovin’ the color


----------



## JenJBS

MaseratiMomma said:


> Very nice! I’m lovin’ the color



Thank you!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

small Pandora in Storm


----------



## JenJBS

My Behno Ina bag in black nappa arrived! I'm also attaching a pic of it with my mini-Ina to show the size difference.


----------



## LemonDrop

muchstuff said:


> It’s hung up at customs I’m assuming, left NZ five days ago and still hasn’t been received by Canada Post. Normal these days, I’ve learned patience!





southernbelle43 said:


> And most unusual for Deadly Ponies. It has never taken more than 3-4 days from ordering to receipt for me.  But with C19 who knows what the situation is.



I am thinking of replacing an LV speedy 25 with a Mr Cinch Mini Meander. I never fill up the Speedy so size isn‘t a concern. But weight is. I need a fairly light weight bag. Have either of you used or held this bag? I’m wondering if with the chain and leather if it’s extremely heavy for a crossbody. The website does not put the weight and the chat CSR didn’t have a scale to weigh it. She described it as very light overall. Can you ladies advise?


----------



## muchstuff

LemonDrop said:


> I am thinking of replacing an LV speedy 25 with a Mr Cinch Mini Meander. I never fill up the Speedy so size isn‘t a concern. But weight is. I need a fairly light weight bag. Have either of you used or held this bag? I’m wondering if with the chain and leather if it’s extremely heavy for a crossbody. The website does not put the weight and the chat CSR didn’t have a scale to weigh it. She described it as very light overall. Can you ladies advise?


Sorry, I can’t as this will be my first DP bag.


----------



## LemonDrop

muchstuff said:


> Sorry, I can’t as this will be my first DP bag.



which one did you get?


----------



## muchstuff

LemonDrop said:


> which one did you get?


Octo but it’s not here yet...


----------



## islander2k6

I bought a new refrigerator, microwave, oven, and stove. Repainting our home and fence. Two pairs of golden goose sneakers. Eating out more than normal.


----------



## raysosher

Recently I have purchased an Addidas bag and it was on discount. That was my last purchase in this pandemic.


----------



## luckylove

Sunshine mama said:


> Do you like it? Does the tan last?



So sorry, I am just seeing your post! Yes, I do like it. The tan lasts and the lotion goes on easily. I always put a layer of regular moisturizer on first to minimize any potential for streaks. La mer makes a great buildable tanning lotion that is very subtle, so nearly mistake proof; but they have been sold out for several weeks on the La mer product. I also like Jergen's buildable self tanner, but my CVS never seems to have it anymore. Clarins tends to be one application and done, while the others require a couple of applications to get to the desired result.


----------



## *Jenn*

father's day gifts

- personalized ammo can for hubby
- book for my dad (his fav series, his current copies are falling apart)
- new grill tools set for my step dad (my mom is getting him a new grill)


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> My Behno Ina bag in black nappa arrived! I'm also attaching a pic of it with my mini-Ina to show the size difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4753342
> View attachment 4753343


Oh my! They're both so cute, but that mini bag is sooooo cute!


----------



## Sunshine mama

luckylove said:


> So sorry, I am just seeing your post! Yes, I do like it. The tan lasts and the lotion goes on easily. I always put a layer of regular moisturizer on first to minimize any potential for streaks. La mer makes a great buildable tanning lotion that is very subtle, so nearly mistake proof; but they have been sold out for several weeks on the La mer product. I also like Jergen's buildable self tanner, but my CVS never seems to have it anymore. Clarins tends to be one application and done, while the others require a couple of applications to get to the desired result.


Thank you!


----------



## luckylove

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you!


 You are most welcome!


----------



## Luv2Shop1

An office chair--unfortunately it's going back! Quality control really isn't what it used to be!


----------



## rutabaga

This rounded AERIN cachepot/vase from Williams Sonoma:


----------



## southernbelle43

LemonDrop said:


> I am thinking of replacing an LV speedy 25 with a Mr Cinch Mini Meander. I never fill up the Speedy so size isn‘t a concern. But weight is. I need a fairly light weight bag. Have either of you used or held this bag? I’m wondering if with the chain and leather if it’s extremely heavy for a crossbody. The website does not put the weight and the chat CSR didn’t have a scale to weigh it. She described it as very light overall. Can you ladies advise?


I have no expereince with this bag, but there is lady at Deadly Ponies who will be glad to weigh it for you. I have contacted her several times through their web site to get her to take photos of the insides of the bags and she promptly replies.  I have had 5 DP bags and none of them was the least bit heavy.


----------



## bellarusa

A jade bracelet.  I also have a jade pendant already - it works like a worry stone for me I think.


----------



## sdkitty

sdkitty said:


> two ralph lauren cotton nightgowns.  not very exciting but comfy for the hot weather


here's the other one I got


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh my! They're both so cute, but that mini bag is sooooo cute!



Thank you, Sunshine!


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> The money I save by not getting my hair colored this month paid for this lovely cape scarf by Ted Baker. (I'm letting my natural hair color grow out - no more dye jobs at the Salon.) I think it will be great to have this at my desk for when they blast the AC this summer.


Looks lovely, Jen! I love shawls/scarves.


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> Looks lovely, Jen! I love shawls/scarves.



Thank you!


----------



## KittyKat65

Hermes booties and a stupidly expensive vinyl 45 that I have wanted for 25 years (I have collected vinyl records since 1978)


----------



## Pollie-Jean

2 tees on sale


----------



## muchstuff

KittyKat65 said:


> Hermes booties and a stupidly expensive vinyl 45 that I have wanted for 25 years (I have collected vinyl records since 1978)


Which 45?


----------



## KittyKat65

muchstuff said:


> Which 45?











						The Belles - Come Back
					

Band: The Belles  (Miami Beach, Florida)Record: Melvin / Come Back  (7")Label: Tiara (RR 100)Date: May 1966Written by: Deborah Teaver Moore Created with http...




					www.youtube.com
				



A single by The Belles - a mid-'60s teen girl group from Florida.  I have collected '60s garage punk records since I was a teen and this was a long-time want.


----------



## muchstuff

KittyKat65 said:


> The Belles - Come Back
> 
> 
> Band: The Belles  (Miami Beach, Florida)Record: Melvin / Come Back  (7")Label: Tiara (RR 100)Date: May 1966Written by: Deborah Teaver Moore Created with http...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.youtube.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A single by The Belles - a mid-'60s teen girl group from Florida.  I have collected '60s garage punk records since I was a teen and this was a long-time want.


I listened to it and now have had a morning-long ear worm   .


----------



## KittyKat65

muchstuff said:


> I listened to it and now have had a morning-long ear worm   .


hahaha, I love that!  Hey, as far as ear worms go, this is a good one


----------



## muchstuff

KittyKat65 said:


> hahaha, I love that!  Hey, as far as ear worms go, this is a good one


Love the fact that the A side was a female version (Melvin) of Gloria by Them. As a tween/teen in the sixties most of my allowance went on 45s.


----------



## KittyKat65

muchstuff said:


> Love the fact that the A side was a female version (Melvin) of Gloria by Them. As a tween/teen in the sixties most of my allowance went on 45s.


You "get" it.  Yes, I love their adaptation of the Them classic, but that B-side is what gets me.  So fun for a group of 14 year old girls.  This was a regional hit at the time, but still only about 500 copies were pressed.  I was a teen in the '70s/'80s and literally all of my allowance went to the record store.  I would collect 2 weeks of allowance and then catch the bus into town and buy 2 albums or 4 singles.  You had to work for your music back then, which made it so much better.


----------



## muchstuff

KittyKat65 said:


> You "get" it.  Yes, I love their adaptation of the Them classic, but that B-side is what gets me.  So fun for a group of 14 year old girls.  This was a regional hit at the time, but still only about 500 copies were pressed.  I was a teen in the '70s/'80s and literally all of my allowance went to the record store.  I would collect 2 weeks of allowance and then catch the bus into town and buy 2 albums or 4 singles.  You had to work for your music back then, which made it so much better.


The stack of pennies held together and stacked on the arm of the record player to stop it from skipping (very low tech   ). I checked out photos of The Belles, they looked like they could have been out of my classroom at school. Lots of attitude in the songs, must have been some great dances.


----------



## KittyKat65

muchstuff said:


> The stack of pennies held together and stacked on the arm of the record player to stop it from skipping (very low tech   ). I checked out photos of The Belles, they looked like they could have been out of my classroom at school. Lots of attitude in the songs, must have been some great dances.


haha, my dad gave me his old stereo system and I needed to crank the arm back and forth to get it to speed up.  The arm did indeed have coins stuck on top with tape.  Ironically, my current stereo system is a refurbished 1974 belt-drive Pioneer turntable.


----------



## muchstuff

KittyKat65 said:


> haha, my dad gave me his old stereo system and I needed to crank the arm back and forth to get it to speed up.  The arm did indeed have coins stuck on top with tape.  Ironically, my current stereo system is a refurbished 1974 belt-drive Pioneer turntable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4756622


Hmmm, I see a few similarities here...


----------



## MaseratiMomma

Aside from groceries this morning....
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
The tops on either side (already had the one in the middle) to match my
CÉLINE Micro Luggage
Satin Calf Grey with Turquoise, Brown interior


----------



## Four Tails

I got brie and pecorino romano at the local farmer's market. My last online purchase was an air fryer for my mom because we are so obsessed with ours.


----------



## muchstuff

New bedroom furniture from IKEA for MIL's new room in long term care. It took three attempts to get in to the store to buy the stuff, now I have to put it together (I am queen of IKEA assembly ). Moving a 94 year old during covid restrictions is no fun at all.


----------



## JenJBS

My Balenciaga bracelet arrived!        Loving the Lagon color!


----------



## arnott

I ordered this gorgeous Baltic Amber Keychain on May 2, and was wondering if it got lost.   It just arrived today!  Here it is attached to my Damier Graphite Cles!


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## McLoverly

I bought a new goose down sleeping bag for an upcoming camping trip. Excited to get out of town for a weekend!


----------



## maggiesze1

This Hello Kitty plush from ebay


----------



## JenJBS

These lovelies from the local flower shop, to brighten up my desk.


----------



## LemonDrop

@JenJBS so pretty they don’t even look real


----------



## JenJBS

LemonDrop said:


> @JenJBS so pretty they don’t even look real



Thank you!    They are called Pink Floyd roses. If I get married, I'm pretty sure my bouquet will just be Pink Floyd roses...


----------



## MaseratiMomma

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!    They are called Pink Floyd roses. If I get married, I'm pretty sure my bouquet will just be Pink Floyd roses...


That’s awesome


----------



## JenJBS

MaseratiMomma said:


> That’s awesome



Thank you!


----------



## rutabaga

This doormat for the front porch:


----------



## MaseratiMomma

These jars from the container store to use for salad toppings.


----------



## miniwatt

Another bottle of organic castor oil, which has been a game-changer for my dry hair, plus a pre-loved distressed leather Alexander McQueen de Manta clutch in near-new condition. Really wanted one of these when they came out eons ago but never went for it. I am really liking the distressed look of this one with edgier, all-black outfits, and it fits a lot, too.


----------



## Suntaurus

This Tiffany and co decanter. I’m looking for the Seagrams 1776 version as well to complete the set but it’s hard to find them without too much damage since they’re so old. Either way I’m in love


----------



## *Jenn*

michael kors medium selma in clementine, for a steal!


----------



## *Jenn*

miniwatt said:


> Another bottle of organic castor oil, which has been a game-changer for my dry hair, plus a pre-loved distressed leather Alexander McQueen de Manta clutch in near-new condition. Really wanted one of these when they came out eons ago but never went for it. I am really liking the distressed look of this one with edgier, all-black outfits, and it fits a lot, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4762162


 

ooooh! do the edges naturally fold down like that?


----------



## Sferics

This strap...(for my new to me monster).
I can't belive how the colour gleams - perhaps it's because of the velour. 
I'm not able to catch it in the picture.


----------



## GeorgiaGirl67

A medium blue Givenchy Nightingale Micro. It's on the way!


----------



## ColdSteel

Preloved Marc Jacobs Skinny jeans... I still have a thing for interesting looking pockets and they remind me of the font used in Fritz Lang's Metropolis title! I'm such a ding dong sometimes but they look so pleasing. 

I love my weird criteria when I shop. I liked the jeans over ten years ago for the same exact reason. In addition they've sat on my wishlist for a year so I can confidently go ahead with it!




Can't wait til they get here.


----------



## Kimbashop

A gaming desktop computer for my son, and this lovely BV Nodini for me.


----------



## shesnochill

Went to Costco yesterday. Got mouth wash, apples, eggs, Rao’s Marinara Sauce, Banza pasta and four jars of Kirkland’s Almond Butter

Oh! And 2 Rebecca Minkoff bags.. lol!


----------



## Luv2Shop1

rag & bone leather belts.   

Now, if I only had somewhere to go!


----------



## Kevinaxx

The flowers in acrylic is by a Japanese florist, https://azumamakoto.com/, I emailed them and they’re very helpful, honest and fast. Shipped overnight from japan and arrived in a day.

recently,

I told myself I wasn’t going to shop sales. I was good at avoiding ssense but netaporter got me.

brought the two items I’ve been wanting, the bra I actually purchased full price but UPS returned it stating they attempted to deliver (but didn’t) and so I just let it go. I also got a pair of shoes I’ve been eyeing but couldn’t swallow @ full price. Even on sale it’s me splurging but I thought I would treat myself bc of graduation.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Sferics said:


> This strap...(for my new to me monster).
> I can't belive how the colour gleams - perhaps it's because of the velour.
> I'm not able to catch it in the picture.
> 
> View attachment 4762477


Stunning


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Boo from Monsters Inc- I’ve been buying way too many plush (and ordered one more).


----------



## Souzie

A trellis from Lowe's. From Amazon, an IR repeater kit and plastic bag organizer. I don't know why I love this thing so much 


I haven't been carrying my bags since the quarantine...just need my ID and debit/credit cards these days so I got another card holder..


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sferics said:


> This strap...(for my new to me monster).
> I can't belive how the colour gleams - perhaps it's because of the velour.
> I'm not able to catch it in the picture.
> 
> View attachment 4762477


Love this!


----------



## Sunshine mama

xsouzie said:


> A trellis from Lowe's. From Amazon, an IR repeater kit and plastic bag organizer. I don't know why I love this thing so much
> View attachment 4764804
> 
> I haven't been carrying my bags since the quarantine...just need my ID and debit/credit cards these days so I got another card holder..
> View attachment 4764834


This is REALLY  pretty! These roses are my favorite flowers!


----------



## Sunshine mama

I bought some strawberries from Costco so that my DD could make this fraisier cake for her dad.


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> I bought some strawberries from Costco so that my DD could make this fraisier cake for her dad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4765145



It looks beautiful! And yummy! She's clearly a talented baker!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> It looks beautiful! And yummy! She's clearly a talented baker!


Thank you.  A little controlling though as she won't let me bake. But honestly, I don't mind that!


----------



## Luv2Shop1

A new 32" monitor, desk chair and speakers. I'm spiffing up my office.  

It's a slippery slope, though, cause now I have a new list of office things on Amazonx!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Luv2Shop1 said:


> A new 32" monitor, desk chair and speakers. I'm spiffing up my office.
> 
> It's a slippery slope, though, cause now I have a new list of office things on Amazon!


Amazon is a dangerous shopping jungle indeed!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Boyfriend watch


----------



## rutabaga

Nikes for all my indoor workouts


----------



## southernbelle43

Sunshine mama said:


> I bought some strawberries from Costco so that my DD could make this fraisier cake for her dad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4765145


That looks so delicious. What is a fraisier cake?


----------



## Suntaurus

annaversary said:


> Went to Costco yesterday. Got mouth wash, apples, eggs, Rao’s Marinara Sauce, Banza pasta and four jars of Kirkland’s Almond Butter
> 
> Oh! And 2 Rebecca Minkoff bags.. lol!



Show us the bags!!


----------



## FRUGAL123

I bought a Nokia FLIP phone as a spare phone online and has yet to receive it.


----------



## maggiesze1

These 2 masks from Coach outlet! They are so cute and love that they have the adjustable ear loops!


----------



## Megs

maggiesze1 said:


> These 2 masks from Coach outlet! They are so cute and love that they have the adjustable ear loops!
> View attachment 4767829
> View attachment 4767830



Love those!! Super cute!


----------



## Megs

I've been buying a bunch of clothes for our kiddos. Millie is petite and has been able to wear the same clothes for a while now, but she's getting taller, so I am always trying to find the right brand to fit her. And our little guy is huge, so he needs new clothes constantly!


----------



## JenJBS

My new bracelet by Opes Robur.


----------



## Kimbashop

maggiesze1 said:


> These 2 masks from Coach outlet! They are so cute and love that they have the adjustable ear loops!
> View attachment 4767829
> View attachment 4767830


Those are adorable!


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> My new bracelet by Opes Robur.
> 
> View attachment 4767841
> View attachment 4767842
> View attachment 4767844


Very cool bracelet! I love the modern design -- so unique.


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> Very cool bracelet! I love the modern design -- so unique.



Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

southernbelle43 said:


> That looks so delicious. What is a fraisier cake?


Thank you!
I really don't know much as my DD made it. But according to her, it's a strawberry cake  made out of:
Almond genoise (sponge cake with almond flour/ regular flour), strawberry punch, mousseline cream, and fresh strawberries.


----------



## Sunshine mama

FRUGAL123 said:


> I bought a Nokia FLIP phone as a spare phone online and has yet to receive it.


Please show us once you receive this!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> My new bracelet by Opes Robur.
> 
> View attachment 4767841
> View attachment 4767842
> View attachment 4767844


Love this !!!!!!!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Love this !!!!!!!!!



Thank you!


----------



## Mariambagaholic

My last purchase was Amina Muaddi begum sling suede heeled shoes, I haven’t receive it yet.


if you live in Turkey I bought it from beymen & they still got sizes!


----------



## southernbelle43

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you!
> I really don't know much as my DD made it. But according to her, it's a strawberry cake  made out of:
> Almond genoise (sponge cake with almond flour/ regular flour), strawberry punch, mousseline cream, and fresh strawberries.


I researched that cake and it is NOT easy to make. I am impressed.


----------



## MaseratiMomma

JenJBS said:


> My new bracelet by Opes Robur.
> 
> View attachment 4767841
> View attachment 4767842
> View attachment 4767844


Very cool!


----------



## JenJBS

MaseratiMomma said:


> Very cool!



Thank you!


----------



## kang504

Just was having this conversation with a friend about what we bought but didn't need. Realized I had a big list.
2 more Aerogardens (I've had one for years).  Not really cost effective for veggies but fun and yummy.  
Hammock with stand
Monica Vinader earrings
Star Wars cooler and travel mug from Igloo
Handmade ceramic herb labels from Etsy.

Other stuff is day to day normal stuff.  But I have bought a few inexpensive dresses that are comfy around the house but nice enough for casual wearing out. (Etsy, Loft, and Costco).


----------



## arnott

maggiesze1 said:


> These 2 masks from Coach outlet! They are so cute and love that they have the adjustable ear loops!
> View attachment 4767829
> View attachment 4767830



I love the Rexy one!    Are they easy to breathe in?


----------



## maggiesze1

arnott said:


> I love the Rexy one!    Are they easy to breathe in?


Oh, I haven't received them yet. But, hopefully they are... Coach does say they are made of 100% breathable cotton...so, I guess I'll see.


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> These lovelies from the local flower shop, to brighten up my desk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4759420


Beautiful!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Beautiful!!!



Thank you!


----------



## Souzie

Lopping shears and a personalized watering can LOL...


----------



## rutabaga

Groceries from TJ's. The Amex deal for 5% cashback from supermarkets made it a little more fun.

ETA: Yesterday I ordered these shorts and dress. I'm on a white kick for summer:


----------



## Kevinaxx




----------



## viciel

i*bella said:


> Groceries from TJ's. The Amex deal for 5% cashback from supermarkets made it a little more fun.
> 
> ETA: Yesterday I ordered these shorts and dress. I'm on a white kick for summer:



Ooooooooo I love this, care to share where you got them?


----------



## AntiqueShopper

My final plush purchase- April’s Minnie’s Main Attraction- it is part of a collector series for adults


----------



## arnott

Brian May Limited Edition of 9000 Watch and Coin!


----------



## Suntaurus

Chanel cambon flats  they’re super comfy


----------



## SakuraSakura

A Gucci cotton scarf and a Tory Burch exotic snakeskin clutch.


----------



## chloe_chanel

Some tshirts from Everlane. Doing the minimalist thing and realized I live in my tshirts and actually didn’t have enough.


----------



## FRUGAL123

Sunshine mama said:


> Please show us once you receive this!


----------



## FRUGAL123

High end shopping bag at Ringgit Malaysia thirty. 
Is this a good colour?


----------



## Fun2BAround

With regards to purses - a Gucci Marmont in blue velvet (so lucious) and a Celine Phantom luggage tote (always wanted one).  Both were pre-loved and in great condition so I don't feel bad.  I'm also fighting breast cancer (well it was removed in two back to back surgeries in March and April) in chemo until August.  I have a treatment every 21 days...only 3 more left.  I'll be done in August.  All other purchases for this kid (hoodies (in Texas in June!); slip and slide; skateboard; scooter).  She's an only child so she is super bored being sheltered in place.  Just recently started up small group practices for basketball with safety measures in place and visiting two friends who have also been sheltering in place.  I even bought her a pair of Yeezys (she's ten) pre-loved on Poshmark.  They never showed up so I got my money back.  I also spend a lot of money on food delivery because I am unable to cook most days.  So tired of being quarantined.  I only get out for doctor visits.


----------



## arnott

Just ordered a 5 pack of Silk Charmeuse Johnny Was masks and a Silk Scrunchie:


----------



## AndriasSch

I fell in love with these


----------



## maggiesze1

I love colorful things and so of course I spotted this rainbow backpack on Coach and just had to get it!


----------



## Dextersmom

maggiesze1 said:


> I love colorful things and so of course I spotted this rainbow backpack on Coach and just had to get it!
> 
> View attachment 4771131


That is so cute.


----------



## maggiesze1

Dextersmom said:


> That is so cute.


Thank you!


----------



## KayuuKathey

Alexander Wang Rockie Bag, 6 Lysol Sprays, 2 Clorox Scentivas, Protein Greens Lettuce, Sugar, Organic Blue Agave, Carrots, and other groceries etc.


----------



## Sunshine mama

FRUGAL123 said:


> View attachment 4770614


So fun! A flip phone!


----------



## muchstuff

Feed 1 Bag...not only do I get a super cute burlap bag but I fund 185 school meals for a child in Kenya. Sweet deal.


----------



## gelbergirl

Dish towels


----------



## bagshopr

Two sleepshirts from Soma


----------



## maye

Bought 4 of these Packit Bento lunch boxes at Amazon since I need to organize myself and DD's lunches and snacks


----------



## MaseratiMomma

Paint and flooring for my youngest daughter’s room. I’m on-line shopping for all new furniture and decor for her now.


----------



## muchstuff

MaseratiMomma said:


> Paint and flooring for my youngest daughter’s room. I’m on-line shopping for all new furniture and decor for her now.


I used to love doing that for my girls!


----------



## maggiesze1

This Jujube x Hello Kitty Kimono Be Packed backpack...needed a bag that was washable and cute too!


----------



## MaseratiMomma

muchstuff said:


> I used to love doing that for my girls!


I so love it, she picked her color scheme green, blue, grey, & white. I’ve been showing her options for everything, acting like her interior designer  So sweet to watch her get excited about the items she is finalizing! She is 10... how old are your girls?


----------



## MaseratiMomma

maggiesze1 said:


> This Jujube x Hello Kitty Kimono Be Packed backpack...needed a bag that was washable and cute too!
> View attachment 4772224


Jujube backpacks are my favorite, I have two!


----------



## JenJBS

My necklace by Vitaly, in the gasoline finish.


----------



## MaseratiMomma

JenJBS said:


> My necklace by Vitaly, in the gasoline finish.
> 
> View attachment 4773059
> View attachment 4773060


Oh my goodness!!!!   
How perfect to wear with your Antigona


----------



## JenJBS

MaseratiMomma said:


> Oh my goodness!!!!
> How perfect to wear with your Antigona



Thank you!    Yep!


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> My necklace by Vitaly, in the gasoline finish.
> 
> View attachment 4773059
> View attachment 4773060


works with your Antigona! Very pretty.


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> works with your Antigona! Very pretty.



Thank you!   I do love the oil slick/gasoline look!


----------



## rutabaga

I tried to pull the trigger on an Hermes Paris-Bombay tote but Amex declined the purchase with a fraud alert. This has never happened before, not even when I ordered a Chanel bag that cost much more, so I took it as a sign that I should walk away from the computer... trying to convince myself that I like watching my savings account grow more than I enjoy admiring bags I can't use


----------



## arnott

The Body Shop finally reopened and I bought some sale stuff:  Vitamin E Moisture Cream for $10.00, regular price $24.00, and Juicy Pear Shower Gel for $5.00, regular price $10.00.


----------



## muchstuff

MaseratiMomma said:


> I so love it, she picked her color scheme green, blue, grey, & white. I’ve been showing her options for everything, acting like her interior designer  So sweet to watch her get excited about the items she is finalizing! She is 10... how old are your girls?


Twins, 25 now, amazing and a little scary how fast time passes.


----------



## MaseratiMomma

muchstuff said:


> Twins, 25 now, amazing and a little scary how fast time passes.


Sweet! I bet that was a lot of fun!!
Yes, it still amazes me that a baby I created is 17 now, and towers over me at six feet


----------



## rutabaga

Hue bike shorts to replace my current pair:






And this vintage Lord & Taylor woven cachepot for my herbs:


----------



## 880

i*bella, I love the bike shorts!
After about ten years of thinking about it, DH is close to getting a special watch to commemorate a few big events. My last purchases were more mundane: lobster rolls and alcohol for Fourth of July for our small social bubble and a smart scale to help incentivize my work outs


----------



## Loubishoetopia

Cartier juste un clou for my birthday last week


----------



## GhstDreamer

Bought a Team Canada red hoodie from The Bay. It is nice and comfy. I think all their olympic stuff are on sale since there will be no olympics this year.


----------



## muchstuff

GhstDreamer said:


> Bought a Team Canada red hoodie from The Bay. It is nice and comfy. I think all their olympic stuff are on sale since there will be no olympics this year.


Pic? I’ll have to go and see...


----------



## GeorgiaGirl67

Starbucks Smores frap, headphones for my laptop, pajamas & groceries. Last purse purchase was a 2014 Givenchy Nightingale Micro.


----------



## arnott

Finally got my Mitts on my favourite hand soap after being stuck with only boring drugstore hand soap for too long!


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!   I do love the oil slick/gasoline look!


I can’t wait to see the coordinated pics!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Loubishoetopia said:


> Cartier juste un clou for my birthday last week
> 
> View attachment 4774183


Happy Birthday!  Great piece!


----------



## tatertot

I went a little nuts at the Nena & Co warehouse sale yesterday The deals were so good that it was hard to resist.
.


----------



## bellarusa

Cycling shirts from Cycology


----------



## GhstDreamer

muchstuff said:


> Pic? I’ll have to go and see...


I left it in the trunk of my car before bringing it back into my house. I think they may be sold out online.


----------



## skyqueen

Fun2BAround said:


> With regards to purses - a Gucci Marmont in blue velvet (so lucious) and a Celine Phantom luggage tote (always wanted one).  Both were pre-loved and in great condition so I don't feel bad.  I'm also fighting breast cancer (well it was removed in two back to back surgeries in March and April) in chemo until August.  I have a treatment every 21 days...only 3 more left.  I'll be done in August.  All other purchases for this kid (hoodies (in Texas in June!); slip and slide; skateboard; scooter).  She's an only child so she is super bored being sheltered in place.  Just recently started up small group practices for basketball with safety measures in place and visiting two friends who have also been sheltering in place.  I even bought her a pair of Yeezys (she's ten) pre-loved on Poshmark.  They never showed up so I got my money back.  I also spend a lot of money on food delivery because I am unable to cook most days.  So tired of being quarantined.  I only get out for doctor visits.


Sending thoughts and prayers


----------



## Loubishoetopia

AntiqueShopper said:


> Happy Birthday!  Great piece!




Thank you so much! And I am loving the new ring too!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Some beautiful and delicious peaches from Georgia.


----------



## kalitine

Excedrin, a swiffer duster, AA batteries, water, fly paper, a Kate Spade wallet, a Michael Kors wallet = all today LOL


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Some beautiful and delicious peaches from Georgia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776439
> View attachment 4776440



Yummy!  They look delicious!  Now I need to make Granny's peach cobbler recipe this weekend....


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## Sunshine mama

Pollie-Jean said:


> View attachment 4776923
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776924


Nice! This looks like it would be very easy to use!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Yummy!  They look delicious!  Now I need to make Granny's peach cobbler recipe this weekend....


They are sooo good! We're (my DDs) going to make peach crumble with them cuz you know, oats are healthy for us!!!! Hahahaha LOL.


----------



## missie1

Diamond butterfly studs.


----------



## ifahima

Kurt Geiger shoes...originally £149, found it for a steal at £19.99 from TkMax!


----------



## k*d

I’ve been eying this Black Ember backpack for months and it finally went on sale. I asked them about the dimensions and it should be able to fit my Lindy inside. This will be great for travel (whenever that happens again) because the backpack is waterproof so I can hose it down with rubbing alcohol!

If it’s too big for me, I’ll gift it to the husband.


----------



## Sunshine mama

k*d said:


> I’ve been eying this Black Ember backpack for months and it finally went on sale. I asked them about the dimensions and it should be able to fit my Lindy inside. This will be great for travel (whenever that happens again) because the backpack is waterproof so I can hose it down with rubbing alcohol!
> 
> If it’s too big for me, I’ll gift it to the husband.
> View attachment 4777260


Nice!
Hose it down with rubbing alcohol!!!


----------



## Kevinaxx

Broke glass bowl, cheap and not tempered aka my fingers hurt now with tiny tiny pricks.

decided to get rid of the whole set and got myself these... I’ve never been a matchy matchy person and these will suffice for now. Once I entertain more I’ll probably add more as I see cute patterns I like.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

32" computer monitor, glass white board, clock, chair and speakers--stocking up my home office!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sunshine mama said:


> Nice!
> 
> 
> Kevinaxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Broke glass bowl, cheap and not tempered aka my fingers hurt now with tiny tiny pricks.
> 
> decided to get rid of the whole set and got myself these... I’ve never been a matchy matchy person and these will suffice for now. Once I entertain more I’ll probably add more as I see cute patterns I like.
> 
> View attachment 4777528
> View attachment 4777529
> View attachment 4777530
> View attachment 4777531
> View attachment 4777532
> 
> 
> 
> They are all sooooo beautiful! Love them!!
Click to expand...


----------



## lara0112

amazon order of useful things around the house - inspired by a YouTuber....


----------



## Mulberrygal

I've just been very naughty and purchased a Chanel Gabby backpack. I've been after one for ages but the prices for new are absolutely stinkers So I've gone with "preloved" I'm just waiting on it being authenticated. 
I'm on a no spend year so I must admit Covid 19 has helped me with that. I haven't been shopping since we went into lockdown and other than the bag I've been really good. Even that was within my bag "pot" money..........the proceeds of any bag or purse I move on is recycled for more bags


----------



## wkim

Groceries! Plums, grapes, bananas, peaches, nectarines, lemons...
Bathroom cleaner, body wash, disinfecting wipes...
A couple of cropped muscle shirts for yoga and running...
...and the Coach Originals Zip Geometric Pouch in B4/Carmine, here.


----------



## muchstuff

GhstDreamer said:


> I left it in the trunk of my car before bringing it back into my house. I think they may be sold out online.
> 
> View attachment 4775846


Thanks!


----------



## Kevinaxx

My last purchase for July and hopefully for a long time, Nintendo switch (I’ve been on the hunt for one since April)


----------



## GhstDreamer

Purchased a used copy of Alan Wake an xbox 360 game and preordered Deadly Premonitions 2 an Switch exclusive.


----------



## fashionista1984

Probiotic drops for the baby  , a shower mirror and shampoo scalp massager- all from amazon.


----------



## MaseratiMomma

Sunshine mama said:


> Some beautiful and delicious peaches from Georgia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776439
> View attachment 4776440


Georgia! Peaches!!


----------



## MaseratiMomma

Pollie-Jean said:


> View attachment 4776923
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776924


I enjoy looking at your Off White collection!


----------



## MaseratiMomma

Bought a few things from Nautica. I’m really excited about the umbrella..... the little things.


----------



## Sunshine mama

MaseratiMomma said:


> I enjoy looking at your Off White collection!


Me too!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MaseratiMomma said:


> Bought a few things from Nautica. I’m really excited about the umbrella..... the little things.
> View attachment 4778581


I like your socks too!


----------



## MaseratiMomma

Sunshine mama said:


> I like your socks too!


Thank You


----------



## Kitty157

Been buying Summer clothes from HM (weight loss) and shoes from Zara. Last major purchase- LV Noe BB    in mono. Been wanting for years. Won’t be wearing till covid passes. Sanitizer and LV don’t work well.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Givenchy Soft Antigona small


----------



## arnott

Queen is having a 4th of July sale so I ordered the shirt on the left:


----------



## miniwatt

Been a bit naughty this week. Finally knocked a Cartier Tank Solo off my wishlist (posted here w/ pic), lucked out on a scarf at Hermès I thought I had missed out on (pic over here), got some new jeans and basics on sale, and scored these neon leather leggings by Drome yesterday, which I got at 57% off, woo-hoo. The best part is that they fit my long legs – I'm 1.88/6'2" and leather leggings never fit me properly so I swore if I ever found a pair that fits, I wouldn't care about the colour. Neon yellow it is then


----------



## Sunshine mama

Pollie-Jean said:


> Givenchy Soft Antigona small


That's such a cool and cute bag! I didn't know it could turn into a tote like bag!


----------



## ksuromax

Italian boho linen dress, bought it yesterday, breaking in today  
nothing can beat italian linen!!!


----------



## sdkitty

cotton robe from amazon.  this is my third one of these - very durable and come out of the wash unwrinkled
View attachment 4779055


----------



## pixiejenna

I bought a few pairs of jeans on sale at nordies I don’t have anything from this brand so I don’t know if I’ll like the fit or not.


----------



## RT1

arnott said:


> Queen is having a 4th of July sale so I ordered the shirt on the left:



You are the Queen of Queen items.     
I love this...Congratulations!


----------



## RT1

Sunshine mama said:


> That's such a cool and cute bag! I didn't know it could turn into a tote like bag!




Love this after finally getting to see a real life picture of one.
What size is this...the small or medium?


----------



## rutabaga

We went to the outdoor mall on Friday and people were not social distancing (although they had masks on). It's not either-or! You can do both simultaneously, it's not that hard!!!

I bought a Chilewich floor mat for the kitchen to replace a ratty H&M rug. OMG this thing is so dreamy - if a floormat can be described as dreamy. It's non-skid, low profile and borderless, so no tripping over the corners. I had a $20 off $80 reward to use at Sur la Table so I got a bit of a discount. Contemplating getting a larger one for the front door.


----------



## arnott

Elton John Coins from The Royal Mint:


----------



## Souzie

Milk flex concealer and Belif peat miracle revital eye cream from Sephora. From Amazon, fabric storage baskets and some eucalyptus garland to decorate my guest room. Ikea Malm drawer chest..



Eagle angel tee from Spell & The Gypsy..



Two skirts. First one is from Intermix, Second is from The Fifth Label..


----------



## ahswong

xsouzie said:


> Milk flex concealer and Belif peat miracle revital eye cream from Sephora. From Amazon, fabric storage baskets and some eucalyptus garland to decorate my guest room. Ikea Malm drawer chest..
> View attachment 4781125
> 
> 
> Eagle angel tee from Spell & The Gypsy..
> View attachment 4781141
> 
> 
> Two skirts. First one is from Intermix, Second is from The Fifth Label..
> View attachment 4781128
> 
> View attachment 4781131


that skirt in the last photo is super cute!


----------



## Nibb

Darn Covid has made baking a very popular activity. I had to find new sources for flour, now I’m completely spoiled and hooked on these specially flours. I’m thinking buckwheat pancakes with fresh mango, a french yogurt cake with blueberries, & fresh pasta with garden tomatoes.


----------



## Sunshine mama

A couple more lipsticks from 100% Pure. I know I really don't need these since the mask will conver up my lips, but they were 50 % off!


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## Pollie-Jean

xsouzie said:


> Milk flex concealer and Belif peat miracle revital eye cream from Sephora. From Amazon, fabric storage baskets and some eucalyptus garland to decorate my guest room. Ikea Malm drawer chest..
> View attachment 4781125



I am a huge fan of some Belif products !


----------



## RT1

Nibb said:


> View attachment 4781140
> 
> Darn Covid has made baking a very popular activity. I had to find new sources for flour, now I’m completely spoiled and hooked on these specially flours. I’m thinking buckwheat pancakes with fresh mango, a french yogurt cake with blueberries, & fresh pasta with garden tomatoes.



Oh Man, can I get an invite to come over to eat sometime?


----------



## Kimbashop

Pollie-Jean said:


> View attachment 4781670
> View attachment 4781671


Wait, What? This is adorable! I love the bright colors. What does this retail for?


----------



## ColdSteel

Freebird Quail Sandals (I'm really digging Freebird quite a bit these days!)










And some items I bought with all Thredup credit. People's Liberation shrug and jeans. I am thinking about making the flared blue ones into kick flares since I don't have any I'd want to sacrifice (for now) and I'm still feeling it out. Miss having some grey skinnies!




And another pair of these because I loved my two tone pair so much.


----------



## rutabaga

Well, the hunt for white jean shorts continues. A pair from BR was delivered today with the security tag still attached (!!!) which normally I would go to the store and have them remove it but the shorts also stank of cigarettes so I called CS to let them know I'd be returning them ASAP. Ordered these Madewell shorts and crossing my fingers that they're keepers:






And this silk blouse:


----------



## limom

During the quarantine, I discovered insta shopping!


----------



## arnott

limom said:


> During the quarantine, I discovered insta shopping!
> View attachment 4783288



What's insta shopping?    And nice Malachite!


----------



## limom

arnott said:


> What's insta shopping?    And nice Malachite!


I took the leap and now order from instagram.
I guess it was just a matter of time


----------



## ColdSteel

From A&O--pretty masks (Mama Steel wanted a Rainbow Stace Squad too) and some really sweet jeans for myself. I love the exposed buttons.



And from ThredUp--James Perse linen pants, a cute embroidered unbranded top, and a Louboutin Trash Riviera clutch. I LOVE TRASH!


----------



## LVLoveaffair

I went into our local mall today for the first time since it reopened (except for a trip into Macy’s only). I bought some shower gel and hand cream from L’Occitane and hand sanitizers, hand soap and air fresheners from Bath and Bodyworks. 
Wine from Total Wine....
I also stopped at a store to have my iPhone repaired and they fixed it for free! I dropped it off, left to browse in another store and went back to pick it up. A young man handed me my phone apologizing for not being able to fix it but when I got home after sanitizing it- it worked! Maybe they were paying it forward or something. I know they definitely opened it up and fixed those tiny screws!


----------



## arnott

maggiesze1 said:


> This Laduree charm...they just got it back in stock today and are also having a 15% off coupon for Memorial Day weekend! Yay!



How are you liking this charm so far?


----------



## maggiesze1

arnott said:


> How are you liking this charm so far?


Oh, I love it! It goes perfectly on my cute little palm springs mini backpack!  

Here's a pic! I love dressing it up! Lol


----------



## Pollie-Jean

I just can't resist Ann Demeulemeester's feather necklaces ! This is my third


----------



## Nibb

This trio was delivered yesterday, need to plan a meal for Bastille Day.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Nice Nano cuz it's soooo cute, and a key pouch cuz it was available,  and since
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 I gave mine to my youngest DD for helping me clean the garage.


----------



## MaseratiMomma

Sunshine mama said:


> Nice Nano cuz it's soooo cute, and a key pouch cuz it was available,  and since
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4784988
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I gave mine to my youngest DD for helping me clean the garage.


SO freakin cute!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MaseratiMomma said:


> SO freakin cute!!!!


Thank you!!


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## Sunshine mama

Got 2 of the stainless  pour over drippers. I kept breaking the porcelain ones. I really love them!


----------



## limom

Nordies is just killing my wallet with their deals! 
They even deliver on Sunday now!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

limom said:


> Nordies is just killing my wallet with their deals!
> They even deliver on Sunday now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4785827


I love this Eileen Fisher textured jacket ! I've got it in black and white !


----------



## limom

Pollie-Jean said:


> I love this Eileen Fisher textured jacket ! I've got it in black and white !


I do too. It is so nice. I was expected it to be less structured, what a great surprise.
And a steal, imo.


----------



## arnott

Just received this Scrunchie from a Local Artist on Etsy today.   I love the Gold Cherry Blossoms against the black!


----------



## arnott

An LG Dryer.


----------



## lorihmatthews

limom said:


> Nordies is just killing my wallet with their deals!
> They even deliver on Sunday now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4785827



I had my eye on this Eileen Fisher jacket too. I also bought two EF cardigans from the sale.


----------



## Souzie

We're currently getting our deck redone so I bought a few things for the gazebo. Throw pillows and a lantern candle holder from Amazon..







New barstools..


----------



## arnott

xsouzie said:


> We're currently getting our deck redone so I bought a few things for the gazebo. Throw pillows and a lantern candle holder from Amazon..
> 
> View attachment 4792582
> 
> 
> View attachment 4792590
> 
> 
> New barstools..
> 
> View attachment 4792591



Ooh, very nice!  Are those pillows Indian style?   Speaking of Throw pillows I finally got matching ones for my black leather couch.  My friend bought me one as a birthday gift, but I wanted a matching pair so I paid for the other one!


----------



## Souzie

arnott said:


> Ooh, very nice!  Are those pillows Indian style?   Speaking of Throw pillows I finally got matching ones for my black leather couch.  My friend bought me one as a birthday gift, but I wanted a matching pair so I paid for the other one!



Yes, ma'am...shipped from India


----------



## arnott

xsouzie said:


> Yes, ma'am...shipped from India



Wow, authentic!   Can you share the link please?


----------



## Souzie

arnott said:


> Wow, authentic!   Can you share the link please?


Of course!

https://www.amazon.ca/Square-Cushio...GCTBG2&qid=1595131847&s=merchant-items&sr=1-2

Yikes...I just realized they're only covers, no cushions included. No wonder why they were so cheap. I should really read the description next time.  Now I'll have to order some inserts ugghhhhh


----------



## arnott

xsouzie said:


> Of course!
> 
> https://www.amazon.ca/Square-Cushio...GCTBG2&qid=1595131847&s=merchant-items&sr=1-2
> 
> Yikes...*I just realized they're only covers, no cushions included*. No wonder why they were so cheap. I should really read the description next time.  *Now I'll have to order some inserts ugghhhhh*



Thanks!  Wow, real silk?!      It doesn't say made in India so it could still be made in China and shipped from India?

And hahaha hilarious!      Please post pics when they arrive!


----------



## arnott

arnott said:


> Just received this Scrunchie from a Local Artist on Etsy today.   I love the Gold Cherry Blossoms against the black!



Ugh, Scrunchies don't stay well on my smooth hair.   They tend to slip.


----------



## Souzie

arnott said:


> Thanks!  Wow, real silk?!      It doesn't say made in India so it could still be made in China and shipped from India?
> 
> And hahaha hilarious!      Please post pics when they arrive!


LOL you're right...could still be made in China. I'll definitely post pics once my deck is all set up!


----------



## arnott

Bought this Dryer after my old one stopped working:


----------



## shesnochill

I did a little too much shopping this past week..

Dresses from VICI.com:


----------



## shesnochill

I'm currently on a hunt for a nice linen shirt.. haven't found one yet so I settled for this for now..

Also from VICI.com


----------



## gelbergirl

Brita water dispenser


----------



## 880

one of those enormous 8 packs of double sized roll, select a size bounty paper towels. I have enough time on my hands that I am thinking Bounty brand is not as absorbent as it used it be.


----------



## rutabaga

Two candles: Voluspa panjore lychee and Malin + Goetz Otto. Overall, I've behaved in July.


----------



## muchstuff

i*bella said:


> Two candles: Voluspa panjore lychee and Malin + Goetz Otto. Overall, I've behaved in July.


I love the Voluspa candles!


----------



## minnnea

Ice creams and coke for my and hubby from mcdonalds.


----------



## Sunshine mama

arnott said:


> Ugh, Scrunchies don't stay well on my smooth hair.   They tend to slip.


Well, it's good that you have smooth hair!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

shesnochill said:


> I'm currently on a hunt for a nice linen shirt.. haven't found one yet so I settled for this for now..
> 
> Also from VICI.com
> 
> View attachment 4793881
> View attachment 4793882
> View attachment 4793883
> View attachment 4793884
> View attachment 4793885


It's gorgeous!


----------



## Sunshine mama

These strawberries! They were so sweet and juicy!


----------



## lakeshow

Some leggings and top from Old Navy. I hesitate to call it work out wear because it probably will be worn mostly on the couch. I'm not very active so I've only ever shopped at Old Navy for low cost active wear.


----------



## canto bight

Around now, I would start my autumn clothing wishlist and start looking into picking up a couple of new things but I am holding off on the possibility that we'll still be at home for the upcoming season.


----------



## arnott

Sunshine mama said:


> Well, it's good that you have smooth hair!!!



Thank you!   I ended up giving the Scrunchie to my Mom!      She liked it!


----------



## shesnochill

Sunshine mama said:


> It's gorgeous!



Sad, they arrived and none of them looked good. Ugh!


----------



## shesnochill

Sunshine mama said:


> These strawberries! They were so sweet and juicy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4795372



Yummy!


----------



## annabellet

dyson airwrap stylerdyson airwrap


----------



## Sunshine mama

annabellet said:


> dyson airwrap stylerdyson airwrap


Ohhhhh. Nice!!
Does it work as a dryer too?


----------



## Sunshine mama

shesnochill said:


> Sad, they arrived and none of them looked good. Ugh!


That's too bad! I was gonna ask you how it looks IRL.


----------



## LemonDrop

Smashbox Vitamin Glow Primer.


----------



## 880

LemonDrop said:


> Smashbox Vitamin Glow Primer.


I’m saving some money bc I haven’t worn makeup since i started wearing masks


----------



## Souzie

My cushion covers have arrived from India...



They're pretty well made and the detail is just beautiful..




Now waiting for my deck and gazebo to be done to set them up. @arnott I still don't know where they were made...there are no tags!


----------



## Souzie

Sunshine mama said:


> These strawberries! They were so sweet and juicy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4795372


These look scrumptious!!!


----------



## arnott

xsouzie said:


> My cushion covers have arrived from India...
> View attachment 4795841
> 
> 
> They're pretty well made and the detail is just beautiful..
> View attachment 4795844
> 
> View attachment 4795845
> 
> Now waiting for my deck and gazebo to be done to set them up. @arnott I still don't know where they were made...there are no tags!



Those colours look different than the stock picture.   For example there was supposed to be a purple one!


----------



## Souzie

arnott said:


> Those colours look different than the stock picture.   For example there was supposed to be a purple one!


Yeah, I read in the reviews the colors are not as advertised. Somebody even got 2 identical colors LOL...just glad it didn't happen to me. Although I would've liked a purple one


----------



## arnott

xsouzie said:


> Yeah, I read in the reviews the colors are not as advertised. Somebody even got 2 identical colors LOL...just glad it didn't happen to me. Although I would've liked a purple one



Where are you going to order your inserts from?


----------



## shesnochill

Couldn't help myself.

This Panama Hat that has a wide brim. Been looking for the perfect one, I hope this one works out in person lol.


----------



## Souzie

arnott said:


> Where are you going to order your inserts from?


I think Amazon or Wayfair.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Had to get more strawberries. Hope this batch is as good as the last batch.  It's always a guessing game.


----------



## rutabaga

xsouzie said:


> I think Amazon or Wayfair.



Depending on the size (and if you're ok with goosefeather/down), H&M has pillow inserts. I bought two earlier this year.


----------



## sparklebunny

xsouzie said:


> My cushion covers have arrived from India...
> View attachment 4795841
> 
> 
> They're pretty well made and the detail is just beautiful..
> View attachment 4795844
> 
> View attachment 4795845
> 
> Now waiting for my deck and gazebo to be done to set them up. @arnott I still don't know where they were made...there are no tags!



Oh my goodness, these are beautiful! May I ask what company/website these are from? How is the quality?


----------



## sparklebunny

Most of our purchases these days have been for household things like food and supplies or anything related to online classes and mental enrichment. 

We’ve been needing a patio table for our backyard, and we have neighbors who are moving away. They ditched one of their tables and my husband swooped in and got it. The price was right (free), haha.

My last truly “fun” purchase was my Apple Watch, but that was in the beginning of this year (February).


----------



## Souzie

i*bella said:


> Depending on the size (and if you're ok with goosefeather/down), H&M has pillow inserts. I bought two earlier this year.


Thank you, I will check it out!  I would need 17" x 17".



sparklebunny said:


> Oh my goodness, these are beautiful! May I ask what company/website these are from? How is the quality?


Of course! The quality is pretty good and price wise, it's a great value for the amount of covers you're getting. I purchased them from Amazon and I mentioned earlier, you might not receive the same colors as pictured...if you're okay with that. Here's the link! 

https://www.amazon.ca/Square-Cushio...GCTBG2&qid=1595131847&s=merchant-items&sr=1-2


----------



## Sunshine mama

sparklebunny said:


> Most of our purchases these days have been for household things like food and supplies or anything related to online classes and mental enrichment.
> 
> We’ve been needing a patio table for our backyard, and we have neighbors who are moving away. They ditched one of their tables and my husband swooped in and got it. The price was right (free), haha.
> 
> My last truly “fun” purchase was my Apple Watch, but that was in the beginning of this year (February).


I want to go to a free store.


----------



## annabellet

Sunshine mama said:


> Ohhhhh. Nice!!
> Does it work as a dryer too?


Yeah. theres a predryer and then the stylers  it should be coming any day now. i cant wait to try it


----------



## southernbelle43

Opolar portable fan for DH to attach to his golf cart.  The heat and humdity here are brutal!


----------



## maggiesze1

The new Ultraviolet Tieks!!


----------



## LemonDrop

Tickets to see Hall and Oates the fall of next year. Almost 18 months from now. I have to have something to look forward to. Some hope we will come to a way of life that will allow for things like that.


----------



## rutabaga

LemonDrop said:


> Tickets to see Hall and Oates the fall of next year. Almost 18 months from now. I have to have something to look forward to. Some hope we will come to a way of life that will allow for things like that.



I can dreaaaaaam about you!


----------



## 880

sparklebunny said:


> mental enrichment.


Bag and shoe shopping should qualify as mental enrichment


----------



## JenJBS

Gonna be a few months until it's the right weather to wear these...


----------



## arnott

JenJBS said:


> Gonna be a few months until it's the right weather to wear these...
> View attachment 4797831



Modelling pictures?!


----------



## JenJBS

arnott said:


> Modelling pictures?!



I'll try to get some over the weekend.


----------



## Nibb

lakeshow said:


> View attachment 4795384
> View attachment 4795385
> View attachment 4795386
> 
> 
> Some leggings and top from Old Navy. I hesitate to call it work out wear because it probably will be worn mostly on the couch. I'm not very active so I've only ever shopped at Old Navy for low cost active wear.


I do the same, Old Navy has some great knocking around stuff.


----------



## Nibb

annabellet said:


> dyson airwrap stylerdyson airwrap


Do you like it? I still love my Dyson vac, over 10 years old and still the best.


----------



## Nibb

LemonDrop said:


> Tickets to see Hall and Oates the fall of next year. Almost 18 months from now. I have to have something to look forward to. Some hope we will come to a way of life that will allow for things like that.


how fun! All of our summer shows were postponed till next year, we kept the tickets, looking forward to the future hopefully in a post COVID summer.


----------



## Nibb

All the nesting has me freshening up outside spaces, Ikea boxes show up regularly at the gate, nothing major some outdoor e-candles and pillow covers. Also I like my Johnny Was face masks so much I found JW tops and a silk kimono on clearance at Neimans Last Call so no Nordies sale for me. Well besides the air fryer, food processor, new flatware and two BV bags from eBay I really haven’t been shopping much  Not a purchase but the best thing to show up at our house has been our foster dog who is now a permanent and very loved family member.


----------



## miniwatt

Smoothing hair balm from Rahua to (hopefully) tame the summer frizz...


----------



## Sunshine mama

miniwatt said:


> Smoothing hair balm from Rahua to (hopefully) tame the summer frizz...
> View attachment 4799081


Do you like it?


----------



## miniwatt

Sunshine mama said:


> Do you like it?


It's my first day using it so I'm not sure yet if it's a must-have, but it does a very light, pleasant scent and appears to be moisturizing without making the hair greasy. Also, because it's a solid balm that can't spill, you could theoretically carry it in your handbag and smooth out the frizz when you're out and about.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Free(!) A drawing of strawberries from DD!


----------



## JenJBS

arnott said:


> Modelling pictures?!



Here's a mod shot.


----------



## GeorgiaGirl67

i*bella said:


> I can dreaaaaaam about you!



Wrong artist. That was Dan Hartman.


----------



## BriPayne

I just bought the LV Pochette Métis last night. I’ve been waiting a good while for that baby.


----------



## LemonDrop

miniwatt said:


> It's my first day using it so I'm not sure yet if it's a must-have, but it does a very light, pleasant scent and appears to be moisturizing without making the hair greasy. Also, because it's a solid balm that can't spill, you could theoretically carry it in your handbag and smooth out the frizz when you're out and about.


give us your review. the balm substance sounds perfect !!!!


----------



## Nibb

LemonDrop said:


> give us your review. the balm substance sounds perfect !!!!


+1


----------



## maggiesze1

My first Longchamp purchase! Also needed a pretty pink bag!


----------



## miniwatt

LemonDrop said:


> give us your review. the balm substance sounds perfect !!!!


So I'm on day three of using the Rahua balm (per above) without having had washed the hair, and I like it so far. Because it's so solid, it does feel as if you're not getting enough product on your fingertips to actually apply, but a little goes a long way.
Context: mid-length hair with an unruly structure and unpredictable behaviour varying from slightly curly to almost straight (depending on weather and hormones I guess). I shed like crazy but because it grows like a weed at the same time, I always have tons of shorter hairs sticking up and out all over the place, which drive me nuts. This balm doesn't weigh the hair down, it's not sticky like a wax, and it's helping smooth down all those shorter hairs. I also rub some into my dry ends


----------



## sratsey

I just bought the LV Crafty Coin purse. It will probably be useless, but it's cute and I'm obsessed with SLGs these days


----------



## LemonDrop

sratsey said:


> I just bought the LV Crafty Coin purse. It will probably be useless, but it's cute and I'm obsessed with SLGs these days


I was obsessed before Covid and now I am really obsessed. I currently carry a cute, fabric, washable, on the down low Loccitane tote that I bought for like $15 in 2009.   Inside is a world of all my favorite SLGs and gloves, masks and sanitizer. I think I need a new SLG for my masks, gloves and sanitizer.


----------



## LemonDrop

miniwatt said:


> So I'm on day three of using the Rahua balm (per above) without having had washed the hair, and I like it so far. Because it's so solid, it does feel as if you're not getting enough product on your fingertips to actually apply, but a little goes a long way.
> Context: mid-length hair with an unruly structure and unpredictable behaviour varying from slightly curly to almost straight (depending on weather and hormones I guess). I shed like crazy but because it grows like a weed at the same time, I always have tons of shorter hairs sticking up and out all over the place, which drive me nuts. This balm doesn't weigh the hair down, it's not sticky like a wax, and it's helping smooth down all those shorter hairs. I also rub some into my dry ends



I just ordered. I lost a ton of hair in 2016 and barely saw any growth for 3.5 years. I was pretty much at rock bottom when my hair began to show significant growth this last January. So at this point I have a fair amount of 7 month old hair just sticking up everywhere. Which I love!!!!!!! But it also looks ways out of control. I am happy to try this.


----------



## ColdSteel

Practically new (and still slippery!) 07P bow and chain Chanel sandals. The side straps are weirdly short but in looking at other listings, they’re just like that. Regardless they are comfy and minimal and I love them!

oh yes, and new carpet! Much needed... the old was original to the house circa 1989!


----------



## ifahima

22k gold bangles


----------



## ColdSteel

Made a purchase that seeeeems to be processing during J.Crew's big sale... let's all keep our fingers crossed. Hoping I get my Liberty Margaret Annie shirt dress and two dramatic tops with crocheted necks--very Victorian!


----------



## arnott

Went to the Disney Store for the first time since reopening and finally bought the Grumpy Mug I’ve had my eye on since last January!! And it was an extra 25% off the lowest ticketed price!    This Mug is so me!


----------



## maggiesze1

Some small items from Kurt Geiger ( just discovered this brand today..  )

Rainbow mask!



Rainbow card holder!


----------



## Sunshine mama

miniwatt said:


> So I'm on day three of using the Rahua balm (per above) without having had washed the hair, and I like it so far. Because it's so solid, it does feel as if you're not getting enough product on your fingertips to actually apply, but a little goes a long way.
> Context: mid-length hair with an unruly structure and unpredictable behaviour varying from slightly curly to almost straight (depending on weather and hormones I guess). I shed like crazy but because it grows like a weed at the same time, I always have tons of shorter hairs sticking up and out all over the place, which drive me nuts. This balm doesn't weigh the hair down, it's not sticky like a wax, and it's helping smooth down all those shorter hairs. I also rub some into my dry ends


Sounds like it could help with frizzy hair.
Thank you for the review!


----------



## Sunshine mama

maggiesze1 said:


> Some small items from Kurt Geiger ( just discovered this brand today..  )
> 
> Rainbow mask!
> View attachment 4807251
> 
> 
> Rainbow card holder!
> View attachment 4807252


Love them both!


----------



## Sunshine mama

arnott said:


> Went to the Disney Store for the first time since reopening and finally bought the Grumpy Mug I’ve had my eye on since last January!! And it was an extra 25% off the lowest ticketed price!    This Mug is so me!


Oh I love it!


----------



## Sunshine mama

LemonDrop said:


> I just ordered. I lost a ton of hair in 2016 and barely saw any growth for 3.5 years. I was pretty much at rock bottom when my hair began to show significant growth this last January. So at this point I have a fair amount of 7 month old hair just sticking up everywhere. Which I love!!!!!!! But it also looks ways out of control. I am happy to try this.


Please let us know how you like it!


----------



## arnott

I just ordered this Mask from Dr. Brian May (Queen Guitarist/Astrophysicist/Animal Rights Activist)!  He designed the fabric  himself and all proceeds go to charity!


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## arnott

Got this Pin at The Disney Store yesterday! It’s already sold out online! When I saw it I had to have it because of a childhood memory. When I was about 4 years old my family and I went to Disney World in Florida and I wanted one of those Mickey Mouse Head Balloons but didn’t say anything. So instead I ended up with a Goofy baseball cap with the long floppy ears, Pom Pom nose, and 2 teeth hanging off the visor!   There is a picture of my Dad wearing that cap while carrying me at Disney World!


----------



## arnott

maggiesze1 said:


> This Laduree charm...they just got it back in stock today and are also having a 15% off coupon for Memorial Day weekend! Yay!



I have FINALLY ordered your Keychain!   I have scheduled to pick it up at the store on Tuesday!


----------



## maggiesze1

arnott said:


> I have FINALLY ordered your Keychain!   I have scheduled to pick it up at the store on Tuesday!


Yay! Congrats! You will love it!


----------



## skyqueen

I know several gals love FitFlops...so comfy! I just ordered these sandals. Big sale on Gilt...final sale so know your size. 
Can't beat this price!



			https://www.gilt.com/boutique/product/167097/108988062/?dsi=BRD-1423266107--f0ac1d11-cdcb-4ec0-893a-a4685c91e3a9&lsi=58f0e099-5b69-4c35-be14-4e647a1bf05c&pos=20


----------



## KittyKat65

A new couch in rust velvet fabric and coffee table - both from West Elm - and a wool area rug.  Coffee table matches my other West Elm Mid-Century furniture.


----------



## Joe Maya

Bought these 3 on the same day...

Yes I'm a guy. x__x


----------



## etudes

Kipling Multiple. I already had two, but I'd been eyeing this print for awhile so I caved in when I saw it was on discount. I love using this bag as wallet replacement when travelling, ironically I don't know when I feel safe to travel again


----------



## Sunshine mama

skyqueen said:


> I know several gals love FitFlops...so comfy! I just ordered these sandals. Big sale on Gilt...final sale so know your size.
> Can't beat this price!
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.gilt.com/boutique/product/167097/108988062/?dsi=BRD-1423266107--f0ac1d11-cdcb-4ec0-893a-a4685c91e3a9&lsi=58f0e099-5b69-4c35-be14-4e647a1bf05c&pos=20


I mostly only wear FitFlops and my running shoes!
FitFlops have come a long way and they have shoes for almost all occasions now!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Joe Maya said:


> Bought these 3 on the same day...
> 
> Yes I'm a guy. x__x
> 
> View attachment 4809354
> 
> 
> View attachment 4809355
> 
> 
> View attachment 4809356


I LOVE that shirt!!!


----------



## Joe Maya

Sunshine mama said:


> I LOVE that shirt!!!




Thanks!
The shirt along with the bag was an impulse purchase though.
I'm supposed to just get a belt.  x__x


----------



## ColdSteel

Allsaints purchases from Bloomingdale's! The Tate dress in Evolution print. They were out of Large so I ordered Medium, and after reading reviews I might be able to swing it. Plus my other S-M-L sized dress (large Odessa Crossover) does definitely have a little room but still looks good. Neither are very form-fitting dresses to begin with and between cross-referencing the size chart and reviews I feel pretty good. I go so crazy when it comes to ordering online sizes sometimes. Anyone else with me on that? 

I got the tee in a Large because I have broad shoulders. I have a lovely satin tank I purchased from them in a Large as well after returning from a medium so I think L is a safe bet for the tee. And, go figure, they're out of a Medium! I can't resist a nice striped shirt.

I also purchased a Splendid Jumpsuit from Bloomingdale's. I really hope it's not too thin because the cut looks just right.


----------



## maggiesze1

Just preordered the new Samsung Galaxy Note 20 Ultra! Can't wait until it arrives!


----------



## justwatchin

Waiting for this in red





						LE FOULONNÉ LINE Longchamp | Longchamp US
					

Discover our collection: handbags, small leather goods, luggage, footwear, ready-to-wear. Free 30-day returns for items in our collection.




					www.longchamp.com


----------



## rutabaga

A gold frame for my Venice photo. It’s an odd shape at 20x30 (free Shutterfly print during the Safeway Monopoly game earlier this year) so I ordered the frame from Frame It Easy. Very pleased with the quality and their frames are made in the US. Now I just need to hang it up!


----------



## Souzie

This faucet for my powder room...




I had lost a baguette and diamond band awhile ago and now I'm getting a new one made. Except the aquamarines will be replaced with pink sapphires..


----------



## LemonDrop

I am getting ready to do some depression shopping.   Anyone else?


----------



## JenJBS

LemonDrop said:


> I am getting ready to do some depression shopping.   Anyone else?



Hugs.   Not at the moment, but have done my share of it.  Hope you get feeling better.


----------



## maggiesze1

A colorful wallet on chain from Kurt Geiger!


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Lie-Nielsen No. 102 low angle block plane - will arrive mid-September.

https://www.lie-nielsen.com/products/small-block-planes?path=block-planes&node=4072

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## missframton

a pristine chocolate mulberry bayswater, darwin leather. It has oak leather leaves sewn on - and i think this model may be called ivy, but not sure. Will probably be a 3-4 weeks before it arrives


----------



## missframton

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> Lie-Nielsen No. 102 low angle block plane - will arrive mid-September.
> 
> https://www.lie-nielsen.com/products/small-block-planes?path=block-planes&node=4072
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver


they make tools look appealing! never heard of them before, but will keep that link. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## LemonDrop

An LV Artsy that I will carry around my bedroom because I have no where to go


----------



## ColdSteel

My new-to-me Louis Vuitton cashmere cowl neck came yesterday! Love cowl necks and it seems like finding a good one is a good hunt. It's a nice tight knit and dream-soft.


----------



## arnott

My very first Kate Spade item! Tiny the Elephant leather cross body in Iris Bloom! I’ve wanted this purse since I first laid eyes on it in January! I waited for it to go on sale, then Covid happened and the store closed. When the store finally reopened the purse did go on sale but sold out before I could get one! So I had mine ordered from Toronto! This purse reminds me of a pale purple plastic elephant coin purse I had as a child so I had to get the adult version! Love how they used a tassel to make the elephant tail!


----------



## arnott

After extensively searching different post offices I finally found the RCMP Silver Coin! I was supposed to visit my Cousin in Ontario this Summer and she really wanted to take me to the RCMP Musical Ride. Apparently that’s a performance of 32 RCMP and their horses choreographed to music, consisting of intricate figures and drills. Luckily the Chinese woman working at the post office asked me what I was looking for when she saw me looking at the display case of coins! I was about to leave because I didn’t see it, but she had the last one under the glass at the counter!     The coin is even nicer than I expected!


----------



## JenJBS

These beautiful roses from my local florist.


----------



## Sunshine mama

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> Lie-Nielsen No. 102 low angle block plane - will arrive mid-September.
> 
> https://www.lie-nielsen.com/products/small-block-planes?path=block-planes&node=4072
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver


What may I ask are you going to make?

Kind regards, 
Sunshine


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> These beautiful roses from my local florist.
> 
> View attachment 4815104


Gorgeous! I can already imagine what they would look in a few more days, although they look perfect already!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Gorgeous! I can already imagine what they would look in a few more days, although they look perfect already!



Thank you!   I'll post another pic once they open up more.


----------



## arnott

Baby Yoda!   So cute!!       I was lucky to get these as when I got them they were on sale. The next day I checked and they were back at regular price. I just checked again now and they are all sold out!  

I'm in love!  These are so adorable! Which one do you like the best?!


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Sunshine mama said:


> What may I ask are you going to make?
> 
> Kind regards,
> Sunshine



Sure, Sunshine! 

Currently I'm giving an old built-in cabinet a makeover down in the basement hallway. After that, we/I will transform one of the basement rooms into more living space, that is currently being used to store a lot of things we don't really need anymore. (Talk about consolidating what was basically 3 households and 2 inheritances ....)

I already did the laundry room, (food) storage room and workshop. 

And last but not least, the room where the current oil fired furnace and 3000l oil tank are located will get a make over. But for that first the oil stuff needs to go, we will be switching over to gas. Probably sometime next year. In between I also need to install a new deck over our old (stone) patio. But that is a rather quick job. 

That plane is handy to have around for all kind of things while doing all this stuff. I have a German/French type plane, that often is too bulky. And these old Stanley designs, but in heirloom quality, work a lot better. The tools Lie-Nielsen make are simply superior in every aspect.

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## IntheOcean

Treated myself to some makeup yesterday. I've been seriously craving red lately! 
OPI nail polish in I Love You, Just Be-Cusco; red NYX lip gloss/cream? Not sure; Givenchy lipstick in 205 Corail Popeline and some lipstick samples in different shades of red.


----------



## Sunshine mama

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> Sure, Sunshine!
> 
> Currently I'm giving an old built-in cabinet a makeover down in the basement hallway. After that, we/I will transform one of the basement rooms into more living space, that is currently being used to store a lot of things we don't really need anymore. (Talk about consolidating what was basically 3 households and 2 inheritances ....)
> 
> I already did the laundry room, (food) storage room and workshop.
> 
> And last but not least, the room where the current oil fired furnace and 3000l oil tank are located will get a make over. But for that first the oil stuff needs to go, we will be switching over to gas. Probably sometime next year. In between I also need to install a new deck over our old (stone) patio. But that is a rather quick job.
> 
> That plane is handy to have around for all kind of things while doing all this stuff. I have a German/French type plane, that often is too bulky. And these old Stanley designs, but in heirloom quality, work a lot better. The tools Lie-Nielsen make are simply superior in every aspect.
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver


Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

IntheOcean said:


> Treated myself to some makeup yesterday. I've been seriously craving red lately!
> OPI nail polish in I Love You, Just Be-Cusco; red NYX lip gloss/cream? Not sure; Givenchy lipstick in 205 Corail Popeline and some lipstick samples in different shades of red.
> 
> View attachment 4815643


Oooooo! Red is ALWAYS good!


----------



## IntheOcean

Sunshine mama said:


> Oooooo! Red is ALWAYS good!


Yeah, I'm typically more of a nude lip girl, but I figure it's time I start wearing some bolder shades once in a while.


----------



## louisandlattes

Does a gift count as a purchase? 

I am currently expecting and DH told me to pick out a baby-friendly bag as an anniversary gift, so I just ordered a Wang-era Balenciaga Papier A4 tote in the most delightful olive green with a bright orange interior. Think it will make toting all of the diapers and bottles around look a bit more chic!


----------



## limom

arnott said:


> Baby Yoda!   So cute!!       I was lucky to get these as when I got them they were on sale. The next day I checked and they were back at regular price. I just checked again now and they are all sold out!
> 
> I'm in love!  These are so adorable! Which one do you like the best?!


love baby Yoda swaddled. They need to make one on his airborne stroller.
Mandalorian coming back in October!


----------



## arnott

limom said:


> love baby Yoda swaddled. They need to make one on his airborne stroller.
> Mandalorian coming back in October!



Never seen the show!         Do you know what ball it's holding in the first picture?  I heard it's drinking bone broth from the bowl.  What kind of bone?


----------



## AntiqueShopper

arnott said:


> Never seen the show!         Do you know what ball it's holding in the first picture?  I heard it's drinking bone broth from the bowl.  What kind of bone?


He is holding a piece of a stick shift from a plane.  There is a whole scene where he keeps trying to grab the stick shift ball and the Mandalorian keeps taking it away.


----------



## Lake Effect

limom said:


> love baby Yoda swaddled. They need to make one on his airborne stroller.
> Mandalorian coming back in October!


Absolutely not! I still have Beanie Babies


----------



## arnott

After some drama, it has finally arrived!  I had scheduled a pick up at my local store only to be emailed after I paid that it was sold out.  So I had to order again and have it shipped to my house!  At least they packaged it nicely and it came in perfect condition!  Too bad I haven't been able to take it out of the box!  It seems to be stuck and won't slide out of the box.


----------



## arnott

Queen Folder and Postcard!   I'm going to frame that Postcard, so cute!       











And I got this Freebie:


----------



## V0N1B2

arnott said:


> Queen Folder and Postcard!   I'm going to frame that Postcard, so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I got this Freebie:


I saw this sign today and thought of you


----------



## arnott

V0N1B2 said:


> I saw this sign today and thought of you
> View attachment 4817215



Thanks!     Where did you find that?!


----------



## V0N1B2

arnott said:


> Thanks!     Where did you find that?!


It was on the internet. zenefits.com


----------



## Monica_Davis

A lipstick, a Kipozi hairdryer (I already have one but this one is more professional), a bag of hair accessories.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

BV


----------



## Andloshet_Vintage

Our summer has been brutally hot here in New England. I've definitely started looking forward to the fall, which has influenced almost all of my recent purchases. 

Today, I ordered this cardigan and these knee high boots from Nordstrom (woohoo 60% off!) Can't wait to receive them!





I also recently bought this vintage Louis Vuitton Saumur 30. It's a great addition to my fall/winter bag collection.


----------



## wkim

Marc Jacobs Stam - NWT. Surprised it isn't as heavy as I thought it would be!


----------



## 880

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> In between I also need to install a new deck over our old (stone) patio. But that is a rather quick job.


Oliver, Wow!!!!!!!!!! Please post pics of your progress of this and all you other projects ! This sounds amazing!


----------



## Sunshine mama

arnott said:


> Queen Folder and Postcard!   I'm going to frame that Postcard, so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I got this Freebie:


They're soooo good!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

V0N1B2 said:


> I saw this sign today and thought of you
> View attachment 4817215


Love!!!


----------



## BluOrchidee

A cute collar for my doggo, and a gorgeous black Prorsum trench that I have no idea when I'll wear since autumn is slow to arrive where I live.


----------



## PurpleLilac97

We’re getting reamed with household purchases this summer. In May, we had to fix the riding lawnmower. June, we replaced the washer and dryer. This morning I woke up to a wet floor and had to buy a refrigerator. Boo. Bad things happen in threes, right?


----------



## arnott

My Queen Crazy Little Thing Called Love shirt arrived today!      Too bad the person who sent it didn't fold it and the shirt came in a wrinkled crumpled mess!


----------



## RT1

Love this shirt!!!


----------



## arnott

RTone said:


> Love this shirt!!!



Thank you!   I'm not sure about the fit.  It's kind of big under the arms, but tight at the waist.


----------



## arnott

My latest purchase is this Gold Frame I got from The Dollar Tree!        Love now it matches the Gold Writing of my Postcard!


----------



## arnott

Sunshine mama said:


> They're soooo good!!!



Thanks, I found the outfits of Brian's that those drawings are based on.   Spiderweb Vest and White Vest with Black Button Down.   See the resemblance?


----------



## HauteMama

I needed a leather tote in which to carry my school books. Not designer, but great quality!


----------



## bellarusa

Not going to buy any handbags or new clothes for a while, and since I've been doing a lot of indoor biking, I guess it is time to upgrade to a smart trainer.


----------



## Souzie

Some nail dip powders from Kiara Sky and this cabinet for extra shoe storage...


----------



## Vlad

I found a mint Apple Extended Keyboard with Alps Orange tactile switches on eBay and pulled the trigger. Have been looking for one of these for months!


----------



## PurpleLilac97

Man. I just posted about fixing the riding lawnmower, and replacing the washer, dryer and refrigerator. Today (2 days after the fridge) I had to buy a dishwasher. This has to be it because there’s really nothing left in the house to break. Kind of a bummer this is happening at the same time as the Nordstrom sale.


----------



## 880

winnie_cooper said:


> Man. I just posted about fixing the riding lawnmower, and replacing the washer, dryer and refrigerator. Today (2 days after the fridge) I had to buy a dishwasher. This has to be it because there’s really nothing left in the house to break. Kind of a bummer this is happening at the same time as the Nordstrom sale.


Winnie_cooper, my deepest sympathies! I had  aif conditioning repair during covid!


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

880 said:


> Oliver, Wow!!!!!!!!!! Please post pics of your progress of this and all you other projects ! This sounds amazing!



Hi!

Thank you! I don't think that a topic like that would be of much interest, so I'm afraid, I currently have no plans to start a thread on my extensive DIY projects here on tPF.

That said, such a thread does exist in another forum - I can send you a link if you like.

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## 880

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> Hi!
> 
> Thank you! I don't think that a topic like that would be of much interest, so I'm afraid, I currently have no plans to start a thread on my extensive DIY projects here on the tPF.
> 
> That said, such a thread does exist in an other forum - I can send you a link if you like.
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver


Absolutely! But I’m sure that others here would also love to see at least your before and after pics! there is another thread here, I think coronavirus and life, where we’ve encouraged a toner to post shots of where she will build her dream home! 
Hugs


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

880 said:


> Absolutely! But I’m sure that others here would also love to see at least your before and after pics! there is another thread here, I think coronavirus and life, where we’ve encouraged a toner to post shots of where she will build her dream home!
> Hugs



"You got mail" *in my best AOL voice*  We'll see, but I surely can upload a before/after shot.

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## inverved

Decided that I needed some practical items after doing some more decluttering:

The North Face Resolve Parka II (been looking for a waterproof jacket)


Two pack navy face masks from Etsy


----------



## 880

My endocrin dr who diagnosed me as prediabetic and is one of the pioneers of Weill Cornell’s weight loss clinic,  strongly suggested I stop baking homemade sourdough focaccia, crackers and baked goods every week.  (previously my idea of dieting was to only eat my own baked goods plus a sensible diet). She specifically asked me to order the ‘thin slim’ line of goods. So I did, and I’m alittle afraid to open them bc honestly healthy food gives me more digestive issues than other food. But, this isn’t healthy unprocessed food either  I’ve always rolled my eyes re keto or diet this, and now I’m going to (Shudders) eat my own words. The granola and brownies are for DH.


----------



## skyqueen

880 said:


> My endocrin dr who diagnosed me as prediabetic and is one of the pioneers of Weill Cornell’s weight loss clinic,  strongly suggested I stop baking homemade sourdough focaccia, crackers and baked goods every week.  (previously my idea of dieting was to only eat my own baked goods plus a sensible diet). She specifically asked me to order the ‘thin slim’ line of goods. So I did, and I’m alittle afraid to open them bc honestly healthy food gives me more digestive issues than other food. But, this isn’t healthy unprocessed food either  I’ve always rolled my eyes re keto or diet this, and now I’m going to (Shudders) eat my own words. The granola and brownies are for DH.
> View attachment 4820444


Good luck, dear 880...can't hurt to try! Keep us posted................


----------



## HauteMama

880 said:


> My endocrin dr who diagnosed me as prediabetic and is one of the pioneers of Weill Cornell’s weight loss clinic,  strongly suggested I stop baking homemade sourdough focaccia, crackers and baked goods every week.  (previously my idea of dieting was to only eat my own baked goods plus a sensible diet). She specifically asked me to order the ‘thin slim’ line of goods. So I did, and I’m alittle afraid to open them bc honestly healthy food gives me more digestive issues than other food. But, this isn’t healthy unprocessed food either  I’ve always rolled my eyes re keto or diet this, and now I’m going to (Shudders) eat my own words. The granola and brownies are for DH.
> View attachment 4820444


Dh and I have not gone full keto, but we are restricting carbs. I can't say I LOVE eating this way (I LOVE doughnuts, bread, rice, potatoes, cake, tortillas, etc.), but I can tell you it works. Just limiting my carbs to about half of what I normally ate has led to a loss of a few pounds in just a week with no other changes; the blood sugar fluctuations just aren't there the way they are with the doughnuts and cake and bread. We are just leaving the high carb foods off the menu and eating things plain with about a half plate of veggies or salad. Grilled or roasted veggies are great. Anyway, I will look into these bread for the rare occasion I just MUST have something carb-like!


----------



## 880

HauteMama said:


> Dh and I have not gone full keto, but we are restricting carbs. I can't say I LOVE eating this way (I LOVE doughnuts, bread, rice, potatoes, cake, tortillas, etc.), but I can tell you it works. Just limiting my carbs to about half of what I normally ate has led to a loss of a few pounds in just a week with no other changes; the blood sugar fluctuations just aren't there the way they are with the doughnuts and cake and bread. We are just leaving the high carb foods off the menu and eating things plain with about a half plate of veggies or salad. Grilled or roasted veggies are great. Anyway, I will look into these bread for the rare occasion I just MUST have something carb-like!


Thank you all! Haute Mama, congratulations to you and your DH for limiting your carbs! the thin slim bread is sliced like a store bought loaf. We tried it toasted with butter and while it’s not gourmet, it does pass for toast. The granola is okay and has a faint stevia aftertaste (but it’s mainly sweetened with erythritol, and ive been too afraid to open the brownie (yet). Thin slim even has pasta but I decided not to get it this time around. HTH


----------



## Rouge H

I can’t wait to receive my mask with this precious baby front/center


----------



## Rouge H

880 said:


> My endocrin dr who diagnosed me as prediabetic and is one of the pioneers of Weill Cornell’s weight loss clinic,  strongly suggested I stop baking homemade sourdough focaccia, crackers and baked goods every week.  (previously my idea of dieting was to only eat my own baked goods plus a sensible diet). She specifically asked me to order the ‘thin slim’ line of goods. So I did, and I’m alittle afraid to open them bc honestly healthy food gives me more digestive issues than other food. But, this isn’t healthy unprocessed food either  I’ve always rolled my eyes re keto or diet this, and now I’m going to (Shudders) eat my own words. The granola and brownies are for DH.
> View attachment 4820444



880- I’m on this. I’ve been looking for a way to back down on the carbs for myself and DH. Thanks for sharing❤️


----------



## arnott

Love my new Star Wars Day Key!   These were supposed to be released on May 4th at the Disney Store for Star Wars Day! Since the store was closed then I finally got to pick one up today! Love how it comes with a plastic protector for the tag! They must know how Collectors care about the tag!


----------



## arnott

Sulley!   Was surprised to see him at The Disney Store today as I thought he was exclusive to the Disney Parks!  Even his tag says Disney Parks on it!  Had Sulley in my hand while looking at other stuff at The Disney Store and both another customer and an employee commented on how cute he is!


----------



## arnott

Got this Minnie Mouse Easter Plush on clearance for $7.98 today, regular price $31.99!


----------



## arnott

Brian May Guitars Mask!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Birthday presents!  I bought a preloved Tiffany CBTY platinum aquamarine 5 stone bracelet and Halloween Pluto.  The CBTY was chosen because I really wanted to add more DBTY items to my collection and found her for a good price.  As for Pluto, every year for the last 5 years I buy myself a Disney Halloween Plush.  Chose Pluto because he is carrying a bucket full of candy.  Heh!


----------



## maggiesze1

Two more Sanrio facemasks!


----------



## arnott

Peter Pan Themed Minnie Mouse Plush!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

arnott said:


> Peter Pan Themed Minnie Mouse Plush!



Wow!  Those are really hard to get in the US.  I only have 3 from the series (January, February and April).  I’m hoping for October and December.  Have you been collecting them all?


----------



## arnott

AntiqueShopper said:


> Wow!  Those are really hard to get in the US.  I only have 3 from the series (January, February and April).  I’m hoping for October and December.  Have you been collecting them all?



Nope, I only bought this one because I saw it at the counter for sale at my local Disney Store when I went in to buy the Star Wars Day Key!   They had a couple others from this line too which I wasn't interested in.  I only bought this one because it's my second favourite of the whole series, the first being the January Space Mountain plush which i loved so much I bought 2 of!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

arnott said:


> Nope, I only bought this one because I saw it at the counter for sale at my local Disney Store when I went in to buy the Star Wars Day Key!   They had a couple others from this line too which I wasn't interested in.  I only bought this one because it's my second favourite of the whole series, the first being the January Space Mountain plush which i loved so much I bought 2 of!


I have only been buying favorite childhood rides so far.  However the last two (October and December) are more about memories with my kids in Disney.


----------



## arnott

AntiqueShopper said:


> I have only been buying favorite childhood rides so far.  However the last two (October and December) are more about memories with my kids in Disney.



What's the last 2?   I liked Space Mountain partly because it's a ride I've been on twice (at different Disney Parks).   I didn't even know there was a Peter Pan ride!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

arnott said:


> What's the last 2?   I liked Space Mountain partly because it's a ride I've been on twice (at different Disney Parks).   I didn't even know there was a Peter Pan ride!


September- Big Thunder Mountain
October- Haunted Mansion (my son and I went on this ride together on our last trip while my husband took the two girls to meet princesses)
November - Jungle Cruise
December- the Castle (my daughter is obsessed with Cinderella)


----------



## AntiqueShopper

arnott said:


> What's the last 2?   I liked Space Mountain partly because it's a ride I've been on twice (at different Disney Parks).   I didn't even know there was a Peter Pan ride!


Peter Pan is one of the most popular rides at Magic Kingdom.  It is a good ride for kids because there are no drops and slow moving.  Basically makes you feel like you are flying over different scenes from the movie.


----------



## arnott

AntiqueShopper said:


> September- Big Thunder Mountain
> October- Haunted Mansion (my son and I went on this ride together on our last trip while my husband took the two girls to meet princesses)
> November - Jungle Cruise
> December- the Castle (my daughter is obsessed with Cinderella)



I see!  And why did you get January, February, and April?


----------



## arnott

AntiqueShopper said:


> Wow!  Those are really hard to get in the US.  I only have 3 from the series (January, February and April).  I’m hoping for October and December.  Have you been collecting them all?



Here's a comparison of my 2 Faves from the Minnie Mouse The Main Attraction Line,  front and back.  Actually they are my 2 favourite Minnie Mouse Plushes of all time!       Which one do you like better?!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

arnott said:


> I see!  And why did you get January, February, and April?


January- remember riding as a kid with my mom/ first roller coaster I liked
February (Pirates)- I rode it with my parents and sister- in 2018 my children went to Disney for the first time.  I rode the ride with my husband and 3 kids.  I was told it was fine for little ones by my travel agent.  I was told that there were no drops on it.  There was 1 drop (a small one) and my youngest giggled so much.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

arnott said:


> Here's a comparison of my 2 Faves from the Minnie Mouse The Main Attraction Line,  front and back.  Actually they are my 2 favourite Minnie Mouse Plushes of all time!       Which one do you like better?!



Love the comparison!  It’s so hard to choose!  I gravitate towards the Space Mountain- but only by a hair.  I love the bow.


----------



## arnott

AntiqueShopper said:


> Love the comparison!  It’s so hard to choose!  I gravitate towards the* Space Mountain*- but only by a hair.  I love the bow.



Same here!  I love how they made her dress look like the outside of Space Mountain.  And the galaxy print!  I also like it because I've been on that ride and never even knew the Peter Pan ride existed.  But I love how detailed the Peter Pan one is!  The Stars on her ear, how it shows the silhouette of Peter Pan and the kids flying on her dress, the shiny gold metallic stars on her dress!      It's the most detailed Disney Plush I've seen!     This Minnie Mouse line in general is much more detailed than Mickey Mouse Memories!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

arnott said:


> Same here!  I love how they made her dress look like the outside of Space Mountain.  And the galaxy print!  I also like it because I've been on that ride and never even knew the Peter Pan ride existed.  But I love how detailed the Peter Pan one is!  The Stars on her ear, how it shows the silhouette of Peter Pan and the kids flying on her dress, the shiny gold metallic stars on her dress!      It's the most detailed Disney Plush I've seen!     This Minnie Mouse line in general is much more detailed than Mickey Mouse Memories!


I agree!  This collection is amazing!  Way better than Mickey Memories or Wisdom! If these were easy to get and had the room I probably would have bought them all.  
My favorite ride as a kid was Small World- and I made my parents ride it over and over.  My kids went on it in November and all of them loved it.  Had to get April’s!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

My last purchase today was a pedometer (a $5.00 type from Walmart so I can track my steps and lose some of this quarantine weight) and a ton of school supplies.


----------



## minnnea

I made some ridiculous finds today! Plates from 1960-1970 in great condition 1,5-3,5€ piece. Checked that thay sell online 5-20€ piece. They are for use however.


----------



## JenJBS

This pretty purple Bottega Veneta Campana.


----------



## Sunshine mama

AntiqueShopper said:


> My last purchase today was a pedometer (a $5.00 type from Walmart so I can track my steps and lose some of this quarantine weight) and a ton of school supplies.


If I can lose weight with a pedometer I would like one please!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> This pretty purple Bottega Veneta Campana.
> View attachment 4825664


This is very prettttttyyyy!


----------



## minnnea

JenJBS said:


> This pretty purple Bottega Veneta Campana.
> View attachment 4825664


Lovely color!!  I was just drooling one!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Sunshine mama said:


> If I can lose weight with a pedometer I would like one please!!


Lol!  I’ve found in the past tracking my steps has helped.  I like to beat my score from the prior day.  It becomes a game.


----------



## JenJBS

minnnea said:


> Lovely color!!  I was just drooling one!



Thank you!    I scored this one on Tradesy.


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> This is very prettttttyyyy!



Thank you!  It's probably the same color as the purple BV Nodini I carried earlier this week that you liked the color. Definitely my favorite BV color!


----------



## Lake Effect

A Lands End store opened up in my neighborhood last year. I love them for many basic items. And now it seems they have just about all the sweaters they have from preCovid for $19.99. I picked up 2 quarter zip Shaker knit ( Yes thank you God lol my 1987 Express Shaker knit came back!) sweaters that I had my eye on preCovid and completely forgot about . And an oversized sweatshirt. All I need to buy is a pair of Old Navy bootleg khakis I saw in my size NWT on eBay and my fall work from home wardrobe is complete!


----------



## arnott

My Elton John Kokeshi Doll and Keychain arrived all the way from England today!    He is hand painted and made of Superba and Beech Wood! I’ve wanted  these since I saw a video of them at the Elton John Pop Up shop in Toronto last October and was pissed they were not available in Vancouver! So cute!   Which one do you like better?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Apple ipad pro 12.9 for DD and a Surface pro 7 for another DD. 
Both are really nice!
This newest iPad pro can also be used as an extra monitor with an existing Apple computer ecosystem. DD loves this feature a lot.
My iPad pro, which is the model right before this, can't be used as an extra monitor.


----------



## zinacef

arnott said:


> My Elton John Kokeshi Doll and Keychain arrived all the way from England today!    He is hand painted and made of Superba and Beech Wood! I’ve wanted  these since I saw a video of them at the Elton John Pop Up shop in Toronto last October and was pissed they were not available in Vancouver! So cute!   Which one do you like better?



I collect kokeshi dolls for my kids!  I want this!  Another thing to hunt, I guess!!! Love it!


----------



## GhstDreamer

A new dehumidifier for my parents. Theirs started making a strange loud sound for the past couple of months and getting them a new dehumidifier is the only way to make sure they get rid of the broken one.


----------



## RT1

GhstDreamer said:


> A new dehumidifier for my parents. Theirs started making a strange loud sound for the past couple of months and getting them a new dehumidifier *is the only way to make sure they get rid of the broken one.*


I certainly know what you're going through in this.


----------



## arnott

zinacef said:


> I collect kokeshi dolls for my kids!  I want this!  Another thing to hunt, I guess!!! Love it!



It also comes in pink!  Which one do you like better?









						Elton John x Lucie Kaas - Elton In Pink
					

Elton John x Lucie Kaas - Elton In Pink




					store.eltonjohn.com


----------



## RT1

arnott said:


> It also comes in pink!  Which one do you like better?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elton John x Lucie Kaas - Elton In Pink
> 
> 
> Elton John x Lucie Kaas - Elton In Pink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> store.eltonjohn.com


The pink one has a cool vibe to it.
I kinda' like this one.    

Have you scored anything new from the Roger Taylor/Brian May/Queen sites lately?


----------



## arnott

RTone said:


> The pink one has a cool vibe to it.
> I kinda' like this one.
> 
> Have you scored anything new from the Roger Taylor/Brian May/Queen sites lately?



I just ordered the Roger Taylor Bucket Hat and Mask, but it will take a while for them to arrive since they are still awaiting stock:









						'Taylored' 2020 Lion Bucket Hat
					

'Taylored' Lion Bucket Hat




					www.queenonlinestore.com
				












						'Taylored' Face Mask
					

'Taylored' Face Mask




					www.queenonlinestore.com


----------



## RT1

I just ordered the Freddie moustache mask, the Queen large gold crest mask, and two T-Shirts.


----------



## arnott

RTone said:


> I just ordered the Freddie moustache mask, the Queen large gold crest mask, and two T-Shirts.



Congrats!  That Freddie Mask just came out!   Which 2  T-Shirts?


----------



## RT1

The "South America Live '81" and the "News of The World- Frank."
It'll be awhile before I get this as the Freddie moustache mask does not release until the 28th.

So much cool stuff on that website and I think that I'm as big a Queen fan as you are!


----------



## Sunshine mama

arnott said:


> It also comes in pink!  Which one do you like better?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elton John x Lucie Kaas - Elton In Pink
> 
> 
> Elton John x Lucie Kaas - Elton In Pink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> store.eltonjohn.com


I love the pink!!!


----------



## arnott

Sunshine mama said:


> I love the pink!!!



Better than the white?


----------



## Sunshine mama

arnott said:


> Better than the white?


I'm a pink girl!!! White is cute too, and his hair is cuter on the white.  Sorry for not being helpful.


----------



## arnott

RTone said:


> The "South America Live '81" and the "News of The World- Frank."
> It'll be awhile before I get this as the Freddie moustache mask *does not release until the 28th.*
> 
> So much cool stuff on that website and I think that I'm as big a Queen fan as you are!



Post pictures when you receive everything!   I'm guessing you picked the option to have everything sent at once instead of separately when each item is available.

I'm waiting for the 28th for this Brian Bra to be released!      









						Official BMG Sports Top
					

Official BMG Sports Top




					www.queenonlinestore.com


----------



## arnott

Sunshine mama said:


> I'm a pink girl!!! White is cute too.



I liked the white because Elton is recognizable in it.    For the pink one,  it is not obvious who he is.


----------



## arnott

RTone said:


> The "South America Live '81" and the *"News of The World- Frank."*
> It'll be awhile before I get this as the Freddie moustache mask does not release until the 28th.
> 
> So much cool stuff on that website and I think that I'm as big a Queen fan as you are!



I just looked it up!  Is it this one?  I like!  News of the World is my favourite Queen Album and favourite Era of Queen!   Did you get the Women's or Men's size?









						News Of The World 'Frank' Full Print T-Shirt
					

Queen News Of The World 'Frank' T-Shirt




					www.queenonlinestore.com


----------



## RT1

arnott said:


> Post pictures when you receive everything!   I'm guessing you picked the option to have everything sent at once instead of separately when each item is available.
> 
> I'm waiting for the 28th for this Brian Bra to be released!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Official BMG Sports Top
> 
> 
> Official BMG Sports Top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.queenonlinestore.com



Yeah, I'm having everything shipped at the same time.
I really want that figure of Freddie in Montreux.      
Better grab this while I can, it'll probably sell out.

I'll be sure to post some pics.

I love that Brian Bra!!!


----------



## RT1

arnott said:


> I just looked it up!  Is it this one?  I like!  News of the World is my favourite Queen Album and favourite Era of Queen!   Did you get the Women's or Men's size?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> News Of The World 'Frank' Full Print T-Shirt
> 
> 
> Queen News Of The World 'Frank' T-Shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.queenonlinestore.com


That's it.  
Men's Medium


----------



## arnott

RTone said:


> Yeah, I'm having everything shipped at the same time.
> *I really want that figure of Freddie in Montreux.
> Better grab this while I can, it'll probably sell out.*
> 
> I'll be sure to post some pics.
> 
> I love that Brian Bra!!!



I just looked it up!  It is pretty cool!









						Freddie Mercury - Montreux The Statue
					

Freddie Mercury - Montreux The Statue




					www.queenonlinestore.com


----------



## zinacef

arnott said:


> It also comes in pink!  Which one do you like better?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elton John x Lucie Kaas - Elton In Pink
> 
> 
> Elton John x Lucie Kaas - Elton In Pink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> store.eltonjohn.com


I love the pink, found this in Vertgo, I’m gonna put this on my Christmas hint list! But I agree, he’s recognizable on the white


----------



## arnott

zinacef said:


> I love the pink, found this in Vertgo, I’m gonna put this on my Christmas hint list! But I agree, he’s recognizable on the white



What's Vertgo?


----------



## arnott

Put my new Elton charm on my LV bags.  Does he look better on the Azur or the Monogram?


----------



## zinacef

arnott said:


> What's Vertgo?


It’s actually Vertigo Home, it’s an eclectic modern store in Laguna Beach. I’ll be doing my Christmas shopping with them. Such a fun store! They are actually Lucie Kaas dolls.  They come in different characters, expensive but really really cute.


----------



## ColdSteel

Palm Beach Sandals! All leather. A style I've admired for a really long time.


----------



## arnott

My Queen Framed Stamp Set arrived today from The Royal Mail in England!


----------



## etudes

This cutie coin pouch here


----------



## Sunshine mama

arnott said:


> Put my new Elton charm on my LV bags.  Does he look better on the Azur or the Monogram?



So cute together!


----------



## skyqueen

ColdSteel said:


> Palm Beach Sandals! All leather. A style I've admired for a really long time.
> 
> View attachment 4827880


I have several Jack Rogers sandals and love them, but I was curious, so I checked out their website and found these. Do they run TTS? Not LV but very cute and I'm saving $500  
They look well made!


----------



## ColdSteel

skyqueen said:


> I have several Jack Rogers sandals and love them, but I was curious, so I checked out their website and found these. Do they run TTS? Not LV but very cute and I'm saving $500
> They look well made!



I'll let you know when I get them! I read that they run TTS but once my poshmark seller ships them you bet I'll give you a report!  

The last seller I bought these from was likely inactive so I got a refund, but what I really wanted was my ridiculous pair of rust jeans. I found them this morning for way cheaper, score! I had a pair a long time ago and eventually outgrew them. They were SUCH a good color.


----------



## arnott

Just received these today!  2 prints of artwork of Brian May from a Canadian Artist!        Which one do you like better?   

This one is titled "White Queen":



This one is titled "2000s Bri":


----------



## Pollie-Jean

After the heat wave, I'm looking forward to autumn


----------



## Souzie

Received my cabinet and just set it up. I thought it would match our dining chair cushions but it's really dark IRL...like a dark red bordering on burgundy. It just photographs extremely light. I bought it to store extra shoes and it serves it's purpose so there's that, I guess...


----------



## arnott

Pollie-Jean said:


> After the heat wave, I'm looking forward to autumn
> 
> 
> View attachment 4829194
> View attachment 4829195
> 
> 
> View attachment 4829196



Where did you get that Purse?


----------



## RT1

arnott said:


> Just received these today!  2 prints of artwork of Brian May from a Canadian Artist!        Which one do you like better?
> 
> This one is titled "White Queen":
> 
> 
> 
> This one is titled "2000s Bri":




I like the "White Queen" slightly better, but that's JMHO.
They both are superb!!


----------



## RT1

You are my "Queen" hero!!!     
You have all the great stuff.   
Elton, Queen...what other groups do you love?   
Fantastic taste in Rock & Roll memorabilia.


----------



## GhstDreamer

arnott said:


> Just received these today!  2 prints of artwork of Brian May from a Canadian Artist!        Which one do you like better?
> 
> This one is titled "White Queen":
> 
> 
> 
> This one is titled "2000s Bri":



Both look great but I like white queen better. It's the black and white.

Now I need to go listen to some Radio Ga Ga.


----------



## Souzie

Got these dresses...from French Connection..



The East Order..



Likely..



And this cardigan from the Rouje sale..


----------



## arnott

Disney  Pin    :


----------



## arnott

Dumbo Themed Minnie Mouse Ears!    My first set of Mouse Ears!   I'm thinking of wearing these as a Halloween costume since 2020 is the Year of the Mouse!



Also got these pins from the same line.   I love the Dumbo one!


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## arnott

Disney Store Canada Day Key!


----------



## indiaink

My Classic Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Nappa Wallet in Atlantic Blue.


----------



## JenJBS

This little cutie from Gucci.  Since it's listed as a coin pouch, not a handbag, that means I didn't break Ban Island, right?


----------



## arnott

Some Disney Store Pins!  The Easter ones were on clearance since The Disney Store was closed during Easter.  They were almost half price:


----------



## RT1

JenJBS said:


> This little cutie from Gucci.  Since it's listed as a coin pouch, not a handbag, that means I didn't break Ban Island, right?
> 
> View attachment 4832501
> View attachment 4832502


That's the way I see it!


JenJBS said:


> This little cutie from Gucci.  Since it's listed as a coin pouch, *not a handbag, that means I didn't break Ban Island, right?*
> 
> View attachment 4832501
> View attachment 4832502



That's kinda' the way I see it.


----------



## arnott

This huge zippered Steamboat Willie Tote Bag!   Regular price $34.99, but was offered for $16.00 with any purchase at The Disney Store.


----------



## arnott

Pusheen Summer 2020 Subscription Box arrived today!  Bought it for this cute Ringer T-Shirt:


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> This little cutie from Gucci.  Since it's listed as a coin pouch, not a handbag, that means I didn't break Ban Island, right?
> 
> View attachment 4832501
> View attachment 4832502


You know I love huge bags!!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> You know I love huge bags!!



Yes.  And you have such a cute collection of them!


----------



## <3mychinitos

Today I went to Trader Joe’s and got bread, milk, organic strawberries, chicken, meat, butter, and some other random vegetables and herbs.

Fun stuff:
Friday I got Baies Diptyque candle and Hermes Lipstick in Rouge Epice!  I wanted another Oran sandals, but I didn’t like any colors available, hence just the lipstick


----------



## ColdSteel

Taking it back to 2010 with this adorable Zac Posen for Target dress! I re-bought the safety pin print shirt that I had to let go of a few years ago because I'd finally outgrown it. Fabulous cuts on those pieces


----------



## Souzie

Love Shack Fancy ruffle mini..



I also purchased silk roses and some curly willow..




Trying to recreate this look for my dressing room..


----------



## arnott

Coach Rexy Mask!


----------



## arnott

While I have many plush toys, this is my very first Badger I took him with me today!


----------



## maria28

Nothing extravagant but I’m looking forward to this...though not sure when I’ll be wearing it since I’ve barely gone out unless necessary since March


----------



## maria28

T


arnott said:


> While I have many plush toys, this is my very first Badger I took him with me today!



So cute


----------



## arnott

maria28 said:


> T
> 
> So cute



Thanks!


----------



## arnott

Mickey Mouse Canada Plush!   Love his Ringer T-Shirt!


----------



## Sunshine mama

:heart:mychinitos said:


> Today I went to Trader Joe’s and got bread, milk, organic strawberries, chicken, meat, butter, and some other random vegetables and herbs.
> 
> Fun stuff:
> Friday I got Baies Diptyque candle and Hermes Lipstick in Rouge Epice!  I wanted another Oran sandals, but I didn’t like any colors available, hence just the lipstick


Did you wait in line to get into Trader Joe's?


----------



## arnott

Got these cute Mickey Mouse Masks from The Disney Store today!


----------



## maggiesze1

Just ordered 2 face masks and a zip pouch from Tokidoki. Actually, I wanted just the masks, but since I had a 15% discount, I decided to grab a pouch as well.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

arnott said:


> Got these cute Mickey Mouse Masks from The Disney Store today!



How is the sizing of the masks?  Are they true to size or do they run small?


----------



## tlamdang08

Just Arrived.


----------



## arnott

AntiqueShopper said:


> How is the sizing of the masks?  Are they true to size or do they run small?



If you look at all the reviews on Shop Disney, it got very low reviews because everyone was complaining that it fits very small!  The  large fits adults with small faces.  After finding this out I bought XL and it fits perfectly!  If you have a small face I'd say get large.


----------



## arnott

maggiesze1 said:


> Just ordered 2 face masks and a zip pouch from Tokidoki. Actually, I wanted just the masks, but since I had a 15% discount, I decided to grab a pouch as well.
> View attachment 4839431
> 
> View attachment 4839432
> 
> 
> View attachment 4839433



Where did you order these?


----------



## arnott

Bunny and Ducky from Toy Story 4!   They were on clearance and buy 2 get 1 free at The Disney Store!


----------



## maggiesze1

arnott said:


> Where did you order these?


I ordered them from their site: www.tokidoki.it


----------



## tatertot

A huge set of Sakura Gelly Roll pens for my son to draw with. He used mine the other day during art and loved them so I got him a set of his own.


----------



## tulipfield

Chuck roast and assorted other groceries.  Oh I finally found rubbing alcohol at the store today so this week is a success.


----------



## Sunshine mama

This strawberry.


----------



## RT1

How nice is this???     
Really like this one SM.


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> This strawberry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4840805



Adorable!  Can I ask where you found this cutie?


----------



## Sunshine mama

RT1 said:


> How nice is this???
> Really like this one SM.


I just ordered it early this morning.  Couldn't wait to share!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Adorable!  Can I ask where you found this cutie?


Thank you! From Kate Spade. Today it's extra 40%off. I had been eyeing it for awhile. If you search for strawberry,  it'll pop up.


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you! From Kate Spade. Today it's extra 40%off. I had been eyeing it for awhile. If you search for strawberry,  it'll pop up.



Thank you!   I ended up deciding to get these cute little cherries instead... Thanks for letting me know about the sale!


----------



## maria28

I ordered this costume for my son since he is a big yugioh fan.

I have made the other parts of the costume (the wig, millenium pendant and duel disk) out of foam for him


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!   I ended up deciding to get these cute little cherries instead... Thanks for letting me know about the sale!
> 
> View attachment 4840986


You're welcome!  
I think those cherries are cute too!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> You're welcome!
> I think those cherries are cute too!



Thank you!


----------



## Kimbashop

Sunshine mama said:


> This strawberry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4840805


This is just too cute for words. How big/small is it?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kimbashop said:


> This is just too cute for words. How big/small is it?


Thank you! The KS website says 3.8 x 3.5" 
I haven't received it yet.


----------



## maggiesze1

Couldn't resist...especially with their Labor Day sale...
Stoney Clover lane x Hello Kitty collab flat pouch.. So cute!


----------



## RT1

SM, just ordered one of these!     
Thank you for posting this.


----------



## V0N1B2

Picked up this new toy yesterday:



*for the non-golfers here, it’s a GPS (golf) watch. I didn’t buy a super fancy ($$$) one, since it’s my first such gadget. We’ll see if it stops me from cheating makes me a better golfer


----------



## RT1

You gotta' let me know about how well this works.    
Your golf day is Thursday, right?  

Hope you have a great round and enjoy yourself!


----------



## KittyKat65

My 13th Serigraph by my favourite artist, Shag.  This one is of my favourite musician, David Bowie.


----------



## KittyKat65

...and a new couch and coffee table from West Elm and a rug from Overstock.  When all of your vacation plans get cancelled you can buy new furniture


----------



## LemonDrop

Some super cute bamboo earrings


----------



## Souzie

Some decorations for my Christmas tree. I know it's only September but this year has been an abysmal sh*t show and I've decided to go all out on the Christmas decor. Even if I'm the only person staring at it...LOL


----------



## arnott

xsouzie said:


> Some decorations for my Christmas tree. I know it's only September but this year has been an abysmal sh*t show and I've decided to go all out on the Christmas decor. Even if I'm the only person staring at it...LOL
> 
> View attachment 4841345



Those don't look like Christmas tree decorations!


----------



## Souzie

arnott said:


> Those don't look like Christmas tree decorations!


LOL...fair enough but I have a floral Christmas tree theme going on..with poinsettia, roses etc...


----------



## ElenaAlex

Coca-cola global edition Egypt silver coin to complete my collection for now.


----------



## Sunshine mama

ElenaAlex said:


> Coca-cola global edition Egypt silver coin to complete my collection for now.
> 
> View attachment 4841638


Very interesting and cool!


----------



## LemonDrop

ElenaAlex said:


> Coca-cola global edition Egypt silver coin to complete my collection for now.
> 
> View attachment 4841638



So cute and fun!


----------



## arnott

xsouzie said:


> LOL...fair enough but I have a floral Christmas tree theme going on..with poinsettia, roses etc...



So you're going to skip Fall/Halloween/Thansgiving and go straight to Christmas?!


----------



## Souzie

arnott said:


> So you're going to skip Fall/Halloween/Thansgiving and go straight to Christmas?!



I don't really decorate for Thanksgiving or Halloween. Also my tree won't be going up till November! I'm just buying the decorations now, because it gives me something to look forward to. Also my birthday is on Christmas. So it's sort of like how you buy masks to wear for future occasions like for Canada Day/Gay Pride 2021


----------



## arnott

xsouzie said:


> I don't really decorate for Thanksgiving or Halloween. Also my tree won't be going up till November! I'm just buying the decorations now, because it gives me something to look forward to. Also my birthday is on Christmas. *So it's sort of like how you buy masks to wear for future occasions like for Canada Day/Gay Pride 2021 *


----------



## maria28

I just ordered some masks from Redbubble.com for my teenage kids: 2xSumikko Gurashi and 2xFinal Fantasy.

I love getting things from redbubble.com.  The original artists get a percentage for each sale made. So in a way, customers help support the independent artists.


----------



## pixiejenna

Bought a bunch of beauty stuff mostly for my hair, shower cap, two aquas hair turbans, t3 brush, slip scrunchies, and shiseido facial cotton.


----------



## maria28

Just arrived today.  Another tpf-er recommended them & I look forward to trying it this weekend .  I had microblading annual touch up and my aesthetician said I need to wait until this weekend before using any face mask.


----------



## JenJBS

With winter on it's way, I bought these two neck gaiter style face masks to try.


----------



## arnott

Pluto 90th Anniversary Key!


----------



## 880

I ordered the don’t bite me patch (prevents mosquito bites) on eBay. Couldn’t find it in the US from a location that would send, so ordered from the UK. Deep Woods off doesn’t seem to be enough


----------



## arnott

880 said:


> I ordered the don’t bite me patch (prevents mosquito bites) on eBay. Couldn’t find it in the US from a location that would send, so ordered from the UK. Deep Woods off doesn’t seem to be enough



You going camping?


----------



## 880

arnott said:


> You going camping?


oh no, we’re indoor couch potatoes. I just get bitten alive eating in restaurants on NYs sidewalks or working out in the park lol . With covid, I figure that I could be eating al fresco for a while.


----------



## arnott

This lovely card:


----------



## Bags_4_life

xsouzie said:


> I don't really decorate for Thanksgiving or Halloween. Also my tree won't be going up till November! I'm just buying the decorations now, because it gives me something to look forward to. Also my birthday is on Christmas. So it's sort of like how you buy masks to wear for future occasions like for Canada Day/Gay Pride 2021


   
Anyone have the scoop on xmas themed masks yet? Might as well get in there early before they become the next panic buy item that sells out


----------



## Gabs007

Actually mainly face masks, thought if I have to wear them, might as well have some fun with them and went for roses and skulls etc.


----------



## Souzie

Bags_4_life said:


> Anyone have the scoop on xmas themed masks yet? Might as well get in there early before they become the next panic buy item that sells out


PookandLoo on Etsy currently has Halloween, Thanksgiving and holiday themed masks.


----------



## pursegirl3

A Tory Burch satchel at a consignment store . My first Tory Burch purchase. Then I spent the next day tracking down the matching wallet online . As any TPF member would do..


----------



## maria28

Amazon shopping lol
Kakashi hoodie & a pull up bar (to use on days I can’t go to the gym).


----------



## arnott

Mr. Bean's 30th Anniversary Teddy!









						Mr Bean's Teddy
					

Discover Mr Bean's Teddy T-Shirt from Mr Bean, a custom product made just for you by Teespring. With world-class production and customer support, your satisfaction is guaranteed. - Mr Bean’s Teddy is everyone’s favourite Teddy!...




					teespring.com


----------



## BohemianBarbie87

I went to the mall in the first time since mid-March 
Might have gone crazy


----------



## 880

Does anyone else here feel so virtuous when it’s your DH that shops? He’s gotten some great things at Brunello, including a reversible sportscoat and a wool ‘faux denim’ jacket and then yesterday’s we went to Herno and picked up puffy hoodie to go under. And he ordered some shirts with the idea thta they are not work shirts


----------



## 880

BohemianBarbie87 said:


> I went to the mall in the first time since mid-March
> Might have gone crazy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4846891
> View attachment 4846892
> View attachment 4846894
> View attachment 4846895
> View attachment 4846896


Love everything! Love YSL, Lululemon, everything! The pink looks great with th black!


----------



## BohemianBarbie87

880 said:


> Love everything! Love YSL, Lululemon, everything! The pink looks great with th black!


Thank you!!!  I loved that color too and it was a very light material.  It was more of a crop which I normally wouldn’t but but I liked it that much.


----------



## Souzie

A Nutri Ninja blender..



And Le Creuset wok..


----------



## 880

A liebherr refrigerator. A few weeks ago the old liebherr (bought in 2011) started beeping, so I randomly pressed some buttons on the control panel. Then the building maintenance staff mistakenly set it to demo mode (after watching a you tube video) and the freezer portion died. The repair company the building has a contract with was not an authorized liebherr repair, so I had to get a second repair company in. national  Liebherr customer service didn’t return my call, so I had to throw myself on the mercy of very kind repair companies (who advised me to buy a summit) (I’ve had bad experiences w8th Sub zero, and those three plus fisher paykel are the only ones that fit flush with narrow countertops). The quote to repair was more than the cost of a new model at Drimmers Brooklyn (a good place to buy high end appliances; ask for Barry). 
the whole experience did jump start my diet to a new level bc we couldn’t store anythingmin the house for a while. I learned that, at least in NYC, every restaurant, during covid,  seems to have a shaved kale salad with protein of choice on its menu. we’re in the process of buying a second apartment now. The sellers proudly stated that the Five zone mitsubishi central air and the boffi kitchen and uber high end appliances (Fancy stuff like freezer and dishwasher drawers) were brand new... from 2011. I asked the inspector to pls give me an estimate of replacement life, just so I am not surprised. And, I asked Barry at Drimmrs to keep me in mind when I start to call him for freezer drawer replacements and give him the old model numbers and measurements.


----------



## arnott

This little guy!      Swipe to see how he hangs off my Laptop!


----------



## *Jenn*

size 5 play tennis shoes for my growing little guy!
clear nail polish to touch up my recent mani.
kitty treats. (no explanation needed)


----------



## MaseratiMomma

KittyKat65 said:


> My 13th Serigraph by my favourite artist, Shag.  This one is of my favourite musician, David Bowie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4841215


I think Shag is awesome and my son is a major Bowie fan! How awesome is this


----------



## KittyKat65

MaseratiMomma said:


> I think Shag is awesome and my son is a major Bowie fan! How awesome is this


How wonderful!


----------



## MaseratiMomma

JenJBS said:


> With winter on it's way, I bought these two neck gaiter style face masks to try.
> 
> View attachment 4844105


Have you tried these?


----------



## JenJBS

MaseratiMomma said:


> Have you tried these?



They arrived yesterday. They are a bit too large for my head, and wouldn't stay in place. <sigh>


----------



## MaseratiMomma

JenJBS said:


> They arrived yesterday. They are a bit too large for my head, and wouldn't stay in place. <sigh>


Bummer, it’s not like you can just go around trying masks on.....


----------



## JenJBS

MaseratiMomma said:


> Bummer, it’s not like you can just go around trying masks on.....



Nope... I'm going to wash them and donate them to the Homeless Shelter.


----------



## arnott

Charity T-Shirt for saving Britain's Hedgehogs.   The Sheer Heart Attack is a reference to the Queen song/album.


----------



## arnott

My latest Queen purchase!   That Brian May is a Guitarist, Astrophysicist, Animal Rights Activist, 3-D Photographer/Author, and Bra Designer!       My new Brian May Guitars Sports Top:


----------



## Souzie

New washer and dryer..


----------



## arnott

My latest Pinecone Pendant!     This one was created in commemoration of Earth Day! Notice the glass Earth inlaid on the middle of the Pinecone!


----------



## pixiejenna

I bought myself a diamond necklace for my birthday next week. Totally frivolous but it makes me happy. I;ve been eyeing it for a while and decided to go for it.


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> I bought myself a diamond necklace for my birthday next week. Totally frivolous but it makes me happy. I;ve been eyeing it for a while and decided to go for it.



Happy birthday!      Picture?


----------



## pixiejenna

arnott said:


> Happy birthday!      Picture?



Thanks. I can't really take good jewelry pictures but here's a few. It even has a few small diamonds on the chain. IRL it really sparkles that I can't capture with my phone.


----------



## maggiesze1

Its funny...I re-bought a bag from Coach. 
It was the Rainbow CC pride backpack, that I returned a few months ago. But, somehow I regretted returning it and have been thinking about it since. So, with the latest PCE event, I just bought it again but this time I customized it with a few pins!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

pixiejenna said:


> Thanks. I can't really take good jewelry pictures but here's a few. It even has a few small diamonds on the chain. IRL it really sparkles that I can't capture with my phone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4851731
> View attachment 4851732
> View attachment 4851733


So pretty!


----------



## JenJBS

pixiejenna said:


> Thanks. I can't really take good jewelry pictures but here's a few. It even has a few small diamonds on the chain. IRL it really sparkles that I can't capture with my phone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4851731
> View attachment 4851732
> View attachment 4851733



It's lovely! Happy birthday!


----------



## pixiejenna

Tried to get a picture in the sunlight not really great but slightly better than the ones from last night.


----------



## arnott

Limited Release Toy Story Alien Remix Sulley and Lotso!  Which one do you like better?!


----------



## 880

pixiejenna said:


> Thanks. I can't really take good jewelry pictures but here's a few. It even has a few small diamonds on the chain. IRL it really sparkles that I can't capture with my phone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4851731
> View attachment 4851732
> View attachment 4851733


Happy birthday! Love the necklace and the nail polish! ing

my latest purchase tonight was crispy spicy chicken, Sichuan dry beef with shredded carrots, and Peking duck, pancakes and white rice. It’s been a tough week: DHs mom found out she has carcinomatosis (and we were scrambling to get surgery consults and opinions between Sloan Kettering and Dana Farber) and I was finalizing an accepted bid on a new apt, and there may be serious issues re the due diligence  inspection report that may cost hundreds of thousands extra. So we Really needed fattening crispy food!


----------



## pixiejenna

Sorry to hear about your MIL @808 that’s a rough week.


----------



## 880

Thanks @pixiejenna! have Been raiding the frig all evening  find that helps


----------



## Susies7

My answer to everything eat!  Chocolate usually helps!  This Ruth Bader Ginsburg death has totally devastated me.  I think I ate my weight in food last night


----------



## travelbliss

LV Christmas Animations Passport holder.  Can't believe it was available.


----------



## brbshopping

I bought some Vans for my boyfriend! I'm such a good girlfriend.


----------



## skyqueen

880 said:


> Happy birthday! Love the necklace and the nail polish! ing
> 
> my latest purchase tonight was crispy spicy chicken, Sichuan dry beef with shredded carrots, and Peking duck, pancakes and white rice. It’s been a tough week: DHs mom found out she has carcinomatosis (and we were scrambling to get surgery consults and opinions between Sloan Kettering and Dana Farber) and I was finalizing an accepted bid on a new apt, and there may be serious issues re the due diligence  inspection report that may cost hundreds of thousands extra. So we Really needed fattening crispy food!


Thinking of you


----------



## jules 8

This tote from LL Bean


----------



## JenJBS

880 said:


> Happy birthday! Love the necklace and the nail polish! ing
> 
> my latest purchase tonight was crispy spicy chicken, Sichuan dry beef with shredded carrots, and Peking duck, pancakes and white rice. It’s been a tough week: DHs mom found out she has carcinomatosis (and we were scrambling to get surgery consults and opinions between Sloan Kettering and Dana Farber) and I was finalizing an accepted bid on a new apt, and there may be serious issues re the due diligence  inspection report that may cost hundreds of thousands extra. So we Really needed fattening crispy food!



Sorry about the tough week.   Hope this next week is better for you. Will add your MIL to my prayers.


----------



## 880

Thank you for your kind words and thoughts, @skyqueen and  @JenJBS! I very much appreciate it!

ITA, @Susies7 re RBG. She held out as long as possible.

l’shana Tovah.


----------



## RT1

880 said:


> Thanks @pixiejenna! have Been raiding the frig all evening  find that helps


You and all the family are in my thoughts and prayers, my dear friend!


----------



## 880

Thank you RT1! Big hug and hope you are enjoying your vacation!


----------



## pixiejenna

Susies7 said:


> My answer to everything eat!  Chocolate usually helps!  This Ruth Bader Ginsburg death has totally devastated me.  I think I ate my weight in food last night





880 said:


> Thank you for your kind words and thoughts, @skyqueen and  @JenJBS! I very much appreciate it!
> 
> ITA, @Susies7 re RBG. She held out as long as possible.
> 
> l’shana Tovah.



It’s depressing on several levels. We lost someone so absolutely amazing in a time when we are in need much of hope which sucks. But knowing that she was probably fighting even harder to make it though the election while so ill also breaks my heart.


----------



## Sunshine mama

KittyKat65 said:


> ...and a new couch and coffee table from West Elm and a rug from Overstock.  When all of your vacation plans get cancelled you can buy new furniture
> 
> View attachment 4841223
> 
> 
> View attachment 4841224


I really like your piano bench!
I need a comfy piano bench and yours looks comfy!


----------



## Lake Effect

880 said:


> Thank you for your kind words and thoughts, @skyqueen and  @JenJBS! I very much appreciate it!
> 
> ITA, @Susies7 re RBG. She held out as long as possible.
> 
> l’shana Tovah.





Susies7 said:


> My answer to everything eat!  Chocolate usually helps!  This Ruth Bader Ginsburg death has totally devastated me.  I think I ate my weight in food last night





pixiejenna said:


> It’s depressing on several levels. We lost someone so absolutely amazing in a time when we are in need much of hope which sucks. But knowing that she was probably fighting even harder to make it though the election while so ill also breaks my heart.


When I thought 2016 just cr@pped out with Frey, Bowie, Rickman (and Prince, right?); well who knew that would be Little League compared to what 2020 has been serving up.
Just going to make a bag of popcorn.


----------



## KittyKat65

Sunshine mama said:


> I really like your piano bench!
> I need a comfy piano bench and yours looks comfy!


Thanks.  It is a replica based on the Hans Wegner bench for about $5,000 less  
https://www.1stdibs.com/furniture/seating/stools/piano-stool-hans-j-wegner/id-f_16653412/


----------



## Sunshine mama

KittyKat65 said:


> Thanks.  It is a replica based on the Hans Wegner bench for about $5,000 less
> https://www.1stdibs.com/furniture/seating/stools/piano-stool-hans-j-wegner/id-f_16653412/


Nice!


----------



## arnott

Because he was on sale!


----------



## amrx87

I ordered a whole bunch of dresses! My husband and I are doing our first child-free weekend in 19 months at the beginning of November.


----------



## Four Tails

My daily driver is an IWC titanium perpetual chronograph GST 3756, but it's away for service for 11 weeks. I've sent off five watches for service this year, so I decided to give the Series 6 Apple Watch a spin since it's the most ubiquitous watch at work and seemingly everywhere else.

It was a no-brainer to get the titanium case. I wish it could have been the Hermes AW (stainless steel case only), but I have always been very fond of titanium. I resisted this device for years and would never have purchased if it weren't truly the most appropriate for work. I already have three bands and will likely pick up two more very soon. So far, it's a pretty neat little thing.


----------



## bmk33

Oatly strawberry ice cream!


----------



## ElenaAlex

Cover for my ipad.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Disney Wishables - from the movie Coco


----------



## arnott

AntiqueShopper said:


> Disney Wishables - from the movie Coco
> 
> View attachment 4855619



Ooh!   And I thought I was the only one here to collect Wishables!   I recently got the Jungle Cruise  Skipper and Gorilla Wishables:



And these Toy Story ones:



And Sulley:


----------



## arnott

My latest Queen purchase!     I've had this Mug in my cart for a while, but watching Bohemian Rhapsody for the 2nd time inspired me to finally pull the trigger!   Smile was Brian and Roger's original band!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

arnott said:


> Ooh!   And I thought I was the only one here to collect Wishables!   I recently got the Jungle Cruise  Skipper and Gorilla Wishables:
> 
> 
> 
> And these Toy Story ones:
> 
> 
> 
> And Sulley:



I only have a few- really only buy them when I can purchase in person and feel the bags- Lol!  However these I purchased online and sadly got the only one from the bag I didn’t want- Lol! 

 Other ones I own:
Winnie the Pooh series: Heffalump
Haunted Mansion Series: the Bride
Nightmare Before Xmas: Zero
Frozen Ever After: Anna


----------



## arnott

AntiqueShopper said:


> I only have a few- really only buy them when I can purchase in person and feel the bags- Lol!  However these I purchased online and sadly got the only one from the bag I didn’t want- Lol!
> 
> Other ones I own:
> Winnie the Pooh series: Heffalump
> Haunted Mansion Series: the Bride
> Nightmare Before Xmas: Zero
> Frozen Ever After: Anna



I also have the Anna Wishable!  She is one of the best ones IMO.  So detailed and nice colours!  I actually got her by accident...I was feeling the bags and thought I had Sven!  But I got Sven my 2nd try.  I also got Trixie by accident...I was trying to get Mr. Potato Head which I got on my 2nd try as well!  I also got Captain Mickey:


----------



## AntiqueShopper

arnott said:


> I also have the Anna Wishable!  She is one of the best ones IMO.  So detailed and nice colours!  I actually got her by accident...I was feeling the bags and thought I had Sven!  But I got Sven my 2nd try.  I also got Trixie by accident...I was trying to get Mr. Potato Head which I got on my 2nd try as well!  I also got Captain Mickey:



My 8 year old son has Sven and 3 year old has Elsa.  Lol!  
Kids collections:

Son: Sven and Santa Mickey
5 year old daughter: 3 of the food ones from first series (missing Dole Whip and Mint Chocolate Chip)
3 year old daughter: Elsa, Tigger, Rabbit and Pooh Bear 

Husband doesn’t have any but cool with me getting Coco ones since he loves that movie. Lol!

I also bought a new dryer which will be installed this week.


----------



## arnott

AntiqueShopper said:


> My 8 year old son has Sven and 3 year old has Elsa.  Lol!
> Kids collections:
> 
> Son: Sven and Santa Mickey
> 5 year old daughter: 3 of the food ones from first series (missing Dole Whip and Mint Chocolate Chip)
> 3 year old daughter: Elsa, Tigger, Rabbit and Pooh Bear
> 
> Husband doesn’t have any but cool with me getting Coco ones since he loves that movie. Lol!
> 
> I also bought a new dryer which will be installed this week.



That's cool that you and your kids all have your separate collections!


----------



## tlamdang08

New Wok set and two set of bowls and plates from Crate&Barrel outlet store.


----------



## pixiejenna

I grabbed a pair of these fingers crossed. I loved the glitter pair in the nordie sale which sold out the first day of icon. I found a pair in this white glitter in the high top style from bloomies but they canceled the order the next day. Even better to get them on sale I can’t wait!









						P448 | John Lace-Up Sneaker | Nordstrom Rack
					

P448 - John Lace-Up Sneaker is now 53% off. Free Shipping on orders over $89.



					www.nordstromrack.com


----------



## ElenaAlex

Congratulations @*pixiejenna*

My last arrived purchase - a present from me to myself for my bday 

But my very last purchase is LV Antigua crossbody bag as I gave my old crossbody bag to my mom and it is very very useful bag to have


----------



## maria28

My recent purchase arrived from a dear TPF sister


----------



## 880

maria28 said:


> My recent purchase arrived from a dear TPF sister
> 
> View attachment 4856835
> 
> 
> View attachment 4856836


This is so beautiful! Congrats! My latest purchase: roasted unsalted pistachios; medjool dates and chocolate covered peanuts (sugar free) from Nuts.com. I’m also waitlisted for their chakri which i Like despite the fact it’s not exactly authentic. I use them as croutons


----------



## arnott

These vinyl figures of one of my favourite Disneyland rides!   Which one do you like better?


----------



## arnott

Elton John socks and T-Shirt:


----------



## Sharont2305

Mmmm, coffee


----------



## Souzie

This tv stand. My tv's on the wall so the stand will be used to hide the wifi box, tv boxes and wires..



Dry shampoo..



Macarons..


----------



## limom

A drooling emoji is much needed here. Macarons...yum, yum, yum


----------



## maria28

The little hand crochet Tonberry (Final Fantasy inspired) charm I ordered from an Etsy seller arrived yesterday


----------



## KayuuKathey

Monogram Initialed Canvas Crochet Tote & Lanvin Sneakers from TRR & Matcha Latte


----------



## arnott

Keroppi Funko Pop!


----------



## maxx

This Balmain tweed jacket and a Naeem Khan sequin skirt! I'm stocking up for the future.


----------



## GhstDreamer

A paper shredder.


----------



## arnott

Ink and Paint Sorcerer Mickey Plushes:


----------



## coniglietta

Frozen vegetables and frozen blueberries


----------



## arnott

My first ever Vinyl Record!   Actually there are 2 Vinyls inside! Too bad I don’t have a record player!   Flarelight Glimmer Vinyl Record is limited to 100 signed copies. I got number 88/100! And addressed to me with a smiley face!   Packaged and sent by Tyler (Queen's percussionist) himself!


----------



## Designer_Dreams

New foundation and some perfume there are so many gifts with purchase at Nordy right now! I couldn't resist


----------



## leechiyong

Bulgari x Ambush coin purse and Peter Nitz micro bags:


----------



## tlamdang08

Just added new cactus


leechiyong said:


> Bulgari x Ambush coin purse and Peter Nitz micro bags:
> View attachment 4862359


So cute!


----------



## maria28

I finally found the black version of the cherry red (burgundy) dr martens boots I bought last year.

The red ones are so comfy, but by the time I wanted to get the black versions as well last year, I found that they were out of stock on the official website.

I’ve been looking on dr Martens website every now and then since end of last year...last night since I had face mask on, I decided to just browse.  And they just had stock of them again.

I’m so happy


----------



## goldenblonde

The Ordinary marine hyaluronics, Chanel red lipstick (colour, shine, intensity in a flash: Swing), Caudalie anti-wrinkle spf 50.


----------



## Gabs007

A cashmere snoot type scarf and the Lagerfeld lightweight jacket with down for my mom


----------



## ditzydi

Four Tails said:


> My daily driver is an IWC titanium perpetual chronograph GST 3756, but it's away for service for 11 weeks. I've sent off five watches for service this year, so I decided to give the Series 6 Apple Watch a spin since it's the most ubiquitous watch at work and seemingly everywhere else.
> 
> It was a no-brainer to get the titanium case. I wish it could have been the Hermes AW (stainless steel case only), but I have always been very fond of titanium. I resisted this device for years and would never have purchased if it weren't truly the most appropriate for work. I already have three bands and will likely pick up two more very soon. So far, it's a pretty neat little thing.
> 
> View attachment 4855109


Maybe you could buy some Hermes bands to swap out.  The colors are so pretty.


----------



## Four Tails

ditzydi said:


> Maybe you could buy some Hermes bands to swap out.  The colors are so pretty.


I got a barenia strap with my order and quickly decided to also get the anemone swift after reading some strongly positive comments about swift as a band material over in the HAW thread. I really wish the bamboo came in a 40mm.


----------



## LuxePup

Latest purchase? Looney Tunes Low tops by Masters of Art. (MOA). Apparently they’re an Italian brand!


----------



## maggiesze1

LV Clapton backpack in Magnolia Pink. Youtube made me do it! Lol


----------



## Gabs007

I think I might be the odd one out here, but ever since Covid has hit, my taste for expensive designer items has seriously diminished, I got rid of a lot of things due to moving countries (again delayed due to Covid and one of the builders disappearing with 40K we paid him for doing the place up, you guessed right nothing was done, oh joy...) but I just catch myself going through stuff I adored and thinking "How often do you use it?" Maybe the whole general situation and still not having shaken the aftereffects of the virus brings me down, but I am actually less tempted to buy something and wondering if I don't have too much already... I guess I need to check my temperature, last year I would have thought that I would only say that if I am delirious...


----------



## 880

I bought a version of Yoga toes on Amazon.


----------



## Kimbashop

From the Macy's sale, sheet sets for my boys and these cute things for me:


----------



## 880

Gabs007 said:


> I got rid of a lot of things due to moving countries (again delayed due to Covid and one of the builders disappearing with 40K we paid him for doing the place up, you guessed right nothing was done, oh joy...)


@Gabs007, OMG, I Apologize. I originally laughed bc I caught your last line reference to delirium reduced shopping, but then I read this again and I am so horrified for you! I am so sorry. Wow. I cannot believe this happened to you. . .

@Kimbashop, I love your cuff bracelet and other treats.


----------



## Gabs007

880 said:


> @Gabs007, OMG, I Apologize. I originally laughed bc I caught your last line reference to delirium reduced shopping, but then I read this again and I am so horrified for you! I am so sorry. Wow. I cannot believe this happened to you. . .
> 
> @Kimbashop, I love your cuff bracelet and other treats.



We're OK, can't say it doesn't hurt, but I believe in karma, mind you, we couldn't check up on the place due to work commitments, so the reports we got, we thought everything going to plan, the guy was good, even reported problems with the cherry trees planted, which apparently were never planted, double glazing, requested more money due to having to rebuild part of the wall, it all sounded so very authentic....) then all of a sudden there was radio silence, we went back to the estate agent (who is marvelous and so helpful, who went there and checked, reported nothing was done, and now found us people who are skilled and actually cheaper - we filed a report, as we think at one point the scammer will raise his head again), there is not much you can do and dwelling on it, doesn't help.

I put it down to "s... happens" and part with a few more bags I considered previously essential but not anymore, seriously, this whole thing was a great reality check (not the cowboy builder what is going on in the world right now), I can't say I am not angry, but while it is a financial hit, it doesn't whipe us out, so we are lucky, a lot of others aren't in that position, if you want the truth, I want to do unspeakable things to the scammer, but again, if I dwell on that, nothing gained, my life poisoned, I have the odd moment where I march into the bathroom, close the door and rant because i need to let it out, but if I let it into my daily life, I am sabotaging myself, if that makes sense?


----------



## 880

Gabs007 said:


> We're OK, can't say it doesn't hurt, but I believe in karma, mind you, we couldn't check up on the place due to work commitments, so the reports we got, we thought everything going to plan, the guy was good, even reported problems with the cherry trees planted, which apparently were never planted, double glazing, requested more money due to having to rebuild part of the wall, it all sounded so very authentic....) then all of a sudden there was radio silence, we went back to the estate agent (who is marvelous and so helpful, who went there and checked, reported nothing was done, and now found us people who are skilled and actually cheaper - we filed a report, as we think at one point the scammer will raise his head again), there is not much you can do and dwelling on it, doesn't help.
> 
> I put it down to "s... happens" and part with a few more bags I considered previously essential but not anymore, seriously, this whole thing was a great reality check (not the cowboy builder what is going on in the world right now), I can't say I am not angry, but while it is a financial hit, it doesn't whipe us out, so we are lucky, a lot of others aren't in that position, if you want the truth, I want to do unspeakable things to the scammer, but again, if I dwell on that, nothing gained, my life poisoned, I have the odd moment where I march into the bathroom, close the door and rant because i need to let it out, but if I let it into my daily life, I am sabotaging myself, if that makes sense?


Yes, you make total sense! Forgot to say, I love your outlook and your posts! I went back to one of your recent ones t show my DH and he loved ‘salty spicy’ lol.


----------



## purseinsanity

Most recently?  Diet coke


----------



## arnott

These plush Cat Keychains that match my Laduree Macarons Keychain!


----------



## RT1

arnott said:


> These plush Cat Keychains that match my Laduree Macarons Keychain!



Have you received all your Queen merchandise that you ordered yet?

Still waiting on mine.   The "Freddy" mask was the hold-up and I'm looking for it any day now.


----------



## arnott

RT1 said:


> Have you received all your Queen merchandise that you ordered yet?
> 
> Still waiting on mine.   The "Freddy" mask was the hold-up and I'm looking for it any day now.



I've received some and am still waiting for some.


----------



## LemonDrop

A little travel jewelry case.


----------



## ElenaAlex

Most recent and not that important purchase is some veggies but today I received my Antigua Besace and Art deco clutch bag. I'm very happy with the purchases.


----------



## arnott

ElenaAlex said:


> Most recent and not that important purchase is some veggies but today I received my Antigua Besace and Art deco clutch bag. I'm very happy with the purchases.
> 
> View attachment 4863681



Antigua and Yellow Epi!   Very rare to see these days!


----------



## Gabs007

Do Alexander McQueen glasses count? Turns out my eye sight is failing a bit, picking up the glasses tomorrow


----------



## Gabs007

880 said:


> Yes, you make total sense! Forgot to say, I love your outlook and your posts! I went back to one of your recent ones t show my DH and he loved ‘salty spicy’ lol.



Not as much as my DH, when I told him, next time we were shopping in the supermarket, he yelled over a few isles "Spicy bum, do we need to buy milk?"


----------



## maggiesze1

Came across these super cute earrings from the Swarovski outlet store, so had to get them!


----------



## Gabs007

maggiesze1 said:


> Came across these super cute earrings from the Swarovski outlet store, so had to get them!
> 
> View attachment 4864019
> 
> View attachment 4864020



You know, I think lady bugs are super cute and all that, but anything insect makes me go into a slight panic, I am even scared of butterflies, oddly enough I adore rats... But hey, I hope you enjoy them, just my personal phobia here


----------



## arnott

Unexpected purchase!   Wasn't expecting to find these but these were the last ones at my Disney Store today!   Minnie Mouse The Main Attraction Pins:


----------



## arnott

maggiesze1 said:


> Came across these super cute earrings from the Swarovski outlet store, so had to get them!
> 
> View attachment 4864019
> 
> View attachment 4864020



Is that Banana a pendant?   I like!


----------



## maggiesze1

arnott said:


> Is that Banana a pendant?   I like!


I actually bought that earring set just because of the banana charm 
But, it is removable...so I guess you can put it on a chain, then it can be a necklace. 

Here's another angle of the set..


----------



## maria28

Mitomo masks... Love them and I find them suitable for frequent use


----------



## Gabs007

I picked the reading glasses up from the optician's and I think of binning them, tried them and whenever I wear them for longer than 5 minutes I get totally motion sick, well that was pointless.


----------



## maria28

Gabs007 said:


> I picked the reading glasses up from the optician's and I think of binning them, tried them and whenever I wear them for longer than 5 minutes I get totally motion sick, well that was pointless.


 
maybe they just need time to adjust to?


----------



## jblended

Gabs007 said:


> I picked the reading glasses up from the optician's and I think of binning them, tried them and whenever I wear them for longer than 5 minutes I get totally motion sick, well that was pointless.


Were they custom made for you or one of those off-the-shelf prescription reading glasses? Because it sounds like the centres are off. If the optician took your measurements and made them for you, please return and have them re-do the lenses with the correct centre.


----------



## Gabs007

jblended said:


> Were they custom made for you or one of those off-the-shelf prescription reading glasses? Because it sounds like the centres are off. If the optician took your measurements and made them for you, please return and have them re-do the lenses with the correct centre.



Custom made by the optician but only for reading, so they do work for reading but the moment I raise my eyes and look away from the computer or the book, I get dizzy and feel really nauseous. I had my eyes lasered in 1999 as I was blind as a bat, worked fine for years but now apparently my eye sight is going and they said to not laser again that soon, wait until I really need it as you can only do it 3 to 4 times, but because I had an astygmatism (I think that is how it is spelled) they could only sort of correct the way I see, so it causes problems with glasses.


----------



## jblended

@Gabs007  Ah, I see. I would still give the optician a ring and ask if I were you. Because it's such a delicate thing- the centre could be off, the power could be too strong, or it could be you need more time to adjust. Don't bin the glasses just yet!


----------



## Gabs007

jblended said:


> @Gabs007  Ah, I see. I would still give the optician a ring and ask if I were you. Because it's such a delicate thing- the centre could be off, the power could be too strong, or it could be you need more time to adjust. Don't bin the glasses just yet!



I keep them next to the bed for reading in bed, I tried to work on the computer with them but it honestly doesn't work, they did explain that this has to do with the laser surgery


----------



## jblended

Gabs007 said:


> I keep them next to the bed for reading in bed, I tried to work on the computer with them but it honestly doesn't work, they did explain that this has to do with the laser surgery


 I follow now. You explained it well, but I was thinking aloud...
I was always very sensitive with glasses (don't need them anymore, but when I did)- anything slightly off made the whole room spin and gave me nausea (including a slight over-correction in the power), which is why I was asking/thinking it may be that issue for you as well.
Thanks so much for taking the time to explain.


----------



## Gabs007

jblended said:


> I follow now. You explained it well, but I was thinking aloud...
> I was always very sensitive with glasses (don't need them anymore, but when I did)- anything slightly off made the whole room spin and gave me nausea (including a slight over-correction in the power), which is why I was asking/thinking it may be that issue for you as well.
> Thanks so much for taking the time to explain.



I have one of those bouncy balls to sit on because it is better for my spine, I have some herniated disks so the bouncy ball requires you shifting your bum a bit, which stops the back from locking up, due to that obviously the body moves and the head, they are great when I only focus on a page of a book, but again not looking at where the focus should be, it's like WHEW, I am getting motion sick...


----------



## Gabs007

Oh heck, DH tried to cheer me up, told me that he likes being married to the kinky librarian who seems to have morphed into Harry Potter... I think I shall burn his dinner...


----------



## JenJBS

This Coach bracelet.


----------



## arnott

Okay, here is my latest and best Queen purchase!        Roger Taylor Cymbal Pendant!   Pendant is hand made from one of Roger’s Zildjian Cymbals which has been used live!      And that is Roger's real autograph, not a print of it!


----------



## arnott

RT1 said:


> Have you received all your Queen merchandise that you ordered yet?
> 
> Still waiting on mine.   The "Freddy" mask was the hold-up and I'm looking for it any day now.



Check out my latest post!


----------



## RT1

arnott said:


> Check out my latest post!


Amazing...so jealous!    
You get all the cool stuff!


----------



## indiaink

arnott said:


> Okay, here is my latest and best Queen purchase!      Roger Taylor Cymbal Pendant! Pendant is hand made from one of Roger’s Zildjian Cymbals which has been used live!  And that is Roger's real autograph, not a print of it!



Not seeing it?


----------



## maxx

These beautiful Prada heels! Having a pink moment.


----------



## Souzie

I got two of these stacking drawers and cube organizer for extra storage in my bedroom closet..






And some more Christmas ornaments. 30 more days till my tree goes up LOL


----------



## coniglietta

Food from Taco Bell


----------



## loves

Got a teeny windfall recently so decided to get a mini Jodie in white and Kiwi. So happy.


----------



## luxurylucy

Fendi peekaboo mini!


----------



## arnott

RT1 said:


> Amazing...so jealous!
> You get all the cool stuff!



Thanks!


----------



## arnott

indiaink said:


> Not seeing it?



That's strange...


----------



## arnott

Another Queen purchase arrived today!    My new Taylored 2020 Lion Baseball Shirt worn with my Roger Taylor Cymbal Pendant.   This shirt was designed by Roger’s tattooist Manuela Gray with a design based on Roger’s Leo Star Sign  and released to coincide with Roger Taylor’s Birthday Weekend!   Shirt is a bit too big. Hopefully it shrinks a little in the wash.


----------



## RT1

arnott said:


> Another Queen purchase arrived today!    My new Taylored 2020 Lion Baseball Shirt worn with my Roger Taylor Cymbal Pendant.   This shirt was designed by Roger’s tattooist Manuela Gray with a design based on Roger’s Leo Star Sign  and released to coincide with Roger Taylor’s Birthday Weekend!   Shirt is a bit too big. Hopefully it shrinks a little in the wash.



You're killing me with this new stuff!!!!


----------



## arnott

RT1 said:


> You're killing me with this new stuff!!!!



If you like it you can order your own.  It comes in 3 colours.   Red, Black, or Grey!      Or you can get all 3 in a bundle:  https://www.queenonlinestore.com/Ro...ASE2020RS&vib=TAYBASE2020GS&vib=TAYBASE2020BS   You're welcome!


----------



## RT1

arnott said:


> If you like it you can order your own.  It comes in 3 colours.   Red, Black, or Grey!      Or you can get all 3 in a bundle:  https://www.queenonlinestore.com/Ro...ASE2020RS&vib=TAYBASE2020GS&vib=TAYBASE2020BS   You're welcome!


Thank You, my friend.     I appreciate your help, as always!


----------



## arnott

RT1 said:


> Thank You, my friend.     I appreciate your help, as always!



So, which one are you ordering?


----------



## Pollie-Jean

A watch and a classic silk shirt


----------



## ElenaAlex

Winter wool blend jacket


----------



## MiaKing

Just arrived now  she is such a beauty


----------



## tlamdang08

Just arrived.


----------



## LuxePup

Birthday Gift for Ma.


----------



## JenJBS

Another bracelet... Part of the money for this one goes to help a Veteran get a service, or shelter, dog - depending on their need.  This will not go to work; but be great for weekends, vacations, camping, hiking, etc.


----------



## luv2shop_78

Hermes Three Graces Twilly x 2 and Orange Bag Charm





Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## luv2shop_78

Excited to share my new love for VCA by adding this years Holiday Pendant to my jewelry collection


----------



## 880

A rapid covid test bc we are driving to see DHs parents who have health issues and we just want to be extra cautious.

a lot of sushi.


----------



## tlamdang08

New toys for kitchen


----------



## arnott

luv2shop_78 said:


> Hermes Three Graces Twilly x 2 and Orange Bag Charm
> 
> View attachment 4868093
> View attachment 4868094
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!



Love the Orange Bag Charm, but can't find it on the website!   How much was it?


----------



## arnott

luv2shop_78 said:


> Excited to share my new love for VCA by adding this years Holiday Pendant to my jewelry collection
> 
> View attachment 4868099



Looks like it'd be really glittery!


----------



## luv2shop_78

arnott said:


> Love the Orange Bag Charm, but can't find it on the website!   How much was it?



Thank you!

It is $445 USD. Initially I wasn’t a fan of the bag charms but there’s somethin’ about this cutie I couldn’t resist!


----------



## arnott

luv2shop_78 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> It is $445 USD. Initially I wasn’t a fan of the bag charms but there’s somethin’ about this cutie I couldn’t resist!



Thanks!


----------



## Sharont2305

These pretty Skagen earrings


----------



## arnott

My latest Queen purchase (Again!  )! Die hard Queen fans and those who paid attention during the Bohemian Rhapsody movie will know that Smile was Brian and Roger's original band. Freddie joined them when the lead singer of Smile quit. So, here is my new Smile Mug presented by Funko Pop Brian May!  Please swipe to see the writing on the back!


----------



## maggiesze1

Couldn't resist...need to stop buying jewelry..lol!

Swarovski tropical parrot necklace. So happy found it on Argento jewelry online..no tax and 10% coupon! Yes!!  



And some bunny studs from Kate Spade.


----------



## ColdSteel

From ThredUp's bingo board discounts... finally get to sell my too-small-but-I-can-get-away-with-it-kinda Rag & Bone blazer and replace it with the exact same one in a larger size!

And a Louis Vuitton LVberty shawl. I've wanted a shawl for so long and the flowers are so much my style.


----------



## arnott

My latest Queen purchase!  Brian May is an Animal Right's Activist and he has a charity called  Save Me Trust to give wildlife a voice.  This Badger (one of Brian's favourite animals and one he is trying to save) Pin is hand made out of 925 Silver, and the money goes to the Save Me Trust.   In the second picture, I've put the pin on my Disney purse next to the pin of Brian's Red Special Guitar!


----------



## arnott

maggiesze1 said:


> Couldn't resist...need to stop buying jewelry..lol!
> 
> Swarovski tropical parrot necklace. So happy found it on Argento jewelry online..no tax and 10% coupon! Yes!!
> View attachment 4869940
> 
> 
> And some bunny studs from Kate Spade.
> View attachment 4870035



That Parrot is amazing!  Do you have a picture of the real thing?


----------



## Sunshine mama

leechiyong said:


> Bulgari x Ambush coin purse and Peter Nitz micro bags:
> View attachment 4862359


Love these!!!


----------



## maggiesze1

arnott said:


> That Parrot is amazing!  Do you have a picture of the real thing?


I know right? I saw it and instantly fell in love!  But, I haven't received it yet...I will post a pic once it arrives!


----------



## LemonDrop




----------



## arnott

LuxePup said:


> Birthday Gift for Ma.
> 
> View attachment 4867348



For your Mom?  Nice caramel colour!


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

Pasta for hubby and I from Noodles n Company!


----------



## tlamdang08

Kitchen towels and iron skillets


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Parajumpers


----------



## *Jenn*

saltine crackers & gatorade to keep in the car (baby nausea!)
icy hot (hubby pulled a shoulder muscle)


----------



## louislove29

a new daily face sunscreen and my first eye cream ever (turned 30 this year lol)


----------



## sdkitty

Faux jadeite butter dish


----------



## Sharont2305

These beauties came today


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> Another bracelet... Part of the money for this one goes to help a Veteran get a service, or shelter, dog - depending on their need.  This will not go to work; but be great for weekends, vacations, camping, hiking, etc.
> 
> View attachment 4867943


what a fun bracelet, with such a meaningful context.


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> what a fun bracelet, with such a meaningful context.



Thank you!


----------



## arnott

Toy Story Alien as Carl from UP!   Absolutely love the details on this Plush!  From his Grape Soda Badge  , to his Tennis Ball Walking Stick  , to the Hearing Aid in his ear ! Also love that his glasses have legs that go over his ears! A lot of the time with toys, the glasses legs are left out and the frames are just stitched onto the face!


----------



## LuxePup

Ordered this five minutes ago! Will be a Perfect bag for the Pool or Pride festivities!


----------



## LemonDrop

I swear this is my new favorite thread.


----------



## arnott

Baby Yoda cushion/travel blanket!        I asked what the strap at the back is for,  and it’s to attach it to your rolling luggage!


----------



## limom

I finally shelled the $$$$ for the dyson airwrap.
wow. I needed this in my life. The easier way to style my hair. Awesome purchase


----------



## loves

Dog treats
Pukka green tea, I switched to this brand because my favourite twinings has plastic in it, pukka is 100% plastic-free
2 pairs of sandals from Bottega Veneta


----------



## loves

Lucky you! I really want this but I don’t style my hair often enough to justify the price. 



limom said:


> I finally shelled the $$$$ for the dyson airwrap.
> wow. I needed this in my life. The easier way to style my hair. Awesome purchase
> View attachment 4872394


----------



## limom

loves said:


> Lucky you! I really want this but I don’t style my hair often enough to justify the price.


 I use their vacuum for years and I am super satisfied, so I figured what the heck. Plus, I had a coupon and tons of points at ULTA.
To top it all, I am really bad at holding a brush and a blow drier so I look bad in the back.  
It is totally an investment for my sanity and my wallet in the long run.
No more, blow dry appointment either. Yes, it is that good!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

A cozy cashmere / cotton sweater for lazy days at home


----------



## LemonDrop

@Pollie-Jean wow  I love the stuff on their website.  Do you know if they do sales/ specials/ codes etc... Whatwould be the best way to buy a few items? thanks.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

LemonDrop said:


> @Pollie-Jean wow  I love the stuff on their website.  Do you know if they do sales/ specials/ codes etc... Whatwould be the best way to buy a few items? thanks.


I'm in Europe , Majestic is available for purchase through various websites here . I don't know what it looks like in the US , sorry 
Maybe this thread might be helpful :




__





						Majestic Filatures Paris
					

I think Majestic  needs an own thread  Subtle,valuable basics  I'm waiting for this cardigan, lined with striped silk    and I love my cardigans, blazers and tees




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## IntheOcean

Ehh... triple posted x_x


----------



## IntheOcean

Double posted, sorry.


----------



## KittyKat65

These:  https://www.chanel.com/us/eyewear/p/A75220X06081V167255MOCCI/cat-eye-eyeglasses-green-black/


----------



## AntiqueShopper

My last purchase was this Halloween Minnie Mouse plush.  I love that she is covered in snack food!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

arnott said:


> Toy Story Alien as Carl from UP!   Absolutely love the details on this Plush!  From his Grape Soda Badge  , to his Tennis Ball Walking Stick  , to the Hearing Aid in his ear ! Also love that his glasses have legs that go over his ears! A lot of the time with toys, the glasses legs are left out and the frames are just stitched onto the face!



So cute!  I keep looking at the Alien Remixes but am running out of room .  My favorites are Carl and Merida. Do you plan to get any other ones?


----------



## KittyKat65

sdkitty said:


> Faux jadeite butter dish
> 
> View attachment 4870735


I love this!  Where did you get it?  I am trying to find cool jadeite pieces to match my fridge.


----------



## sdkitty

KittyKat65 said:


> I love this!  Where did you get it?  I am trying to find cool jadeite pieces to match my fridge.


walmart
Pioneer Woman line
You have a vintage fridge?


----------



## KittyKat65

sdkitty said:


> You have a vintage fridge?


Not vintage, but looks like it.  From Big Chill.


----------



## sdkitty

KittyKat65 said:


> Not vintage, but looks like it.  From Big Chill.
> View attachment 4874458


Love that....do you live in an older home?


----------



## KittyKat65

Thanks.  No, it is a craftsman that was built in 2003 - it looks like it is old.  I just have everything inside very retro.


----------



## sdkitty

KittyKat65 said:


> Thanks.  No, it is a craftsman that was built in 2003 - it looks like it is old.  I just have everything inside very retro.


maybe better - you have the style w/o the problems.  I knew a woman who told me she had at one time owned a beautiful old home but she could never get ride of the musty smell


----------



## arnott

AntiqueShopper said:


> My last purchase was this Halloween Minnie Mouse plush.  I love that she is covered in snack food!
> 
> View attachment 4873969



Awesome!   Did you get her cheaper because you bought something else?


----------



## arnott

AntiqueShopper said:


> So cute!  I keep looking at the Alien Remixes but am running out of room . My favorites are Carl and Merida. *Do you plan to get any other ones?*



Maybe if they have buy one get one free again.  But I am happy with my collection.  I have Lotso, Sulley, Carl, and Mr. Incredible.  Carl is the most detailed as I mentioned above.   If I get another it will be Russell to go with Carl.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

arnott said:


> Awesome!   Did you get her cheaper because you bought something else?


Yes I did!  I bought my daughter a Minnie Mouse school supply set for $4.00.  She was super excited about it because it had a cat with a unicorn horn  and a Minnie Mouse ruler.


----------



## 880

Alyssa’s oatmeal bites (recommended by @MaseratiMomma and seconded by @samfalstaff on the diet thread). Overpriced on Amazon, s I ordered directly from Alyssa’s. Gluten free, dairy free, non GMO, no added sugar and surprisingly tasty in a cookie like way!


----------



## jules 8

Longchamp roseau heritage small in navy, and honore 404 medium in grey


----------



## maggiesze1

This super cute Pandora charm!


----------



## indiaink

Just ordered this mini crossbody tote in this gorgeous color (Papaya) from Portland Leather Goods...


----------



## 880

There is this BBC article that makes me think we are all gravitating towards cuddly, plush, comfort purchases right now  (bags fit!) 

Why we need soft textures right now http://www.bbc.com/culture/article/20201005-why-we-need-soft-textures-right-now


----------



## RT1

880 said:


> There is this BBC article that makes me think we are all gravitating towards cuddly, plush, comfort purchases right now  (bags fit!)
> 
> Why we need soft textures right now http://www.bbc.com/culture/article/20201005-why-we-need-soft-textures-right-now



Makes perfect sense.


----------



## arnott

880 said:


> There is this BBC article that makes me think we are all gravitating towards cuddly, plush, comfort purchases right now  (bags fit!)
> 
> Why we need soft textures right now http://www.bbc.com/culture/article/20201005-why-we-need-soft-textures-right-now



"Our desire to nest"?!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

880 said:


> There is this BBC article that makes me think we are all gravitating towards cuddly, plush, comfort purchases right now  (bags fit!)
> 
> Why we need soft textures right now http://www.bbc.com/culture/article/20201005-why-we-need-soft-textures-right-now


Definitely agree with the article!  Soft textures do make the environment “warm”.  Besides we all need a little comfort now.  I would love nothing more than to spend a day hiding in my bed, under my blankets.  I have 3 children, a husband and responsibilities, so hiding in my bed is not an option.  However, I can surround myself with comforting art and images.  As weird as this may sound to some (or many) toys are a form of art to me.  Someone had to sit there, draw an original concept, pick the material, troubleshoot any design flaws, etc.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Lol!  I don’t think it means desire to have babies- heh!  I think referring to making the environment more comfortable.  


arnott said:


> "Our desire to nest"?!


----------



## arnott

AntiqueShopper said:


> Definitely agree with the article!  Soft textures do make the environment “warm”.  Besides we all need a little comfort now.  I would love nothing more than to spend a day hiding in my bed, under my blankets.  I have 3 children, a husband and responsibilities, so hiding in my bed is not an option.  However, I can surround myself with comforting art and images. * As weird as this may sound to some (or many) toys are a form of art to me.  Someone had to sit there, draw an original concept, pick the material, troubleshoot any design flaws, etc.*



I totally agree!   Toys are  works of art!  Think of all the thought that went into the Minnie Mouse the Main Attraction Line.   They made her dress look like Space Mountain and they made her "skin" a Galaxy Print!



Also, I know a lot of people collect Disney Loungefly Mini Backpacks.  While I don't wear them, I certainly appreciate the artistry of them.  I even ordered this Mulan Mini Backpack that I'm only going to use as a display piece!   The artwork is   !   I couldn't resist the Cherry Blossoms!


----------



## Irishgal

Bought this electric fireplace for my Airbnb. With the fall and winter coming I thought it would be a nice touch to have for guests.


----------



## Gabs007

Mulberry, no idea what it is called (posted in the authentication threat, maybe they can help so I know which bag I bought), lovely quality, brought a bunch of stuff to a charity shop and after dropping it off made the mistake of "Just having a look" branding, lining, number, heat stamp, zip, tag, everything checks out, it is definitely vintage, a little bit of wear on the bottom but not much, a really good size for me, maybe I will carry a bag for once that isn't black, not exactly a steal but 100 GBP isn't bad for Mulberry


----------



## Gabs007

Gabs007 said:


> Mulberry, no idea what it is called (posted in the authentication threat, maybe they can help so I know which bag I bought), lovely quality, brought a bunch of stuff to a charity shop and after dropping it off made the mistake of "Just having a look" branding, lining, number, heat stamp, zip, tag, everything checks out, it is definitely vintage, a little bit of wear on the bottom but not much, a really good size for me, maybe I will carry a bag for once that isn't black, not exactly a steal but 100 GBP isn't bad for Mulberry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4877425



Oh dear, had a chat on Whatsapp with mom and we face timed, she asked about how DH is so I turned the phone around so she can wave at him and he can wave back mom (aka the eagle eye) spots bag hanging on the doorknob (stuffed it with tissue paper to help it get the old shape back it is not badly out of shape, just a few bends) and her voice rises "Oh you have another Mulberry" so I told her that I found it in a charity shop, mom being mom (aka a bag junkie even worse than I am) "Since you are so good at finding a Mulberry so cheap, can I send you 100 and you find me one.... Oh what a gorgeous bag. I don't think I have a Mulberry anymore and I don't shop online...." I hear you mom... I asked her if she wants it, and usually she pretends to be a bit coy, not in this case, the "Yes please" was out before I was finished with "Do you want it?" 
I hope it makes her happy, she had a very tough year as my dad died a year ago and due to Covid couldn't really socialize much or have friends and family visiting.


----------



## arnott

Backstreet Boys Glow in the Dark Halloween Long Sleeve Tee!  The sleeves feature illustrations of the 5 Boys from the Everybody (Backstreet's Back) Music Video!


----------



## Souzie

Just ordered these Uggs..



New cage for my bird..



And some goodies from Laduree..


----------



## coniglietta

Starbucks monster pumpkin latte


----------



## salman99

I purchased Rectangular Bars from ESupplier and that experience was too good because buying a hardware tool online was my first experience.


----------



## arnott

coniglietta said:


> Starbucks monster pumpkin latte
> 
> View attachment 4878732



Never seen that before, what are the eyes made of?


----------



## coniglietta

arnott said:


> Never seen that before, what are the eyes made of?



It was chocolate (white and milk). I wish it tasted more pumpkin spice than just pumpkin pie, but it's probably the closest I'll get to that drink in Korea.


----------



## ColdSteel

I got a Shhhowercap in Pomp! My old cap's elastic suddenly broke and I've been using one of the janky hotel ones. I usually only use those for processing bleach or treatments!


----------



## 880

Pantherella socks for DH. He likes them better than an Italian brand thta was maybe called marcolini. The pantherella are thinner and finer but seem sturdy. Also he prefers over the calf.


----------



## Souzie

Took advantage of the Friends and Family Event at Le Creuset...


----------



## Hurrem1001

Books!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

a bag and a tee


----------



## tatertot

Tons of books Normally I am not a big fan of Amazon, but with homeschooling and building a new library they have been essential to us lately. I splurged during Prime Days when they had books buy 2 get 1 free and have about 20 on the way. Our kiddo is in 5th grade but reads at a high school level, so most are the larger coffee table type DK and Smithsonian books. Part of the load came yesterday and the rest are being delivered today. Opening these boxes has been more fun than opening just about any bag I've gotten


----------



## maggiesze1

Need to stop browsing the Pandora charms on Jared... Gah! So many I want and at great prices!  Here are some more i just purchased..These will go great with my snow globe charm I bought a few days ago.


----------



## maggiesze1

arnott said:


> That Parrot is amazing!  Do you have a picture of the real thing?


Here it is...just arrived today! Its so pretty and sparkly irl!


----------



## arnott

maggiesze1 said:


> Here it is...just arrived today! Its so pretty and sparkly irl!
> View attachment 4880689



Very nice!   I didn't even notice the Parrot is wearing a Pearl Necklace?!    

Are you going to wear the necklace long or short?


----------



## maggiesze1

arnott said:


> Very nice!   I didn't even notice the Parrot is wearing a Pearl Necklace?!
> 
> Are you going to wear the necklace long or short?


Thank you! Yep, it is so cute and detailed! 
I think I'll probably wear it long...I prefer longer necklaces.


----------



## arnott

xsouzie said:


> Just ordered these Uggs..
> View attachment 4878727
> 
> 
> New cage for my bird..
> View attachment 4878728
> 
> 
> And some goodies from Laduree..
> View attachment 4878729



What kind of Bird do you have?!


----------



## arnott

My latest Queen purchases!       I just ordered these prints from Etsy.   While there is a lot of Queen fan art out there, a lot of it is digital art, and I prefer the old fashioned mediums.  These are some of the best watercolour paintings I've seen!   Also, not many people have attempted to draw my favourite Brian May outfit, I guess because it's so detailed, it's difficult to do well.  So I thought this was amazing:







Also, Brian with some of his favourite animals:


----------



## coniglietta

It's the weekend so...Taco Bell for dinner


----------



## IntheOcean

tatertot said:


> Tons of books Normally I am not a big fan of Amazon, but with homeschooling and building a new library they have been essential to us lately. I splurged during Prime Days when they had books buy 2 get 1 free and have about 20 on the way. Our kiddo is in 5th grade but reads at a high school level, so most are the larger coffee table type DK and Smithsonian books. Part of the load came yesterday and the rest are being delivered today. Opening these boxes has been more fun than opening just about any bag I've gotten


Books are awesome!!  And it's great that you and your kid share the love for reading. I haven't been buying many books lately... wait, no, I got four books in the past few weeks.  But I have been borrowing/downloading books from Archive.org and Gutenberg.org.

Bought a bag, a wallet, and a makeup pouch. I keep telling myself that because the item is inexpensive/discounted, it's OK even if I don't actually _need_ it, just want it...


----------



## Souzie

arnott said:


> What kind of Bird do you have?!


A wild one LOL...I rescued a baby European starling from my sidewalk two years ago. They are wild but totally legal to keep as pets since they're not native to the region. She's awesome...loud, rambunctious and she talks!!


----------



## arnott

xsouzie said:


> A wild one LOL...I rescued a baby European starling from my sidewalk two years ago. They are wild but totally legal to keep as pets since they're not native to the region. She's awesome...loud, rambunctious and* she talks!!*



And I thought only Birds in the Parrot Family could talk!


----------



## tlamdang08

Panda and bears Chopsticks rests are so cute. I wish they have more.


----------



## arnott

Coach X Marvel Spiderman Bear Bag Charm:


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Disney Wishables! Reminds me of the Toy Story Mania ride.  The kids and hubby had the best time on it.  I really wanted Jessie (one I got) or Mr. Potato Head.


----------



## coniglietta

Cleaning tools for straws/waterbottle and tumbler lids, weekly schedule planner paper, q-tips


----------



## caannie

My poor husband broke an ancient Pyrex mixing bowl when washing it. I needed a replacement, so I looked on eBay. $300+ later... LOL. I have 2 new 4 bowl sets in two patterns: Pink Gooseberry and Turquoise. Because they were too pretty for me to chose between. And Colonial Mist is calling my name...

And now my daughter needs a 4 quart bowl and she doesn't like any of mine! My husband will never break a bowl again. Lol


----------



## arnott

AntiqueShopper said:


> Disney Wishables! Reminds me of the Toy Story Mania ride.  The kids and hubby had the best time on it.  I really wanted Jessie (one I got) or Mr. Potato Head.
> 
> View attachment 4883560



Congrats on getting the one you want the first time!  I had to try 2 times to get the one I want (Mr. Potato Head)!


----------



## Gabs007

Hermes belt, I did wait until I sold a bunch of boots and dresses, then used the money to buy the Mini Constance Martelee with silver hardware and reversible belt in black and brown, when I emailed my SA, she went "I wonder how long you would hold out, your eyes lit up, I could tell" - so technically I didn't spend any money on it and a belt takes up less room than boots or dresses, I feel quite pleased with myself


----------



## 880

Gabs007 said:


> Hermes belt, I did wait until I sold a bunch of boots and dresses, then used the money to buy the Mini Constance Martelee with silver hardware and reversible belt in black and brown, when I emailed my SA, she went "I wonder how long you would hold out, your eyes lit up, I could tell" - so technically I didn't spend any money on it and a belt takes up less room than boots or dresses, I feel quite pleased with myself


I was laughing bc part of your justification was it takes up less room  congrats and enjoy!


----------



## Gabs007

880 said:


> I was laughing bc part of your justification was it takes up less room  congrats and enjoy!



Hey, we are going to move countries, so a belt will take up so much less space in a van than boots or dresses... And I always wanted that belt, it was lust at 1st sight... Being the odd creature I am, I might wear it with jeans and hide the buckle with a sweater or shirt, but I know I am wearing it and that is all that counts


----------



## AntiqueShopper

arnott said:


> Congrats on getting the one you want the first time!  I had to try 2 times to get the one I want (Mr. Potato Head)!


I order online, so it is truly luck of the draw!  Congratulations on Mr. Potato Head.  He is so cute!


----------



## rutabaga

This Nails Inc polish duo. I've been looking for an orange-y polish for fall. The lighter shade can be worn alone as a polish or as a base coat/nail perfector:


----------



## arnott

Coach x Marvel Black Panther Leather Bear.   Thought it was creative how they made his nose look the the turn locks on some Coach Bags:


----------



## Souzie

Canvas art for my guest room..



LC mini cocottes with flower knobs..



And hand towels..


----------



## tlamdang08

xsouzie said:


> Canvas art for my guest room..
> View attachment 4884305
> 
> 
> LC mini cocottes with flower knobs..
> View attachment 4884317
> 
> 
> And hand towels..
> View attachment 4884318


I got some mini LC and honey jar too. They were 40%off at the outlet.
The hand towels are    cute. I need some of that.
The canvas art is super simple but elegant.
love them all.


----------



## Souzie

tlamdang08 said:


> I got some mini LC and honey jar too. They were 40% at the outlet.
> The hand towels are    cute. I need some of that.
> The canvas art is super simple but elegant.
> love them all.


Thank you, darling. Post your LC goodies!!


----------



## tlamdang08

xsouzie said:


> Thank you, darling. Post your LC goodies!!


I thought I did posted


----------



## Kimbashop

caannie said:


> My poor husband broke an ancient Pyrex mixing bowl when washing it. I needed a replacement, so I looked on eBay. $300+ later... LOL. I have 2 new 4 bowl sets in two patterns: Pink Gooseberry and Turquoise. Because they were too pretty for me to chose between. And Colonial Mist is calling my name...
> 
> And now my daughter needs a 4 quart bowl and she doesn't like any of mine! My husband will never break s bowl again. Lol
> 
> View attachment 4883720
> View attachment 4883721
> View attachment 4883722


HUGE fan. I own the bottom one (inherited from my grandmother).


----------



## Souzie

tlamdang08 said:


> I thought I did posted


You probably did and I didn't notice LOL. Super cute haul...the colors are really nice for fall!!


----------



## Love Of My Life

INNA Jams.. out of this world


----------



## caannie

Kimbashop said:


> HUGE fan. I own the bottom one (inherited from my grandmother).


The one he broke was just a simple Primary Colors bowl, which was my Mother's set. But then I saw all the pretty ones! LOL


----------



## arnott

My new favourite Pin!   Piglet is my favourite Winnie the Pooh Character, and purple is my favourite colour!


----------



## 880

A lot of Alyssas oatmeal bites and chocolate cookies (no gluten, no refined sugar and basically made of oats and dried fruit). my pharmacist is moving to Philadelphia; it’s my builidng managers birthday; and my neighbor just had back surgery. Normally I would bake, but since my dr told me I was pre diabetic, I stopped. So I thought I’d make care packages of the alyssas cookies plus some chocolate flavored loose leaf tea from Harneys, plus, where appropriate, a bottle of Amorik single malt scotch. . .


----------



## arnott

AntiqueShopper said:


> I order online, so it is truly luck of the draw!  Congratulations on Mr. Potato Head.  He is so cute!



Thanks!  Did you see the new Beauty and the Beast Wishables?!   Beast is so cute!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

arnott said:


> Thanks!  Did you see the new Beauty and the Beast Wishables?!   Beast is so cute!


I know!  Fingers crossed still available for a free ship day.  It will be ordered then!


----------



## arnott

AntiqueShopper said:


> I know!  Fingers crossed still available for a free ship day.  It will be ordered then!



Are you going to get Beast?   And which one from the Blind Bag are you hoping for?       This is the first time I've ever seen them make Lumiere cute!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

arnott said:


> Are you going to get Beast?   And which one from the Blind Bag are you hoping for?       This is the first time I've ever seen them make Lumiere cute!


Probably 1 blind and Beast.  I just can’t justify $6 in shipping.  I’m kind of cheap .


----------



## Sunshine mama

maggiesze1 said:


> I actually bought that earring set just because of the banana charm
> But, it is removable...so I guess you can put it on a chain, then it can be a necklace.
> 
> Here's another angle of the set..
> View attachment 4864712


I love bananas anything! I go bananas for bananas!


----------



## Sunshine mama

luxurylucy said:


> Fendi peekaboo mini! I want one.
> 
> View attachment 4865687


This is so cute!!!


----------



## leuleu

FFP2 masks


----------



## Four Tails

A new tire was exactly what I wanted to buy today. So glad I got this opportunity last night when I was also 60 miles away from home.


----------



## JenJBS

This Teddi Joelle Albany Tote from the Italian Collaboration line. I'll post a review once it arrives.


----------



## Gabs007

12 bottles of Bordeaux, due to be delivered tomorrow...

I hasten to add, will not drink them in one session, usually have a bottle for dinner with DH, which means I get a small glass and he necks the rest of the bottle. I think one of the main attractions was that I am a "cheap date" as in I don't drink all that much or I feel very very ill


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cookbooks & a book on chocolate desserts from Ferrandi


----------



## 880

Love Of My Life said:


> INNA Jams.. out of this world


I went on the website and ordered! They sound amazingly delicious and I cannot wait to get my assortment. Thank you for posting the recommendation!


----------



## Love Of My Life

880 said:


> I went on the website and ordered! They sound amazingly delicious and I cannot wait to get my assortment. Thank you for posting the recommendation!



You are welcome!
The chocolate recipes are most delicious & I can also recommend French Pastry ( Ritz Hotel in Paris) also some
amazing recipes.. Enjoy!


----------



## tlamdang08

Too cute to resist


----------



## Love Of My Life

The World of Federico Forquet.. (Italian Fashion. Interiors. Gardens) & Paris Chic are other interesting books
to take you on a lovely journey with a glass of bubbly during these challenging times


----------



## arnott

AntiqueShopper said:


> Probably 1 blind and Beast.  I just can’t justify $6 in shipping.  I’m kind of cheap .



Which one from the blind bag do you want the most?


----------



## arnott

Got this Pusheen Pin from a blind box and it happens to match the Plush I already had.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

arnott said:


> Which one from the blind bag do you want the most?


Either wardrobe or Belle- wardrobe is a character you never see.  Are you getting any blind bags?


----------



## apursenewbie

I bought these two beautiful Colourpop eyeshadows from Ulta, Cosmic Charge and Roy G Biv. 

I tried them on using the online virtual feature and think they're gonna look nice on me.


----------



## arnott

AntiqueShopper said:


> Either wardrobe or Belle- *wardrobe* is a character you never see.  Are you getting any blind bags?



Oh, that is who that character is!  I don't remember her from the movie!   Maybe if I can feel the bags in store I'd try to get Lumiere because I've never seen him done well!   Also, I already have plush of Belle, Beast, and Cogsworth in both Ufufy form and Tsum Tsums.  But I have no Lumieres!   The Ufufy form of Lumiere was just awful:







And the Tsum Tsum didn't look like him:


----------



## arnott

Went to Hot Topic right at opening today and picked up this Hot Top Exclusive Toy Story Alien Remix Funko Pop!


----------



## BohemianBarbie87

I just got this gorgeous Brahmin from the NEX, it’s so my cheaper to buy on base.
I wish I seen more people talk about this brand, they are amazing.


----------



## 880

From merveillux de Fred (sp?)  downtown, for my mom to take home with her
3 crispy sticks,
4 plain croissants
4 chocolate chip brioche
4 chocolate croissants 

(am on a diet, so i didnt eat any ) hooray!


----------



## opensesame

I bought Gucci marche des merveilles butterfly earrings from Bloomingdales. They were 25% off and I will receive another $550 in gift card  Very happy with the purchase.


----------



## coniglietta

Starbucks Jeju organic green tea frappuccino and a cold brew as I had a coupon that was expiring soon.


----------



## arnott

I remember Calico Critters from my childhood but never owned any.  So I couldn't resist when I say they had blind bags, so I could get just one small one:


----------



## fettfleck

Two hats from Max Mara. I am so ready for fall!


----------



## coniglietta

Got some Halloween decorations for my classroom and candy for my students, also got a little sweater for my chihuahua (it's getting colder here now), and some bathroom supplies


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

coniglietta said:


> Got some Halloween decorations for my classroom and candy for my students, also got a little sweater for my chihuahua (it's getting colder here now), and some bathroom supplies



The sweater is adorable!


----------



## opensesame

arnott said:


> I remember Calico Critters from my childhood but never owned any.  So I couldn't resist when I say they had blind bags, so I could get just one small one:




I remember playing with these!


----------



## Sunshine mama

880 said:


> From merveillux de Fred (sp?)  downtown, for my mom to take home with her
> 3 crispy sticks,
> 4 plain croissants
> 4 chocolate chip brioche
> 4 chocolate croissants
> 
> (am on a diet, so i didnt eat any ) hooray!


Wow!!! You got all of my faves!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

xsouzie said:


> Canvas art for my guest room..
> View attachment 4884305
> 
> 
> LC mini cocottes with flower knobs..
> View attachment 4884317
> 
> 
> And hand towels..
> View attachment 4884318


Sooooo cute!


----------



## coniglietta

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> The sweater is adorable!



Thanks! Here's my pupper wearing it.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

A few small stickers


----------



## Souzie

New cat condo..


Food dish..



Guest room bed set..



And I just commissioned an artist to do this oil on canvas reproduction for me. I love Mark Ryden and I'm excited for this one..


----------



## tlamdang08

My new iPod and new tablewares order from Overstock.com


----------



## arnott

Mulan Mini Backpack!  I love Cherry Blossoms!


----------



## luv2shop_78

What better way to start the week ?!


----------



## luv2shop_78

SO cute


----------



## Sunshine mama

My Sophie Hulme mama arrived. 
Together with her baby.


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> My Sophie Hulme mama arrived.
> Together with her baby.
> View attachment 4889695



They look so cute together!   Like an extremely fashionable mother and her mini-me daughter.  Beautiful pic!


----------



## tlamdang08

Sunshine mama said:


> My Sophie Hulme mama arrived.
> Together with her baby.
> View attachment 4889695


So cuteeee. I love it!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> They look so cute together!   Like an extremely fashionable mother and her mini-me daughter.  Beautiful pic!


Thank you! You make it sound so elegant!


----------



## Sunshine mama

tlamdang08 said:


> So cuteeee. I love it!!!


Thank you so much!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you! You make it sound so elegant!



They look so elegant!


----------



## Christofle

An icebreaker merino/nylon windbreaker for my brother for Winter biking/running for his birthday.


----------



## arnott

My latest Queen purchase!     Roger Taylor Face Mask!


----------



## arnott

Disney Enamel Pin:


----------



## LuxePup

New sunglasses, apparently this is a new brand that I’ve never heard of and happily will invest in more! #Sunnies #HappierDaysAhead


----------



## arnott

My latest Queen purchase!      Roger Taylor Bucket Hat!


----------



## pursegirl3

This year my Fall / Winter wardrobe needs were new turtlenecks and a pair of UGGs . Both arrived today .. My list has not been this simple in years !!


----------



## arnott

This  T-Shirt!    Swipe to see the front!


----------



## ElenaAlex

I got 3 things yesterday, waiting now to receive them. 
1. Latest silver Coca-cola bottle cap coin - Taiwan edition - so I can keep my collection complete
2. 1/4 oz gold lunar coin
3. Diamond ring from 1850s


----------



## skyqueen

Cheaters...you can never have enough!


----------



## arnott

skyqueen said:


> Cheaters...you can never have enough!
> View attachment 4892008



They're called Cheaters?!


----------



## arnott

ElenaAlex said:


> I got 3 things yesterday, waiting now to receive them.
> 1. Latest silver Coca-cola bottle cap coin - Taiwan edition - so I can keep my collection complete
> 2. 1/4 oz gold lunar coin
> 3. Diamond ring from 1850s



Congrats!   Were you born in the year of the Ox?


----------



## Souzie

Java wood tree stand. I've been indulging my pets lately 


Royal Albert cake stand..



Burberry down jacket. I love their down coats


----------



## tlamdang08

xsouzie said:


> Java wood tree stand. I've been indulging my pets lately
> View attachment 4892604
> 
> Royal Albert cake stand..
> View attachment 4892606
> 
> 
> Burberry down jacket. I love their down coats
> View attachment 4892607


OMG love your shoes collection   But I will die if I walk in those
Love All your new purchases.


----------



## ElenaAlex

arnott said:


> Congrats!   Were you born in the year of the Ox?


No, in the year of the Dragon and I have all coins 
As I bought it online, they offer free delivery over certain amount so I though that I can get the ox coin. The silver coca-cola coin is not expensive.


----------



## Souzie

tlamdang08 said:


> OMG love your shoes collection   But I will die if I walk in those
> Love All your new purchases.


That's exactly what it is...a collection that I sit and stare at LOL!! These days, I hardly go anywhere because of the pandemic and my husband being high risk. But if I have to leave the house, I'm either in Nike runners or Uggs.


----------



## tlamdang08

Just arrived


----------



## Pollie-Jean

It's getting cold and uncomfortable


----------



## skyqueen

arnott said:


> They're called Cheaters?!


LOL! I'm in New England and everyone I know call them cheaters...but they are also called readers.
Bottom line... eyesight challenged!


----------



## ColdSteel

Pollie-Jean said:


> It's getting cold and uncomfortable
> View attachment 4893858



I'm a firm believer in that you can never have too many comfy, soft blankets!!


Recent purchases for me are two silk pillowcases, one in a dusty coral and another black. I just bleached and dyed my hair and I'm all about treating my hard work right. Really does keep it tame in the morning!


----------



## LaVisioneer

ColdSteel said:


> I'm a firm believer in that you can never have too many comfy, soft blankets!!
> 
> 
> Recent purchases for me are two silk pillowcases, one in a dusty coral and another black. I just bleached and dyed my hair and I'm all about treating my hard work right. Really does keep it tame in the morning!



I bought more bedding during the pandemic, too! Two duvet sets, a fleece blanket, and new covers for throw pillows. So far no regrets! But I really don’t need any more bedding!


----------



## JenJBS

My Halloween treat arrived! Marc by Marc Jacobs, Percy in Lovely Violet!


----------



## arnott

My first Disney Designer Doll!  Limited Edition of 4500!


----------



## maria28

Pre-ordered 2 pair of shoes for my teenage daughter (seems like she is in the “alternative fashion” mode at the moment).  Maybe cause of the Halloween season

And some Japanese bath salts & scrunchies for myself.

I swear I just seem to lose scrunchies despite trying not to


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> My Halloween treat arrived! Marc by Marc Jacobs, Percy in Lovely Violet!
> 
> View attachment 4894449


She is very pretty!


----------



## haute okole

I hope I don’t regret this in light of the new EV Hummer and the recent Fiskar IPO, but I just bought Tesla stock because it dropped to $384 a share.  A 30 Birkin Rouge VIF Jonathan Calfskin, and matching Hermes sweatshirt, mini skirt, a smooth sheepskin fitted jacket in beige grege and some stuff for my sweetheart daughter.


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> She is very pretty!



Thank you!


----------



## arnott

JenJBS said:


> My Halloween treat arrived! Marc by Marc Jacobs, Percy in Lovely Violet!
> 
> View attachment 4894449



I love this colour!        Is this a Crossbody?


----------



## arnott

maria28 said:


> Pre-ordered 2 pair of shoes for my teenage daughter (seems like she is in the “alternative fashion” mode at the moment).  Maybe cause of the Halloween season
> 
> And some Japanese bath salts & scrunchies for myself.
> 
> I swear I just seem to lose scrunchies despite trying not to
> 
> View attachment 4894630
> 
> 
> View attachment 4894631
> 
> 
> View attachment 4894648



I love those Scrunchies with the ties!  But do they hold your hair well?   Scrunchies always slip out of my hair!


----------



## JenJBS

arnott said:


> I love this colour!        Is this a Crossbody?



Thank you!    Yes, it is a crossbody.


----------



## maria28

arnott said:


> I love those Scrunchies with the ties!  But do they hold your hair well?   Scrunchies always slip out of my hair!



they hold ok, but I do take it off and re-tie it again from time to time.  I’ve never tied with a scrunchy and left it all day.

the thing I like about silk scrunchies is that when i pull it off, it doesn’t pull out my hair like a normal hair band


----------



## maria28

Just ordered some jeans... think it’s time to get high rise jeans and get rid of the low rise jeans I used to wear.  I find that in the last few years my body fat placement has changed


----------



## ElenaAlex

I got another diamond ring. Actually I won it on an auction. I wasn't sure do I want it and I usually put a small bid just to keep an eye on the item and even that small bid wasn't reached. It cost me 855 Euro total (756 was the ring, the rest is shipping and taxes) - I don't know should I be happy and mad at myself for that  . As it is an auction house, I could not pay but they will not let me bid on their items in future (which is fair)... I guess I can have it as an early Christmas gift.

It is 18 kt gold, 1.02 ct IGI certified fancy color SI diamond,  1.24 tcw


----------



## lakeshow

After trying on the thigh high styles in store, and watching many comparison YouTube videos I finally pulled the trigger and bought myself some Stuart Weitzman boots - in the black suede Reserve style. Can’t wait for them to arrive.


----------



## ElenaAlex

lakeshow said:


> View attachment 4895046
> 
> 
> After trying on the thigh high styles in store, and watching many comparison YouTube videos I finally pulled the trigger and bought myself some Stuart Weitzman boots - in the black suede Reserve style. Can’t wait for them to arrive.


I love the boots! I'm also looking to buy a pair. I have an eye on those but I'm still thinking... I love the color and the texture...

Enjoy them


----------



## maggiesze1

I think I'm addicted to Pandora jewelry. .....

Just bought a pendant to hang my charms and a Minnie Mouse charm too..


----------



## arnott

Haunted Mansion Funko Pop!


----------



## arnott

John Fluevog Mug!


----------



## starlitgrove

Signed copy of some favourite books:


----------



## etudes

Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir Small SH Fuchsia. I hope I don't regret this purchase. It's the first time I bought longchamp from online store. Usually I prefer to buy from the boutique, but it's older model & color...


----------



## arnott

John Fluevog 50th Anniversary Pin!


----------



## Four Tails

tlamdang08 said:


> Just arrived


My husband loves this torch so much. I think he goes out of his way to use it.


----------



## pixiejenna

arnott said:


> I love those Scrunchies with the ties!  But do they hold your hair well?   Scrunchies always slip out of my hair!



It depends on the brand. I got some silk scrunchies at Costco some brand I never heard of and they’re awesome. I bought some slip silk scrunchies and they’re a popular brand for silk pillowcases the main reason why I got them was because they were “skinny” scrunchies less fabric than the Costco ones. The slip ones are way more expensive 3 for $20 vs the Costco ones 5 for $17. The Costco ones were great I ended up buying a second box of them. The expensive slip ones were junk they stretched out on the first or second use for me disappointing for this price point. But they’re easier on my hair, less snagging taking them out and no dents in my hair after taking them out unlike normal scrunchies or hair ties.


----------



## RT1

arnott said:


> John Fluevog 50th Anniversary Pin!



You *ALWAYS* get the coolest stuff I've ever seen!


----------



## arnott

RT1 said:


> You *ALWAYS* get the coolest stuff I've ever seen!



Thanks!   I didn't know he's that famous, but he's from my home town!


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Tamagotchi On Magic


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Minnie Mouse Main Attraction plush based on one of my favorite rides- Haunted Mansion.





My entire collection consists of the following rides: Space Mountain, Pirates of the Caribbean, Small World and now Haunted Mansion.


----------



## muchstuff

Scored a funky Queen and Belle cashmere scarf from a local reseller...


----------



## arnott

My latest Queen purchase!   Full of never before seen pictures!


----------



## RT1

arnott said:


> My latest Queen purchase!   Full of never before seen pictures!



OK, now you've really gone and done it....     
I'm now officially jealous of you!   

Did this come from their website, by chance?


----------



## arnott

RT1 said:


> OK, now you've really gone and done it....
> I'm now officially jealous of you!
> 
> Did this come from their website, by chance?



The one from the Queen Official Store was limited to 1000 copies because it came signed by the photographer and that sold out.  I didn't get that one, but I got the one from Neal Preston's site and that was a lot cheaper without the autograph.







Some pictures from the book:


----------



## RT1

arnott said:


> The one from the Queen Official Store was limited to 1000 copies because it came signed by the photographer and that sold out.  I didn't get that one, but I got the one from Neal Preston's site and that was a lot cheaper without the autograph.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some pictures from the book:




Thanks so much for the info, my friend. 
I’m going to try to place an order right now!


----------



## arnott

RT1 said:


> Thanks so much for the info, my friend.
> I’m going to try to place an order right now!



Let me know how it goes!   BTW, were you the one who ordered the Freddie Mask etc on the Queen Store?   Have you received it?


----------



## RT1

Yes, I am and No, not received it yet.
I had them hold all my items until the Freddie Mask arrived so I'm expecting to hear from them soon.
The Freddie Mask was supposed to be in store the first week of November.


----------



## RT1

Ordered and on the way.
Thank You @arnott


----------



## LuxePup

Ordered these bad boys from Giuseppe Zanotti! Delivery is for next Monday.


----------



## tlamdang08

Ordered A New dress and a milk jug for my photography


----------



## SakuraSakura

Marc by Marc Jacobs Mini Natasha in black leather.


----------



## arnott

RT1 said:


> Ordered and on the way.
> Thank You @arnott



The Neal Preston Queen Book?!   Woohoo!


----------



## wakeupmoon

This new baby


----------



## Strep2031

My laptop died so I had to replace it. Perfect timing as I had been complaining to my DH about extreme lagging issues. Also, decided to dip my toe into the world of luxury watches...the "shallow end" of course.


----------



## mocha.lover

Groceries at Trader Joe's


----------



## Amazona

Bought a preloved Adrienne Vittadini weekender/travel tote with a laptop compartment. I need one for my trips to my hiding place, a small attic room in a small town/village in the archipelago. I work from home so I can switch scenery and drag my laptop and accessories to the said location, enjoy peace and do what ever I want for a couple of days every week. Le BF gets his own peace&quiet at home while I'm away.


----------



## arnott

Coach Star Quilted Jes Crossbody Bag!


----------



## arnott

RT1 said:


> Ordered and on the way.
> Thank You @arnott



OMG, I just saw this preview of the book now!


----------



## RT1

arnott said:


> OMG, I just saw this preview of the book now!



Got mine today since I ordered it through Amazon.     
It's really a cool book.   

Thank you so much for the link to it.


----------



## arnott

RT1 said:


> Got mine today since I ordered it through Amazon.
> It's really a cool book.
> 
> Thank you so much for the link to it.



I didn't know it was sold on Amazon!   And that was fast!


----------



## RT1

arnott said:


> I didn't know it was sold on Amazon!   And that was fast!


Yeah, if you try their "*30 day free Next Day Delivery*" it comes really fast.


----------



## arnott

Picked up this Halloween Mask at the Disney Store today! It was on sale plus I had a 25% off coupon so I paid $4.49 plus tax. Plan to wear this in October next year, but I can imagine my Mom going, "By the time Halloween comes next year, the pandemic will be over!"!


----------



## RT1

arnott said:


> OMG, I just saw this preview of the book now!



Ginger, you are simply going to be “blown away” by the wonderful photos and quality of this book.   

*Incredible *is not a good enough superlative to describe how great this book really is!


----------



## pixiejenna

A bunch of davines hair care products mostly shampoo and conditioner and two styling products.


----------



## Souzie

All-Clad steamer..



And my haul from the Sephora Holiday Savings Event..


----------



## arnott

RT1 said:


> Ginger, you are simply going to be “blown away” by the wonderful photos and quality of this book.
> 
> *Incredible *is not a good enough superlative to describe how great this book really is!



Glad you like it!   Another good book is Queen in 3-D!   Completely written by Brian himself!


----------



## JenJBS

I went a bit crazy this morning...

2 peach bath bombs for me (LUSH)
1 Polar Bear bath bomb for Mom (LUSH)
Hot chocolate spoons (Crate&Barrel) 2 boxes, to take to Thanksgiving Dinner with my family. You put the spoon in a mug of hot water and stir, and get hot chocolate.
Dress (Banana Republic)
Blackberry Jam from Italy for Mom
Locally made orange scented soap for me


----------



## RT1

JenJBS said:


> I went a bit crazy this morning...
> 
> 2 peach bath bombs for me (LUSH)
> 1 Polar Bear bath bomb for Mom (LUSH)
> Hot chocolate spoons (Crate&Barrel) 2 boxes, to take to Thanksgiving Dinner with my family. You put the spoon in a mug of hot water and stir, and get hot chocolate.
> Dress (Banana Republic)
> Blackberry Jam from Italy for Mom
> Locally made orange scented soap for me
> 
> View attachment 4900307
> View attachment 4900308
> View attachment 4900309
> View attachment 4900310
> 
> View attachment 4900350
> View attachment 4900351


Looks like you had a fun day!!!


----------



## JenJBS

RT1 said:


> Looks like you had a fun day!!!



I did, thanks!


----------



## 880

maison du chocolate and good champagne to celebrate with social bubble tonight


----------



## RT1

880 said:


> maison du chocolate and good champagne to celebrate with social bubble tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4900398


You really know how to live!!!


----------



## 880

RT1 said:


> You really know how to live!!!


Many people in NY are celebrating tonight. I can still hear the horns honking


----------



## Four Tails

Aside from a big Sephora order, two pairs of black leggings from Athleta and Lilly Pulitzer (I'm not a leggings girl, so this is experimental), a new Lilly planner for 2021, a huge hodgepodge Amazon order, and a pair of pajama pants, I also got a replenishment of teas and some fun ornaments for the tree this year.


----------



## tlamdang08

Sweet treats from Paris Baguette


----------



## arnott

Four Tails said:


> Aside from a big Sephora order, two pairs of black leggings from Athleta and Lilly Pulitzer (I'm not a leggings girl, so this is experimental), a new Lilly planner for 2021, a huge hodgepodge Amazon order, and a pair of pajama pants, I also got a replenishment of teas and some fun ornaments for the tree this year.
> View attachment 4900882
> View attachment 4900883



That Corn Dog is cool!  And the Toilet Paper is funny!


----------



## LemonDrop

I have gone a bit nuts buying makeup THAT I DON'T EVEN WEAR RIGHT NOW! I bought Lancome Monseiur Big mascara which is 2 for $27 at Nordstroms online right now. Some Dior lip gloss because sparkles. Some Hourglass eyeshadow because sparkles. And 2 nail polishes. Which I have been doing my nails a lot. So those will actually get used.


----------



## Souzie

From Venus ET Fleur, I got these for my dressing room..



And I've started my Christmas shopping. My mom is first...so far I've ordered her UGG slippers..



And these masks since Paris is one of her favorite places..


----------



## coniglietta

I got some stuff from Sephora and a 30 day bike pass to commute to and from work. I'm going to get a yearly pass when Januarg comes around.


----------



## arnott

I had to spend $30.00 to use my $15.00 Hot Cash coupon at Hot Topic.  I was a few dollars short of spending $30.00, so I quickly grabbed this Gudetama Magnet, since I love Gudetama.   I didn't notice until I looked at the receipt that this magnet is called the "Gudetama Booty Magnet"!   I was thrilled at that name because his butt crack is my favourite thing about him!


----------



## maria28

arnott said:


> I love those Scrunchies with the ties!  But do they hold your hair well?   Scrunchies always slip out of my hair!


Hi ya . The scrunchies just arrived today and am trying one out now.  It seems secure enough and hasn’t slipped off my hair during cooking.  I’m pleased with them atm.  Idk how durable the elastic inside is but will find out with time and let you know .

I’ve tried Slip silk scrunchies in the past and although i liked them, I found that the elastic itself gave way pretty quickly.  I’m hoping that these LilySilk ones would last longer


----------



## maria28

arnott said:


> I had to spend $30.00 to use my $15.00 Hot Cash coupon at Hot Topic.  I was a few dollars short of spending $30.00, so I quickly grabbed this Gudetama Magnet, since I love Gudetama.   I didn't notice until I looked at the receipt that this magnet is called the "Gudetama Booty Magnet"!   I was thrilled at that name because his butt crack is my favourite thing about him!



Gudetama


----------



## AntiqueShopper

880 said:


> maison du chocolate and good champagne to celebrate with social bubble tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4900398


Great way to celebrate!


----------



## Serena_

This cutie


----------



## arnott

Minnie Mouse The Main Attraction Haunted Mansion Mug!


----------



## sf_newyorker

My latest purchase could double as _Small Things That Make [Me] Happy_.



The shoes and figure are Mandalorian-related, both leaving me grinning ear to ear. The vintage figure was ordered back in May but I finally made the cut to receive one on its third or fourth run. In the next few months I should receive all of the other pre-ordered action figures and be able to form my own Mando covert!


----------



## arnott

My new Disney Gingerbread  Mask!   My local Disney Store sold out of these, so I traveled to a further Disney Store and bought 2 using my 25% off coupon!   It's the only time I've ever bought 2 of the same pattern Mask because I love the pattern so much!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Got this chandelier.
And Sherwin Williams On the Rocks paint for the walls behind it.


----------



## LPR200

sf_newyorker said:


> My latest purchase could double as _Small Things That Make [Me] Happy_.
> 
> View attachment 4901664
> 
> The shoes and figure are Mandalorian-related, both leaving me grinning ear to ear. The vintage figure was ordered back in May but I finally made the cut to receive one on its third or fourth run. In the next few months I should receive all of the other pre-ordered action figures and be able to form my own Mando covert!


Where did you get the Mando from? It's totally adorable!


----------



## sf_newyorker

LPR200 said:


> Where did you get the Mando from? It's totally adorable!


Entertainment Earth is the only online vendor I’ve encountered still offering the Hasbro Vintage 3.75” (non-Beskar) Mando figure close to the original retail price - and the merchandise is all new. This figure is currently on backorder until January 2021 but it’s worth the wait. I received all but the little Lego man from EE.


----------



## LPR200

Those are great! I'm loving Mando, even if the last episode was weak, but Dave Filoni!!!


----------



## sf_newyorker

LPR200 said:


> Those are great! I'm loving Mando, even if the last episode was weak, but Dave Filoni!!!


 Trapper Wolf makes an appearance again, chasing those runners.

Mods, I won’t go off topic - last week’s election inducing stress coupled with SIP also made me purchase more Mando Monday PopSockets, Nordstrom sales items (tank dress and tank top) and Sephora face and hair products (had to use or lose the 15% VIB discount).


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Got this chandelier.
> And Sherwin Williams On the Rocks paint for the walls behind it.
> View attachment 4901675
> View attachment 4901676



That chandelier is fabulous!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> That chandelier is fabulous!


Thank you!!!


----------



## starafter89

I just bought this beauty!!! It's off being authenticated right now, but I am absolutely ecstatic to get it. I also bought a shoulder strap for it too that should be here tomorrow or the next day.




I hope it will look good together! I have a damier ebene shoulder strap from my speedy 35, but I really wanted a monogram strap to match. My only fear is that the shoulder strap won't be long enough for me. On the bright side, I can still return it if I want... but I got it for $340 and it is ranked as excellent condition... so it's probably worth it to just keep it as I have a monogram and black kimono it would match too.


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Hi!

I purchased something I normally wouldn't/hadn't. An Advent calendar by German high-quality tool manufacturer Hazet. It's due for delivery tomorrow. My better half still needs to decide what Advent calendar she wants/ if she wants one at all. With "Covid Thanksgiving" and highly likely also "Covid Advent" and "Covid Christmas" this year, I figured a little joyful morning ritual for the season ahead wouldn't be a bad thing. Normally I wouldn't have purchased it, as my workshop is fully equipped and how many bits and screwdrivers/hex-keys does one really need? ... Especially since I have all high-quality tools. But this time it's really all about the fun part and diving into some childhood memories.  





__





						HAZET | Adventskalender
					

Dieser Adventskalender bietet nicht nur einen Premium-Werkzeug Satz, sondern auch spannende Gewinnspiele, eine Gift-Card und jede Menge Entertainment! Weihnachten kann kommen!




					lp.hazet.de
				




Picture (c) by Hazet.




Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## brainwil

mpepe32 said:


> Had to go buy a stove because ours broke and dh and I ended up buying matching fridge and dishwasher. We had upgraded counter prior to the pandemic and then put everything on the back burner. But Wednesday morning stove just and oven were done so we had no choice but to go to Home Depot. Sale association was wonderful with us but it was not the way I had envisioned shopping for new kitchen appliances.


----------



## brainwil

My Blog – My WordPress Blog


----------



## arnott

starafter89 said:


> View attachment 4902272
> 
> 
> I just bought this beauty!!! It's off being authenticated right now, but I am absolutely ecstatic to get it. I also bought a shoulder strap for it too that should be here tomorrow or the next day.
> 
> View attachment 4902273
> 
> 
> I hope it will look good together! I have a damier ebene shoulder strap from my speedy 35, but I really wanted a monogram strap to match. My only fear is that the shoulder strap won't be long enough for me. On the bright side, I can still return it if I want... but I got it for $340 and it is ranked as excellent condition... so it's probably worth it to just keep it as I have a monogram and black kimono it would match too.




Is that the Deauville?


----------



## arnott

Pusheen Rainbow Series Blind Box:


----------



## maria28

Just ordered these matching outfits for my daughter & I to wear for Christmas  .  
Though hers is a size smaller.

Can’t wait for them to arrive


----------



## starafter89

arnott said:


> Is that the Deauville?



yes!


----------



## maria28

RL shirt I bought for son last week.... 

The dresses I ordered last night should go well with this shirt


----------



## IntheOcean

Four novels for me to read this December! Can't wait for them to arrive. I could've read them in a digital format, but I just really, really wanted to enjoy these books to the fullest and I cannot do that unless I have the book in my hands and can feel and smell it.


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> Hi!
> 
> I purchased something I normally wouldn't/hadn't. An Advent calendar by German high-quality tool manufacturer Hazet. It's due for delivery tomorrow. My better half still needs to decide what Advent calendar she wants/ if she wants one at all. With "Covid Thanksgiving" and highly likely also "Covid Advent" and "Covid Christmas" this year, I figured a little joyful morning ritual for the season ahead wouldn't be a bad thing. Normally I wouldn't have purchased it, as my workshop is fully equipped and how many bits and screwdrivers/hex-keys does one really need? ... Especially since I have all high-quality tools. But this time it's really all about the fun part and diving into some childhood memories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAZET | Adventskalender
> 
> 
> Dieser Adventskalender bietet nicht nur einen Premium-Werkzeug Satz, sondern auch spannende Gewinnspiele, eine Gift-Card und jede Menge Entertainment! Weihnachten kann kommen!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lp.hazet.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture (c) by Hazet.
> View attachment 4902318
> 
> 
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver



It was delivered.




Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## Irishgal

Sign at the entry of my farm


----------



## arnott

starafter89 said:


> yes!



Still got it!   (My LV knowledge!)


----------



## 880

@arnott, LV knowledge, or any luxury bag knowledge, is like riding a bike. . . It’s hard wired  

Peking duck, dry crispy beef and spicy chicken (comfort food calorie splurge) 
Birkenstock shearling footwear in some kind of rich looking blue (to use as winter house slippers)


----------



## Katinahat

880 said:


> @arnott, LV knowledge, or any luxury bag knowledge, is like riding a bike. . . It’s hard wired
> 
> Peking duck, dry crispy beef and spicy chicken (comfort food calorie splurge)
> Birkenstock shearling footwear in some kind of rich looking blue (to use as winter house slippers)


You are making me seriously hungry!


----------



## RT1

Thanks to my good friend, Ginger @arnott I was able to purchase this cool stuff from the Queen website.

Had to wait until my Freddie mask arrived to ship to me, but I got everything in today.   
Large Gold Crest mask
Freddie moustache mask
News of the World - Frank 
South America Live ‘81 T-shirt 

Ginger, you’re the Best!!!


----------



## arnott

RT1 said:


> Thanks to my good friend, Ginger @arnott I was able to purchase this cool stuff from the Queen website.
> 
> Had to wait until my Freddie mask arrived to ship to me, but I got everything in today.
> Large Gold Crest mask
> Freddie moustache mask
> News of the World - Frank
> South America Live ‘81 T-shirt
> 
> Ginger, you’re the Best!!!
> 
> View attachment 4903403
> 
> View attachment 4903404



Finally!        Is everything as expected?   Fits well?


----------



## arnott

Some cute enamel pins!   Die hard Queen fans will know how these are Queen related!


----------



## RT1

arnott said:


> Finally!        Is everything as expected?   Fits well?


Couldn't be happier.  
Now to order the Brian May 3-D book about Queen.   

I really appreciate your help, my dear friend.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Ray Ban Wayfarers $10.99 in this really awesome black/orange colourway!


----------



## apursenewbie

Just bought another pair of shoes. I needed some leather flats and DSW is having a 50% off clearance items. They came to $25 and free shipping. Couldn’t resist.

They’re Aldo. This shoe has excellent reviews but the overall brand reviews are mixed, according to my research.

I figure the risk is worth it for $25. Even if they just last through the season that’ll be OK for me.


----------



## Souzie

Condiment jars..




And my Venus ET Fleur order has arrived..


----------



## arnott

xsouzie said:


> Condiment jars..
> 
> View attachment 4904181
> 
> 
> And my Venus ET Fleur order has arrived..
> 
> View attachment 4904182



Nice colour!   Robin egg blue?


----------



## arnott

Got this Disney Backpack using my 25% off coupon!  Notice the Mickey Mouse Heads!   Nice and subtle!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

canvas prints


----------



## Souzie

arnott said:


> Nice colour!   Robin egg blue?


Heya! It just says turquoise on the box.


----------



## arnott

xsouzie said:


> Heya! It just says turquoise on the box.



Dishwasher safe?


----------



## nicole.li

mine is a Gucci Jackie.


----------



## Sunshine mama

nicole.li said:


> mine is a Gucci Jackie.


In what size?


----------



## Sunshine mama

xsouzie said:


> Condiment jars..
> 
> View attachment 4904181
> 
> 
> And my Venus ET Fleur order has arrived..
> 
> View attachment 4904182


The condiment jars are really cute!


----------



## Souzie

arnott said:


> Dishwasher safe?


Yes, ma'am. Supposedly dishwasher, microwave and oven safe.


----------



## Souzie

Sunshine mama said:


> The condiment jars are really cute!


Aren't they? I first saw them on one of @tlamdang08's food posts and had to hunt them down!


----------



## shaezie

gemstone jewellery...


----------



## JenJBS

This set of flatware. Should have been delivered yesterday. Called FedEx last night, they said it will be delivered today. Now FedEx says it will be delivered Monday.


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> This set of flatware. Should have been delivered yesterday. Called FedEx last night, they said it will be delivered today. Now FedEx says it will be delivered Monday.
> 
> View attachment 4905490


This is really cool!
Oh but I'm frustrated for you with FedEx !
I'm actually waiting a delivery from Amazo n and the delivery window keeps changing.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Soft close adapter for cabinets and doors. Hope they work. 
A case for iPhone  12 pro max for DH.


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> This is really cool!
> Oh but I'm frustrated for you with FedEx !
> I'm actually waiting a delivery from Amazo n and the delivery window keeps changing.



Sorry about Amazon changing the delivery window. That defeats the whole point of it.   

Thanks!  I'm seriously addicted to the oil slick finish...


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Sorry about Amazon changing the delivery window. That defeats the whole point of it.
> 
> Thanks!  I'm seriously addicted to the oil slick finish...


I am really disappointed with Amazon's delivery system. They are late about 90 percent of the time.
But I got the case for DH. It finally arrived.


----------



## arnott

Baby Yoda Pin!


----------



## muchstuff

Pollie-Jean said:


> canvas prints
> View attachment 4904296
> 
> View attachment 4904295


I particularly like the top one.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

I ordered a bunch of toys for Hanukkah.  Calico Critters and Barbies will be delivered within a week!  Two out of my 3 kids are complete!  Now only if my son would tell me what he wants


----------



## tlamdang08

Just found them 3.99 each. Perfect for my food porn


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> Sorry about Amazon changing the delivery window. That defeats the whole point of it.
> 
> Thanks!  I'm seriously addicted to the oil slick finish...


!
You will have to take a photo of your new flatwear with your oilslick Givenchy!


----------



## arnott

Grumpy Bear!




Which one do you like better?


----------



## coniglietta

Skincare from Kiehl's


----------



## arnott

coniglietta said:


> Skincare from Kiehl's
> 
> View attachment 4907753



Yay, Ultra Facial Cream is my fave!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kimbashop said:


> !
> You will have to take a photo of your new flatwear with your oilslick Givenchy!


That's a wonderful idea!


----------



## Sunshine mama

tlamdang08 said:


> Just found them 3.99 each. Perfect for my food porn
> 
> View attachment 4906379


Where???


----------



## Pessie

A stash of books.  Can’t wait for them to get here


----------



## tlamdang08

Sunshine mama said:


> Where???


Marshalls!
if you can't find them Sur la table store has one similar ( square one)
similar to this




__





						Amazon.com
					





					www.amazon.com


----------



## RT1

Pessie said:


> A stash of books.  Can’t wait for them to get here


Oh My, right up my alley.     
I love to read books.
My library is continually growing by leaps and bounds.


----------



## arnott

Love my new Hedgehog Pin!       This Pin sold out in less than 24 hours when it was first released, so I signed up to be notified when they restock!   Learned my lesson and ordered it the day they restocked and am glad I was able to get it in time for it to still be Fall!


----------



## Souzie

Grilling pan..



Tea and macarons..


----------



## arnott

Oops!      I wasn't planning on buying this!   My latest Queen purchase!  Brian May's new Steampunk 3-D Viewer, limited edition of 1000!



He put in so much effort dressing like this to advertise it, that I had to give it to him!


----------



## alleviate

caannie said:


> My poor husband broke an ancient Pyrex mixing bowl when washing it. I needed a replacement, so I looked on eBay. $300+ later... LOL. I have 2 new 4 bowl sets in two patterns: Pink Gooseberry and Turquoise. Because they were too pretty for me to chose between. And Colonial Mist is calling my name...
> 
> And now my daughter needs a 4 quart bowl and she doesn't like any of mine! My husband will never break a bowl again. Lol
> 
> View attachment 4883720
> View attachment 4883721
> View attachment 4883722


Those are beautiful


----------



## alleviate

xsouzie said:


> Grilling pan..
> View attachment 4909018
> 
> 
> Tea and macarons..
> View attachment 4909019


Omg now I want tea and macarons


----------



## maria28

Something practical...iPhone12, 256gb and a Final Fantasy Moogle lamp


----------



## maria28

tlamdang08 said:


> Just found them 3.99 each. Perfect for my food porn
> 
> View attachment 4906379


These look so adorable


----------



## arnott

Some Hedgehog stickers:


----------



## lolakitten

Cat food.


----------



## maria28

Just ordered these Kuromi slippers for my daughter ☺️


----------



## skyqueen

More Eileen Fisher...don't know why, haven't worn all the stuff I bought months ago. I guess my excuse is the wonderful sale she just had. $99, $69 or $49. I love a bargain!


----------



## Mellibelli1022

I shopped the marvel collection. I was a little on the fence about it because I had heard that Disney was going to be released on October 29 according to the insider report on couchoutlet.com. Then I realized that the Disney collection was just what they had before (and I had most of anyway) and at higher prices. I decided to go ahead with the marvel collection. I normally buy Disney coach. But the Marvel collection kind of had me. And technically Marvel is Disney. Except for Spiderman, there’s some thing about Spiderman I think Sony owns Spiderman although he is featured in the Marvel avengers. But anyway Spiderman is my favorite character as well as Thor, Iron Man and Captain America.
I missed out on the captain America items. I thought the leather bear and metal bear were so cute. But Spiderman is my first favorite. They did not have Thor sadly or Iron Man. I fell in love with the canvas Spiderman tote and the Jes messenger bag. I also got some accessory charms, and the very well-made Spiderman hoodie.
I was surprised at the quality of the leather on the Jes messenger bag,I would say that the pebbled leather is comparable to the dark fairy tail retail backpack and purple rogue. The leather is very sweet. It is soft and it smells like leather not plasticky. Spiderman is nicely embossed on the leather and has glittery white eyes. The only thing is the interior is cloth no leather inside and not the cloth of the retail stores that has the coach words all over just the flat cloth from outlet bags and there is no zipper pouch inside. The strap is very well-made and the ends are pebbled leather. All of the hardware is very well-made and has coach stamping all around.
I got the coated canvas comic print accordion wallet because it featured Spiderman on it and it has the comic book print that is nostalgic of Marvel comic books. The leather inside of the accordion wallet though doesn’t seem like actual leather. I was contemplating the black wallet pebbled leather with the bubble coach word on it. That seems of a better quality but I chose the comic book print just for reason of nostalgia and its edgy look. Don’t get me wrong the wallet is well made. It is just not leather.
The hoodie is very well-made very thick fabric the Spiderman is drawn by stitching the outlines of his body.They Basically just outlined it with black thread and just added blue cloth to the areas where his costume is blue in. And his eyes are stitched in white. It is not a patch. I guess it’s hard to explain. The back of the hoodie just underneath the hood has embroidered coach Marvel New York on it.Much different than the stamped iron on type words that they normally do. Although those hold up to washing I’ve never had a problem I thought it was nice that they did the embroidery instead. And the strings at the ends where the plastic bindings are have Coach printed on each of them in white.
The coated canvas tote is coated in a waxy coating front and back the bottom does not have coating. The Spiderman prints on the tote is of a vintage old comic book look. It is printed on both sides not just one. The pose of Spiderman is awesome! The leather on the handles is of good quality and smells of leather.
I got the leather Spiderman bear charm, and he is just adorable hanging on it. I hung the bear in the area where Spider-Man is holding his hand out so it almost looks like he’s going to reach for the bear. The leather is well made on the bear the hardware that they used for his parts are so cute and well thought out. He has a kiss lock nose without the lock. He comes with a brown leather collar around his neck with the coach tag hanging from it. The spider on his chest is black and glittery.
I was also able to snag a upside down Spiderman key fob bag charm for $20. He is also well-made like all the other leather bag charms that coach has made his eyes are white glittery. Not bad for 20 bucks. On my Jes messenger I also got a shiny bear metal charm. It is very well-made and adorable. I love how it shines.
All in all I am very happy with my purchases and I’m glad I did pull the trigger and bought these things. This was my birthday gift as it was October 22. I believe these released on October 9th but I was on the fence waiting for Disney to come out hoping for something new. I did get something new and different from what I normally do. And my boys (14 and 12) approve of my choice. Lol.


----------



## canto bight

Bought some stylish loungewear presents last night and a few days ago I ordered some watch repair and maintenance tools because I decided to start teaching myself how to do it.


----------



## tlamdang08

maria28 said:


> Just ordered these Kuromi slippers for my daughter ☺


So cuteeee


----------



## LemonDrop

Sparkles. I have started wearing sparkles and some minimal makeup. I can’t continue in my home like life has stopped. It was fun the first 6 months of the pandemic. But I need some excitement.  When I walk past the mirror all the sparkles make me think of being out at night again, dancing having a cocktail and enjoying being free.


----------



## 880

Exchanged the Blue night shearling birkenstock arizonas for a size up. The shearling Bostons were my usual size. Right now I’m living in them; a few pairs of golden goose sneakers (same size as my normal birkenstock size) and doc marten Chelsea boots.

but I guess my most recent purchase was a variety of buns and bings ( a thinner, slightly crisper version) filled with roast pork, pork belly and brisket and chilled spicy noodles from momofuko noodle. (Diet just went out the window, but it’s worth it, at least today 




__





						Food | Noodle Bar – NY
					






					noodlebar-ny.momofuku.com


----------



## RT1

arnott said:


> Oops!      I wasn't planning on buying this!   My latest Queen purchase!  Brian May's new Steampunk 3-D Viewer, limited edition of 1000!
> 
> 
> 
> He put in so much effort dressing like this to advertise it, that I had to give it to him!




Arrrgh, Ginger, you so amaze me with all your goodies.     
Wonder if they have any of these left?


----------



## RT1

lolakitten said:


> Cat food.



Me too, and cat litter!


----------



## lolakitten

RT1 said:


> Me too, and cat litter!


He loves his chicken and duck  so spoiled...


----------



## arnott

RT1 said:


> Arrrgh, Ginger, you so amaze me with all your goodies.
> Wonder if they have any of these left?



They are currently restocking so it will take 1-2 weeks before they can ship.  But you can still order it here and received 5 free digital download images emailed to you of Brian dressed in Steampunk fashion!     Bah haha!    Just make sure you add them to your order by clicking on the box.

https://shop.londonstereo.com/OWL-STEAMPUNK.html

BTW, I rarely comment on Brian's instagram, but this time I commented that I ordered this, and he liked my comment!  My first like from any Celebrity!


----------



## arnott

So my order with Teeturtle got lost in the mail and they said they would send me a replacement.   I email them and ask if I can get a refund instead because now I won’t get the T-Shirt in time for Halloween.    They agree and tell me they canceled the new replacement  order and gave me the full refund.    Then for some reason they decide to send the T-Shirt anyway!   I just it received today!  So! Here is my Halloween T-Shirt for next year! The name of this T-Shirt is "Mando Cosplay". I’m all set for next year with both Halloween T-Shirts and Mask!


----------



## arnott

Mellibelli1022 said:


> I shopped the marvel collection. I was a little on the fence about it because I had heard that Disney was going to be released on October 29 according to the insider report on couchoutlet.com. Then I realized that the Disney collection was just what they had before (and I had most of anyway) and at higher prices. I decided to go ahead with the marvel collection. I normally buy Disney coach. But the Marvel collection kind of had me. And technically Marvel is Disney. Except for Spiderman, there’s some thing about Spiderman I think Sony owns Spiderman although he is featured in the Marvel avengers. But anyway Spiderman is my favorite character as well as Thor, Iron Man and Captain America.
> I missed out on the captain America items. I thought the leather bear and metal bear were so cute. But Spiderman is my first favorite. They did not have Thor sadly or Iron Man. I fell in love with the canvas Spiderman tote and the Jes messenger bag. I also got some accessory charms, and the very well-made Spiderman hoodie.
> I was surprised at the quality of the leather on the Jes messenger bag,I would say that the pebbled leather is comparable to the dark fairy tail retail backpack and purple rogue. The leather is very sweet. It is soft and it smells like leather not plasticky. Spiderman is nicely embossed on the leather and has glittery white eyes. The only thing is the interior is cloth no leather inside and not the cloth of the retail stores that has the coach words all over just the flat cloth from outlet bags and there is no zipper pouch inside. The strap is very well-made and the ends are pebbled leather. All of the hardware is very well-made and has coach stamping all around.
> I got the coated canvas comic print accordion wallet because it featured Spiderman on it and it has the comic book print that is nostalgic of Marvel comic books. The leather inside of the accordion wallet though doesn’t seem like actual leather. I was contemplating the black wallet pebbled leather with the bubble coach word on it. That seems of a better quality but I chose the comic book print just for reason of nostalgia and its edgy look. Don’t get me wrong the wallet is well made. It is just not leather.
> The hoodie is very well-made very thick fabric the Spiderman is drawn by stitching the outlines of his body.They Basically just outlined it with black thread and just added blue cloth to the areas where his costume is blue in. And his eyes are stitched in white. It is not a patch. I guess it’s hard to explain. The back of the hoodie just underneath the hood has embroidered coach Marvel New York on it.Much different than the stamped iron on type words that they normally do. Although those hold up to washing I’ve never had a problem I thought it was nice that they did the embroidery instead. And the strings at the ends where the plastic bindings are have Coach printed on each of them in white.
> The coated canvas tote is coated in a waxy coating front and back the bottom does not have coating. The Spiderman prints on the tote is of a vintage old comic book look. It is printed on both sides not just one. The pose of Spiderman is awesome! The leather on the handles is of good quality and smells of leather.
> I got the leather Spiderman bear charm, and he is just adorable hanging on it. I hung the bear in the area where Spider-Man is holding his hand out so it almost looks like he’s going to reach for the bear. The leather is well made on the bear the hardware that they used for his parts are so cute and well thought out. He has a kiss lock nose without the lock. He comes with a brown leather collar around his neck with the coach tag hanging from it. The spider on his chest is black and glittery.
> I was also able to snag a upside down Spiderman key fob bag charm for $20. He is also well-made like all the other leather bag charms that coach has made his eyes are white glittery. Not bad for 20 bucks. On my Jes messenger I also got a shiny bear metal charm. It is very well-made and adorable. I love how it shines.
> All in all I am very happy with my purchases and I’m glad I did pull the trigger and bought these things. This was my birthday gift as it was October 22. I believe these released on October 9th but I was on the fence waiting for Disney to come out hoping for something new. I did get something new and different from what I normally do. And my boys (14 and 12) approve of my choice. Lol.



Congrats!  Spiderman is also my favourite Marvel character and we are twins with the shiny metal Spiderman Bear Charm!


----------



## RT1

arnott said:


> They are currently restocking so it will take 1-2 weeks before they can ship.  But you can still order it here and received 5 free digital download images emailed to you of Brian dressed in Steampunk fashion!     Bah haha!    Just make sure you add them to your order by clicking on the box.
> 
> https://shop.londonstereo.com/OWL-STEAMPUNK.html
> 
> BTW, I rarely comment on Brian's instagram, but this time I commented that I ordered this, and he liked my comment!  My first like from any Celebrity!



I went way overboard today...ordered the Owl viewer, got the freebies, ordered the 3 D book and the Queen Monopoly game.
It has the robot figure as a game piece.
Shipping to the US cost almost as much as my order...LOL.     

Congratulations on receiving a compliment from Brian himself.   That's outstanding.


----------



## Orgeman

coke light .....


----------



## arnott

RT1 said:


> I went way overboard today...ordered the Owl viewer, got the freebies, ordered the 3 D book and the Queen Monopoly game.
> It has the robot figure as a game piece.
> Shipping to the US cost almost as much as my order...LOL.
> 
> Congratulations on receiving a compliment from Brian himself.   That's outstanding.



Thanks! 

Did you order from 2 different websites?  I don't think Brian's LSC website has the Queen Monopoly Game.  And have you received the email with the 5 pictures?

Have you seen these videos of Brian unboxing the Queen Monopoly Game?


----------



## tlamdang08

soup bowls for food porn   








						Dowan | Browse Our Curated and Stylish Ceramic Dinnerware Online
					

Browse our stylish, unique handmade dinnerware selections from our fine art ceramics shop. Bring joy to the table with our curated ceramics collection.




					dowan.com


----------



## Pollie-Jean

More art prints


----------



## RT1

arnott said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Did you order from 2 different websites?  I don't think Brian's LSC website has the Queen Monopoly Game.  And have you received the email with the 5 pictures?
> 
> *YES!     *
> 
> Have you seen these videos of Brian unboxing the Queen Monopoly Game?
> 
> *I have now, Thank to you!   *




You are my Queen partner in crime!    I look to you to keep me posted on new cool stuff!


----------



## arnott

Disney Haunted Mansion Hitchhiking Ghosts!   Their names are Phineas, Ezra, and Gus!    Which one do you like the best?


----------



## 880

INNA quince and mulberry jams (thank you @Love Of My Life for the recommendation)

i had a dream that i didnt have enough for my small social bubble to take home thanksgiving leftovers (more than one is a big eater and everyone wants extra stuffing). So, the tiny d’artagnan ham (supposedly feeds 5-7, but in what world?) is now a back up safety ham (for weekend breakfasts).


----------



## arnott

Face Masks from the Coach Outlet!   I love Rexy!


----------



## kaylynnn

Splurged and bought a chanel bag (pre-loved)!


----------



## maxx

Oscar de la Renta fringed starfish dress. I'm hoping I will be able to wear it before 2022.


----------



## arnott

Ahh, I finally did it!  I've been trying to buy something signed by Brian May for the longest time!  Just got this email with a special offer that includes a Christmas Stereo Card signed by Dr. Brian May!        I ordered so fast because usually stuff signed by him sells out right away! Merry Christmas to me!! 





__





						Victorian Gems Nest Set - LSC Official Online Shop
					

Description



					shop.londonstereo.com


----------



## tlamdang08

Juste un Clou single earing.

Waiting for it to come from Las Vegas.


----------



## arnott

tlamdang08 said:


> Juste un Clou single earing.
> 
> Waiting for it to come from Las Vegas.
> 
> View attachment 4912968
> 
> View attachment 4912969



They sell them per earring?  What do you put in the other ear?   For some reason I only see them sold as a set on the website.  How much is a single earring?


----------



## tlamdang08

arnott said:


> They sell them per earring?  What do you put in the other ear?   For some reason I only see them sold as a set on the website.  How much is a single earring?


Yes, it is a single only comes in Gold. According to a SA, I called this morning this one was discontinued. So she couldn't  find the Code to order for me. I called different Cartier and this time they had the last one at their distribution center so I was able to buy it. The price pretax was 850.
 It is very small for the upper part of my left ear.


----------



## lolakitten

I ordered these custom resin keychains for my daughters. I’m excited to see the final result, I surreptitiously figured out what colour gold/flower they each wanted. 3 girls, 3 totally different tastes lol.


----------



## maria28

Bought a Burberry coat for daughter and a Prada jacket for son ...hope they will like them.


----------



## 880

lolakitten said:


> I ordered these custom resin keychains for my daughters. I’m excited to see the final result, I surreptitiously figured out what colour gold/flower they each wanted. 3 girls, 3 totally different tastes lol.



@lolakitten, this is such a great idea! Pls post a pic when you get them! Your DDs will be so happy!


----------



## lolakitten

880 said:


> @lolakitten, this is such a great idea! Pls post a pic when you get them! Your DDs will be so happy!



Will do! 
I think they are going to be super cute purse charms!


----------



## arnott

One of my favourite Disneyland Rides and the Teacup is my favourite colour!



I had previously posted the non-keychain version which is slightly different.  Which one do you like better?


----------



## Sunshine mama

My DD's purchase for me and DH.  
Ice cream delivery.


----------



## Sunshine mama

arnott said:


> One of my favourite Disneyland Rides and the Teacup is my favourite colour!
> 
> 
> 
> I had previously posted the non-keychain version which is slightly different.  Which one do you like better?



I like the non keychain better. She has a better expression IMO. Plus she looks like my DD2!


----------



## arnott

Sunshine mama said:


> I like the non keychain better. She has a better expression IMO. Plus she looks like my DD2!



DD2?


----------



## Sunshine mama

arnott said:


> DD2?


My 2nd daughter.


----------



## apursenewbie

apursenewbie said:


> Just bought another pair of shoes. I needed some leather flats and DSW is having a 50% off clearance items. They came to $25 and free shipping. Couldn’t resist.
> 
> They’re Aldo. This shoe has excellent reviews but the overall brand reviews are mixed, according to my research.
> 
> I figure the risk is worth it for $25. Even if they just last through the season that’ll be OK for me.
> 
> View attachment 4904159



Now I see why the shoes were on clearance. They were used. Creasing along the sides, scuffed soles, tip wear, and the sole was partially detached in one shoe.

I was so disappointed as they're super cute and I thought I snagged a deal. I shipped them back the same day. 

And to add salt to the wound, turns out DSW charges the customer for return shipping unless you're a gold member, which I'm not. So I effectively paid $8.50 and have nothing to show for it. This makes me not want to purchase from them again.


----------



## Kimbashop

Givenchy Antigona Soft via an incredible Black Friday sale:


----------



## maria28

Bought this table cloth from Amazon and a pre-loved Dolce&Gabbana mink jacket (removable belt).

Also bought Luigi Mansion 3 & Mario Aces Nintendo switch games for my 2 nephew’s Christmas gifts.  And a YuGiOh advent calendar for my son.


----------



## arnott

Mulan Pin from a Mystery Box:


----------



## meowkittycat

Honestly, ticking off my clothing wishlist now that the Black Friday sales are on. Australia's heading into summer, but it doesn't mean I can't prep for the autumn/winter. I'm eyeing that All Saints leather jacket I've wanted for years but I still haven't purchased. Fitness clothing is on the list.

My last material purchase was this Ksubi skirt. I wanted a midi denim skirt last year but I didn't end up finding a skirt with a unique aspect/construction to it.


----------



## GhstDreamer

Christmas shopping:

Rage by Bob Woodward for bf's father 
Friday the 13th Switch Game for BIL no.2
Liquor store giftcard for BIL no.1
Massimo Dutti giftcard for sister no.1
Band of Horses Vinyl for brother
The Invincible comicbook 2 and a shirt for bf
Caudalie creams for bf's mother
Rowing machine for parents


----------



## arnott

Mooncake      Pin!


----------



## arnott

Cute  Stamps!


----------



## coniglietta

One of my students was leaving today so I got our small class some chocolate as a farewell gift.


----------



## lolakitten

880 said:


> @lolakitten, this is such a great idea! Pls post a pic when you get them! Your DDs will be so happy!



The charm/keychains arrived today and they turned out soooo nice!!!!
I think I need to order more! I’m thinking one for each of *my* bags  
(Ignore the Chanel shopping bag, I just grabbed the nearest white surface to snap a quick pic)


----------



## AntiqueShopper

I ordered a variety of Disney pins for my son on eBay for Hanukkah.


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## maria28

arnott said:


> Mooncake      Pin!



This is so cute


----------



## maria28

Patagonia coat... I’ve never bought this brand before but was looking for a warm school coat for my daughter and this looks suitable (not too bulky, warm with a removable down puffer layer, water resistant, has a hood, etc).

And a simple dress since I had store credit to use up & they were having Black Friday sale.


----------



## maria28

lolakitten said:


> The charm/keychains arrived today and they turned out soooo nice!!!!
> I think I need to order more! I’m thinking one for each of *my* bags
> (Ignore the Chanel shopping bag, I just grabbed the nearest white surface to snap a quick pic)
> View attachment 4915174


Love love love them


----------



## maria28

Needed a new scanner/printer since the one at home stopped working after almost a decade.


----------



## tlamdang08

Got this today from Amazon for hot pot time


----------



## lolakitten

maria28 said:


> Needed a new scanner/printer since the one at home stopped working after almost a decade.
> 
> View attachment 4915548


We burned through our printer in the spring when the girls were being home schooled. Some of the teachers had pages and pages and pages of worksheets, ugh. Replacement ink was just as hard to buy as toilet paper!!


----------



## leechiyong

A lot of holiday shopping:   jewelry from Monica Vinader, clothes from Puppies Make Me Happy, baby items from Angel Dear, hand sanitizer from Olika, candles from Light + Bark, and tea from Newby teas.


----------



## 880

Brooks water proof ghost 13 running sneakers for the park ( even though my running is a joke, I thought I’d need weatherproof gear for this winter)

DH has a hard time sleeping, so while I was busy making myself post thanksgiving mini sandwich(es), he told me he bought a mattress. I was like, how do you know you will like it (I can sleep on anything). He said it got great reviews on some site like Wirecutter ????!!!!!!!


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

I've just stocked up Clarins skincare in the black Friday sales, and some Cire Trudon and Dyptique candles
I haven't brought any Christmas gifts yet but I needed cheering up!


----------



## 880

lolakitten said:


> The charm/keychains arrived today and they turned out soooo nice!!!!
> I think I need to order more! I’m thinking one for each of *my* bags
> (Ignore the Chanel shopping bag, I just grabbed the nearest white surface to snap a quick pic)
> View attachment 4915174


Love these!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

I bought 3 new sets of flannel pajamas.  I figure I'm likely to be on pretty strict quarantine for at least 3 more months, I may as well live in jammies.


----------



## tlamdang08

Cavalier Girl said:


> I bought 3 new sets of flannel pajamas.  I figure I'm likely to be on pretty strict quarantine for at least 3 more months, I may as well live in jammies.


My daughter just request the same for her Christmas present    She said just like you. Her life is in Comfy PJ sets


----------



## HG2614

I just bought Christmas gifts for my kids, and cheesecake, tiramisu and croissants for mental health! Online learning starts next week due to the rise in cases here and we all need some treats!

For just me, I bought a pre-loved Balenciaga bag and Pink Martini leopard coat on Tuesday... both from small local boutiques (helping the economy, right???).. and trying to tell myself I am done for 2020 (the bag was an unexpected, but couldn't pass up, purchase)


----------



## arnott

Mask was 20% off for Black Friday!   Swipe sideways to see it modelled by Derek and Julianne Hough!


----------



## tlamdang08

From my DH to me
A waistline apron and a serving pot ( Size xsmall for my food porn


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Coach Outlet purchase for my mom for the holidays


----------



## arnott

AntiqueShopper said:


> Coach Outlet purchase for my mom for the holidays
> View attachment 4915800



Holy colour blocking!


----------



## maria28

lolakitten said:


> We burned through our printer in the spring when the girls were being home schooled. Some of the teachers had pages and pages and pages of worksheets, ugh. Replacement ink was just as hard to buy as toilet paper!!



yes, I totally hear you about this and online home learning.


----------



## maria28

Stocking up on Japanese bath salts... I love them and highly recommend them .  There are other variations of these 2 brands and they are all equally lovely too...I just get whichever is available on Amazon prime.


----------



## lolakitten

I just ordered LEGOs and a doll set that my little one specifically asked me for (weeks ago) that seems to be sold out everywhere . Ended up overpaying a bit for it, but this is what I get for waiting .


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Preloved Tiffany Yellow Gold Medium Bow- it is my small Holiday present- trying to be good this year so I can buy myself something super sparkly for my 40th


----------



## elvisfan4life

tlamdang08 said:


> My daughter just request the same for her Christmas present    She said just like you. Her life is in Comfy PJ sets



I can't find pjs online any ideas greatly appreciated have been in men for so long I need new ones at least one size bigger more Like two


----------



## AntiqueShopper

elvisfan4life said:


> I can't find pjs online any ideas greatly appreciated have been in men for so long I need new ones at least one size bigger more Like two


Target or Victoria Secrets Pink Collection


----------



## maria28

elvisfan4life said:


> I can't find pjs online any ideas greatly appreciated have been in men for so long I need new ones at least one size bigger more Like two


I love LilySilk (online store) pj’s


----------



## LemonDrop

@maria28 of those 2 soaking salts which would you suggest I try first?


----------



## LemonDrop

Art work.


----------



## skyqueen

elvisfan4life said:


> I can't find pjs online any ideas greatly appreciated have been in men for so long I need new ones at least one size bigger more Like two


KOHL'S! I love their long robes and have bought several for friends. Won't break the bank and big sale going on!






						Women's Cozy Pajamas, Robes & Sleepwear | Kohl's
					

Enjoy free shipping and easy returns every day at Kohl's. Find great deals on Women's Pajamas, Robes & Sleepwear at Kohl's today!




					www.kohls.com


----------



## Bilaboo

Just placed an order of a beige knit vest from H&M. And now confused in choosing between 2 bags i would like to get. Appreciated if anyone would like to give me suggestion in which one i should pick, a Michael Kors top zip tote in maroon or the Kate Spade eva in grey


----------



## maria28

LemonDrop said:


> @maria28 of those 2 soaking salts which would you suggest I try first?


I would say the top one (yellow/orange box).


----------



## maria28

Bilaboo said:


> Just placed an order of a beige knit vest from H&M. And now confused in choosing between 2 bags i would like to get. Appreciated if anyone would like to give me suggestion in which one i should pick, a Michael Kors top zip tote in maroon or the Kate Spade eva in grey


All are lovely...so hard to choose from.

I love the Kate spade colour, but the Michael Kors colours are probably more wearable all year round.  It would depend on what colour outfit you wear most of the time.

also, the MK ones have zipped top closure, which I personally prefer.


----------



## tlamdang08

elvisfan4life said:


> I can't find pjs online any ideas greatly appreciated have been in men for so long I need new ones at least one size bigger more Like two


I got PJs from Costco for her.


----------



## Bilaboo

maria28 said:


> All are lovely...so hard to choose from.
> 
> I love the Kate spade colour, but the Michael Kors colours are probably more wearable all year round.  It would depend on what colour outfit you wear most of the time.
> 
> also, the MK ones have zipped top closure, which I personally prefer.


Hahaha me tooo, love the versatile grey color in kate spade one. Fyi the kate spade has top zip too but somehow doesnt look like it has a zipper in the picture. But the MK in maroon is gorgeous too and it does have a top zipper yet can be use in as a shoulder bag.

Do you think maroon goes with everything like grey does? My outfit consist bunch of neutral color so it makes more difficult to choose, wish i could get both of em lol..


----------



## maria28

Bilaboo said:


> Hahaha me tooo, love the versatile grey color in kate spade one. Fyi the kate spade has top zip too but somehow doesnt look like it has a zipper in the picture. But the MK in maroon is gorgeous too and it does have a top zipper yet can be use in as a shoulder bag.
> 
> Do you think maroon goes with everything like grey does? My outfit consist bunch of neutral color so it makes more difficult to choose, wish i could get both of em lol..


I like maroon colour... I find it easier to wear.  It’s like a neutral pop colour all year round.  I find myself really only using light grey colour bag in spring/summer months.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

elvisfan4life said:


> I can't find pjs online any ideas greatly appreciated have been in men for so long I need new ones at least one size bigger more Like two



L.L.Bean.  I've worn their pajamas since I was a girl living on our family farm.  My mom would use the order form in the middle of the catalog and mail it in.  Yep, I'm old  as dirt.


----------



## 1Mrs

LemonDrop said:


> Art work.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4916322
> View attachment 4916323


Love them...


----------



## 1Mrs

Timberland Boots 50% off at Nordstrom...I am in the Midwest, so it's that time!


----------



## Lake Effect

Cavalier Girl said:


> L.L.Bean.  I've worn their pajamas since I was a girl living on our family farm.  My mom would use the order form in the middle of the catalog and mail it in.  Yep, I'm old  as dirt.


I am just about to order myself a fleecy lined bathrobe and sheepskin slippers from LL! Yeah I’m that old too! I think my girlfriend still wears Lanz.


----------



## Lake Effect

Lake Effect said:


> I can believe I'm saying this: I found an original Rambler on Craigslist yesterday, either Putty or Saddle with Tabac/BT trim, it is being shipped! I may have it by Wednesday. Stay tuned!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4913008


I just purchased a very distressed vintage Coach bag circa 1986. I am going to give it a deep cleaning and conditioning. Then it can be my personal item when we get to fly again in a few years. What a project!


----------



## arnott

John Fluevog Dr. Henry shoes, honouring Dr. Bonnie Henry, Provincial Health Officer for British Columbia. 15% of the sales from this shoe will support the WHO’s Covid-19 Response Fund. Inside the shoes you can see Dr. Henry’s wise words, reminding us to “be kind, be calm, and be safe”.


----------



## viciel

cupcakes!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

A variety of clothes from Gap Factory and the Children’s Place


----------



## JenJBS

Thanks to our dear @whateve  I just bought this stunning rainbow rolling pin!


----------



## arnott

JenJBS said:


> Thanks to our dear @whateve  I just bought this stunning rainbow rolling pin!
> 
> View attachment 4916711



What are you going to bake?!


----------



## arnott

Disney 2020 Holiday Charity Pin!


----------



## Sunshine mama

arnott said:


> John Fluevog Dr. Henry shoes, honouring Dr. Bonnie Henry, Provincial Health Officer for British Columbia. 15% of the sales from this shoe will support the WHO’s Covid-19 Response Fund. Inside the shoes you can see Dr. Henry’s wise words, reminding us to “be kind, be calm, and be safe”.



Love it!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Thanks to our dear @whateve  I just bought this stunning rainbow rolling pin!
> 
> View attachment 4916711


Wow!
Who would have thought that this existed?
So pretty!


----------



## 880

Lake Effect said:


> I am just about to order myself a fleecy lined bathrobe and sheepskin slippers from LL! Yeah I’m that old too! I think my girlfriend still wears Lanz.


I wore footie Lanz PJs in boarding school and the androscoggin slippers for years, even after I was married (it wasn’t BF, now DH’s favorite look, so I switched to the Amsterdam and now shearling Birkenstock’s). Loved the androscoggin.

just bought 4 bags each of dried nectarines, dried jumbo medjool dates,SF choc peanuts and dry roasted unsalted shelled pistachios (our monthly order) from nuts.com (DH likes to snack)

and verdanttea.com laoshan black tea (favorite is the autumn Laosham)


----------



## Sunshine mama

This Coach Circle bag.
I've always wanted a perfect  circle bag without a zipper, all leather  inside and out, that can stand without any feet(which takes away from the circular shape). And this is it!


----------



## Lake Effect

Sunshine mama said:


> This Coach Circle bag.
> I've always wanted a perfect  circle bag without a zipper, all leather  inside and out, that can stand without any feet(which takes away from the circular shape). And this is it!
> View attachment 4916915


Lovely. It checks a few boxes for you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Lake Effect said:


> Lovely. It checks a few boxes for you!


Yes. And it also fits my phone, barely. 
It's missing an outside back pocket though.


----------



## JenJBS

arnott said:


> What are you going to bake?!



Christmas cookies!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Wow!
> Who would have thought that this existed?
> So pretty!



Thank you!   Yeah. I'd never have thought it existed until Whateve posted hers.


----------



## maria28

AntiqueShopper said:


> A variety of clothes from Gap Factory and the Children’s Place


My fav places when my kids were younger.  Love those 2 places


----------



## maria28

Sunshine mama said:


> This Coach Circle bag.
> I've always wanted a perfect  circle bag without a zipper, all leather  inside and out, that can stand without any feet(which takes away from the circular shape). And this is it!
> View attachment 4916915


----------



## Souzie

Mark Ryden artwork..



This book..



And this wreath for my front door. I haven't hung it up yet as I'm still waiting for some owls I plan to put in there..



The owls I ordered..


----------



## maria28

Bought this satchel at Vestiaire for my daughter with extra authentication & shipping service...to be on the safe side


----------



## arnott

xsouzie said:


> Mark Ryden artwork..
> View attachment 4916858
> 
> 
> This book..
> View attachment 4917127
> 
> 
> And this wreath for my front door. I haven't hung it up yet as I'm still waiting for some owls I plan to put in there..
> View attachment 4917134
> 
> 
> The owls I ordered..
> View attachment 4917135



Hoot  hoot!


----------



## arnott

Canadian Maple Leaf Enamel Pin and Keychain!


----------



## maria28

Stocking fillers for the kids from Etsy (U.K. sellers)


----------



## maria28

arnott said:


> Canadian Maple Leaf Enamel Pin and Keychain!



You always have the cutest items  ... just followed you on IG as well


----------



## arnott

maria28 said:


> You always have the cutest items  ... just followed you on IG as well



Thank you!


----------



## arnott

My latest Queen purchase!!   This limited edition Roger Taylor Christmas Bauble!   Release time was 10am UK time today so I stayed up until 2am my time (PST) because these are limited to only 200 pieces this year!   Okay, time for sleep...


----------



## GhstDreamer

For myself: Final Fantasy X/x2, Astral Chain and Vampyr all three for the switch.

Law and Order boxsets for sister #2
Various boxes of chocolates for family friends


----------



## HG2614

I was at the library yesterday and bought this cool tote bag....


----------



## HG2614

LemonDrop said:


> Art work.
> /QUOTE]
> 
> The illustration is amazing! Where did you find it?


----------



## LaVisioneer

I was naughty for cyber Monday. New computer and printer cartridges.


----------



## Souzie

Not much I wanted from the Black Friday/Cyber Monday sales this year. TBH, I find better deals throughout the year. Only thing I ended up getting was another Mrs. Box...




And my owls came so I was able to attach them to my wreath and hang it on my front door


----------



## arnott

Happy Mail Enamel Pin!


----------



## maria28

A Woolrich Artic Parka with detachable fur.  I’ve not bought from Woolrich before...hope it’ll fit ok when it arrives.

And an iPhone 12 pro max & case (from amazon) for my mother in law as Christmas gift.  I had to pick it up from the Apple store cause there is no delivery slot available until much later in the month.


----------



## 880

@maria28, that’s such a wonderful gift for your mom! Am sure she will love it!

A lot of sushi. It was difficult to resist oxtail fried rice from Blue ribbon. DH bought printer paper. Am thinking of buying Foyle’s War or the Wire or homicide for MIL to watch, but these days I’m assuming everything is on Netflix or some streaming device

@GhstDreamer, I wish I had the will power to buy chocolates in advance to gift, but I’m afraid I’d rip into them in the middle of the night (the time when they are most delicious). Loved Law and Order

@xsouzie, the owls look great peeking out of the wreath!


----------



## maria28

@880  sushi


----------



## Sunshine mama

maria28 said:


> Bought this satchel at Vestiaire for my daughter with extra authentication & shipping service...to be on the safe side


Nice!
I would love to be your daughter. 
But you need to charge your phone!


----------



## ILP

Ferragamo Letty bag purchased from TheRealReal as it’s a discontinued style.


----------



## 880

maria28 said:


> @880  sushi


Just scrolled up! You have the nicest, most generous gifts for your whole family!


----------



## maria28

@880 since no travel & we have been mostly home since March, thought it would be nice to add some cheer to the holiday season.  

tbh, all the gifts are practical items that they need/would use.


----------



## maria28

ILP said:


> Ferragamo Letty bag purchased from TheRealReal as it’s a discontinued style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4918504


So lovely


----------



## arnott

Here's all my recent Disney Haunted Mansion Purchases!   Love how the Hitchihiking Ghosts look all together!


----------



## LemonDrop

@HG2614 the illustrated art work here:
aaron-favaloro

I love all his prints.


----------



## arnott

Love my new Mini Messenger Seatbelt Bag from Shop Harveys!   I was pleasantly surprised that mine looks better than the stock photo (IMO) as I guess the colour placement is different in every bag!  Also love the heart cutout on the zipper pull.       This is not only my first Seatbelt Bag, but also my first Woven Bag!



There is a lot more black in the stock photo:









						Mini Messenger / Treecycle
					

The Mini Messenger is perfect for that grab-n-go lifestyle. Just toss over your shoulder and hit the ground running! Features a slim messenger shape and a thick adjustable strap, it's designed for those who need comfortable but utilitarian bags for their busy schedule. Features our classic woven...




					shopharveys.com


----------



## Sunshine mama

arnott said:


> Here's all my recent Disney Haunted Mansion Purchases!   Love how the Hitchihiking Ghosts look all together!



Cute!
You have such a big collection of cute collectibles. How  do you keep/display them?


----------



## Sunshine mama

arnott said:


> Love my new Mini Messenger Seatbelt Bag from Shop Harveys!   I was pleasantly surprised that mine looks better than the stock photo (IMO) as I guess the colour placement is different in every bag!  Also love the heart cutout on the zipper pull.       This is not only my first Seatbelt Bag, but also my first Woven Bag!
> 
> 
> 
> There is a lot more black in the stock photo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mini Messenger / Treecycle
> 
> 
> The Mini Messenger is perfect for that grab-n-go lifestyle. Just toss over your shoulder and hit the ground running! Features a slim messenger shape and a thick adjustable strap, it's designed for those who need comfortable but utilitarian bags for their busy schedule. Features our classic woven...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shopharveys.com



Yes! Your bag is cuter than the stock photo!


----------



## arnott

Sunshine mama said:


> Yes! Your bag is cuter than the stock photo!



Thank you!


----------



## arnott

Sunshine mama said:


> Cute!
> You have such a big collection of cute collectibles. How  do you keep/display them?



On Ikea Billy Bookcases, but I've run out of room!


----------



## arnott

So Shop Harveys not only makes Seatbelt Bags, but also does collaborations.   They recently did a collaboration with Star Wars and I had to get this Darth Vader Key Charm!  My Brother had one of these Darth Vader Action Figure Carry Cases back in the day, so I had to get the Key Charm for nostalgia!   Make sure to swipe to see how it opens!


----------



## Sunshine mama

ILP said:


> Ferragamo Letty bag purchased from TheRealReal as it’s a discontinued style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4918504


It's really cute!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

This watermelon.


----------



## RT1

Sunshine mama said:


> This watermelon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4919390


You always have all the really cool stuff!!!  
You are, indeed, a Rockstar!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RT1 said:


> You always have all the really cool stuff!!!
> You are, indeed, a Rockstar!


Thank you so much for such kind words!!!


----------



## Kimbashop

Sunshine mama said:


> This watermelon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4919390


adorable juxtaposition!


----------



## tlamdang08

Sunshine mama said:


> This watermelon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4919390


 I love everything 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## arnott

Sunshine mama said:


> This watermelon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4919390



Is this by Kate Spade?   Nice view!


----------



## arnott

Sunshine mama said:


> Cute!
> You have such a big collection of cute collectibles. How  do you keep/display them?



I saw this on Facebook today!  This is so me!


----------



## tlamdang08

It started with a single earring ( last week)
Now a ring and bracelet  ( but need to wait for the right size to come in—this weekend) to make the set complete 
Juste un Clou


----------



## Souzie

Going to make a centerpiece for my dining room table so I got a mirrored tray, candles and poinsettia from Amazon..



Pinecones and ornament fillers from Michaels..


----------



## tlamdang08

xsouzie said:


> Going to make a centerpiece for my dining room table so I got a mirrored tray, candles and poinsettia from Amazon..
> 
> View attachment 4919928
> 
> Pinecones and ornament fillers from Michaels..
> View attachment 4919929


can't wait to see your beautiful house again


----------



## JenJBS

xsouzie said:


> Going to make a centerpiece for my dining room table so I got a mirrored tray, candles and poinsettia from Amazon..
> 
> View attachment 4919928
> 
> Pinecones and ornament fillers from Michaels..
> View attachment 4919929



Excited to see a pic of your creation!


----------



## arnott

The Final Season of Mr. Robot on Demand!


----------



## Nibb

A little something in Capucine.


----------



## 880

tlamdang08 said:


> can't wait to see your beautiful house again


@xsouzie , your new creation will look esp gorgeous and festive! Am still in awe over your beautiful wreath.

@Sunshine mama, love your watermelon accessory! 

DH apparently cannot stand my cheater glasses from Amazon, so I got these seeoo brand (they came from Dallas but are made in Austria. Pince Nez style. And they kind of squish together slightly to slide into the case


----------



## tlamdang08

880 said:


> @xsouzie , your new creation will look esp gorgeous and festive! Am still in awe over your beautiful wreath.
> 
> @Sunshine mama, love your watermelon accessory!
> 
> DH apparently cannot stand my cheater glasses from Amazon, so I got these seeoo brand (they came from Dallas but are made in Austria. Pince Nez style. And they kind of squish together slightly to slide into the case
> 
> View attachment 4921396


i need one like this, please can you share the link . i love red too


----------



## Kimbashop

arnott said:


> The Final Season of Mr. Robot on Demand!


We just finished watching this! It was amazing and I can't stop thinking about it.


----------



## arnott

Kimbashop said:


> We just finished watching this! It was amazing and I can't stop thinking about it.



I just watched the first two episodes!   I thought it was a good idea to watch this at Christmas time since this is when the Final Season takes place!


----------



## Souzie

880 said:


> @xsouzie , your new creation will look esp gorgeous and festive! Am still in awe over your beautiful wreath.
> 
> @Sunshine mama, love your watermelon accessory!
> 
> DH apparently cannot stand my cheater glasses from Amazon, so I got these seeoo brand (they came from Dallas but are made in Austria. Pince Nez style. And they kind of squish together slightly to slide into the case
> 
> View attachment 4921396


That was very kind of you to say, though I really can't take credit for the wreath. I bought it from Home Depot LOL...and just stuck the owls in it.


----------



## RT1

Nibb said:


> A little something in Capucine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4920772


This is really nice.     Beautiful choice!


----------



## Kimbashop

arnott said:


> I just watched the first two episodes!   I thought it was a good idea to watch this at Christmas time since this is when the Final Season takes place!


It is a very intense season -- brilliant and disturbing.


----------



## arnott

Kimbashop said:


> It is a very intense season -- brilliant and disturbing.



The first episode alone was intense!   But that's what I've come to expect from this show!  Edge of your seat action!


----------



## arnott

I just saw this on Facebook today!   So me!


----------



## Souzie

xsouzie said:


> Going to make a centerpiece for my dining room table so I got a mirrored tray, candles and poinsettia from Amazon..
> 
> View attachment 4919928
> 
> Pinecones and ornament fillers from Michaels..
> View attachment 4919929


Here is the finished product...


----------



## Kimbashop

xsouzie said:


> Here is the finished product...
> 
> View attachment 4921712
> 
> View attachment 4921713


It turned out lovely!


----------



## arnott

xsouzie said:


> Here is the finished product...
> 
> View attachment 4921712
> 
> View attachment 4921713



Good job!  Where did you get those chairs?


----------



## 880

tlamdang08 said:


> i need one like this, please can you share the link . i love red too


Enjoy! It’s the classic pince nez in red ( stainless case) for 89 usd, 
hugs 








						Seeoo Classic Pince-nez  (Europe) | ReadingGlasses.com
					

The Classic Pince-Nez reader from Seeoo Eyewear is stunning with a touch of elegance. Free shipping and returns included with each order.




					www.readingglasses.com


----------



## tlamdang08

880 said:


> Enjoy! It’s the classic pince nez in red ( stainless case) for 89 usd,
> hugs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seeoo Classic Pince-nez  (Europe) | ReadingGlasses.com
> 
> 
> The Classic Pince-Nez reader from Seeoo Eyewear is stunning with a touch of elegance. Free shipping and returns included with each order.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.readingglasses.com


I bought it in Orange    . Thank you very much


----------



## tlamdang08

xsouzie said:


> Here is the finished product...
> 
> View attachment 4921712
> 
> View attachment 4921713


   Eyes candies
Thanks for sharing. Love those chairs.


----------



## sdkitty

shampoo and moisturizer from ulta 20% off


----------



## Souzie

arnott said:


> Good job!  Where did you get those chairs?


I'm actually not sure. It was purchased as a set, with the table and buffet by my mom when we bought our first house several years ago. I believe it was designed by Broyhill, if that helps.


----------



## Lake Effect

Bras! This is probably TMI, but I am just done with underwires. Done.


----------



## sdkitty

Lake Effect said:


> Bras! This is probably TMI, but I am just done with underwires. Done.


LOL
they are uncomfortable....can't wait to take mine off when I get home....but I don't think I'd get the support I want w/o them....what did you get?  are you on the larger size or smaller?


----------



## Lake Effect

sdkitty said:


> LOL
> they are uncomfortable....can't wait to take mine off when I get home....but I don't think I'd get the support I want w/o them....what did you get?  are you on the larger size or smaller?


I'll PM you the details, but for anyone interested, the site www.BareNecessities.com  has something for just about every size.


----------



## foxgal

I’ve been on a bit a spree lately. In the past week, my Leen Heyne silver ring and Longines watch have arrived. And I just ordered a Staud mini Bisset in black. It was 66% off plus an extra 20% through Saks off 5th, so even my DH said go for it! My collection was lacking a black bag and bucket-style so this covers both bases!


----------



## sdkitty

Lake Effect said:


> I'll PM you the details, but for anyone interested, the site www.BareNecessities.com  has something for just about every size.


thanks


----------



## arnott

Mr. Potato Head Keychain!


----------



## tlamdang08

Just arrived 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Just came home with me today.


----------



## arnott

tlamdang08 said:


> Just arrived
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4922343
> 
> Just came home with me today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4922344



OMG, is that the small size bracelet?  The small one is on my Wishlist!    Are there diamonds on it?!


----------



## tlamdang08

arnott said:


> OMG, is that the small size bracelet?  The small one is on my Wishlist!    Are there diamonds on it?!


Yes it is the smallest 15, with diamonds. Wohoo, I am so happy right now


----------



## arnott

Pusheen with Bubble Tea!


----------



## arnott

tlamdang08 said:


> Yes it is the smallest 15, with diamonds. Wohoo, I am so happy right now



I meant is this the big or small size JUC Bracelet.


----------



## Elm1979

Two weeks ago I got my first Kelly (25 Noir)... I felt like my Birkin wasn’t getting enough attention since this new addition- ha ha- so I decided to dress her up! New twilly and bag charm! I’ve had this Birkin for three years (size 30, bleu saphir, & GHW)  but I’ve never spruced her up before. I think the pop of orange suits her. It’s a small purchase but it really made me smile!


----------



## Elm1979

tlamdang08 said:


> Just arrived
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4922343
> 
> Just came home with me today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4922344


Gorgeous! I’m obsessed with this new style!!! Love it with the ring and your Kelly.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Lake Effect said:


> Bras! This is probably TMI, but I am just done with underwires. Done.



I've been wearing this Wacoal bralette since my bilateral lumpectomies last January, and haven't looked back.  They have foam inserts you can use or not.  Since lockdown,   I haven't used the inserts once.






						Wacoal Women's B-Smooth Bralette at Amazon Women’s Clothing store: Bras
					

Buy Wacoal Women's B-Smooth Bralette and other Everyday Bras at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is elegible for free shipping and free returns.



					www.amazon.com


----------



## tlamdang08

arnott said:


> I meant is this the big or  JUC Bracelet.small size


 i got this in Pink gold


			CRB6066117 - Juste un Clou bracelet - Yellow gold, diamonds - Cartier


----------



## tlamdang08

Elm1979 said:


> Gorgeous! I’m obsessed with this new style!!! Love it with the ring and your Kelly.


yes, this one is the new version. I have waited for it long enough. Thank you very much


----------



## 880

arnott said:


> Pusheen with Bubble Tea!



I have no idea what this is, but I love it!


----------



## arnott

880 said:


> I have no idea what this is, but I love it!



You don't know what Bubble Tea is?!


----------



## arnott

tlamdang08 said:


> i got this in Pink gold
> 
> 
> CRB6066117 - Juste un Clou bracelet - Yellow gold, diamonds - Cartier



I'll assume that's small.  Hollow, with a spring inside?


----------



## tlamdang08

arnott said:


> I'll assume that's small.  Hollow, with a spring inside?


it is a new version. I think the newest just come out on Sep.2020
I don't know anything more than that. The regular one is thicker. That is how i know the different between them


----------



## 880

arnott said:


> You don't know what Bubble Tea is?!


Love bubble tea, but this is the cutest stuffed animal? Pillow? Accessory? Collectible? All of the above! It’s so cute


----------



## pixiejenna

Cavalier Girl said:


> L.L.Bean.  I've worn their pajamas since I was a girl living on our family farm.  My mom would use the order form in the middle of the catalog and mail it in.  Yep, I'm old  as dirt.



I only have the flannel pants but mostly for lounging. I do however have the flannel sheets which are amazingly cozy the only down side is it makes it hard to get out of bed.



Lake Effect said:


> I am just about to order myself a fleecy lined bathrobe and sheepskin slippers from LL! Yeah I’m that old too! I think my girlfriend still wears Lanz.



I’ve been looking at the moccasins forever, every time they have a sale I debate on if I should finally get them. The only thing that is keeping me from going for it is I feel like more recent reviews have complained about the quality of them.

In the past they used to make a ugg type boot but with leather in place of suede and they’ve held up fairly well I usually replace them every year because they are ruined by salt. They no longer have them this year and I’m so sad.


----------



## arnott

880 said:


> Love bubble tea, but this is the cutest stuffed animal? Pillow? Accessory? Collectible? All of the above! It’s so cute



You've never heard of Pusheen?  Mine is a Plush toy.  Whenever my Dad sees my Pusheens, he goes, "What is that?  So ugly!"!     









						Pusheen - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## arnott

My first Steiff Bear!   Steiff, founded by Margaret Steiff in 1880, were the creators of the earliest Teddy Bears. They are still known today for their high quality plush.   Handmade in Germany and 5 way jointed!  The Fur is Mohair.  I had to google what that is and apparently it's from a Goat!


----------



## skyqueen

foxgal said:


> I’ve been on a bit a spree lately. In the past week, my Leen Heyne silver ring and Longines watch have arrived. And I just ordered a Staud mini Bisset in black. It was 66% off plus an extra 20% through Saks off 5th, so even my DH said go for it! My collection was lacking a black bag and bucket-style so this covers both bases!
> 
> View attachment 4922198
> 
> 
> View attachment 4922199
> 
> 
> View attachment 4922200


Love your Longines watch! I have a tan Staud bag. Staud had a deal where they hand paint your pet on the bag. My Dirty Harry bag


----------



## foxgal

skyqueen said:


> Love your Longines watch! I have a tan Staud bag. Staud had a deal where they hand paint your pet on the bag. My Dirty Harry bag
> 
> View attachment 4922761



Awwww, what a cutie! Yes, I saw your bag in the Staud thread and considering getting one featuring my Coco!


----------



## foxgal

Oops... I did it again... I just HAD to order these black Converse lugsole sneakers to go with the black Staud bag. At least they were on sale at Ssense. Okay, now on a ban!


----------



## tlamdang08

Buy the gift card to get the mug.    I am so happy too.


----------



## arnott

Since she and her partner were just named to the Order of Canada,  I picked up this Tessa Virtue Doll!



Here's the performance she did wearing that dress:


----------



## tlamdang08

Bought two linen  dresses from my Korean boutique. Planing to wear them just for cooking during the next 3 weeks of lockdown


----------



## Christofle

Rimowa phone case for my new iPhone 12 pro max.

Can’t travel much these days so a luggage inspired phone will have to do. 

Photo taken by SA, hopefully it arrives in the mail ASAP.


----------



## arnott

foxgal said:


> Awwww, what a cutie! Yes, I saw your bag in the Staud thread and considering getting one featuring my Coco!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4922858



What kind of Dog is that?!


----------



## maria28

A giant plushie form son’s class secret santa, Neals Yard Reed diffuser refills,  a book and some plain cardigans from H&M for daughter


----------



## ValHerself

Last Purchase was yesterday: Marc Jacobs Sweater and Sneakers, 2 pairs of pants and coat from Lululemon, and shampoo, conditioner, body wash from Loccitane.


----------



## foxgal

arnott said:


> What kind of Dog is that?!



She’s a meximutt we found in Baja. Vet figures terrier and dachshund are her most dominant breeds. She’s a sweetheart. Thank you!


----------



## Souzie

I had some leftover ornaments from when I made my centerpiece so I bought this tree from Amazon and hung the rest on the branches..


----------



## AntiqueShopper

More clothes from Gap Factory- I keep buying myself clothes but I never leave the house


----------



## Lake Effect

AntiqueShopper said:


> More clothes from Gap Factory- I keep buying myself clothes but I never leave the house


Since I work from home mostly for the foreseeable future, I decided in late summer to splurge on comfy shaker sweaters, khakis, button downs, sweatshirt (in this pretty coral color), track pants from the likes of Gap, Old Navy, Lands End for a spruced up wfh wardrobe. Have been purging old stuff!


----------



## arnott

maria28 said:


> A giant plushie form son’s class secret santa, Neals Yard Reed diffuser refills,  a book and some plain cardigans from H&M for daughter
> 
> View attachment 4924116
> 
> 
> View attachment 4924118



That Hedgehog!!


----------



## arnott

xsouzie said:


> I had some leftover ornaments from when I made my centerpiece so I bought this tree from Amazon and hung the rest on the branches..
> 
> View attachment 4924263



Do you have the link to this tree?


----------



## Souzie

arnott said:


> Do you have the link to this tree?


Yes, my love. Here it is...

https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B07WCVZFF1/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## arnott

My latest Queen purchase!  Just ordered this  Brian May Limited Edition (of 500) Gold Plated "Red Special"  2020 Sixpence.  For those who don't know, Brian uses a Sixpence instead of a Guitar Pick to play his Red Special Guitar!     EDIT:  This sold out in 6 hours!   Lucky when I saw it, I ordered it so fast!        Even Brian himself couldn't get one!


----------



## 880

Not cute or exciting, but useful Opaque 200 denier knee high socks wolford
and something called a Bearaby weighted blanket in charcoal grey (but I think it’s a bit too heavy, so DH just uses it on the couch. However, instructions came a few days after we got it, saying that you have to adjust slowly to the weight And not go to overnight at once. Wish Bearaby included those instructions with the blanket! 








						Knitted Weighted Blanket made Of Organic Cotton - Cotton Napper
					

The Bearaby® Napper is a cozy, chunky knit weighted blanket made with layers of natural, organic cotton. Perfect for all seasons. Free shipping and 30-day returns.




					bearaby.com


----------



## JenJBS

880 said:


> Not cute or exciting, but useful Opaque 200 denier knee high socks wolford
> and something called a Bearaby weighted blanket in charcoal grey (but I think it’s a bit too heavy, so DH just uses it on the couch. However, instructions came a few days after we got it, saying that you have to adjust slowly to the weight And not go to overnight at once. Wish Bearaby included those instructions with the blanket!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knitted Weighted Blanket made Of Organic Cotton - Cotton Napper
> 
> 
> The Bearaby® Napper is a cozy, chunky knit weighted blanket made with layers of natural, organic cotton. Perfect for all seasons. Free shipping and 30-day returns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bearaby.com



I got a weighted blanket for myself, and haven't used it yet. Thanks for the information. As you say, it would be good if that instruction came with the blanket.


----------



## maria28

arnott said:


> That Hedgehog!!


The hedgehog is so fluffy and adorable.  We were very tempted to keep it ,  but I’ve packed & wrapped it now ready for son to take to school on Friday.

Jojo is such a lovely seller (she always has a stall at various U.K.comic cons).   I’d highly recommend her if you are looking for cute adorable plushies ... her website has free worldwide shipping


----------



## maria28

880 said:


> Not cute or exciting, but useful Opaque 200 denier knee high socks wolford
> and something called a Bearaby weighted blanket in charcoal grey (but I think it’s a bit too heavy, so DH just uses it on the couch. However, instructions came a few days after we got it, saying that you have to adjust slowly to the weight And not go to overnight at once. Wish Bearaby included those instructions with the blanket!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knitted Weighted Blanket made Of Organic Cotton - Cotton Napper
> 
> 
> The Bearaby® Napper is a cozy, chunky knit weighted blanket made with layers of natural, organic cotton. Perfect for all seasons. Free shipping and 30-day returns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bearaby.com


love Wolford tights and socks


----------



## arnott

maria28 said:


> The hedgehog is so fluffy and adorable.  We were very tempted to keep it ,  but I’ve packed & wrapped it now ready for son to take to school on Friday.
> 
> Jojo is such a lovely seller (she always has a stall at various U.K.comic cons).   I’d highly recommend her if you are looking for cute adorable plushies ... her website has free worldwide shipping



Thanks, I just checked her out and the grey and green hedgehogs are both sold out!  Which one did you get?  Also, that's kind of expensive for a Secret Santa!  Isn't Secret Santa usually for gifts around $20.00 or less?       Not that I'd know, I've never participated in one, but that's what I heard from friends.


----------



## LemonDrop

I ordered this off Amazon for $6 USD. I have NEVER EVER EVER had hands so soft.My hands are soft hours later after applying it. My hands are still soft the next day. I noticed a difference after the first application.


----------



## maria28

arnott said:


> Thanks, I just checked her out and the grey and green hedgehogs are both sold out!  Which one did you get?  Also, that's kind of expensive for a Secret Santa!  Isn't Secret Santa usually for gifts around $20.00 or less?       Not that I'd know, I've never participated in one, but that's what I heard from friends.


I got the blue one with the shooting star.

the agreed budget by the class is £30.  The website had a discount the other day and with the discount, it made it just under £30.


----------



## arnott

maria28 said:


> I got the blue one with the shooting star.
> 
> the agreed budget by the class is £30.  The website had a discount the other day and with the discount, it made it just under £30.



Oh,  you're in the UK!


----------



## arnott

So after watching Mr. Robot, I had to order a "Large Peppermint Mocha" to have the same as what Elliot had!  I usually don't get Venti, but I had to get the same size as Elliot!     Yes, I'm crazy!    As Elliot says, it's "Christmas in a cup"!


----------



## Nibb

skyqueen said:


> Love your Longines watch! I have a tan Staud bag. Staud had a deal where they hand paint your pet on the bag. My Dirty Harry bag
> 
> View attachment 4922761





Wow! Love the Staud and the watch, I need a bag for Vinnie


----------



## skyqueen

Nibb said:


> View attachment 4925808
> 
> Wow! Love the Staud and the watch, I need a bag for Vinnie


Do it, Nibb...use that picture of Vinnie!


----------



## loves

An elliptical machine


----------



## JenJBS

Nibb said:


> View attachment 4925808
> 
> Wow! Love the Staud and the watch, I need a bag for Vinnie



Hi, Vinnie!


----------



## arnott

I loved this as soon as I saw it!     Just received my Pin of Darth Vader and Friends singing Christmas Carols!


----------



## Kimbashop

arnott said:


> So after watching Mr. Robot, I had to order a "Large Peppermint Mocha" to have the same as what Elliot had!  I usually don't get Venti, but I had to get the same size as Elliot!    Yes, I'm crazy!  As Elliot says, it's "Christmas in a cup"!



You just quoted my favorite line, and I did the exact same thing you did after watching it! Great minds, I guess. Or crazy ones .
 just love his delivery of the line, too. DH and I have been laughing about it.


----------



## arnott

Kimbashop said:


> You just quoted my favorite line, and I did the exact same thing you did after watching it! Great minds, I guess. Or crazy ones .
> just love his delivery of the line, too. DH and I have been laughing about it.



Nevermind the fact that Elliot used the Peppermint Mocha to drug someone!         Did you get the "large" size too?


----------



## ElenaAlex

I just got this Fendi fur-trim ankle boots. 

It doesn't look likely to use them for Christmas, but I'm sure soon there will be a chance


----------



## Kimbashop

arnott said:


> Nevermind the fact that Elliot used the Peppermint Mocha to drug someone!         Did you get the "large" size too?


I know, the whole scene is so surreal! It starts out funny and sweet and then .... I wasn’t as observant as you on the size he was holding. Good eye.


----------



## arnott

Kimbashop said:


> I know, the whole scene is so surreal! It starts out funny and sweet and then .... I wasn’t as observant as you on the size he was holding. Good eye.



When he ordered he asked for "2 large peppermint mochas".   That's why I said large in quotation marks!


----------



## Nibb

foxgal said:


> She’s a meximutt we found in Baja. Vet figures terrier and dachshund are her most dominant breeds. She’s a sweetheart. Thank you!


Love your Meximutt! My Vinnie is also from Mexico he’s the sweetest smartest most gentle animal I’ve ever had.


----------



## apursenewbie

Kimbashop said:


> Givenchy Antigona Soft via an incredible Black Friday sale:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4914484


The leather on this bag looks like it would melt in your hands


----------



## arnott

Gonzo has always been my favourite Muppet!     Ever since he got his nose stuck in the elevator doors!


----------



## RT1

arnott said:


> My latest Queen purchase!  Just ordered this  Brian May Limited Edition (of 500) Gold Plated "Red Special"  2020 Sixpence.  For those who don't know, Brian uses a Sixpence instead of a Guitar Pick to play his Red Special Guitar!     EDIT:  This sold out in 6 hours!   Lucky when I saw it, I ordered it so fast!        Even Brian himself couldn't get one!


Missed out on the Gold version, but managed to snag one of the Silver ones.


----------



## arnott

RT1 said:


> Missed out on the Gold version, but managed to snag one of the Silver ones.



Me  too!


----------



## Kimbashop

apursenewbie said:


> The leather on this bag looks like it would melt in your hands


It’s very beautiful.  Stiff at first and fairly thick, but it has really softened over the past few weeks. It also works well in bad weather , as I found out recently.


----------



## LemonDrop

Doggie DNA tests. Super fun.  I have their whole family trees and get to see their relatives who have also used the service. Found a half sibling to one of my dogs.  Perhaps we should get together for Christmas   It is cute to see long lost relatives that look exactly like them though.


----------



## LemonDrop

loves said:


> An elliptical machine


Did you happen to order/ get a Nordictrack? My experience has not been so good.


----------



## Irishgal

Got this portrait of Roxie done by a gal on Etsy. In this photo you can see the progression of her work to the final product.


----------



## JenJBS

Irishgal said:


> Got this portrait of Roxie done by a gal on Etsy. In this photo you can see the progression of her work to the final product.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4928529



Wow! Such a talented artist! Adorable pup!


----------



## arnott

Baby Yoda Key and the final Minnie Mouse the Main Attraction Plush from the Disney Store!


----------



## Nibb

Holiday baking about to begin


----------



## Irishgal

JenJBS said:


> Wow! Such a talented artist! Adorable pup!


Thanks!


----------



## loves

LemonDrop said:


> Did you happen to order/ get a Nordictrack? My experience has not been so good.


Hey sorry to hear yours didn’t work out (pun not intended) too well. Was it the machine or after sales service that wasn’t good? I got this brand called Keiser.


----------



## skyqueen

Irishgal said:


> Got this portrait of Roxie done by a gal on Etsy. In this photo you can see the progression of her work to the final product.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4928529


Fabulous


----------



## skyqueen

My Christmas present but had to try on and wear the day...some people never grow up  
Had a bezel TB made in YG. 6.80 tcw/F/VS2...perfect carat size to layer and add some pizzazz. 
Merry Christmas from me to me!


----------



## Gabs007

Dog food and a massive box of chewies (the pig, cow and rabbit ears are gross but they buy me a few minutes peace and quiet, plus all organic) for the Harverman, cat decided that cat food is beneath him, so I guess he needs to be a bit more hungry, turns his nose up at just about every brand and flavour now and demands steak and chicken.


----------



## maria28

I’ve been looking around for some casual sneakers & at the end decided to go with Golden Goose ones instead of Gucci ace. Hope they will be comfy...

I also picked up some snacks from Japan Centre today


----------



## AntiqueShopper

skyqueen said:


> My Christmas present but had to try on and wear the day...some people never grow up
> Had a bezel TB made in YG. 6.80 tcw/F/VS2...perfect carat size to layer and add some pizzazz.
> Merry Christmas from me to me!
> 
> View attachment 4928894


Stunning!  Wear it in good health!


----------



## Havanese 28

AntiqueShopper said:


> Stunning!  Wear it in good health!


Great choice!  I think they’re perfect for chic casual wear without being showy.


----------



## skyqueen

Havanese 28 said:


> Great choice!  I think they’re perfect for chic casual wear without being showy.


Exactly what I was aiming for!


----------



## KayuuKathey

Samsung Galaxy Active 2 Watch  My first smartwatch and so happy about it.


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

I meant to upload this the other day... I’ve been buying Christmas presents for family and hubby so this isn’t my latest purchase anymore, lol. But anywho, I bought some highlighter from Glossier because I have yet to try some,  (then later wondered why I did, since I’m constantly wearing a mask ) as well as a gently used sterling Tiffany key that was only like $70 on eBay.


----------



## skyqueen

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> I meant to upload this the other day... I’ve been buying Christmas presents for family and hubby so this isn’t my latest purchase anymore, lol. But anywho, I bought some highlighter from Glossier because I have yet to try some,  (then later wondered why I did, since I’m constantly wearing a mask ) as well as a gently used sterling Tiffany key that was only like $70 on eBay.
> 
> View attachment 4929889


WOW...love the Tiffany key


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

skyqueen said:


> WOW...love the Tiffany key



Thank you! It’s one of those classic styles that I’ve never quite gotten over, so I’m grateful to finally own one!


----------



## skyqueen

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> Thank you! It’s one of those classic styles that I’ve never quite gotten over, so I’m grateful to finally own one!


Always a classic...good for you!


----------



## JenJBS

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> I meant to upload this the other day... I’ve been buying Christmas presents for family and hubby so this isn’t my latest purchase anymore, lol. But anywho, I bought some highlighter from Glossier because I have yet to try some,  (then later wondered why I did, since I’m constantly wearing a mask ) as well as a gently used sterling Tiffany key that was only like $70 on eBay.
> 
> View attachment 4929889



That Tiffany key is beautiful!


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

JenJBS said:


> That Tiffany key is beautiful!



Thank you!


----------



## ecm360

I ordered a 'Mystery Tote + 8' from Portland Leather and it arrived yesterday...the suspense was fun, and I am so thrilled with the items I received! I had not purchased anything from them, but heard of them on another thread on TPF about underappreciated but quality brands (I learn so much here on TPF - rarely post, but read a lot. Also funny - I live in Portland and yet still had not heard of them.)

They had great reviews so I thought I would support local and hope for the best. Super happy! Below is what I got:


----------



## arnott

I couldn't resist this Edna Mode!      So cute!


----------



## 880

@ecm360, love your mystery box! @arnott, I loved the Edna Character! She’s so cute

bought Gods and Kings, the rise and fall of Alexander McQueen, thanks to the recommendation of @cowgirlsboots in the thread below




__





						2020 resolution - shopping my own bag and wallet collection. Any one else?
					

Waaaaay less than a pound! More like half a pound. Here's the one that's tempting me. Tie dye! https://www.mzwallace.com/shop/products/1109x1634/indigo-tie-dye-micro-sutton/25669.html  What a lovely design! So different and cool!




					forum.purseblog.com
				




@coachlover1000, your reading recommendation list looks promising. am a fan of dystopian fiction especially this year.
@Nibb, would love to see or hear about what you will bake for the holidays. I sent Jacque torres cookies to family and friends via Goldbelly bc I thought baking during the blizzard would be detrimental for the diet, then panicked and ran to the store for emergency personal provisions.


----------



## ElenaAlex

My Fendi mink fur ankle boots arrived and they are truly gorgeous


----------



## begoodtopik

Michael Kors shouders bag
Not sure if its genuine but the seller saud it is
Need help pls
No tag inside too


----------



## Hurrem1001

I’m as boring and as predictable as ever, as you will know if you’ve seen previous purchases of mine. I don’t care, however, reading is my passion!

The Passage - Justin Cronin
The Twelve - Justin Cronin
The City Of Mirrors - Justin Cronin (A trilogy - Dystopian)

The Maze Runner - James Dashner
The Scorch Trials - James Dashner
The Death Cure - James Dashner
The Fever Code - James Dashner
The Kill Order - James Dashner (A series - Dystopian)

The Lion And The Rose - Kate Quinn
The Serpent And The Pearl - Kate Quinn (Set of two historical novels about the Borgia’s)

Red Clocks - Leni Zumas (Dystopian)
American War: A Novel - Omar El-Akkad (Dystopian)
The Darkest Minds - Alexandra Bracken (Book one in a trilogy of dystopian novels. I already have two and three.)
The Stoning Of Soraya M. - Freidoune Sahebjam (Based on a true story in Iran in the 1980’s)
The Aviary Gate - Kate Hickman (historical fiction)
The Confessions Of Young Nero - Margaret George (Historical fiction)
Dark Age - Pierce Brown (book five in what was supposed to be a trilogy - dystopian)
1984 - George Orwell (Dystopian)
Brave New World - Aldous Huxley (Dystopian)

There’s clearly a pattern in my reading matter... Lolz! I haven’t received any of them yet, and I could be waiting months for them to arrive, but the wait will be worth it.


----------



## rugchomp

Christmas gifts for my family


----------



## maria28

Last minute holiday gift shopping: Just ordered personalised sparkling tea and chocolate truffles from Fortnum & Mason to be delivered to a friend’s house


----------



## arnott

Two Peach Faced Lovebird Stickers!   I had to get these because they look like my Childhood Pet Bird.  Which one do you like better?


----------



## rose60610

Another car trunk load of different birdseeds/foods for the backyard birds. The little feathered creeps can be expensive but somebody's got to help them out. They crack me up. Sometimes there are six cardinals at once, three couples. 

And a navy Canada Goose Chelsea coat from Bloomingdale's. 

I've been going crazy researching binoculars. I'm leaning toward 8x42 binos from Swarovski. They're $$$ but one day I'll pull the trigger.


----------



## Passerine123

For my husband, a belt from Brioni, some Etro socks and Calida pajamas (he already has the belt, he doesn't know about the socks and pajamas, those are Christmas presents). 
For myself, a Polene Numero Un in navy croc, a pair of Austrian suede gloves (they make the most beautiful gloves) and Giesswein slippers (most comfortable ever). 
For us both, some Christmas flowers.


----------



## etudes

Keyboard and mouse. My keyboard broke again even tough it hadn't been a year since I replaced it


----------



## maria28

etudes said:


> Keyboard and mouse. My keyboard broke again even tough it hadn't been a year since I replaced it


Oh no .  That’s so annoying since it’s not even a year old yet


----------



## maria28

Nothing overly exciting... protectant spray for shoes


----------



## Nibb

880 said:


> @ecm360, love your mystery box! @arnott, I loved the Edna Character! She’s so cute
> 
> bought Gods and Kings, the rise and fall of Alexander McQueen, thanks to the recommendation of @cowgirlsboots in the thread below
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2020 resolution - shopping my own bag and wallet collection. Any one else?
> 
> 
> Waaaaay less than a pound! More like half a pound. Here's the one that's tempting me. Tie dye! https://www.mzwallace.com/shop/products/1109x1634/indigo-tie-dye-micro-sutton/25669.html  What a lovely design! So different and cool!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @coachlover1000, your reading recommendation list looks promising. am a fan of dystopian fiction especially this year.
> @Nibb, would love to see or hear about what you will bake for the holidays. I sent Jacque torres cookies to family and friends via Goldbelly bc I thought baking during the blizzard would be detrimental for the diet, then panicked and ran to the store for emergency personal provisions.
> View attachment 4931307


Hopefully you can hunker down during the blizzard with your provisions. I promise I’ll post pics. Right now for today a simple french yogurt cake with blueberries for my MIL’s birthday. We cooked a pot of the wheat berries yesterday, very delish the rest of the cooked berries will be used for breads this weekend. Chocolate dipped biscotti and classic shortbreads to compliment dessert wines will materialize for the adults, homemade bagels for Christmas morning and a crust for a coconut panna cotta with pomegranate garnish for our stay at home Christmas dinner.


----------



## Nibb

maria28 said:


> Last minute holiday gift shopping: Just ordered personalised sparkling tea and chocolate truffles from Fortnum & Mason to be delivered to a friend’s house


Fortnum & Mason is the best, lucky friend!


----------



## maria28

@Nibb all those treats sound delicious


----------



## 880

Passerine123 said:


> a pair of Austrian suede gloves (they make the most beautiful gloves)


+1. Thomas Reimer gloves are the best gloves ive ever worn. DH started wearing them, and I ordered some this year. Off to google giesswein slippers and calida pajamas and thank you for the gift ideas! my DH loves Duret.com belts

@Nibb, your baking sounds delightful and I cannot wait to see pics! Adore yogurt cake (both virtuous and delicious) and am intrigued by the use of cooked wheat berries in baked goods! Hugs


----------



## opensesame

maria28 said:


> Last minute holiday gift shopping: Just ordered personalised sparkling tea and chocolate truffles from Fortnum & Mason to be delivered to a friend’s house



Sparkling tea sounds wonderful...What does it taste like? Sparkling water infused with tea?


----------



## coniglietta

KayuuKathey said:


> Samsung Galaxy Active 2 Watch  My first smartwatch and so happy about it.



Congrats! I got this as a birthday gift from my bf last year and it still works perfectly. I really love the color on it, too. Enjoy wearing it!


----------



## etudes

maria28 said:


> Oh no .  That’s so annoying since it’s not even a year old yet


It was cheap enough to replace, so I don’t bother with the warranty. I was more annoyed because if this happened during normal time I just went to the store instead of waiting for delivery.


----------



## Hurrem1001

begoodtopik said:


> Michael Kors shouders bag
> Not sure if its genuine but the seller saud it is
> Need help pls
> No tag inside too



Here’s the place to go to ask for an authentication:





						Authenticate This MICHAEL KORS
					

Please post authenticity questions related to MICHAEL KORS in this thread.  Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## Lake Effect

coachlover1000 said:


> I’m as boring and as predictable as ever, as you will know if you’ve seen previous purchases of mine. I don’t care, however, reading is my passion!
> 
> The Passage - Justin Cronin
> The Twelve - Justin Cronin
> The City Of Mirrors - Justin Cronin (A trilogy - Dystopian)
> 
> The Maze Runner - James Dashner
> The Scorch Trials - James Dashner
> The Death Cure - James Dashner
> The Fever Code - James Dashner
> The Kill Order - James Dashner (A series - Dystopian)
> 
> The Lion And The Rose - Kate Quinn
> The Serpent And The Pearl - Kate Quinn (Set of two historical novels about the Borgia’s)
> 
> Red Clocks - Leni Zumas (Dystopian)
> American War: A Novel - Omar El-Akkad (Dystopian)
> The Darkest Minds - Alexandra Bracken (Book one in a trilogy of dystopian novels. I already have two and three.)
> The Stoning Of Soraya M. - Freidoune Sahebjam (Based on a true story in Iran in the 1980’s)
> The Aviary Gate - Kate Hickman (historical fiction)
> The Confessions Of Young Nero - Margaret George (Historical fiction)
> Dark Age - Pierce Brown (book five in what was supposed to be a trilogy - dystopian)
> 1984 - George Orwell (Dystopian)
> Brave New World - Aldous Huxley (Dystopian)
> 
> There’s clearly a pattern in my reading matter... Lolz! I haven’t received any of them yet, and I could be waiting months for them to arrive, but the wait will be worth it.


I always enjoyed historical fiction (I saw the original Poldark in high school and then went on to read the whole series) and I have fallen out of reading. Thanks for giving me something to think about. I may just see if my library has Katherine by Anya Seton or The Mists of Avalon by Marilyn Bradley. Start off with a good re-read. Or just finish Outlander, sitting on my corner table.


----------



## mal

I bought the biggest, fluffiest down comforter...


----------



## skyqueen

Not very glamorous...muck boots


----------



## Hurrem1001

Lake Effect said:


> I always enjoyed historical fiction (I saw the original Poldark in high school and then went on to read the whole series) and I have fallen out of reading. Thanks for giving me something to think about. I may just see if my library has Katherine by Anya Seton or The Mists of Avalon by Marilyn Bradley. Start off with a good re-read. Or just finish Outlander, sitting on my corner table.



The Outlander by Gil Adamson? I have it, and I’ve read it twice now. It’s not typical of the historical fiction I read, but I enjoyed it nonetheless. Kate Quinn has a series of four books about Rome - they’re brilliant. If you want to read more historical fiction and you want help with recommendations, let me know and I’ll give you a list of some great authors.


----------



## JenJBS

Leopard print slip dress from Banana Republic.


----------



## coniglietta

Jeans from Zara (on sale), comfy warm shoes for work, and Kakaotalk character keychains. I think I'll be gifting one to my coworker.


----------



## arnott

Another Mr. Robot inspired purchase!      Darlene asked Elliot if he had any advice for a Road Trip and he recommended getting a bunch of Sour Patch Kids! 



By the way,  I just watched the Mr. Robot Series Finale yesterday and was disappointed!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Closed jeans


----------



## Passerine123

880 said:


> +1. Thomas Reimer gloves are the best gloves ive ever worn. DH started wearing them, and I ordered some this year. Off to google giesswein slippers...



These are the gloves I bought...the Austrians are the only ones I know making these. They are cashmere lined. And these are the slippers. Most comfortable EVER.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

I bought new plates- all Fiestaware in Turquoise, Meadow, Daffodil and Scarlet (my son requested it).  It was time to upgrade my mismatched set


----------



## skyqueen

AntiqueShopper said:


> I bought new plates- all Fiestaware in Turquoise, Meadow, Daffodil and Scarlet (my son requested it).  It was time to upgrade my mismatched set


A cheery start to 2021!


----------



## 880

Passerine123 said:


> These are the gloves I bought...the Austrians are the only ones I know making these. They are cashmere lined. And these are the slippers. Most comfortable EVER.
> 
> View attachment 4934275
> View attachment 4934277


Love everything! Thank you so much for posting these! They’re gorgeous 
the Austrian website where I buy gloves is this one https://www.tr-handschuhe.at/

my latest purchase Birkenstocks and  (just received the Telfar bag


----------



## etudes

Michael Kors card holder


----------



## LemonDrop

antibiotics for me and gifts for all my villagers on my Animal Crossing New Horizons Island.   it's the little things.


----------



## JenJBS

880 said:


> Love everything! Thank you so much for posting these! They’re gorgeous
> the Austrian website where I buy gloves is this one https://www.tr-handschuhe.at/
> 
> my latest purchase Birkenstocks and  (just received the Telfar bag
> View attachment 4936391



How are you liking the Telfar bag? Have you had a chance to carry it yet?


----------



## arnott

My Disney Store Loot today!   I felt all the Blind Bags until I had one that I thought was the Magic Carpet!   Thrilled I got it since they have never made a Magic Carpet Plush Toy before this one!       100% of the purchase price goes to Make a Wish so it's for a good cause too!


----------



## coniglietta

A ninja blender for my boyfriend's birthday and uggs for me.


----------



## 880

JenJBS said:


> How are you liking the Telfar bag? Have you had a chance to carry it yet?


I bought three medium grey/etoupe during the bag security day a few months ago (planning for one for me, one for my mom, one for my aunt; guaranteed arrival by January 15j. I’ve received one. It’s good looking, fits a lot, sturdy, but a bit heavy for vegan leather (if you are used to carrying heavier bags and love the design, it’s not really a problem) I’m 5’2 ans the shoulder strap is substantial p, and a bit long for shoulder, okay for crossbody. The weight and the long shoulder strap are a no go for mom/aunt, so will gift to nieces. I do love the design and the functionality of the bag body for myself, but may clip or shorten the strap.


----------



## Sunshine mama

I just found this tiny sister bag in the front of the photo and added to my obsession of rectangular/ geometric bags.
Merry Christmas Eve everyone!
I had to let the family reunite!!!


----------



## JenJBS

880 said:


> I bought three medium grey/etoupe during the bag security day a few months ago (planning for one for me, one for my mom, one for my aunt; guaranteed arrival by January 15j. I’ve received one. It’s good looking, fits a lot, but a bit heavy vegan leather (if you are used to carrying heavier bags and love the design, it’s not really a problem) I’m 5’2 ans the shoulder strap is bulky, substantial p, and a bit long for shoulder, okay for crossbody. The weight and the long shoulder strap are a no go for mom/aunt, so will gift to nieces. I do love the design and the functionality of the bag body for myself, but may clip or shorten the strap.
> 
> View attachment 4937036



Thank you for the helpful review and pic!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> I just found this tiny sister bag in the front of the photo and added to my obsession of rectangular/ geometric bags.
> Merry Christmas Eve everyone!
> I had to let the family reunite!!!
> 
> View attachment 4937081



Beautiful!  A family reunited for Christmas!   Merry Christmas!


----------



## surfchick

880 said:


> I bought three medium grey/etoupe during the bag security day a few months ago (planning for one for me, one for my mom, one for my aunt; guaranteed arrival by January 15j. I’ve received one. It’s good looking, fits a lot, sturdy, but a bit heavy for vegan leather (if you are used to carrying heavier bags and love the design, it’s not really a problem) I’m 5’2 ans the shoulder strap is substantial p, and a bit long for shoulder, okay for crossbody. The weight and the long shoulder strap are a no go for mom/aunt, so will gift to nieces. I do love the design and the functionality of the bag body for myself, but may clip or shorten the strap.
> 
> View attachment 4937036


I wonder if you could take it to a cobbler and see if they can shorten the strap? I am 5'2" also and have ordered the medium and large sizes (mine hasn't come in yet). So I will have the same strap too long problem. Trying to think of how to fix it because the bag is very cute and want to use it!  Thank you for the mod pic! Now I know what to expect!


----------



## arnott

My Harveys Dust Bag has arrived!     So appropriate for me!           Please swipe to see the other side of the Dust Bag!       Love how it's double sided!


----------



## arnott

Okay, this isn't exactly a purchase, since I didn't technically buy it, but it was free with purchase!   Brian May's signed 3-D Christmas Card arrived just in time for Christmas!    This is my very first Brian autograph, I've already got 2 Roger Taylor autographs! 




Here's a video of Brian signing it!


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## arnott

My Roger Taylor Christmas Bauble arrived just in time for Christmas!


----------



## maggiesze1

These CL sneakers...they were 30% off sooo had to get them! So glad I waited. .


----------



## arnott

Brian May's Steampunk 3-D Viewer in Special Collector's Edition Packaging,  Limit of 1000!   It also came with 5 free Steampunk Digital Download Images.


----------



## SerenaRandy

2 vintage Bvlgari Passo Doppio rings!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

A small stainless steel saucepan- I promised the kids that I would try to make chocolate fondue for New Year’s Eve.  Any tips would be greatly appreciated


----------



## AntiqueShopper

SerenaRandy said:


> 2 vintage Bvlgari Passo Doppio rings!
> 
> View attachment 4938422
> 
> 
> View attachment 4938423


Those rings are beautiful!  Where did you find them?


----------



## JenJBS

Oakley Sunglasses.


----------



## arnott

3-D Box Set from the Collection of Brian May!


----------



## Edion

Jo Malone townhouse candle. Can’t wait for it to be delivered! The below is a stock pic.


----------



## arnott




----------



## KittyKat65

These vintage Christmas ceramic go-go angels to add to next Christmas' decorations.


----------



## KittyKat65

Oops, and 3 new Michael Storrings ornaments for next Christmas


----------



## Souzie

@KittyKat65 I thought I was the only one who did that  

Just got some tree decorations for next Christmas since they were half off...



Dsquared2 sneakers for my DH..


----------



## maggiesze1

Gah! All these sales are killing my wallet! Lol!
Just bought these Jimmy Choo sneakers and these gold flats...


----------



## Sunshine mama

2 things pink.


----------



## leechiyong

Clothes from American Giant for DH and me.


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> 2 things pink.
> View attachment 4940588
> View attachment 4940589



Very pretty punk things!


----------



## ghoulish

Sunshine mama said:


> 2 things pink.
> View attachment 4940588
> View attachment 4940589


Both bags are gorgeous, but loving that frame bag.


----------



## skyqueen

My DS, who lives with me, is autistic (high functioning) and is obsessed with GUMBY. Can you believe I found Gumby sneakers for Christmas?
He loves them!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

skyqueen said:


> My DS, who lives with me, is autistic (high functioning) and is obsessed with GUMBY. Can you believe I found Gumby sneakers for Christmas?
> He loves them!
> 
> View attachment 4940688


What an amazing find and mother!


----------



## Sunshine mama

skyqueen said:


> My DS, who lives with me, is autistic (high functioning) and is obsessed with GUMBY. Can you believe I found Gumby sneakers for Christmas?
> He loves them!
> 
> View attachment 4940688


That's truly awesome! I love Gumby everything too!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Leopard print slip dress from Banana Republic.
> 
> View attachment 4934011


Oohhhh la la!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Oohhhh la la!!!



Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

These Coach gloves in dark magenta.     Finally gloves that work with my touch screen phone, instead of having to take them off and freeze my hands!


----------



## wkim

Crocs and a wallet..


----------



## etudes

Fossil Palmer Circle and passport holder. I don't normally wear suede and am not going anywhere in the foreseeable future. Well, at least they were on discount


----------



## ditzydi

Ordered this BLANKNYC denim jacket this morning after seeing it on a Youtuber.  I've been looking for a lighter wash denim jacket.  Hopefully it doesn't make me look like complete crap.  Now I'm on the hunt for the perfect white jeans to wear in the spring.  I had a pair of Articles of Society but I felt they showed the cottage cheesiness of my ass.  Luckily the universe thought they looked horrible on me and they got some weird stain on them.  So my search continues.


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> These Coach gloves in dark magenta.     Finally gloves that work with my touch screen phone, instead of having to take them off and freeze my hands!
> 
> View attachment 4941109


These are lovely and so elegant. Have fun wearing them!


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> These are lovely and so elegant. Have fun wearing them!



Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

Mom gave me some cash for Christmas. Used it to buy this ring. It's a mix of steel and bronze, so it should be indestructible! Plus, the unusual metal and design make it unique. It's also from an independent designer!


----------



## 880

AntiqueShopper said:


> A small stainless steel saucepan- I promised the kids that I would try to make chocolate fondue for New Year’s Eve.  Any tips would be greatly appreciated



Chocolate scorches easily. A flame tamer (a cheap perforated metal disc to protect from direct flame) under the saucepan or merely raising it firther away from the heat source would help. Some recipes even call for melting the chocolate mixture in a slow cooker, but it seems like that would yield an ocean of melted chocolate.

don’t let water get into the chocolate or it might clump or seize up. The larger amount of liquid added (like cream) is sufficient to smooth it out.

corn syrup gets a bad rap these days. The corn syrup in the retail supermarket is not the same as HFCS. And, it sometimes helps to keep the chocolate silky in texture (Only if your recipe calls for it). Lyles golden syrup may substitute (but it depends on the recipe chosen).

my last purchase was sushi and salad. And my waterproof athletic shoes from ON Happiness.




__





						Running and Trail Running Shoes For Women | On
					

Experience a new running sensation with On running shoes - made for women. Run on clouds with On's unique sole technology. Free shipping & returns.




					www.on-running.com
				



If anyone is interested in buying from this company, if you are a half size, don’t go with the r3commnedation to go up a full size. I took the same size as my brooks running sneakers. These are best for people who have flexible higher arches as they pull the heel down a bit.

@JenJBS, love the ring. soft bc of the curves, yet elemental and strong. Think it will be gorgeous with your spiral swirl bronze bracelet!


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> Mom gave me some cash for Christmas. Used it to buy this ring. It's a mix of steel and bronze, so it should be indestructible! Plus, the unusual metal and design make it unique. It's also from an independent designer!
> 
> View attachment 4943833


This is really lovely. The design is mesmerizing.


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> This is really lovely. The design is mesmerizing.



Thank you!    I totally agree.


----------



## arnott

My New Year's Eve Disney Store Loot!    Did not have to fight the crowds on Boxing Day and the 2 Ornaments I wanted the most were still available and deeply discounted! I purposely waited until New Year's Eve so I could get the free Soul Key with purchase. Gingerbread Mickey Ornament was regular price $27.99 and I got it for $8.78! I collect Gingerbread stuff! My first ever Ornament that lights up, the Cheshire Cat was regular price $34.99 and I got it for $11.18! That wasn’t enough to make it to $25.00 to get the free Key, so I picked up a Mystery Pin, hoping to get Moana which was a 1/6 chance! To my surprise I got her!     Regular price $13.99, got it for $6.38!  The Soul Key was free with $25.00 purchase and Disney Store Keys usually go for $17.99!


----------



## RT1

You got some New Year's loot here, my friend.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

880 said:


> Chocolate scorches easily. A flame tamer (a cheap perforated metal disc to protect from direct flame) under the saucepan or merely raising it firther away from the heat source would help. Some recipes even call for melting the chocolate mixture in a slow cooker, but it seems like that would yield an ocean of melted chocolate.
> 
> don’t let water get into the chocolate or it might clump or seize up. The larger amount of liquid added (like cream) is sufficient to smooth it out.
> 
> corn syrup gets a bad rap these days. The corn syrup in the retail supermarket is not the same as HFCS. And, it sometimes helps to keep the chocolate silky in texture (Only if your recipe calls for it). Lyles golden syrup may substitute (but it depends on the recipe chosen).
> 
> my last purchase was sushi and salad. And my waterproof athletic shoes from ON Happiness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Running and Trail Running Shoes For Women | On
> 
> 
> Experience a new running sensation with On running shoes - made for women. Run on clouds with On's unique sole technology. Free shipping & returns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.on-running.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone is interested in buying from this company, if you are a half size, don’t go with the r3commnedation to go up a full size. I took the same size as my brooks running sneakers. These are best for people who have flexible higher arches as they pull the heel down a bit.
> 
> @JenJBS, love the ring. soft bc of the curves, yet elemental and strong. Think it will be gorgeous with your spiral swirl bronze bracelet!


Thank you for taking the time to write this!  The only bits of advice I saw from the recipe was not to get water in it and keep the flame low.  I might look into getting a flame tamer next time.  Thank you again!


----------



## arnott

Loving my new Cheshire Cat Light Up Ornament!    Do you think it looks better lit or unlit?!


----------



## skyqueen




----------



## arnott

Disneyland 65th Anniversary Mug!   This is a Target exclusive and we no longer have Target here in Canada, so my lovely American friend picked this up for me:


----------



## arnott

My Brian May silver Sixpence has arrived!   Still awaiting the gold version!


----------



## LemonDrop

Couldn’t help it.


----------



## arnott

Finally received my Covid Christmas Ornament!


----------



## arnott

My Minnie Mouse the Main Attraction Collection featuring Minnie Mouse with Space Mountain, Peter Pan, and Disney Castle Fireworks Themes!


----------



## Sunshine mama

LemonDrop said:


> Couldn’t help it.
> 
> View attachment 4949142


Love this!!! More pics please!!!


----------



## Bedok

I just impulsively bought a Chanel bag from a thrift store. I have never seen this type before and am wondering whether it is authentic.


----------



## arnott

My latest Queen purchase finally arrived all the way from Russia!   I ordered these on October 17th and today is January 8th! But all was forgiven when I saw she included a free print of her watercolour painting of the entire band, and a free original pencil drawing of a young Brian May! 

The Brian May watercolour painting I bought.  Here he is with my favourite costume of his.  Please swipe to see closeups!



Here is the other watercolour I bought of Brian with one of his favourite animals.  Again, please swipe for closeups!



Which painting do you like better?!   

And here are the freebies the Artist included!



Original pencil drawing:


----------



## Christofle

First major purchase since the start of the pandemic. It’s been in the works for months and the planning was one of my small joys during these less than joyful times.

Ostrich tri-colour Delvaux small tempete... paid the 50% deposit today for the MTO.

I guess I’ll have something to look forward to over the coming months.


----------



## LemonDrop

Moxi Beach Bunny


----------



## skyqueen

LemonDrop said:


> Moxi Beach Bunny
> 
> View attachment 4951709


Love it...you go girl!


----------



## Nibb

skyqueen said:


> My DS, who lives with me, is autistic (high functioning) and is obsessed with GUMBY. Can you believe I found Gumby sneakers for Christmas?
> He loves them!
> 
> View attachment 4940688


Gumby lives! Love those.


----------



## Nibb

JenJBS said:


> These Coach gloves in dark magenta.     Finally gloves that work with my touch screen phone, instead of having to take them off and freeze my hands!
> 
> View attachment 4941109


Those are gorg! How wonderful with your the bag collection.


----------



## Nibb

Belated Christmas gift from my elderly father classiest guy I will ever know.


----------



## JenJBS

Nibb said:


> Those are gorg! How wonderful with your the bag collection.



Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

Nibb said:


> Belated Christmas gift from my elderly father classiest guy I will ever know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4951727
> View attachment 4951728
> View attachment 4951729



Beautiful gifts!


----------



## arnott

Nibb said:


> Belated Christmas gift from my elderly father classiest guy I will ever know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4951727
> View attachment 4951728
> View attachment 4951729



Nice Zebras!


----------



## Nibb

JenJBS said:


> Beautiful gifts!





arnott said:


> Nice Zebras!


At 85 years old, my dad is still the only person on this earth that would pick out a pink zebra Twilly as a gift for me. Love him for that.


----------



## Souzie

I bought some vitamins, teeth whitening pens, Brita filters and nail dip powders from Amazon. Haven't bought masks in awhile so I got these two from Love Shack Fancy...


----------



## arnott

xsouzie said:


> I bought some vitamins, teeth whitening pens, Brita filters and nail dip powders from Amazon. Haven't bought masks in awhile so I got these two from Love Shack Fancy...
> 
> View attachment 4951862



Those look interesting.   Do the beads leave marks on your face?


----------



## maggiesze1

These Kurt Geiger rainbow stripe sneakers...


----------



## maria28

Some essential and some not LOL...
Decided to give Olaplex a try, new electric toothbrush since the old one stopped working, 3kg of candy & some resistance bands.


----------



## Souzie

arnott said:


> Those look interesting.   Do the beads leave marks on your face?


Will let you know when I receive it!


----------



## arnott

xsouzie said:


> Will let you know when I receive it!



Have you been wearing your knitted masks now that the weather is cold?   How are they?


----------



## Luv n bags

My latest purchases have been food, beverages and loungewear.  Specifically, pj sets from Target.  Not high end, but comfy and cozy.  Hopefully, I won’t rip my jeans when it is time to get back into them!


----------



## arnott

Gingerbread Man playing the Bagpipes from Etsy!          I had an option to choose whether I wanted it made into an Ornament  or Magnet,  and I chose a Magnet:


----------



## hatzy

Burt’s Bees Almond and Milk hand cream. I want to soften and moisturize my hands, so I’ve started using moisture-retaining gloves. I’m hoping Burt’s will help.


----------



## LemonDrop

xsouzie said:


> I bought some vitamins, *teeth whitening pens,* Brita filters and nail dip powders from Amazon. Haven't bought masks in awhile so I got these two from Love Shack Fancy...



I didn't know about these.  Do you have a brand you recommend? And if you do yours at night do they burn your gums at all? Thanks.


----------



## 880

After four years of no TV, DH and I went to B&H electronics in NY and ordered a 77 inch screen  bc we don’t think we will be going to the movie theater anytime soon! DH was looking at the 65 inch, but I honestly thought it looked small in the store. 

@maria28, would a humidifier help with the dryness? I bought a tall one on Amazon that has a larger water tank.

also bought MIL some soft wolford long sleeved t shirts and merino cotton sweater on sale. She’s undergoing chemo and she mentioned she wants to wear stuff that’s easy and soft.


----------



## Souzie

arnott said:


> Have you been wearing your knitted masks now that the weather is cold?   How are they?


Yes, they're great and pretty easy to breathe in too!



LemonDrop said:


> I didn't know about these.  Do you have a brand you recommend? And if you do yours at night do they burn your gums at all? Thanks.


https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B0872RBW41/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o09_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1

That's the kit I got. The LED tray is awesome...it turns off after 15 minutes so you don't have to time it. I do whiten at night and haven't had any sensitivity to my gums or teeth which I had with Crest white strips. There's 5 pens in the kit. The 6th one is blue and according to the seller, you're supposed to use this one if your teeth feel sensitive. Good thing I haven't had to use mine yet.


----------



## maria28

Ordered lip mask & lip balm yesterday after some google searching. Can’t wait for them to arrive...

Idk if it’s ageing or this year’s winter, but I find my lips to be extra dry and my usual lip balm doesn’t seem to be as effective as before.


----------



## arnott

Christmas in a Cup!   Got it for 30% off!


----------



## KittyKat65

This cardigan from Frances Valentine


----------



## Sunshine mama

This for my DD.


----------



## Luv n bags

I have been buying trendy platform combat boots.  Can’t wear heels because of an injury, but the boots give me the extra height I like!


----------



## surfchick

maria28 said:


> Ordered lip mask & lip balm yesterday after some google searching. Can’t wait for them to arrive...
> 
> Idk if it’s ageing or this year’s winter, but I find my lips to be extra dry and my usual lip balm doesn’t seem to be as effective as before.


The Laneige lip mask has gotten rave reviews. Very curious to find out if it works well!


----------



## skyqueen

maria28 said:


> Some essential and some not LOL...
> Decided to give Olaplex a try, new electric toothbrush since the old one stopped working, 3kg of candy & some resistance bands.


I have used Olaplex for 2 years and like it. I do think it strengthens the hair. After all I've done to my hair, over the years...happy to have hair!


----------



## arnott

Moana Pin from a Mystery Box:


----------



## maria28

skyqueen said:


> I have used Olaplex for 2 years and like it. I do think it strengthens the hair. After all I've done to my hair, over the years...happy to have hair!



That’s great to hear that it works well.... hope it’ll help strengthen my hair too xx


----------



## maria28

surfchick said:


> The Laneige lip mask has gotten rave reviews. Very curious to find out if it works well!



It just arrived today. I have applied some as lip balm.  It feels moisturising, but will see if there is any noticeable improvement in next few days.  I will use it as a mask this evening.  Hope I’m not going to get it on my pillow LOL

My lips have been so dry this winter to the point when it hurt when I smiled despite using another lip balm throughout the day.  Due to lockdown, we are practically staying in all day and the central heating likely to have contributed towards the dry lips as well.

I’ve been using it as lip balm as well... will let you know of any progress after a week of using it


----------



## Luv n bags

loves said:


> An elliptical machine


What type of elliptical did you buy? I am in the market for a compact one and am leaning towards the Sole E35


----------



## rutabaga

Some Jcrew button-up shirts and a tshirt for DH plus a collection silk blouse for myself, all on deep discount.


----------



## arnott

Tinker Bell Pin from a Mystery Box:


----------



## loves

Luv n bags said:


> What type of elliptical did you buy? I am in the market for a compact one and am leaning towards the Sole E35


I got the Keiser M5i Strider. 
Just googled the E35 it looks really good!


----------



## Luv n bags

loves said:


> I got the Keiser M5i Strider.
> Just googled the E35 it looks really good!


Thank you!


----------



## Luv n bags

loves said:


> I got the Keiser M5i Strider.
> Just googled the E35 it looks really good!


I just googled the Keiser.  I like this much more than the Sole! I will be purchasing this brand.


----------



## IntheOcean

Lots of coffee beans!   Also a facial cleanser & a melon-scented shower gel. (But I'm mostly excited about the coffee, haha. Love trying new brands, although I don't really buy any expensive blends)


----------



## loves

Luv n bags said:


> I just googled the Keiser.  I like this much more than the Sole! I will be purchasing this brand.


Wow, happy for you, hope you like it as much as I do. I also like it because it’s one of the smaller machines out there.


----------



## Luv n bags

loves said:


> Wow, happy for you, hope you like it as much as I do. I also like it because it’s one of the smaller machines out there.


I’m so excited!  Glad you recommended this.  Seems to be very small which is what I am looking for, but, an excellent machine.


----------



## *Jenn*

balenciaga apple green first!


----------



## maggiesze1

This Kurt Geiger rainbow sequin bag...wanted it for a while, but forgot about it until I saw it on Nordstrom, but was sold out...then saw Dillard's had it on sale!!


----------



## suburbanprincess97

Bought this on Etsy from Fairyluxe to replace my LV key pouch! I got the brown one I love teddy bears! Also not having the key pouch will encourage me to use my LV wallet which has way less wear and tear. A win all around!


----------



## Luv n bags

Ordered these today.  Gianvito Rossi Boots.  Hope I love them!


----------



## iseebearbears

Hermes Kelly Rose Gold Bangle with diamonds,  size SH


----------



## KittyKat65

I bought myself a silver gelatin print from the original negative of Ruth Orkin's iconic 'American Girl in Italy.'  It is signed by the photographer's daughter, Mary Engel.  This is a wedding anniversary gift from my husband.


	

		
			
		

		
	
.


----------



## maria28

Just bought some tshirts designed and hand printed by my duo artist friends... including an extra of a tshirt that I already have (am wearing mine today though mine is already so worn now, so thought I’ll get a spare).

I love their tshirts...original designs (channeling our inner geekiness) and so comfy.


----------



## ColdSteel

Philips Sonicare 4100 toothbrush! I'm so glad to have a really nice electric toothbrush. I'm a hard brusher so hopefully this will break the habit and my teeth feel amazing so far. The pink is super cute.





Free People Knotty & Nautical Dress. Because I had a bad reaction to anesthetic and decided that it would help my mood, SO THERE! Oh and I love stripes.





Tiffany Open Atlas ring. I originally wasn't going to do something, but I am celebrating 10 years clean on Saturday (10 YEARS?! ) and the more I thought the more I realized I 1) wanted to mark a milestone like that 2) can afford to do it 3) sometimes you get to pick out your own medal.


----------



## wkim

I was *always* a Marc Jacobs girl - like OG stuff, not his newer line (The Tote Bag does seem nice tho'). So I went a-lookin' for my HGs from Marc Jacobs and MBMJ, and well....



(Stam and taupe Francesca are from December, I scored the other two in 2019.)

Now, I REALLY did dream for the longest about having the Francesca and Stam in black, NWT. These will do nicely tho.' Especially given the condition (all the Francescas were NWOT, the Stam still has ALL of the tags!).


----------



## *Jenn*

*Jenn* said:


> balenciaga apple green first!


----------



## skyqueen

ColdSteel said:


> Philips Sonicare 4100 toothbrush! I'm so glad to have a really nice electric toothbrush. I'm a hard brusher so hopefully this will break the habit and my teeth feel amazing so far. The pink is super cute.
> 
> View attachment 4957289
> 
> 
> 
> Free People Knotty & Nautical Dress. Because I had a bad reaction to anesthetic and decided that it would help my mood, SO THERE! Oh and I love stripes.
> 
> View attachment 4957299
> 
> 
> 
> Tiffany Open Atlas ring. I originally wasn't going to do something, but I am celebrating 10 years clean on Saturday (10 YEARS?! ) and the more I thought the more I realized I 1) wanted to mark a milestone like that 2) can afford to do it 3) sometimes you get to pick out your own medal.
> 
> View attachment 4957290


Congratulations on your 10 year anniversary! Perfect present...enjoy!


----------



## arnott

*Jenn* said:


> View attachment 4957543



I love this colour!  I've always wanted a coin pouch in this colour!


----------



## arnott

My Brian May Gold Sixpence has finally arrived all the way from England!    These were Limited Edition of 500 and they sold out in 6 hours! Even Brian himself wasn't able to get one!


----------



## *Jenn*

arnott said:


> I love this colour!  I've always wanted a coin pouch in this colour!



I want alllllllll the AG! I def want a city and a weekender if I can ever get my hands on them. I also want all the accessories! Lime green is my favorite color in the whole worldso


----------



## ColdSteel

That green is particularly delicious! 



*Jenn* said:


> View attachment 4957543


----------



## suzuran

My last purchase is my first ever luxury bag (and also first ever new luxury purchase)- a Miu Miu Confidential bag in Orchidea. Capturing the color in a photo was tough. I hope this doesn't start an addiction.


----------



## arnott

Gingerbread Mickey and Minnie Funko Pops!


----------



## RT1

arnott said:


> My Brian May Gold Sixpence has finally arrived all the way from England!    These were Limited Edition of 500 and they sold out in 6 hours! Even Brian himself wasn't able to get one!




Congratulations on scoring this beauty, my dear friend.


----------



## arnott

RT1 said:


> Congratulations on scoring this beauty, my dear friend.



Thanks, have you received your Silver one yet?   How do you like it?!


----------



## RT1

Yes, and it’s cool....but, nothing close to your Gold one.
Imagine, even Brian didn’t get one!!!


----------



## SakuraSakura

Yogen Früz oreo frozen yoghurt
Lululemon leggings


----------



## arnott

RT1 said:


> Yes, and it’s cool....but, nothing close to your Gold one.
> Imagine, even Brian didn’t get one!!!



I have both and they are the same except for the colour!        I ordered my gold one first but the gold one didn't arrive until 9 days after the silver one!   I was beginning to think Brian snagged mine since he wasn't able to get one!    

Did you see my new Brian paintings?  Post #1831!


----------



## LemonDrop

suburbanprincess97 said:


> View attachment 4955870
> 
> Bought this on Etsy from Fairyluxe to replace my LV key pouch! I got the brown one I love teddy bears! Also not having the key pouch will encourage me to use my LV wallet which has way less wear and tear. A win all around!



I cannot find the seller fairyluxe on Etsy. Can you send me a link in PM? or on here? thanks.


----------



## arnott

LemonDrop said:


> I cannot find the seller fairyluxe on Etsy. Can you send me a link in PM? or on here? thanks.



I found the Etsy store yesterday but it looks like it's now been taken down!


----------



## neuroweek

Weighted blanket and an eye mask.. gotta invest more on my bed where I spend most of my time nowadays


----------



## maggiesze1

Both pairs of the shoes I bought didnt work for me, so back they go... Then, I saw these CL leopard print sneakers from BG...  So hopefully these work cause they are super cute!


----------



## Rshoji34

My last purchase was a Chanel 19 bag in a small beige!


----------



## weezer

A Sprinkles cupcake!


----------



## arnott

Stitch Crashes Disney Plush!


----------



## Ivy_33

I got the lv 6 key holder and key pouch in mono recently!


----------



## Kevinaxx

Bala bangles @ 2 lb in shine. I didn’t get the 1 lb when it came out because I already have 2 sets of 1 lb and didn’t want it but now that they have it in 2 lb it’s perfect as I ramp up the resistance.

I also got the hermes 24 cdc tattoo.

will post pics when they arrive.


----------



## maria28

Bought a pair of 12.5kg dumbbells to add to my collection for home workout and this arrived today .  I needed a shaker (been using my water bottle all these years).


----------



## arnott

My latest Queen purchase!  I ordered this on November 2nd, but it just arrived today, January 18th!  This was handmade to order so it explains the long wait.   

This is a handmade 925 sterling silver Brian May Red Special Guitar Pendant!  Brian's Red Special Guitar is the one Brian built himself with his father when he was a teenager and still uses  today!   The money from the sale of this Pendant goes to Brian’s Save Me Trust, a charity that gives wild animals a voice!




Love how it blends in perfectly with Brian's Guitar Cushion!


----------



## JenJBS

An item from my TPF Wishlist: Behno mini Ina bag in purple.


----------



## arnott

Handmade Copper Plated Sterling Silver Fox Pendant!   Money from the sale of the Pendant goes to Dr. Brian May's Save Me Trust, a charity giving wild animals a voice!


----------



## Kevinaxx

maria28 said:


> Bought a pair of 12.5kg dumbbells to add to my collection for home workout and this arrived today .  I needed a shaker (been using my water bottle all these years).
> 
> View attachment 4961636
> 
> 
> View attachment 4961637
> 
> 
> View attachment 4961638


Omg, I ‍*emoji bow* @ the weights.

I have never been a fan of supplements but have recently started taking chia seeds with my drinks and also now copina co matcha beauty.

this arrived today. I got my sister the Disney castle for Christmas and this for myself.



I also got one for my former colleague partner that has a young daughter who wanted a real flying ship but I think this would be both up their alleys. I’ll give it around his birthday but really it’s also a thank you. He was (or has been) generous and so hopefully.


----------



## arnott

Christmas Mask from the Disney Store!   Regular price $7.99 on clearance for $1.00!   And to my surprise there was an extra 25%  off the sale price so it ended up being only 75 cents!


----------



## seghesio

Another Tumi briefcase - a less-pricey 'beater' unit for daily use


----------



## seghesio

Recently picked up another D&B purse for my wife


----------



## arnott

My Angry Little Asian Girl loot has arrived!


----------



## seghesio

Recent Tumi briefcase - Christmas 2020 present


----------



## JenJBS

Silver and purple bracelet from Nogu.


----------



## Luv n bags

Two new boots. Need opinions on the white Michael Kors.  Do they look like bowling shoes?


----------



## Luv n bags

Gianvito Rossi boots.  Stood in these for over 10 hours today and no pain or discomfort.  Love these!


----------



## ElectricBoots

Luv n bags said:


> Gianvito Rossi boots.  Stood in these for over 10 hours today and no pain or discomfort.  Love these!


Love these!!


----------



## 880

ColdSteel said:


> Philips Sonicare 4100 toothbrush! I'm so glad to have a really nice electric toothbrush. I'm a hard brusher so hopefully this will break the habit and my teeth feel amazing so far. The pink is super cute.
> 
> View attachment 4957289
> 
> 
> 
> Free People Knotty & Nautical Dress. Because I had a bad reaction to anesthetic and decided that it would help my mood, SO THERE! Oh and I love stripes.
> 
> View attachment 4957299
> 
> 
> 
> Tiffany Open Atlas ring. I originally wasn't going to do something, but I am celebrating 10 years clean on Saturday (10 YEARS?! ) and the more I thought the more I realized I 1) wanted to mark a milestone like that 2) can afford to do it 3) sometimes you get to pick out your own medal.
> 
> View attachment 4957290


Congrats @ColdSteel on the ten years! The ring is a gorgeous medal to celebrate ! May I ask, is this Phillips quiet? I have an older one that’s pretty loud and would love to switch!


----------



## V0N1B2

This Whirlpool super low profile over the range microwave. My kitchen Reno is coming along. Slowly


----------



## 880

Our wall scones died, so DH and I bought two of these but with integrated dimmable LED








						Tolomeo Classic Wall Spot by Artemide at Lumens.com
					

Purchase the Tolomeo Classic Wall Spot by Artemide today. Free shipping on most orders and guaranteed low prices at Lumens.com.




					www.ylighting.com


----------



## etudes

2 rings and 2 bracelets, totally impulsive purchase because I think they will go nicely with my butterfly pendant.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

etudes said:


> 2 rings and 2 bracelets, totally impulsive purchase because I think they will go nicely with my butterfly pendant.
> 
> View attachment 4964559


These are really pretty!  May I ask where you got them?


----------



## etudes

AntiqueShopper said:


> These are really pretty!  May I ask where you got them?



I bought the pendant from Tiffany years ago. Unfortunately, it has been discontinued. The others are from UBS, local jeweler. There is an online store, but I'm not sure if they can ship overseas.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

etudes said:


> I bought the pendant from Tiffany years ago. Unfortunately, it has been discontinued. The others are from UBS, local jeweler. There is an online store, but I'm not sure if they can ship overseas.


I did recognize the Tiffany butterfly.  It is very pretty.  I really like your new piece- especially the flower bracelet.


----------



## 880

Momofuku take out for our small social bubble (including ample leftovers to send home with them)
roast pork and pickled red onion bing; shiakemushroom and brisket buns; rice cake with sautéed brisket, salt and sichuan pepper wings (I forgot to take pics of the vegetables, the Maison du chocolate and strawberries in sherry vinegar and blkpepper).

And, the next day, Baked by Melissa cake bite minis (they taste like hostess Suzi Q‘s cakes if anyone here remembers those) and I mean that as a compliment. The old Suzy Q’s were dark and chocolately and tooth achingly sweet like these. Ater hostess brought them back, they seemed more pallid and less tasty in appearance, but since  I haven’t actually had one since 1980s, I cannot be sure.


----------



## etudes

AntiqueShopper said:


> I did recognize the Tiffany butterfly.  It is very pretty.  I really like your new piece- especially the flower bracelet.


 Thanks. Initially I only wanted to buy the butterfly bracelet, but then I thought it was kinda sitting alone on my wrist so I bought the flower bracelet. Unfortunately the ring version is out of stock in yellow gold because now I want to buy it, too.


----------



## arnott

Gingerbread Mickey and Minnie Funko Pops!


----------



## Kevinaxx

Getting ready for working @ home with new job. It’s not in the city but about a hour away so I’ll probably be working at home more then going into the office.

I was debating between Costco’s white glass standing desk (motorized one that runs $349 online $299 in person) and this simple ikea desk that is tall enough to be a standing desk for my statue.

I ended up getting the ikea desk because I worry with the size of the white one (despite what reviews say) it won’t hold the monitors, keyboard, etc adequately and if it does hold it all, I’m not sure my face will be far away enough from the screen...

I also got a rug to put under the desk and some other misc things (bc i’m reorganizing my space).



Grand total plus $49 shipping is roughly around the price I would have paid for the standing actual standing desk... fingers crossed the one above works otherwise I’ll swap it for the standing desk from Costco or even look at more expensive but acceptable options.

I also ordered more chia seeds, to mix with Thai tea and the matcha beauty from copina which is delicious.


----------



## maria28

Items for home shopping ...Pyjama & pillowcase set from Lily Silk , 2 cutlery holders (to use as stationary organisers lol ), a baking tin and 3 pairs of pillows.

I love LilySilk pyjamas & pillowcases, so when I saw this set on offer, I was delighted and just had to get it ^-^


----------



## arnott

This Lantern from Ikea!


----------



## LemonDrop

For walking the dogs one side will be for pups. Poop bags, treats, squeaky. Other side for mommy. Keys, AirPods, mask.


----------



## Pessie

Handsewn deerskin gloves from Dents.  Fabulously soft and strong.  I just realised my last pair of these has lasted me 20 years


----------



## wkim

*hides
Birthday gift from hubz and kids.


----------



## Kevinaxx

My Bala bangles arrived!! I went from 1/2 pounds to 1lbs and now 2lbs.



I also got my cdc 24 tattoo bracelet today


----------



## Luv n bags

Cool irridescent sneakers.  Gotta stop buying shoes!


----------



## arnott

My latest Queen purchase!  Brian May Guitars Leggings!  I used a coupon code to get these for 10% off!  Ordered on Tuesday and they arrived today, Friday all the way from England!  3 days!     Usually it takes at least 3 weeks for me to receive stuff from England.  I think they accidentally sent it by FedEx, even though I only paid for regular shipping!  I'm happy these fit as there was no size chart, so I was ordering blind!


----------



## Perja

The last thing I bought was... yet more bed linens (got spare bedspreads and pillowcases).


----------



## rutabaga

I bought seeds (Roma tomato, romanesco and Di Cicco broccoli, shallots, three kinds of peppers - Anaheim, Jimmy Nardello and Piquillo) for the garden.


----------



## arnott

I ordered these Cards on Etsy and they arrived all the way from England today!  Love the packaging with the Gold Heart stickers,  and the last 2 slides are  Freebies the Seller included!         Which Card do you like the best?!


----------



## maria28

Decided to pick up an extra flat sheet...


----------



## Souzie

Dolce & Gabbana small Sicily..



Bee propolis..



And my masks from Love Shack Fancy are here..


----------



## buffalogal

I am unreasonably excited about my Ray-Ban Jackie Ohhh sunnies that came today! I wanted something black, oversize, tough, but a little fab and these fit the bill!


----------



## LemonDrop

buffalogal said:


> I am unreasonably excited about my Ray-Ban Jackie Ohhh sunnies that came today! I wanted something black, oversize, tough, but a little fab and these fit the bill!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4966619


How do you like them so far? How do they feel on your face?


----------



## arnott

LED Tealight Candles for my Lantern.   Not very bright...I was hoping there would be Star shapes on my walls.


----------



## buffalogal

LemonDrop said:


> How do you like them so far? How do they feel on your face?


Well, I have only worn them around the house since they came at like 5pm today ... so I was prancing and looking at myself in the mirror and feeling VERY glamorous.  But I will give them a workout tomorrow and post a pic if I feel cute!


----------



## arnott

xsouzie said:


> Dolce & Gabbana small Sicily..
> View attachment 4966522
> 
> 
> Bee propolis..
> View attachment 4966523
> 
> 
> And my masks from Love Shack Fancy are here..
> View attachment 4966524



Love the colour of the purple mask!  I think I asked before...do the beads leave indents on your face?


----------



## starrynite_87

-10 boxes of Girl Scout cookies from my daughter
- Kiehl's Ultra Facial Cleanser
-Crème de la mer
-BP. Drawstring Cowl Neck Hacci Sweater


----------



## arnott

Perfect for the Snow we're going to receive tomorrow!


----------



## Souzie

arnott said:


> Love the colour of the purple mask!  I think I asked before...do the beads leave indents on your face?


I haven't worn them yet, just tried on. But one thing...because the beads sit on my ears, it makes them stick forward. I think the straps are long enough that I can tie them around my head though I've never worn a mask that way before...


----------



## Danzie89

Evil eye bracelet from an estate sale today!


----------



## Kevinaxx

the table came and I built it myself. Had a little help with the flipping of, bc its heavy af but I did the construction all by myself. Almost done.



Really heavy and not bad for $149.

I’m hunting for a rug (that’s my make shift with the cloth on the bottom right now.. but all rugs even on sale is a few hundred... does anyone have suggestions for better prices but still nice in design? I could spend more but I’m also not looking for any expensive furniture until I buy a place and then design around that (thus the $149 desk).


----------



## arnott

Kevinaxx said:


> the table came and I built it myself. Had a little help with the flipping of, bc its heavy af but I did the construction all by myself. Almost done.
> 
> View attachment 4967901
> 
> Really heavy and not bad for $149.
> 
> I’m hunting for a rug (that’s my make shift with the cloth on the bottom right now.. but all rugs even on sale is a few hundred... does anyone have suggestions for better prices but still nice in design? I could spend more but I’m also not looking for any expensive furniture until I buy a place and then design around that (thus the $149 desk).



Did you get a chair to go with it or is it going to be a standing desk?


----------



## maggiesze1

Been eyeing these APL cheetah print sneakers...so since Saks is having the $50 off promotion might as well try them out..



Also needed an extra $25 to put my order to $250 min for the promotion so decided to get these Johnny Was embroidered masks too!


----------



## Kevinaxx

arnott said:


> Did you get a chair to go with it or is it going to be a standing desk?


It’s a standing desk, I brought it specifically for that and was happy to see once built it worked out the way I wanted eg it’s about 42 inches high which comes just a bit above my waist so when I’m standing my arms rest comfortably on the top of the desk for optimal keyboard typing 

I did see chairs from cb2 on sale that’s tempting to have as alternative that fits well with this height but they’re sold out. Pet peeve when companies have items on sale for sale but still show up well after it’s been sold out...


----------



## arnott

maggiesze1 said:


> Been eyeing these APL cheetah print sneakers...so since Saks is having the $50 off promotion might as well try them out..
> View attachment 4968433
> 
> 
> Also needed an extra $25 to put my order to $250 min for the promotion so decided to get these Johnny Was embroidered masks too!
> View attachment 4968436



Ooh!  I didn't know Johhny Was made embroidered Masks!  I just wore my silk Johnny Was out today and love it!   I'm going to check out the embroidered.


----------



## maggiesze1

arnott said:


> Ooh!  I didn't know Johhny Was made embroidered Masks!  I just wore my silk Johnny Was out today and love it!   I'm going to check out the embroidered.


Yeah, I just saw them while browsing on Saks...I didn't see them before either..they are probably new. 

I have been obsessed with sparkly crystal masks from Natalie Mills, but figured I will give the Johnny Was masks a try too. Can't have too many masks! Lol!


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

This little cutie...a vintage lidded candy dish. I’ve been into pink depression glass lately. Going to put it on my bar cart.


----------



## arnott

Do any of my fellow Canadians remember Casey and Finnegan from Mr. Dressup?   Mr. Dressup was my very first favourite TV show when I was a small child. I liked it more than Sesame Street!    I just ordered this officially licensed  CBC x Mr. Dressup T-Shirt:













It's been worn by Celebrities like Eric McCormack:


----------



## ColdSteel

880 said:


> Congrats @ColdSteel on the ten years! The ring is a gorgeous medal to celebrate ! May I ask, is this Phillips quiet? I have an older one that’s pretty loud and would love to switch!



Thank you! Oh so much quieter! It's more of a loud hum? Without being loud? It's definitely not a disturbance and I'm really happy with it!


----------



## sdkitty

I got a great deal on a discontinued ceiling fan/light at Lowes yesterday.....$350 fp scanned out at $46


----------



## 880

Kevinaxx said:


> the table came and I built it myself. Had a little help with the flipping of, bc its heavy af but I did the construction all by myself. Almost done.
> 
> View attachment 4967901
> 
> Really heavy and not bad for $149.
> 
> I’m hunting for a rug (that’s my make shift with the cloth on the bottom right now.. but all rugs even on sale is a few hundred... does anyone have suggestions for better prices but still nice in design? I could spend more but I’m also not looking for any expensive furniture until I buy a place and then design around that (thus the $149 desk).


Perfect construction job! Sometimes carpets that are made for outdoor use are less expensive as are carpet remnants (the carpet store can cut the remnant to size and then edge and back it! also the members on the designer furniture thread may have some ideas. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/designer-and-other-furniture.1036331/page-20


----------



## Gophersfan

Just purchased some brown leather dye off Amazon.  Not too exciting!


----------



## dotty8

- Marc Jacobs perfume Daisy - Eau so Sweet
- polka dot facemask


----------



## arnott

arnott said:


> LED Tealight Candles for my Lantern.   Not very bright...I was hoping there would be Star shapes on my walls.





Alright, I went back to the Dollar Tree and bought a taller,  brighter LED Candle and was finally able to achieve the Stars on my walls!         Which look do you like better?   With the yellow light above with no stars on the walls, or with the white light below and stars on the walls?


----------



## maggiesze1

Really wanted something to "decorate" a pair of boots I am planning to get..so since this is 50% off and its sparkly so decided to get it. Its the Shoellery crystal harness from Sophia Webster..wanted the pastel multicolored or pink one, but its sold out in my size..    So, I ordered this hot pink/ yellow one.

Pic of the harness



Pic of how it looks on a shoe


----------



## almostyou

arnott said:


> Do any of my fellow Canadians remember Casey and Finnegan from Mr. Dressup?   Mr. Dressup was my very first favourite TV show when I was a small child. I liked it more than Sesame Street!    I just ordered this officially licensed  CBC x Mr. Dressup T-Shirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's been worn by Celebrities like Eric McCormack:



Not quite Canadian, but apparently close enough (Michigander here), because I totally remember and LOVED Mr. Dressup! Fantastic purchase.


----------



## TC1

arnott said:


> Do any of my fellow Canadians remember Casey and Finnegan from Mr. Dressup?   Mr. Dressup was my very first favourite TV show when I was a small child. I liked it more than Sesame Street!    I just ordered this officially licensed  CBC x Mr. Dressup T-Shirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's been worn by Celebrities like Eric McCormack:



When my ex-husband was little, he went to a meet and greet with Mr.Dressup. He signed an autograph for him. He said I remember looking at it and thinking "who the hell is Ernie Coombs?"   clearly expecting the autograph to say "Mr.Dressup"
ETA the tickle trunk is in the lobby of CBC TO


----------



## arnott

Inspector Gadget Funko Pop!     Who else watched this show as a Kid?


----------



## arnott

Disney Fantasia 80th Anniversary Ornament:




Regular price $34.99 CAD,  got it for $7.48!


----------



## maggiesze1

These Joan Oloff booties to use with my crystal harness I bought.



And this Coach Klare rainbow cross body bag!


----------



## arnott

Forky Ornament!   Is it me or does he look like he's going zip lining?!


----------



## luckylove

arnott said:


> Forky Ornament!   Is it me or does he look like he's going zip lining?!




I am kinda loving forky! It brings back sweet memories of watching this movie with my DS.


----------



## makeupbyomar

arnott said:


> Do any of my fellow Canadians remember Casey and Finnegan from Mr. Dressup?   Mr. Dressup was my very first favourite TV show when I was a small child. I liked it more than Sesame Street!    I just ordered this officially licensed  CBC x Mr. Dressup T-Shirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's been worn by Celebrities like Eric McCormack:



Yes! OMG!!! I LOVED Mr. Dressup! Love the shirt! So Cool!!!


----------



## dreamlet

Yes!!!! I loved Mr. Dressup. Thanks for the nostalgia.


----------



## maggiesze1

Just bought these CL booties...I'll see if they work or not..


----------



## NotAverageChloe

Dungeness Crabs. The fresh live ones are on sale at the markets in my area, $8/lb!


----------



## arnott

Kevin Richardson Funko Pop!


----------



## maggiesze1

Okay..last pair for the day from Margaux NY! Just couldn't resist this print!!


----------



## maria28

surfchick said:


> The Laneige lip mask has gotten rave reviews. Very curious to find out if it works well!


I’ve been using the laneige lip mask every morning & evening and I think it has helped save my super dry chapped lips.  At the beginning, I used it few times a day instead of lip balm, followed by morning & evening plus normal lip balm during the day, but now I just apply the laneige lip balm in the morning & evening and I don’t even need to use lip balm throughout the day anymore .


Hope this helps


----------



## maria28

I decided to get myself a workout bench.  I’ve been using the piano bench but since the lockdown end seems to be uncertain atm, I think it’s not a wise idea to continue using the piano bench...I don’t want to end up damaging it.

And some glass jars 




View attachment 4976791


----------



## surfchick

maria28 said:


> I’ve been using the laneige lip mask every morning & evening and I think it has helped save my super dry chapped lips.  At the beginning, I used it few times a day instead of lip balm, followed by morning & evening plus normal lip balm during the day, but now I just apply the laneige lip balm in the morning & evening and I don’t even need to use lip balm throughout the day anymore .
> 
> 
> Hope this helps


Very good to hear its working for you. I might just have to get it now!


----------



## arnott

Some Grape Crush Scrunchies from Hot Topic!  Which one do you like the best?!


----------



## maria28

maggiesze1 said:


> Okay..last pair for the day from Margaux NY! Just couldn't resist this print!!
> View attachment 4975465


So cute


----------



## arnott

My Star Wars Rhapsody T-Shirt has arrived all the way from England!   Swipe sideways for a surprise!


----------



## Sunshine mama

NotAverageChloe said:


> Dungeness Crabs. The fresh live ones are on sale at the markets in my area, $8/lb!


Lucky you!!!


----------



## lvuittonaddict

just got these Prada sunnies BUT, I got them with clear prescription lenses. they are fire


and scored this leather and wool sweater from all saints for 106usd!!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

For the Valentine’s Gift Exchange for my son’s class:









						FAO Schwarz Beige Teddy Bear Cuddly Ultra-Soft Fur 10" Stuffed Animal
					

Read reviews and buy FAO Schwarz Beige Teddy Bear Cuddly Ultra-Soft Fur 10" Stuffed Animal at Target. Choose from contactless Same Day Delivery, Drive Up and more.




					www.target.com
				




And an art project


----------



## Sunshine mama

arnott said:


> My Star Wars Rhapsody T-Shirt has arrived all the way from England!   Swipe sideways for a surprise!



Cool!!!


----------



## maria28

Things have arrived ^-^... Love Lily Silk.


----------



## maria28

Japan centre goodies arrived today: rice crackers and rice seasonings


----------



## arnott

My very first Starbuck Tumbler!  This one reminds me of a Disco Ball and I had my eye on it for a while!   It finally  went on sale today and I got it for 50% off!


----------



## Sunshine mama

arnott said:


> My very first Starbuck Tumbler!  This one reminds me of a Disco Ball and I had my eye on it for a while!   It finally  went on sale today and I got it for 50% off!



That's a blingy choice!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

I've been waiting for a discount for these tumblers and I finally got some. I actually ordered 5. 2 for me in pink in both sizes, 1 for DH, one for DD, and one for mom. The pink mugs will also match my pink kettle from this company.
I hope I love them.  It's supposed to give a better taste experience cuz the ceramic lining prevents odor absorption.


----------



## sdkitty

area rug for our bar area








						Safavieh Vintage Palace Area Rug in Turquoise | Bed Bath & Beyond
					

Overdyed in brilliant colors, the Vintage Palace Rug by Safavieh is power loomed of soft viscose for a luxurious feel. This magnificent turquoise rug has a low cut pile with a vintage appearance, adding a sophisticated look in your home.




					www.bedbathandbeyond.com


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> I've been waiting for a discount for these tumblers and I finally got some. I actually ordered 5. 2 for me in pink in both sizes, 1 for DH, one for DD, and one for mom. The pink mugs will also match my pink kettle from this company.
> I hope I love them.  It's supposed to give a better taste experience cuz the ceramic lining prevents odor absorption.
> View attachment 4979830
> View attachment 4979831



That color is perfect for you!


----------



## sdkitty

sdkitty said:


> area rug for our bar area
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Safavieh Vintage Palace Area Rug in Turquoise | Bed Bath & Beyond
> 
> 
> Overdyed in brilliant colors, the Vintage Palace Rug by Safavieh is power loomed of soft viscose for a luxurious feel. This magnificent turquoise rug has a low cut pile with a vintage appearance, adding a sophisticated look in your home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bedbathandbeyond.com


and I got it for a steal....sometimes I think the BBB near me makes pricing errors


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> That color is perfect for you!


Thank you! 
You know me so well!


----------



## arnott

Hot Topic Exclusive Silent Knight Batman!   Batman has always been my favourite Superhero, and I love the Snowflakes on him!     




Unboxed:


----------



## Luv n bags

Last pair of boots for this year.  I have almost every color in this style from this designer


----------



## Kevinaxx

Got this yesterday and five sessions in. ☺️
You can also see my standing desk in the back fully assembled by yours truly.


----------



## etudes

YG Dragonfly necklace from local jeweler, I love it when the light hits just right.


----------



## arnott

Stitch Crashes Disney Pin:


----------



## loves

Was terrified having to get a tooth extracted and had to wait weeks before my dentist had a slot for me. During the wait I was contemplating not getting it done but told myself if I go through it, I will get myself the clutch I wanted. I got the clutch a week after the extraction *toothless smile*


----------



## Souzie

Dyson Supersonic and Corrale. Also an H Mini Dog...


----------



## JenJBS

xsouzie said:


> Dyson Supersonic and Corrale. Also an H Mini Dog...
> 
> View attachment 4981870
> 
> View attachment 4981873



I have both those Dyson items, and love them!  Enjoy!


----------



## arnott

Cinnamoroll dressed as a Penguin!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kevinaxx said:


> View attachment 4980132
> 
> Got this yesterday and five sessions in. ☺
> You can also see my standing desk in the back fully assembled by yours truly.


Nice!


----------



## maggiesze1

Still seeking for that perfect sneaker...so just ordered these from Ferragamo to see if one of them will work!


----------



## LolaLiu

I got my first Nespresso machine


Now I'm in search of good capsules. Did anyone try Elvazio capsules?
Any other Nespresso users can you tell me if there is any difference between using exact capsules and exact machines?


----------



## maggiesze1

Of course couldn't resist my favorite shoe brand...Tieks limited Valentines edition.. "True Love Red"


----------



## lvuittonaddict

My Prada glasses came in! So pretty!


----------



## Sunshine mama

lvuittonaddict said:


> My Prada glasses came in! So pretty!


Very pretty glasses!!


----------



## arnott

This hand painted Pendant from an Artist all the way in Siberia!


----------



## JenJBS

Valentine's Day gift to myself. Polished silver twist cuff bracelet from Giles and Brother.


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Valentine's Day gift to myself. Polished silver twist cuff bracelet from Giles and Brother.
> 
> View attachment 4987263


Oooooo pretty!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Oooooo pretty!!!



Thank you, Sunshine!


----------



## arnott

Handpainted Kingfisher Pendant from the same Artist in Siberia!


----------



## Lubina

Interesting article considering our confessions here!
Emotional spending is nothing new. Last time I was spiralling at work I bought a bunch of shoes that I ended up never wearing and sold.
As for the past year, I definitely purchased a few things that I don't believe I would have had it not been for covid, but nothing outrageous or or too many. If anything, it exposed gaps and excess in my wardrobe and I am purging and replenishing accordingly.









						‘I thought buying things would make me feel better. It didn’t’: The rise of emotional spending
					

Many of us are living for the buzz of the doorbell – spending billions we can’t afford on stuff we don’t need. Here is how to recognise the problem and regain control




					www.theguardian.com
				




*‘I thought buying things would make me feel better. It didn’t’: The rise of emotional spending*

n the past fortnight, I have bought the following items online: a hideous cat tree that takes up most of my living room, a lavender pillow spray, two scarves, a pair of gloves, two candles, a sheet mask, a pair of fleece-lined jogging bottoms (so comfy!), a card-holder and an under-eye brightening cream. None of these purchases were essential. Many I haven’t even taken out of the packaging, leaving them in a pile by the front door.

Ten months into the pandemic, I know the rhythms of the courier networks better than I know my menstrual cycle. Royal Mail in the morning; DPD and Hermes in the afternoon. Amazon comes any time, including late at night. DPD couriers insist on taking a photo of you with the package, mortifyingly. I wonder where these photos go: me in a food-stained tracksuit, dirty-haired, holding an armful of packages I can’t remember ordering with an abashed smile. I pray they never see the light of day.

When Covid hit, I decided: no more frivolous purchases. Journalism is a precarious industry at the best of times. But the pandemic _just wouldn’t stop_. March dragged into June then into January. My days were flabby and formless. I was bored. So I started buying things online, for the small thrill of hitting “check out” and having them arrive a few days later, a treat to break up the monotony of yet another day.

I am not alone. The pandemic has prompted a frenzy of online spending. Mintel’s January 2021 consumer behaviour tracker shows that 53% of adults are shopping more online now than at the start of the pandemic. Data from Barclaycard, published in July, found that Britons spent £40.6bn online on non-essential items during lockdown – about £770 a person. Takeaway food and drink were the most popular purchases, followed by clothes and plants.

Courier networks and Royal Mail have struggled to cope, citing exceptional demand for their services. The volume of parcels being sent means there is a cardboard shortage. Asos, whose profits fell 68% in 2019, added 3 million customers last year and increased profits by 329%. The company’s chief executive said this was partly due to fewer customers returning parcels than usual – possibly because they were unwilling to go to the post office during the pandemic.

‘You end up buying these bits for them because they’re plonked in front of the TV’ ... Alex Wiseman with his children – and some of his lockdown book purchases. Photograph: David Levene/The Guardian

The pandemic has been financially devastating for many people, particularly for the 3 million people excluded from government support. But, for some, the last 11 months have proved unexpectedly lucrative. Research from the Bank of England, published in August, found that 65% of households had not experienced a change to their income from pre-pandemic levels. “People have had such different lockdown experiences,” says Laura Whateley, the author of Money: A User’s Guide_. _“A huge number of people have lost their jobs and are struggling. But many other people have kept their jobs and aren’t going out, or commuting, so they’re feeling much more flush than normal and are spending their money online.”

Most of this shopping is due to boredom. “I have all this time,” says Jonathan O’Neill, 44, a furloughed retail worker from western Cornwall. For want of something to do, O’Neill has become what he terms an “investigative shopper”: he fills his days hunting for bargains online. “I _never _used to be like this,” he says.

O’Neill groans when I ask him about his purchases. “It’s all the cliched man things,” he says. “In the first lockdown, I bought a road bike – classic! I didn’t need a bike. I already had three. But it was on offer.” He has also recently bought a new TV – there was nothing wrong with the old one – and a £95 Carhartt sweatshirt, also on offer. O’Neill lives at the end of a small lane and delivery drivers often get lost dropping off parcels, meaning his neighbour collects them for him. “My neighbour leans out of the house and goes: ‘What’s in today’s box?’” he says.

This type of shopping, says Emilie Bellet, the founder of the women’s investment community Vestpod, is called emotional spending. “It is guided by how you _feel _in a certain moment,” says Bellet. “When you buy something, you get a little rush of dopamine. It gives us a sense of control or a happy feeling.” She is not surprised that people are spending more on discretionary purchases during the pandemic. “It’s a distraction,” she says. “There’s a little package, containing a book or item of clothing, and perhaps it’s the only thing that happens during your day.”

Emotional spending can also be triggered by work pressures. “When I’m stressed or I’ve got loads of deadlines at work, buying things online is a nice release,” says Emrana Khatun, a 26-year-old PR executive from London. Khatun’s purchases fall into three categories: cute outfits to wear when the world reopens (she recently bought seven dresses in the Reformation sale); items for a fitness kick she plans to embark on (a NutriBullet, cycling equipment); and things to make her home nicer (house plants, an LED alarm clock). “Most of the stuff is piled up on a chair in my bedroom,” she says. “I haven’t even tried the clothes on.”

Khatun has struggled with her mood during the most recent lockdown. This is driving her spending. “There’s hardly any sunlight,” she says. “I wake up and it’s dark, and I sit at my desk all day, and it’s so cold you don’t want to go outside. It’s pretty miserable.” Buying something online “creates a small moment of joy, but it never lasts long”. Because after the high of a frivolous purchase comes the guilt. “You realise there’s nothing you really needed,” she says. “You just got sucked into the moment and the high.”

For parents trying to juggle work with the pressures of homeschooling young children, emotional spending can also be a way to mitigate guilt. “If it wasn’t for Covid, we’d be going out with the kids,” says Alex Wiseman, 40, an insurance worker from Ipswich. “But we can’t do that any more.” Wiseman keeps buying toys and clothes for his children, in addition to about 60 books for himself – which he has no time to read, given the demands of work and homeschooling. “You end up buying these bits for them because they’re plonked in front of the TV more than they would be usually,” he says.

Because O’Neill is working from home, he is not “buying lunch out, or commuting, or paying for car parking”. But this can be a dangerous justification for future spending. “You tell yourself that you’re not in debt or anything like that, so it’s not out of control,” says Wiseman.

Virtually all emotional spending is fuelled by social media. “I bought a paint-by-numbers kit,” laughs Sarah Kane, a 26-year-old HR worker from Surrey. “I can’t even paint! I don’t have the attention span for it. But I looked on Instagram and saw that everyone else was buying it and I did the same thing.” During the first lockdown, Kane’s emotional purchases spiralled out of control. “My flatmate joked that there was a parcel every day,” says Kane. “We lived on the third floor, so you’d have to spring downstairs every time the doorbell rang.”

‘After I took my credit card off Amazon, my purchases went way down’ ... Sarah Kane. Photograph: Jill Mead/The Guardian
Much emotional spending is fuelled by quick and easy-to-access credit. Kane has personal debt – she prefers not to say how much. “I never had financial education in school and would go into overdrafts and use credit cards without thinking anything of it,” she says. Before Covid hit, Kane had read Alex Holder’s Open Up: The Power of Talking About Money and decided to get on top of her debt, repaying a good chunk of the money she owed. “I was so happy,” she says. But her emotional spending during the first lockdown, along with dinners and drinks during the summer, pushed Kane back into the red. “I finished 2020 with the debts I started with,” she sighs.

Most emotional shoppers do not think about their purchases in a meaningful way. “It’s so easy,” says Kane. “It’s one click. You see it on Instagram, click on it and express checkout with PayPal.” Amazon and eBay offer one-click purchasing, while seamless PayPal integration into most online shopping sites means you never even have to get your card out. Add to that buy-now-pay-later schemes such as Klarna and Clearpay and purchases don’t even show up on your bank balance or credit card statements.

This is exactly how brands want you to spend: quickly and impulsively. “Everything about e-commerce is designed to remove friction,” says Clare Seal, the founder of the personal finance platform My Frugal Year. “Reducing load times and the number of clicks to purchase, encouraging people to save their card details – it is all removing the amount of time a shopper has to make an informed decision.” Half the time, consumers can’t even remember what they have purchased. “Every day a new parcel arrives and I don’t know what I’ve ordered,” says Khatun.

I have experienced this fugue-like state, usually when I am brushing my teeth, perched on the side of my bath, clicking “add to cart” in the final moments before I go to bed. It turns out that companies know when I am weak – and this is when they target me. “Companies will know what kind of content you engage with at different times during the day,” says PK Kannan, a marketing expert at the University of Maryland. Marketers even analyse the circadian rhythms of their users and schedule their content at times when they are particularly receptive to buying things online.

Banner ads that follow consumers across devices trap us in a “sales funnel”. “It’s scary when you look for something online and it pops up everywhere,” says Wiseman. “It’s relentless.” The only way to exit the funnel is by purchasing the item. “These are highly specialised techniques that use behaviour retargeting on consumers,” says Kannan. “You’ve shown interest, so I will follow you wherever you go with this same ad.” Khatun is being stalked by a Chloé handbag. “It follows me everywhere,” she says. “It’s very tempting. I tell myself I will be good, but I probably will cave.”

The reason we are buying so many items online is simple: we are online more than ever. “It’s like sitting in a pub all day when you’re trying not to drink,” says Whateley. “People are tempted to buy more because we’re online all day long and social media is full of things to buy.” In April, Britons spent an average of four hours and two minutes online – up from three and a half hours in September 2019. It is a straightforward equation: more time online means more time to shop. (This is surely one reason for Google’s heavy investment in driverless cars – you can’t buy things when you are driving.)

There are ways to resist the machiavellian machinations of our social media overlords. Kannan advises clearing the cookies on your computer and using the search engine DuckDuckGo, which protects your privacy. Unsubscribe from email marketing letters and unfollow accounts that tempt you to spend mindlessly. Reintroduce the friction into online shopping by deleting your card details from your favourite sites. “After I took my credit card off Amazon, my purchases went way down,” says Kane. Whateley says some banks will block card transactions to merchants if you ask them to.

“Start spending in a way that feels purposeful,” says Bellet. “When you adopt an intentional approach to spending, you become more aware of your needs versus your wants.” Make a budget, determine the amount of money you will allocate to discretionary spending – and stick to it. “Spend it on whatever makes you happy,” says Bellet. Practise delayed gratification when purchasing items online. “Sleep on all purchases for at least a day, but ideally a week,” she says.

Kane keeps a list on her phone of all the things she would like to buy. If she stays within her spending budget this month, she may buy one item – but it will be a conscious purchase, not an impulsive one. “I thought buying all these things would make me feel better, but they didn’t. What makes me feel better is going for a walk, or doing pilates, or having a bath … I feel 100% happier now,” she says of her new approach to spending. “There’s no guilty feeling any more.”


----------



## AntiqueShopper

A ton of toys from the Disney Store. It is their Friends and Family sale time, so everything was 25% off.


----------



## cjc342

I’m hoping to purchase a white Chanel WOC this month but in the meantime latest purchase was some CVS chocolate on clearance!


----------



## suburbanprincess97

Yeezy 350's (if they ever get here...) and two aritizia tank tops! Also purchased a hoodie but its back ordered until April . I'm having no luck!


----------



## starrynite_87

Just purchased this beautiful Rebecca Minkoff Micro Regan Satchel from Poshmark


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

Baby Yoda (Grogu) and a Bearaby velvet weighted blanket.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

BAGLADY-SHOEFLY said:


> Baby Yoda (Grogu) and a Bearaby velvet weighted blanket.
> View attachment 4991608
> View attachment 4991609


Super cute!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

I bought homemade ice cream for the kids- cookies and cream and salted caramel.  I had 3 happy kids


----------



## maris.crane

That Grogu looks so realistic!!!!!

I just ordered two sweaters from H&M - the same pullover in grey and black with a gold chain round the neck. I saw them on the mannequin on my way grocery shopping, they were on sale to under >$20 each so here we are.


----------



## Kevinaxx

Alo yoga slit bra top (now that I’m exercising) and more of the copina co matcha beauty mix. I love it.

they advertised an ivory one I originally wanted but they don’t sell it (boo) and in the end black is probably better in the long run sweat wise


----------



## arnott

AntiqueShopper said:


> A ton of toys from the Disney Store. It is their Friends and Family sale time, so everything was 25% off.



What did you buy?!        Pictures please!


----------



## arnott

The Flintstones Funko Pops!   I loved this show as a child!      They released Fred and Barney on separate days!   They released Fred on Friday and I went all the way to the Store just for him!   Then they released Barney the following day so I had to go all the way back to the store for Barney on Saturday!   But when I did, Fred was sold out and I got the last Barney!   So that made the trip on Friday worth it, knowing Fred sold out that day.


----------



## rutabaga

Calabrian Chile pepper seeds
Groceries from Costco, including another Bartzella Itoh Peony (killed my first one a few years ago - second attempt at growing this variety! )


----------



## AntiqueShopper

arnott said:


> What did you buy?!        Pictures please!


Lol!  I ordered a bunch of stuff.
1 bag of each:




3 Nuimos Outfits for my daughter’s Minnie- Bo Peep, Cinderella and The jogging one


Micky Nuimos and outfit




Transportation Wishables for my son


----------



## AntiqueShopper

arnott said:


> What did you buy?!        Pictures please!


These are the Nuimos we already have- Daisy is mine (bought her for myself for Valentine’s Day) and my daughter has Minnie Mouse.  The outfits for them both belong to my daughter.  She asked if she could play with my Nuimos- .


----------



## Luv n bags

Got a sample of this and loved it!


----------



## Kevinaxx

What happens when you’re waiting for other pple in your party (venue won’t sit until all are present) and you wander around.

I don’t have many ccs, rarely carry cash and yet sometimes end up with coins so this is perfect (as a wallet).

and also just bc. Both sale:


----------



## arnott

AntiqueShopper said:


> Lol!  I ordered a bunch of stuff.
> 1 bag of each:
> View attachment 4991917
> 
> View attachment 4991919
> 
> 3 Nuimos Outfits for my daughter’s Minnie- Bo Peep, Cinderella and The jogging one
> View attachment 4991921
> 
> Micky Nuimos and outfit
> View attachment 4991922
> 
> View attachment 4991942
> 
> Transportation Wishables for my son
> View attachment 4991926



Please let me know which Wishables you get!  C'mon Lumiere!     Is the Mickey Nuimo and outfit for yourself?


----------



## AntiqueShopper

arnott said:


> Please let me know which Wishables you get!  C'mon Lumiere!     Is the Mickey Nuimo and outfit for yourself?


Will do!  For Beauty and the Beast I’m hoping for anyone but Cogsworth- I don’t dislike the character but not a favorite either.  The other bag I want Daisy the most, but I like all the rest pretty equally.  Plus, if I didn’t want it, my 3 year old would happily take it.  The Mickey is for my almost six year old daughter.  She wanted a Mickey to go with the Minnie as the plush have magnetic hands and can hold hands. I bought Daisy because she is my favorite of the six.  I’ll eventually add Donald and buy them outfits for Halloween when available.  My 8 year old son loved the transportation Wishable- I wish I didn’t miss out on the blind bags.  He would have enjoyed opening them.


----------



## arnott

Disney Bag Charm I got using my 25% off coupon!    This was sold out at my local Disney Store,  so  I  phoned the further one and they only had ONE left!    They put it on hold for me and  now my city is sold out of these!


----------



## ColdSteel

New to me finds...

Chloe Paddington Flats (wanted to replace an existing pair with some I like better now)




Chloe three-strap mary janes at an absolute steal! 




FP Cha Cha Dress. I'm a sucker for stripes.




From the Macy's Deal Days another maxi that fills my heart with tasty boho/victorian feelings!


----------



## patienceandgranola

Actually, I’m kind of in love...❤️ Its a HUGE (and I’m almost 5’9) Ferragamo tote in royal blue. Bought it pre-loved, but its actually just brand new. I think it was a gift that the lady never used. Maybe the color is too loud for some people, but darn it, its gourgeous. And its so sophisticated, under the radar but so elegant. Still fits all I put in my neverfull gm and the pop of color is amazing. Little Ferragamo logo in ghw tops it off.


----------



## arnott

Fred Flinstone and Barney Rubble Funko Pops unboxed!   They look so cute together!       These both sold out the day they were released and I was able to snag the very last Barney!   Just noticed that they are to scale with Barney being slightly shorter than Fred!


----------



## arnott

Freddie Mercury Funko Pops!


----------



## GhstDreamer

A new bed yesterday - a gift for my parents

Streets of Rage 4 game on the switch - that is for myself

And a pair of Jimmy Choo glasses also for myself

Also debating about buying a new car either very very soon or wait until Summer.


----------



## maggiesze1

These stunning "Aurora" booties from a brand called Femmes Sans Peur


Here is a pic of what the back of the shoe looks like..couldn't find a pic of the back of the bootie...


----------



## arnott

I backed this Sushi Meowchi Salmon Nigiri Plush on Kickstarter almost year ago and it has finally arrived!    So soft and fluffy!


----------



## JenJBS

My Rebecca Minkoff wine Mini Nikki arrived!        Love the color, and signature hardware!


----------



## 880

patienceandgranola said:


> Actually, I’m kind of in love...❤️ Its a HUGE (and I’m almost 5’9) Ferragamo tote in royal blue. Bought it pre-loved, but its actually just brand new. I think it was a gift that the lady never used. Maybe the color is too loud for some people, but darn it, its gourgeous. And its so sophisticated, under the radar but so elegant. Still fits all I put in my neverfull gm and the pop of color is amazing. Little Ferragamo logo in ghw tops it off.


Will scroll up to see if you posted a picture! Sounds amazing! 
My last purchase was an Omakase box of Kee’s chocolates for arrival on March 2








						Welcome to Kee's Chocolates
					

Kee’s Chocolates was founded in 2002 by Kee Ling Tong. Available flavors change with availability based on seasonal ingredients. Kee's Chocolates can be purchased exclusively online and at her Upper West Side location in Manhattan, New York.




					keeschocolates.com
				



And, some really large art canvases from blick.com (I’m a visual artist)


----------



## sunflower_13

So, some photos of a few of the things I recently bought. Computer sleeve, computer case, clothes, Hermès Double Sens 45 for work, & Mansur Gavriel Mini Travel Bag.

I also bought a new MacBook Air (better for work),Tabitha Simmons sneakers for 50% discount, Amazon joggers, watch straps from Strapzz on Etsy (super beautiful), Superga sneakers (got them on sale), cheat sheets for my Mac on Etsy, FRAME denim pants, and Celine sunglasses.
Quite a lot in the past month, but to be fair, I had not shopped in a while lol


----------



## arnott

Pepita Wishable from the Disney Store:


----------



## jules 8

An antique  Noritake sugar bowl and creamer set


----------



## Bluepup18

Mcm bear backpack


----------



## arnott

Baby Yoda Squishmallow:


----------



## AntiqueShopper

A bunch of jeans as after a year of not buying any and wearing them all out.  Fingers crossed that they all fit.


----------



## skyqueen

sunflower_13 said:


> So, some photos of a few of the things I recently bought. Computer sleeve, computer case, clothes, Hermès Double Sens 45 for work, & Mansur Gavriel Mini Travel Bag.
> 
> I also bought a new MacBook Air (better for work),Tabitha Simmons sneakers for 50% discount, Amazon joggers, watch straps from Strapzz on Etsy (super beautiful), Superga sneakers (got them on sale), cheat sheets for my Mac on Etsy, FRAME denim pants, and Celine sunglasses.
> Quite a lot in the past month, but to be fair, I had not shopped in a while lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4996936
> View attachment 4996937
> View attachment 4996938
> View attachment 4996939
> View attachment 4996946


MG makes their bags in the best red...I own a small bucket in red


----------



## arnott

Valentine's Day Squishmallow:




Red Panda Squishmallows!


----------



## Lisa2007

My most recent purchase, Kate Spade Trunk Case


----------



## BagLady14

Purcgased February 15th, LV mini Dauphine


----------



## Shopgirl1996

2 electric baseboard heaters. Our furnace broke.  But very grateful that we still have heat.


----------



## BPC

Nothing very exciting unless you love cookware   
My newest item: A Staub 4 qt in Graphite. All my Dutch Ovens are Le Creuset so this is my first Staub piece (couldn't resist the 99 USD sale price).


----------



## Ineedanewhandbag

I bought a new phone case for my father from Amazon


----------



## arnott

Homer Simpson Funko Pop!


----------



## ahswong

These lululemon dupe leggings


----------



## KittyKat65

arnott said:


> Homer Simpson Funko Pop!


Call Mr. Plow, that's my name.  That name again is Mr. Plow


----------



## KittyKat65

I love unusual art pieces and photographs.  I love, love, love the work of Annie Montgomerie, a British artist who creates beautiful animal dolls.  The felting on each doll takes weeks to make and she also sews all of the clothes using vintage baby clothes and vintage decorations.  I have wanted one of her pieces for a long time but they sell out instantly.  I received a VIP preview email for a show in Australia yesterday and managed to buy Opal the Ocelot.  I love her!  Completely frivolous purchase, but I justify it by not having travelled in over a year and I have bought no bags in nearly 2 years.


----------



## arnott

My Roger Taylor Embroidered  “Showing The Love” Organic Cotton T-Shirt has arrived all the way from England!     Love how it has a Drumstick going through a Heart!


----------



## lvuittonaddict

Just ordered these cuties


----------



## Souzie

I got a new agenda. Been looking for this color for ages. Also purchased a laminator and hole puncher and made my own insert..



And this Hello Kitty Swarovski pen..


----------



## arnott

Winnie the Pooh And The Honey Tree 55th Anniversary Disney Store Key!


----------



## WineLover

A safe outfitted with jewelry drawers.


----------



## BPC

WineLover said:


> A safe outfitted with jewelry drawers.


Love this. 
I have my jewelry in my husband gun safe. I think I need to look into this.


----------



## WineLover

BPC said:


> Love this.
> I have my jewelry in my husband gun safe. I think I need to look into this.


Me too,  until my husband gently encouraged me to buy my own. I am very pleased with the results.


----------



## Miraloma

I bought this during the Net-a-porter.com sale.  Valentino Vsling hobo shoulder bag.


----------



## Kimbashop

This Whirlpool refridgerator! We had been using our porch for the last month for cold storage after our old one broke. I'm totally in love with an appliance LOL!


----------



## francyFG

just bought two straps for my bags


----------



## ColdSteel

Two more... 

Black Milk Starry Night Play dress. I missed this in a different cut (very limited) but this one popped up in a cut I was always a bit wary about but I love it anyway. Can't wait til it gets here!




And the grand jacket I've been waiting for... official reproduction/rerelease of the jacket given to key members of the development team of one of my favorite games, ever. I'm amazed at some of the merch released for this project and it's all been so beautiful and quality. A planned purchase and I know it's going to be amazing. I almost can't believe that it's happening!


----------



## maria28

Lily Silk Duvet cover arrived today .  I’ve also stocked up on some teas (6 packs of the royal milk tea & 3 of the moicha matcha) and Japanese snacks past week


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Dormouse Wishables- if you have ever gone on the Teacup ride in Disney World/Land - you might remember in the middle the Dormouse in the teapot bobbing up and down.  This image is also in a scene in the Alice in Wonderland movie.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kimbashop said:


> This Whirlpool refridgerator! We had been using our porch for the last month for cold storage after our old one broke. I'm totally in love with an appliance LOL!
> 
> View attachment 5001934


Omg I think I have the same kind.  Mine is the dark stainless and the largest I can find!!!
I love it so much!


----------



## Luv n bags

I’m always cold, so, another cropped faux fur jacket.  This one is by Michael Kors


----------



## Havanese 28

BPC said:


> Nothing very exciting unless you love cookware
> My newest item: A Staub 4 qt in Graphite. All my Dutch Ovens are Le Creuset so this is my first Staub piece (couldn't resist the 99 USD sale price).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4998824


I have the same one!  I love Graphite and I adore my Staub.  All of my Staub is in Graphite.


----------



## tlamdang08

Bought these online for my up coming Birthday.


----------



## GhstDreamer

Persona 5 Strikers for the Switch

I am not buying any PS games until I can get my hands on a PS5.


----------



## maggiesze1

Just bought these boots from Margaux NY...I think I'm in love with the plush foam padding they use! Its so comfy!


----------



## BPC

Havanese 28 said:


> I have the same one!  I love Graphite and I adore my Staub.  All of my Staub is in Graphite.



It's a great color. l'd like to get more pieces I just don't really need them. 
I have three other LC DO's and one LC Braiser. All in different sizes. But who knows.. I may need just "one" more Graphite piece..haha


----------



## Sunshine mama

tlamdang08 said:


> Bought these online for my up coming Birthday.


LOVE that coat!


----------



## maggiesze1

Bought these Stuart Weitzman sneakers  too...been searching for a pair of pink sneakers forever! Hopefully they fit!


----------



## Kevinaxx

GhstDreamer said:


> Persona 5 Strikers for the Switch
> 
> I am not buying any PS games until I can get my hands on a PS5.


GameStop occasionally has bundle deals (that’s how I got my switch @ retail, plus I needed games anyways). I thought about ps5 but I’m not a hardcore gamer...

Got this block tech jacket (didn’t realize it was kids. Body fits good, zip up still comfy and sleeves a cm above wrist but that actually works in my favor..

color is a mustard yellow which I love.



And their tote for 2.90, will come in handy for commute.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

I ordered another pair of jeans from the gap, a white t-shirt and 2 t-shirts for my hubby.


----------



## maggiesze1

Gah! Lol! I really need to stop buying shoes...just bought these Snow queen heels by Irregular choice...always a sucker for sparkles!   


Look at these adorable soles!!


----------



## Kimbashop

Sunshine mama said:


> Omg I think I have the same kind.  Mine is the dark stainless and the largest I can find!!!
> I love it so much!


We wanted the dark stainless but they were sold out (purchased through COSCO). We are loving this fridge!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kimbashop said:


> We wanted the dark stainless but they were sold out (purchased through COSCO). We are loving this fridge!


I like how it doesn't have any dispenser on the door. I like the clean look.


----------



## Kimbashop

Sunshine mama said:


> I like how it doesn't have any dispenser on the door. I like the clean look.


actually, ours does--did I copy the wrong image?   We use the dispenser multiple times per day (a family of parched water drinkers), so it has worked well.


----------



## maggiesze1

One more...I have a feeling I'll probably be displaying/admiring these more than actually wearing them..  

Again by Irregular Choice..their shoes are so cute!


----------



## arnott

A Purple Hedgehog!


----------



## arnott

I’ve been holding off on buying these Freddie Mercury Funko Soda Blind Cans on eBay, hoping to find them in store!  I’ve never been able to find them but today saw that they were in stock online at Toys R Us.  I called ahead to make sure they had them.  When I got there I picked up 2 in hopes I could get one common one, and one of the rare chase Glitter Freddies!   To my surprise I got the chase figure my first try!   I was totally expecting to get 2 commons!   

Bought these in honour of Queen’s 50th Anniversary today!       John Deacon joined the band March 1, 1971!


----------



## 880

Today I’ll receive a box of Kee’s chocolates which I ordered for myself for Valentine’s Day (but missed the cut off).








						Welcome to Kee's Chocolates
					

Kee’s Chocolates was founded in 2002 by Kee Ling Tong. Available flavors change with availability based on seasonal ingredients. Kee's Chocolates can be purchased exclusively online and at her Upper West Side location in Manhattan, New York.




					keeschocolates.com
				





I also saw this article. at least luxury bag brands don’t require us to use bots
Why people use bots to buy limited edition trainers https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-49283059


----------



## skyqueen

My new Karen Lazar bead bracelet


----------



## 880

BPC said:


> Nothing very exciting unless you love cookware
> My newest item: A Staub 4 qt in Graphite. All my Dutch Ovens are Le Creuset so this is my first Staub piece (couldn't resist the 99 USD sale price).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4998824


How does staub compare to le creuset?


----------



## BPC

880 said:


> How does staub compare to le creuset?



Haven't noticed any difference. I think it comes down to colors, price and size.

I will say that my 5 1/2qt LC DO's lid isn't as tight fitting as my other LC pieces or this Staub. So that's the only thing that I've looked out for when buying new LC pieces.


----------



## 880

BPC said:


> Haven't noticed any difference. I think it comes down to colors, price and size.
> 
> I will say that my 5 1/2qt LC DO's lid isn't as tight fitting as my other LC pieces or this Staub. So that's the only thing that I've looked out for when buying new LC pieces.


Thank you so much!


----------



## arnott

My first ever Funko Pop Album of my favourite Queen Album, News Of The World!!    




Here it is with the rest of my Queen Funkos:


----------



## shesnochill

My black LIEBESKIND Berlin backpack I had been searching for!


----------



## JenJBS

shesnochill said:


> My black LIEBESKIND Berlin backpack I had been searching for!
> 
> View attachment 5009417



Congratulations on finding it!


----------



## shesnochill

JenJBS said:


> Congratulations on finding it!




Hehe. Thanks friend!!


----------



## JenJBS

These cuties from MAC's limited edition Black Cherry collection: 
Primer - no color
Lip Balm - Floral Coral (coral pink)
Blush - Look Don't Touch (coral apricot)


----------



## arnott

Lumiere Wishable!





Here's him with his friend Cogsworth!


----------



## gelbergirl

Logitech crayon


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> These cuties from MAC's limited edition Black Cherry collection:
> Primer - no color
> Lip Balm - Floral Coral (coral pink)
> Blush - Look Don't Touch (coral apricot)
> View attachment 5010064
> View attachment 5010066
> View attachment 5010068
> View attachment 5010069


such pretty packaging! I'm a sucker for cheery blossoms.


----------



## arnott

Funko Fruit Bat!   These came in Blind Balls, and I got the Dragonfruit Bat!     I've put him next to my Tsum Tsum of Sulley dressed as a Dragonfruit!


----------



## JenJBS

When I went to pick up my MAC black cherry cuties at the mall, I got distracted into a couple other stores... 

White House Black Market satin joggers.



And some new perfume for spring/summer...

Atelier Cologne in Orange Sanguine


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> such pretty packaging! I'm a sucker for cheery blossoms.



Same! They're the first thing that caught my eye.


----------



## HauteMama

New TAG Heuer:


----------



## arnott

The Golden Girls Bag Clips:


----------



## ColdSteel

Free People "Look Into the Sun" Maxis (I live in long dresses when it warms up!)





FP Adella Maxi Dresses




And a hair razor, at last. I've cut my own hair for a very long time and I am just so extra tired of layering with shears! So much faster to do.


----------



## Ss.ss20

Love ring and canvas balenciaga clutch.  Waiting for warmer weather here in NY


----------



## Luv n bags

ahswong said:


> View attachment 4999251
> 
> These lululemon dupe leggings


I bought the full length version.  My all time favorite leggings!


----------



## Luv n bags

More irridescent/metallic sneakers


----------



## chicklety

JenJBS said:


> When I went to pick up my MAC black cherry cuties at the mall, I got distracted into a couple other stores...
> 
> White House Black Market satin joggers.
> View attachment 5010537
> 
> 
> And some new perfume for spring/summer...
> 
> Atelier Cologne in Orange Sanguine
> View attachment 5010538


I need to shop with you  
Love all your choices....enjoy them!!


----------



## JenJBS

Luv n bags said:


> More irridescent/metallic sneakers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5011222
> View attachment 5011223
> 
> 
> View attachment 5011224



These are fabulous!


----------



## chicklety

Luv n bags said:


> More irridescent/metallic sneakers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5011222
> View attachment 5011223
> 
> 
> View attachment 5011224


More irridescent? Do you have a collection? Gasp! I need to see!!


----------



## chicklety

Ok here's my recent purchase.... it's a prior season but I don't mind. It's pink. It's a dress.  That's all I need.


----------



## chicklety

ColdSteel said:


> View attachment 5010723
> View attachment 5010724
> 
> 
> Free People "Look Into the Sun" Maxis (I live in long dresses when it warms up!)
> 
> View attachment 5010725
> View attachment 5010726
> 
> 
> FP Adella Maxi Dresses
> 
> View attachment 5010729
> 
> 
> And a hair razor, at last. I've cut my own hair for a very long time and I am just so extra tired of layering with shears! So much faster to do.


I have all those look into the sun maxi....LOVE THEM!!!!! You will too!


----------



## JenJBS

chicklety said:


> I need to shop with you
> Love all your choices....enjoy them!!



Thank you!     Always more fun to shop with others!


----------



## maggiesze1

Bought these super cute mary jane pumps by Irregular Choice..


----------



## arnott

maggiesze1 said:


> Bought these super cute mary jane pumps by Irregular Choice..
> View attachment 5012163
> 
> View attachment 5012164



Cute!  Do you wear any of these or are they all for display?


----------



## maggiesze1

arnott said:


> Cute!  Do you wear any of these or are they all for display?


Thank you! I'll be wearing all of them, but they are also for display.  But, I'll probably wear the 2 lower heeled pairs more often than the Care Bears boots...simply because those are a bit higher than I normally wear.


----------



## skyqueen

Taking the mask on/off I was worried about losing my new diamond studs. I found this brand of earring back and bought a pair in YG. The best earring back I have ever used! Locks onto the post for security and has a built-in "cushion" to keep the earring upright. I'm having custom studs made that are very special, so I bought another pair of these backs, in WG, to match.
Check them out!









						Chrysmela Extra earring lifter
					

Chrysmela Catch with added support disc, perfect for delicate earlobes and stretched piercings. These are the only earring lift with the locking technology




					chrysme.la


----------



## chelsmcfarland

Kevinaxx said:


> View attachment 4991732
> 
> 
> Alo yoga slit bra top (now that I’m exercising) and more of the copina co matcha beauty mix. I love it.
> 
> they advertised an ivory one I originally wanted but they don’t sell it (boo) and in the end black is probably better in the long run sweat wise
> 
> View attachment 4991735


Love alo! My favorite workout brand


----------



## ColdSteel

chicklety said:


> I have all those look into the sun maxi....LOVE THEM!!!!! You will too!



They are SO FLATTERING! I am in love and so glad I bought them at last. The fit is so great and I look and feel super elegant!  My kitty loves them because of the little bells and she follows me around the house because she thinks I have a toy for her.

In the news of "I probably shouldn't have bought this but shaddup, voice" I found a lovely Chanel Barcode scarf. I wanna take a stab at it and say... Fall 2014 that had the barcode clutch as well? 




(Flat pic from another site)


----------



## txstats

Pork belly adobo


----------



## TC1

ColdSteel said:


> Two more...
> 
> Black Milk Starry Night Play dress. I missed this in a different cut (very limited) but this one popped up in a cut I was always a bit wary about but I love it anyway. Can't wait til it gets here!
> 
> View attachment 5001960
> 
> 
> And the grand jacket I've been waiting for... official reproduction/rerelease of the jacket given to key members of the development team of one of my favorite games, ever. I'm amazed at some of the merch released for this project and it's all been so beautiful and quality. A planned purchase and I know it's going to be amazing. I almost can't believe that it's happening!
> 
> View attachment 5001961


This jacket is beyond cool, my daughter would go crazy! congrats


----------



## arnott

This cute Drawstring Bag!   Cost $5.50 CAD.   Will use it as a Dustbag for one of my purses!


----------



## chicklety

ColdSteel said:


> They are SO FLATTERING! I am in love and so glad I bought them at last. The fit is so great and I look and feel super elegant!  My kitty loves them because of the little bells and she follows me around the house because she thinks I have a toy for her.
> 
> In the news of "I probably shouldn't have bought this but shaddup, voice" I found a lovely Chanel Barcode scarf. I wanna take a stab at it and say... Fall 2014 that had the barcode clutch as well?
> 
> View attachment 5014718
> 
> 
> (Flat pic from another site)
> 
> View attachment 5014721


Yes, those little bells on the dress are the sound of summer! ♡


----------



## chicklety

To quote ColdSteel above "I probably shouldn't have bought this but shaddup, voice" .....
View attachment 5015712


----------



## chicklety

chicklety said:


> To quote ColdSteel above "I probably shouldn't have bought this but shaddup, voice" .....
> View attachment 5015712


----------



## arnott

Michelangelo Funko Soda!


----------



## txstats

Some wooden hangers. My clothes deserve better than those hanger bumps..


----------



## arnott

My Total Guitar Magazine has arrived all the way from England!




To my surprise it came with this double sided Poster!


----------



## tlamdang08

Yogurt jars


----------



## 880

Sushi and four cans of illy espresso pods for the Francis Francis. They have enough plastic in one pod to make up a car dashboard, but we can turn them into the store to recycle. and, I don’t think of it as a purchase, but rather a medical thing, but my dentist convinced me to get invisalyne braces. I nearly had a heart attack when I got home bc I couldn’t take them out to eat. (I had this momentary vision of starving or at least dieting for a few hours, when DH was like, 14 year olds all ove the world can take these out. So I’m practicing.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Clothing from the Children’s Place.  My kids are growing too fast.


----------



## maggiesze1

This cupcake wristlet from Kate Spade's surprise sale!


----------



## rutabaga

Diptyque Tilleul candle


----------



## arnott

maggiesze1 said:


> This cupcake wristlet from Kate Spade's surprise sale!
> View attachment 5018141



Do you have the link to this?  I don't see it on the website!


----------



## maggiesze1

arnott said:


> Do you have the link to this?  I don't see it on the website!


Here is the link:




__





						take the cake posie | Kate Spade Surprise
					

Shop take the cake posie from Kate Spade Surprise. Enjoy up to 75% off everything. Plus, free ground shipping on all orders to the U.S. & Canada.




					surprise.katespade.com


----------



## arnott

maggiesze1 said:


> Here is the link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take the cake posie | Kate Spade Surprise
> 
> 
> Shop take the cake posie from Kate Spade Surprise. Enjoy up to 75% off everything. Plus, free ground shipping on all orders to the U.S. & Canada.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surprise.katespade.com



Thanks!


----------



## arnott

Just received this in the mail today!


----------



## LemonDrop

I finally got to travel.  We went on a road trip and had the best time. I got so damn excited and  that I bought some Fendi stuff. I thought I was over designer goods but during this trip I just felt like me again and it happened very quickly.


----------



## Moxisox

Let my 7 year old pick out a new bike that we just ordered.


----------



## Shopgirl1996

I was finally able to buy Lysol Laundry Sanitizer! I haven't been able to get any since last March. 

Also, I bought some new workout clothes for the cold weather. Of course, now the weather is warming up but at least I'll be ready for next season.


----------



## arnott

I just pre-ordered these!!      




I ordered these 2:


----------



## JenJBS

Dior's Hypnotic Poison perfume.


----------



## girlfriday17

I got to order my engagement ring upgrade, a little later than I’d hope but we waited until we knew my DH’s employer didn’t get shut down.  It should be here before the end of the month.


----------



## girlfriday17

LemonDrop said:


> This cute Drawstring Bag!   Cost $5.50 CAD.   Will use it as a Dustbag for one of my purses!



Cute!  Would it work as a shoe bag too?


----------



## arnott

girlfriday17 said:


> Cute!  Would it work as a shoe bag too?



It may be a little small for shoes!   Maybe it could fit Flip Flops!


----------



## arnott

Pusheen Blind Box Plush!


----------



## maris.crane

Went a bit ham at the Topshop @ the Bay this AM for it opening. Super quiet/near empty which was nice! 
- Destroyed Straight leg jeans, and dark rinse Petite Jamie’s ($10 and $20 with another 25% off!!!!!) 
- A coral pink pullover to pair with bike shorts  
- a taupe/beige-y velveteen (velour?) headband with gold sequin and bejeweled things 
- leopard print cropped v-neck cardigan from Molly Bracken 

and managed to pick up my Prada 2005 Shoulder bag in the nude nylon


----------



## jelliedfeels

A box of stickle bricks and some daffodils.


----------



## Souzie

Pizza. Yeah, I like olives...



And incense..


----------



## arnott

xsouzie said:


> Pizza. Yeah, I like olives...
> View attachment 5021733
> 
> 
> And incense..
> View attachment 5021734




Is that the deal where you get 2 medium 2 topping pizzas for $11.99 each?


----------



## cheremushki

xsouzie said:


> Pizza. Yeah, I like olives...
> View attachment 5021733
> 
> 
> And incense..
> View attachment 5021734



Nothing wrong with olives.  I LOVE black olives!


----------



## cheremushki

Finally got my first fountain pen and ink.  My god.. If I thought bags were expensive/obsessive/compulsive/addictive...  I already want to get more pen & ink. Bye bye paycheque!


----------



## Souzie

arnott said:


> Is that the deal where you get 2 medium 2 topping pizzas for $11.99 each?


Nah...had to buy everything separately. Medium pan pizza is for me and they never have deals on pan pizzas. Husband got the large meatzza and the two lava crunch cakes were mine.   



cheremushki said:


> Nothing wrong with olives.  I LOVE black olives!


Same...green olives, not so much!


----------



## cheremushki

xsouzie said:


> Nah...had to buy everything separately. Medium pan pizza is for me and they never have deals on pan pizzas. Husband got the large meatzza and the two lava crunch cakes were mine.
> 
> 
> Same...green olives, not so much!



Oh, you can give me your green olives then.  Hahah
There is also KFC/Domino limited fried chicken pizza.  I am both grossed out and intrigued.  I would want to try but I would worry about heart attack!  lol


----------



## Souzie

cheremushki said:


> Oh, you can give me your green olives then.  Hahah
> There is also KFC/Domino limited fried chicken pizza.  I am both grossed out and intrigued.  I would want to try but I would worry about heart attack!  lol


Funny you said that. Yesterday, my Instacart shopper gave me two jars of garlic stuffed green olives by mistake. I let Instacart know and they told me to just keep it. They're currently sitting in my pantry as I type.


----------



## Kevinaxx

Pretty psyched about the dress.









also really psyched about these masks.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

My daughter’s 6th birthday is next month.  She asked for an American Girl Doll. 



	

		
			
		

		
	
plus a unicorn headband for the doll



And an extra outfit


----------



## Kevinaxx

more work related garments.


----------



## WineLover

A new watch


----------



## maris.crane

Vintage Saint Laurent blue Egyptos sunglasses off Etsy. I want extra for the summer.


----------



## GhstDreamer

I only made 1 purchase: Jo Jo's Bizarre Adventure Diamond is Unbreakable Graphic Novel volume 8


----------



## pursekitten

xsouzie said:


> Pizza. Yeah, I like olives...
> View attachment 5021733
> 
> 
> And incense..
> View attachment 5021734



Pizza is the true workhorse and sanity saver of this quar! Just went through my last frozen thin-crust pizza last night but made sure to zhuzh it up with goat cheese and edge-to-edge pepp.

@maris.crane Sweet find and nice, versatile color! Etsy is an island of sirens keening their sweet song. My latest guilty pleasure has been learning to up-cycle Chanel buttons into jewelry as gifts. Etsy is such an inspo.

@GhstDreamer Your self-restraint is admirable. I still clearly remember the days of Borders bookstore's 10 manga for the price of 9, which is how I acquired complete runs of Chobits, Fushigi Yuugi, Fruits Basket, and Mars with the sequel series. My hubby just got done with Attack on Titan and Alice in Borderlands—that TV series is incredible too! My fav thing is when he excitedly tells me about what happens in AoT because I saw the first season of the anime and I'm too chicken to continue. My jaw is probably still on the floor somewhere.

My last purchases were replacing my underwear drawer with Aerie. They're soft, comfy, long-lasting I love supporting brands that use real models of all shapes and sizes. Then, there was this pre-loved Loewe mini puzzle bag with GHW I've been waiting years to get. She's stuck somewhere in a midwestern blizzard but hopefully she'll get here soon.




My next purchase will be more pizza.


----------



## GhstDreamer

pursekitten said:


> Pizza is the true workhorse and sanity saver of this quar! Just went through my last frozen thin-crust pizza last night but made sure to zhuzh it up with goat cheese and edge-to-edge pepp.
> 
> @maris.crane Sweet find and nice, versatile color! Etsy is an island of sirens keening their sweet song. My latest guilty pleasure has been learning to up-cycle Chanel buttons into jewelry as gifts. Etsy is such an inspo.
> 
> @GhstDreamer Your self-restraint is admirable. I still clearly remember the days of Borders bookstore's 10 manga for the price of 9, which is how I acquired complete runs of Chobits, Fushigi Yuugi, Fruits Basket, and Mars with the sequel series. My hubby just got done with Attack on Titan and Alice in Borderlands—that TV series is incredible too! My fav thing is when he excitedly tells me about what happens in AoT because I saw the first season of the anime and I'm too chicken to continue. My jaw is probably still on the floor somewhere.
> 
> My last purchases were replacing my underwear drawer with Aerie. They're soft, comfy, long-lasting I love supporting brands that use real models of all shapes and sizes. Then, there was this pre-loved Loewe mini puzzle bag with GHW I've been waiting years to get. She's stuck somewhere in a midwestern blizzard but hopefully she'll get here soon.
> 
> View attachment 5025549
> 
> 
> My next purchase will be more pizza.


I binges watched Alice in the Borderland on Netflix during the holidays - that and Sweet Home! Both are fantastic series!


----------



## pursekitten

GhstDreamer said:


> I binges watched Alice in the Borderland on Netflix during the holidays - that and Sweet Home! Both are fantastic series!



Sweet I'll jump in on Sweet Home, it looks like a thrill! Sometimes I go into Netflix for something specific like Mank and then I get side-tracked by Sysiphus or Memories of Alahambra. Netflix going international with their content creation has been an amazing ride.


----------



## arnott

The T-Shirt that I pre-ordered in January arrived today!        Any Canadians here watched this show?


----------



## cheremushki

arnott said:


> The T-Shirt that I pre-ordered in January arrived today!        Any Canadians here watched this show?



Never watched it but work right by CBC


----------



## JenJBS

Ina bag from Behno in apricot. Birthday gift to myself.


----------



## Kimbashop

cheremushki said:


> Finally got my first fountain pen and ink.  My god.. If I thought bags were expensive/obsessive/compulsive/addictive...  I already want to get more pen & ink. Bye bye paycheque!
> View attachment 5022405


How fun! I used to do calligraphy. I totally get your ink and pen obsession!


----------



## Elisabag

JenJBS said:


> Ina bag from Behno in apricot. Birthday gift to myself.
> 
> View attachment 5026773
> View attachment 5026774


So pretty! Happy Birthday!


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> Ina bag from Behno in apricot. Birthday gift to myself.
> 
> View attachment 5026773
> View attachment 5026774


another cutie, and Happy Birthday!


----------



## mariliz11

Getting ready for spring browsing the Zara app!


----------



## limom

JenJBS said:


> Ina bag from Behno in apricot. Birthday gift to myself.
> 
> View attachment 5026773
> View attachment 5026774


Such a pretty color!
Happy Birthday.


----------



## arnott

Just received my new black Angry Little Asian Girl sweatshirt today after buying the grey sweatshirt first and loving it!   Unlike the grey sweatshirt, in this black sweatshirt, Kim is not sticking up her middle finger!     Which one do you like better? Both sweatshirts are together in the second picture!


----------



## JenJBS

Elisabag said:


> So pretty! Happy Birthday!



Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> another cutie, and Happy Birthday!



Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

limom said:


> Such a pretty color!
> Happy Birthday.



Thank you!


----------



## Shopgirl1996

arnott said:


> Just received my new black Angry Little Asian Girl sweatshirt today after buying the grey sweatshirt first and loving it!   Unlike the grey sweatshirt, in this black sweatshirt, Kim is not sticking up her middle finger!    Which one do you like better? Both sweatshirts are together in the second picture!




HAHA! They're both cute! I can't tell she's sticking up her middle finger. I thought it was just "a" finger.   

Is this a comic book character? It's so funny! I'm Asian and would totally wear this.


----------



## arnott

Shopgirl1996 said:


> HAHA! They're both cute! I can't tell she's sticking up her middle finger. I thought it was just "a" finger.
> 
> *Is this a comic book character?* It's so funny! I'm Asian and would totally wear this.



Yes,  she is!  I can relate to this T-Shirt too!   With 2 middle fingers!


----------



## arnott

This handmade Guinea Pig Pendant from a Canadian Seller on Etsy!


----------



## limom

A mask necklace


----------



## 880

I keep finding threads that make me hungry (the pizza below sounds scary but intriguing. I think I last had dominos pizza in the 1980s in college. I cannot remember when I last had KFC.  @arnott, i love the t shirt. Happy birthday @JenJBS! I think the last thing I bought was a pair of vuori camo joggers size small (the invisalyne diet — afraid to take out the braces— is working! 



cheremushki said:


> There is also KFC/Domino limited fried chicken pizza.





pursekitten said:


> Pizza is the true workhorse and sanity saver of this quar! Just went through my last frozen thin-crust pizza last night but made sure to zhuzh it up with goat cheese and edge-to-edge pepp.





arnott said:


> Yes, she is! I can relate to this T-Shirt too! With 2 middle fingers!


----------



## arnott

limom said:


> A mask necklace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5027289



I scrolled down expecting to see a Mask Pendant!


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

A pre-loved Chloe Edith bag because the Chloe AW21 show inspired me to do so.
I was going to customise her like the show bags but she's in great condition so I'm keeping her 'naked'
Its so liberating having a bag that I paid less than £300 for that I can use without stress of scratches and scuffs!


----------



## Shopgirl1996

arnott said:


> Yes,  she is!  I can relate to this T-Shirt too!   With 2 middle fingers!




I'm tempted to wear this shirt when I visit my mom!   

I can envision a lot of eye rolling.


----------



## arnott

maggiesze1 said:


> Here is the link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take the cake posie | Kate Spade Surprise
> 
> 
> Shop take the cake posie from Kate Spade Surprise. Enjoy up to 75% off everything. Plus, free ground shipping on all orders to the U.S. & Canada.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surprise.katespade.com



Thanks!   It's sold out now!  How are you liking yours?


----------



## JenJBS

880 said:


> I keep finding threads that make me hungry (the pizza below sounds scary but intriguing. I think I last had dominos pizza in the 1980s in college. I cannot remember when I last had KFC.  @arnott, i love the t shirt. Happy birthday @JenJBS! I think the last thing I bought was a pair of vuori camo joggers size small (the invisalyne diet — afraid to take out the braces— is working!



Thank you!


----------



## maggiesze1

arnott said:


> Thanks!   It's sold out now!  How are you liking yours?


I really like it! Its super cute! But, I feel like the clasp is a bit hard to open..but it could be just me. I'm using mine as a wallet now..I can fit my cash and cards inside with a bit of room to spare..its quite roomy..

How are you liking yours?


----------



## Jellybean111

Chanel beige top handle caviar
Chanel white top handle caviar
Chanel baby blue lambskin snap card case


----------



## arnott

maggiesze1 said:


> I really like it! Its super cute! But, I feel like the clasp is a bit hard to open..but it could be just me. I'm using mine as a wallet now..I can fit my cash and cards inside with a bit of room to spare..its quite roomy..
> 
> *How are you liking yours?*



I hesitated and now it's sold out!       Oops!


----------



## maggiesze1

arnott said:


> I hesitated and now it's sold out!       Oops!


Oh no!!!  Maybe it might come back in stock...


----------



## arnott

These Funko Fruit Bats!    Which one do you like the best?   Scroll to the last picture for my entire collection!


----------



## girlfriday17

arnott said:


> The T-Shirt that I pre-ordered in January arrived today!        Any Canadians here watched this show?



Casey and Finnegan!


----------



## arnott

Shopgirl1996 said:


> I'm tempted to wear this shirt when I visit my mom!
> 
> I can envision a lot of eye rolling.



I have the magnet on my fridge right now!


----------



## mariliz11

New BV sunnies


----------



## maggiesze1

These booties from Dr.Lisa shoes.. Seen so many ads from instagram and Facebook and positive ratings that I thought I will try them out..also bought the ivory shoe strap (shown on another shoe) she offers so that I can bling it out with pink swarovski crystals! Yay! DiY project!


----------



## fettfleck

I was really bad... I bought a preloved Balenciaga Velo and a Louis Vuitton Choker...

But both make me happy, so it is worth it.


----------



## Kevinaxx

My new commuter laptop backpack. I can’t wait. I saw this girl with a maroon one but couldn’t find it on the site... 

I’m debating on getting a white version (but I know clumsy self) and the black (but not on sale).


----------



## maggiesze1

A rainbow sequin bag from Irregular Choice! I love anything rainbow colors!!


----------



## JenJBS

I just got the Tiffany & Co perfume, in this stunning New York Skyline Box!


----------



## maggiesze1

Just browsed Saks off fifth, and saw some great deals so grabbed these 2..


----------



## Kevinaxx

I’m a sucker for candles, need coasters (have none) and the colors/patterns are sweet.

tops for work/casual.


----------



## JenJBS

This pretty bracelet!


----------



## LemonDrop

Kevinaxx said:


> View attachment 5030242
> 
> My new commuter laptop backpack. I can’t wait. I saw this girl with a maroon one but couldn’t find it on the site...
> 
> I’m debating on getting a white version (but I know clumsy self) and the black (but not on sale).



@Kevinaxx Can you post the website or company name?



JenJBS said:


> I just got the Tiffany & Co perfume, in this stunning New York Skyline Box!
> 
> View attachment 5030800
> View attachment 5030801



@JenJBS I want this just for the box    What does it smell like? Edited: Nevermind I just ordered a sample.


----------



## JenJBS

LemonDrop said:


> @Kevinaxx Can you post the website or company name?
> 
> 
> 
> @JenJBS I want this just for the box    What does it smell like? Edited: Nevermind I just ordered a sample.



From the notes, I think I'll like the scent. But even if I don't love the scent, I may keep it for the box.


----------



## arnott

This cute Easter Squishmallow!


----------



## courtney0530

Could not decide between these Prada Re-edition nylon bags so bought both  telling myself I can mix and match the straps and pouches. Also another pair of Golden Goose sneakers because I’m addicted.


----------



## GhstDreamer

Bought One Week Ultimate Werewolf boardgame.


----------



## arnott

The Easter Beagle has arrived!     Just got the Snoopy Plush on the left!


----------



## Kevinaxx

LemonDrop said:


> @Kevinaxx Can you post the website or company name?
> 
> 
> 
> @JenJBS I want this just for the box    What does it smell like? Edited: Nevermind I just ordered a sample.


It’s from adidas.


----------



## luv2shop_78

limom said:


> A mask necklace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5027289


I ordered one of these from Nordies too!


----------



## VSUVUS

3 pairs of Victoria's Secret panties on clearance


----------



## teaparties

Groceries, I think some boring protein bars for breakfast and general staples for around the house.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Clothing from the Children’s Place - kids need to stop growing so quickly


----------



## jelliedfeels

I got this star cardi from a small shop.
Have done a big food order and am thinking about getting a kilo of tiger prawns from the fishmonger.
I am thinking about getting a ring for my birthday.


----------



## limom

jelliedfeels said:


> View attachment 5034387
> 
> I got this star cardi from a small shop.
> Have done a big food order and am thinking about getting a kilo of tiger prawns from the fishmonger.
> I am thinking about getting a ring for my birthday.


What a pretty cardigan.
what kind of ring are you thinking about?


----------



## WineLover

Kevinaxx said:


> View attachment 5031112
> View attachment 5031113
> View attachment 5031114
> View attachment 5031115
> View attachment 5031116
> 
> I’m a sucker for candles, need coasters (have none) and the colors/patterns are sweet.
> 
> tops for work/casual.


Those tops are lovely! May I ask where you got them?


----------



## Sibelle

Just bought a new Kindle Paperwhite. With the amazon special easter deal + trade-in voucher + 20% extra discount, I only paid 43€ instead of 119€   .


----------



## jelliedfeels

limom said:


> What a pretty cardigan.
> what kind of ring are you thinking about?


Thanks it’s from this website and it was a bargain.








						Edge to edge star back cardigan khaki — Fizz Fashion
					

One size fits 8-14   longer back




					www.fizzfashion.co.uk
				



For the ring- I think definitely yellow gold and it’ll probably be secondhand at jewellers or Etsy. 
I think maybe an amethyst or a green amethyst?


----------



## maggiesze1

Just bought these 2 pairs of Irregular choice shoes from Lottiesatik


----------



## limom

jelliedfeels said:


> Thanks it’s from this website and it was a bargain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edge to edge star back cardigan khaki — Fizz Fashion
> 
> 
> One size fits 8-14   longer back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fizzfashion.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the ring- I think definitely yellow gold and it’ll probably be secondhand at jewellers or Etsy.
> I think maybe an amethyst or a green amethyst?


I am thinking turquoise myself for the summer.


----------



## haute okole

As I continue to eat my way through this pandemic and dress in my JJWinks pajamas.


----------



## Kevinaxx

WineLover said:


> Those tops are lovely! May I ask where you got them?


Anthropologie.


----------



## maris.crane

- Tom Ford Rose Prick To Go, Anastasia Blonde Pomade & the NARS Laguna birthday gift from Sephora 
- TNA Christie jacket in Fatigue (in army green - I think I can pitch the F21 one I’ve worn for the last few Fall/Springs)


----------



## tlamdang08

Hello Kitty travel set


----------



## WineLover

Kevinaxx said:


> Anthropologie.


Thank you!


----------



## arnott

I had to get this Disney Dogs picture because my all time favourite Disney Dog Jock is front and centre!     Next to the picture is the Dog I'm referring to with the quote!


----------



## maggiesze1

Been looking for animal print booties forever! Finally found them and at a great price! $280 -> $59.97 +  extra 10% discount!! Such a great deal!   

Cole Haan Arden bootie


----------



## rutabaga

NARS Tolede lipstick. About to order some more GS cookies (thin mints and samoas)


----------



## Sunshine mama

I caved and got some homemade ice cream with strawberries.


----------



## arnott

On the fence about keeping this T-Shirt.   I've never seen Harry Potter before, but I like the art style of this Badger!


----------



## VSUVUS

$600 vet bill...  but she is worth it


----------



## tlamdang08

VSUVUS said:


> $600 vet bill...  but she is worth it
> 
> View attachment 5037490


Just like mine, she costed me $500 last month !!!
But now she is happy and normal , we are all happy!!!


----------



## arnott

Snow White Figpin!


----------



## VSUVUS

tlamdang08 said:


> Just like mine, she costed me $500 last month !!!
> But now she is happy and normal , we are all happy!!!



Anything for our fur babies right. I would give the world for her to live forever

also, noticed the profile status... I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## lemondln

Most recent purchase - all baby items. I seem to shop everyday nonstop


----------



## tlamdang08

VSUVUS said:


> Anything for our fur babies right. I would give the world for her to live forever
> 
> also, noticed the profile status... I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## maggiesze1

Hopefully these work for me! Really wanted a pair of lug boots and these have really good reviews..so decided to try them out! Probably last pair of boots for a while..lol! Plus I had a $100 offer for Amex..so had to use it!   

CL Chelsea booties


----------



## txstats

A purse from etsy, a massage, and boobaaa! I’m rewarding myself for getting a side job


----------



## lemondln

I was bored yesterday, this one popped up, i don't need it, but still snap one, it is like lottery


----------



## limom

For my future vacay.
I wanna look cute for room service


----------



## sdkitty

VSUVUS said:


> $600 vet bill...  but she is worth it
> 
> View attachment 5037490


all ok now?  seems like every time you go to the vet you end up paying $200 or more
she's adorable   don't think she like the hat though


----------



## haute okole

Ok, my daughter had to fly to Chicago to start her spring semester in college. As a concerned Mom, I went a little overboard about my fear of cooties and bought 3 BioRompers.  Never mind that she already has had her COVID vaccine because she works in my husband’s office, but as a Mom, you can never be too careful.  Lol, she did not wear it on the plane.


----------



## VSUVUS

sdkitty said:


> all ok now?  seems like every time you go to the vet you end up paying $200 or more
> she's adorable   don't think she like the hat though



Yeah, thanks for asking! The vet called back today and said she is a-okay!  
Last year she suffered from pancreatitis and it was not fun...ever since she's been on a special diet and her annual check up now also includes a special (and expensive) test which requires having her blood and urine drawn that's why it was so costly.

haha, she actually doesn't completely hate headware. I've got a bunny one for her too. It's a tradition to put it on every Easter XD


----------



## tlamdang08

Need this for my meditation sessions in the back yard. I think I find a good deal too.


----------



## skyqueen

limom said:


> For my future vacay.
> I wanna look cute for room service
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5038581


Love Johnny Was...adorable❤️


----------



## rutabaga

A new bathroom scale with large display. Our current one is ancient and rounds to the nearest half-pound which isn’t helpful. I need to know my weight to the nearest tenth-pound and whether I can eat more snacks 

I also bought a silk wreath for the front door. It won’t arrive in time for Easter but it’ll work for spring. I’m hoping it looks more lifelike in person:


----------



## rutabaga

tlamdang08 said:


> Need this for my meditation sessions in the back yard. I think I find a good deal too.
> 
> View attachment 5039705



Patio furniture is on our list too, but it’s so hard to find a set that we both like. I want something with a table so I can work with my laptop outside under an umbrella while my husband wants an outdoor coffee table setup with ottomans or lounge chairs.


----------



## tlamdang08

i*bella said:


> Patio furniture is on our list too, but it’s so hard to find a set that we both like. I want something with a table so I can work with my laptop outside under an umbrella while my husband wants an outdoor coffee table setup with ottomans or lounge chairs.


I understand your feeling, that is why I can have it now, not before


----------



## LemonDrop

I got a cute little makeup bag from Victoria Beckham. I was impressed with the price (not insanely marked up). And the packaging is really done with care. It came in a nice gift box and the packing is recyclable.  The packing foam will breakdown in water.


----------



## misstrine85

A backup of my dc’d signature perfume ❤️


----------



## r2d2ob1

Chloe ballet flats from the outlet


----------



## mariliz11

Found this Jo Malone candle with a great discount! Such a warming scent!


----------



## arnott

Just got this today, the 26th Anniversary of her death:


----------



## LemonDrop

26 years??? I am seriously starting to feel old.


----------



## 880

haute okole said:


> As I continue to eat my way through this pandemic
> 
> View attachment 5035019


OMG, I’m hungry just looking at this! Safe travels to your DD to Chicago!

yesterday’s purchases:

1.  I fell off my diet and had a diner burger with sweet potato fries. So good! Ate every bite unlike this weeks other meals (which were delicious but healthy)  kale chickpea salad with avocado (tartinery); Branzino with steamed rabe (il Gattopardo).

2. AAA membership. I had been procrastinating on renewing my drivers license to enhanced/real ID. In NY, maybe also elsewhere?, you can renew (and change your regular license to real ID/enhanced, by appt at a neighborhood  AAA. Based on an experience of a friend at the DMV, it seems like AAA was far less  crowded, faster and covid safe, . You bring in your proof of ID; residence; and eye exam; fill out the application. They take your picture (much better than passport pics);return your info; and the new license will be mailed in 2-3 weeks.

edit: @arnott and @LemonDrop, I cannot believe Selena died over twenty years ago, where has the time gone


----------



## limom

LemonDrop said:


> 26 years??? I am seriously starting to feel old.


What?
Happy birthday!


----------



## limom

880 said:


> OMG, I’m hungry just looking at this!
> 
> yesterday, I fell off my diet and had a diner burger with sweet potato fries. So good!
> my last purchase is a AAA membership bc. I had been procrastinating on renewing my drivers license to enhanced/real ID. In NY, maybe also elsewhere?, you can renew by appt and it felt like it would be less crowded and safer at AAA than at the DMV. You bring in your proof of ID; residence; and eye exam; then fill out the application. They return your info and say that the new license will be mailed in 2-3 weeks.


Are you saying that you got your enhanced drivers licence from AAA?


----------



## 880

limom said:


> Are you saying that you got your enhanced drivers licence from AAA?


Yes, it was amazing! And easy! And I said the woman that I hadn’t worn makeup in a year bc of covid and could she please try to make my license photo look thinner lol, so she was very nice and let me check the picture before finalizing


----------



## limom

880 said:


> Yes, it was amazing! And easy! And I said the woman that I hadn’t worn makeup in a year bc of covid and could she please try to make my photo look thinner lol, so she was very nice and let me check the picture before finalizing


Wow. Thank you for the tip. I will do the same


----------



## Souzie

tlamdang08 said:


> Need this for my meditation sessions in the back yard. I think I find a good deal too.
> 
> View attachment 5039705


Wow, what a great price!! I'm currently looking for patio furniture and this is how much a set like yours costs at my local Home Depot   LOL


----------



## Souzie

I got some camellia hair oil and nail dip powders from Amazon.
Also got these Dior sunnies..


----------



## arnott

My Brian May watercolour painting has arrived all the way from Russia!     




And the Artist included this free Pencil Drawing of Brian May!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

More clothing from the Children’s Place!  Also a Toy Story Wishables (blind bag toy) from ShopDisney.


----------



## arnott

AntiqueShopper said:


> More clothing from the Children’s Place!  Also a Toy Story Wishables (blind bag toy) from ShopDisney.
> View attachment 5041929



Are you hoping for Trixie this time?   You already have the Jesse and Bo Peep, right?


----------



## AntiqueShopper

arnott said:


> Are you hoping for Trixie this time?   You already have the Jesse and Bo Peep, right?


My daughter has Bo Peep and Mr. Potato Head.  I have Jessie.  Definitely hoping for Trixie or another Potato Head.


----------



## arnott

Figaro with Cleo Funko Pop!




Unboxed:


----------



## LemonDrop

@JenJBS i finally got my Tiffany perfume sample. Wondered if you loved the scent? I love how clean it smells.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Harry Potter Jelly Beans- My son asked me to buy them for one of his friends.  She really wanted to try them and is aware that they include flavors like earwax, booger and vomit.  Her mom is excited to try them too.  They both plan to trick the girl’s father into eating one


----------



## JenJBS

LemonDrop said:


> @JenJBS i finally got my Tiffany perfume sample. Wondered if you loved the scent? I love how clean it smells.



Finally got mine today! Shipped March 20. FedEx has been an absolute nightmare.   I like the scent, but don't love it. Don't regret this bottle, but don't see myself buying another when this one runs out. The nice, clean smell makes it work for church or the office, which is good.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Louis Vuitton Monogram Papillon 30


----------



## LemonDrop

JenJBS said:


> Finally got mine today! Shipped March 20. FedEx has been an absolute nightmare.   I like the scent, but don't love it. Don't regret this bottle, but don't see myself buying another when this one runs out. The nice, clean smell makes it work for church or the office, which is good.


same here. like it. don't love it.


----------



## arnott

I was surprised to find this big Pig in store to go with the little Pig that I already had!    And she was the last one!


----------



## maggiesze1

Just bought these rainbow shoes... Don't care if I can't wear them, just needed them cause those colors!!!  Lol!


----------



## arnott

maggiesze1 said:


> Just bought these rainbow shoes... Don't care if I can't wear them, just needed them cause those colors!!!  Lol!
> View attachment 5043473




You should wear them!  These actually look like they would be comfortable.


----------



## chicklety

maggiesze1 said:


> Just bought these rainbow shoes... Don't care if I can't wear them, just needed them cause those colors!!!  Lol!
> View attachment 5043473


Oh Wear them!!


----------



## maggiesze1

chicklety said:


> Oh Wear them!!





arnott said:


> You should wear them!  These actually look like they would be comfortable.


Hopefully these are... but it could be just me, but all my Irregular Choice shoes are quite stiff and not very flexible so even the lower heeled ones are not very comfortable. Which is unfortunate, because they are so pretty!


----------



## pursekitten

Just two little goodies—a vintage Celine scarf and Madewell Margot slingbacks in Desert Camel.


----------



## arnott

Corgi  Squishmallows!


----------



## maggiesze1

Decided to give these a try from Hot Chocolate Designs..


----------



## pursekitten

maggiesze1 said:


> Decided to give these a try from Hot Chocolate Designs..
> View attachment 5044699



These give me Harajuku Sweet Lolita vibes—LOVE!


----------



## arnott

maggiesze1 said:


> Decided to give these a try from Hot Chocolate Designs..
> View attachment 5044699




The print gives me Chinese vibes!


----------



## VSUVUS

another $400 vet bill...I've been holding off buying a purse because of all the vet visits lol


----------



## Kimbashop

VSUVUS said:


> another $400 vet bill...I've been holding off buying a purse because of all the vet visits lol


I just had a $400 vet bill too. I hear you. :


----------



## pursekitten

Kimbashop said:


> I just had a $400 vet bill too. I hear you. :



I hear that! My senior pup just recovered from hyperparathyroid surgery but it's a no-brainer for our fuzzy bébés. How's your furbaby doing?


----------



## VSUVUS

Kimbashop said:


> I just had a $400 vet bill too. I hear you. :



not a competition but just last week she cost us $600... lol
but anything for our fur babies right. hope yours is doing fine 



pursekitten said:


> I hear that! My senior pup just recovered from hyperparathyroid surgery but it's a no-brainer for our fuzzy bébés. How's your furbaby doing?




awwww, it totally sucks as they get older...mine had pancreatitis this time last year and it was just awful... wishing him/her a speedy recovery


----------



## pursekitten

@VSUVUS Thank you; she's 13 this year and has been a trooper from the procedure through the post-op hospitalization and blood draws. She's otherwise a healthy 20ish-pound pup who loves hikes and following us around, so my hubby and I hope to have her around for a long time. 

How's you're furbaby doing?  Just amazing what vets can accomplish these days if some conditions are caught early enough.


----------



## Kevinaxx

I got this tiny thermo. Love Miir products.


----------



## Kimbashop

VSUVUS said:


> not a competition but just last week she cost us $600... lol
> but anything for our fur babies right. hope yours is doing fine



She is, thanks. But, she is now on Prozac. She has been on it before and she needs it again for her anxiety (I lover her but she is hyper-reactive and can sometimes be aggressive towards people out of fear). Like you said, anything for our fur babies!


----------



## baggirl411

a cute pencil case


----------



## arnott

3-Pack of Socks:


----------



## VSUVUS

pursekitten said:


> @VSUVUS Thank you; she's 13 this year and has been a trooper from the procedure through the post-op hospitalization and blood draws. She's otherwise a healthy 20ish-pound pup who loves hikes and following us around, so my hubby and I hope to have her around for a long time.
> 
> How's you're furbaby doing?  Just amazing what vets can accomplish these days if some conditions are caught early enough.



Mine is 13 too and also a fighter! For an 8lbs cat she sure is a tough little one but she isn’t doing too well at the moment 

Her X-ray, blood and urine work all came back fine so it’s quite mind boggling why she isn’t feeling well. She is having bowel problems with some blood in her urine. Some lethargy but is eating and drinking fine. Any vet here? Lol


----------



## maggiesze1

Yay! Just grabbed these 2 Erstwilder x Hello Kitty brooches!


----------



## pursekitten

VSUVUS said:


> Mine is 13 too and also a fighter! For an 8lbs cat she sure is a tough little one but she isn’t doing too well at the moment
> 
> Her X-ray, blood and urine work all came back fine so it’s quite mind boggling why she isn’t feeling well. She is having bowel problems with some blood in her urine. Some lethargy but is eating and drinking fine. Any vet here? Lol



I'm so sorry to hear she's still feeling under the weather. Not a vet but I have a friend with a cat that would get crystals inside the urinary tract and needed a custom RX and a different diet to clear it up over time. That wouldn't explain the bowl issues tho. I hope they find out what the issue is soon!


----------



## Sunshine mama

arnott said:


> 3-Pack of Socks:



I love your strawberry socks!


----------



## mariliz11

This pair of black Castañer for spring outings!


----------



## haute okole

My dentist advertised the Travel Trainer on his IG account.  He is in his mid-sixties and looks amazing, so I thought I would give it a try since my gym is still closed.  I love it.


----------



## ElenaAlex

This Belstaff leather jacket


----------



## TC1

Peleton bike. I have really been missing my spin studio (closed due to current restrictions for over 6 months now)


----------



## arnott

My Queen 50th Anniversary Magazine arrived folded in half!


----------



## JenJBS

This perfectly packaged MCM Perfume.


----------



## 880

A flattened and crispy Veal Milanese chop on the bone yesterday and a few Maison du chocolate truffles (fell off the diet momentarily but they were delicious)

@haute okole thank you for posting about the travel trainer! I going to look it up! My trainer bought the TRX system for DH and me to use in the park with him. (We‘re his only live clients and he’s in our social bubble). Hugs


----------



## hermes_lemming

Food for my friend who isn't working and gofundme donations to some kids who were suddenly parentless


----------



## mariliz11

I also bought these when I got my espadrilles. Summer ready now


----------



## arnott

Larger Dragon to go with my smaller one!


----------



## Lake Effect

I bought a lovely Coldwater Creek embellished/embroidered white blouse from my girlfriend's eBay store today. And I averted an LLBean purchase; I saw this quilted sweatshirt style zip jacket in their catalog that appeared to be a warm gold color. I stopped by a store today and checked it out; the fabric  and color were not what I anticipated so that purchased got nixed.


----------



## maggiesze1

For some reason..I keep buying more boots..lol..

Sophia Webster


----------



## haute okole

Eating again!
	

		
			
		

		
	




And because I LOVE food, my husband & I just invested in a Vegan Mexican Restaurant in Los Angeles!  So excited and a little nervous.


----------



## pixiejenna

I bought some clothes a new shirt, new pair of pants, and some underwear.


----------



## Kevinaxx

Sephora VIB started today. Kicked it off with algenist and kiehl

gonna keep buying as I go. I’m trying to to separate too many orders (each at least $100 to be fair) but I also separate it for the vials of perfume sample and serum/lotion/etc that I eventually just dump into my carryon when I travel.

also sent via dd to my parents and sister pho. They’re not feeling too well (just got the second shot of vaccine and side effects).

added olapex shampoo and conditioner (will probably stock up on this and buy 2x more), face sunscreen, lipsticks.


----------



## Souzie

A Dairy Queen peanut buster parfait but I ate it all before I could take a picture. 

Also just replaced my Christmas wreath with this one...


----------



## arnott

Lunar Calendar Unicorno Blind Box!   I only bought one box got the one I wanted the most!       Swipe to see which one it was!


----------



## lemondln

pursekitten said:


> Just two little goodies—a vintage Celine scarf and Madewell Margot slingbacks in Desert Camel.
> 
> View attachment 5043991


Love your Loewe bag and shoes, so matchy and pretty


----------



## arnott

Hedgehog Mini Card!


----------



## maggiesze1

These earrings and necklace from Kate Spade Surprise site..


----------



## LemonDrop

arnott said:


> Lunar Calendar Unicorno Blind Box!   I only bought one box got the one I wanted the most!       Swipe to see which one it was!



I got year of the ox. But I bought it outright (not in a blind box).


----------



## arnott

LemonDrop said:


> I got year of the ox. But I bought it outright (not in a blind box).



From eBay?


----------



## arnott

I love Red Pandas so I had my Japanese friend buy this on my behalf from the Sanrio Store in Japan!  She sent it by Boat on February 14 and it just arrived today!



Here it is next to the one I already had on the right.  Which one do you like better?


----------



## LemonDrop

arnott said:


> From eBay?


No. A pre order from Tokidoki back in January prior to New Year


----------



## LemonDrop

arnott said:


> I love Red Pandas so I had my Japanese friend buy this on my behalf from the Sanrio Store in Japan!  She sent it by Boat on February 14 and it just arrived today!
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is next to the one I already had on the right.  Which one do you like better?



I didn't know they were real.  How cute !!! Do you shop on JapanLa? Do you watch their popup shows?


----------



## arnott

LemonDrop said:


> I didn't know they were real.  How cute !!! Do you shop on JapanLa? Do you watch their popup shows?




What do you mean real?

Never heard of it!


----------



## leechiyong

A customized version of their bee necklace from Faradiz jewelry.  I haven't taken it off since I received it.  It's delicate and lovely.


----------



## Souzie

Reformation Veronika dress..



Knit midi skirts from Zara..


----------



## coniglietta

Skincare and some make up from Etude House


----------



## arnott

Girls Run the Galaxy Star Wars Mini Backpack!


----------



## Kevinaxx

Bunch of undies from ae and more Sephora stuff (mascara, gucci perfume... finally decided to just take the plunge on one and hope it’s the same scent as the ones sprayed on their shoppers).


----------



## chicklety

Random collection of wardrobe things that said *Summer* to me....we'll see when they arrive


----------



## arnott

I had to get this Chocolate Eclair after seeing George Costanza eat one out of the garbage receptacle on Seinfeld!       Anyone remember that episode?!


----------



## jess236

Dr. Dennis Gross Body Peel Pads


----------



## LemonDrop

Funny @arnott This is one of my more recent purchases 

seinfeld-poster-full-series-minimalist


----------



## maria28

Stocked up on face cream & serum, bought a pair of Final Fantasy 7 inspired joggers, Rillakuma reusable bag& Little Twin Star toothbrushes


----------



## maris.crane

DVF x H&M Home large lidded box.


----------



## 880

haute okole said:


> my husband & I just invested in a Vegan Mexican Restaurant in Los Angeles! So excited and a little nervous.


So happy for you! It sounds amazing!



Kevinaxx said:


> also sent via dd to my parents and sister pho. They’re not feeling too well (just got the second shot of vaccine and side effects).


this is such a fabulous and thoughtful thing to do! I hope they feel better soon!

for the first time in a decade, DH and I bought new luggage! (He worked nonstop for at least the last ten years, so we are finally taking vacations (vaccinated; quarantined before, during and after) with very careful travel plans to covid safe bubble places
Here is my latest purchase: 
Camo rimowa carry on (plus a stackable rimowa crossbody that probably fits more than the hard case)


----------



## Rockerchic

Just bought a series of 3 laser face treatments with microneedling and and a bunch of skin care products (face wash, moisturizer, serum). At 57, I have decided I need a regular skin care routine besides just washing my face with soap and putting on sunscreen.


----------



## chicklety

arnott said:


> I had to get this Chocolate Eclair after seeing George Costanza eat one out of the garbage receptacle on Seinfeld!       Anyone remember that episode?!



"adjacent to refuse, is refuse"
"It was on a magazine! And it still had the doily on"


----------



## Kevinaxx

880 said:


> So happy for you! It sounds amazing!
> 
> 
> this is such a fabulous and thoughtful thing to do! I hope they feel better soon!
> 
> for the first time in a decade, DH and I bought new luggage! (He worked nonstop for at least the last ten years, so we are finally taking vacations (vaccinated; quarantined before, during and after) with very careful travel plans to covid safe bubble places
> Here is my latest purchase:
> Camo rimowa carry on (plus a stackable rimowa crossbody that probably fits more than the hard case)
> View attachment 5057095


Ohhhh  I love their luggage. (Have my first still from 2010 working like new) I was contemplating on the moncler but I also would have liked it if it was more of 5 pounds then 9.   Love the camo print.


----------



## tlamdang08

Just update my wardrobe from Simple Retro and Ted Baker


----------



## Shopgirl1996

I got some goodies from Pampered Chef for Mother's Day. 

Mother's Day is in May but I'm going to use it now.


----------



## arnott

A Grande Java Chip Frappuccino and a Lemon Loaf from Starbucks!


----------



## Luv2Scoop

Cheap cat food to feed the crows on my walks.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

The Snow White outfit for the Daisy (as pictured).  Being at home for over a year has made me a little crazy


----------



## Souzie

These Chanel sequin sneakers. The way they shimmer is amazeballs...my favorite pair of sneakers to date


----------



## LoveMyHalo

I just came home from Target, shopped for gifts for events today and another tomorrow so these were technically my last purchases. My last substantial purchase though was last month, when I gifted myself with a Love.


----------



## arnott

Hot Topic Exclusive Corgi Squishmallow with the Sushi:




Now my Corgi Family is complete!  Which one do you like the best?!


----------



## perlefine

New glasses


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Adidas Stan Smith velcro sneakers!


----------



## mauihappyplace

Decided to take C24 Rose Shocking in alligator out for a study break and came home with these goodies


----------



## haute okole

mauihappyplace said:


> Decided to take C24 Rose Shocking in alligator out for a study break and came home with these goodies


I just bought that Red Cashmere vest too!  I love it.  Wear it in good health and if there is every an Hermes meet-up in O'ahu, I'll wear mine if you wear yours!


----------



## maggiesze1

This heart pendant from Loren Hope


----------



## Kevinaxx

I usually do not purchase silk scarves. Too many in a past life.  But I love this print. Fun fact I got a bangle from this (la marche) and it’s one of my favorite pieces. The colors just  and I always get compliments on the bangle.






i also got this pair of pants, love the detailed bottom and even though it’s terry I hope that and the way it’ll look irl I can get away with wearing this to the office. I’m all about relax but in a professional way of course 

I only hope it’ll fit bc most clothes are made for tall people and I’m on the border between regular and petite (length wise)


----------



## GhstDreamer

- Took advantage of the Sephora discount and purchased Glow Avocado serum and the Watermelon moisturizer.

- Also a week and a half ago,  I had a FOMO moment and bought the Mario 3D game. And I am not even really a fan of Mario games.

- Ordered a golf shirt for my boyfriend's father (his birthday is coming up). It reads eat, sleep, golf because he spends most of his time on the golf course.


----------



## Kevinaxx

Soleil Neige Eye Color Quad Eyeshadow Palette, between this and the two marc jacobs eyeliner, I’m done with eye shadows/liner for the year.

OLEHENRIKSEN Glow2OH™ Dark Spot Toner

Silk large scrunchies, got them about 2 years ago but left it at the ex and never got them back, 20% off, glad Sephora has them.

Farmacy green clean makeup removing cleansing balm (I swear this is the best).

Josie Maran whipped Argan oil face butter


----------



## mariliz11

Restocked on my makeup and skin care: MAC yash lipstick, Laura Mercier tinted moisturizer skin perfector (highly recommend this), Kiehl's Rare Earth Deep Pore Cleansing Masque, Caudalie instant detox mask


----------



## Souzie

Some stuff from the Sephora VIB event..


----------



## maggiesze1

A crossbody bag and coin purse from a brand I just discovered...Vendula London





Some pretty pink flats from Cole Haan


----------



## arnott

maggiesze1 said:


> A crossbody bag and coin purse from a brand I just discovered...Vendula London
> View attachment 5060306
> 
> View attachment 5060307
> 
> 
> Some pretty pink flats from Cole Haan
> View attachment 5060309




Love the Bag!      I can't find it on the website, do you have the link to it?


----------



## maggiesze1

arnott said:


> Love the Bag!      I can't find it on the website, do you have the link to it?


Oh, I got them from Lottiesatik...here's the link to the bag








						Vendula Seaside Souvenirs Crossbody Bag
					






					www.lottiesatik.co.uk


----------



## JenJBS

My new bracelet from Giles and Brother.


----------



## arnott

maggiesze1 said:


> Oh, I got them from Lottiesatik...here's the link to the bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vendula Seaside Souvenirs Crossbody Bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.lottiesatik.co.uk




Thanks!  No wonder I couldn't find it.  I was looking on the Vendula London website!  Do you know where the dimensions are listed?


----------



## maggiesze1

arnott said:


> Thanks!  No wonder I couldn't find it.  I was looking on the Vendula London website!  Do you know where the dimensions are listed?


I looked on the Vendula London site for the dimensions..but since that exact bag is not listed there, I just looked at one in another print
Screenshot of dimensions..


----------



## maggiesze1

So happy! Just ordered this stunning bracelet from Loren Hope!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

maggiesze1 said:


> So happy! Just ordered this stunning bracelet from Loren Hope!
> View attachment 5061901


Perfect for spring/summer!


----------



## arnott

Plants!


----------



## tlamdang08

Just ordered a Black veil headpiece from Esty, can’t wait to see it in person


----------



## Luv2Scoop

Salad fixings


----------



## 880

Dinner at Bar Masa. I had never had buckwheat soba flavored ice cream before. DH abstained from dessert bc he’s more diet virtuous than I am


----------



## arnott

Well this is exciting!  I just ordered Brian May's Guitar String Pendant!  It's a locket with his used guitar string inside!    I've been waiting something like 9 months for this when I signed up to be notified when it will comes back in stock. Since there are no concerts, guitar strings are scarce. I got the notification that his guitar string pendant was available on March 15, but I didn't see the email until 2 hours after it was sent and the pendant was already sold out! So this time April 21, I saw the email about 30 minutes after it was sent so I checked out so fast!  A friend of mine who also signed up to be notified also snagged one! 









						Brian May of Queen Pendant
					

Brian May donates his used guitar strings to Wear Your Music to be made into guitar string bracelets and pendants. Profits to charity.




					www.wearyourmusic.com


----------



## Kevinaxx

880 said:


> Dinner at Bar Masa. I had never had buckwheat soba flavored ice cream before. DH abstained from dessert bc he’s more diet virtuous than I am


I love the ambiance in that restaurant. And I used to think their Millie cake was > lady M’s until I realize it was lady M’s (by actually looking at the menu when ordering on my own one time).


----------



## maris.crane

- Vintage satin Prada Mini Gala tote in a pale grey-blue off of fleabay (blamed on vlog binging)
- Compressed wash cloths (since no Miniso right now ) & silver cleaner off Amazon
- Corona 6 Bottle pack... because I'm done
- Paid the accountant for my taxes (ugh)


----------



## Four Tails

880 said:


> Dinner at Bar Masa. I had never had buckwheat soba flavored ice cream before. DH abstained from dessert bc he’s more diet virtuous than I am


Whoa, I just had flashbacks to college. We used to go to Bar Masa because the Zagat guide was our dining compass and bible. I still have those old marked up guides in my office. Now I realize it's been well over ten years since I've been back.

To keep it on topic, my latest purchase is everything. Just everything, or at least it feels that way. Between the Rouge sale at Sephora,  stockpiling yummy craft beer for when I'm no longer pregnant, endless Amazon deliveries, Bloomingdale's for baby stuff (crib for the nursery, Oilo bunny themed bedding, Nuna Sena Aire for my mom, etc.), and tons of other purchases for the Little Dude who will be arriving no more than 19 days from now... I've been shopping _a lot_. One or two very big ones for me are in the works though, so perhaps I will post when those interesting ones materialize.

The last TPF-related thing I got was this little reverse card holder. It's been popping up on the website a lot lately so I grabbed one a few weeks ago. I probably won't use it until I start traveling again, but I've always appreciated using card holders. It's nice to just have.


----------



## 880

Kevinaxx said:


> I love the ambiance in that restaurant. And I used to think their Millie cake was > lady M’s until I realize it was lady M’s (by actually looking at the menu when ordering on my own one time).


Great minds think alike!  I love Lady M too! And the one served at Bar Masa! I usually order it, but I asked the server to recommend something different 

I will say that once, when Lady M first opened, I ordered a cake for my mom and she called me to ask if I had sliced A piece out of it. Lady M rectified the situation quickly but I was always astonished it could happen. I mean whoever packed the cake in the box had to have looked at it right


----------



## 880

880 said:


> Great minds think alike!  I love Lady M too! And the one served at Bar Masa! I usually order it, but I asked the server to recommend something different


@Four Tails, I used to go with my mom (who decided after decades of eating sushi that it was too high in mercury) so it was great to go with DH and have raw fish! I love your card holder! So happy for you re the 19 day countdown! congrats!


----------



## lemondln

Repurchased my Noe BB Azur, finally arrived


----------



## LemonDrop

OMG. I can’t recommend more. I just bought Charlotte Tillsbury Supermodel brow system. It is comprised of two products their brow lift and the legendary brows gel. I have very very light, sparse, thyroid issue invisible eyebrows. These two products have been the easiest and quickest I have ever used. And I have used a lot and at times spent 10 mins drawing brows on. I had these two products on and done in about 3-4 minutes and they look so natural.


----------



## Four Tails

880 said:


> @Four Tails, I used to go with my mom (who decided after decades of eating sushi that it was too high in mercury) so it was great to go with DH and have raw fish! I love your card holder! So happy for you re the 19 day countdown! congrats!


Thank you and thank you! I also can't wait to eat raw fish again so let's add that to the list. My husband has patiently abstained with me in solidarity since August and I cannot wait for chirashi and sushi again.


----------



## skyqueen

Several Eileen Fisher outfits and 2 Miraclesuit bathing suits. Macy's had a F&F on the bathing suits...30% off


----------



## AntiqueShopper

skyqueen said:


> Several Eileen Fisher outfits and 2 Miraclesuit bathing suits. Macy's had a F&F on the bathing suits...30% off


Love a good sale!


----------



## 880

Four Tails said:


> Thank you and thank you! I also can't wait to eat raw fish again so let's add that to the list. My husband has patiently abstained with me in solidarity since August and I cannot wait for chirashi and sushi again.


Hope wine or a cocktail is on the DH date night list too! 
two nights later we went to Sushi seki (we used to go to the original SS on 61st St. and second ave) but now the only one open is in Chelsea. It’s more Americanized — uni shiso tempura; hamachi with sea salt and yuzo; tuna with sauce; mixed eel crisped on the outside on avocado, and their spicy scallop hand roll is served with extra crispy seaweed. This pic is the first of a four or five fish course omakase. Prices here add up quickly. My DH prefers a more minimal style (sushi a la carte at Bar Masa) so we won’t go as often to SS. . .



Actually, the last purchase was the brunch with live jazz performers at Bluebird, London in the Time Warner Center NY. They have live jazz every saturday, contemporary live music on sunday and a string quartet on Friday nights. I call for reservations bc online sometimes doesn’t work.


----------



## Chagall

iPhone 12 Pro Max. Pacific Blue. To replace my ten which was dropped and ‘possibly’ stepped on.


----------



## Sunshine mama

chicklety said:


> Random collection of wardrobe things that said *Summer* to me....we'll see when they arrive
> View attachment 5056522


Where did you get the yellow shoes?


----------



## Sunshine mama

THIS.


----------



## Souzie

This bubble swing chair. We got 2 and they're supposed to go out on the deck that was getting re-done since last year.  Just put one together to see what it would look like..


----------



## maggiesze1

Another Vendula London bag!  


Its actually a convertible backpack!


----------



## arnott

maggiesze1 said:


> Another Vendula London bag!
> View attachment 5064943
> 
> Its actually a convertible backpack!
> View attachment 5064944




Congrats!  Have you received the first one yet?!


----------



## maggiesze1

arnott said:


> Congrats!  Have you received the first one yet?!


Not yet..lol! I think its coming Monday...


----------



## arnott

Sunshine mama said:


> THIS.
> View attachment 5064834




You've got me craving Strawberry Parfait!


----------



## arnott

xsouzie said:


> This bubble swing chair. We got 2 and they're supposed to go out on the deck that was getting re-done since last year.  Just put one together to see what it would look like..
> 
> View attachment 5064845




All that weight on one hook!  I'd be afraid of breaking it with my fat ass!


----------



## Sunshine mama

arnott said:


> You've got me craving Strawberry Parfait!


My picture worked!
If I go down, then everyone's going down with me!!!LOLOL


----------



## Souzie

arnott said:


> All that weight on one hook!  I'd be afraid of breaking it with my fat ass!


It apparently has a weight capacity of 400 lbs   



Sunshine mama said:


> My picture worked!
> If I go down, then everyone's going down with me!!!LOLOL


I will gladly go down with you.


----------



## Kevinaxx

Casual bag to throw around, canvas so super light.

small miffy light until I get my own place and then gonna get the xl one


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kevinaxx said:


> Casual bag to throw around, canvas so super light.
> 
> small miffy light until I get my own place and then gonna get the xl one
> 
> View attachment 5065538
> View attachment 5065539


Love the light!


----------



## chicklety

Sunshine mama said:


> Where did you get the yellow shoes?


They're Castaner from Saks (were on sale!) -  but you can find them anywhere...I was just about to open the box and try them on! I was even thinking about you b/c I know we both like pinks and yellows and on more than one occasion you've posted a bag that I have too - yay! lmk if you can't find them, I will search for you too....


----------



## Sunshine mama

chicklety said:


> They're Castaner from Saks (were on sale!) -  but you can find them anywhere...I was just about to open the box and try them on! I was even thinking about you b/c I know we both like pinks and yellows and on more than one occasion you've posted a bag that I have too - yay! lmk if you can't find them, I will search for you too....


Are yours with the lower heels? Are they comfy?


----------



## 880

DH and I each got 80 minute massages at the Mandarin Oriental. Pricy but it felt very covid safe. They’re open from Thursday to Sunday for massage.

just read below. Now I’m hungry and want ramen


----------



## Shopgirl1996

Purchased 3 pairs of pants from Athleta. They are having a warehouse sale, and I was able to get an additional 20% off coupon I found on Retailmenot.com. Score!


----------



## cheremushki

xsouzie said:


> I will gladly go down with you.



This sounds.... Never mind......


----------



## Sunshine mama

880 said:


> DH and I each got 80 minute massages at the Mandarin Oriental. Pricy but it felt very covid safe. They’re open from Thursday to Sunday for massage.


Oh that sounds wonderful!
My DD gave me a gift certificate for a massage  but haven't used it,  so I gave it back to her.  Maybe I should ask for it again@


----------



## maggiesze1

Yay! Grabbed one of Loren Hope's butterfly brooches that was just released today!!!


----------



## arnott

My new baby:


----------



## maggiesze1

Gulp! OK! Got one more..couldn't resist the purple and aqua!   now..just need to survive on ramen for the rest of this month!


----------



## arnott

maggiesze1 said:


> Gulp! OK! Got one more..couldn't resist the purple and aqua!   now..just need to survive on ramen for the rest of this month!
> View attachment 5066122




I like this one even better!  Do you have the link to where you bought it?   Haha that sounds like me, "surviving on ramen" so I can buy what I want!


----------



## camylshops

I bought a Tory Burch Mcgraw Small bucket bag.


----------



## maggiesze1

arnott said:


> I like this one even better!  Do you have the link to where you bought it?   Haha that sounds like me, "surviving on ramen" so I can buy what I want!


I bought them from Loren Hope's website. They are part of their newest Butterfly series that was just released yesterday. Unfortunately, this one it seems they only made 1, but here is the link to the others ones...But, be quick, it seems they are going fast!  

Link here: https://www.lorenhope.com/search?q=butterfly&view=shop


----------



## arnott

maggiesze1 said:


> I bought them from Loren Hope's website. They are part of their newest Butterfly series that was just released yesterday. Unfortunately, this one it seems they only made 1, but here is the link to the others ones...But, be quick, it seems they are going fast!
> 
> Link here: https://www.lorenhope.com/search?q=butterfly&view=shop




Thanks!  I think you got the best one!    Purple is my favourite colour!


----------



## maggiesze1

arnott said:


> Thanks!  I think you got the best one!    Purple is my favourite colour!


Aw, thank you!  I had a hard time deciding which one, but by the time I narrowed it down, most of the others were sold out..  But, so glad I was able to get this one before it was gone! 

Purple is one of my favorite colors too...first being Pink, but purple is 2nd!


----------



## Kevinaxx

I’m a huge tea lover. Got the dragon pearl jasmine under that white peach matcha.

haven’t had a chance to get the tea from herme pierre but once covid lifts I’m heading to france or japan or both


----------



## limom

*. » Got the dragon pearl jasmine under that white peach matcha. »*
What does it mean for the Lipton users?


----------



## chicklety

Sunshine mama said:


> Are yours with the lower heels? Are they comfy?


They are lower - - the description read 4''/100mm but it is actually less than 3" (2.8 to be precise, 72mm) - I have only had them on a little bit in the house but i LOVE them!! they do seem comfy! Mine are the Chiara style (middle photo), which is a slight curvier than the Carina (attached photos)... I think I have sparked a new addiction and may look for more colors!  Hope that helps!


----------



## Sunshine mama

chicklety said:


> They are lower - - the description read 4''/100mm but it is actually less than 3" (2.8 to be precise, 72mm) - I have only had them on a little bit in the house but i LOVE them!! they do seem comfy! Mine are the Chiara style (middle photo), which is a slight curvier than the Carina (attached photos)... I think I have sparked a new addiction and may look for more colors!  Hope that helps!
> 
> View attachment 5066588
> View attachment 5066589
> View attachment 5066590


Thank you!
They're very pretty!


----------



## VSUVUS

Finally something other than vet bills  

What haven’t I bought! Sephora Rouge Sale, 5-pack socks x 2/BOGO half off sandals + a dress for my niece from O.Nvy, shoe cleaner + all protector spray and...a Dior bag! ...annnnnd a Gucci bag (oops  - see reveal here)

here’s a photo of my scrumptious dinner from last night too


----------



## arnott

Alright, I think I'm done buying plants now!  This will be my last one!


----------



## Sunshine mama

arnott said:


> Alright, I think I'm done buying plants now!  This will be my last one!



Are these easy to grow?


----------



## arnott

Sunshine mama said:


> Are these easy to grow?




No idea, never grown them before!


----------



## pandorabox

wkim said:


> I was *always* a Marc Jacobs girl - like OG stuff, not his newer line (The Tote Bag does seem nice tho'). So I went a-lookin' for my HGs from Marc Jacobs and MBMJ, and well....
> View attachment 4957381
> 
> 
> (Stam and taupe Francesca are from December, I scored the other two in 2019.)
> 
> Now, I REALLY did dream for the longest about having the Francesca and Stam in black, NWT. These will do nicely tho.' Especially given the condition (all the Francescas were NWOT, the Stam still has ALL of the tags!).


Awesome aweosme.. that stam though... drool... I remember those!


----------



## arnott

My very first Disney NuiMo to get the free Disney Key with purchase!  Miss Piggy!


----------



## mariliz11

1st swimsuit of the season!


----------



## skyqueen

Calling all dog/cat lovers! Just ordered this JRT name/address stamp...they offer most breeds.
Dirty Harry approved 








						Simply Stamps Jack Russell Terrier Personalized Name & Address Stamp
					

Enliven letters and other outgoing mail whenever you add the charming dog design showcased on this personalized stamp that features a self-inking design which allows for thousands of impressions.     Shipping note: This item will be personalized just for you. Allow extra time for your special...




					www.zulily.com


----------



## Sunshine mama

mariliz11 said:


> 1st swimsuit of the season!
> View attachment 5068227


Scandalous!!!


----------



## arnott

mariliz11 said:


> 1st swimsuit of the season!
> View attachment 5068227




Nice  Houndstooth!


----------



## mariliz11

arnott said:


> Nice  Houndstooth!


Oh thanks


----------



## Sunshine mama

This visor.


----------



## TC1

Nike Blazers


----------



## WineLover

This beauty, a gift for our daughter for graduating law school. Can’t wait to surprise her!


----------



## arnott

TC1 said:


> Nike Blazers




Love the orange!


----------



## arnott

A print of this Brian May Charcoal drawing from Etsy!       And the Artist is only 15 years old!


----------



## park56

880 said:


> Hope wine or a cocktail is on the DH date night list too!
> two nights later we went to Sushi seki (we used to go to the original SS on 61st St. and second ave) but now the only one open is in Chelsea. It’s more Americanized — uni shiso tempura; hamachi with sea salt and yuzo; tuna with sauce; mixed eel crisped on the outside on avocado, and their spicy scallop hand roll is served with extra crispy seaweed. This pic is the first of a four or five fish course omakase. Prices here add up quickly. My DH prefers a more minimal style (sushi a la carte at Bar Masa) so we won’t go as often to SS. . .
> 
> View attachment 5064726
> 
> Actually, the last purchase was the brunch with live jazz performers at Bluebird, London in the Time Warner Center NY. They have live jazz every saturday, contemporary live music on sunday and a string quartet on Friday nights. I call for reservations bc online sometimes doesn’t work.


Oooh another Seki diner...it’s been ages since I’ve been but I remember the UES one fondly. They had the best snow crab and the best omakase. I loved how it was such a low key place as well. I enjoyed your photo!


----------



## 880

park56 said:


> Oooh another Seki diner...it’s been ages since I’ve been but I remember the UES one fondly. They had the best snow crab and the best omakase. I loved how it was such a low key place as well. I enjoyed your photo!


Thanks! Those were the old days when seki himself was at the sushi counter! Loved the snow crab and the Japanese scallop! And for omakase he would hand you each piece  presentation now seems more polished, but the tastes are familiar and nostalgic  I know he trained at Sushi of Gari, but I always liked Seki better


----------



## COCOLUVR

I just scored a monogram pochette Métis on the website!
And here it is!


----------



## arnott

Xerjoff 'Save Me' Perfume!  It's a collaboration Luxury Perfume brand Xerjoff did with Brian May to support Brian's wildlife charity, the Save Me Trust.  Anyone heard of this perfume brand before?


----------



## Souzie

Versace sunnies..



These drawer inserts to organize knick knacks in my kitchen island drawer..


----------



## katieCH008

my new neonoe damier Venus pink


----------



## arnott

There was a 20% off sale so I got these 2! Love the cactus. Which mask do you like better?


----------



## katieCH008

Just bought the toiletry 15 online last night. It’s available online!


----------



## tlamdang08

Bought more notebooks and found out my eyesight getting weaker...it means I need new glasses soon.

The dress and shocks are  very cute.


----------



## 880

Kevinaxx said:


> I’m a huge tea lover. Got the dragon pearl jasmine under that white peach matcha.
> 
> haven’t had a chance to get the tea from herme pierre but once covid lifts I’m heading to france or japan or both
> 
> View attachment 5066566


White peach matcha sounds wonderful ! I will order some! It seems like you should be able to get Pierre Herme tea in the US somehow? When you go to Pierre Herme in Paris, I adore their cannele.  i frequent a dystopian sci fiction website  ilona andrews whose authors (and readers ) recommended Verdant tea .com. i am partial to loashan black tea.

@VSUVUS, your dinner looked amazingly delicious!

@arnott , I love the second mask you posted!

@tlamdang08, ITA re eyesight. I think I now have trifocals? The ones where you are supposed to look down to read (I always forget and then I just take my glasses off and put the reading material very close to my face. . .re the reading glasses that were so hard to keep on the nose; I lost mine in one of my bags, so that’s that 

@xsouzie, I love the drawer inserts!

my last purchase was to commission a bag from Duret.com. (DH has gorgeous Duret belts from LEFOTTE, in ny. The bags are from Duret’s Paris atelier, and I decided not to wait for an in person visit. All handmade, hand sewn and I’m choosing the particular hide of black/grey Buffalo Dalmatian. (He is very nice and also had blue or green Buffalo Dalmatian) 





						Duret-Paris – Leather Workshop – Cocoon of Duret Paris
					






					duret-paris.com
				



also decided not to wait after reading @Tasha1 ’s thread





						Duret bag
					

My journey for an exotic bag started a couple years ago. I spent enough time on my research. I found loads of information on this forum and I am very thankful two ladies Tracey SH and 880 who helped me enormously in this journey.   The bag that appealed to me was on the Duret site. I liked her...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## arnott

2 Squishmallows and a Baby Yoda Pocket Pop Keychain!  I used a $15.00 off coupon and a $5.00 reward on these, saving $20.00!  Which one do you like the best?


----------



## Sunshine mama

arnott said:


> There was a 20% off sale so I got these 2! Love the cactus. Which mask do you like better?


Cactus!


----------



## LemonDrop

An LV Cosmetic pouch GM. It was the only LV item that I never purchased when I had an LV addiction. I am excited to finally have it. I am ready to start wearing makeup again.


----------



## Shopgirl1996

I got a relaxing facial.  It was so good to see my esthetician after such a long time. My skin feels so good.


----------



## Kevinaxx

880 said:


> White peach matcha sounds wonderful ! I will order some! It seems like you should be able to get Pierre Herme tea in the US somehow? When you go to Pierre Herme in Paris, I adore their cannele.  i frequent a dystopian sci fiction website ilona andrews whose authors (and readers ) recommended Verdant tea .com. i am partial to loashan black tea.


I have not tried pierre herme online... but I love love love going into their stores. Whenever I’m in Paris or Tokyo it is part of the itinerary.  They have ones where there’s ice cream (gelato?)... delicious... macaron is a must.

im starting to get more into black tea but I’m at heart a green tea girl.  I’ll have to try verdant tea site— thank you for the recommendation!


----------



## maggiesze1

Another bag and coin purse from Vendula...they are so addictive!


----------



## arnott

maggiesze1 said:


> Another bag and coin purse from Vendula...they are so addictive!
> View attachment 5070928
> 
> View attachment 5070929




Have you received any yet?


----------



## arnott

Here's my new perfume bottle:


----------



## Sunshine mama

maggiesze1 said:


> Another bag and coin purse from Vendula...they are so addictive!
> View attachment 5070928
> 
> View attachment 5070929


I like this bag more than the other one you got.  It's yellow,  and it has pictures of flowers!!!


----------



## maggiesze1

Sunshine mama said:


> I like this bag more than the other one you got.  It's yellow,  and it has pictures of flowers!!!


Thank you. This one just makes me so happy and yes, I love all the flowers on it!  


arnott said:


> Have you received any yet?


Yes, I have received all of them. I posted them in the "newest hand bag" and "what are you carrying today" threads...


----------



## Kevinaxx

I’m not normally a fan of teeshirts.
More of tank/hoodies type of girl but this is really nice material along with a great cause.


----------



## maggiesze1

Got a coin purse/ wallet and 2 brooches..on sale!


----------



## maggiesze1

arnott said:


> There was a 20% off sale so I got these 2! Love the cactus. Which mask do you like better?


Love the cactus mask!


----------



## Kevinaxx

I still prefer the designs from victoria secret even if I’m not a huge fan of them... but a display sweater suckered me in and it was no where to be found but instead I got undies (have enough I can wear a diff one everyday for 2 months without wearing the same one aka doing laundry.

and usually I get the bombshell spray but the last one smelled more diluted despite the sticker price so I’m hoping this lotion will be ok.


----------



## arnott

These Badger stickers from Etsy!


----------



## GeorgiaGirl67

Gas for my car. Does that count?


----------



## 880

DH swore he was sick to his stomach from healthy food, so I ran out and picked up veal Parmesan with a side order of pasta for him. (There should be a rolling eye emoticon here)


----------



## Shopgirl1996

880 said:


> DH swore he was sick to his stomach from healthy food, so I ran out and picked up veal Parmesan with a side order of pasta for him. (There should be a rolling eye emoticon here)



There is . LOL!


----------



## cheremushki

My vintage LV agenda MM finally arrived last week.  Been playing with it all weekend.  It's actually making work exciting! (until Monday am).


----------



## 880

Are


cheremushki said:


> My vintage LV agenda MM finally arrived last week.  Been playing with it all weekend.  It's actually making work exciting! (until Monday am).
> 
> View attachment 5072869


@cheremushki, love the agenda!  did you mention cool fountain pens in another post?  My eyesight and memory have grown worse during this covid year, so I’m not sure!


----------



## cheremushki

880 said:


> Are
> 
> @cheremushki, love the agenda!  did you mention cool fountain pens in another post?  My eyesight and memory have grown worse during this covid year, so I’m not sure!


 
OMG, I know what you mean by the memory.. Me and another supervisor at worksite was starring into each other's eyes with "uhhh, I had something to tell you......."   I think covid stress is seriously messing with my brain.  Which may explain my growing agenda sizes and numbers.  

Yes, I got the TWSBI ECO as my very first foundtain pen and I absolutely love it.  It's mid budget, great quality, and beginner friendly.  I did get a second fountain pen called Hongdian.  Cheap but decent weight and feel to the hand.  I just need more inks.  But I use fountain pen and inks mainly for drawing works.


----------



## millux

A simple staple bag for me, arriving tomorrow! Can't wait 

I was tempted to get a Zippy wallet but I still haven't decided if I want that or a neon blue Chanel Zippy....


----------



## 880

millux said:


> A simple staple bag for me, arriving tomorrow! Can't wait
> 
> I was tempted to get a Zippy wallet but I still haven't decided if I want that or a neon blue Chanel Zippy....


I love this! Congrats! So happy for you!


----------



## arnott

This T-Shirt!


----------



## Sunshine mama

arnott said:


> This T-Shirt!



Love it. 
I approve!!


----------



## mariliz11

Zara chain mules on sale


----------



## cheremushki

880 said:


> DH swore he was sick to his stomach from healthy food, so I ran out and picked up veal Parmesan with a side order of pasta for him. (There should be a rolling eye emoticon here)



Just show him my icon.


----------



## maggiesze1

This dinosaur brooch from Erstwilder's Dinosauria collection! I thought I wouldn't get anything..but I'm really liking the colors and textures in this one.


----------



## canto bight

I bought a lot of cool Star Wars stuff to celebrate May the 4th.


----------



## 880

canto bight said:


> I bought a lot of cool Star Wars stuff to celebrate May the 4th.


Pics please ! @canto bight, OMG, diamond baby yoda is so cute below! and in green above!  Love your mugs and R2D2 above too!

@mariliz11, the Zara’s look very stylish ans comfy!

@cheremushki, DH uses Lamy which is a retractable fountain pen


----------



## canto bight

880 said:


> Pics please !



I just edited and added pics!  

I am thinking of getting this too, but resisting for right now.  It's 10K gold with 1/10th cttw diamonds.


----------



## starrynite_87

With Mother’s Day and my daughter’s birthday happening in the same week I picked up quite a few goodies. Frame Le Skinny De Jeanne crop Jeans,a pair of  Dior 30Montaigne1 square-frame sunglasses, and makeup from Sephora for myself; a pair of Native shoes and a crafting kit from Nordstrom for the LO


----------



## millux

Picked this up today at my pharmacy for a huge discount! It's devine! So fresh, summery and uplifting ~


----------



## rutabaga

Jude the Obscure roses for the garden. I heard that David Austin is discontinuing this variety and my FOMO made me do it.


----------



## arnott

canto bight said:


> I just edited and added pics!
> 
> I am thinking of getting this too, but resisting for right now.  It's 10K gold with 1/10th cttw diamonds.
> 
> View attachment 5074117




Where can you get this?


----------



## canto bight

arnott said:


> Where can you get this?











						The Child Women's White Diamond Pendant with 10K Yellow Gold 1/10 CTTW | Star Wars™ Fine Jewelry
					

Buy The Child Women's White Diamond Pendant with 10K Yellow Gold 1/10 CTTW online at best price. Explore Diamond Jewelry, inspired by classic Star Wars™ films at Star Wars™ Fine Jewelry.




					starwarsfinejewelry.com


----------



## Shopgirl1996

This french fry cutter to make homemade french fries easier to make.


----------



## Kevinaxx

Why am I always a sucker for things like this.


I can’t wait to go back to the ghibli museum.

I wanted to buy one of these (there’s an even larger one for adults and it’s so soft you can sleep in it).


----------



## cheremushki

Kevinaxx said:


> Why am I always a sucker for things like this.
> View attachment 5074677
> 
> I can’t wait to go back to the ghibli museum.
> 
> I wanted to buy one of these (there’s an even larger one for adults and it’s so soft you can sleep in it).
> 
> View attachment 5074685



Nooooooo I was looking for totoro stationary i aliexpress the other day actually.  LOL  My thing is I LOVE cute washi tapes.  But I'm a hardcore minimalist on my visuals and I hate owning things I won't use.. so every time I see them I end up having an existential crisis that lasts 2 hours in the store.  I have a serious problem.

@880 AAAANNNNDDD I may need one too now.  LOL


----------



## Kevinaxx

cheremushki said:


> Nooooooo I was looking for totoro stationary i aliexpress the other day actually.  LOL  My thing is I LOVE cute washi tapes.  But I'm a hardcore minimalist on my visuals and I hate owning things I won't use.. so every time I see them I end up having an existential crisis that lasts 2 hours in the store.  I have a serious problem.
> 
> @880 AAAANNNNDDD I may need one too now.  LOL


I’m the same esp given the prices but it was a small store and I believe in supporting small businesses plus I may or may not have a habit of stickering notebooks (magnets would be better tbh... might actually create my own with those cheap thin ones...), water bottles and even ccs. I actually drew on my new cc with a sharpie and have a random sticker on it.

I have these really cute gel, transparent but not flat underwater creatures sticker sheet (from Japanese store that’s K... they don’t carry those types anymore) and I love it except it always makes it difficult for chip read or swipe... bad placement I guess


----------



## arnott

canto bight said:


> The Child Women's White Diamond Pendant with 10K Yellow Gold 1/10 CTTW | Star Wars™ Fine Jewelry
> 
> 
> Buy The Child Women's White Diamond Pendant with 10K Yellow Gold 1/10 CTTW online at best price. Explore Diamond Jewelry, inspired by classic Star Wars™ films at Star Wars™ Fine Jewelry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> starwarsfinejewelry.com




Thanks!


----------



## arnott

Tin Man from The Wizard of Oz!


----------



## maggiesze1

This butterfly brooch to use for a bag decoration...


----------



## LemonDrop

Lamer lotion


----------



## tlamdang08




----------



## arnott

Wahoo!  Brian May's used Guitar String Pendant has arrived!    Made with a guitar string played and donated by Brian!  A portion of the profits of the sale of the pendant will go to Brian's charity!







Here I am wearing it along with Roger Taylor's used Cymbal Pendant!


----------



## Sunshine mama

cheremushki said:


> Nooooooo I was looking for totoro stationary i aliexpress the other day actually.  LOL  My thing is I LOVE cute washi tapes.  But I'm a hardcore minimalist on my visuals and I hate owning things I won't use.. so every time I see them I end up having an existential crisis that lasts 2 hours in the store.  I have a serious problem.
> 
> @880 AAAANNNNDDD I may need one too now.  LOL


I tell myself that I can appreciate what I love from afar. 
I don't have to have it to appreciate it.
(It sometimes works)


----------



## Shopgirl1996

I got a massage. It was wonderful. My masseuse reminded me I haven't seen her in 2+ years. So happy she remembered me and was happy to see me.


----------



## Shopgirl1996

LemonDrop said:


> Lamer lotion



I LOVE La Mer.   

What a nice treat!


----------



## cheremushki

Sunshine mama said:


> I tell myself that I can appreciate what I love from afar.
> I don't have to have it to appreciate it.
> (It sometimes works)


OHHHHHHHHH, so I shouldn't say "come closer"?


----------



## arnott

Just received these in the mail today!  I ordered them off eBay since they are blind bags and I wanted 2 specific characters!  The seller threw in the Disneyland 65th Anniversary Magnet in the middle as a surprise gift!


----------



## lemondln

Ordered 2 pieces from coachoutlet.com
Love the mickey mouse X Keith Haring series


----------



## haute okole

Mother’s Day gift to myself.  My daughter hates it so I am thinking about returning it.  My hubby likes it.. so torn.


----------



## LemonDrop

This cover makes me so happy.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

haute okole said:


> Mother’s Day gift to myself.  My daughter hates it so I am thinking about returning it.  My hubby likes it.. so torn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5077389


It’s pretty!  Why does she hate it?


----------



## Sunshine mama

LemonDrop said:


> This cover makes me so happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5077419


Totally love the colors!!!


----------



## haute okole

AntiqueShopper said:


> It’s pretty!  Why does she hate it?


Thank you! She is accustomed to seeing me with more refined looking rings.  I have arthritis and all my rings no longer fit me, so I bought this one to wear while I resize my others.  She thinks the new one is garish.  I am still on the fence.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

haute okole said:


> Thank you! She is accustomed to seeing me with more refined looking rings.  I have arthritis and all my rings no longer fit me, so I bought this one to wear while I resize my others.  She thinks the new one is garish.  I am still on the fence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5077483


To me the ring is not garish at all.  It is a classic diamond band.  If it was multi-colored some might find that garish, but a diamond band is as classic as it gets.


----------



## haute okole

AntiqueShopper said:


> To me the ring is not garish at all.  It is a classic diamond band.  If it was multi-colored some might find that garish, but a diamond band is as classic as it gets.


Thank you, that helps!  I care so much what my child thinks and when she said that I really almost sent it back to order a smaller one.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

haute okole said:


> Thank you, that helps!  I care so much what my child thinks and when she said that I really almost sent it back to order a smaller one.


Glad I can help


----------



## arnott

Used my $5.00 Birthday Reward at Hot Topic today!  Got this Donald Duck Squishmallow (Bigger one) to go with my Donald Duck Ufufy!  Which one do you like better?


----------



## tlamdang08

haute okole said:


> Mother’s Day gift to myself.  My daughter hates it so I am thinking about returning it.  My hubby likes it.. so torn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5077389


Oh I love it. My first diamond band and I gave it to Mom a long time ago. But recently I am thinking to buy another one for me just don't know what finger to wear


----------



## 880

haute okole said:


> Mother’s Day gift to myself.  My daughter hates it so I am thinking about returning it.  My hubby likes it.. so torn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5077389


OMG! It’s amazingly gorgeous, classic and tasteful! What’s not to love! If your DH loves it too, then don’t second guess yourself! I think you have absolutely gorgeous taste! I’m so happy for you! Hugs

P.S. i resized mine too.  

@tlamdang08, any finger you choose will be perfect!

Last purchase: Olive skirt and matching cap sleeve knit top at Eileen Fisher. (issey miyake type pleating but a more conventionally feminine shape) Perfect for brunch with MIL in Santa Barbara.


----------



## tlamdang08

arnott said:


> Used my $5.00 Birthday Reward at Hot Topic today!  Got this Donald Duck Squishmallow (Bigger one) to go with my Donald Duck Ufufy!  Which one do you like better?



Love them both.
And your collection has so many cutest things


----------



## limom

haute okole said:


> Thank you, that helps!  I care so much what my child thinks and when she said that I really almost sent it back to order a smaller one.


Well, we can be garish together, I have the same exact ring. 
I think it is about 5 carats.
It started as a thumb ring, you know the rest...

Kids say the darndest things!


----------



## Kevinaxx

I’m not going to be going mask-less anytime soon and so I picked up a couple more (they’re on sale right now) to even out for five days a week and I have a couple from other designers so I can go without washing one for a week at a time.

brought an extra one for a friend who is fully vaccinated. Last mask I saw them in was always dropping over the nose a bit and this should be better.


----------



## Shopgirl1996

https://images.costco-static.com/Im...Id=12026540&itemId=1373068-847&recipeName=680

I ordered this necklace for myself for Mother's Day. I've been wanting a larger diamond circle necklace that didn't break the bank. I hope I'm not disappointed.


----------



## arnott

My Mask have arrived!  The one on the bottom right was a surprise freebie, and the other 2 I got for 20% off!  Which one do you like the best?!


----------



## limom

#1 for me.


----------



## JenJBS

Not sure why, but I've been fiending for bright spring/summer colors this year... And at almost half off I couldn't resist this cutie from Guess. It's a gorgeous, saturated coral color that's hard to capture.


----------



## JenJBS

JenJBS said:


> Not sure why, but I've been fiending for bright spring/summer colors this year... And at almost half off I couldn't resist this cutie from Guess. It's a gorgeous, saturated coral color that's hard to capture.
> 
> View attachment 5078624



Got this pic that shows the color much more accurately.


----------



## VSUVUS

BF and I went for a walk around town today. We got some coffee, yummy baked goods, Nespresso pods (trying the new limited edition Galapagos blend!), couple used books and Snoop Dogg’s new Cali Rosé!


----------



## arnott

Lamb Shoulder Chops to cook for my Mom for Mother's Day tomorrow!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Bought an elliptical.....Keeping active and working out has kept me sane through this pandemic...


----------



## maggiesze1

Added another Vendula bag to my growing collection..and also a keychain to go with it!


----------



## maggiesze1

This Longchamp small cuir le pliage in pink!


----------



## Shopgirl1996

Shopgirl1996 said:


> https://images.costco-static.com/Im...Id=12026540&itemId=1373068-847&recipeName=680
> 
> I ordered this necklace for myself for Mother's Day. I've been wanting a larger diamond circle necklace that didn't break the bank. I hope I'm not disappointed.



It was delivered today!!! I love it!!!! Just the right size and diamonds are blingtastic. Weight of gold setting and necklace great, too. Also, price couldn't be beat. 

ETA: Wow! Sorry for the huge pic, but better to see the details. lol


----------



## maggiesze1

My Coach rain boots just arrived today!


----------



## lalgal

maggiesze1 said:


> My Coach rain boots just arrived today!
> View attachment 5082171


Those are absolutely adorable.  Did they come in other colors, too?  LUV them!


----------



## maggiesze1

lalgal said:


> Those are absolutely adorable.  Did they come in other colors, too?  LUV them!


Yes, I got these from Saks but the Coach site has them too in other colors..they are the "Rivington boots"


----------



## lalgal

880 said:


> OMG! It’s amazingly gorgeous, classic and tasteful! What’s not to love! If your DH loves it too, then don’t second guess yourself! I think you have absolutely gorgeous taste! I’m so happy for you! Hugs
> 
> P.S. i resized mine too.
> 
> @tlamdang08, any finger you choose will be perfect!
> 
> Last purchase: Olive skirt and matching cap sleeve knit top at Eileen Fisher. (issey miyake type pleating but a more conventionally feminine shape) Perfect for brunch with MIL in Santa Barbara.


----------



## lalgal

maggiesze1 said:


> Yes, I got these from Saks but the Coach site has them too in other colors..they are the "Rivington boots"


Going there now!  Oooh la la!  Coach only has dark colors, but gonna keep looking love that baby blue.  Saks was out of 9.  You will be lovely in your powder blues!  Have fun!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

maggiesze1 said:


> My Coach rain boots just arrived today!
> View attachment 5082171


These are so cute and I love the color!!


----------



## maggiesze1

lalgal said:


> Going there now!  Oooh la la!  Coach only has dark colors, but gonna keep looking love that baby blue.  Saks was out of 9.  You will be lovely in your powder blues!  Have fun!


Oh, it seems Macy's has the powder blue in size 9


			https://www.macys.com/shop/product/coach-womens-rivington-rain-boots?ID=10947506&CategoryID=25122&swatchColor=Periwinkle


----------



## 880

limom said:


> Well, we can be garish together, I have the same exact ring.
> I think it is about 5 carats.
> It started as a thumb ring, you know the rest...
> 
> Kids say the darndest things!
> 
> View attachment 5077965


@haute okole, @limom, I love your rings! 
@JenJBS, I love the pink clutch! 

We’ve been doing some judicious, careful travel, some necessary family stuff followed by some much needed recreation. Last night had an amazing family style dinner with friends at Felix Trattoria in LA (squash blossoms, grilled shrimp, three kinds of homemade pasta, steak and branzino, and tiramisu and budino. Today, we flew into Jackson Hole, Amangani, for the recreational end, so last purchase was an amazing deep tissue massage plus foot scrub and later, a grilled artichoke and 20 ounce rib eye at Glorietta Trattoria, Jackson. DH had the snake river farms porchetta, and he wants to go back tomorrow for the house made pasta.


----------



## Shopgirl1996

880 said:


> @haute okole, @limom, I love your rings!
> @JenJBS, I love the pink clutch!
> 
> We’ve been doing some judicious, careful travel, some necessary family stuff followed by some much needed recreation. Last night had an amazing family style dinner with friends at Felix Trattoria in Venice, California (squash blossoms, grilled shrimp, three kinds of pasta, steak and branzino, and tiramisu and bud ino. Today, we flew into Jackson Hole, Amangani, for the recreational end, so last purchase was an amazing deep tissue massage plus foot scrub and later, a grilled artichoke and 20 ounce rib eye at Glorietta Trattoria, Jackson. DH had the snake river farms porchetta, and he wants to go back tomorrow for the house made pasta.
> View attachment 5082231



Wow! That all sounds so amazing!!!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Shopgirl1996 said:


> It was delivered today!!! I love it!!!! Just the right size and diamonds are blingtastic. Weight of gold setting and necklace great, too. Also, price couldn't be beat.
> 
> ETA: Wow! Sorry for the huge pic, but better to see the details. lol
> 
> View attachment 5081680


Beautiful Mother’s Day gift


----------



## Shopgirl1996

AntiqueShopper said:


> Beautiful Mother’s Day gift



Thank you!!!


----------



## 880

Shopgirl1996 said:


> Wow! That all sounds so amazing!!!


Thank you! Will go back on the diet next week  love your Mother’s Day Diamond necklace!


----------



## JenJBS

@JenJBS, I love the pink clutch!

We’ve been doing some judicious, careful travel, some necessary family stuff followed by some much needed recreation. Last night had an amazing family style dinner with friends at Felix Trattoria in LA (squash blossoms, grilled shrimp, three kinds of pasta, steak and branzino, and tiramisu and budino. Today, we flew into Jackson Hole, Amangani, for the recreational end, so last purchase was an amazing deep tissue massage plus foot scrub and later, a grilled artichoke and 20 ounce rib eye at Glorietta Trattoria, Jackson. DH had the snake river farms porchetta, and he wants to go back tomorrow for the house made pasta.
View attachment 5082231

[/QUOTE]

Thank you!   

I just ate a big lunch, and reading about those meals is making my mouth water! They sound so delicious!


----------



## 880

JenJBS said:


> @JenJBS, I love the pink clutch!
> 
> We’ve been doing some judicious, careful travel, some necessary family stuff followed by some much needed recreation. Last night had an amazing family style dinner with friends at Felix Trattoria in LA (squash blossoms, grilled shrimp, three kinds of pasta, steak and branzino, and tiramisu and budino. Today, we flew into Jackson Hole, Amangani, for the recreational end, so last purchase was an amazing deep tissue massage plus foot scrub and later, a grilled artichoke and 20 ounce rib eye at Glorietta Trattoria, Jackson. DH had the snake river farms porchetta, and he wants to go back tomorrow for the house made pasta.
> View attachment 5082231



Thank you!   

I just ate a big lunch, and reading about those meals is making my mouth water! They sound so delicious! 
[/QUOTE]
Thanks! I spent a few nights dreaming about your chocolate mint truffle bar


----------



## arnott

Nars Concealer at Sephora.  Just because I didn't want to go in to get my free Birthday Gift without buying anything!


----------



## arnott

maggiesze1 said:


> My Coach rain boots just arrived today!
> View attachment 5082171




Is the cloth part waterproof too?


----------



## lalgal

maggiesze1 said:


> Oh, it seems Macy's has the powder blue in size 9
> 
> 
> https://www.macys.com/shop/product/coach-womens-rivington-rain-boots?ID=10947506&CategoryID=25122&swatchColor=Periwinkle


THANK YOU!  Those are so adorable.


----------



## VSUVUS

Ordered these 2 Coach straps during the 30% off sale. Hoping the guitar strap will go with my Alma BB in DE


----------



## maggiesze1

arnott said:


> Is the cloth part waterproof too?


I dont think the cloth parts are waterproof...its like a stretchy knit fabric...


----------



## lalgal

880 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I just ate a big lunch, and reading about those meals is making my mouth water! They sound so delicious!


Thanks! I spent a few nights dreaming about your chocolate mint truffle bar 
[/QUOTE]
OMG  Can't wait to eat out!  I don't think they have such lovely cuisine in S. Cal.  Is that your rib eye?  Yummm!


----------



## lalgal

Okay, went a tad crazy this spring.  I also am thinking about that watercolor flask because I love that little luggage tag, but it's a hefty price for a water bottle holder.  I found the Ferragamo at the Outlets. I'm so glad I got it, it's the perfect every day bag; dark, patterned leather that is worry-free.


----------



## octopus17

Ant killer spray


----------



## arnott

Found this Mug at a Chinese Grocery Store for only $3.99!


----------



## Souzie

Grater set..



And for my husband's upcoming birthday, a Hublot alligator watch strap and Versace sneakers


----------



## Sunshine mama

VSUVUS said:


> Ordered these 2 Coach straps during the 30% off sale. Hoping the guitar strap will go with my Alma BB in DE
> 
> View attachment 5082941
> View attachment 5082942


I have both in different colors.  The guitar strap will look awesome with the Alma BB!
I really like the white(chalk?) with the gold hardware!


----------



## VSUVUS

Sunshine mama said:


> I have both in different colors.  The guitar strap will look awesome with the Alma BB!



that sounds promising! I sure hope so too *fingers crossed*

I also have the Dinky chain in a different colour...might have got the Gold just to qualify for the free shipping  

edit- yup! it's Chalk


----------



## Sunshine mama

VSUVUS said:


> that sounds promising! I sure hope so too *fingers crossed*
> 
> I also have the Dinky chain in a different colour...might have got the Gold just to qualify for the free shipping


Why pay for shipping when you can get the strap instead? Right?


----------



## arnott

xsouzie said:


> Grater set..
> View attachment 5083088
> 
> 
> And for my husband's upcoming birthday, a Hublot alligator watch strap and Versace sneakers
> View attachment 5083089
> 
> View attachment 5083092




What are you going to grate?  Lemon peel?  Cheese?  Nice colour!  Is that real Alligator?


----------



## Souzie

arnott said:


> What are you going to grate?  Lemon peel?  Cheese?  Nice colour!  Is that real Alligator?


Yes ma'am...real alligator. Most of my kitchen gadgets are that color because I'm in love with anything turquoise/aqua.   I'll be grating cheese, carrots, cucumbers for tzatziki sauce etc...I used the one with the biggest holes to grate some butter earlier and it was so satisfying LOL...I may have grated more than I needed.


----------



## Perja

An ungodly amount of fresh sausage rolls from the Asian bakery near me. They were coming out of the oven... Eau de Fresh Baked Goods gets me every time, but the fluffy bread from this particular one is addictive.


----------



## Kevinaxx

Perja said:


> An ungodly amount of fresh sausage rolls from the Asian bakery near me. They were coming out of the oven... Eau de Fresh Baked Goods gets me every time, but the fluffy bread from this particular one is addictive.


I 100% understand. Those are the ones where the bread is 4x the size of the sausage. One of my childhood favorites.


----------



## Perja

Kevinaxx said:


> I 100% understand. Those are the ones where the bread is 4x the size of the sausage. One of my childhood favorites.


Mine too. They're so delicious. Like biting into a rich hotdog-flavoured cloud.


----------



## Shopgirl1996

Perja said:


> Mine too. They're so delicious. Like biting into a rich hotdog-flavoured cloud.



Wow! What a great description! I'll have to try it now!


----------



## JenJBS

Turkish bath towel. So much better for summer than terry cloth. And that color!


----------



## maggiesze1

Another pair of sneakers from Cole Haan...I think I'm addicted to their sole cushioning!! No other shoe brand beats it!


----------



## arnott

JenJBS said:


> Turkish bath towel. So much better for summer than terry cloth. And that color!
> View attachment 5083675




Love the colour!       How is Turkish different from Terry Cloth?


----------



## JenJBS

arnott said:


> Love the colour!       How is Turkish different from Terry Cloth?



Thank you!  It's much thinner, so it feels lighter for summer and dries a lot faster. It's 40×70, so it's the size of a bath sheet rather than a bath towel (30x56).


----------



## 880

Perja said:


> Mine too. They're so delicious. Like biting into a rich hotdog-flavoured cloud.


+1000


----------



## limom

and this is going to be the year of the mumu.
My last beach purchase:
And in a size large


----------



## maggiesze1

Argh..too many cute shoes..  

These are from Hot Chocolate Designs...


----------



## slytheringirl

A casual but cute shirt for work. Also, black paperbagish shorts. I've always wanted to try the casual and loose kind of shorts. They look so comfy and cute.


----------



## maggiesze1

This Kurt Geiger shopper!


----------



## amandacasey

My last purchase was firewood (a bag of logs and a bag of kindling) at the gas station to have a small fire in my backyard this evening


----------



## maggiesze1

OK..I caved and gave in to all hype about the super popular Squishmallows from Costco..seems Costco.com got them all back in stock again. So I snatched the Scuba one!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

maggiesze1 said:


> OK..I caved and gave in to all hype about the super popular Squishmallows from Costco..seems Costco.com got them all back in stock again. So I snatched the Scuba one!
> View attachment 5085246


Super cute!  Will you end up getting the others as well?  I find collecting cute things addictive.


----------



## maggiesze1

AntiqueShopper said:


> Super cute!  Will you end up getting the others as well?  I find collecting cute things addictive.


Me too! But, I'll probably only get one...3/4 of my bed have already been taken up with plushies...ill probably have to sleep on the floor if I get anymore!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

maggiesze1 said:


> Me too! But, I'll probably only get one...3/4 of my bed have already been taken up with plushies...ill probably have to sleep on the floor if I get anymore!


I get it!  I’m almost 40 and have a Disney plush collection.  My hubby ordered me an Ariel Nuimos from Japan for Mother’s Day- she will be here in a month


----------



## maggiesze1

AntiqueShopper said:


> I get it!  I’m almost 40 and have a Disney plush collection.  My hubby ordered me an Ariel Nuimos from Japan for Mother’s Day- she will be here in a month
> View attachment 5085249


Aww...she's so cute!


----------



## Kevinaxx

I was debating between cast and ceramic and decided to go for ceramic.  Then it was caraway or from our place. From our place won out. Fingers crossed. Picking up ghee and seasoning for my butcher box and can’t wait.  Anyone got seasoning recipes feel free to send them my way


----------



## 880

slytheringirl said:


> A casual but cute shirt for work. Also, black paperbagish shorts. I've always wanted to try the casual and loose kind of shorts. They look so comfy and cute.


Where are the picS pls?


----------



## Sunshine mama

O


maggiesze1 said:


> OK..I caved and gave in to all hype about the super popular Squishmallows from Costco..seems Costco.com got them all back in stock again. So I snatched the Scuba one!
> View attachment 5085246


OMG!!! This is the cutest one I've seen so far!!!


----------



## maggiesze1

Sunshine mama said:


> O
> 
> OMG!!! This is the cutest one I've seen so far!!!


Yes, I thought so too! I love the little hands and flippers! That's what sold me! Lol!


----------



## JenJBS

Rogaska's four elements bowls - Fire


----------



## limom

JenJBS said:


> Rogaska's four elements bowls - Fire
> 
> View attachment 5085510


Wow, this is gorgeous. How big is it?


----------



## JenJBS

limom said:


> Wow, this is gorgeous. How big is it?



Thank you!    Small. 5.25 in / 13.3cm


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kevinaxx said:


> I was debating between cast and ceramic and decided to go for ceramic.  Then it was caraway or from our place. From our place won out. Fingers crossed. Picking up ghee and seasoning for my butcher box and can’t wait.  Anyone got seasoning recipes feel free to send them my way
> 
> View attachment 5085390


This pan is very pretty. Please keep us updated on how you like it.


----------



## Sunshine mama

AntiqueShopper said:


> I get it!  I’m almost 40 and have a Disney plush collection.  My hubby ordered me an Ariel Nuimos from Japan for Mother’s Day- she will be here in a month
> View attachment 5085249


It's good to be young at heart!








						Staying young at heart
					

(HealthDay)—You're only as old as you feel.




					medicalxpress.com


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Sunshine mama said:


> It's good to be young at heart!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Staying young at heart
> 
> 
> (HealthDay)—You're only as old as you feel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> medicalxpress.com


Thank you!    It’s fun to buy things - no matter how silly- that make you smile.

Btw- Ariel’s tail is removable and she had feet


----------



## skyqueen

limom said:


> and this is going to be the year of the mumu.
> My last beach purchase:
> And in a size large
> View attachment 5084361


I love this! Elegant as well as cheery


----------



## limom

Thank you.


----------



## skyqueen

So...I posted a while back on the 2 Miraclesuits I bought on sale from Macy's. When they arrived and I opened the package I realized I had bought both suits last year in the exact same colors. Hardly used last year so practically brand new. Returned! I can only blame the COVID FOG 
I ordered this one instead...I know I haven't bought this one before! AND ON SALE!



			https://www.macys.com/shop/product/miraclesuit-tropica-double-cross-one-piece-swimsuit?ID=11456568&lid=pdp_details


----------



## AntiqueShopper

skyqueen said:


> So...I posted a while back on the 2 Miraclesuits I bought on sale from Macy's. When they arrived and I opened the package I realized I had bought both suits last year in the exact same colors. Hardly used last year so practically brand new. Returned! I can only blame the COVID FOG
> I ordered this one instead...I know I haven't bought this one before! AND ON SALE!
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.macys.com/shop/product/miraclesuit-tropica-double-cross-one-piece-swimsuit?ID=11456568&lid=pdp_details


 I tend to buy the same clothing over and over again. When I think I’m being “adventurous” with the color I realize when it comes in it is the same color I bought last year . I call it “mommy fog”


----------



## limom

AntiqueShopper said:


> I tend to buy the same clothing over and over again. When I think I’m being “adventurous” with the color I realize when it comes in it is the same color I bought last year . I call it “mommy fog”


Same.
 Shopping exuberance.
Same style, different brands.


----------



## Sunshine mama

AntiqueShopper said:


> Thank you!    It’s fun to buy things - no matter how silly- that make you smile.
> 
> Btw- Ariel’s tail is removable and she had feet


Now that's amazing!


----------



## Sunshine mama

@maggiesze1     Got 2 from Costco!! My DDs insisted they need them! I will be ordering one from Costco.com for another DD also. Thanks for sharing and enabling!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Sunshine mama said:


> Now that's amazing!


 The point of these plush are to buy different outfits for them and change their “look”. I just wanted an Ariel with feet


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Sunshine mama said:


> @maggiesze1     Got 2 from Costco!! My DDs insisted they need them! I will be ordering one from Costco.com for another DD also. Thanks for sharing and enabling!
> View attachment 5085800


That’s awesome!  A cart full of cute!


----------



## GeorgiaGirl67

The mundane: Groceries

The marvelous: This LV Sarria Horizontal bag from Malleries! She's 20 years old, in excellent condition and on the way! And look at that price!


----------



## arnott

Sunshine mama said:


> @maggiesze1     Got 2 from Costco!! My DDs insisted they need them! I will be ordering one from Costco.com for another DD also. Thanks for sharing and enabling!
> View attachment 5085800




So jealous!  There was nothing good when I went to Costco!  Just like a Narwhal, Bee, and Butterfly.


----------



## Sunshine mama

arnott said:


> So jealous!  There was nothing good when I went to Costco!  Just like a Narwhal, Bee, and Butterfly.


Sorry to hear that.  I guess I got lucky.


----------



## Souzie

Some band t-shirts..






Chanel espadrilles..




And this little contraption called an Angry Mama microwave cleaner..


----------



## Shopgirl1996

xsouzie said:


> Some band t-shirts..
> 
> View attachment 5087710
> 
> View attachment 5087716
> 
> 
> Chanel espadrilles..
> 
> View attachment 5087717
> 
> 
> And this little contraption called an Angry Mama microwave cleaner..
> 
> View attachment 5087719



I have the Chilly Mama to deodorize the fridge! It works great!


----------



## Shopgirl1996

I bought two huge tomahawk steaks from the grocery store. They are about 2 pounds each. Can't wait to grill them this weekend. I've never seen them outside of a restaurant before.


----------



## Souzie

Shopgirl1996 said:


> I have the Chilly Mama to deodorize the fridge! It works great!


Haha I just ordered one!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Went back to Costco and got 3 more when I found out Costco.com was sold out of what I "needed". 1 for DD, and 2 for gifting later.


----------



## Kevinaxx

Sunshine mama said:


> Went back to Costco.com and got 3 more when I found out Costco.com was sold out of what I "needed". 1 for DD, and 2 for gifting later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5087800


I do this too!! (The buy for gifting… and ok, also justifying with the “need” )

Macarons for colleagues/myself. Can never have too many sweets.


----------



## cheremushki

2 vanilla lattes.  1 for my supervisor and 1 for me.. We're both feeling burnt out and feeling disenfranchised with our organization.. so I sugared and caffeined us both up.


----------



## JenJBS

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle L'Eau Privee Eau Pour La Nuit


----------



## arnott

Shopgirl1996 said:


> I bought two huge tomahawk steaks from the grocery store. They are about 2 pounds each. Can't wait to grill them this weekend. I've never seen them outside of a restaurant before.




I thought that was a Lamp Chop at first!


----------



## Shopgirl1996

arnott said:


> I thought that was a Lamp Chop at first!



They do resemble that, don't they. LOL. They are big...about 1 foot long if you include the bone. We will be breaking out the big kettle grill for these bad boys.


----------



## Sunshine mama

This mortar and pestle.


----------



## VSUVUS

VSUVUS said:


> Ordered these 2 Coach straps during the 30% off sale. Hoping the guitar strap will go with my Alma BB in DE
> 
> View attachment 5082941
> View attachment 5082942



The straps are finally here! I like it but does it go with the Alma BB DE? Help!


----------



## Sunshine mama

VSUVUS said:


> The straps are finally here! I like it but does it go with the Alma BB DE? Help!
> 
> View attachment 5088988
> View attachment 5088989


I really like the strap.  I think both colors work with the bag.


----------



## VSUVUS

Sunshine mama said:


> I really like the strap.  I think both colors work with the bag.



I take this as you don't think it's weird I plan to wear the strap "inside out"


----------



## Sunshine mama

VSUVUS said:


> I take this as you don't think it's weird I plan to wear the strap "inside out"


Correct.  I've done it with this model in a different color and other straps before.  I tend to do whatever I want.   And that's the way I like it.


----------



## sdkitty

got a pair of AG jeans currently being sold for $235 for a steal at the consignment shop today.


----------



## GhstDreamer

- 3 night private hospital room for my dad. His surgery is coming up next month.

- The newest harvest moon game for the switch.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

GhstDreamer said:


> - 3 night private hospital room for my dad. His surgery is coming up next month.
> 
> - The newest harvest moon game for the switch.


Wishing your dad a speedy recovery.


----------



## jaskg144

My MIL & FIL are something to see our new house for the first time tomorrow, so I took a break from frantically tidying to buy some food for lunch that I'll be making! I bought ingredients for a vegetarian lasagne, some fruit, some chocolate and some bread!


----------



## maggiesze1

Another Kurt Geiger bag...


----------



## rutabaga

Le Labo Basil hand pomade. Free sample with my last Nordstrom order made me do it!


----------



## Souzie

i*bella said:


> Le Labo Basil hand pomade. Free sample with my last Nordstrom order made me do it!


I love Le Labo! My absolute favorite is Patchouli 24. It's the only scent I'll ever wear.


----------



## Souzie

J Brand Gigi cropped jeans. I'm short so they hit at the ankle on me. Perfect length IMO..



Sushi making kit..



My Angry Mama and Chilly Mama have also arrived.


----------



## Sunshine mama

This yellow Coach wristlet. I then turned it into a top handle crossbody bag.


----------



## Kevinaxx

Sunshine mama said:


> This yellow Coach wristlet. I then turned it into a top handle crossbody bag.
> View attachment 5090661
> View attachment 5090662


I love yellow. Actually I love color in general but especially yellow and shades of orange.


----------



## limom

@Sunshine mama . Well done. It is superbe.
How did you do it?
@Kevinaxx  Yum.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kevinaxx said:


> I love yellow. Actually I love color in general but especially yellow and shades of orange.
> 
> View attachment 5090674


Thank you! I love yellow too, especially together with pink or orange.


limom said:


> @Sunshine mama . Well done. It is superbe.
> How did you do it?
> @Kevinaxx  Yum.


Thank you.  I cut the wristlet handle and turned it into a top handle.


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> Chanel Coco Mademoiselle L'Eau Privee Eau Pour La Nuit
> View attachment 5087926
> View attachment 5087927
> View attachment 5087928


One of my favorite scents.


----------



## Kevinaxx

I got myself a thermapen mk4.



Between this, my pan, the ghee/seasoning and butcher box subscription I’m all set to eating cheaper/healthier (than consistent take outs).

now I’m contemplating a wine club membership


----------



## buffalogal

After getting a quote for more than $6000 (!!!) to install a pretty basic custom closet organizer in my new home’s master, I ordered about $400 worth of supplies from Home Depot that I’ll pick up tomorrow and just do a little physical labor myself to get it done.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
. Plus I put together this $200 display shelf today already. I’ll save lots of $$ I can use to buy more pretty things to display!


----------



## Sunshine mama

buffalogal said:


> After getting a quote for more than $6000 (!!!) to install a pretty basic custom closet organizer in my new home’s master, I ordered about $400 worth of supplies from Home Depot that I’ll pick up tomorrow and just do a little physical labor myself to get it done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5091220
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Plus I put together this $200 display shelf today already. I’ll save lots of $$ I can use to buy more pretty things to display!


Looks good!!!
Can't wait to see your finished project.


----------



## cheremushki

Sunshine mama said:


> This yellow Coach wristlet. I then turned it into a top handle crossbody bag.
> View attachment 5090661
> View attachment 5090662


What fits?


----------



## Sunshine mama

cheremushki said:


> What fits?


If I put my phone in(Note 10+), then my necessary cards(4) in the card slots, keys, and a lipstick.
If I don't put my phone in, then I have a few options. 
1. Coin card holder as a wallet, 2 lipsticks, keys, small makeup, small hand sanitizer, and room for few other small flat items. 
2. Small Kirigami pochette as a wallet, 2 lipsticks, keys, small makeup, eye makeup, small hand sanitizer and a few other flat items.

There's also a an open flat pocket on the back to use for flat items.


----------



## cheremushki

Sunshine mama said:


> If I put my phone in(Note 10+), then my necessary cards(4) in the card slots, keys, and a lipstick.
> If I don't put my phone in, then I have a few options.
> 1. Coin card holder as a wallet, 2 lipsticks, keys, small makeup, small hand sanitizer, and room for few other small flat items.
> 2. Small Kirigami pochette as a wallet, 2 lipsticks, keys, small makeup, eye makeup, small hand sanitizer and a few other flat items.
> 
> There's also a an open flat pocket on the back to use for flat items.


That sounds like a great fit!


----------



## lalgal

buffalogal said:


> After getting a quote for more than $6000 (!!!) to install a pretty basic custom closet organizer in my new home’s master, I ordered about $400 worth of supplies from Home Depot that I’ll pick up tomorrow and just do a little physical labor myself to get it done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5091220
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Plus I put together this $200 display shelf today already. I’ll save lots of $$ I can use to buy more pretty things to display!


Can't wait to see it all displayed!  Love those boxes!  LOL.  They're as pretty as the goodies that came in them!


----------



## jessicanoowen

This crossbody bag from LV as an early birthday gift for myself!


----------



## shopper1993

Ysl bill pouch


----------



## Sunshine mama

lalgal said:


> Can't wait to see it all displayed!  Love those boxes!  LOL.  They're as pretty as the goodies that came in them!


What is it about the boxes,  right?
Even toddlers love boxes! I remember my kids loving the boxes more than the toys!!


----------



## sdkitty

Nibb said:


> I do the same, Old Navy has some great knocking around stuff.


I don't go into Old Navy  often but was passing by there a month or so ago and picked up a black tank dress for $15.  Came out fine in the wash.  The other day I got two black tank tops for $10 each.  Was having trouble deciding on what size so got both.  At that price, not much to lose.  Just washing the larger one now.  Instructions say line dry which is unusual.  most things are either dry in dryer or lay flat.  I decided to try following the instructions on this one and see if it holds its shape.


----------



## lemondln

Cannot resist victoria day sale, just ordered Coach Cassie 19 in signature cavas with 2 tea roses.

Also orderred the tea rose key charm 2 days ago

Just hope the turnlock has the big C lol


----------



## Kevinaxx

sdkitty said:


> I don't go into Old Navy  often but was passing by there a month or so ago and picked up a black tank dress for $15.  Came out fine in the wash.  The other day I got two black tank tops for $10 each.  Was having trouble deciding on what size so got both.  At that price, not much to lose.  Just washing the larger one now.  Instructions say line dry which is unusual.  most things are either dry in dryer or lay flat.  I decided to try following the instructions on this one and see if it holds its shape.


A friend has a pullover from there that I absolutely love and I didn’t even realize it was from there…

I kind of like them with h&m or forever 21 where most of it is disposable and the shape doesn’t hold as well but every now and then much like thrift shopping you might find a gem. I had that with a coat from forever 21 that lasted way longer than I expected and held up well/looks really nice.

I don’t really care about labels (generally antilogo) but there’s a consistency with the more expensive labels (rtw as opposed to mass produced off the rack type).


----------



## cheremushki

jessicanoowen said:


> This crossbody bag from LV as an early birthday gift for myself!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5091403


I want one 
But I'm on a bag ban for the 2021 and I'm almost half way there!!!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

My 3 year old has been asking for him for a while.  I finally caved


----------



## skyqueen

AntiqueShopper said:


> View attachment 5091889
> 
> My 3 year old has been asking for him for a while.  I finally caved


I don't blame you!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

skyqueen said:


> I don't blame you!
> [/QUOTE
> 
> She loves Winnie the Pooh- and it’s hard to say no to my little red head


----------



## 880

jessicanoowen said:


> This crossbody bag from LV as an early birthday gift for myself!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5091403


Happy early birthday! What a lovely gift to yourself!

@AntiqueShopper, love the Winnie. For a minute though, I had a senior moment and thought Paddingon bear
Then I thought why is @cheremushki on a ban for Paddington bear? (As I scrolled down, there was a minute where @cheremushki was on the same frame as the bear  Sheesh, Maybe I didn’t get enough sleep last night 

@Kevinaxx, I love H &M too! my favorite H &M purchases were both from years ago: a cardigan in some kind of techical fabric (aka poly synthetic) in a matte metallic black that happens to match a 2020 fall brunello pullover. Of course, Brunello didn’t make a cardigan. My second favorite H &M purchase, around the time LV first had those crinkled leopard cashmere silk stoles. H & M did a crinkled synthetic leopard version (And then Later a camo version). I actually sent pink leopard H&M scarves  to fellow TPF friends who requested them. 

My last purchase was an order of dried nectarines, chocolate covered nuts and shelled roasted pistachios from nuts.com


----------



## VSUVUS

Left the city for a day trip and found this beautiful estate ring at an antique shop  it happens to be my birthstone too


----------



## maggiesze1

Lol! Ridiculous, I know! But, its pretty AND practical...plus, its on sale too! 

Kurt Geiger "The Quench"


----------



## mariliz11

This cute cut work shirt dress from Zara


----------



## AntiqueShopper

This Hello Kitty Bakery for my 6 year old’s American Girl doll.  It was on sale


----------



## Purpaul

Mocha with soy milk!


----------



## Shopgirl1996

AntiqueShopper said:


> View attachment 5092780
> 
> This Hello Kitty Bakery for my 6 year old’s American Girl doll.  It was on sale



OMG!!!! This is so ADORABLE!!! My 6 year old daughter would love this too! Oh, who am I kidding? I would totally buy it for me!


----------



## lemondln

VSUVUS said:


> Left the city for a day trip and found this beautiful estate ring at an antique shop  it happens to be my birthstone too
> 
> View attachment 5092041



Beautiful hand + ring


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Shopgirl1996 said:


> OMG!!!! This is so ADORABLE!!! My 6 year old daughter would love this too! Oh, who am I kidding? I would totally buy it for me!


It is from Walmart.com- about $27




__





						Robot or human?
					





					www.walmart.com


----------



## Sunshine mama

maggiesze1 said:


> Lol! Ridiculous, I know! But, its pretty AND practical...plus, its on sale too!
> 
> Kurt Geiger "The Quench"
> View attachment 5092149


Do you like using this??


----------



## 880

Shopgirl1996 said:


> OMG!!!! This is so ADORABLE!!! My 6 year old daughter would love this too! Oh, who am I kidding? I would totally buy it for me!


@AntiqueShopper, @Shopgirl1996, I remember begging my mom to go to the hello kitty store in the late 1970s. I think it must have been in Paramus or Riverside Mall where we would go on weekends bc I think back then NJ had no or lower sales tax for some items. If we went,  I could buy something small. . . Nothing as amazing as a hello kitty bakery set. (Also have vague memories of an Orange Julius; Magic Pan Crepe Restaurant; and, of some kind of precursor to a Cinnabon. Good times


----------



## AntiqueShopper

880 said:


> @AntiqueShopper, @Shopgirl1996, I remember begging my mom to go to the hello kitty store in the late 1970s. I think it must have been in Paramus or Riverside Mall where we would go on weekends bc I think back then NJ had no sales tax for some items. If we went,  I could buy something small. . . Nothing as amazing as a hello kitty bakery set. (Also have vague memories of an Orange Julius; Magic Pan Crepe Restaurant; and, of some kind of precursor to a Cinnabon. Good times


My daughter would have loved to go! I probably would be broke afterwards


----------



## VSUVUS

lemondln said:


> Beautiful hand + ring



awww you are too kind. thank you


----------



## maggiesze1

Sunshine mama said:


> Do you like using this??


Oh, I haven't received it yet..


----------



## Sunshine mama

maggiesze1 said:


> Oh, I haven't received it yet..


Oh OK.


----------



## Christofle

Just ordered a made to order straw hat to perfectly match my new ostrich Delvaux. It should arrive by the second week of June!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Christofle said:


> Just ordered a made to order straw hat to perfectly match my new ostrich Delvaux. It should arrive by the second week of June!


Pics please!


----------



## Shopgirl1996

Bought this cute red sequined Minnie Mouse backpack and lunchbox for my 6 yr. old DD. 









						Minnie Mouse Red Sequin Backpack – Personalized | shopDisney
					

Minnie Mouse brings her dazzling style to our red sequin backpack. The front of this roomy bag features a sequin Minnie face appliqué, and the adjustable, padded straps and padded back make it comfortable to wear.




					www.shopdisney.com
				












						Minnie Mouse Red Sequin Lunch Box | shopDisney
					

Minnie Mouse brings her dazzling style to our red sequin lunch box. The front of this roomy bag features a Minnie appliqué, and the adjustable, removable shoulder strap and top carry handle make it perfect for snacking on-the-go.




					www.shopdisney.com
				




ETA: For some reason, the images weren't uploading properly.


----------



## Shopgirl1996

I also bought myself some Vuori joggers and leggings. OMG! They are so comfortable, I actually paid full price.


----------



## arnott

VSUVUS said:


> Left the city for a day trip and found this beautiful estate ring at an antique shop  it happens to be my birthstone too
> 
> View attachment 5092041




Nice ring and hand!  Do you happen to be asian?


----------



## Christofle

Sunshine mama said:


> Pics please!


It will be a modified version of this!








						Amaryllis hat- Fuchsia panama straw
					

The Amaryllis is a new shape this season for Heirloom hats, and we love it! A mix between the classic boater hat and a women's fedora straw hat without looking like either. The asymmetrical shape on the crown of this hat gives it a classic style with just enough of a twist. 100% Natural panama...




					heirloomhats.com
				




She’s a local milliner who also offers customization and made to order options!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Christofle said:


> It will be a modified version of this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amaryllis hat- Fuchsia panama straw
> 
> 
> The Amaryllis is a new shape this season for Heirloom hats, and we love it! A mix between the classic boater hat and a women's fedora straw hat without looking like either. The asymmetrical shape on the crown of this hat gives it a classic style with just enough of a twist. 100% Natural panama...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heirloomhats.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She’s a local milliner who also offers customization and made to order options!


Pretty!!!


----------



## Kimbashop

Shopgirl1996 said:


> I also bought myself some Vuori joggers and leggings. OMG! They are so comfortable, I actually paid full price.
> 
> View attachment 5094655
> 
> 
> View attachment 5094656


These are my fave! I bought two as well and lived in them the past six months. They are the best in terms of fit and wear.


----------



## 880

Christofle said:


> It will be a modified version of this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amaryllis hat- Fuchsia panama straw
> 
> 
> The Amaryllis is a new shape this season for Heirloom hats, and we love it! A mix between the classic boater hat and a women's fedora straw hat without looking like either. The asymmetrical shape on the crown of this hat gives it a classic style with just enough of a twist. 100% Natural panama...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heirloomhats.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She’s a local milliner who also offers customization and made to order options!


Stunning! and The ostrich delvaux sounds amazing too! Hope to see action shots soon!
@Shopgirl199, @Kimbashop, I have lived in vuoris too! So comfy!
my last purchase was a diner burger and onion rings.  I’m learning to eat more mindfully and ate half


----------



## mariliz11

LV Emilie wallet. I needed a larger one to fit bills and receipts unfolded and this is so cute


----------



## AntiqueShopper

This Minnie Mouse House for my 3 year olds birthday in July. She saw it and loved it. She has no idea it is coming and neither does my hubby    .


----------



## luckylove

AntiqueShopper said:


> View attachment 5095002
> 
> This Minnie Mouse House for my 3 year olds birthday in July. She saw it and loved it. She has no idea it is coming and neither does my hubby    .



Adorable! Hope she has a wonderful birthday!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

luckylove said:


> Adorable! Hope she has a wonderful birthday!


Thank you


----------



## Shopgirl1996

mariliz11 said:


> LV Emilie wallet. I needed a larger one to fit bills and receipts unfolded and this is so cute
> View attachment 5094972



I love LV wallets.  I find them to be excellently designed and beautiful, too. Enjoy using it!


----------



## Sunshine mama

AntiqueShopper said:


> View attachment 5095002
> 
> This Minnie Mouse House for my 3 year olds birthday in July. She saw it and loved it. She has no idea it is coming and neither does my hubby    .


Sooo cute! I felt like a little girl back in time and delighting in this  picture. This may be too old for some tPFers here,  but your picture  reminded me of the times when I would fantasize looking at pictures in the Sears holiday catalogs!
Hope your 3 year old loves it!


----------



## mariliz11

Shopgirl1996 said:


> I love LV wallets.  I find them to be excellently designed and beautiful, too. Enjoy using it!


Me too! I have a small zippy, a medium sized and also a mini one so wanted a large one to complete my collection!


----------



## Shopgirl1996

mariliz11 said:


> Me too! I have a small zippy, a medium sized and also a mini one so wanted a large one to complete my collection!



I have the Zippy coin purse, the full sized Zippy, and the discontinued compact Zippy wallet.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Sunshine mama said:


> Sooo cute! I felt like a little girl back in time and delighting in this  picture. This may be too old for some tPFers here,  but your picture  reminded me of the times when I would fantasize looking at pictures in the Sears holiday catalogs!
> Hope your 3 year old loves it!


Thank you!    She and my 6 year old will probably end up playing with it together.  We love Disney stuff in this household.


----------



## limom

Anyone checked the Marimekko line at Nordies and Uniqhlo?
Super cute beach dresses:


----------



## arnott

My Disney Store Loot today!  The Cruella Key was free with purchase!


----------



## maggiesze1

These CL sneakers...


----------



## arnott

Today's Disney Store Loot!  I was too exhausted to go to 2 Disney Stores after work yesterday so I went  to the other Disney Store to get my second (free with $25.00 purchase) Cruella Key today!  I went planning to get the Baby Yoda plush with the tentacle soup, and the Baby Yoda Bag Clip.  Unfortnately when I asked for the Bag Clip, they were sold out!  So I frantically went around the Disney Store looking for another item to make it to the $25.00 mark to get the free key!  I wasn't able to find anything but then I finally went to the Mask section and found one single Baby Yoda bag Clip on top of the masks!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  So I grabbled the last one!


----------



## ConnieinSeattle

I found this.  It looks brand new, although it is "pre-owned."  Love it!!  Still has the plastic cover/protector things on the hardware.


----------



## Sunshine mama

I'm so excited to try these Nike Air Zoom Alphafly Next%  to see if they'll be more comfy than my current running shoes.


----------



## Kevinaxx

limom said:


> Anyone checked the Marimekko line at Nordies and Uniqhlo?
> Super cute beach dresses:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5095188


I love marimekko and thank you for the heads up they’re doing another round.  I purchased but will wait to see in person the length..

I also got a cute jacket and the crop top for pride


----------



## arnott

I'm not even familiar with Pokemon, I just like angry stuff!


----------



## starrynite_87

I’ve spent the past 24 hours in bed recovering from my 2nd dose of the Moderna vaccine with my credit card; purchased the Rebecca Minkoff MAB and Nikki and the Rebecca Minkoff Collection Rivington bag from Poshmark.


----------



## Sunshine mama

starrynite_87 said:


> I’ve spent the past 24 hours in bed recovering from my 2nd dose of the Moderna vaccine with my credit card; purchased these Rebecca Minkoff/Rebecca Minkoff Collection bags from Poshmark
> View attachment 5097346
> View attachment 5097347
> View attachment 5097348


Congrats on your 2nd shot!!


----------



## VSUVUS

Just picked up my latest purchases today...Swinger bag by Coach and Teva sandals (photo borrowed from ASOS)





I swear I’m not always shopping...


----------



## arnott

Hello,  Jerry!


----------



## limom

Kevinaxx said:


> I love marimekko and thank you for the heads up they’re doing another round.  I purchased but will wait to see in person the length..
> 
> I also got a cute jacket and the crop top for pride
> 
> View attachment 5097037
> View attachment 5097038


Their graphic tshirts are comparable in quality to Urban outfitters for a bargain price.


----------



## maggiesze1

Went a little crazy at Kate spade!!! Just got these all from their main site and the surprise site...couldn't resist the extra 40% from the main site and extra 10% with $125 order at the surprise site...


----------



## AntiqueShopper

maggiesze1 said:


> Went a little crazy at Kate spade!!! Just got these all from their main site and the surprise site...couldn't resist the extra 40% from the main site and extra 10% with $125 order at the surprise site...
> View attachment 5097611
> 
> View attachment 5097612
> 
> View attachment 5097613
> 
> View attachment 5097614
> 
> View attachment 5097615
> 
> View attachment 5097616


Love the crab bag!  It made me smile when I saw it!


----------



## skyqueen

Johnny Was silk kimono


----------



## arnott

Hello, Newman!!  Newman was the Seinfeld Funko Pop I wanted the most, but he sold out on the first day at my local Hot Topic.  So today I went to a further Hot Topic and got him!


----------



## Souzie

T-shirts..




Some K-Beauty essentials. Armani cushion foundation..




Private Doctor Minus serum. My last K-Beauty purchase, the seller included a sample of Missha Time Revolution vitality lotion and oh my gosh...it makes my skin look so smooth and radiant. Dare I say it's even better than my La Mer soft cream and Fresh Creme Ancienne. AND for a fraction of the price!  I had to order it on the spot...


----------



## arnott

"No soup for you!"


----------



## Kimbashop

Sunshine mama said:


> Sooo cute! I felt like a little girl back in time and delighting in this  picture. This may be too old for some tPFers here,  but your picture  reminded me of the times when I would fantasize looking at pictures in the Sears holiday catalogs!
> Hope your 3 year old loves it!


Those Sears holiday catalogues were the bomb! I spent so much time pouring over the pages and marking the things I wanted. And then looking at them over and over again.


----------



## Kimbashop

Sunshine mama said:


> I'm so excited to try these Nike Air Zoom Alphafly Next%  to see if they'll be more comfy than my current running shoes.
> View attachment 5096941


Looks like you will be running on clouds!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kimbashop said:


> Looks like you will be running on clouds!


You are right!I've only worn them inside my house so far due to the never ending rain,  but they are out of this world!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Got these straps.


----------



## Kimbashop

I have bought lots of clothing for our upcoming travel in July, now that we are all vaccinated (kids get final shots tomorrow).  We are heading to Mexico then to upstate Washington (north of Seattle) to see friends and family for beaching and backpacking in two radically different weather conditions. So, I ordered a bunch of clothes made from Merino wool from Woolx: a t-shirt, hoodie, 3 tanks and a long-sleeve t-shirt (in the colors below). Never thought I could wear wool in summer but it dries so quickly and you can wear them for days without the smell factor . I will be using the tanks on their own in Mexico and as layers in Washington.








And a Patagonia shop for a quick-dry hoodie for beach days and boating, and a packable rainshell (already proving useful with our east-coast weather lately). 



And this large, floppy, foldable beach hat.


----------



## Kimbashop

Sunshine mama said:


> Got these straps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5098357
> View attachment 5098358


from Jcrew? I will have to check them out. I have been looking for fun bag straps.


----------



## skyqueen

Kimbashop said:


> I have bought lots of clothing for our upcoming travel in July, now that we are all vaccinated (kids get final shots tomorrow).  We are heading to Mexico then to upstate Washington (north of Seattle) to see friends and family for beaching and backpacking in two radically different weather conditions. So, I ordered a bunch of clothes made from Merino wool from Woolx: a t-shirt, hoodie, 3 tanks and a long-sleeve t-shirt (in the colors below). Never thought I could wear wool in summer but it dries so quickly and you can wear them for days without the smell factor . I will be using the tanks on their own in Mexico and as layers in Washington.
> View attachment 5098347
> View attachment 5098348
> View attachment 5098349
> View attachment 5098350
> View attachment 5098351
> View attachment 5098352
> 
> 
> And a Patagonia shop for a quick-dry hoodie for beach days and boating, and a packable rainshell (already proving useful with our east-coast weather lately).
> View attachment 5098353
> View attachment 5098354
> 
> And this large, floppy, foldable beach hat.
> View attachment 5098356


You are on a roll! Enjoy!!!


----------



## limom

Kimbashop said:


> from Jcrew? I will have to check them out. I have been looking for fun bag straps.


The accessories are awesome. The Montauk bag is one of my fav. The liberty print cosmetic bags  
40%off pretty often and great reward program.


----------



## lovieluvslux

Gucci bronzer in the deepest colour.  It's so pretty.


----------



## mariliz11

Lilac knit top and slides - I love this color for summer!


----------



## arnott

mariliz11 said:


> Lilac knit top and slides - I love this color for summer!
> View attachment 5098554




Nice crop top!


----------



## mariliz11

arnott said:


> Nice crop top!


Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kimbashop said:


> from Jcrew? I will have to check them out. I have been looking for fun bag straps.


Yes. Jcrew straps are very well made and comfy.


----------



## arnott

Elaine Benes!     "Here's to those who wish us well, and those who don't can go to hell!"!


----------



## maggiesze1

Rainbow ombre Arista bracelet from Loren Hope!


----------



## lovieluvslux

I love the slides.  What is the brand and can this be purchased in USA?



mariliz11 said:


> Lilac knit top and slides - I love this color for summer!
> View attachment 5098554


----------



## mariliz11

lovieluvslux said:


> I love the slides.  What is the brand and can this be purchased in USA?


Thanks! It's a Greek handmade brand called Sante Shoes - just checked the website and they do ship via DHL worldwide


----------



## jelliedfeels

Christofle said:


> Just ordered a made to order straw hat to perfectly match my new ostrich Delvaux. It should arrive by the second week of June!


That sounds amazingly chic!!!


----------



## jelliedfeels

this babe


----------



## lovieluvslux

Thanks!



mariliz11 said:


> Thanks! It's a Greek handmade brand called Sante Shoes - just checked the website and they do ship via DHL worldwide


----------



## GhstDreamer

Some stocks.


----------



## rutabaga

Groceries (mainly snacks) from Trader Joe’s 

Most recent “fun” purchase was a gold vermeil herringbone necklace.


----------



## 880

Christofle said:


> Just ordered a made to order straw hat to perfectly match my new ostrich Delvaux. It should arrive by the second week of June!


Cannot wait to see a pic of this!


----------



## Christofle

880 said:


> Cannot wait to see a pic of this!


Can’t wait to wear it too… it is getting mighty warm and sunny!


----------



## arnott

Rainbow Stormtrooper!    My first rainbow Funko Pop!


----------



## 880

Dried fava beans from nuts.com. I mix the salted and unsalted ones together 








						Roasted Fava Beans (Salted) | Fava Beans | Nuts.com
					

Score a nutritious snack that's far from boring with roasted fava beans from Nuts.com. Also known as broad beans, they're loaded with fiber and protein.




					nuts.com


----------



## octopus17

Again, more ant killer - I swear there's an Ant Metropolis under the back of my house, lol! 

Waiting on a couple of tops for Summer and a pair of gold espradrille mid-height wedges from John Lewis.


----------



## arnott

Went to the Disney Store today because I phoned and they told me that had received the Cars Wishables.  I went into the store with the intention of buying Mater after watching a YouTube opening video where they said Mater is in the bag that feels overly stuffed!  I thought in that case, he'll be easy to feel.  I go into the Disney Store and they only have 3 Cars Blind Bags and none of them felt big.  So I left the Disney Store empty handed and dejected.  I went up the escalator and passed by a store with some Squishmallows at the front.  I went in and saw this one Walrus with his back facing me!  I picked him up and turned him around and was so excited!  This is my #1 most wanted Squishmallow and I have been searching all over for him.  He sold out at Hot Topic on the first day, and at this store he cost less than at Hot Topic!  And he was the last one!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Totally unexpected find!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So glad I waited and didn't pay double for him on eBay!


----------



## Kevinaxx




----------



## maggiesze1

This bag from one of my favorite designers....Of, course..Kurt Geiger..it was on sale and there was only 1 left!


----------



## maria28

Ordered a Marchesa Notte dress for my daughter (hopefully it will fit & it’ll be shoes shopping next ), bought a couple of Uniqlo x Jujutsu Kaisen tshirts for myself and an Inosuke (from Demon Slayer) hat for my son.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Got a pair of men's Nike Air Zoom Alphafly Next% for hubby cuz I fell in love with my recent purchase.
Now we have a matching pair.  (I didn't plan to buy the same color,  but it was either this or orange for him.)


----------



## arnott

arnott said:


> Went to the Disney Store today because I phoned and they told me that had received the Cars Wishables.  I went into the store with the intention of buying Mater after watching a YouTube opening video where they said Mater is in the bag that feels overly stuffed!  I thought in that case, he'll be easy to feel.  I go into the Disney Store and they only have 3 Cars Blind Bags and none of them felt big.  So I left the Disney Store empty handed and dejected.  I went up the escalator and passed by a store with some Squishmallows at the front.  I went in and saw this one Walrus with his back facing me!  I picked him up and turned him around and was so excited!  This is my #1 most wanted Squishmallow and I have been searching all over for him.  He sold out at Hot Topic on the first day, and at this store he cost less than at Hot Topic!  And he was the last one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Totally unexpected find!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So glad I waited and didn't pay double for him on eBay!





Alright, went to my further Disney Store today in hopes to find Mater, and they only had TWO Cars Blind Bags none of which felt like Mater!     At least I didn't leave empty handed this time, I got this cool pin that my local Disney Store didn't have yet:


----------



## Souzie

My deck project is back on again.   
Ordered some glass panels and railings and this pergola. It's getting painted a different color..



Also ordered this custom patio set with reclining chairs. Going to be a 30+ day wait for this one. Ughhhh...so long!


----------



## Sunshine mama

arnott said:


> Alright, went to my further Disney Store today in hopes to find Mater, and they only had TWO Cars Blind Bags none of which felt like Mater!     At least I didn't leave empty handed this time, I got this cool pin that my local Disney Store didn't have yet:



The artist made her look so cute!


----------



## Kimbashop

Found this Goyard slim zip a wallet at my local consignment shop. It is brand new, never used! I’ve been looking for a study travel wallet for small bags and this will be perfect


----------



## maris.crane

Versace Jeans Couture runners in the SSENSE sale





						Versace Jeans Couture for Women FW22 Collection | SSENSE Canada
					

Buy Versace Jeans Couture clothing & accessories and get Free Shipping & Returns in Canada. Shop the latest FW22 collection of Versace Jeans Couture for Women on SSENSE.com. Find what you are looking for amongst our directional selection of designer fashion and luxury streetwear.




					www.ssense.com


----------



## JenJBS

New slippers. Purple, of course.


----------



## pursegirl3

My first order on Etsy a silver and black diamond ring and onyx earrings. I now see why that site is so addicting!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> New slippers. Purple, of course.
> 
> View attachment 5102508


Looks really cozy.


----------



## cheremushki

Sunshine mama said:


> Got a pair of men's Nike Air Zoom Alphafly Next% for hubby cuz I fell in love with my recent purchase.
> Now we have a matching pair.  (I didn't plan to buy the same color,  but it was either this or orange for him.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5102440


It's like a Tiffany blue!  Is it comfy?


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Looks really cozy.



They are! I'm replacing my current, worn out, pair.


----------



## rutabaga

Hermes sur le nil EDT. I had this frag over ten years ago and miss it!


----------



## Sunshine mama

cheremushki said:


> It's like a Tiffany blue!  Is it comfy?


Yes. It's a really pretty blue. 
If you're looking for really comfortable shoes, 
trying is believing. I personally think the comfort level of these shoes while running is out of this world!!!


----------



## cheremushki

Little snack after all the running around!


----------



## maria28

pursegirl3 said:


> My first order on Etsy a silver and black diamond ring and onyx earrings. I now see why that site is so addicting!!


I love Etsy… some wonderful items & at the same time we are supporting independent artists/businesses


----------



## arnott

Just ordered this Scrabble Mask from a Canadian Seller on Etsy!  It was 20% off with free shipping!









						Scrabble 3 Layer Cotton Origami Design Mask With Filter Pocket - Etsy
					

This Face Masks & Coverings item by PuddingstoneCottage has 11 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from Canada. Listed on Feb 11, 2022




					www.etsy.com


----------



## GhstDreamer

maria28 said:


> Ordered a Marchesa Notte dress for my daughter (hopefully it will fit & it’ll be shoes shopping next ), bought a couple of Uniqlo x Jujutsu Kaisen tshirts for myself and an Inosuke (from Demon Slayer) hat for my son.
> 
> View attachment 5102343
> 
> 
> View attachment 5102345
> 
> 
> View attachment 5102347
> 
> 
> View attachment 5102350


Jujutsu Kaisen is a great anime series. I haven't finished the season yet. 

Today went to Shoppers and bought Friday the 13th game for the switch.


----------



## Shopgirl1996

I was feeling a little down today, and DH took the kids and me to the mall. (One of my favorite places! ) We did some window shopping and then had an early dinner. When I mentioned I wanted to go to the Louis Vuitton store and wanted to see the "By the Pool Collection", he said, "Let's go!" We were the last customers for the day; any later, and we would have been turned away. Also, it's funny, but I knew more about the collection than my SA. (One thing about shopping during COVID, though, is that you can't just browse the store at places like these anymore. You have to be paired with an SA and know what you are looking for. Glad I browsed the collection online.) Anyway, DH said he liked the wallet, too, and said to go get it. It's important to note that DH doesn't like shopping, so this was a big treat for me.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Shopgirl1996 said:


> I was feeling a little down today, and DH took the kids and me to the mall. (One of my favorite places! ) We did some window shopping and then had an early dinner. When I mentioned I wanted to go to the Louis Vuitton store and wanted to see the "By the Pool Collection", he said, "Let's go!" We were the last customers for the day; any later, and we would have been turned away. Also, it's funny, but I knew more about the collection than my SA. (One thing about shopping during COVID, though, is that you can't just browse the store at places like these anymore. You have to be paired with an SA and know what you are looking for. Glad I browsed the collection online.) Anyway, DH said he liked the wallet, too, and said to go get it. It's important to note that DH doesn't like shopping, so this was a big treat for me.


What a lovely time you must have had!
Lovely wallet too!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

cheremushki said:


> Little snack after all the running around!
> View attachment 5102595


Lovely coffee! 
WHAT'S IN THE BAGGGGG!!


----------



## octopus17

A fibre tape measure from Muji (£2.75) for my handbag - I'm a big fan of a tape measure, home and away. It might not be something that would immediately pop into ones mind as being essential, but I've found it really is...


----------



## Moxisox

We have the regular switch that my boys love playing together. They did virtual learning all year (last day was Friday), and did a great job working hard all year. So I grabbed a nintendo switch lite for them yesterday so they don’t have to share the one anymore. They were so excited.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Shopgirl1996 said:


> I was feeling a little down today, and DH took the kids and me to the mall. (One of my favorite places! ) We did some window shopping and then had an early dinner. When I mentioned I wanted to go to the Louis Vuitton store and wanted to see the "By the Pool Collection", he said, "Let's go!" We were the last customers for the day; any later, and we would have been turned away. Also, it's funny, but I knew more about the collection than my SA. (One thing about shopping during COVID, though, is that you can't just browse the store at places like these anymore. You have to be paired with an SA and know what you are looking for. Glad I browsed the collection online.) Anyway, DH said he liked the wallet, too, and said to go get it. It's important to note that DH doesn't like shopping, so this was a big treat for me.


Great story, wallet and hubby


----------



## cheremushki

Sunshine mama said:


> Lovely coffee!
> WHAT'S IN THE BAGGGGG!!





I bought myself a desk agenda cover for my birthday this month.  I told myself no more small bags and no more slgs.. And been trying to be responsible.  Then this stationary addiction is no joke   
I had to walk out from the store with just that, it was so hard.


----------



## arnott

Shopgirl1996 said:


> I was feeling a little down today, and DH took the kids and me to the mall. (One of my favorite places! ) We did some window shopping and then had an early dinner. When I mentioned I wanted to go to the Louis Vuitton store and wanted to see the "By the Pool Collection", he said, "Let's go!" We were the last customers for the day; any later, and we would have been turned away. *Also, it's funny, but I knew more about the collection than my SA. *(One thing about shopping during COVID, though, is that you can't just browse the store at places like these anymore. You have to be paired with an SA and know what you are looking for. Glad I browsed the collection online.) Anyway, DH said he liked the wallet, too, and said to go get it. It's important to note that DH doesn't like shopping, so this was a big treat for me.




Love the wallet!  It reminds me of Strawberry Lemonade!  I remember back in my LV days, it was common to know more that the SAs.


----------



## maria28

GhstDreamer said:


> Jujutsu Kaisen is a great anime series. I haven't finished the season yet.
> 
> Today went to Shoppers and bought Friday the 13th game for the switch.


Indeed…love JJK. Enjoy the rest of the season & your new game .


----------



## maria28

Just bought a pair of Veja sneakers for son since I had him with me this morning.


----------



## maria28

Just bought a pair of Veja sneakers for son since I had him with me this morning 


Shopgirl1996 said:


> I was feeling a little down today, and DH took the kids and me to the mall. (One of my favorite places! ) We did some window shopping and then had an early dinner. When I mentioned I wanted to go to the Louis Vuitton store and wanted to see the "By the Pool Collection", he said, "Let's go!" We were the last customers for the day; any later, and we would have been turned away. Also, it's funny, but I knew more about the collection than my SA. (One thing about shopping during COVID, though, is that you can't just browse the store at places like these anymore. You have to be paired with an SA and know what you are looking for. Glad I browsed the collection online.) Anyway, DH said he liked the wallet, too, and said to go get it. It's important to note that DH doesn't like shopping, so this was a big treat for me.


so pretty


----------



## cheremushki

Shopgirl1996 said:


> I was feeling a little down today, and DH took the kids and me to the mall. (One of my favorite places! ) We did some window shopping and then had an early dinner. When I mentioned I wanted to go to the Louis Vuitton store and wanted to see the "By the Pool Collection", he said, "Let's go!" We were the last customers for the day; any later, and we would have been turned away. Also, it's funny, but I knew more about the collection than my SA. (One thing about shopping during COVID, though, is that you can't just browse the store at places like these anymore. You have to be paired with an SA and know what you are looking for. Glad I browsed the collection online.) Anyway, DH said he liked the wallet, too, and said to go get it. It's important to note that DH doesn't like shopping, so this was a big treat for me.


Must..  Resist.... Going... baaacckkkkk


----------



## cheremushki

Yes.  These were absolute necessities. 
Technically one is a green, so it counts as a vegetables and another one has strawberries, so it's a fruit.  I'm still working on cutting out other unhealthy treats


----------



## maggiesze1

Yay! Managed to grab the 2 brooches from Erstwilder that I wanted!


----------



## maggiesze1

Needed a new mug for work...so, got this Glitter rainbow mug from Brumate!


----------



## mariliz11

These Castaner Chiara wedges, 50% off from net a porter. I got them in black sometime ago and wear them almost everyday so had to get a lighter color too!


----------



## arnott




----------



## maria28

Finally managed to place an order for a PS5 bundle (disc console, Ratchet & Clank game, PSN subscription).

Been following Twitter stock alert & tried at 2 different online shops today. One had sold out of all the disc console bundles by the time I got to the front of the virtual queue (even though I clicked on the link as soon as the link was tweeted).

Hopefully my order will be fulfilled without issues


----------



## skyqueen

DS is a huge Gumby fan...obsessed! I don't know how I finds these crazy things but he "needed" this to go back to school. My problem...not to let him wear the Gumby sneakers, socks, t-shirts, hat, face mask and now the backpack all at once!
I live in a Gumby world


----------



## Shopgirl1996

My older daughter's birthday is this Saturday. She will be turning 9 years old. 

We got her an iPad (8th generation) and a purple case (her favorite color).


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Shopgirl1996 said:


> My older daughter's birthday is this Saturday. She will be turning 9 years old.
> 
> We got her an iPad (8th generation) and a purple case (her favorite color).


Happy Birthday to your daughter!  Great gift!  She will love it!


----------



## JenJBS

This pretty purple Marc by Marc Jacobs.


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> This pretty purple Marc by Marc Jacobs.
> 
> View attachment 5105886


It's a gorgeous gorgeous purple!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Shopgirl1996 said:


> My older daughter's birthday is this Saturday. She will be turning 9 years old.
> 
> We got her an iPad (8th generation) and a purple case (her favorite color).


Lucky daughter!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> It's a gorgeous gorgeous purple!!!



Thank you!


----------



## rutabaga

Lemon and yellow rose/peony wreath:


----------



## arnott

Full head highlights:


----------



## tlamdang08

arnott said:


> Full head highlights:



Love it!


----------



## tlamdang08

Cute tote bag
	

		
			
		

		
	



And cute espresso cups and mug


----------



## arnott

tlamdang08 said:


> Love it!




Thank you!  I was expecting the highlights to be chunkier, but they look really fine.


----------



## tlamdang08

arnott said:


> Thank you!  I was expecting the highlights to be chunkier, but they look really fine.


It looks like your natural hair  
And yes the chunkier style is in trendy now, but … both have it own beauty!


----------



## arnott

tlamdang08 said:


> It looks like your natural hair
> And yes the chunkier style is in trendy now, but … both have it own beauty!




Here is the "before" picture.  I had not coloured my hair in over 2 years so this is my natural colour, white hairs and all!     Not too much of a difference?


----------



## maria28

arnott said:


> Here is the "before" picture.  I had not coloured my hair in over 2 years so this is my natural colour, white hairs and all!     Not too much of a difference?


Your hair looks gorgeous after and before…so thick and lush


----------



## Kevinaxx

Iphone se for my dad, Father’s Day coming up and the one he got from my sister (used, 6) is on its last legs. So I decided to buy new. 

debated on whether to get 12 or not but I think the similarity of the two is better and then maybe down the line he’d want to use Face ID.


----------



## Kimbashop

arnott said:


> Full head highlights:



fabulous!


----------



## arnott

Kimbashop said:


> fabulous!




Thanks!  I'm about to go shower with a shower cap on because they said it's best not to wash it for 2 days!


----------



## PlumeDuRenard

A pair of shoes online. So I haven't received them yet


----------



## etoupebirkin

Not exactly a purchase, but an adoption fee. Here’s my rescue puppy.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

etoupebirkin said:


> Not exactly a purchase, but an adoption fee. Here’s my rescue puppy.
> 
> View attachment 5107469
> View attachment 5107470


Awww!  You puppy is adorable! Congratulations!  Best. Purchase. Ever.


----------



## Sunshine mama

rutabaga said:


> Lemon and yellow rose/peony wreath:
> View attachment 5106048


Beautiful!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

etoupebirkin said:


> Not exactly a purchase, but an adoption fee. Here’s my rescue puppy.
> 
> View attachment 5107469
> View attachment 5107470


Sooooo adorable!!!


----------



## 880

etoupebirkin said:


> Not exactly a purchase, but an adoption fee. Here’s my rescue puppy.
> 
> View attachment 5107469
> View attachment 5107470


Congrats! So adorable! So happy for you both!


----------



## luckylove

etoupebirkin said:


> Not exactly a purchase, but an adoption fee. Here’s my rescue puppy.
> 
> View attachment 5107469
> View attachment 5107470



what a gorgeous puppy! Congratulations on your newest family member!


----------



## lovieluvslux

etoupebirkin said:


> Not exactly a purchase, but an adoption fee. Here’s my rescue puppy.
> 
> View attachment 5107469
> View attachment 5107470


Congrats on your new baby!  So excited about the adoption of rescue dogs.


----------



## limom

@etoupebirkin 
Congrats and much love to the two of you


----------



## JenJBS

etoupebirkin said:


> Not exactly a purchase, but an adoption fee. Here’s my rescue puppy.
> 
> View attachment 5107469
> View attachment 5107470



So precious!       Name?


----------



## arnott

etoupebirkin said:


> Not exactly a purchase, but an adoption fee. Here’s my rescue puppy.
> 
> View attachment 5107469
> View attachment 5107470




What kind of Dog?


----------



## etoupebirkin

arnott said:


> What kind of Dog?


She’s a mix of pointer, lab, and pittie.


----------



## etoupebirkin

JenJBS said:


> So precious!       Name?


Darla


----------



## JenJBS

etoupebirkin said:


> Darla



Hello, sweet Darla!  Pretty name for a pretty girl!


----------



## Kimbashop

etoupebirkin said:


> Not exactly a purchase, but an adoption fee. Here’s my rescue puppy.
> 
> View attachment 5107469
> View attachment 5107470


congratulations! what a precious face.


----------



## arnott




----------



## tlamdang08

A tea pot that can hold 2 cups of tea at a time


----------



## maggiesze1

This cute backpack..


----------



## tlamdang08

Last-minute at Trader Joe's


----------



## arnott

tlamdang08 said:


> A tea pot that can hold 2 cups of tea at a time
> View attachment 5107832




Nice wrist and bangle!


----------



## arnott

tlamdang08 said:


> Last-minute at Trader Joe's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5108001




What kind of flowers?  Iris?


----------



## arnott

maggiesze1 said:


> This cute backpack..
> View attachment 5107908




Love the colour!


----------



## Kevinaxx

I missed out on a really pretty dress 5-6 years ago? Because it was too expensive.

I got this as a treat myself with the new job.


----------



## tlamdang08

arnott said:


> What kind of flowers?  Iris?


I asked Dr Google: it’s called Gladiolus )


----------



## arnott

tlamdang08 said:


> I asked Dr Google: it’s called Gladiolus )




Thanks, I just googled!  It's in the Iris family!


----------



## maggiesze1

These ferragamo flats..couldnt resist the sale and a $50 off code NM sent me!   



And these colorful sneakers!


----------



## arnott

maggiesze1 said:


> These ferragamo flats..couldnt resist the sale and a $50 off code NM sent me!
> View attachment 5108609
> 
> 
> And these colorful sneakers!
> View attachment 5108610




Nice gold!


----------



## jjh11

I purchased a Issey Miyake shirt today. I’m so exciting


----------



## arnott

Uni!


----------



## Kevinaxx

work pants (can be worn causal or biz casual) uv resistant and also petite in stores… uv sweater top in white and the beige (beige is being shipped to me)…madewell top I couldn’t find a stock pic of so resorting to taking my own pic but I love the simplicity of it yet the minor details





I might end up getting some other stuff on the madewell site that wasn’t in stores xD but will try to be good.


----------



## Four Tails

I had to excuse myself from my niece’s birthday party last night to pump. I watched our family cut the cake from a spare bedroom as I was tethered by tubing to my traditional corded pump. Never again.

It was a no-brainer for me at that point — I ordered this wearable cordless breast pump as soon as I sat back down.


----------



## skyqueen

etoupebirkin said:


> Not exactly a purchase, but an adoption fee. Here’s my rescue puppy.
> 
> View attachment 5107469
> View attachment 5107470


The best gift! That little face and all the freckles


----------



## maggiesze1

I really need to stop buying sneakers...lol!
...Saw these Sketchers x Dr.Seuss pastel sneakers and I nearly died!!    ...they are basically me in a shoe! 


And these pink Celine sneakers as well...been trying to hunt down a pair of leather pink sneakers, so hopefully these fit the bill...


----------



## arnott

Duke Caboom!   Regular price $6.99 on sale for $2.99!


----------



## maria28

I was looking for a pair of ear buds for my daughter. Thought of AirPods, but when I did a Google search, these Mifo ones were at the top of the list & said “can even be used for swimming”…so thought I’ll give them a try


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Best hubby ever - bought a Giant Hello Kitty Squishmallows-


----------



## arnott

AntiqueShopper said:


> Best hubby ever - bought a Giant Hello Kitty Squishmallows-
> 
> View attachment 5109826




Congrats!  Where are you going to keep her?  Is it from Costco?


----------



## AntiqueShopper

arnott said:


> Congrats!  Where are you going to keep her?  Is it from Costco?


 Yes- it is from Costco.  I plan to keep it for about 5 minutes- the amount of time before my 6 year old realizes it is in the house


----------



## HauteMama

This is kind of silly, but I wanted inexpensive dinnerware for outdoor dining. These were so colorful and cheery that I just couldn't resist.


----------



## arnott

AntiqueShopper said:


> Yes- it is from Costco.  I plan to keep it for about 5 minutes- the amount of time before my 6 year old realizes it is in the house




I meant where are you going to place it?  I want a giant Chewbacca Squishmallow from Costco, but I have no place for something that big, so he'll end up sitting on the floor!


----------



## allaboutdaBAG

Hello,

I recently bought the Chanel mini flap with top handle in lambskin (although I would have LOVED the caviar one but couldn’t get). I’m debating if I should return or keep it. I’ve never bought a small handbag w/ that price, I usually if not always tend to buy bigger handbags. I thought I would love the mini flap and try having a small bag but now I’m not sure if the price is worth it. What do you guys think?!?


----------



## AntiqueShopper

arnott said:


> I meant where are you going to place it?  I want a giant Chewbacca Squishmallow from Costco, but I have no place for something that big, so he'll end up sitting on the floor!


 On the couch in the playroom.  I thought it would be a fun, giant pillow.  I don’t collect Squishmallows- I just wanted it for cute toy to use.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Aquazzura sandals


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

tlamdang08 said:


> Last-minute at Trader Joe's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5108001



That could be my shopping cart!  I LOVE TJ’s Butter Waffle cookies!!


----------



## bellarusa

A Mulberry Alexa.


----------



## skyqueen

I'm blaming Meryl Streep! She wore a straw hat in her last film that I loved. Couldn't find the exact one but found this 
Helen Kaminski


----------



## mariliz11

A third ear piercing


----------



## Sunshine mama

AntiqueShopper said:


> Best hubby ever - bought a Giant Hello Kitty Squishmallows-
> 
> View attachment 5109826


I bought this for my grown daughter!
This is what she wanted.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Was able to get these earrings!!!


----------



## breakfastatcartier

An LV Papillon 30 in Damier Ebene ...


----------



## Kimbashop

Sunshine mama said:


> Was able to get these earrings!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5112240
> View attachment 5112241
> View attachment 5112242


Love these!  You will have to do an ear shot!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kimbashop said:


> Love these!  You will have to do an ear shot!


Thank you!


----------



## maggiesze1

Finally Nordstrom rack had one back in stock!!


----------



## arnott

My Scrabble Mask just arrived today!


----------



## maggiesze1

Not that I needed another pair of sneakers... but I've been eyeing these ones and they went sale at Harvey Nichols plus I have a $50 credit off $250 so got these Sophia Webster riva butterfly sneakers plus added a pistachio chocolate bar and a lip balm to push it to $250...


----------



## Nana_5

A beautiful pair of shoes that don't fit


----------



## rutabaga

maggiesze1 said:


> Not that I needed another pair of sneakers... but I've been eyeing these ones and they went sale at Harvey Nichols plus I have a $50 credit off $250 so got these Sophia Webster riva butterfly sneakers plus added a pistachio chocolate bar and a lip balm to push it to $250...
> View attachment 5113492
> 
> View attachment 5113493



that pistachio bar is sooo good! It’s my favorite


----------



## rutabaga

More groceries...
Shin ramen on sale
Spinach, broccoli, enoki mushrooms
Brown sugar boba bars cuz it’s 100 degrees out


----------



## maggiesze1

rutabaga said:


> that pistachio bar is sooo good! It’s my favorite


Oh, that's good to hear! Now, im even more excited to try it!   never had pistachio chocolate before....


----------



## Sunshine mama

So my earrings arrived.


----------



## LemonDrop

A Chloe Marcie Mini in gray. Perfect for AirPods, cards and key fob.


----------



## LemonDrop




----------



## AntiqueShopper

Sunshine mama said:


> So my earrings arrived.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5114188


We need modeling pictures please!  So pretty


----------



## Sunshine mama

AntiqueShopper said:


> We need modeling pictures please!  So pretty


Thank you! I took  closeup shots by myself so they're not the best quality pictures. 
	

		
			
		

		
	


View attachment 5114242


----------



## jellyv

skyqueen said:


> I'm blaming Meryl Streep! She wore a straw hat in her last film that I loved. Couldn't find the exact one but found this
> Helen Kaminski



Love this and your pretty setting! On the Kaminski theme, my new summer bag


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you! I took  closeup shots by myself so they're not the best quality pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5114261
> View attachment 5114242
> 
> 
> View attachment 5114262


Those look gorgeous on you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

AntiqueShopper said:


> Those look gorgeous on you!


Hehehehe thank you.


----------



## skyqueen

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you! I took  closeup shots by myself so they're not the best quality pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5114261
> View attachment 5114242
> 
> 
> View attachment 5114262





Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you! I took  closeup shots by myself so they're not the best quality pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5114261
> View attachment 5114242
> 
> 
> View attachment 5114262


So unique! Love them!


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Aquazzura sandals


----------



## skyqueen

jellyv said:


> Love this and your pretty setting! On the Kaminski theme, my new summer bag
> 
> View attachment 5114268


I need this...where did you buy it?


----------



## jellyv

skyqueen said:


> I need this...where did you buy it?



Thank you! This style is called the Cassia S. It's available to buy from www.helenkaminski.com but I purchased from www.hats.com which is in fact the very same business.  I even called the Kaminski site contact line to make sure, and that's how I learned that Kaminski is now a brand of Bollman Hats, whose site is Hats.com. They're located in Amish country in PA and ship from there; had good communication with them.

The Kaminski people themselves told me it was better to buy at Hats.com because they include a prepaid return label in case you need to return!


----------



## Sunshine mama

skyqueen said:


> So unique! Love them!


Thank you!


----------



## Kevinaxx

Imac, guess which color..


----------



## arnott

After a long and gruelling day at work I came home to this cutie!


----------



## 880

rutabaga said:


> More groceries...
> Shin ramen on sale
> Spinach, broccoli, enoki mushrooms
> Brown sugar boba bars cuz it’s 100 degrees out


What is a brown sugar boba bar! It sounds amazing!
edit: I just googled it, and of course it’s amazing! Wow!








						Costco Brown Sugar Boba Bars Review - Costcuisine
					

Costco Brown Sugar Boba Bars Review. Everyone is loving these delicious Costco brown sugar boba ice cream bars! Costco food and product review blog - eating my way through Costco for you!




					www.costcuisine.com
				




@rutabaga, @maggiesze1, I love pistachio chocolate bars too!

now I want chocolate and it’s 7am 

@jellyv, love your straw bag! I just bought a Helen Kminski straw sun visor (Nordstrom’s) and I love it.


----------



## skyqueen

Cannot resist a bargain! UGG Annalise Teddy jacket...I wear these jackets all winter long with leggings and UGG boots. My uniform 









						UGG® Black Chevron Annalise Teddy Jacket - Women
					

Wrap yourself in the comfort of this solid-hue teddy jacket made with an oh-soft fabric that makes you never want to take it off. Subtle chevron detailing along the front makes this jacket stand out from the rest in your closet.




					www.zulily.com


----------



## skyqueen

jellyv said:


> Thank you! This style is called the Cassia S. It's available to buy from www.helenkaminski.com but I purchased from www.hats.com which is in fact the very same business.  I even called the Kaminski site contact line to make sure, and that's how I learned that Kaminski is now a brand of Bollman Hats, whose site is Hats.com. They're located in Amish country in PA and ship from there; had good communication with them.
> 
> The Kaminski people themselves told me it was better to buy at Hats.com because they include a prepaid return label in case you need to return!


I ended up buying from the Kaminski website. I got the nougat/nut color that matches my hat. Perfect bag for the beach!
Thank you for the nudge 








						Cassia S
					

Carry your essentials this season with Cassia S. Constructed from our premium 100% Madagascan Raffia this small handheld basket bag features internal pockets and detachable straps for a practical styling option. Small Handheld Basket Feature Stitch Wattle" Stitch Detachable and Adjustable Extra...




					helenkaminski.com


----------



## jellyv

skyqueen said:


> I ended up buying from the Kaminski website. I got the nougat/nut color that matches my hat. Perfect bag for the beach!
> Thank you for the nudge


 It's gorgeous in Nougat, I almost chose it myself. Actually I knew I'd like the bag because it looked great in all the color options. Post a pic once it's here!

So...now I need a hat like yours to match my bag!


----------



## skyqueen

jellyv said:


> It's gorgeous in Nougat, I almost chose it myself. Actually I knew I'd like the bag because it looked great in all the color options. Post a pic once it's here!


I will...excited! I have been using a cute LongChamp, for the beach, but I'm sick of it. Plus, my favorite type of bag...top handle/shoulder bag. Win/Win! I'm going to invest in a bag insert. I bring a sandwich/drink from my favorite sandwich shop everyday and since the lining is light...this should help. I'm clumsy! 
You made my "bag summer"!


----------



## arnott

Pinocchio  Stitch!


----------



## rutabaga

At last! Pulled the trigger on some outdoor furniture. We ordered everything pictured except only two armchairs plus a chaise lounger:


----------



## arnott

My first Harveys Wallet!  After using my bulky Louis Vuitton Vernis Koala Wallet since 2007, it's nice to have a wallet that's more slim that will fit better into smaller bags!  For those not familiar with Harveys, they do official collaborations with Disney and their items are made out of seat belts!  Each wallet is different depending on where they cut the seat belt, so I'm happy mine has all my favourite Star Wars characters!  Mine has Darth Vader instead of a Stormtrooper!  I was pleasantly surprised with the lining, which has TIE Fighters and stars!


----------



## haute okole

Just reupholstered a ratty old chaise that used to serve as a dog bed.  It was in the garage for months and about to end up in the trash.  My husband inherited it and I wanted to save it.  Just in time for Fathers Day.


----------



## arnott

Just unboxed my first Funko Pop Pin!      I love that it has a stand so it can stand on it's own!  Which one do you like better?


----------



## skyqueen

haute okole said:


> Just reupholstered a ratty old chaise that used to serve as a dog bed.  It was in the garage for months and about to end up in the trash.  My husband inherited it and I wanted to save it.  Just in time for Fathers Day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5115243
> View attachment 5115244


Came out gorgeous and looks so comfortable! Your husband will love it


----------



## Souzie

880 said:


> What is a brown sugar boba bar! It sounds amazing!
> edit: I just googled it, and of course it’s amazing! Wow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Costco Brown Sugar Boba Bars Review - Costcuisine
> 
> 
> Costco Brown Sugar Boba Bars Review. Everyone is loving these delicious Costco brown sugar boba ice cream bars! Costco food and product review blog - eating my way through Costco for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.costcuisine.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @rutabaga, @maggiesze1, I love pistachio chocolate bars too!
> 
> now I want chocolate and it’s 7am
> 
> @jellyv, love your straw bag! I just bought a Helen Kminski straw sun visor (Nordstrom’s) and I love it.


Oh my gosh...those boba bars are soooo good!!! And I normally hate boba.


----------



## Kimbashop

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you! I took  closeup shots by myself so they're not the best quality pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5114261
> View attachment 5114242
> 
> 
> View attachment 5114262


These are exquisite! They look lovely on you.


----------



## Kevinaxx

Brought it at Kinokuniya for more $ but I don’t mind since it’s supporting small businesses.  I always love this binder style, not just the quality but the colors.



Also



Don’t mind my pale hand and nails xD I’ve been a bit lazy this weekend  and pale bc I don’t get out as much this past year plus


----------



## inverved

Once I saw it was 60% off, I caved.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Delvaux Brillant MM


----------



## maggiesze1

This super cute lip balm that I saw in a Facebook ad...OK, I admit I only bought it for the packaging and the cute little applicator!!


----------



## LemonDrop

@haute okole I want to curl up in that chair and sleep.


----------



## Kevinaxx

I’m a sucker for mini stuff but this blue is also a really nice teal blue (lighting throws it off).

i love pilot gel pens bc they’re really good and inexpensive. Thinking of getting the mixed color of 36 for $56 which is .64/pen. Though do I really need it… there’s also 10 pack of mini for 14.19 so 1.42/pen :/


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Calico Critter Train for my daughter’s upcoming birthday.  She turns 4 next month.


----------



## rutabaga

Annabelle hydrangeas and Cecile Brunner roses. I want my front yard fence to be covered in a carpet of little pink roses:


----------



## tlamdang08

AntiqueShopper said:


> We need modeling pictures please!  So pretty





Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you! I took  closeup shots by myself so they're not the best quality pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5114261
> View attachment 5114242
> 
> 
> View attachment 5114262


Wow, beautiful


----------



## anthrosphere

Atoll blue Chloe Paraty.


----------



## tlamdang08

Bought these two sets of historical collections for my son to celebrate his Graduation and his birthday in August. We had to drive 6 hours today (3 hours each ways   )


I also bought a Jeep for myself (from my brother since he will move out of country soon)
I will be back on the road to chase: seascape, night scape, landscape photos...


----------



## Sunshine mama

tlamdang08 said:


> Wow, beautiful


Thank you so much!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

tlamdang08 said:


> Bought these two sets of historical collections for my son to celebrate his Graduation and his birthday in August. We had to drive 6 hours today (3 hours each ways   )
> View attachment 5116298
> 
> I also bought a Jeep for myself (from my brother since he will move out of country soon)
> I will be back on the road to chase: seascape, night scape, landscape photos...
> View attachment 5116302


Awww, seems like beautiful adventure is in the air!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

AntiqueShopper said:


> View attachment 5116028
> 
> Calico Critter Train for my daughter’s upcoming birthday.  She turns 4 next month.


I want this!!! It's so cute and pretty!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Sunshine mama said:


> I want this!!! It's so cute and pretty!


Thank you!  She loves Calico Critters.  They are one of her favorite toys.


----------



## arnott

Yesterday Brian May posted on his Instagram that at 1:45pm BST (That's 5:45am where I am!) he'd be putting up a special opportunity to secure a limited edition of his solo album.  At 5:45am this morning he posts a video where he says he signed the first 1000 copies of the box set and they are now available for purchase.  I thought 1000 copies was a decent amount but it sold out within minutes even when they limited it to one per customer!    I'm lucky I woke up early and was able to order one! 









						Back To The Light Limited *SIGNED* Collectors Edition Boxset
					

Back To The Light Limited *SIGNED* Collectors Edition Boxset




					www.queenonlinestore.com


----------



## AntiqueShopper

So. . . Target had an excellent toy sale yesterday for Prime Days- $25 off a $100 purchase. Plus all the toys were on additional sales.  I bought a lot of clothing for my daughter’s Our Generation Doll (Targets version of American Girl).  Plus, my almost 4 year old wanted a Dog House playset for her Our Generation plush Dog.  I also bought a gift for one of my daughter’s friends.  I saved about $35  .


----------



## maria28

Amazon Prime day shopping: 

- Sony bundle: Additional PS5 controller & charging dock.
- air purifiers for 3 of the bedrooms & living room.  Hope it’ll help with the hayfever symptoms.


----------



## Kimbashop

skyqueen said:


> I ended up buying from the Kaminski website. I got the nougat/nut color that matches my hat. Perfect bag for the beach!
> Thank you for the nudge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cassia S
> 
> 
> Carry your essentials this season with Cassia S. Constructed from our premium 100% Madagascan Raffia this small handheld basket bag features internal pockets and detachable straps for a practical styling option. Small Handheld Basket Feature Stitch Wattle" Stitch Detachable and Adjustable Extra...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> helenkaminski.com


I was inspired by both you and @jellyv to check out these bags and ordered one that was on sale with an added discount as a new customer on hats.com. It will be a great summer bag for me. This will join my new Scout bags for beach, pool, and happy hours.


----------



## Kevinaxx

I’m such a dork. Got these color plugs, wanted just one but no one sold one, and the ones that sold a dozen was black and I am a bit stubborn for wanting color so now I have 100. Worth it though.

also got my marimekko dress.


----------



## Leximysterious

My fun purchase was a new to me Coach purse more practical side fresh fruit and veggies.  Most importantly treats for the kitty cat


----------



## meowkittycat

Aside from the essentials, my latest purchase is a Staub Dutch oven. I own a Le Creuset but I wanted a larger one and thought it would be the perfect time to try a Staub.


----------



## 880

I’m on a diet but I’m weak, so I ordered a trio of pepperoni sausage Chicago deep dish pizzas to be delivered via gold belly.com. It was one of those orders late at night when you momentarily forget you are in the midst of intermittent fasting and trying to avoid junk carbs! @Kimbashop, the bag looks fabulous, but in this thread, I’m always drawn to the ice cream sundaes


----------



## AntiqueShopper

880 said:


> I’m on a diet but I’m weak, so I ordered a trio of pepperoni sausage Chicago deep dish pizzas to be delivered via gold belly.com. It was one of those orders late at night when you momentarily forget you are in the midst of intermittent fasting and trying to avoid junk carbs! @Kimbashop, the bag looks fabulous, but in this thread, I’m always drawn to the ice cream sundaes


I know that feeling well!   The pizza sounds delicious!


----------



## limom

This summer, I am giving myself permission to let it all hang out.
I start low carb or whatever in September
In the meantime:


----------



## AntiqueShopper

limom said:


> This summer, I am giving myself permission to let it all hang out.
> I start low carb or whatever in September
> In the meantime:
> View attachment 5118990


That looks delicious!


----------



## 880

limom said:


> This summer, I am giving myself permission to let it all hang out.
> I start low carb or whatever in September
> In the meantime:
> View attachment 5118990


I have no words! Wow!


----------



## Kimbashop

880 said:


> I’m on a diet but I’m weak, so I ordered a trio of pepperoni sausage Chicago deep dish pizzas to be delivered via gold belly.com. It was one of those orders late at night when you momentarily forget you are in the midst of intermittent fasting and trying to avoid junk carbs! @Kimbashop, the bag looks fabulous, but in this thread, I’m always drawn to the ice cream sundaes


I know that weakness! The sundae is from our local dairy. You can literally see the cows and the dairy farm that produce the milk and ice cream. Whenever I weaken, I say things like, "I think I will go support a local business today."


----------



## skyqueen

limom said:


> This summer, I am giving myself permission to let it all hang out.
> I start low carb or whatever in September
> In the meantime:
> View attachment 5118990


Life’s short…enjoy! If I lived closer to you I’d definitely join you. Yum!


----------



## Shopgirl1996

meowkittycat said:


> Aside from the essentials, my latest purchase is a Staub Dutch oven. I own a Le Creuset but I wanted a larger one and thought it would be the perfect time to try a Staub.



Ooh!!! I love Staub and Le Creuset dutch ovens! Which Staub dutch oven did you get?


----------



## brnicutie

My last purchase was $1.50 hot dog and drink from Costco. It's seriously the best deal besides their $5 whole roasted chicken.


----------



## mariliz11

This bikini from Oysho and Fenty Glow Gloss Bomb, all perfect for a beach day!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Kevinaxx said:


> View attachment 5115469
> 
> Brought it at Kinokuniya for more $ but I don’t mind since it’s supporting small businesses.  I always love this binder style, not just the quality but the colors.
> 
> View attachment 5115472
> 
> Also
> 
> View attachment 5115473
> 
> Don’t mind my pale hand and nails xD I’ve been a bit lazy this weekend  and pale bc I don’t get out as much this past year plus



I just licked the screen.


----------



## Kevinaxx

brnicutie said:


> My last purchase was $1.50 hot dog and drink from Costco. It's seriously the best deal besides their $5 whole roasted chicken.


Their cheese pizza…

and I normally don’t like cheese on my pizza but something about that thick slice just makes me drool.




Hermes Nuttynut said:


> I just licked the screen.


It was soooo good!


----------



## skyqueen

jellyv said:


> Love this and your pretty setting! On the Kaminski theme, my new summer bag
> 
> View attachment 5114268


My bag came today...love it, perfect for the beach! Looks great with my hat. I'll take a pic tomorrow. Thanks again for the tip


----------



## GhstDreamer

Recent purchases:

Shin Megami Tensai 3 for the switch
Some more stocks (I got a good tip from someone so hopefully that pans out)

And still trying to snag a PS5 but all I ever get is a refresh page.  Granted there aren't any games I want to play on it. It is more of a FOMO thing.


----------



## maggiesze1

Couldn't help it...really wanted these Irregular Choice boots!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

XBox Series S - my son turns 9 next month.  We ordered it this morning for him.  

However all he asked for was for me to cook all his favorite meals all day  - homemade bread, homemade Mac and cheese, “Fried” Pickles (which I bake in the oven) and box confetti cupcakes with homemade cream cheese frosting. His food list keeps growing


----------



## skyqueen

AntiqueShopper said:


> XBox Series S - my son turns 9 next month.  We ordered it this morning for him.
> 
> However all he asked for was for me to cook all his favorite meals all day  - homemade bread, homemade Mac and cheese, “Fried” Pickles (which I bake in the oven) and box confetti cupcakes with homemade cream cheese frosting. His food list keeps growing
> View attachment 5120498


What a wonderful surprise...he'll love it 
p.s. His favorite meals sound pretty damn good, too!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

skyqueen said:


> What a wonderful surprise...he'll love it
> p.s. His favorite meals sound pretty damn good, too!


Thank you!  Yes- he has been planning a food list for several months


----------



## arnott

Toy Story Alien!


----------



## meowkittycat

Shopgirl1996 said:


> Ooh!!! I love Staub and Le Creuset dutch ovens! Which Staub dutch oven did you get?


I chose the La Mer colour, if that's what you mean. 24cm. My LC is 20cm.


----------



## maggiesze1

Saw these Rene Caovilla lace sneakers from the BG sale and decided to try them out! Always need some blingy sneakers!


----------



## arnott

A Kendama!


----------



## Kevinaxx

Ordered cake toppers (dinosaur) for the nephew bday and also got a mini Thomas train (he loves that) so he can also have it as a toy after but I plan to put it on the cake (after making sure to disinfect the bottom of course).

picked up the Parisian flan

and got a few goodies after brunch with a friend




Had tequila wheatgrass aloe Vera and egg white drink with fried chicken sandwich and fried asparagus.


----------



## arnott

Finally pulled the trigger on a handmade ring I've had my eye on since last year!     Just ordered this:


----------



## skyqueen

Lancone is having a sale at Macy's...20% off. I love their mascara and have used it for years. Trying a new mascara! Also bought the Cil Booster and the Hypnoise eye shadow set in kaki. Their eyeshadows are highly pigmented and stay on well. Sale ends today!



			https://www.macys.com/shop/product/lancome-lash-idole-lash-lifting-volumizing-mascara-collection?ID=11748860&cm_mmc=OpsEmail-_-240_order_confirmation-_-11748860-_-MB&m_sc=em&m_sb=OpsEmail&m_tp=1C&m_cn=240_order_confirmation&m_pi=MB&m_l=11748860&m_s=OES-EOD2401CMCOM062721&cm_lm_mo64=bGVzbGV5X2Nfd2FsbGFjZUBob3RtYWlsLmNvbQ==


----------



## Kimbashop

skyqueen said:


> Lancone is having a sale at Macy's...20% off. I love their mascara and have used it for years. Trying a new mascara! Also bought the Cil Booster and the Hypnoise eye shadow set in kaki. Their eyeshadows are highly pigmented and stay on well. Sale ends today!
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.macys.com/shop/product/lancome-lash-idole-lash-lifting-volumizing-mascara-collection?ID=11748860&cm_mmc=OpsEmail-_-240_order_confirmation-_-11748860-_-MB&m_sc=em&m_sb=OpsEmail&m_tp=1C&m_cn=240_order_confirmation&m_pi=MB&m_l=11748860&m_s=OES-EOD2401CMCOM062721&cm_lm_mo64=bGVzbGV5X2Nfd2FsbGFjZUBob3RtYWlsLmNvbQ==


I am also a Lancôme mascara fan. I’ve been wearing it for over 30 years now, straying for a while and eventually coming back to it. I usually buy their regular classic one but recently bought their Idole mascara to try out and I think it might be my new fave.

thanks for the sale tip and the review of their eye shadows(which I haven’t tried).


----------



## limom

Ooh, thanks for the tip. I have used Bifacils for years!


----------



## tlamdang08

arnott said:


> Finally pulled the trigger on a handmade ring I've had my eye on since last year!     Just ordered this:


Love it ( the composition  ), do you mind to share the link of the website please.


----------



## arnott

Just ordered this Cactus Coaster on Etsy!  I've had my eye on it for years!  It's been showcased by Etsy and is one of Etsy's picks!









						Coasters Cactus Cactus Coaster Coaster Set Cacti Cactus - Etsy
					

This Coasters item by CliveRoddy has 34759 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from United Kingdom. Listed on Aug 29, 2022




					www.etsy.com


----------



## arnott

tlamdang08 said:


> Love it ( the composition  ), do you mind to share the link of the website please.




Here you go:









						ELINA GLEIZER
					

Avant-Garde Jewelry & Accessories Brand. Minimal, Unisex, Unique & Functional, Handmade Jewelry. Inspired by geometry, abstract art & organic structures.




					elinagleizer.com
				




Also, love these "artsy" pictures she took of her Wolf Rings:


----------



## haute okole

Our tickets to Harry Potter and the Cursed Child were cancelled, so I bought 2 Center Court tickets to Wimbledon!  So excited, my daughter is on her high school tennis team.  This will be fun.


----------



## skyqueen

haute okole said:


> Our tickets to Harry Potter and the Cursed Child were cancelled, so I bought 2 Center Court tickets to Wimbledon!  So excited, my daughter is on her high school tennis team.  This will be fun.


How wonderful! Enjoy yourselves!!!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

My 3 year old tricked me into buying this for her.    She loves puppies and Squishmallows.


----------



## bergafer3

M.A.C lipstick and blush from the Cruella collection


----------



## Shopgirl1996

AntiqueShopper said:


> View attachment 5123542
> 
> My 3 year old tricked me into buying this for her.    She loves puppies and Squishmallows.



LOL! So cute! I also get tricked by my kids to buy them adorable things.


----------



## rutabaga

Vitruvi lavender oil


----------



## Sunshine mama

880 said:


> I’m on a diet but I’m weak, so I ordered a trio of pepperoni sausage Chicago deep dish pizzas to be delivered via gold belly.com. It was one of those orders late at night when you momentarily forget you are in the midst of intermittent fasting and trying to avoid junk carbs! @Kimbashop, the bag looks fabulous, but in this thread, I’m always drawn to the ice cream sundaes


Ohhh. I would love to diet with you! Sounds really fun and delicious.


----------



## Sunshine mama

AntiqueShopper said:


> XBox Series S - my son turns 9 next month.  We ordered it this morning for him.
> 
> However all he asked for was for me to cook all his favorite meals all day  - homemade bread, homemade Mac and cheese, “Fried” Pickles (which I bake in the oven) and box confetti cupcakes with homemade cream cheese frosting. His food list keeps growing
> View attachment 5120498


Awwwwwwww. He sounds very sweet! And you must be a great cook!


----------



## 880

Kevinaxx said:


> Had tequila wheatgrass aloe Vera and egg white drink with fried chicken sandwich and fried asparagus.


This sentence made the tequila and fried chicken sandwich sound so healthy! It’s the distraction of wheatgrass aloe!

@haute okole, have fun at wimbledon! Sounds amazing!

@Sunshine mama, we would all have a great time ‘dieting’ together


----------



## Sunshine mama

haute okole said:


> Our tickets to Harry Potter and the Cursed Child were cancelled, so I bought 2 Center Court tickets to Wimbledon!  So excited, my daughter is on her high school tennis team.  This will be fun.


Sounds so fun!


----------



## Kevinaxx

880 said:


> This sentence made the tequila and fried chicken sandwich sound so healthy! It’s the distraction of wheatgrass aloe!
> 
> @haute okole, have fun at wimbledon! Sounds amazing!
> 
> @Sunshine mama, we would all have a great time ‘dieting’ together


Life is all about balance! But I’m careful to double/triple check, I ran into Whole Foods to do a locker pick up (another gripe) but then noticed they have my fave revive kombucha in stock (I’ve pretty much brought out from the local Safeway and the Safeway near work). They had it in a large jug too (new to me) so I calculated, normally it’s $3 on sale, $3.29 for 12floz and the jug is 60floz for $14.79 but wait! There’s the mini one on sale if you’re prime, and so it’s $5.40 for two or $2.7 for one or $13.75 for the equivalent of 60floz so in this case having the smaller ones isn’t cheaper.

I spend but like earning $, I don’t like to leave anything on the table.

it also makes me feel good to be drinking probiotics when I’m eating fried food (balance xD).

(5 was all they had left or id have brought more…)


----------



## 880

Kevinaxx said:


> They had it in a large jug too (new to me) so I calculated, normally it’s $3 on sale, $3.29 for 12floz and the jug is 60floz for $14.79 but wait! There’s the mini one on sale if you’re prime, and so it’s $5.40 for two or $2.7 for one or $13.75 for the equivalent of 60floz so in this case having the smaller ones isn’t cheaper.


Now this sounds like an LSAT word game secti9n question from years ago. . .


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kevinaxx said:


> Life is all about balance! But I’m careful to double/triple check, I ran into Whole Foods to do a locker pick up (another gripe) but then noticed they have my fave revive kombucha in stock (I’ve pretty much brought out from the local Safeway and the Safeway near work). They had it in a large jug too (new to me) so I calculated, normally it’s $3 on sale, $3.29 for 12floz and the jug is 60floz for $14.79 but wait! There’s the mini one on sale if you’re prime, and so it’s $5.40 for two or $2.7 for one or $13.75 for the equivalent of 60floz so in this case having the smaller ones isn’t cheaper.
> 
> I spend but like earning $, I don’t like to leave anything on the table.
> 
> it also makes me feel good to be drinking probiotics when I’m eating fried food (balance xD).
> 
> (5 was all they had left or id have brought more…)


Man!!! You are a math genius!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

880 said:


> Now this sounds like an LSAT word game secti9n question from years ago. . .


I was about to get my calculator app open!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Some peaches for this homemade peach crumble. @880 this is how I diet.


----------



## 880

Sunshine mama said:


> Some peaches for this homemade peach crumble. @880 this is how I diet.
> View attachment 5124003


Faints! At the sight of both whipped cream and ice cream on amazing looking peach cobbler


----------



## Kevinaxx

Sunshine mama said:


> Some peaches for this homemade peach crumble. @880 this is how I diet.
> View attachment 5124003


This looks so goood!!


Sunshine mama said:


> I was about to get my calculator app open!!!


I just ordered another financial calculator because I misplaced mine… I think subconsciously I was over it.


880 said:


> Now this sounds like an LSAT word game secti9n question from years ago. . .


You’re too sweet. I think my mind is just geared towards making things simple more difficult then it needs to be 

but on another note I am currently studying for cfa


----------



## 880

Kevinaxx said:


> This looks so goood!!
> 
> I just ordered another financial calculator because I misplaced mine… I think subconsciously I was over it.
> 
> You’re too sweet. I think my mind is just geared towards making things simple more difficult then it needs to be
> 
> but on another note I am currently studying for cfa


Is that the three part exam? You need the calories for energy for the exam! Hugs


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Some peaches for this homemade peach crumble. @880 this is how I diet.
> View attachment 5124003



Yummy! Enjoy!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kevinaxx said:


> This looks so goood!!
> 
> I just ordered another financial calculator because I misplaced mine… I think subconsciously I was over it.
> 
> You’re too sweet. I think my mind is just geared towards making things simple more difficult then it needs to be
> 
> but on another note I am currently studying for cfa


Thank you! And did you know there are many versions of the calculator apps? 
And I also make simple things more difficult to understand.  Like when my 1st child asked me where she came from,  I had to explain to her why sometimes 1+1=3!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Yummy! Enjoy!


Thank you!


----------



## arnott

Presenting my latest Wishable!  Tow Mater!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I can safely say that out of the 5 Cars Blind Bag Wishables I felt at 2 Disney Stores, none of them were Mater!  He is thicker than the others!  Mater was the only one I wanted, so no regrets getting him off eBay!  All of the Cars Blind Bags are now sold out in both of my Disney Stores!  I love the detail that he has one headlight that doesn’t work!


----------



## limom

My last purchase. I am training my son to clean his apartment and let me tell you. 
We are ready to hire a cleaning service
Here is the beast


----------



## skyqueen

limom said:


> My last purchase. I am training my son to clean his apartment and let me tell you.
> We are ready to hire a cleaning service
> Here is the beast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5124333


If you have to clean, might as well clean with a COBALT BLUE vacuum! What a hoot!  Sending good and productive thoughts to your DS


----------



## limom

skyqueen said:


> If you have to clean, might as well clean with a COBALT BLUE vacuum! What a hoot!  Sending good and productive thoughts to your DS


The thing is he has severe ADHD, and is not bothered by the dirt at all.
Come to think of it, his father does not care either.


----------



## pixiejenna

maggiesze1 said:


> Needed a new mug for work...so, got this Glitter rainbow mug from Brumate!
> View attachment 5104364



How do you like it? I’m not familiar with the brand but I love the rainbow glitter it makes me want to get maybe the pint.


----------



## limom

Ulta has vitamins on sale.


----------



## pixiejenna

I bought a HVAC since our AC was done and it‘s too hot to not have it. I tried to make due with a window unit but it wasn’t enough to cool down the home it mostly just worked in the one room. It’s hotter inside than it is outside I can’t wait to be cool again.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Some flowers and some melons.


----------



## maggiesze1

pixiejenna said:


> How do you like it? I’m not familiar with the brand but I love the rainbow glitter it makes me want to get maybe the pint.


I just started using mine today...and I LOVE it!!  I mainly use mine for tea though... Their mugs are very good quality..I had the Mermaid 20oz one for a few years and it still looks pretty good. I just couldn't resist that rainbow glitter and I really wanted one with a handle.


----------



## pixiejenna

maggiesze1 said:


> I just started using mine today...and I LOVE it!!  I mainly use mine for tea though... Their mugs are very good quality..I had the Mermaid 20oz one for a few years and it still looks pretty good. I just couldn't resist that rainbow glitter and I really wanted one with a handle.



I ended up buying it and the purple/blue metallic rainbow one. I usually use the big yeti cups. I pretty much drink iced tea or iced water all day. I’m like 5 years old if it’s glittery or rainbow I need it lol.


----------



## lux_and_learning

gas... unfortunately. Darn you expensive California gas prices!


----------



## maria28

GhstDreamer said:


> Recent purchases:
> 
> Shin Megami Tensai 3 for the switch
> Some more stocks (I got a good tip from someone so hopefully that pans out)
> 
> And still trying to snag a PS5 but all I ever get is a refresh page.  Granted there aren't any games I want to play on it. It is more of a FOMO thing.



I got mine by following Twitter alert accounts.  Might be worth trying this? Hope you find one soon x


----------



## rutabaga

Plane ticket and hotel room to see my sister for her baby shower!


----------



## Sunshine mama

rutabaga said:


> Plane ticket and hotel room to see my sister for her baby shower!


Oh that sounds exciting!


----------



## lemondln

coco brown sugar bubble tea


----------



## rutabaga

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh that sounds exciting!



It was a bit of an impulse purchase since it’s for next weekend. I thought my husband would drive down with me, but he wasn’t interested so I booked everything this morning.


----------



## arnott

Starbucks Javachip Frappuccino with no whipped cream.


----------



## Kevinaxx

Netaporter wanted $10 for shipping. Not sure when this happened? I never paid for shipping before. I’ve been shopping with them since forever. Heck, when the outnet was around I got those big ol white paper thin bags along with my buys… didn’t get to participate in the $1, $2 annis bc my computer + connection sucked (much better now thank you fiber).

so I brought them from Nike, no charge on shipping and same price.


----------



## maria28

A burberry belt for my son


----------



## JenJBS

I know it's a bit early, but bought a couple of these pillows for my sofa this fall.


----------



## cheremushki

Sunshine mama said:


> Some peaches for this homemade peach crumble. @880 this is how I diet.
> View attachment 5124003



This kind of diet I can do it all day, everyday!

I'm back to clean eating unfortunately.


----------



## Souzie

A bunch of cardigans...



And waiting for this Realisation Par Ozzie dress to arrive...


----------



## Sunshine mama

cheremushki said:


> This kind of diet I can do it all day, everyday!
> 
> I'm back to clean eating unfortunately.


I am happy for you,  yet still sad for you!


----------



## arnott

tlamdang08 said:


> Love it ( the composition  ), do you mind to share the link of the website please.




Did you buy anything?


----------



## Shopgirl1996

I bought these for my 6 yr. old daughter. So adorable!!! Each package is different, so it's a little difficult to choose ones without getting duplicates.


----------



## octopus17

A Lego Creator Expert Bonsai Tree (a gift for someone)


----------



## maggiesze1

This Kurt Geiger bag from NR...so excited when I saw this pop up..really liked it when I first saw it on Nordstrom but didn't not want to pay full price for it.


----------



## tlamdang08

arnott said:


> Did you buy anything?


Thís is for my daughter. my pinky is too small to have a ring. I really love the owl,  but their smallest size start at 4


----------



## arnott

tlamdang08 said:


> Thís is for my daughter. my pinky is too small to have a ring. I really love the owl,  but their smallest size start at 4




Why does it have to be on your pinky?


----------



## arnott

My most limited Funko Pop!  He was released June 28 so I was expecting him to sell out the first day.  My friend in the US lined up hours early and said there were about 20 people in line to get him.  I couldn't get to the store that day because we were having crazy record breaking heat that day.  Today I went to the store and decided to check just in case there would be the small chance he'd still be there!  To my surprised there were still about 6 left!


----------



## tlamdang08

arnott said:


> Why does it have to be on your pinky?


A Pinky ring symbolizes a single life for me.


----------



## behindtheseams

Picked up a few plates and bowls during the CB2 clearance sale. I've been cooking so much more at home since the pandemic, and nicely plating the food really enhances the experience.


----------



## lorihmatthews

A new Roomba and an Instant Pot/Air Fryer combo. 

Nerd alert!


----------



## GhstDreamer

Today bought a Roots Dockside hooded dresss. I need a comfy casual dress to lounge around in.


----------



## Monoi

Ralph Lauren Boots for fall/winter. I used to have these years ago, a favorite pair, worn till I had to throw them out. And now I found them again, with an added detail at the back but thats fine.


----------



## maggiesze1

LV Victorine wallet...it keep going in / out of stock...so finally managed to checkout!


----------



## Kevinaxx

Top and bottom. Need more tops that are high neck and the pants because of work


----------



## maggiesze1

Came across Swarovski's sale, so decided to get these 2 bag charms


----------



## arnott

My Disney Store Closing 40% off Loot!  Stores will permanently close July 14th!    The Disney Store was giving away the Opening Ceremony Key (Green key) with any Key purchase!  I already own that Gorilla, but since he's one of my faves, I decided to get another since he was 40% off:


----------



## arnott

This lovely card from Etsy!  Anyone know what the animal above the Platypus and the animal next to the Kookaburra are?


----------



## maggiesze1

Just grabbed these 4 brooches from the Erstwilder x Jocelyn Proust Designs collection!


----------



## HauteMama

arnott said:


> This lovely card from Etsy!  Anyone know what the animal above the Platypus and the animal next to the Kookaburra are?




The animal above the platypus is a numbat! It is a forest-dweller and eats termites. It is also the closest living relative to the extinct Tasmanian Tiger.

I'm not sure about the other animal, though. Maybe a Sugar Glider?


----------



## arnott

HauteMama said:


> The animal above the platypus is a numbat! It is a forest-dweller and eats termites. It is also the closest living relative to the extinct Tasmanian Tiger.
> 
> I'm not sure about the other animal, though. Maybe a Sugar Glider?




I just googled the numbat and it has stripes.  The one above the Platypus has spots!  I think the one in front of the Wombat may be a numbat though!


----------



## arnott

maggiesze1 said:


> Just grabbed these 4 brooches from the Erstwilder x Jocelyn Proust Designs collection!
> View attachment 5128953
> 
> View attachment 5128954
> 
> View attachment 5128955
> 
> View attachment 5128956




The Cockatoo is my favourite!  He's sold out!


----------



## Yuki85

etoupebirkin said:


> Not exactly a purchase, but an adoption fee. Here’s my rescue puppy.
> 
> View attachment 5107469
> View attachment 5107470



OMG   Soooo cute


----------



## Good Friday

a preloved black and gold Chanel earrings which can be used as a brooch


----------



## maggiesze1

arnott said:


> The Cockatoo is my favourite!  He's sold out!


Oh no! I'm sorry! He's the one I had to get when they showed the preview...


----------



## mariliz11

These gold sandals, a kimono-style wrap dress and a book, New Earth by Eckhart Tolle


----------



## Souzie

arnott said:


> This lovely card from Etsy!  Anyone know what the animal above the Platypus and the animal next to the Kookaburra are?



Northern quoll?




The other one looks like a sugar glider to me as well.


----------



## 880

How do you guys know so much about animals like numbats and sugar gliders and northern quolls? Was there an Animal Kingdom special on TV that I missed as a child? Is this common knowledge among purse mavens? 

I bought BBQ from Goldbelly (we prefer Texas or Memphis style); fresh blackberries; and three bunches of cherries on sale from WF. I made a deep dish blackberry pie (it was maybe three inches thick with homemade unsweetened crust  (the internet pie crust recipe with 8ounces each of cream cheese and butter bc I did not feel like measuring the Joy of Cooking recipe) The entire pie had about five tablespoons of sugar, so that the berries didn’t cook down entirely into jam, and it tasted lighter. My friend sent me this lovely affirmation as a thank you that gave both of us a good chuckle

also some Maison du Chocolate for a dear TPF friend that I saw last night 





also, has anyone here purchased an expensive ice cream maker and found it to be worth it? I use the cheap one with the freezer inserts, but my freezer space is limited, so I don’t make ice cream as much as I’d like. . . (Though maybe not having one for spur of the moment ice cream is better for the diet. . .


----------



## arnott

xsouzie said:


> Northern quoll?
> 
> View attachment 5129158
> 
> 
> The other one looks like a sugar glider to me as well.




Thank you!  Yes, I agree about the Sugar Glider.  Do you know what bird that is next to the Koala?  And the 2 Birds with the blue heads?


----------



## arnott

maggiesze1 said:


> Oh no! I'm sorry! He's the one I had to get when they showed the preview...




Is he your favourite one?


----------



## Souzie

arnott said:


> Thank you!  Yes, I agree about the Sugar Glider.  Do you know what bird that is next to the Koala?  And the 2 Birds with the blue heads?


The one next to the koala is a galah and the two birds look like lorikeets.


----------



## arnott

xsouzie said:


> The one next to the koala is a galah and the two birds look like lorikeets.



The Galah is above the Koala, what is the one next to the Koala?  Thanks, Lorikeets!


----------



## arnott

With all the gardening I've been doing this year, I had to get this card of the British animals gardening!   Looks like the Badger and Hedgehog are picking Cherry Tomatoes on the left!


----------



## maggiesze1

arnott said:


> Is he your favourite one?


He's one of my favorites...but when I saw the preview I knew I needed him too!


----------



## HauteMama

arnott said:


> I just googled the numbat and it has stripes.  The one above the Platypus has spots!  I think the one in front of the Wombat may be a numbat though!



Oops, I think you're right!


----------



## Sunshine mama

maggiesze1 said:


> LV Victorine wallet...it keep going in / out of stock...so finally managed to checkout!
> View attachment 5128239


Congrats! So cute! I also got lucky too and got a little something. It was pure FOMO. I hope I love it IRL.


----------



## Sunshine mama

These strawberry socks.  I love everything strawberries!


----------



## GhstDreamer

Sunshine mama said:


> These strawberry socks.  I love everything strawberries!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5130194


Super cute!

- Bought a pair of diamond studs for my mom (technically upgraded her diamond studs to much better quality diamonds) for her upcoming 69th birthday. 
- groceries to make lasagna for dinner


----------



## rutabaga

rutabaga said:


> Annabelle hydrangeas and Cecile Brunner roses. I want my front yard fence to be covered in a carpet of little pink roses:
> 
> View attachment 5116102



The new owners removed all the roses! They’re extending the fence to gain maybe 6 ft of backyard space. There were about a half dozen full-grown rose bushes in the ground in front of the fence and now they’re all gone. So sad.

To stay on topic, I bought a Ruby variegated rubber plant.


----------



## Kevinaxx

as a reward for consistency I’ve actually splurged on workout clothes. Still doing most of it in old clothes but I figured I earned it?  and the strawberry cheesecake (also got ube).


----------



## pixiejenna

I bought two fancy hair clips I hope I like them I;ve never seen them IRL before. And a pair of Tom’s I hope fit I feel like the last pair I got was too snug so they went back.


----------



## skyqueen

I have BIG FEET! I have to be careful with style/color. Found these Gucci/TB want-to-be sandals.
Sam Edelman Circus and Steven...both comfortable and inexpersive!


----------



## matchamallow

Placed an order for some Abercrombie & Fitch this morning! Here is a quick pic of it all:


I got multiple sizes of the skirt (reviews say it runs large) and dress to try on! A little nervous about the neckline of the dress (I have broad shoulders for my frame and I feel like things that are cut straight across really emphasize that broadness) but I'm obsessed with the red floral pattern. so pretty!


----------



## MBUIOGVA

I bought shoes... due to COVID, a local boutique has a 60% off sale on an amazing stock of shoes... they had not sold as usual because of confinement... I bought Michel Vivien, Robert Clergerie, Fratelli Rossetti, and Pantanetti...  really happy...


----------



## Kevinaxx

rosaflora said:


> Placed an order for some Abercrombie & Fitch this morning! Here is a quick pic of it all:
> View attachment 5131319
> 
> I got multiple sizes of the skirt (reviews say it runs large) and dress to try on! A little nervous about the neckline of the dress (I have broad shoulders for my frame and I feel like things that are cut straight across really emphasize that broadness) but I'm obsessed with the red floral pattern. so pretty!


I love Abercrombie as of the past few years, ever since they dumped majority of their logo and went on pattern play, solid for casual and sometimes even business casual. I used to get dresses for as little as $20 on sales… I even invested and made a good run from $12 to $25.


----------



## arnott

My Disney Store Closing Loot!  Stores are closing permanently on Wednesday so I got some great deals at 40% off the lowest ticketed price!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Peretti's Yellow DBTY- .43


----------



## julia.in.germany

I went to the drugstore and treated myself to some nice new makeup, cream and perfume:
- Gucci Guilty perfume
- Brazilian Bum Bum Cream
- MAC Studio Fix Powder Foundation
- Too Faced Natural Eyes & Natural Face Palette

Also got a bunch of perfume testers since I purchased alot (It was a birthday gift for myself.).
I'm a happy gal


----------



## arnott

AntiqueShopper said:


> Peretti's Yellow DBTY- .43
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5132388




Nice Canary Diamond!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

arnott said:


> Nice Canary Diamond!


Thank you!    I’ve been wanting a necklace for a long time and decided my 40th/10th Anniversary was the best time to purchase.


----------



## arnott

Went to my further Disney Store today and here is my Disney Store Closing Haul!  The best deal I got was for the Evil Queen Mug which was regular price $19.99 and I got it for $2.39!    The green opening ceremony Key was free with  Key purchase!


----------



## arnott

Here's a better look at the Mug I got from the Disney Store for only $2.39 today!  Please swipe sideways to see the other sides!  So me!      I usually don't like the inside of my Mugs to be coloured, but the inside is a beautiful Apple Green!


----------



## GhstDreamer

Finally got my hands on a Playstation 5! And my first PS5 game purchase was Scarlet Nexus! I am so excited!


----------



## arnott

My 3 Blind Box Disney Store Keys!  Please swipe sideways to see which ones I got!


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Skeleton Key blu ray (Kate Hudson)


----------



## LilOshawott

A new pair of heels. Scored this beauty at Nordstrom Rack for 50% off


----------



## arnott

Lapis Lazuli Heart Necklace from Etsy!


----------



## maggiesze1

These P448 glitter sneakers from Zappos...


----------



## arnott

Here's a closer look at the Toy Story Alien Remix Set I got for 40% off!  Which one do you like the best?!


----------



## Lux.

Some cute Laulhere berets for the fall and winter


----------



## Sunshine mama

I always stock up on this creamer. So good.


----------



## Kevinaxx

I splurged and treated myself as an early bday.

I brought my first piece from them around 2012-2013? I forgot exactly when but it’s held up amazing. Don’t need another technically because I only use a carryon…but still, I love the neon colors and had a hard time choosing between the two. Would have considered moncler but I didn’t catch it in time.


Almost got the neon green yellow but I have my handy red longchamp and didn’t want it to be too christmasy. I guess the neon pink is easier for me to compliment vs clash.


----------



## limom

JCrew is having a summer sale.
I picked up more beach tunics.
I have all three colors. It is great quality.(at least in red)


----------



## arnott

Here's a closer look at the Lady and the Tramp set I got for 40% off!   Which one do you like the best?!


----------



## arnott

Wahoo!  My very first Queen Album which happens to be Britain's best selling album of all time has arrived!      The Mailman tried to shove it through my Mail Slot and it got stuck!


----------



## WineLover

Bought this cute dress at a local consignment store.


----------



## arnott

This Cactus Squishmallow!


----------



## Souzie

Dyson humidifier...



Also waiting for these Dior sunnies..


----------



## arnott

This Charcoal drawing I ordered from Etsy in April has finally arrived all the way from New Zealand!


----------



## maggiesze1

Kept seeing these Steve Madden Maxima sneakers ads on my facebook page...so ordered the white and the pink to check them out!


----------



## maggiesze1

Just bought these from Nordies anniversary sale...



And these from P448's sale


----------



## Kevinaxx

I swore I would never buy a plant again because they always die on me but the lady said this one just… I’m going to try again and if I keep this one alive and thriving I’ll be buying more.

_

_
I try not to get sunshine but that doesn’t mean this little guy can’t.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Fauchon Infusion Boutons Rose, moutardes & honey


----------



## maggiesze1

Just preordered these colorblock glitter Golden Goose from BG!!! So excited for my first pair of GG! ...still not a fan of the "dirty" look..but since these are less "dirty" and the glitter makes up for it! Lol!


----------



## limom

maggiesze1 said:


> Just preordered these colorblock glitter Golden Goose from BG!!! So excited for my first pair of GG! ...still not a fan of the "dirty" look..but since these are less "dirty" and the glitter makes up for it! Lol!
> View attachment 5139898


I really enjoy your happy wardrobe. So pretty!


----------



## maggiesze1

limom said:


> I really enjoy your happy wardrobe. So pretty!


Thank you!   I'm all for color and Bling!


----------



## JenJBS

A new (to me) car!   2021 Chevy Spark. It was the dealership Courtesy Car. Only 2675 miles. So I was able to get an essentially new car at used car price.


----------



## rutabaga

Two of these outdoor lumbar pillows:


----------



## maggiesze1

This Golden Goose star cross body bag...wasn't going to get it, but then saw Farfetch had it on sale so couldn't pass it up!


----------



## Souzie

Ipad Air and Macbook Air..




Also ordered this case/keyboard cover..


----------



## arnott

xsouzie said:


> Ipad Air and Macbook Air..
> 
> View attachment 5140904
> 
> 
> Also ordered this case/keyboard cover..
> 
> View attachment 5140905




What did you do with your old MacBook and iPad?


----------



## limom

Hello Kitty T shirt for the  Tokyo Olympic Game


----------



## tlamdang08

Bought this from Esty


----------



## Souzie

arnott said:


> What did you do with your old MacBook and iPad?


Traded the Macbook in for credit and gave the Ipad to my dad.


----------



## Christofle

A custom parasol from https://floraforfaunas.com/  to match my ostrich Delvaux.

Can’t wait to see how the designer works her magic!


----------



## sdkitty

Lucky brand top like this one in dark grey


----------



## arnott

Ugh, I'm so irritated!  So my Wolf Ring arrived and it's gorgeous, but it's much bigger than I expected!  I thought I had measured my finger correctly but no!  I bought it with the intention of wearing it on my left middle finger but it's way too big.  My right hand is bigger than my left so I tried putting it on my right hand.  Please see the pics below.  In the 3rd picture I'm pushing the ring up from the bottom and you can see the gap.  But in the 4th picture I'm not pushing it and there is no gap.  Any suggestions on how to make it fit better?  Or do you think it's okay?


----------



## Souzie

arnott said:


> Ugh, I'm so irritated!  So my Wolf Ring arrived and it's gorgeous, but it's much bigger than I expected!  I thought I had measured my finger correctly but no!  I bought it with the intention of wearing it on my left middle finger but it's way too big.  My right hand is bigger than my left so I tried putting it on my right hand.  Please see the pics below.  In the 3rd picture I'm pushing the ring up from the bottom and you can see the gap.  But in the 4th picture I'm not pushing it and there is no gap.  Any suggestions on how to make it fit better?  Or do you think it's okay?



I would just wear it on my right hand. You could look into ring guards if you want to wear it on your left.


----------



## arnott

xsouzie said:


> I would just wear it on my right hand. You could look into ring guards if you want to wear it on your left.




Those pictures are of my right hand.  Do you think it's too big?


----------



## Souzie

arnott said:


> Those pictures are of my right hand.  Do you think it's too big?


Oh haha...I thought the pics with the gap were on your left hand. Do you like your rings fitted or loose? If you shake your hand and the ring doesn't fly off, I think it should be okay.


----------



## arnott

xsouzie said:


> Oh haha...I thought the pics with the gap were on your left hand. Do you like your rings fitted or loose? If you shake your hand and the ring doesn't fly off, I think it should be okay.




I don't like tight things but if I shake my hand it will fly off!!   If I hold my right hand upside down without shaking it, it will stay on.  Left hand it will slide off if I hold my hand upside down.


----------



## Souzie

arnott said:


> I don't like tight things but if I shake my hand it will fly off!!   If I hold my right hand upside down without shaking it, it will stay on.  Left hand it will slide off if I hold my hand upside down.


Get something like this for it...

https://www.amazon.ca/Invisible-Adjuster-Loose-Jewelry

https://www.amazon.ca/Adjusters


----------



## Kevinaxx

Finally unwrapped a couple of bowls I picked up from Hawkins.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Rejane


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Christofle said:


> A custom parasol from https://floraforfaunas.com/  to match my ostrich Delvaux.
> 
> Can’t wait to see how the designer works her magic!


Wow @Christofle, that is going to be some amazing parasol. I can’t wait to see how it is going to match your ostrich Tempete


----------



## arnott

Alright, I saw this Wallet posted by 2 other people here, and you all influenced me!     This was my first time back to LV since the pandemic.  When I asked the SA for the "By The Pool" Collection she had no idea what I was talking about.  I see nothing has changed and the SAs at LV are still clueless.  For the 2 of you who have this wallet, how is it holding up?  Any colour transfer or issues with glazing?



Also, I'm thinking of going back next week to get the matching Hat.  What do you think of this Hat?  They only had size small at my store, so I don't know if medium would be better.  I wish they'd just have a one size fits all like most hats.









						Products by Louis Vuitton: Monogram Gradient Bob
					

Discover Louis Vuitton Monogram Gradient Bob:  The bright and crisp pattern of House motifs brings a lively feel to this Monogram Gradient bob. Made from pure cotton, this charming hat is lightweight and airy for warmer days. Details like leather accents and a canvas tag complete the design in...




					ca.louisvuitton.com


----------



## Shopgirl1996

arnott said:


> Alright, I saw this Wallet posted by 2 other people here, and you all influenced me!     This was my first time back to LV since the pandemic.  When I asked the SA for the "By The Pool" Collection she had no idea what I was talking about.  I see nothing has changed and the SAs at LV are still clueless.  For the 2 of you who have this wallet, how is it holding up?  Any colour transfer or issues with glazing?
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I'm thinking of going back next week to get the matching Hat.  What do you think of this Hat?  They only had size small at my store, so I don't know if medium would be better.  I wish they'd just have a one size fits all like most hats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Products by Louis Vuitton: Monogram Gradient Bob
> 
> 
> Discover Louis Vuitton Monogram Gradient Bob:  The bright and crisp pattern of House motifs brings a lively feel to this Monogram Gradient bob. Made from pure cotton, this charming hat is lightweight and airy for warmer days. Details like leather accents and a canvas tag complete the design in...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ca.louisvuitton.com




I have this wallet! I think I got it in early June. I love it! I haven't had any issues. Enjoy yours!


----------



## arnott

Shopgirl1996 said:


> I have this wallet! I think I got it in early June. I love it! I haven't had any issues. Enjoy yours!




Oh, it was you!  Do you use it daily?  One thing I was worried about was colour transfer since it's a light colour.


----------



## Shopgirl1996

arnott said:


> Oh, it was you!  Do you use it daily?  One thing I was worried about was colour transfer since it's a light colour.



Yes, I've been using it daily. I just make sure I don't have it next to anything dark or with ink (like receipts). So far so good.


----------



## tlamdang08

I bought a new sun glasses for me, a few dresses and an Agarwood ( natural ) bracelet for my Mom.


----------



## Souzie

Cardigans. When I like something, I buy it in multiple colors. 




And a shoe stretcher..


----------



## Gracilan

Nordstrom Hydro Cotton bath sheets and hand towels, so thick and fluffy


----------



## AntiqueShopper

2 Calico Critters Blind Bags- one for each of my daughters- sadly we got the 2 we already had (the witch hat and mermaid)


----------



## mariliz11

This little black dress from Zara and a Valentino Rockstud crossbody bag (waiting for its arrival )


----------



## jelliedfeels

AntiqueShopper said:


> 2 Calico Critters Blind Bags- one for each of my daughters- sadly we got the 2 we already had (the witch hat and mermaid)
> 
> View attachment 5144737


I love the little witch though! She’s adorable. Are these like sylvanian families?


----------



## AntiqueShopper

jelliedfeels said:


> I love the little witch though! She’s adorable. Are these like sylvanian families?


Yes- they are the same!  The little witch is a deer.


----------



## jelliedfeels

I’ve been on a bit of a spree.

I am waiting for a vintage Dior bag kindly authenticated by @averagejoe



A car seat.

A black Pearl necklace & bracelet set.

A book about Dior.

I also bought (another) bucket and spade, a whale bubble blower, a football strip, a dump truck and a paintbox & brush but they aren’t all for me


----------



## Luv n bags

I am getting over a MAjOR hurdle in my life.  I bought some jewelry to commemorate this occasion.  And wrote a note that was sent with the pieces to myself.  Every time I look at the jewelry, I will be reminded of what I went through.


----------



## arnott

Here's a closer look at my new Handmade Wolf Ring without my fat hand to distract you!    I totally forgot that I also have a Hand Painted Wolf Pendant so here is my small Wolf collection!   Which one do you like better?!


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Rene Caovilla


----------



## skyqueen

jelliedfeels said:


> I’ve been on a bit of a spree.
> 
> I am waiting for a vintage Dior bag kindly authenticated by @averagejoe
> View attachment 5144818
> 
> 
> A car seat.
> 
> A black Pearl necklace & bracelet set.
> 
> A book about Dior.
> 
> I also bought (another) bucket and spade, a whale bubble blower, a football strip, a dump truck and a paintbox & brush but they aren’t all for me


@averagejoe is the best!


----------



## Purrsey

Pretty pressed on nails that's only $1.20 per set.


----------



## skyqueen

Johnny Was jean jacket...perfect for Cape Cod!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

skyqueen said:


> Johnny Was jean jacket...perfect for Cape Cod!
> 
> View attachment 5145690
> 
> 
> View attachment 5145691


Cute jacket


----------



## arnott

Swipe to see which one I got!


----------



## maggiesze1

Decided to get another Polene bag...been watching more Youtube videos and it seems the mini backpack is very versatile since it can change into a cross body as well.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

I've been really lazy when it has come to upgrade my iPhone. I desperately needed a new one as I have locked myself out of my old iPhone and the only way to get it unlocked is to set it back to factory settings. That I cannot do, as I have escripts on it. That's what happens when you forget your Apple password and attempt too many try's. LOCKED! I cannot download any apps at all.
So I've been on a hunt for a new one for a while now and the prices vary from $1200 to $1800- I'm buying the iPhone outright so I don't need a plan that I'll never use. I just happened to look an ebay yesterday morning (again) and found one for under $1K!!! They had a BO option, which is what I used. Meanwhile I take my beloved dog outside for a bathroom break and I'm thinking to myself "Oh my goodness!" the seller _might_ think I sent a lowball offer!! So I panicked and came inside to retract my bid and "Viola!" They had excepted my offer!! I already have the tracking # so I'm really excited to get my Brand new in box unlocked iPhone!!! I saved over $400 from the lowest price I found from a store ($1200), which just happens to be closed due to our lockdown. SO excited!!!


----------



## JenJBS

This lovely artwork...


----------



## arnott

maggiesze1 said:


> Decided to get another Polene bag...been watching more Youtube videos and it seems the mini backpack is very versatile since it can change into a cross body as well.
> View attachment 5145965




Cool!  I wanted to buy the Peach Polene that was given away on tPF Giveaway but looks like they have discontinued that colour!


----------



## arnott

This Magazine since Seinfeld and I Love Lucy are the only shows I've been watching this year!


----------



## maggiesze1

arnott said:


> Cool!  I wanted to buy the Peach Polene that was given away on tPF Giveaway but looks like they have discontinued that colour!


Oh, that color was so pretty! Hopefully, they will bring it back!


----------



## skyqueen

I love this style Ray-Ban...unfortunately I keep losing them. This is my third pair! Trying a blue lens this time around. I get more compliments whenever I wear them!


----------



## Kevinaxx

Mini orchards (I’m getting bold w/the plants). And niamniamensis.


----------



## maggiesze1

Spectrum x Hello Kitty bundle...actually just wanted the bag, but its sold out...so might as well get the bundle since I needed new brushes anyways.


----------



## arnott

This shirt for my Dad:


----------



## Luv n bags

Ralph Lauren Blazer.  So versatile!


----------



## arnott

I just ordered this Beanie for 20% off in the Summer Sale:









						Star Wars The Child Adult Lightweight Beanie
					

Inspired by the adorable 50-year-old member of the Yoda species known as “The Child”, this beanie is the perfect addition to your wardrobe! This seafoam beanie features a cream leather patch debossed with the pint-sized galactic sensation on the front in seafoam foil.




					loveyourmelon.com
				




Also ordered the Wash Bag for it, also for 20% off:









						Beanie Wash Bag
					

Love Your Melon's mesh beanie wash bag is designed to keep beanies and other delicates safe from snags and tangles in the washing machine. Order today!




					loveyourmelon.com


----------



## mariliz11

Castaner Carina in classic black. I just love these so much I had to have them in almost all colors!


----------



## l.ch.

gorgeous2021 said:


> Helen Kaminski Raffia Visor from hats.com $102


Very nice! I wies also eyeing a visor, but not sure I can pull off the look!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Another giant Squishmallows- now my girls each have one


----------



## Shopgirl1996

AntiqueShopper said:


> Another giant Squishmallows- now my girls each have one
> View attachment 5148057



So cute! I also bought two Hello Kitty Squishmallows for my girls. They are so big! They tried to sleep with them but the stuffed toys took up the whole bed.  












ETA: For some reason, the pics won't show once I post them.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Shopgirl1996 said:


> So cute! I also bought two Hello Kitty Squishmallows for my girls. They are so big! They tried to sleep with them but the stuffed toys took up the whole bed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: For some reason, the pics won't show once I post them.


I can see the pictures when I add a comment!  We have the mermaid too!    The sunglasses are super cute!  We have been using the mermaid as a couch pillow .  The other one will go in my 6 year olds room.  She thinks she will sleep with it.


----------



## Shopgirl1996

AntiqueShopper said:


> I can see the pictures when I add a comment!  We have the mermaid too!    The sunglasses are super cute!  We have been using the mermaid as a couch pillow .  The other one will go in my 6 year olds room.  She thinks she will sleep with it.



 

HAHA! You should have seen the cute disappointed faces my girls made when they realized the Squishmallows were too big to sleep with. They share a twin bed and the Squishmallows totally overtook it.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Shopgirl1996 said:


> HAHA! You should have seen the cute disappointed faces my girls made when they realized the Squishmallows were too big to sleep with. They share a twin bed and the Squishmallows totally overtook it.


My daughter has a twin too!  Maybe by her feet?


----------



## arnott

A black Lack Side Table from Ikea which immediately filled up with all my Plush/Squishmallows!


----------



## arnott

It’s been a long while since I’ve gotten a new Pusheen!  I’ve wanted this Pusheen & Bo plush for so long but was never able to find it in store until today!  And they only had 2 in stock!


----------



## GhstDreamer

Miitopia switch game


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Baby Jack Jack Wishables from The Incredibles- My kids love this character and we ate Jack Jack’s Num Num Cookies in Disney World 2019.  My hubby and kids said it was the best thing they ate on the trip! (The picture of the cookie is from a website)


----------



## Kevinaxx

I originally was only going to get one… still may end up with one but if the true navy comes and it’s like this, I may keep it, same with the white opal. It’s funny how the shade makes all the diff for me, including the material (you can only get certain shades with certain materials).


----------



## Sunshine mama

I bought some verry cherry plums.


----------



## arnott

Coach x Peanuts Umbrella!


----------



## 880

Fred’s Place/ Fred’s coffee shop in Sausalito CA


----------



## きょく

Longchamp le pliage 2019


----------



## arnott

Coach x Peanuts Cosmetic Case!


----------



## skyqueen

Kevinaxx said:


> View attachment 5149534
> View attachment 5149535
> 
> I originally was only going to get one… still may end up with one but if the true navy comes and it’s like this, I may keep it, same with the white opal. It’s funny how the shade makes all the diff for me, including the material (you can only get certain shades with certain materials).


I love these...what's the brand?


----------



## skyqueen

J.Jill wearever v-neck top and shorts in black. I have this combo in several colors...perfect to go from the beach to a casual dinner! I wore this combo, in navy, to a party last night with my new Johnny Was denim jacket. Cute and comfortable!
Shorts are on sale 



			https://www.jjill.com/product/wearever-full-leg-shorts-224921s-1?searchTerm=


----------



## Kevinaxx

skyqueen said:


> I love these...what's the brand?


Lululemon  I’m really hoping both works out. I live in hoodies.

off hand for work I found a hat I can wear to and from… reviews were not super pos because people say it is too big for their heads so fingerscross it works for me. The one I wear now fits tight/hurts my head and when I don’t slam it down it of course flies away…


----------



## Sunshine mama

I bought some strawberries for this!


----------



## Kevinaxx

My hat is suppose to be delivered today so fingers crossed.

picked up brioche bread and a journal (I’m horrible with stationary goods/journals/books/etc).




But I’m very proud of myself for not getting this (bc I would be the one to finish 90% of it if not 100%)


----------



## AntiqueShopper

These shirts from Anthropology:


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kevinaxx said:


> My hat is suppose to be delivered today so fingers crossed.
> 
> picked up brioche bread and a journal (I’m horrible with stationary goods/journals/books/etc).
> 
> View attachment 5152435
> View attachment 5152436
> 
> But I’m very proud of myself for not getting this (bc I would be the one to finish 90% of it if not 100%)
> View attachment 5152437
> View attachment 5152438


Good for you for not getting the pie(?)!!!    
But that brioche in the last picture is


----------



## AntiqueShopper

A ton of school supplies!!!!!  My daughter chose this as her new backpack- and it was on super sale!  (Her backpack will be without a name)


----------



## Kevinaxx

I was trying not to spend anything outside of food, but I had time to kill before food and everlane was around… got the pants in store (wish they had the copper, thinking of ordering it).

didn’t have my size of the top but I tried the size in black before ordering.


----------



## Gabs007

Books, food, wine, pet food, a few basics regarding clothes, books, school supplies for our foster child (hopefully soon an officially adopted family member), still trying to hunt down a sewing machine for her as she wanted sewing lessons and goes 3 times a week to the lovely Polish lady who does not only do alterations but also made to measure, Linda is lapping it up and sees herself as the next YSL or Stella McCartney, time will tell, but if she can alter and fit her own clothes, I think she learns a valuable skill, she will possibly change her dream career path frequently over time, but being able to make her clothes fit right, she will always have that


----------



## Kevinaxx

Gabs007 said:


> still trying to hunt down a sewing machine for her


I don’t use Facebook but my sister does and got one for free (granted it was used) for her sewing class.

our mom used to work and later was part owner in the late 90s of clothing shops that would produce clothes locally on a large scale before being crushed by overseas… but we grew up using the ones with pedals and all.


----------



## Gabs007

Kevinaxx said:


> I don’t use Facebook but my sister does and got one for free (granted it was used) for her sewing class.
> 
> our mom used to work and later was part owner in the late 90s of clothing shops that would produce clothes locally on a large scale before being crushed by overseas… but we grew up using the ones with pedals and all.



I'm in the UK, seems sewing machines are a bit like gold dust, went to charity shops, the places that sold regular sewing machines in the area all seem to have closed down, due to Brexit ordering one now is ridiculously expensive


----------



## Kevinaxx

Gabs007 said:


> I'm in the UK, seems sewing machines are a bit like gold dust, went to charity shops, the places that sold regular sewing machines in the area all seem to have closed down, due to Brexit ordering one now is ridiculously expensive


Ah, that sucks. I don’t think my sister even looked for a new one, she always checks out Facebook first and there’s always folks willing to get rid of stuff they no longer use… for the first few years, since babies/toddlers grow out of clothes so quick, she and other moms would pass around clothes so there’s no need to buy new.

I got myself a hoodie bc it was on sale and the color reminds me of now and later (I love colors) and a cushion for my dad. Visited him earlier and the chair I brought for him which was suppose to relieve him of pain (they’re known for back support) didn’t seem to work so I’m hoping this will.


----------



## Gabs007

I looked locally on FB, not much going on, I guess it's just waiting, put a few messages on other local sites, fingers crossed


----------



## sdkitty

Gabs007 said:


> Books, food, wine, pet food, a few basics regarding clothes, books, school supplies for our foster child (hopefully soon an officially adopted family member), still trying to hunt down a sewing machine for her as she wanted sewing lessons and goes 3 times a week to the lovely Polish lady who does not only do alterations but also made to measure, Linda is lapping it up and sees herself as the next YSL or Stella McCartney, time will tell, but if she can alter and fit her own clothes, I think she learns a valuable skill, she will possibly change her dream career path frequently over time, but being able to make her clothes fit right, she will always have that


bless you for giving a family to your foster child   If you don't mind my asking how old was she when she came to you?


----------



## Gabs007

sdkitty said:


> bless you for giving a family to your foster child   If you don't mind my asking how old was she when she came to you?



She's 6, now 7, we met her when we did the pre Xmas food drives, her mom was dying of prancreatic cancer, due to Covid if she would have gone into a hospital or hospice, none of the family could have visited, she has a few teenage brothers but was a "change child", after lengthy conversations with her dad and the priest who organised the food drives, we thought we should foster her as she bonded totally with our dog and for a child witnessing your mom being in tremendous pain or being very confused due to the morphine simply wasn't good, there is also a massive age difference between her and her brothers, living with us made sure she is in a better catchment area for schools and she is in general a breath of fresh air. I'm not religious, but her family is (I'm also not anti religion, it is just for me it makes no sense and I don't want to pretend) so we're happy to go along with that and she can always make up her own mind, when her mom passed, I explained it as "mom has gone to be with the angels" so she kept on waving to the sky and brought stuff into the garden so "mom can see".
It's a bit of a funny patchwork arrangement, her dad and brothers visit regularly for dinner or a cup of coffee, so she doesn't feel abandoned by them, but we live in a sort of cul de sac that has a playground and there are several children in her age group and she is best friends with one of the girls, loves the new school (the old one was really grim and she was bullied quite a bit as she's rather small for her age), we fostered before but teenagers as people don't tend to want stroppy teens, I never grew out of my stroppy teen phase so I got on with them, but she is the first really young child and I was quite worried if I could handle that. She is now slowly moving past the "Why" phase (phew), due to the whole Covid problems it was a provisionary arrangement as child care couldn't visit, so most things were via email or on the phone, when the social worker finally could come around, it was made more official, but the fostering was really needed. Her dad was the carer for the mother, and she needed 24 hour care, the brief visits from a nurse to check, well 30 minutes aren't enough to give the main carer a real break, it was quite a financial hit for the family, income of 2 all of a sudden reduced to benefits with kids in school... Her dad is now working again, doing a lot of overtime and is glad that since we're both working from home, we can bring her to school, pick her up, have an eye on her homework. I let her help me sort out my wardrobe and to sell a few designer things I didn't use on various websites and put the money into a savings account for her, she knows it is for her future, if she wants to go to college or learn a trade, but she is very proud of it and through that took an enormous interest in fashion and wanted to learn how to sew, I thought it is actually a great idea, because that will always come in handy and be useful to her, social worker agreed, but some bureaucrat who is strictly a desk person and only there to check if all forms are correct, got the idea there might be a danger of child labour (totally absurd), let's say it was a bit of a nuisance, but got resolved. 
It's kind of funny, even if I have to throw out clothes because they are too worn to go to a charity shop, she checks them for buttons, and has several old wooden boxes where she collects her buttons and changes them on her jackets and cardigans weekly, and heaven help you if you don't notice the new buttons. She's really a great kid and since there is the school holiday at the moment, she's concentrating on reading, riding her bike and sewing, and of course trying to teach the dog new tricks, those 2 are such a tag team.


----------



## sdkitty

Gabs007 said:


> She's 6, now 7, we met her when we did the pre Xmas food drives, her mom was dying of prancreatic cancer, due to Covid if she would have gone into a hospital or hospice, none of the family could have visited, she has a few teenage brothers but was a "change child", after lengthy conversations with her dad and the priest who organised the food drives, we thought we should foster her as she bonded totally with our dog and for a child witnessing your mom being in tremendous pain or being very confused due to the morphine simply wasn't good, there is also a massive age difference between her and her brothers, living with us made sure she is in a better catchment area for schools and she is in general a breath of fresh air. I'm not religious, but her family is (I'm also not anti religion, it is just for me it makes no sense and I don't want to pretend) so we're happy to go along with that and she can always make up her own mind, when her mom passed, I explained it as "mom has gone to be with the angels" so she kept on waving to the sky and brought stuff into the garden so "mom can see".
> It's a bit of a funny patchwork arrangement, her dad and brothers visit regularly for dinner or a cup of coffee, so she doesn't feel abandoned by them, but we live in a sort of cul de sac that has a playground and there are several children in her age group and she is best friends with one of the girls, loves the new school (the old one was really grim and she was bullied quite a bit as she's rather small for her age), we fostered before but teenagers as people don't tend to want stroppy teens, I never grew out of my stroppy teen phase so I got on with them, but she is the first really young child and I was quite worried if I could handle that. She is now slowly moving past the "Why" phase (phew), due to the whole Covid problems it was a provisionary arrangement as child care couldn't visit, so most things were via email or on the phone, when the social worker finally could come around, it was made more official, but the fostering was really needed. Her dad was the carer for the mother, and she needed 24 hour care, the brief visits from a nurse to check, well 30 minutes aren't enough to give the main carer a real break, it was quite a financial hit for the family, income of 2 all of a sudden reduced to benefits with kids in school... Her dad is now working again, doing a lot of overtime and is glad that since we're both working from home, we can bring her to school, pick her up, have an eye on her homework. I let her help me sort out my wardrobe and to sell a few designer things I didn't use on various websites and put the money into a savings account for her, she knows it is for her future, if she wants to go to college or learn a trade, but she is very proud of it and through that took an enormous interest in fashion and wanted to learn how to sew, I thought it is actually a great idea, because that will always come in handy and be useful to her, social worker agreed, but some bureaucrat who is strictly a desk person and only there to check if all forms are correct, got the idea there might be a danger of child labour (totally absurd), let's say it was a bit of a nuisance, but got resolved.
> It's kind of funny, even if I have to throw out clothes because they are too worn to go to a charity shop, she checks them for buttons, and has several old wooden boxes where she collects her buttons and changes them on her jackets and cardigans weekly, and heaven help you if you don't notice the new buttons. She's really a great kid and since there is the school holiday at the moment, she's concentrating on reading, riding her bike and sewing, and of course trying to teach the dog new tricks, those 2 are such a tag team.


that's so great
she sounds like a very bright girl and she is so lucky to have you


----------



## Gabs007

sdkitty said:


> that's so great
> she sounds like a very bright girl and she is so lucky to have you



It's not always fun and games, but in general, I'm surprised how much fun it is to have a little human around. She also wants to marry our Dobie, she is convinced he is an enchanted prince (I guess at one point we have to talk about the birds and the bees and that dogs tend to be neutered)


----------



## sdkitty

Gabs007 said:


> It's not always fun and games, but in general, I'm surprised how much fun it is to have a little human around. She also wants to marry our Dobie, she is convinced he is an enchanted prince (I guess at one point we have to talk about the birds and the bees and that dogs tend to be neutered)


I was talking to a woman whose dog is a dobie one time....dog sounded so sweet and naturally protective


----------



## Gabs007

sdkitty said:


> I was talking to a woman whose dog is a dobie one time....dog sounded so sweet and naturally protective



They totally are, biggest wusses on the planet unless trained to be fierce, they call them jokingly velcro dogs as they stick to you. We had a totally funny issue, apparently some guy was running away from the police and came to our rather quiet neighbourhood, realized he is trapped in the cul de sac and I was hanging up washing, so he tried to barge into the house through the back door and possibly wanted to go out through the front, I tried to stop him, dog showed up (standing behind me though) and made the most fierce noises and growls, I hooked one finger into his collar, he was not pulling at all but pretended to pull and "If that woman wouldn't hold me back, I would rip you to shreds, if I escape, you are dead" there was not the slightest strain on my finger or escape attempt but the guy thought the police is less scary. I have no idea what happened but from the way they searched him and asked if he discarded anything, I would assume there might have been drugs involved


----------



## sdkitty

Gabs007 said:


> They totally are, biggest wusses on the planet unless trained to be fierce, they call them jokingly velcro dogs as they stick to you. We had a totally funny issue, apparently some guy was running away from the police and came to our rather quiet neighbourhood, realized he is trapped in the cul de sac and I was hanging up washing, so he tried to barge into the house through the back door and possibly wanted to go out through the front, I tried to stop him, dog showed up (standing behind me though) and made the most fierce noises and growls, I hooked one finger into his collar, he was not pulling at all but pretended to pull and "If that woman wouldn't hold me back, I would rip you to shreds, if I escape, you are dead" there was not the slightest strain on my finger or escape attempt but the guy thought the police is less scary. I have no idea what happened but from the way they searched him and asked if he discarded anything, I would assume there might have been drugs involved


that's great....way back in the day in the US these dogs were feared but not the breeding is apparently better.


----------



## Gabs007

sdkitty said:


> that's great....way back in the day in the US these dogs were feared but not the breeding is apparently better.



I think in the US they are meant to be guard dogs and you also dock and crop, which means they have permanent pain when they move the ears due to the scar tissue. They are naturally very protective and form a close bond with the owner, by not letting them have that closeness and lots of hugs (ours all had a way of sneaking up and poking the head under the arm so you would cuddle them, all of them rescues), they do change and turn into dogs who focus their energy on defending their territory from intruders, a bit like if you ignore a child all the time, they will do something naughty just to be noticed and get attention, which can become a pattern. They are quite clever dogs, so you do need to work them, stimulate their brains or they become destructive or bad tempered if they are underexercised and not mentally challenged. It sounds more complicated than it is, you don't have to do rocket science with them, but plenty of exercise and of course the odd game where they have to follow commands. I never understand why people get dogs that really aren't suitable for their lifestyles, all working dogs need mental stimulation and physical exercise, they are bred for that, they're not garden ornaments.

In Europe they introduced a lot of Great Danes and Greyhounds into the breed, as the blood line became too inbred, which led to dogs having massive problems. You don't want 45 kilos of muscle with big teeth going rogue


----------



## tlamdang08

Arrived today


----------



## Souzie

Handknit bomber cardigan..



For Love and Lemons Gardenia dress in both colors..


----------



## arnott

AntiqueShopper said:


> These shirts from Anthropology:
> View attachment 5152447
> 
> 
> View attachment 5152448




Cute!  I like Pineapples!  But is it annoying to lean back on something when you've got a bow that would poke you in the back?


----------



## arnott

xsouzie said:


> Handknit bomber cardigan..
> View attachment 5153973
> 
> 
> For Love and Lemons Gardenia dress in both colors..
> View attachment 5153974
> View attachment 5153975




How about some modelling pics?!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

arnott said:


> Cute!  I like Pineapples!  But is it annoying to lean back on something when you've got a bow that would poke you in the back?


I haven’t tried it on yet- still in the mail.  I think it should be fine- it is high up and fabric.


----------



## Souzie

arnott said:


> How about some modelling pics?!


I just ordered the dresses today but here's the cardigan.


----------



## Kevinaxx

I love for love and lemons… was a huge fan of their lingerie before Victoria secret… 

got some foot care and restock on chia seeds & amino lean


----------



## arnott

AntiqueShopper said:


> I haven’t tried it on yet- still in the mail.  I think it should be fine- it is high up and fabric.




The other one should be nice and breezy!


----------



## 880

Two perfume purchases from [USER=32716]@Shopfranceinc . (also on eBay) She is a member personal shopper here and goes to Paris a lot. Her specialty is fragrance and she is extremely reliable and knowledgeable. 

Frederic Malle Dans des Bras and extrait chanel Bois des iles

she included a jar of bath salts

(i have no affiliation with her except as a satisfied customer)


----------



## azure5

I got a vintage Celine bag...awaiting delivery.  

It will need to be cleaned up a bit. Glad I got it though....


----------



## azure5

Gabs007 said:


> I'm in the UK, seems sewing machines are a bit like gold dust, went to charity shops, the places that sold regular sewing machines in the area all seem to have closed down, due to Brexit ordering one now is ridiculously expensive



Yes I'm sick of the made in China rubbish in the shops. I've been buying fabric over the past year or so and am going to make my own clothes, and maybe some fabric bags.Also learning about leather and thinking about doing a leather working course. Making things can be empowering in these times...


----------



## azure5

maggiesze1 said:


> Kept seeing these Steve Madden Maxima sneakers ads on my facebook page...so ordered the white and the pink to check them out!
> View attachment 5138157
> 
> View attachment 5138158


the pink looks edible, like icing on a custom cake?


----------



## azure5

skyqueen said:


> I have BIG FEET! I have to be careful with style/color. Found these Gucci/TB want-to-be sandals.
> Sam Edelman Circus and Steven...both comfortable and inexpersive!
> 
> View attachment 5131136
> 
> 
> View attachment 5131138


Skyqueen I have long narrow feet too.


The feet have bones and tendons and muscles...when we've put weight on them eg. from pregnancy it weakens the ligaments. The feet become stretched. Also you're probably Celtic like me. Long and rangy.

Try finding a bead that's big enough to pick up with your toes. Do this about 5 times on each foot before bed, or less.

After a month or two you will find your arch is stronger and your feet realign and get....shorter! At least by half a size. Maybe more.
It will feel weird at first and you'll find yourself walking differently too.

good luck and lovely shoes!


----------



## azure5

AntiqueShopper said:


> Peretti's Yellow DBTY- .43
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5132388



In the fine tradition of Liz Taylor.... wonderful!


----------



## skyqueen

azure5 said:


> Skyqueen I have long narrow feet too.
> 
> 
> The feet have bones and tendons and muscles...when we've put weight on them eg. from pregnancy it weakens the ligaments. The feet become stretched. Also you're probably Celtic like me. Long and rangy.
> 
> Try finding a bead that's big enough to pick up with your toes. Do this about 5 times on each foot before bed, or less.
> 
> After a month or two you will find your arch is stronger and your feet realign and get....shorter! At least by half a size. Maybe more.
> It will feel weird at first and you'll find yourself walking differently too.
> 
> good luck and lovely shoes!


LOL! I'm old...I don't think anything will help, but thank you!


----------



## azure5

skyqueen said:


> LOL! I'm old...I don't think anything will help, but thank you!



Oh yes but I'm "old" too! or at least 65 young...lol.

It honestly works. Try it!


----------



## 880

I was inspired by @tlamdang08, @Kevinaxx, and @xsouzie to go get my brows done! I got ombré nano brows at Brows by Renee. Renee is an artist! I’m also going to get lip color pigment  by her assistant!








						Le Kitsuné
					






					www.browsbyrenee.com


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Kind of unexciting but bought AirPods Pro. Never tried them before..I had no idea it announces your emails and you can respond....


----------



## arnott

My loot from the Harvey's Summer Sale has arrived!

Star Wars Dust Bag, Minnie Mouse Enamel Pin, and Scottie Dog Charm!  Which one do you like the best?!


----------



## maggiesze1

Wanted this bag for a while, but never really got around to buying it, even though it was in my shopping bag the entire time at Nordstrom....so, when I saw it at Nordstrom Rack for almost 1/2 off, I had to get it! 
Kurt Geiger ombre kensington..


----------



## Kevinaxx

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Kind of unexciting but bought AirPods Pro. Never tried them before..I had no idea it announces your emails and you can respond....


They’re awesome. I got one pair because, I’m a bit of an apple fan (not hardcore but still) and then I got another pair because of steep discount, was going to sell it but ended up keeping it for backup/work phone.


----------



## skyqueen

880 said:


> I was inspired by @tlamdang08, @Kevinaxx, and @xsouzie to go get my brows done! I got ombré nano brows at Brows by Renee. Renee is an artist! I’m also going to get lip color pigment  by her assistant!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Le Kitsuné
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.browsbyrenee.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5156552


Renee is beautiful...a good advertisement for her company! I checked your link and didn't see anything about lip pigmentation. I had my lips done several years ago. I believe it was more of a tattooing but they change the description over the years so who knows? What I do know is the pain...lips are one of the most sensitive parts of the body. My dentist gave me a dental block beforehand. Ask about the pain!
Your brows look fabulous


----------



## arnott

My Goofy NuiMo has finally arrived from Hong Kong Disneyland!



Here he is next to the only other NuiMo I own, Miss Piggy!



And here he is with my only other Goofy plush:


----------



## 880

skyqueen said:


> Renee is beautiful...a good advertisement for her company! I checked your link and didn't see anything about lip pigmentation. I had my lips done several years ago. I believe it was more of a tattooing but they change the description over the years so who knows? What I do know is the pain...lips are one of the most sensitive parts of the body. My dentist gave me a dental block beforehand. Ask about the pain!
> Your brows look fabulous


Will do thank you for the heads up! @tlamdang08 also mentioned the pain! Will update tomorrow! Renee referred to the procedure as watercolor lips or aquarelle lips — supposedly more gentle than the tatooing I think! Hugs


----------



## lolakitten

Advil (for me) and muffins (for my parents). Been one of those days


----------



## 880

lolakitten said:


> Advil (for me) and muffins (for my parents). Been one of those days


Awwwhh, I hope yu and your parents are okay! Hugs


----------



## tlamdang08

lolakitten said:


> Advil (for me) and muffins (for my parents). Been one of those days


Same here, hope you are doing well


----------



## lolakitten

880 said:


> Awwwhh, I hope yu and your parents are okay! Hugs


Awww thanks. We are fine, just a busy day. My parents brought their cat to meet ours… lol. That was fun


----------



## lolakitten

tlamdang08 said:


> Same here, hope you are doing well


I hope you are doing well too


----------



## arnott

Pusheen Croissant!


----------



## arnott

maggiesze1 said:


> Wanted this bag for a while, but never really got around to buying it, even though it was in my shopping bag the entire time at Nordstrom....so, when I saw it at Nordstrom Rack for almost 1/2 off, I had to get it!
> Kurt Geiger ombre kensington..
> View attachment 5157429




Leather?


----------



## Souzie

880 said:


> Will do thank you for the heads up! @tlamdang08 also mentioned the pain! Will update tomorrow! Renee referred to the procedure as watercolor lips or aquarelle lips — supposedly more gentle than the tatooing I think! Hugs


I'm scared.  I've also heard the term "lip blushing." Do let us know how it goes!


----------



## arnott

Some Queen Greeting Cards from Redbubble:


----------



## maggiesze1

arnott said:


> Leather?


Yep, from Nordstrom it says its "metallic, rainbow-colored leather."


----------



## maggiesze1

Yes!!! Finally managed to grab a pair of these Nordstrom Exclusive Golden goose...was just browsing the site and saw they had 1 of these left!!


----------



## Kevinaxx

decided to just keep the white. Was going to return both because it’s pretty big and I’m short… but I decided to keep the white because I really like the color (more off white) 

cameras may add ten pounds but mirrors subtract ten pounds


----------



## lolakitten

arnott said:


> Pusheen Croissant!



Omg this is soooooo cute!


----------



## maris.crane

Finally scored at Winners: Dior Gipsy 1 sunglasses in Gold 









						Dior Gipsy 1 women Sunglasses online sale
					

Buy Dior Dior Gipsy 1 Sunglasses online, see more Dior Gipsy 1 Sunglasses collection with colors and sizes, Choose Your favourite Dior Dior Gipsy 1 Sunglasses and buy now.



					www.otticanet.com


----------



## LilOshawott

Dresses from Polly Princess...


----------



## jelliedfeels

Just bought this stunner….such a bargain








						Designer Tote Bags | Leather Tote Bags | Radley London
					

Explore our range of beautiful designer tote bags online today. Our Radley London leather totes and zip-top leather bags are spacious and always stylish.




					www.radley.co.uk


----------



## JenJBS

jelliedfeels said:


> Just bought this stunner….such a bargain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Designer Tote Bags | Leather Tote Bags | Radley London
> 
> 
> Explore our range of beautiful designer tote bags online today. Our Radley London leather totes and zip-top leather bags are spacious and always stylish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.radley.co.uk



Congratulations!


----------



## maggiesze1

Too many bags...just bought these 3 today...
Kate Spade Natalia mini backpack in Rose Smoke


Michael Kors slater xs backpacks in Clementine and Tiger print


----------



## 880

Kevinaxx said:


> decided to just keep the white. Was going to return both because it’s pretty big and I’m short… but I decided to keep the white because I really like the color (more off white)
> 
> cameras may add ten pounds but mirrors subtract ten pounds


You look amazing! And you look model tall in this pic too! Hugs 

omakase shiro in NYC — here is the third or fourth mini course. Light, clean tasting and relatively traditional (as opposed to a fusion omakase from sushi seki.


----------



## 880

xsouzie said:


> I'm scared.  I've also heard the term "lip blushing." Do let us know how it goes!


Hi @xsouzie, I tagged you on a new thread I started on lip blushing and nano ombré brows And cross posted what I wrote on the subject in the thread Small things that make you happy there. Hugs  





						Nano ombré brows and watercolor lips/ semi permanent makeup/ pain levels and a micro blade alternative
					

Hi all,  i am a dark skinned asian who keloid scars and I always wanted to have my brows microbladed professionally. Over the years, I would ask my dermatologists for referrals, and it wasn’t until this year that I felt confident to try it. The information I’m sharing here is actually a cross...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## Kevinaxx

880 said:


> You look amazing! And you look model tall in this pic too! Hugs
> 
> omakase shiro in NYC — here is the third or fourth mini course. Light, clean tasting and relatively traditional (as opposed to a fusion omakase from sushi seki.
> 
> View attachment 5159502
> View attachment 5159501


It’s the mirror! I had to triple check I didn’t accidentally change the settings on the phone from 1.0 to .5  I’m actually easily a few inches shy of the bare minimum required for models..

Everything looks delish


----------



## absolutpink

Just bought a Chloe Woody Tote (medium) in navy. And Dior Wildior Round sunglasses in black/grey


----------



## arnott

Saw these in store for the first time so I decided to buy one just to see what they look like.  Swipe to see which one I got!


----------



## skyqueen

I'm very tall so I thought I'd try this Donna Saylers' Fabulous Fake swing coat!


----------



## skyqueen

I forgot I bought these in black...UGG Fluffita sandals. I'm living dangerously! 






						Oh Fluffita Platform | UGG®
					

Shop the Oh Fluffita platform at ugg.com for FREE shipping on all full-priced orders!




					www.ugg.com


----------



## Kevinaxx

skyqueen said:


> I forgot I bought these in black...UGG Fluffita sandals. I'm living dangerously!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Fluffita Platform | UGG®
> 
> 
> Shop the Oh Fluffita platform at ugg.com for FREE shipping on all full-priced orders!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ugg.com


I was thinking of the disco ones with the stripes and high platform… they also had a collab with high platform that sold out which is probably for the best, it was $400ish but I was tempted.


----------



## skyqueen

Kevinaxx said:


> I was thinking of the disco ones with the stripes and high platform… they also had a collab with high platform that sold out which is probably for the best, it was $400ish but I was tempted.


I love UGGS and have about 10 pair of boots...different colors/heights. My uniform, with leggings, for a New England winter! At least these sandals will be a conversation piece.
Also bought this cute cashmere sweater...WHAT A BARGAIN! Never bought this brand before so I don't know how nice the cashmere is. But for that price I'll give it to a GF if I don't like it. I love a bargain!!!



			https://www.gilt.com/boutique/product/187930/134896323/?dsi=BRD-1423266107--6b53cc77-d9f2-400f-8e6c-083a11091b45&lsi=4b742e84-15df-4972-847e-162c63f49020&pos=15


----------



## cheremushki

A rare treat from healthy eating.  A local famed donut spot!


----------



## Souzie

skyqueen said:


> I love UGGS and have about 10 pair of boots...different colors/heights. My uniform, with leggings, for a New England winter! At least these sandals will be a conversation piece.
> Also bought this cute cashmere sweater...WHAT A BARGAIN! Never bought this brand before so I don't know how nice the cashmere is. But for that price I'll give it to a GF if I don't like it. I love a bargain!!!
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.gilt.com/boutique/product/187930/134896323/?dsi=BRD-1423266107--6b53cc77-d9f2-400f-8e6c-083a11091b45&lsi=4b742e84-15df-4972-847e-162c63f49020&pos=15


This is also my uniform for Canadian winters. UGG OTK boots, leggings and a knee length down coat. IDC what anyone says, UGGS are everything.


----------



## Souzie

Lilysilk pillowcases..



And glow in the dark dip powders from Amazon..


----------



## 880

xsouzie said:


> This is also my uniform for Canadian winters. UGG OTK boots, leggings and a knee length down coat. IDC what anyone says, UGGS are everything.


I love UGGs too. I still have from quite a few years ago: black patent Uggs. They are the so black UGG lol 
my winter uniform is UGGS and inexpensive fleece lined pants from Amazon. I’m sure they’re entirely synthetic and probably bad for the environment, but they are warm, and I get a lot of use out of them


----------



## Souzie

880 said:


> I love UGGs too. I still have from quite a few years ago: black patent Uggs. They are the so black UGG lol
> my winter uniform is UGGS and inexpensive fleece lined pants from Amazon. I’m sure they’re entirely synthetic and probably bad for the environment, but they are warm, and I get a lot of use out of them


My go-tos are OTK Bailey Buttons. I wore the tall Adirondacks most of last winter...wish they came out with an OTK version!


----------



## rutabaga

These Miu Miu sunglasses


----------



## arnott

cheremushki said:


> View attachment 5159794
> 
> 
> A rare treat from healthy eating.  A local famed donut spot!




With a famously mean owner!


----------



## Luv n bags

Two hands free bags.  Coach and Rebecca Minkoff.


----------



## cheremushki

arnott said:


> With a famously mean owner!



Whhaattt??  If this is "Solly's bagel" mean that I can't eat their donuts any more..


----------



## Closet_Fashion

Bought some hair ties because mine have all mysteriously disappeared, as usual. WHY does that always happen?

Also splurged on a pair of vintage Disney shorts (NWT!!) that have a subtle Mickey on the back pockets. They're going to be my new Disney vacation shorts...if they fit, haha! Since they're vintage I had to go based on the measurements instead of size but you still never know (had some money in Paypal from my blog so decided why not)


----------



## Sunshine mama

rutabaga said:


> These Miu Miu sunglasses
> View attachment 5160006


Love these!!!


----------



## skyqueen

Another Johnny Was T-shirt...love the fabric!


----------



## 880

I bought an H CDC black belt, ghw; a dior, kind of ergonomic mini corset woven black belt ghw; and an off white Loewe Mini puzzle, all excellent or unworn deals from resellers. I normally don’t wear GHW on leather goods and I don’t usually buy light colored mini bags (etoupe or etain is usually the lightest, save for metallic) so all this is an experiment. (If i get them and am like, what was I thinking, they can go back or be easily rehomed to a cousin


----------



## arnott

Clam Chowder:


----------



## Shopgirl1996

arnott said:


> Clam Chowder:




OMG! This is too cute!


----------



## jelliedfeels

To the British TPFer who is looking for a sewing machine.

This hospice’s eBay has a singer for sale








						Singer Starlet 354 Sewing Machine  | eBay
					

East Anglia's Children's Hospices (EACH) is a charity which supports families, and cares for children and young people with life threatening conditions across Cambridgeshire, Essex, Norfolk and Suffolk.



					www.ebay.co.uk
				



I have also seen new sewing machines in the offer Bins of my Lidl this week.
hope it’s helpful

@*Gabs007*


----------



## 880

DH and I bought tickets for this show this evening: 
1. you get there an hour before
2. you present your drivers license and excelsior pass (proof of covid vaccination) 
3. you present your ticket and your bag is checked through security
4. you put your phone into airplane mode, and its sealed inside a case and handed back to you
5. upon leaving the theater, you pass by an usher who unlocks the case
6. you drop the empty case into a bin before you exit
7. everyone was wearing a mask; everyone was enthusiastic and thrilled to be there for a live performance. 
8. theater was full house 

https://www.nytimes.com/2021/08/11/arts/ali-wong-beacon-theater.html?referringSource=articleShare


----------



## Kevinaxx

I don’t know if I shared I had a chunk of my skin lasered off… the smell of burning skin still haunts me to this day…  not to mention the removal of skin from other parts of me to cover over that since it was big enough of a removal that the surrounding skin couldn’t be stretched into covering it…

anyways, I’ve been obsessed with covering up since, and finding clothes with upf because well, sunscreen is another matter in of itself.

I would pick up this top anyway because it’s simple, cute imho and perfect for work or going hiking… and $7, couldn’t resist.

The leggings/jacket just works as a good running around type of pieces.

socks because I only have no shows and the space between my pants and sneakers need cover too 




eta I also got a pair of gloves on sale from coolibar @ $30.

for hat I’m just sticking with the one I have for now. I’m hoping over time it’ll stretch to more comfy (brought it ages ago and never got around to wearing it full time since the Africa trip).

sunscreen still for the days when it’s super sunny and I don’t want to wear the hat, but I’m trying less and less reliant on sunscreen and more on protective clothing/gear.


----------



## nola1989

Got this beautiful bracelet at Cartier Paris yesterday and changed the cord of my trinity bracelet to this baby blue (they literally had allll the colours).


----------



## GhstDreamer

Bought a pair of black Puma walking shoes - very comfy.

Just needed to buy something especially after reading that my teaching assignment will 99% possibility of changing to who knows what next week. Plus probably change again in September!


----------



## arnott

A 16 inch Squishmallow to match my Louis Vuitton Victorine Wallet!


----------



## arnott

My Brian May Back To The Light Limited *SIGNED* Collectors Edition Boxset has arrived!   



Brian signed the first 1000 and I was able to snag one by waking up before 5:30am!


----------



## muddledmint

My last fun purchase was a Marla aaron necklace.

My last not so fun purchase was a whole bunch of kf94s. ☹️


----------



## AntiqueShopper

I bought my kids a bunch of clothes for school from The Children’s Place, Target and Gap- plus bought myself 2 pairs of Gap jeans- gotta love 40% off Friends and Family


----------



## Christofle

A fur baby (Egyptian mau kitten) 
I was blown away by how affectionate they can be over the last half a year so Ive been looking into adopting my own, which will be happening this weekend.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Pumpkin Muffins and Muchkins from Dunkin’









						Dunkin' starting its pumpkin-flavored menu for fall a bit early this year
					

Too soon for pumpkin spice? Dunkin' is starting the annual trend in August this year. See the menu items you might crave.




					abc7ny.com


----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


> A fur baby (Egyptian mau kitten)
> I was blown away by how affectionate they can be over the last half a year so Ive been looking into adopting my own, which will be happening this weekend.



How exciting! Congratulations! Can't wait to see pics of your new kitten! Any ideas on a name yet?


----------



## Christofle

JenJBS said:


> How exciting! Congratulations! Can't wait to see pics of your new kitten! Any ideas on a name yet?


Luna 

I’m very excited!


----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


> Luna
> 
> I’m very excited!
> View attachment 5168628



Hello, Luna!        She's so adorable! Love that expression - so wide-eyed and alert. Pretty eyes and markings!


----------



## Christofle

JenJBS said:


> Hello, Luna!        She's so adorable! Love that expression - so wide-eyed and alert. Pretty eyes and markings!


So true 

So so disappointed that I can’t meet her this weekend as my co-pilot will be unable to make the 12 hour drive to and from the location.


----------



## tlamdang08

Can't wait


----------



## starrynite_87

Picked up a few pieces for my daughter from Abercrombie Kids and a pair of Adidas Grand Court sneakers from Nordstrom Rack. I also got a Fast Paced visor from Lululemon to replace the one I lost at the beach.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Bought a batch of lip balm from Hermès. Not really interested in buying bags or clothes these days but this will be a little pick me up.


----------



## skyqueen

Christofle said:


> Luna
> 
> I’m very excited!
> View attachment 5168628


What a face! 
Congrats on being a new parent!


----------



## Christofle

skyqueen said:


> What a face!
> Congrats on being a new parent!


Thank you


----------



## 880

Christofle said:


> A fur baby (Egyptian mau kitten)
> I was blown away by how affectionate they can be over the last half a year so Ive been looking into adopting my own, which will be happening this weekend.


Congrats! Of course, we will need lots of pics! So happy for you! 
edit: OMG, I just saw Luna! So so adorable! Congrats! Yay! Your GF will have to sous vide duck breast for more than one fur baby lol!


----------



## Christofle

880 said:


> Congrats! Of course, we will need lots of pics! So happy for you!
> edit: OMG, I just saw Luna! So so adorable! Congrats! Yay! Your GF will have to sous vide duck breast for more than one fur baby lol!


Unlikely. First thing she said was oh great now there’s someone to do half the cooking tasks.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

This Squishmallows-


----------



## Shopgirl1996

Been waiting for this Le Creuset cookbook to come back into stock. It's beautiful inside. Can't wait to try out some of the recipes.


----------



## JenJBS

After a brutally hot and dry summer this has been our third cool and rainy day in a row (60s-70s), so I decided it's time to get myself some fall shoes for when the weather really turns - and I get to go walking through the fall leaves. And they're Easy Spirit, so they are comfy!


----------



## arnott

AntiqueShopper said:


> This Squishmallows-
> View attachment 5170407




Where did you buy it?  And what kind of animal is it?


----------



## AntiqueShopper

arnott said:


> Where did you buy it?  And what kind of animal is it?


Claire’s- a hamster- it is a Claire’s exclusive


----------



## Shopgirl1996

AntiqueShopper said:


> Claire’s- a hamster- it is a Claire’s exclusive



Haha! I thought it was a fox because of the color.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Shopgirl1996 said:


> Haha! I thought it was a fox because of the color.


I wasn’t sure what it was- but thought it looked really happy


----------



## octopus17

Just bought some soup spoons and kitchen knives (due to arrive next week) - what an exciting life I lead, especially since I'm actually looking forward to going through my cutlery drawer


----------



## Kevinaxx

Turkish delights (not the packaged crap but the ones made from scratch with three ingredients), got mango and blackberry flavors.


brioche bread loaf


jelly and mochi sweets


----------



## 880

Kevinaxx said:


> Turkish delights (not the packaged crap but the ones made from scratch with three ingredients), got mango and blackberry flavors.
> View attachment 5172035
> 
> brioche bread loaf
> View attachment 5172020
> 
> jelly and mochi sweets
> View attachment 5172036
> 
> View attachment 5172037


I’ve never been inside K. Minamoto; I’ve always been too intimidated bc I have no idea what the pretty things are! Do you have favorites to recommend?


----------



## etoile de mer

Shopgirl1996 said:


> Been waiting for this Le Creuset cookbook to come back into stock. It's beautiful inside. Can't wait to try out some of the recipes.
> View attachment 5170607



I'm such a big Le Creuset fan, I love mine so much! Had not heard of the cookbook...now off to investigate!


----------



## Kevinaxx

880 said:


> I’ve never been inside K. Minamoto; I’ve always been too intimidated bc I have no idea what the pretty things are! Do you have favorites to recommend?


No, nothing in particular tbh. It’s funny you mention that… I don’t go in often because of lackluster service my first time (brought a bunch of bunnies for colleagues at work and I didn’t even try…).

the mochi and jelly looked good though so I’ll let you know once I try (just had a huge lunch of fried goodness and carbs galore).

the service was also bad today. Tourists went in… greeted… I guess because I was only wearing jacket (my cc was in there plus there’s always apple pay) and a local vs the tourists… they all got greeted but me and I was the only one who brought .


----------



## Shopgirl1996

etoile de mer said:


> I'm such a big Le Creuset fan, I love mine so much! Had not heard of the cookbook...now off to investigate!



I got mine off of Amazon. It was out of stock for a long time. The recipe selection looks good. There are nice pictures of the recipes and some cooking tips, too.

I just recently got a Le Creuset dutch oven this year. I never understood the hype until I started cooking with it. Wow! It is one of my most favorite things to cook in.


----------



## octopus17

Kevinaxx said:


> Turkish delights (not the packaged crap but the ones made from scratch with three ingredients), got mango and blackberry flavors.
> View attachment 5172035
> 
> brioche bread loaf
> View attachment 5172020
> 
> jelly and mochi sweets
> View attachment 5172036
> 
> View attachment 5172037


I flipping love Turkish Delight and I'm a savoury girl!


----------



## Kevinaxx

Cornflower Blue said:


> I flipping love Turkish Delight and I'm a savoury girl!


I loveeeee it though some folks I’ve shared with say it’s too sweet for them.

I once got the candy labeled Turkish delight, and it was horrible. Nothing like the ones my coworker brought back from her country… 



The one I got and Is more accessible is a simple version but still very good.

never again:


----------



## octopus17

I'm more than willing to research the topic


----------



## arnott

AntiqueShopper said:


> Claire’s- a hamster- it is a Claire’s exclusive




Looks more like a Fox!


----------



## arnott

A McDonalds Happy Meal that came with this awesome toy!


----------



## Kevinaxx

Cornflower Blue said:


> I'm more than willing to research the topic


I’m seriously considering learning how to make my own!  One of the cute little shops (fiona) used to sell them and other treats (they had pistaschon Turkish delight!!) and she hooked it up (the manager).

unfortunately theyre no longer around, tough biz.


----------



## etoile de mer

Kevinaxx said:


> I loveeeee it though some folks I’ve shared with say it’s too sweet for them.
> 
> I once got the candy labeled Turkish delight, and it was horrible. Nothing like the ones my coworker brought back from her country…
> View attachment 5172105
> 
> 
> The one I got and Is more accessible is a simple version but still very good.
> 
> never again:
> View attachment 5172106



The ones in the tin are beautiful, little works of art!


----------



## SARM4800

*Eames Lounge Chair*


----------



## 880

SARM4800 said:


> *Eames Lounge Chair*


LOVE LOVE this! It’s so comfortable!


----------



## Christofle

An adorable toy to get ready for the kitty and some accessories.


----------



## luvprada

Coloring books and colored pencils.


----------



## maggiesze1

These sneakers from Johnny Was


And this umbrella too!


----------



## arnott

A McDonald's Happy Meal with this cool toy!


----------



## maggiesze1

This Michael Kors backpack too! Couldn't not get it...it was on sale!


----------



## castortroy666

Online shopping today, the gucci ophidia pouch


----------



## GhstDreamer

castortroy666 said:


> Online shopping today, the gucci ophidia pouch
> 
> 
> View attachment 5173006


Absolutely lovely purchase!

Went to Staples and bought some binders for the upcoming school year. Need a few for my daybook, emergency plans, and assessments. Also purchased a really handy desk file folder but need two more. Only 13 folders in each one and most likely with lack of smaller class sizes, I will probably get 30+ students in a cramped space.


----------



## arnott

This Shark Squishmallow!


----------



## Kevinaxx

880 said:


> I’ve never been inside K. Minamoto; I’ve always been too intimidated bc I have no idea what the pretty things are! Do you have favorites to recommend?


I just tried the white peach mochi and it is, literally, white peach in my mouth. Soft, it’s good.


----------



## Kevinaxx

luvprada said:


> Coloring books and colored pencils.


I got crayons and markers for my nephew.


----------



## diorme

Iced matcha green tea latte from Starbucks


----------



## Souzie

Samsung soundbar and a Roomba...


----------



## Yuki85

For my little boy


----------



## Kevinaxx

xsouzie said:


> Samsung soundbar and a Roomba...
> View attachment 5174321


I almost read it as sound bar roomba (re notifications) and thought how cool! Still very nice.


----------



## Souzie

Kevinaxx said:


> I almost read it as sound bar roomba (re notifications) and thought how cool! Still very nice.


Haha that would be cool!!


----------



## Speedster70

After hunting the green one for more than a decade I stumbled on the silver NWT for under $100 and figured, take what you can get.
First day out!


----------



## JenJBS

I don't care if it's a men's jacket. I love the color! Ordered an XXS, and it fits. Roomy, but that's fine since it means it will fit comfortably over a sweater.


----------



## Kevinaxx

JenJBS said:


> I don't care if it's a men's jacket. I love the color! Ordered an XXS, and it fits. Roomy, but that's fine since it means it will fit comfortably over a sweater.
> 
> View attachment 5174719


I have brought men’s, kids, etc… as long as you love it and it fits!


----------



## JenJBS

Kevinaxx said:


> I have brought men’s, kids, etc… as long as you love it and it fits!



Thanks you!


----------



## 880

I’m a late adapter to just about everything. So, when people were raving about a sichuan pepper chicken dish a decade ago or longer,  I’ve just gotten to it now. In my defense, I’ve used sichuan peppercorns in cooking for many years. But this is beyond delicious. So my last purchase was aui Zhou spicy chicken at Gran Sichuan restaurant. We did also order cumin lamb, oea shoots, bok Choy and soup dumplings, though the latter not Sichuan. 

since I haven’t really had any chinese food, other than Peking duck, since before covid, I was so deliriously happy that it almost reminded me of an old favorite Korean fried chicken (that I stopped eating for reasons of a sane diet many years ago) called bon chon. (They don’t taste alike, but they have that same comforting light yet fried quality I associate with certain types of asian cuisine.

the ahi zhou chicken was featured here in 2009




__





						The Girl Who Ate Everything: Grand Sichuan, I Love You
					

The Girl Who Ate Everything, personal blog of Robyn Lee



					www.roboppy.net


----------



## Speedster70

JenJBS said:


> I don't care if it's a men's jacket. I love the color! Ordered an XXS, and it fits. Roomy, but that's fine since it means it will fit comfortably over a sweater.
> 
> View attachment 5174719


I reminds me of the red satin jacket I had a yoot in the late 70's that i had completely forgetten about until I saw this.  I was a serious tomboy and cared nothing for girly fashion until I hit about 13 so that jacket was an unusual love for me back then. Thanks for bringing it back!  Now I want this too! hehe.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

All, but 1, Disney Stores are closing in my state, so I took my son shopping today.  He picked out this pin:


My 4 year old wanted Piglet Nuimos (Nuimos are posable plush)


and I bought myself Donald Duck Nuimos


Then I went to Claire’s and bought my other daughter a Squishmallows keychain.


----------



## JenJBS

Speedster70 said:


> I reminds me of the red satin jacket I had a yoot in the late 70's that i had completely forgetten about until I saw this.  I was a serious tomboy and cared nothing for girly fashion until I hit about 13 so that jacket was an unusual love for me back then. Thanks for bringing it back!  Now I want this too! hehe.



Glad it could bring back a happy memory for you. I should still be on the 20% off sale...


----------



## arnott

Bought this on behalf of my Dad to give his Drummer friend:


----------



## arnott

AntiqueShopper said:


> All, but 1, Disney Stores are closing in my state, so I took my son shopping today.  He picked out this pin:
> View attachment 5175288
> 
> My 4 year old wanted Piglet Nuimos (Nuimos are posable plush)
> View attachment 5175291
> 
> and I bought myself Donald Duck Nuimos
> View attachment 5175292
> 
> Then I went to Claire’s and bought my other daughter a Squishmallows keychain.




Speaking of Claire's have you seen this Claire's Squishmallow?!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

arnott said:


> Speaking of Claire's have you seen this Claire's Squishmallow?!



I have not seen it in person.  I heard of it though- and it is hard to find.


----------



## arnott

Handmade Brian May's Back to the Light Star Pendant!  All proceeds from the sale benefit Brian's wildlife charity.


----------



## Souzie

My second time purchasing this range hood. The first order was cancelled due to unavailability...


----------



## GhstDreamer

Epson data projector for the classroom. Let's just say I can't live without one.


----------



## mariliz11

This Pinko love mini bag from Farfetch


----------



## lemondln

Getting ready to transit my toddlers to their own room


----------



## Sunshine mama

lemondln said:


> Getting ready to transit my toddlers to their own room
> 
> View attachment 5176392
> 
> View attachment 5176393


Your toddler is a lucky one!


----------



## lemondln

Sunshine mama said:


> Your toddler is a lucky one!



Thank you Sunshine mama, hope the girls will be happy and able to fall asleep fast


----------



## Shopgirl1996

I got my dream Louis Vuitton Neonoe! It was technically a gift from my SIL and MIL/FIL. I am still over the moon about the generosity.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Pearl straps from Amazon to use with many of my bags.


----------



## Sunshine mama

A hydration belt for DH


----------



## maggiesze1

This super cute mini Toast coin purse from Gorjue..it has a tiny fork on the zipper and a egg and bacon detachable charms!!!


----------



## ColdSteel

maggiesze1 said:


> Gorjue



That is SO CUTE. I don't know what it is but I love how cute breakfast items look. 

I was left unattended in the virtual shoe department this month...






The two tone MJs run extra narrow on me but I've been wearing them around with my wool hiking socks on because they're a dream shoe and they're getting better! The Lucky Charm t-bars are like, slipper comfortable. I feel like a little kid in them! The Havana Trash are my early birthday present


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

Magic keyboard & about time!


----------



## Sunshine mama

I just ordered the new Galaxy watch 4 44mm in LTE in silver + a clear strap(hope it fits) and a watch protector. 
I got the LTE version so that I don't have to carry around my phone when I'm going for a quick errand,  going on a hike, and the best reason is that I am hoping that I can just leave my phone in my bag when I'm out and about.  I'm hoping also that when I use a really tiny bag, that I can just leave my phone at home. 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 5177879
View attachment 5177880
View attachment 5177881


----------



## Kevinaxx

Pastries, went for mochi donut and stumbled upon grand opening of another bakery and the sweet tooth in me couldn’t resist.


----------



## maggiesze1

OMG!!!! I think I found my dream bag!!! In bag heaven after I saw this while browsing online at FWRD...  

Just bought the Givenchy mini Antigona in this stunning Lilac color!


----------



## maggiesze1

My *dream bag* above needed a charm...so decided to get this Sophia Webster shoe bag charm for her too!


----------



## Sunshine mama

maggiesze1 said:


> OMG!!!! I think I found my dream bag!!! In bag heaven after I saw this while browsing online at FWRD...
> 
> Just bought the Givenchy mini Antigona in this stunning Lilac color!
> 
> View attachment 5177994


This is gorgeous!!! So you!


----------



## maggiesze1

Sunshine mama said:


> This is gorgeous!!! So you!


Thank you!  Aw, you totally know me!


----------



## arnott

maggiesze1 said:


> This super cute mini Toast coin purse from Gorjue..it has a tiny fork on the zipper and a egg and bacon detachable charms!!!
> View attachment 5177206




This is so cute I had to look this up on the website!  I would have bought it if I had a use for it!  Unfortunately it's too similar to my Coach Mini Boxy cosmetics case which I also have no use for!


----------



## arnott

maggiesze1 said:


> My *dream bag* above needed a charm...so decided to get this Sophia Webster shoe bag charm for her too!
> View attachment 5177997




I just discovered this charm yesterday!  Wish they would make it in more styles!  I only saw 2 styles and the other one was sold out!


----------



## maggiesze1

arnott said:


> This is so cute I had to look this up on the website!  I would have bought it if I had a use for it!  Unfortunately it's too similar to my Coach Mini Boxy cosmetics case which I also have no use for!


I actually don't have a use for it either..  But, it was too cute to resist! Those cute little charms are just to die for!


----------



## maggiesze1

arnott said:


> I just discovered this charm yesterday!  Wish they would make it in more styles!  I only saw 2 styles and the other one was sold out!


I agree! If they could make all their shoes into miniature sized shoe bag charms, I'd have to buy them all! Lol!


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

Kevinaxx said:


> Pastries, went for mochi donut and stumbled upon grand opening of another bakery and the sweet tooth in me couldn’t resist.
> 
> Yum!
> What a bonus! A
> brand new new pastry shop to explore! Lucky you!
> 
> View attachment 5177882


----------



## maggiesze1

Loren Hope cosmic ombre bracelet


----------



## Souzie

Got some more silk bedding. Two pillowcases, a fitted sheet and duvet cover...


----------



## maria28

Nothing fancy… some vitamins & collagen supplements, clothes hangers, bedding & bed linens, etc for my daughter who is heading to university this year.

And not really buying an item, but I’ve booked hotel to visit Scotland this week (to take her & holiday for me), October half term break (family holiday) and December (to pick her up).


----------



## maria28

maggiesze1 said:


> Loren Hope cosmic ombre bracelet
> 
> View attachment 5178980


Beautiful


----------



## maria28

xsouzie said:


> Got some more silk bedding. Two pillowcases, a fitted sheet and duvet cover...
> 
> View attachment 5179245
> 
> View attachment 5179246
> 
> View attachment 5179247


The best kind of bedding..


----------



## arnott

Peach and Flamingo Scrunchies from Etsy arrived today!  Which one do you like better?


----------



## Souzie

arnott said:


> Peach and Flamingo Scrunchies from Etsy arrived today!  Which one do you like better?



Flamingos!


----------



## rose60610

collier de chien bracelet, palladium and black leather


----------



## arnott

Chewbacca arrived today!


----------



## arnott

My first ever Chase Funko Pop!  Too bad I've never seen The Nightmare Before Christmas before and therefore have no idea who Mayor is!    I just wanted it because it's the only time I've ever seen a Chase Funko Pop in store and therefore it was probably my only chance to get one!


----------



## JenJBS

Yin Yang pillow.


----------



## Purseloco

Wally was the first thing I bought. ❤️


	

		
			
		

		
	
LV Neverfull mm Damier Ebene was the second thing I bought.❤️


----------



## arnott




----------



## arnott

Well we found out my Dishwasher was leaking so I have to wash all my dishes by hand from now on!    I didn't have a kitchen towel to dry my hands after washing the dishes so I found this cute one at the Dollar Tree for $1.25 today! Love the Pineapple!


----------



## Souzie

arnott said:


> Well we found out my Dishwasher was leaking so I have to wash all my dishes by hand from now on!    I didn't have a kitchen towel to dry my hands after washing the dishes so I found this cute one at the Dollar Tree for $1.25 today! Love the Pineapple!



Honestly, I prefer to wash and dry my dishes by hand. We have a Miele dishwasher that came with the house but I never use it!


----------



## arnott

xsouzie said:


> Honestly, I prefer to wash and dry my dishes by hand. We have a Miele dishwasher that came with the house but I never use it!




What the!  Why?!      Whenever I do the dishes now I'm always wondering why anyone who has a dishwasher would want to wash dishes by hand!


----------



## arnott

Got these cute Friends blind bag magnets!  Ross was the one I wanted the most because of Marcel the Monkey, and I got him my first try!  Which one do you like the best?


----------



## LemonDrop

Lip jelly ???? That I don’t need but think is so pretty. Is it just me or have social networking sites become experts at marketing lately?


----------



## Souzie

arnott said:


> What the!  Why?!      Whenever I do the dishes now I'm always wondering why anyone who has a dishwasher would want to wash dishes by hand!


I don't know...I think I just hate loading and unloading everything haha! Same as vacuuming...I detest it and I'd rather sweep so my husband does the vacuuming. We have a Dyson that I've never touched and recently got a Roomba. He has the app downloaded to his phone so he can tell it what to do cause I'd rather not.


----------



## arnott

This gorgeous Wolf carving from Etsy!     Swipe to see all angles!


----------



## rutabaga

Christofle said:


> Luna
> 
> I’m very excited!
> View attachment 5168628


My friend also has an Egyptian mau named Luna! She’s not very affectionate though lol


----------



## rutabaga

$64.30 for a tank of gas


----------



## tlamdang08

A new dress, new lipstick, shampoos , a new bag.


----------



## tlamdang08

rutabaga said:


> $64.30 for a tank of gas


Same here!!


----------



## Souzie

Cartier sunnies..




And VIP tickets to the Monet exhibit..


----------



## Souzie

tlamdang08 said:


> A new dress, new lipstick, shampoos , a new bag.


Pics of the new bag, please!


----------



## tlamdang08

xsouzie said:


> Pics of the new bag, please!


As you wish


----------



## Souzie

tlamdang08 said:


> As you wish
> 
> View attachment 5183500


A Lindy...I love it!!! Oh you are pushing me over to the H side with that!


----------



## tlamdang08

xsouzie said:


> A Lindy...I love it!!! Oh you are pushing me over to the H side with that!


I am glad that you are like it. Come over, please


----------



## arnott

xsouzie said:


> Cartier sunnies..
> 
> View attachment 5183476
> 
> 
> And VIP tickets to the Monet exhibit..
> 
> View attachment 5183475
> 
> View attachment 5183474




Is that you in the last picture?  Nice shoulder blades!


----------



## Souzie

arnott said:


> Is that you in the last picture?  Nice shoulder blades!


Haha no, I haven't gone yet. Just bought the tickets today...going in two weeks.


----------



## arnott

My metal spoons were leaving marks at the bottom of my mug, so I bought these plastic stir sticks from The Dollar Tree to not scratch my mugs!  I love Flamingos!


----------



## cheremushki

I don't know what happened.
I'm also hungover right now...


----------



## tlamdang08

cheremushki said:


> View attachment 5183750
> 
> 
> I don't know what happened.
> I'm also hungover right now...


Love your composition!!


----------



## cheremushki

tlamdang08 said:


> Love your composition!!


Thank you!
Congratulations on the Lindy!  Is it mini size?


----------



## 880

@cheremushki, your pic looks amazing! Worth the next day hangover lol  



xsouzie said:


> Cartier sunnies..
> 
> View attachment 5183476
> 
> 
> And VIP tickets to the Monet exhibit..
> 
> View attachment 5183475
> 
> View attachment 5183474


Oh, how beautiful! Wow!

we went to Greenpoint Brooklyn for brunch at Chez MA Tante


----------



## tlamdang08

cheremushki said:


> Thank you!
> Congratulations on the Lindy!  Is it mini size?


Yeah


----------



## Kevinaxx

The mochi is calling my name again. Orange almond filling with chocolate chip and kouign amann


----------



## Souzie

880 said:


> @cheremushki, your pic looks amazing! Worth the next day hangover lol
> 
> 
> Oh, how beautiful! Wow!
> 
> we went to Greenpoint Brooklyn for brunch at Chez MA Tante
> View attachment 5183834
> View attachment 5183833
> View attachment 5183835


Isn't it?  I will post pics when we've gone!


----------



## cheremushki

880 said:


> @cheremushki, your pic looks amazing! Worth the next day hangover lol
> 
> 
> Oh, how beautiful! Wow!
> 
> we went to Greenpoint Brooklyn for brunch at Chez MA Tante
> View attachment 5183834
> View attachment 5183833
> View attachment 5183835



Thank you!  Oh those donuts were definitely worth it going down.  It's just regretful that I'm a cheap drunk.


----------



## cheremushki

Kevinaxx said:


> View attachment 5183911
> 
> The mochi is calling my name again. Orange almond filling with chocolate chip and kouign amann
> View attachment 5183912



Wanna trade?


----------



## maggiesze1

This super cute Hello Kitty tumbler from Hot Topic...not that I needed another tumbler, but this is just too cute to resist!


----------



## ColdSteel

New plants from a neighbor’s fundraiser. She threw in a couple string of tears cuttings too!


----------



## Sunshine mama

arnott said:


>



Love this!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

cheremushki said:


> View attachment 5183750
> 
> 
> I don't know what happened.
> I'm also hungover right now...


----------



## Sunshine mama

Finally got my watch from Samsung, which is an upgrade from my broken Fitbit.
I didn't know what I was missing!
I changed the band and put a pink watch face on it right away. I also got some extra bands and colorful watch protectors.


----------



## Kevinaxx

Stocked up on green tea (135 count) 
Labor day sale


I like the burnt orange/fall color pants


Top:




Blue light glasses for work & home:



Sports bra:


casual top:


All on sale except I think the glasses… but they’re not super pricy to begin with.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kevinaxx said:


> View attachment 5183911
> 
> The mochi is calling my name again. Orange almond filling with chocolate chip and kouign amann
> View attachment 5183912


How did you like the croissant? It looks heavy and flat,  instead of light and fluffy.


----------



## Kevinaxx

Sunshine mama said:


> How did you like the croissant? It looks heavy and flat,  instead of light and fluffy.


It was sooooo good! Just the right amount of mix so not too heavy but not too light so it wasn’t filling.


----------



## Mellibelli1022

Peanuts stuff! Couldn’t resist!


----------



## arnott

White Rabbit flocked Funko Pop and T-Shirt set arrived today!


----------



## maggiesze1

Guess my bag ban went out the door...lol
Just bought this heart purse from Kate Spade surprise site.


----------



## JenJBS

These Maui Jim sunglasses.


----------



## arnott

My first ever Funko Pop Tee!


----------



## sinny1

Ordered some Celsius watermelon energy drinks to help me get through long days of working full time and grad school. I have never tried them before, hoping they are okay. I also purchased a set active x revolve fanny pack to put my little items during my workouts at the gym.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Moynat bag


----------



## arnott

Brian May's 3-D book with signed bookplate arrived today!


----------



## Lux.

One of my favorite fragrances


----------



## maggiesze1

Just bought these 2 from Tory Burch's sale..
Coin purse


Garden pail keychain


----------



## Kevinaxx

Quick snack run


----------



## arnott

maggiesze1 said:


> My *dream bag* above needed a charm...so decided to get this Sophia Webster shoe bag charm for her too!
> View attachment 5177997




Have you received this yet?  How are you liking it?


----------



## maggiesze1

arnott said:


> Have you received this yet?  How are you liking it?


Yes, I have. I posted it on the "What are you carrying today thread" on my Longchamp. I   it! It's so cute and its glittery too!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Got a clear deployment band and a white protective cover for my new giant smart watch.


----------



## arnott

My Roger Taylor (of Queen) Bucket Hat has arrived!  In case you can't tell, that's an Eagle holding a pair of Drumsticks!!


----------



## Kevinaxx

Pre, pre-order the iPhone 13 max.


----------



## mariliz11

Kevinaxx said:


> Pre, pre-order the iPhone 13 max.


Same for the Pro


----------



## arnott

maggiesze1 said:


> Yes, I have. I posted it on the "What are you carrying today thread" on my Longchamp. I   it! It's so cute and its glittery too!




Thanks, I saw it!  Did you order it from the website?


----------



## maggiesze1

arnott said:


> Thanks, I saw it!  Did you order it from the website?


Yes, I did. Here's the link to it: 








						Chiara Charm Silver & Pastel | Sophia Webster
					

Our signature Chiara butterfly wing sandal is now available as a mini collector's item made to match this season's silver and pastel colours. A super cute addition to your SW collection, you can display on your shelf, hang on your bag or even your on your Christmas tree!




					www.sophiawebster.com


----------



## arnott

maggiesze1 said:


> Yes, I did. Here's the link to it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chiara Charm Silver & Pastel | Sophia Webster
> 
> 
> Our signature Chiara butterfly wing sandal is now available as a mini collector's item made to match this season's silver and pastel colours. A super cute addition to your SW collection, you can display on your shelf, hang on your bag or even your on your Christmas tree!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.sophiawebster.com




Thanks, I saw it!  They didn't make a charm of the Shoe I like so I ended up ordering the actual Chiara shoes!


----------



## arnott

My Hot Topic haul (2 items )!  Used my $15.00 Hot Cash and my $5.00 Reward.  My first Funko Mini Moment!  I had been eyeing it for ages and had picked it up and put it back about 3 separate times already!  Actually last time I bought it and refunded it when I found out it wasn't buy one get one 50% off!  Picked up the exact same one I bought last time!




Couldn't believe I got the only one I wanted!  Swipe to see which one it was!


----------



## maggiesze1

arnott said:


> Thanks, I saw it!  They didn't make a charm of the Shoe I like so I ended up ordering the actual Chiara shoes!


Oh wow!! Congrats!  That's even better! Lol! 

I wish I could get the actual shoes...but I have no where to wear them to...


----------



## arnott

maggiesze1 said:


> Oh wow!! Congrats!  That's even better! Lol!
> 
> I wish I could get the actual shoes...but I have no where to wear them to...




What was the name of that brand that made all those fancy Care Bear shoes?  Didn't you buy some of those shoes not to wear?


----------



## maggiesze1

arnott said:


> What was the name of that brand that made all those fancy Care Bear shoes?  Didn't you buy some of those shoes not to wear?


Irregular Choice...yes, but I did wear them..like once or twice though. They were definitely not comfortable... Now my shoe racks are kinda full, so probably need to sell some of them..that is if I get around to it. Lol!

Now, only trying to get shoes I can actually wear..mostly sneakers...but, going back to buying purses lately..so, taking a semi break from shoe buying..lol!


----------



## Kevinaxx

I may or may not have gone a bit plant crazy, and I certainly decided to be a ambitious by adding *Alocasia infernalis  *to the mix…along with pilea peperomioides (Chinese money plant), dracaena ‘Florida beauty’ and macodes petola…

:/ i got four plants for over $100 total.

*But I’m so excited.

eta- I also dropped 2gs (to be reimbursed later) for continuing ed purposes.*


----------



## Norm.Core

It’s been on my watch list for a while... My fifth bag since we went into lockdown  (but re-homed 3 others).

Cherevichkiotvichki


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Sally Nuimos - because I am stress shopping and buying toys


----------



## Kevinaxx

le_junkie said:


> Cherevichkiotvichki


I love their shoes. Great buy
(awesome leather).



I’ll admit I have a problem…


----------



## Norm.Core

Kevinaxx said:


> I love their shoes. Great buy
> (awesome leather).
> 
> View attachment 5196570
> 
> I’ll admit I have a problem…



Yes! Her designs and aesthetic is very much me. I wish I can track a stockist here in Sydney so I can try what’s the right size for me so I can own a pair. Not sure if it’s the same as Guidi...


----------



## arnott

AntiqueShopper said:


> Sally Nuimos - because I am stress shopping and buying toys
> View attachment 5196170




Are you going to get Jack too?!


----------



## arnott

McDonald's Happy Meal!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

arnott said:


> Are you going to get Jack too?!


No- I didn’t like how he looked.  Plus my favorite character from Nightmare Before Christmas is Sally.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Kevinaxx said:


> I love their shoes. Great buy
> (awesome leather).
> 
> View attachment 5196570
> 
> I’ll admit I have a problem…


I bought the same grow lights


----------



## Chagall

Adrian Klis bag and wallet. Amazing workmanship. Non designer but absolutely love them.


----------



## mariliz11

Eye masks and nail polishes from Sephora


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

xsouzie said:


> Got some more silk bedding. Two pillowcases, a fitted sheet and duvet cover...
> 
> View attachment 5179245
> 
> View attachment 5179246
> 
> View attachment 5179247



This so seriously yummy.

Now I’m going shopping!


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

lemondln said:


> Getting ready to transit my toddlers to their own room
> 
> View attachment 5176392
> 
> View attachment 5176393



Congratulations! 
Major stepping stone there. 
Also so adorable!


----------



## starrynite_87

Ordered a pair of jeans and a beautiful faux leather pencil skirt from Zara.


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

Picked up an order of white percale California king size bedsheets yesterday. On their 2nd wash tight now. 

Also got some lovely fresh fish


----------



## Souzie

Cheddar Cheese said:


> This so seriously yummy.
> 
> Now I’m going shopping!


Do it...it feels amazing!!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

I’m stress shopping!  I bought the kids some clothes from Gap Factory.


----------



## maggiesze1

Just bought this Hello Kitty hamper from Pottery barn teen


----------



## Kevinaxx

maggiesze1 said:


> Just bought this Hello Kitty hamper from Pottery barn teen
> View attachment 5197557


How did I not realize they had something starting 2018? Then I remember that was around the time I started school… but man I would have loved this:



and the mirror shaped in hello kitty head, and the pink sheets.

but maybe it’s best. I do have a huge hello kitty head pillow (35-40”) and I don’t need anymore… or do i…


----------



## maggiesze1

Kevinaxx said:


> How did I not realize they had something starting 2018? Then I remember that was around the time I started school… but man I would have loved this:
> 
> View attachment 5197774
> 
> and the mirror shaped in hello kitty head, and the pink sheets.
> 
> but maybe it’s best. I do have a huge hello kitty head pillow (35-40”) and I don’t need anymore… or do i…


Oh that bean bag chair is soo cute!!! yeah, there are a couple others items I want too like the bow organizer...but I'll wait til they have a sale...my wallet needs a break!


----------



## Kevinaxx

maggiesze1 said:


> Oh that bean bag chair is soo cute!!! yeah, there are a couple others items I want too like the bow organizer...but I'll wait til they have a sale...my wallet needs a break!


They don’t have it anymore unfortunately for the bean bag… but yeah I understand about wallet needing a break


----------



## Lake Effect

I just got my favorite Charter Club flannel pajamas NWT on eBay! I keep forgetting to look for them in Macy's around the holidays. I was able to get them shipped for a bit less than half the retail


----------



## Kevinaxx

They upped it to 8 pastries per person so I got seven of the mochi croissant and a bag of mochi


----------



## arnott

xsouzie said:


> Do it...it feels amazing!!
> 
> View attachment 5197053




Where did you buy those sheets?


----------



## Lake Effect

AntiqueShopper said:


> I’m stress shopping!  I bought the kids some clothes from Gap Factory.


I am doing the equivalent of comfort food shopping - for clothes. I just bought flannel pajamas. I am now looking at LLBean. The cowl neck sweatshirt and def a big cozy sweater will be happening. As well as a few Pima cotton tunic tops.

I’m glad I found chunky shaker knit sweaters last fall. They are on deck and ready to go.


----------



## Kevinaxx

Got two small pots and one medium.

still on the hunt for a few more…


----------



## arnott

I was so surprised to find a frame at Michaels that fit my signed Brian May Art Print perfectly!  I used a 30% off coupon to get it too!


----------



## ColdSteel

From the continuing adventures of "what can I buy with a promotional gift card without spending over?"

Lime Crime Cashmere Velvetine! This is my favorite liquid lip formula, ever.


----------



## Souzie

arnott said:


> Where did you buy those sheets?


Lilysilk. Pillowcases are buy 1 get 40% off right now!


----------



## arnott

xsouzie said:


> Lilysilk. Pillowcases are buy 1 get 40% off right now!




Thanks!  And oh, expensive!  I need some king size sheets that won't break the bank.


----------



## Souzie

arnott said:


> Thanks!  And oh, expensive!  I need some king size sheets that won't break the bank.


I had to get the king size as well but man, they're so worth it!


----------



## arnott

xsouzie said:


> I had to get the king size as well but man, they're so worth it!




Do you need special detergent to wash them?


----------



## Souzie

arnott said:


> Do you need special detergent to wash them?


Lilysilk recommends a silk cleaner called Tenestar as per their care page. Seems like a lot of work to wash silk sheets yourself so I just have my husband drop it off at an eco-friendly dry cleaners.

https://www.lilysilk.com/ca/how-to-wash-silk


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kevinaxx said:


> View attachment 5198348
> View attachment 5198349
> 
> Got two small pots and one medium.
> 
> still on the hunt for a few more…


These are so cute! Where did you find these?


----------



## Sunshine mama

ColdSteel said:


> From the continuing adventures of "what can I buy with a promotional gift card without spending over?"
> 
> Lime Crime Cashmere Velvetine! This is my favorite liquid lip formula, ever.
> 
> View attachment 5198955


Are these pictures of your lips? Gorgeous!


----------



## Sunshine mama

I got a pink strap for my watch to go with the white protective cover.


----------



## Kissie

Kevinaxx said:


> View attachment 5198348
> View attachment 5198349
> 
> Got two small pots and one medium.
> 
> still on the hunt for a few more…



These plant vases look amazing!


----------



## arnott

xsouzie said:


> Lilysilk recommends a silk cleaner called Tenestar as per their care page. Seems like a lot of work to wash silk sheets yourself so I just have my husband drop it off at an eco-friendly dry cleaners.
> 
> https://www.lilysilk.com/ca/how-to-wash-silk




That combined with the price is a no for me.  Are your sheets black silk?  Any suggestions for any good king size cotton sheet sets at a good price?  I don't like having to buy the pieces separately.  I want the fitted sheet, flat sheet, and 2 pillow cases all in one package.


----------



## arnott

Sticker and Tote Bag from Etsy!


----------



## MrGoyard




----------



## Souzie

arnott said:


> That combined with the price is a no for me.  Are your sheets black silk?  Any suggestions for any good king size cotton sheet sets at a good price?  I don't like having to buy the pieces separately.  I want the fitted sheet, flat sheet, and 2 pillow cases all in one package.


No, my sheets are light blue silk. I haven't bought them myself but I heard good things about the Mellani sheets from Amazon. If you do a search, they come in different colors.
https://www.amazon.ca/Mellanni-Bed-Sheet-Set-Hypoallergenic


----------



## arnott

The most beautiful shoes I ever did see have arrived!    As an added bonus they fit and I can walk in them!


----------



## Kevinaxx

Sunshine mama said:


> These are so cute! Where did you find these?


Anthropologie! I’ve been shopping around but they had 30% off extra.. their sister store also has some that are nice, urban outfitters, that I’m eyeing…

I tried Etsy but the ones I liked didn’t have draining holes… and some other spots are too pricy eg west elm.


----------



## canto bight

Getting my autumn comfort items ready.


----------



## ColdSteel

Sunshine mama said:


> Are these pictures of your lips? Gorgeous!



Not mine but swatches on LC's site. I love how detailed they are.

Birthday week pickups from anthro: 










I will never turn down something embroidered with crustaceans and you can never have too many white shirts or black dresses. I stretched my first lobe piercings about a decade ago and I'm just now starting to change up the kind of earrings I wear. These all looked and felt so good!


----------



## serybrazil

Chanel Urban Spirit, still waiting for her arrival (Thursday is the estimated arrival)


----------



## Souzie

Waiting for an H Bearn card holder in rose confetti...


----------



## hmmladin

My last purchase was the LV alma bb in epi leather. Decided to buy it before another price increase!


----------



## skydiva

But the key question is - what _color_ iphone 13 did
*Kevinaxx *and *mariliz11 *order?


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

ColdSteel said:


> From the continuing adventures of "what can I buy with a promotional gift card without spending over?"
> 
> Lime Crime Cashmere Velvetine! This is my favorite liquid lip formula, ever.
> 
> View attachment 5198955


Great new hobby!


----------



## mariliz11

skydiva said:


> But the key question is - what _color_ iphone 13 did
> *Kevinaxx *and *mariliz11 *order?


Silver for me!


----------



## maris.crane

From Fashionphile (too excited for the _House of Gucci _movie at the moment)
Gucci Small Horsebit hobo in Monogram Canvas and white leather trim
Gucci Kristen Bamboo heels in Taupe leather 

From Nordies, my first Golden Gooses (Golden Geese?)  


			https://www.nordstrom.ca/s/golden-goose-super-star-low-top-sneaker-women-nordstrom-exclusive/5781453?color=black%20leather


----------



## l.ch.

arnott said:


> The most beautiful shoes I ever did see have arrived!    As an added bonus they fit and I can walk in them!



OMG! So beautiful! I’ve been dreaming of these for ever! But I know I can’t walk in them. I think, I’ll buy a pair and display it like a work of art! 
enjoy them!


----------



## Kevinaxx

skydiva said:


> But the key question is - what _color_ iphone 13 did
> *Kevinaxx *and *mariliz11 *order?


Sierra blue.  
The graphite is tempting but…I love color. Sad about the burnt/autumn orange not a reality.


----------



## maria28

Just bought / ordered  some random items : 5 handmade Shinra metal pins, 2 sweatshirts & 1 tshirt from Uniqlo x Pokemon, collagen powder and a monkey plush toy


----------



## arnott

l.ch. said:


> OMG! So beautiful! I’ve been dreaming of these for ever! But I know I can’t walk in them. I think,* I’ll buy a pair and display it like a work of art!*
> enjoy them!




Thank you!  That was my original plan!


----------



## arnott

Happy Meal with this Toy:




Also, L'Occitane is having a 20% off sale so I got some Almond Milk Concentrate Refill.


----------



## Danzie89

My fiancé’s wedding band! We get married in 16 days and I paid off the balance on my credit card, yay!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Danzie89 said:


> My fiancé’s wedding band! We get married in 16 days and I paid off the balance on my credit card, yay!


Congratulations!  Wishing you a lifetime of happiness!


----------



## arnott

This Squishmallow that I've wanted for some time!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

arnott said:


> This Squishmallow that I've wanted for some time!



That’s great!  Where did you find it?


----------



## maggiesze1

This Longchamp from NM


And 2 Swarovski bracelets from etsy..(wouldnt let me screenshot)


----------



## arnott

AntiqueShopper said:


> That’s great!  Where did you find it?




Thanks!  It's a Claire's exclusive!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

arnott said:


> Thanks!  It's a Claire's exclusive!


I know!  Did you buy in store or on eBay?


----------



## arnott

AntiqueShopper said:


> I know!  Did you buy in store or on eBay?




In store!  And they were buy one get one 50% off!


----------



## coniglietta

Folding sofa bed for my new apartment


----------



## mariliz11

Zara handbag and jacket


----------



## Kevinaxx

Cheesecake along with the usual mochi croissant.


----------



## cheremushki

Kevinaxx said:


> View attachment 5205892
> 
> Cheesecake along with the usual mochi croissant.


You went back for more for the croissant!  Burnt cheesecake is on my list of things to try and bake!


----------



## Kevinaxx

cheremushki said:


> You went back for more for the croissant!  Burnt cheesecake is on my list of things to try and bake!


I’ve been going consistently since their soft opening lol. I’m hooked.

let me know how the burnt cheesecake goes!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

My 6 year old wanted this doll for Hanukkah


----------



## arnott

My old winter coat has a broken zipper so I just ordered this one that I’ve had my eye on since last winter but they were sold out then!  I was so shocked to see it in stock and only in my size!  And it was on sale, and I got an extra $15.00 off for joining their mailing list, plus I got free shipping!  I just looked back now and it’s completely sold out.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  It’s also sold out in all physical stores!


----------



## Kevinaxx




----------



## Souzie

Got another Boy bag in white chevron and a new phone. It's a cool iridescent purple.  I'm going to miss my trusty Blackberry.


----------



## arnott

The Haunted Mansion Glow in the Dark dust bag from Shop Harveys!   I'm so happy I was able to get this because they released at 8:00am, which was the same time as my ultrasound appointment at the hospital. I was able to check out at 8:01am and when I looked back it sold out before I was even called in for my appointment at 8:15am! If my appointment had been right at 8:00am, that would have been so awkward having the Tech stand there as I frantically try to check out!


----------



## cheremushki

xsouzie said:


> Got another Boy bag in white chevron and a new phone. It's a cool iridescent purple.  I'm going to miss my trusty Blackberry.
> 
> View attachment 5207488
> 
> View attachment 5207489


Where the picture of the boy bag?  And congratulations on the phone, I don't think I've ever seen that colour!  Now it will save some room in the bags!  One of my friend loves tiny bags and was considering this phone for that purpose.


----------



## skyqueen

I love Johnny Was and found this "jacket" on Gilt. Looks more like a cardigan to me so it will be a surprise. Hopefully, the stripe will be slenderizing! Fingers crossed!



			https://www.gilt.com/boutique/product/190720/139086088/?utm_medium=email&u=13960282&sfmc_sub=38962029&j=197185&utm_campaign=anytime&jb=11030&mid=7318081&l=23_HTML&utm_source=boutiqueopen&dsi=DIR-1423266107--0c79d09a-839f-4f87-a7d2-87d8e02bd74c


----------



## Souzie

cheremushki said:


> Where the picture of the boy bag?  And congratulations on the phone, I don't think I've ever seen that colour!  Now it will save some room in the bags!  One of my friend loves tiny bags and was considering this phone for that purpose.


I haven't received the Boy yet but it's this one...




As for the phone, I never knew about this purple either.   When we were leaving the store, my sister mentioned that in pics, it didn't look like it was 'mermaid purple'. So when I got home and checked, it was two different phones LOL...the one I have is 4G...it's darker and has a mirror finish. The other one is 5G and looks like a metallic lavender. Still got a good price for it and I think I like this one better...but this was the phone I thought I was picking up..


----------



## haute okole

AntiqueShopper said:


> My 6 year old wanted this doll for Hanukkah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5207121


Oh My!  Get ready to LIVE in the American Girl stores!  So many great memories.  My favorite, Kanani, the Hawaiian American girl and the time we took our girls to have their hair styled at the beauty salon.  I don’t know if they still have that option, but it was so much fun!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

haute okole said:


> Oh My!  Get ready to LIVE in the American Girl stores!  So many great memories.  My favorite, Kanani, the Hawaiian American girl and the time we took our girls to have their hair styled at the beauty salon.  I don’t know if they still have that option, but it was so much fun!


Lol! I got my daughter her first American Girl doll (a Truly Me) for her birthday in the spring.  We are now bombarded with Our Generation (Targets version of American Girl stuff) for the doll.  My daughter wanted a doll with a name this time.  I thought that Rebecca was a good start since the character is Jewish and it is a Hanukkah gift for my daughter. I’m already planning her next doll - Kit- because she has watched all of her movies   .  I look forward to taking my daughter to the store one day.  Our nearest store is in NYC.  It is one of the many things I look forward to once my kids are vaccinated.


----------



## haute okole

AntiqueShopper said:


> Lol! I got my daughter her first American Girl doll (a Truly Me) for her birthday in the spring.  We are now bombarded with Our Generation (Targets version of American Girl stuff) for the doll.  My daughter wanted a doll with a name this time.  I thought that Rebecca was a good start since the character is Jewish and it is a Hanukkah gift for my daughter. I’m already planning her next doll - Kit- because she has watched all of her movies   .  I look forward to taking my daughter to the store one day.  Our nearest store is in NYC.  It is one of the many things I look forward to once my kids are vaccinated.


Hahaha!  Don’t tell anyone, but I used to have my own American girl doll too! I am really wistful that my girls have outgrown that phase.  Enjoy, enjoy, enjoy and cherish these priceless times with your little girl.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

haute okole said:


> Hahaha!  Don’t tell anyone, but I used to have my own American girl doll too! I am really wistful that my girls have outgrown that phase.  Enjoy, enjoy, enjoy and cherish these priceless times with your little girl.


I can imagine myself doing the same thing-


----------



## Sunshine mama

xsouzie said:


> Waiting for an H Bearn card holder in rose confetti...
> 
> View attachment 5200741


This is such a pretty color!


----------



## arnott

Just when I think I'm safe from buying any more Squishmallows...I couldn't resist my favourite chocolate!


----------



## maggiesze1

Yes!! This bag was sold out everywhere and 1 just popped back up at Shopbop so grabbed it!   

Cult Gaia rhinestone mini Hera


----------



## IntheOcean

Just bought four books, a loaf of rye bread, greek yogurt, and grapes


----------



## Kevinaxx

1/2 of my list.

then I’m going to pause and enjoy.


----------



## ColdSteel

Ending out my birthday month with some fun things...

I also got a big grownup job (just about on my birthday, what a gift!), with serious benefits and the like and I am SO excited to start. I've been freelancing for many years and look forward to really bettering professional self with this new role.

From one lovely seller on posh... Finally rebuying a beloved liquorice shirt in my new size a few years after I outgrew my old one! Then I saw her lovely vintage Dior robe and this great vintage Lanvin dress (belt not included but I've got plenty of options)






Two dresses from J.Crew


----------



## AntiqueShopper

ColdSteel said:


> Ending out my birthday month with some fun things...
> 
> I also got a big grownup job (just about on my birthday, what a gift!), with serious benefits and the like and I am SO excited to start. I've been freelancing for many years and look forward to really bettering myself with this new role
> 
> From one lovely seller on posh... Finally rebuying a beloved liquorice shirt in my new size a few years after I outgrew my old one! Then I saw her lovely vintage Dior robe and this great vintage Lanvin dress (belt not included but I've got plenty of options)
> 
> View attachment 5209073
> View attachment 5209075
> View attachment 5209076
> 
> 
> Two dresses from J.Crew
> View attachment 5209077


Happy Birthday


----------



## Shopgirl1996

Got these cool new diamond hoops. I love them!


----------



## mariliz11

Tory Burch riding boots and Chiara Ferragni x Nespresso coffee travel mug


----------



## cheremushki

Rice maker.
I am so excited and feeling old for it.


----------



## Shopgirl1996

cheremushki said:


> Rice maker.
> I am so excited and feeling old for it.



I love anything that works great in the kitchen. Which rice cooker did you get?


----------



## cheremushki

Shopgirl1996 said:


> I love anything that works great in the kitchen. Which rice cooker did you get?





			https://www.amazon.ca/CR-0632F-Multifunctional-Programmable-Intelligent-Algorithm/dp/B0831RL6XK/ref=sr_1_10?dchild=1&keywords=cuckoo+rice+cooker&qid=1633139131&sr=8-10
		


My family owns one that lasted more than 20 years.  I'm hoping they didn't cheapen out and still have same quality.  I got it from Costco and it's funny.  Review is terrible there but on Amazon it's great!


----------



## schooner

Just bought the Everlane Studio Bag in Black, made in Italy and purchased in Australia, win win    Postal services from the US have stopped in recent days to Australia so buying in Oz was perfect.
Great dupe for the Celine Sangle which I have wanted for so long.


----------



## cheremushki

Fountain pen inks.


----------



## Kevinaxx

Got myself some treats.

And,


----------



## maggiesze1

These Golden Goose from Browns..



And since Amex had an offer for $150 off $750+, I decided to get this Balenciaga card holder too...


----------



## cheremushki

Kevinaxx said:


> View attachment 5212438
> 
> Got myself some treats.
> 
> And,
> 
> View attachment 5212440


Just based on the dishes they used I can tell that it's a Korean food   Was it spicy chicken dish?


----------



## Kevinaxx

cheremushki said:


> Just based on the dishes they used I can tell that it's a Korean food   Was it spicy chicken dish?


Spicy braised beef!

shopping around for plant goods makes me happy. Esp when amazon is no longer the cheapest.


----------



## Sunshine mama

maggiesze1 said:


> Yes!! This bag was sold out everywhere and 1 just popped back up at Shopbop so grabbed it!
> 
> Cult Gaia rhinestone mini Hera
> View attachment 5208664


Fancy!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

This plant from Trader Joe's


----------



## cheremushki

Sunshine mama said:


> This plant from Trader Joe's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5213285


Kalanchoe!  I've propagated soooooo much out of them.. I have to pinch to grow them bushier and I don't want to kill off the pinched one.. so.. I've been giving them out like crazy!


----------



## Sunshine mama

cheremushki said:


> Kalanchoe!  I've propagated soooooo much out of them.. I have to pinch to grow them bushier and I don't want to kill off the pinched one.. so.. I've been giving them out like crazy!


That's good to know,  as I had no idea what it was. I just got it cuz it's so pretty. Hope I can keep it alive! Any suggestions as how not to kill it?


----------



## LemonDrop

pizza rolls and wine


----------



## AntiqueShopper

LemonDrop said:


> pizza rolls and wine


Best dinner ever


----------



## cheremushki

Sunshine mama said:


> That's good to know,  as I had no idea what it was. I just got it cuz it's so pretty. Hope I can keep it alive! Any suggestions as how not to kill it?


They're pretty hardy.  Once they become thirsty, their leaves become thin and not as green.  You have to pinch between leaves otherwise they will just grow long and tall.  Re-flowering them is very hard though.  Close to 10 year I've had it, I've only rebooked it once and just a few flowers.  I think you would have to create a condition where it think's it's dying.  Like keep it in dark location and rarely water it.  I think it's too cruel, so I don't do this.

Prayer plant on other hand tends to bloom when it's happy.  I have one that's been blooming none stop since August and I'm beginning to worry that it might be exerting too much energy doing this. 

My kalanchoe tends to have smaller leaves.  But I think if you repot to bigger pot and feed once a month, I'm wondering if it will grow larger?


----------



## Kevinaxx

I brought a philodendron pink Princess 

and I’m eyeing a white knight :/

I have a plant addiction


----------



## BigPurseSue

Sunshine mama said:


> That's good to know,  as I had no idea what it was. I just got it cuz it's so pretty. Hope I can keep it alive! Any suggestions as how not to kill it?





cheremushki said:


> They're pretty hardy.  Once they become thirsty, their leaves become thin and not as green.  You have to pinch between leaves otherwise they will just grow long and tall.  Re-flowering them is very hard though.  Close to 10 year I've had it, I've only rebooked it once and just a few flowers.  I think you would have to create a condition where it think's it's dying.  Like keep it in dark location and rarely water it.  I think it's too cruel, so I don't do this.
> 
> Prayer plant on other hand tends to bloom when it's happy.  I have one that's been blooming none stop since August and I'm beginning to worry that it might be exerting too much energy doing this.
> 
> My kalanchoe tends to have smaller leaves.  But I think if you repot to bigger pot and feed once a month, I'm wondering if it will grow larger?



I bought a kalanchoe for my mom's elderly care apartment and haven't as of yet killed it.   But I haven't been able to get it to bloom again. Here's a page about caring for them: https://www.joyusgarden.com/flowering-kalanchoes/
Like a lot of succulents they like lots of bright light but not direct sunlight. I had the plant in a northeast window and it was doing well there. I recently moved the plant to my house and my southeast sunroom window which has more intense light so we shall see. They do propagate easily. Simply stick a cutting in the dirt and they will root.


----------



## Sunshine mama

cheremushki said:


> They're pretty hardy.  Once they become thirsty, their leaves become thin and not as green.  You have to pinch between leaves otherwise they will just grow long and tall.  Re-flowering them is very hard though.  Close to 10 year I've had it, I've only rebooked it once and just a few flowers.  I think you would have to create a condition where it think's it's dying.  Like keep it in dark location and rarely water it.  I think it's too cruel, so I don't do this.
> 
> Prayer plant on other hand tends to bloom when it's happy.  I have one that's been blooming none stop since August and I'm beginning to worry that it might be exerting too much energy doing this.
> 
> My kalanchoe tends to have smaller leaves.  But I think if you repot to bigger pot and feed once a month, I'm wondering if it will grow larger?


Oh thank you so much for that info. What do you mean pinch between leaves?


----------



## Sunshine mama

BigPurseSue said:


> I bought a kalanchoe for my mom's elderly care apartment and haven't as of yet killed it.   But I haven't been able to get it to bloom again. Here's a page about caring for them: https://www.joyusgarden.com/flowering-kalanchoes/
> Like a lot of succulents they like lots of bright light but not direct sunlight. I had the plant in a northeast window and it was doing well there. I recently moved the plant to my house and my southeast sunroom window which has more intense light so we shall see. They do propagate easily. Simply stick a cutting in the dirt and they will root.


Thank you so much!
I just read the article. It sounds like a very sensitive soul!


----------



## cheremushki

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh thank you so much for that info. What do you mean pinch between leaves?



Let's say it's a "+" shaped.  The top part that is vertical is where you "pinch" off.  I tend to stick it to glass jar full of water.  It's so interesting to see the roots grow and sometimes even leaves will appear between the roots.  I'll try to post the pic for you later.  I'm still in my pyjama and bed-hair right now.


----------



## cheremushki

Kevinaxx said:


> I brought a philodendron pink Princess
> 
> and I’m eyeing a white knight :/
> 
> I have a plant addiction



Did it start last year during the lockdown phases? 
Wait until you google "Angel wings". Or Caladium-white Christmas.  That's the one I would really want to have.  If I had any more room.  

And begonia and pink caladium and I still have rubber tree at work that I need to bring in..


----------



## Kevinaxx

cheremushki said:


> Did it start last year during the lockdown phases?
> Wait until you google "Angel wings". Or Caladium-white Christmas.  That's the one I would really want to have.  If I had any more room.
> 
> And begonia and pink caladium and I still have rubber tree at work that I need to bring in..


More recent, around July of this year aI’m pretty bad, once I like something, I go all out. I mean I’ve always eyed plants but I never really let myself get one because I figured they’d be hard to take care of.  That and most places the plants I’d see were ok. Then I saw the monstera in a store and it’s rather young (no holes in leaves yet) and it was cute, priced decently, so I decided to try.

at one point it was drooping so bad I sent an SOS to a friend whose got a green thumb, and it’s now thriving. Felt good enough to get the polka dot (begonia) even though the other plant I had died.  

Would look at other plants while I’m out with friends but never find one I liked, so I started looking online. Still a bit difficult but I saw the pink Princess irl recently. The shop owner wanted a lot of $$$$$. I instead found a small budding one online.


----------



## Kevinaxx

cheremushki said:


> Did it start last year during the lockdown phases?
> Wait until you google "Angel wings". Or Caladium-white Christmas.  That's the one I would really want to have.  If I had any more room.
> 
> And begonia and pink caladium and I still have rubber tree at work that I need to bring in..


Do you (or anyone reading) know if plants have sales tax? I’m going to buy through Home Depot a couple… and it doesn’t seem to register sales tax for those as it does with one other item, but I’ve paid sales tax for the couple of plants ordered online.

so I’m a bit confused…


----------



## Sunshine mama

cheremushki said:


> Let's say it's a "+" shaped.  The top part that is vertical is where you "pinch" off.  I tend to stick it to glass jar full of water.  It's so interesting to see the roots grow and sometimes even leaves will appear between the roots.  I'll try to post the pic for you later.  I'm still in my pyjama and bed-hair right now.


Thank you.  Can't wait to see the picture(s).


----------



## cheremushki

*Sunshine mama *on the picture where my thumb is, is the new leaf growing in the water


----------



## cheremushki

Kevinaxx said:


> Do you (or anyone reading) know if plants have sales tax? I’m going to buy through Home Depot a couple… and it doesn’t seem to register sales tax for those as it does with one other item, but I’ve paid sales tax for the couple of plants ordered online.
> 
> so I’m a bit confused…



Sorry, I'm in Canada.  And we have 2 different sales taxes here, so not much of a help from me


----------



## arnott

Nautica Boots!


----------



## Kevinaxx

cheremushki said:


> Sorry, I'm in Canada.  And we have 2 different sales taxes here, so not much of a help from me


Sometimes I forget but this is true… I had to figure out how to navigate vat and also set up an account with your irs, and also help a client figure out how to wire funds for taxes…


----------



## cheremushki

Kevinaxx said:


> Sometimes I forget but this is true… I had to figure out how to navigate vat and also set up an account with your irs, and also help a client figure out how to wire funds for taxes…






Uh huh.


----------



## arnott

These Kate Spade Snow Globe shoes!  Please swipe to see close ups!  I'm in love!


----------



## Christofle

cheremushki said:


> View attachment 5212335
> 
> Fountain pen inks.


Some of the loveliest inks out there too


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Paw Patrol Costume for my youngest


----------



## esdderxD

I just received these adorable Animal Crossing amigurumi that I ordered from Etsy! I plan to use them as bag charms if possible.


----------



## Kevinaxx

Got the yellow pot at hardware store for $6! And drainage hole! Also all the talk of Trader Joe’s made me swing by, and got the last for $6. Im unsure of what exactly, but happy to add this guy, along with my ppp.


----------



## arnott

Love my new Sketchers!  I've always wanted something in galaxy print!


----------



## Sunshine mama

cheremushki said:


> View attachment 5215476
> 
> 
> Uh huh.


----------



## Sunshine mama

esdderxD said:


> I just received these adorable Animal Crossing amigurumi that I ordered from Etsy! I plan to use them as bag charms if possible.
> 
> View attachment 5217954
> View attachment 5217955


Too cute!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

cheremushki said:


> View attachment 5214487
> 
> 
> *Sunshine mama *on the picture where my thumb is, is the new leaf growing in the water


Thank you!
So do you just leave this in the water?


----------



## sdkitty

bowl for my kitty


----------



## 880

DH and I saw the movie Dune when we were in Venice (it’s fantastic if you also loved Dune the book or happen to like Timothy chalamet (who is great in this). We also have tickets for when it opens in NY. 

We spent the afternoon with in laws and watched jame bond, no time to die. Do not recommend. It’s an hour too long, and very convoluted. 

we got tickets to see Macbeth (Daniel Craig and Ruth Negga) next year.


----------



## arnott

880 said:


> DH and I saw the movie Dune when we were in Venice (it’s fantastic if you also loved Dune the book or happen to like Timothy chalamet (who is great in this). We also have tickets for when it opens in NY.
> 
> *We spent the afternoon with in laws and watched jame bond, no time to die. Do not recommend. It’s an hour too long, and very convoluted.*
> 
> we got tickets to see Macbeth (Daniel Craig and Ruth Negga) next year.




How was Rami's performance?!


----------



## coniglietta

Laniege x Maison Kitstune neo cushion 




The set comes with the chillax fox bag, one cushion refill, and samples. As soon  as I saw it online I had to have it lol


----------



## Kevinaxx

I brought a few humidifier for the home (other one was office use).



Got the pink and the light blue as well.


----------



## arnott

coniglietta said:


> Laniege x Maison Kitstune neo cushion
> 
> View attachment 5218871
> 
> 
> The set comes with the chillax fox bag, one cushion refill, and samples. As soon  as I saw it online I had to have it lol




Do you have the link?  Is the Fox's name Neo?


----------



## luvprada

Dog bed


----------



## ColdSteel

Three pairs of Sheertex tights... thanks flash sale! 
Loved the pairs I bought so much last year.

This fabulous vintage Lanvin dress. I love it. It's like a head-on collision between a Lite Brite and the Main Street Electrical Parade sandwiching a game of Tetris. I love it.


----------



## cheremushki

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you!
> So do you just leave this in the water?





Yes, just like this one.  They do seem to thrive even in the water, even sprouting new leaf!


----------



## maggiesze1

Decided to try out the Marc Jacobs mini traveler tote in red


----------



## esdderxD

Sunshine mama said:


> Too cute!!



Thank you! I love your lovely plant from Trader Joe's!


----------



## arnott




----------



## coniglietta

arnott said:


> Do you have the link?  Is the Fox's name Neo?



I only found the link for the Korean site: https://www.laneige.com/kr/ko/makeup/neo-cushionxmaison-kitsune-matte.html?c=4 

Neo is the name of the cushion. The fox is just the one used in Maison Kitsune's products, but this one is called the chillax fox. I'm not sure if this will be released outside of Asia....
I purchased mine through SSG.com as I currently live in South Korea. This is the one I bought: http://ssg.li/1GSPWi


----------



## 880

arnott said:


> How was Rami's performance?!


I’m a fan of Jame along and Rami, and I thought even Rami was meh. It was so very very long. Rami did have to spend 2.5 hours in makeup every day to achieve his face for the movie. He apparently used that time to center himself into a very still, precise and scary villain

i just received a purchase ordered some time ago. Custom, entirely hand stitched Buffalo Dalmatian bag from the artisan Duret.com in France. I asked Duret to select one hide of three H quality leathers that had the most striated, contrasting veining, but Duret selected everything else : thread; contrast handles etc. it’s my most exquisite bag ever. The dustbag it came in was also handstitched leather, a work of art, in and of itself. I’m not a charm person, but this charm is perfect for the bag. My pics are cross posted from my post in @tasha1’s thread 





						Duret bag
					

My journey for an exotic bag started a couple years ago. I spent enough time on my research. I found loads of information on this forum and I am very thankful two ladies Tracey SH and 880 who helped me enormously in this journey.   The bag that appealed to me was on the Duret site. I liked her...




					forum.purseblog.com
				




the actual color is not as silvery grey IRL. It’s a cross between craie and nata


----------



## mariliz11

AirPods as a birthday gift to myself


----------



## LemonDrop

I just bought my first pair of Louboutins. Online. I hope they fit. There probably isn't a pair of Louboutins in a 6 hour drive of me. Not even in someones closet   So I watched some videos and read some blogs on sizing. I got a pair in Kid leather and went up 1/2  size.

Just me rambling: When I was in NYC last week I wanted to try some on and purchase. I went to Saks shoe department. But the sales people there were so so aggressive. It just made me uncomfortable. For example I was looking at a Chloe bag. Lifting it up to feel the weight. A sales person ran over insisting on helping me. I had no intention of buying it. And then they got irritated with me when I said Chloes tend to be too heavy for me. He replied "they really aren't that heavy". I just wanted to be left alone and I probably had at least 10 sales people approach me in 20 minutes.


----------



## LemonDrop

@mariliz11 AirPods are the best !!!


----------



## 880

+1 on AirPods! happy Birthday @mariliz11!

this Week, for some reason, I had to buy several gifts and hostess gifts. I tend to buy Maison du chocolate when appropriate. (Brown box is chocolate; teal box is truffles). Here is one of the gifts  (and my new Duret bag snuck into the pic too)


----------



## mariliz11

880 said:


> +1 on AirPods! happy Birthday @mariliz11!
> 
> this Week, for some reason, I had to buy several gifts and hostess gifts. I tend to buy Maison du chocolate when appropriate. (Brown box is chocolate; teal box is truffles). Here is one of the gifts  (and my new Duret bag snuck into the pic too)
> 
> View attachment 5221124


Thank you! Lovely pic too!’


----------



## Christofle

A new duvet for winter


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Snow White Wishables- she’s my favorite Disney Princess


----------



## mariliz11

All Saints leather jacket


----------



## TC1

mariliz11 said:


> All Saints leather jacket
> View attachment 5222077


I've had one for years...still obsessed with it!


----------



## Kevinaxx




----------



## JenJBS

Coach bag charm.


----------



## 880

Christofle said:


> A new duvet for winter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5222060


This looks both lush and snuggly! And Luna will adore it!


----------



## Christofle

880 said:


> This looks both lush and snuggly! And Luna will adore it!


She might adore it as a scratcher depending on how textured it feels.


----------



## arnott

AntiqueShopper said:


> Snow White Wishables- she’s my favorite Disney Princess
> View attachment 5222062




When did these come out?!  The Dwarfs too or just the princesses?


----------



## AntiqueShopper

arnott said:


> When did these come out?!  The Dwarfs too or just the princesses?


It came out yesterday. The dwarves were in a bag with the Evil Queen and a deer.  They raised the price of Wishables to $15 each- so I skipped the bag.  I really just wanted Snow White. There are other things coming out that I wanted more- saving my money for those


----------



## mariliz11

TC1 said:


> I've had one for years...still obsessed with it!


Good to know it's so durable! I've always wanted one!


----------



## 880

@TC1 +1 all saints leather bombers and moto jackets! @mariliz11, love your all saints jacket! 

Lehman trilogy on Broadway. Amazing, if you can sit through 3+ hours with two intermissions; with your mask; in a not so comfy seat (the theater is older, so the seats pitch is a bit steep); and surrounded by strangers (no real social distance, but you are required to show ID and excelsior pass/vaccination proof prior to entry).

Also a hot pink rodeo from a fellow TPFer that I had originally planned to give to  a family member who is crazy about pink. I tried it out myself bc it was just so adorable. . .  (Dior leopard knit jacket fall/winter. 2021)


----------



## Kevinaxx

I asked a friend recently the # in his collection and he said 65 (currently on a ban too).

since I’m nowhere near that, I picked up a couple more, starters that will turn to be:


----------



## Lady Zhuge

The Nugget in Koala 









						The Nugget - Koala / A calm, cool gray
					

It turns out the world’s best kids toy is actually a couch. Soft, supportive and lightweight. Four folding pieces that become tunnels, rocket ships, castles and more. Free U.S. Shipping.




					nuggetcomfort.com


----------



## skyqueen

Needed something cheery for fall! 
Of course, Dirty Harry had to get in on the act


----------



## arnott

AntiqueShopper said:


> It came out yesterday. The dwarves were in a bag with the Evil Queen and a deer.  They raised the price of Wishables to $15 each- so I skipped the bag.  I really just wanted Snow White. There are other things coming out that I wanted more- saving my money for those




I don't see the bags on Shop Disney.  Maybe they sold out?!  I love the dwarfs they made and am annoyed they made a Deer instead of another dwarf!


----------



## arnott

These cute Goat cards!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

arnott said:


> I don't see the bags on Shop Disney.  Maybe they sold out?!  I love the dwarfs they made and am annoyed they made a Deer instead of another dwarf!


They sold out yesterday- by 1030 in the morning.  They did 3 dwarves. a deer and the Evil Queen as the common.  The rest of the dwarves were chases.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

arnott said:


> I don't see the bags on Shop Disney.  Maybe they sold out?!  I love the dwarfs they made and am annoyed they made a Deer instead of another dwarf!


----------



## arnott

AntiqueShopper said:


> They sold out yesterday- by 1030 in the morning.  They did 3 dwarves. a deer and the Evil Queen as the common.  *The rest of the dwarves were chases.*




Ooh, I wanna see all of them!


----------



## arnott

AntiqueShopper said:


> View attachment 5223157




I still think they should have had another dwarf instead of the deer and only had 3 chases!  If you just get one bag and get the deer, no one is going to associate that to Snow White.    The dwarfs that are shown are all super cute.  Cuter than Snow White and the Evil Queen!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

arnott said:


> I still think they should have had another dwarf instead of the deer and only had 3 chases!  If you just get one bag and get the deer, no one is going to associate that to Snow White.    The dwarfs that are shown are all super cute.  Cuter than Snow White and the Evil Queen!


If the bags were $10 each I would have bought.  The $15 price was too high for me not to know what I was getting.  My luck I would have gotten the deer   .


----------



## arnott

AntiqueShopper said:


> If the bags were $10 each I would have bought.  The $15 price was too high for me not to know what I was getting.  *My luck I would have gotten the deer  .*




So you don't like the deer either!


----------



## skyqueen

Can't believe I found this...a Pete door knocker! I had a new door panel and a brick/granite front stoop made. Took months to make but very pleased. The door panel still needs to be painted. Everthing made with azek products this time around...maintenance free!
I'll post a pic when everthing's finished!


----------



## sdkitty

Johnny Was silk shirt


----------



## missie1

Simone Rocha leather jacket


----------



## maggiesze1

Just bought the Cult Gaia black rhinestone mini hera from Intermix!! I actually have the silver one already and love it so much needed to get the black one too!!


----------



## fettfleck

A lot of books about relaxing my mind and soul. Either pandemic worked me down or finally midlife crisis hit.
Still, those books cannot hurt.


----------



## fettfleck

Oh, and: Matt Haig‘s The Comfort Book really is a great comfort book…!


----------



## starrynite_87

Ordered my daughter’s Halloween costume, she is 8 and her new thing is Anime. I also bought myself a pair of straight leg jeans from Zara and this AFRM top from Revolve.


----------



## JenJBS

Cultivate What Matters, Power Sheets for 2022. (Goal Planner)


Just ordered some perfume samples I'm excited to try.   

By Kilian - L'Heure Verte Eau de Parfum 
Comptoir Sud Pacifique - Vanille Banane Eau de Toilette 
Parfums de Marly - Oriana Eau de Parfum 
The House Of Oud - Neverending Eau de Parfum


----------



## maggiesze1

Didnt expect to purchase this too..but it was 30% off!!! So...definitely needed to get it!   

Marc Jacobs mini tote in denim


----------



## arnott

This Mug!


----------



## meowkittycat

Cleaning supplies from Bondi Wash. Their kitchen set contains a bench spray, dish wash and hand wash. I also bought a small glass spray.


----------



## makeupbyomar

This belt from Dickies


----------



## arnott

Schnauzer in a Penguin Hoodie!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Toys for the Holidays   ! I’ve ordered a ton of Paw Patrol toys and some Squishmallows. My most recent Squishmallows order was for this puppy -


----------



## 880

Timed tickets to Jasper Johns exhibit Mind/Matter at the Whitney in NY


----------



## tlamdang08

Hand creams and nail polishes


----------



## AntiqueShopper

I went Squishmallows searching today   and called/went to 5 different stores before I found a Halloween one in the wild.  I bought Vampire Mickey Mouse


----------



## JenJBS

Dolce and Gabbana - Dolce Rose perfume


----------



## LemonDrop




----------



## mariliz11

Leather belt from Maje


----------



## arnott

AntiqueShopper said:


> I went Squishmallows searching today   and called/went to 5 different stores before I found a Halloween one in the wild.  I bought Vampire Mickey Mouse




Where are his fangs?


----------



## AntiqueShopper

arnott said:


> Where are his fangs?


----------



## AntiqueShopper

So I guess I am a little Squishmallows obsessed these last 2 days.  My friend needed help finding Jack and Sally Squishmallows for her kids and I found them and purchased for her.  She was really excited!  However, I saw this one for me


----------



## Sunshine mama

AntiqueShopper said:


> So I guess I am a little Squishmallows obsessed these last 2 days.  My friend needed help finding Jack and Sally Squishmallows for her kids and I found them and purchased for her.  She was really excited!  However, I saw this one for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5228095


This one has such a cute happy face!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Sunshine mama said:


> This one has such a cute happy face!


My 6 year old saw it and claimed it   .  She said it had the “perfect squish”


----------



## arnott

AntiqueShopper said:


> View attachment 5228092




Okay, I'm blind!  Didn't see them in the first picture!


----------



## arnott

AntiqueShopper said:


> So I guess I am a little Squishmallows obsessed these last 2 days.  *My friend needed help finding Jack and Sally Squishmallows* for her kids and I found them and purchased for her. She was really excited! However, I saw this one for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5228095




This same one?


----------



## Kevinaxx

I brought a node for too much $$ 

let’s hope I can make it go to a baby plant then an adult plant


----------



## arnott

Band T-Shirt and Sticker finally arrived!  I preordered these in August!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

arnott said:


> This same one?



I found her the 8 inch- but yep same design.


----------



## arnott

This T-Shirt!  Swipe sideways to see it worn by Brian May!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Anyone else need to stop buying Halloween Squishmallows- or is it just me  - these are the 5 inch size ones


----------



## starrynite_87

AntiqueShopper said:


> Toys for the Holidays   ! I’ve ordered a ton of Paw Patrol toys and some Squishmallows. My most recent Squishmallows order was for this puppy -
> 
> View attachment 5225770


My daughter's current obsession...the girl loves her Squishmellows.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

starrynite_87 said:


> My daughter's current obsession...the girl loves her Squishmellows.


I bought the last two at 5 Below.  They were $4 each   .  Sadly I bought the spider for myself


----------



## Kevinaxx

More plants… monstera standleyana, Begonia microsperma and a philodendron luxurian node (had to dial that wayyyyy back).

And thai ice tea boba, shack burger and crinkle fries.


----------



## arnott

AntiqueShopper said:


> Anyone else need to stop buying Halloween Squishmallows- or is it just me  - these are the 5 inch size ones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5229481
> View attachment 5229482
> 
> 
> View attachment 5229483




You're on a Squishmallow kick lately!  I only have one Halloween one, the Reese's Jack O Lantern I posted previously.  Today I bought this!  It's the 8 inch one, I believe.  Which one do you like the best?!



Found this picture of the possible choices:


----------



## AntiqueShopper

arnott said:


> You're on a Squishmallow kick lately!  I only have one Halloween one, the Reese's Jack O Lantern I posted previously.  Today I bought this!  It's the 8 inch one, I believe.  Which one do you like the best?!
> 
> 
> 
> Found this picture of the possible choices:



My favorite are the bottom left and middle.  I’ve seen the 5 inch ones.  Are they really strong smelling?  I am not a fan of strong smelling plush.


----------



## arnott

AntiqueShopper said:


> My favorite are the bottom left and middle.  I’ve seen the 5 inch ones.  Are they really strong smelling?  I am not a fan of strong smelling plush.




Yes, but I think the smell will fade once it's out of the bag.


----------



## jelliedfeels

880 said:


> I’m a fan of Jame along and Rami, and I thought even Rami was meh. It was so very very long. Rami did have to spend 2.5 hours in makeup every day to achieve his face for the movie. He apparently used that time to center himself into a very still, precise and scary villain
> 
> i just received a purchase ordered some time ago. Custom, entirely hand stitched Buffalo Dalmatian bag from the artisan Duret.com in France. I asked Duret to select one hide of three H quality leathers that had the most striated, contrasting veining, but Duret selected everything else : thread; contrast handles etc. it’s my most exquisite bag ever. The dustbag it came in was also handstitched leather, a work of art, in and of itself. I’m not a charm person, but this charm is perfect for the bag. My pics are cross posted from my post in @tasha1’s thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duret bag
> 
> 
> My journey for an exotic bag started a couple years ago. I spent enough time on my research. I found loads of information on this forum and I am very thankful two ladies Tracey SH and 880 who helped me enormously in this journey.   The bag that appealed to me was on the Duret site. I liked her...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the actual color is not as silvery grey IRL. It’s a cross between craie and nata
> 
> View attachment 5219519
> View attachment 5219520
> View attachment 5219521
> View attachment 5219522
> View attachment 5219523
> View attachment 5219524


I think it’s stunning and agree the tassel looks like it’s part of the design rather than something you added as it brings out the contrast of the handles.

Really interesting to hear about the whole bespoke process actually.


----------



## maggiesze1

This LV heart coin purse from 24s



And preordered these 2 bags from Danielle-nicole


----------



## arnott

Here's what I got out of my Squishmallow Blind Bag!  I just bought the first bag I grabbed and got the one I wanted the most!  The Axolotl!


----------



## arnott

I got the small one first!  Love the Ombre!  2 Axolotl Squishmallows!  Swipe to see the back!


----------



## Souzie

I've started my Christmas shopping and got this for my husband...




Also got some Christmas decorations..


----------



## Kevinaxx

^the blue purple on the left for work phone.


----------



## cheremushki

Kevinaxx said:


> More plants… monstera standleyana, Begonia microsperma and a philodendron luxurian node (had to dial that wayyyyy back).
> 
> And thai ice tea boba, shack burger and crinkle fries.


......... what does your home look like now??


----------



## 880

Loewe obi belt which I’ve obsessed about since @hermesgeek suggested it on another thread (recommendation for belt for H dress).








						Obi belt in nappa Navy/White - LOEWE
					

Structured belt with deep waistband and curved pelmet.



					www.loewe.com
				




edit: @hermesgeek, thanks! I got navy with white underside (black was sold out) but I wear navy with black a lot, so this works


----------



## hermesgeek

880 said:


> Loewe obi belt which I’ve obsessed about since @hermesgeek suggested it on another thread (recommendation for belt for H dress).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obi belt in nappa Navy/White - LOEWE
> 
> 
> Structured belt with deep waistband and curved pelmet.
> 
> 
> 
> www.loewe.com



LOOOOOVEEEEE! If I may ask, what color did you get?


----------



## arnott

My first Gucci Bees item!


----------



## arnott

xsouzie said:


> I've started my Christmas shopping and got this for my husband...
> 
> View attachment 5230890
> 
> 
> Also got some Christmas decorations..
> 
> View attachment 5230891
> 
> View attachment 5230897
> 
> View attachment 5230892




Nice Fanny Pack!


----------



## Souzie

arnott said:


> Nice Fanny Pack!


Haha it's a messenger bag. He does have fanny packs though but doesn't wear it like a fanny pack.


----------



## Kevinaxx

cheremushki said:


> ......... what does your home look like now??


Those hasn’t arrived yet and I split between work and home!


----------



## cheremushki

Kevinaxx said:


> Those hasn’t arrived yet and I split between work and home!


Good idea!


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

Some Hermes and a Tempo home gym that will be delivered this week.




Stock photo of Tempo, its not been delivered yet


----------



## hillaryhath

I ordered a lot of stuff this weekend but I'm feeling particularly proud of me just snatching up the last ones of these!! The RM bags were 30% off


----------



## Shopgirl1996

I am so loving my new stacking wedding bands. I can't wait to be able to add a 3rd band.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Shopgirl1996 said:


> I am so loving my new stacking wedding bands. I can't wait to be able to add a 3rd band.
> 
> View attachment 5232263


Love the green band


----------



## VSUVUS

Just an "itsy bitsy" dental bill for Invisalign


----------



## arnott

This book arrived right in time for Halloween! 




And it came with a Bookplate signed by all 3 authors!


----------



## starrynite_87

I’ve been loving Zara jeans lately, such a great price point that allows me to try new trends. I ordered a Wildfox Couture sweatshirt,a pair of Free People bike shorts, BioDerm Micellar Water, and Purifying Cleansing Foaming Gel from Revolve.


----------



## maria28

Some groceries (including Korean grapes & apple konjac jelly snacks), bubble tea and a gundam kit.


----------



## mariliz11

@Kevinaxx btw I recall you pre ordered the new iPhone at the same time as I did. Have you received it yet? I’m in Europe and still pending availability while on the pre ordering waiting list


----------



## arnott

Gizmo!


----------



## JenJBS

Polene Numero Dix in Burgundy.


----------



## 880

maria28 said:


> Some groceries (including Korean grapes & apple konjac jelly snacks), bubble tea and a gundam kit.


I love jelly snacks! Have you tried muscat grape?  The issue is I tend to open the pack and then eat all of them 
I love the shape of your new bag @JenJBS


----------



## cheremushki

New fountain pen!


----------



## Kevinaxx

mariliz11 said:


> @Kevinaxx btw I recall you pre ordered the new iPhone at the same time as I did. Have you received it yet? I’m in Europe and still pending availability while on the pre ordering waiting list


I did… I actually order to pick up… and picked it up on 9.24.

I know the shipping has been backlogged. A friend who works at apple tells me it was a lot harder during the first few weeks.

hopefully yours show soon. The camera is worth it imho.


----------



## arnott

Axolotl Blind Bag!


----------



## maria28

880 said:


> I love jelly snacks! Have you tried muscat grape?  The issue is I tend to open the pack and then eat all of them
> I love the shape of your new bag @JenJBS


Yes, I love jelly snacks too.
I’m the same with the muscat grapes: once opened, can’t stop


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Olympia Le Tan Clutch (plus all the books underneath)


----------



## Hanna Wilson

JenJBS said:


> Polene Numero Dix in Burgundy.
> 
> View attachment 5234237


Such a good choice


----------



## JenJBS

Hanna Wilson said:


> Such a good choice



Thank you, Hanna!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

I ordered a bunch of things for the holidays:

1. Pajamas for each of my kids
2. Paw Patrol Toys - including Liberty (the newest Paw Patrol Character)


3. Disney Pin for my son


----------



## GINA-MARIE

A Valentino reversible VLogo belt.  I couldn't decide between the Brown/Black and Black/Red so I ordered both! The red is beautiful but the brown might work better with my wardrobe.  Hopefully I will like one better than the other!!!



			https://www.valentino.com/en-us/belts_cod19971654707104986.html#dept=US_Belts_W


----------



## slyeee

I knew going into this relationship that I have my bags and he has his shoes. 
Well, it's not fair, but now I'm into bags, shoes, and sneakers.
Love him very much, wanted these dunks when I was young, didn't know I'd get them 14 years later as a wedding present.


----------



## Kevinaxx

Was contemplating between this and the clock and this won out because it’ll be for the office (as the clock) but should I move I don’t know if I’ll carry it to the next but this I’ll have at home or the next.

moma is giving $15+ off plus if I use my Amex I get $25 back so it’s a no brainer.


----------



## Christofle

cheremushki said:


> View attachment 5234583
> 
> New fountain pen!


Kaweco's are so cute!


----------



## cheremushki

Christofle said:


> Kaweco's are so cute!





Yes.  That's why I went back for just one more.  Last one.  I swear.


----------



## Kevinaxx

cheremushki said:


> View attachment 5237253
> 
> Yes.  That's why I went back for just one more.  Last one.  I swear.


It’s always just one more  
I got perlite, it’s official. On top of shake n feed plant food.


----------



## Christofle

cheremushki said:


> View attachment 5237253
> 
> Yes.  That's why I went back for just one more.  Last one.  I swear.


Famous last words before the next purchase.


----------



## arnott

London Bus Lego!




It came with this free Lego VIP Keychain:


----------



## AntiqueShopper

2 Mint Pusheens- Holiday gifts for some of my kids’ friends:


----------



## mariliz11

Two knit cardigans from Maje and my favorite Lindt chocolate!


----------



## cheremushki

Kevinaxx said:


> It’s always just one more
> I got perlite, it’s official. On top of shake n feed plant food.





Christofle said:


> Famous last words before the next purchase.



I was thinking.... white or grey or black would make nice gradation... OR all three.  Right?


----------



## Christofle

cheremushki said:


> I was thinking.... white or grey or black would make nice gradation... OR all three.  Right?


Next thing you know it’ll be three dozen.   
Fountain pens are a hard drug


----------



## cheremushki

Christofle said:


> Next thing you know it’ll be three dozen.
> Fountain pens are a hard drug


I wish i knew about this before I got into it.. I still have twsbi iris vac on the wishlist...
I was telling a friend who got me into this mess.. that I wish I had this same obsession during last year when we were spending most of times at home!


----------



## cheremushki

Top two are mine and bottom two are me being a terrible influence on a friend.     I sent him photos and rest is history.  
But when I see all four lined up, I need two more 
And look at my new one against the monogram!  Match made in heaven!!!!


----------



## maggiesze1

Managed to snag a Coach x Jennifer Lopez marlie satchel in the Shearling!! They just had 1 pop back up in stock online!


----------



## arnott

This handmade brooch from Etsy!  Can you tell what it's supposed to be?


----------



## jelliedfeels

arnott said:


> This handmade brooch from Etsy!  Can you tell what it's supposed to be?


It’s a lovely pomegranate and it is giving me Greek Orthodox Easter vibes


----------



## arnott

jelliedfeels said:


> It’s a lovely *pomegranate* and it is giving me Greek Orthodox Easter vibes




Yes!  I wasn't sure if it was obvious what it was.  What's it got to do with Greek Orthodox Easter?


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

arnott said:


> This handmade brooch from Etsy!  Can you tell what it's supposed to be?


Pomegranate maybe?
Very cheery & festive!


----------



## 880

jelliedfeels said:


> It’s a lovely pomegranate and it is giving me Greek Orthodox Easter vibes


Definitely a pomegranate 
what else could it be?


----------



## grietje

Workout clothes for DH.


----------



## buffalogal

This is such a dumb, privileged thing to say … ha. But got my flu shot and COVID booster yesterday and have been fairly lethargic today so I have been online browsing all day and can’t find anything to buy. Need some retail therapy!


----------



## buffalogal

buffalogal said:


> This is such a dumb, privileged thing to say … ha. But got my flu shot and COVID booster yesterday and have been fairly lethargic today so I have been online browsing all day and can’t find anything to buy. Need some retail therapy!



”Crisis” averted. Lol - bought some new shoes.


----------



## arnott

Cheddar Cheese said:


> *Pomegranate* maybe?
> Very cheery & festive!




Yep!  Thanks!


----------



## arnott

I'm on a Pomegranate kick and ordered another hand embroidered brooch from Etsy.  This one is pretty obviously a Pomegranate.  Do you like this one better or the other one?







Here's the other one again to compare:


----------



## AntiqueShopper

So I went Squishmallows hunting and found 2 Zeros from Nightmare Before Christmas (one for my daughter and one for me   )


and 2 Unicorn Ghosts (one for my daughter and one for her best friend)


----------



## jelliedfeels

arnott said:


> I'm on a Pomegranate kick and ordered another hand embroidered brooch from Etsy.  This one is pretty obviously a Pomegranate.  Do you like this one better or the other one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the other one again to compare:


I prefer the one you showed first because pomegranate seeds do look like jewels and this captures it better. It’s just a more stylish composition as well.

They are both lovely though.


----------



## maria28

Holidays shopping to take back for my nephew, niece, etc.  Boxes of  Gundam & little Ultraman toy since I’m back in Asia for a couple of months.


----------



## maria28

O


AntiqueShopper said:


> So I went Squishmallows hunting and found 2 Zeros from Nightmare Before Christmas (one for my daughter and one for me   )
> View attachment 5238789
> 
> and 2 Unicorn Ghosts (one for my daughter and one for her best friend)
> View attachment 5238790


Omg, those Squishmallows are pure cuteness


----------



## megafashionista

Regular purchases: Replenished grocery store items yesterday - meats, produce, dairy, snacks, etc
Luxury purchases: A pair of Mach and Mach shoes. Currently sitting by the door as they get deivered today


----------



## JenJBS

Love the tall Gucci 1955 Horsebit bucket bag, but not over $2000 worth. So happily 'settled' for this Ted Baker equestrian bucket bag. Love the details on the straps! And it has a suede lining that can be closed with a drawstring (3rd pic).


----------



## tlamdang08

rice cooker 5.5 cup for $89.99 the cheapest price from Costco. Love it!


----------



## luvprada

Dog toy


----------



## Hurrem1001

The last purchase I bought for me as a treat were four Silver Black Velvet and Jackson’s watercolour brushes. I’m not using them yet I’m not good enough, but I thought I’d get them for when I get better!


----------



## Souzie

Got my dad these vintage 50th anniversary Ray Bans for Christmas. He looooves this style...




Also bought some LED filament light bulbs, command hooks for hanging up wreaths and garland and more Christmas ornaments...


----------



## Christofle

Fall is here so I ordered some new gloves. Hopefully they arrived from England quickly!


----------



## arnott

Edna  Mode!


----------



## LemonDrop

A cute bracelet. I love stars.


----------



## arnott

Tom and Jerry Blind Box:


----------



## maris.crane

LV Monogram/Fuchsia 6-Key Ring was ATB yesterday so and I added a heat stamp.


----------



## ConnieinSeattle

I'm in my antique crocodile mode. I bought this thing, it's a 130 year old doctor bag from 1891. It's not a purse per se but it is a bag.


----------



## Christofle

Some new slippers for indoors.


----------



## gillumhalo1

Short story - I was finally able to touch my first Louise Vuitton and days later my amazing mother bought me my dream Louise Vuitton for taking care of her 24/7 after her transplant and helping my grandma thru 2 surgeries. 

I’ve only owned Coach bags and always dreamed of owning a Louis Vuitton multi colored bag.
I know nothing about Louis Vuitton because they lost my interest in middle school when they went to the brown on brown monogram.

BUT I drove my mom to Ohio to get her there before my grandma was went into surgery. And my mother who had a recent liver transplant wasn’t feeling the best and couldn’t walk. So we went to the mall and I was pushing her around in a wheelchair in a store I had never heard of AND there they were!?!?

I squealed like piglet in the middle of this fancy store when I saw these vintage white Louis Vuitton bags.

I didn’t have the money for it and I literally cried walking out of the store.

days later we were packed up and ready to drive to Florida…like literally on the highway heading home and my mom told me to pull over at the mall and she was like “you think I’m not going to get you something that made your eyes sparkle after everything you’ve done for me and your grandmother…..”

And BAM my first Louis Vuitton and it’s vintage and beautiful. Pristine condition


----------



## Sunshine mama

Just got this 6.5' Alpine Balsam tree, and it's so sparse and pretty!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Ok- so I really need to stop!   My kids saw it and thought it was super cute- plus I had a $5 coupon.


----------



## Sunshine mama

AntiqueShopper said:


> View attachment 5242547
> 
> Ok- so I really need to stop!   My kids saw it and thought it was super cute- plus I had a $5 coupon.


Do you even have kids????


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Sunshine mama said:


> Do you even have kids????


Yes- 3 - but some of them were for me


----------



## Sunshine mama

AntiqueShopper said:


> Yes- 3 - but some of them were for me


 Finally the truth!!!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Sunshine mama said:


> Finally the truth!!!


 My kids keep stealing mine  My son has taken Vampire Mickey and daughter has hidden the Octopus .


----------



## arnott

So cute!  I've been waiting for this to arrive for a long time because he was on backorder!


----------



## skyqueen

gillumhalo1 said:


> Short story - I was finally able to touch my first Louise Vuitton and days later my amazing mother bought me my dream Louise Vuitton for taking care of her 24/7 after her transplant and helping my grandma thru 2 surgeries.
> 
> I’ve only owned Coach bags and always dreamed of owning a Louis Vuitton multi colored bag.
> I know nothing about Louis Vuitton because they lost my interest in middle school when they went to the brown on brown monogram.
> 
> BUT I drove my mom to Ohio to get her there before my grandma was went into surgery. And my mother who had a recent liver transplant wasn’t feeling the best and couldn’t walk. So we went to the mall and I was pushing her around in a wheelchair in a store I had never heard of AND there they were!?!?
> 
> I squealed like piglet in the middle of this fancy store when I saw these vintage white Louis Vuitton bags.
> 
> I didn’t have the money for it and I literally cried walking out of the store.
> 
> days later we were packed up and ready to drive to Florida…like literally on the highway heading home and my mom told me to pull over at the mall and she was like “you think I’m not going to get you something that made your eyes sparkle after everything you’ve done for me and your grandmother…..”
> 
> And BAM my first Louis Vuitton and it’s vintage and beautiful. Pristine condition


I loved your story...just wonderful! The most beautiful bag...one of my favorites. Enjoy


----------



## fannypacklady719

Apple Air Pods and I never imagined how great of quality ear pieces these really are. 

Totally worth it!


----------



## Kevinaxx

fannypacklady719 said:


> Apple Air Pods and I never imagined how great of quality ear pieces these really are.
> 
> Totally worth it!


I have two, but sometimes I find myself reverting to the wire ones I get for free just because I have so many darn ones.

I started my annual stocking of anything skin/hair related with sephoras annual VIB sale.

got a couple of moisturizers and will probably continue to buy throughout the four days.


----------



## mariliz11

Re-stocked on beauty products, got a few eye and face serums from Lierac and La Roche Posay - also fresh manicure!


----------



## Kevinaxx

If I didn’t get a gift card I wouldn’t come here. Looks nice, folks are a tad eh but the selection only ok.

the best part was the thought behind so of course I appreciate it and won’t say anything but honestly I’m not surprised this place is relatively empty on a weekend during peak hours.


----------



## LemonDrop

fannypacklady719 said:


> Apple Air Pods and I never imagined how great of quality ear pieces these really are.
> 
> Totally worth it!


which ones?  I have the original and holding out till Black Friday sales for sales on the 3rd Gen. I love mine.

Speaking of Black Friday sales anyone watching and waiting for them?

I am waiting to buy
AirPods 3rd Gen (as mentioned)
Fitness shoes
Chuck Taylor platforms
Stock up on Origin Products. Usually 25-30% off site wide.


----------



## JenJBS

Bath and Body Works Pinkberry Clouds body cream, and Kilian's L'Heure Verte perfume.


----------



## arnott

My new thing to collect is Starbucks Gift Cards!  So cute!


----------



## Kevinaxx

gifts for new parents of a baby boy who was suppose to travel but then covid happened and then they got a bundle of joy.


----------



## Kevinaxx

I brought a buncha stuff from Sephora to stock up eg olapex shampoo/conditioner/bonding oil… moisturizers… etc 

but this is a fun one and I love it. Can’t wait for holiday season


Didn’t get mascara because I plan to do my lashes… my shadows will last quite a bit but am thinking maybe picking up one more palette from tom ford however I’ve spent enough for rogue to end of 2022 and can always just use the points to take $ off if I really do run out before next vib…


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Moynat Gabrielle bag


----------



## JenJBS

Hanna Wilson said:


> Moynat Gabrielle bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5244937



Love that color! So saturated and rich!   Enjoy your new beauty!


----------



## Hanna Wilson

JenJBS said:


> Love that color! So saturated and rich!   Enjoy your new beauty!


Thank you @JenJBS, lovely member of this community shared invaluable information about the availability of this bag and made it possible for me to get one. So many wonderful people here


----------



## Christofle

Hanna Wilson said:


> Moynat Gabrielle bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5244937


Outstanding !!!! Congrats on the lovely new Moynat!


----------



## sinny1

Kevinaxx said:


> View attachment 5244257
> View attachment 5244258
> View attachment 5244259
> View attachment 5244260
> 
> gifts for new parents of a baby boy who was suppose to travel but then covid happened and then they got a bundle of joy.


LOVE these! May I ask from where?


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Christofle said:


> Outstanding !!!! Congrats on the lovely new Moynat!


Thank you @Christofle, you know how much I value your opinion


----------



## Kevinaxx

sinny1 said:


> LOVE these! May I ask from where?


Saks fifth… i used my points for gift card and part credit goes back on my cc that I used for the remainder.


----------



## Sunshine mama

A potted sunshine-y daisies from Trader Joe's.


----------



## Cambriagh

shrimp po boy. yum


----------



## maggiesze1

Just discovered this Marc Jacobs pillow bag and it looks so soft and plush! Since, it was on sale, decided try it out.


----------



## arnott

Kit Cat Clock!


----------



## nxdinenxtxlin

Givenchy small pandora


----------



## arnott

Smile T-Shirt!  Smile was Brian May and Roger Taylor's band before Freddie joined and they became Queen!


----------



## Kevinaxx

and a watch band for my sister. She wants my old watch and the band I had is pretty beaten to death so I asked what color she wanted, so I can send her my old watch with a new band.


----------



## arnott

Baby Yoda glow in the dark beanie!  Swipe to see it glow!


----------



## arnott

Starbucks Bearista Bear!      Do you think it's cuter with or without the hood on?


----------



## AntiqueShopper

arnott said:


> Baby Yoda glow in the dark beanie!  Swipe to see it glow!



So cool!  Where is it from?


----------



## Sunshine mama

maggiesze1 said:


> Just discovered this Marc Jacobs pillow bag and it looks so soft and plush! Since, it was on sale, decided try it out.
> 
> View attachment 5246535


This is the prettiest pillow bag!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

lilshawty94 said:


> I love Trader Joes for flowers... on their anniversary roses are only $5 for a large bouquet. The orchids and other potted plants are always beautiful and a great deal.


When's their anniversary?


----------



## arnott

AntiqueShopper said:


> So cool!  Where is it from?




Thank you!  It's from Love your Melon!  They are about to have a Black Friday sale if you're interested in the beanie.


----------



## Sunshine mama

lilshawty94 said:


> Roses at the end of July/early August are at the $5 price-point. Otherwise the rose bouquets are $8.99.


Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

Miss Dior Absolutely Blooming perfume. Beautiful scent, and bottle!


----------



## Christofle

JenJBS said:


> Miss Dior Absolutely Blooming perfume. Beautiful scent, and bottle!
> 
> View attachment 5249355


This one smells delightful indeed!


----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


> This one smells delightful indeed!



Thank you!      Love at first sniff! But I did go to the grocery store and other errands for a couple hours after trying it on before I went back to Sephora to buy it, since I wanted to smell the dry down before buying.


----------



## Prada Psycho

My most insane of all purchases is also my most recent purchase.  I was a late comer to the show *Yellowstone*, but I'm caught up and hooked.  The first time I saw "Beth Dutton's" turquoise poncho in these scenes, I lost my mind.  Looked around for something similar that wouldn't cost an arm and a leg, but there was nothing but _really_ bad knock offs. Then I went to Lindsey Thornburg's website and promptly needed oxygen when I saw the price. For all I've spend on designer bags and accessories over the years, I've never been one to buy designer clothing.

After talking to DH about it, he said "buy it" and I nearly fainted. So by the end of next week, I'll own an original Lindsey Thornburg Pagosa Spring Yellowstone poncho coming directly from Lindsey and her atelier in NYC. I've already exchanged a few emails with her. I've had some stupid expensive bags in my life, but this is my first designer original and the kicker being it's coming directly from the designer. So excited I can't stand it!!


----------



## maggiesze1

Hermes twilly!! My very first Hermes scarf!!


----------



## mocha.lover

Bought my first candle, Voluspa's French Cade Lavender, from Nordstrom. Smells great!


----------



## maggiesze1

Decided to pull the trigger on this Givenchy mini Pandora in pink from Tradesy...the bag was already on sale plus they had a 10% coupon and they are also having their current promotion of "Buy more save more" deal!! Couldn't resist!


----------



## cheremushki

Well, only one bottle out of the line up I purchased.. But I stood in line at 5am trying to get these bottles.. At least my bf is very very happy


----------



## Sunshine mama

Pizza


----------



## Shopgirl1996

Sunshine mama said:


> Pizza
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5250157


Wow! That looks so delicious!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Shopgirl1996 said:


> Wow! That looks so delicious!


It was!!!


----------



## makeupbyomar

Had to buy more foundation brushes for the show I am currently on. Wasn't expecting the 2 GwP items.


----------



## arnott




----------



## pixiejenna

Bought shampoo and conditioner combo pack and a sweater I hope fits.


----------



## arnott

arnott said:


>





Finally opened this and here are the mystery ones I got.  Why one do you like the best?!


----------



## Sunshine mama

This fuzzy bag.


----------



## TC1

Prada Psycho said:


> My most insane of all purchases is also my most recent purchase.  I was a late comer to the show *Yellowstone*, but I'm caught up and hooked.  The first time I saw "Beth Dutton's" turquoise poncho in these scenes, I lost my mind.  Looked around for something similar that wouldn't cost an arm and a leg, but there was nothing but _really_ bad knock offs. Then I went to Lindsey Thornburg's website and promptly needed oxygen when I saw the price. For all I've spend on designer bags and accessories over the years, I've never been one to buy designer clothing.
> 
> After talking to DH about it, he said "buy it" and I nearly fainted. So by the end of next week, I'll own an original Lindsey Thornburg Pagosa Spring Yellowstone poncho coming directly from Lindsey and her atelier in NYC. I've already exchanged a few emails with her. I've had some stupid expensive bags in my life, but this is my first designer original and the kicker being it's coming directly from the designer. So excited I can't stand it!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5249441
> View attachment 5249442


So I also had to look up the price after you posted it   I think it's a great piece, it'll be worth every penny. Enjoy!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

arnott said:


> Finally opened this and here are the mystery ones I got.  Why one do you like the best?!



I just bought 2 of these little ones from Five Below and a car for them to “drive” for my kids .  Plus a 5 inch Archie from Kohl’s- which is for me .


----------



## AntiqueShopper

arnott said:


> Finally opened this and here are the mystery ones I got.  Why one do you like the best?!



I like the cow the best!


----------



## arnott

AntiqueShopper said:


> I just bought 2 of these little ones from Five Below and a car for them to “drive” for my kids .  Plus a 5 inch Archie from Kohl’s- which is for me .
> 
> View attachment 5251751
> 
> 
> View attachment 5251752




OMG, I love the Archie!


----------



## starrynite_87

Needed to get something plaid for my daughter & I to wear to Thanksgiving dinner so I ordered a few things from Zara


----------



## maria28

LemonDrop said:


> View attachment 5241144
> 
> A cute bracelet. I love stars.


So pretty


----------



## Sunshine mama

This camping cooking set for DH. He can at least pretend.


----------



## arnott

Double sided keychain!  Swipe to see the other side!


----------



## maria28

Christmas gifts as requested by son: Jujutsu Kaisen sweatshirt for himself & tshirt for his friend.

I like Redbubble cause it supports the original artists in a way .

And for myself, a Soul Eater hoodie from Ramu Clothing. An independent local artist, who designs & screenprints his apparels https://instagram.com/ramu_clothing?utm_medium=copy_link


----------



## arnott

My hand embroidered brooch has arrived from Etsy:


----------



## maria28

Just ordered a new toy to try when I go back to U.K.


----------



## arnott

Harvey's Mini Bag Ornament!


----------



## Shopgirl1996

Got some flannel sheets with little red trucks carrying Christmas trees. So cute, warm, and comfy.

Also got a portable ice maker. Who knew making ice could be so much fun!


----------



## meowkittycat

I'm a November baby. These are birthday treats to myself since I don't do the exchange of gifts with my family and friends. 

Coperni Swipe bag

Girlfriend Collective - 2 sets of activewear and a black pair of compression leggings 

Gucci Lip Voile in 203 Mildred Rosewood

TWG tea - Silver Moon and Creme Caramel


----------



## skyqueen

A cute little faux fur puffer jacket!


----------



## 880

Wynton Marsalis 60th birthday jazz concert (Jazz at Lincoln center)









						Wynton at 60 — Jazz at Lincoln Center
					






					2021.jazz.org


----------



## Prada Psycho

Prada Psycho said:


> My most insane of all purchases is also my most recent purchase.  I was a late comer to the show *Yellowstone*, but I'm caught up and hooked.  The first time I saw "Beth Dutton's" turquoise poncho in these scenes, I lost my mind.  Looked around for something similar that wouldn't cost an arm and a leg, but there was nothing but _really_ bad knock offs. Then I went to Lindsey Thornburg's website and promptly needed oxygen when I saw the price. For all I've spend on designer bags and accessories over the years, I've never been one to buy designer clothing.
> 
> After talking to DH about it, he said "buy it" and I nearly fainted. So by the end of next week, I'll own an original Lindsey Thornburg Pagosa Spring Yellowstone poncho coming directly from Lindsey and her atelier in NYC. I've already exchanged a few emails with her. I've had some stupid expensive bags in my life, but this is my first designer original and the kicker being it's coming directly from the designer. So excited I can't stand it!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5249441
> View attachment 5249442







She hath arriveth!  The color resolution in this photo does NOT do the poncho justice.  The actual colors are rich and deeply saturated.  I love this poncho. The lining is cashmere and silk. It's so warm and cozy.

'Skuze me now.  My horse is waiting for me outside the door.


----------



## sdkitty

Prada Psycho said:


> My most insane of all purchases is also my most recent purchase.  I was a late comer to the show *Yellowstone*, but I'm caught up and hooked.  The first time I saw "Beth Dutton's" turquoise poncho in these scenes, I lost my mind.  Looked around for something similar that wouldn't cost an arm and a leg, but there was nothing but _really_ bad knock offs. Then I went to Lindsey Thornburg's website and promptly needed oxygen when I saw the price. For all I've spend on designer bags and accessories over the years, I've never been one to buy designer clothing.
> 
> After talking to DH about it, he said "buy it" and I nearly fainted. So by the end of next week, I'll own an original Lindsey Thornburg Pagosa Spring Yellowstone poncho coming directly from Lindsey and her atelier in NYC. I've already exchanged a few emails with her. I've had some stupid expensive bags in my life, but this is my first designer original and the kicker being it's coming directly from the designer. So excited I can't stand it!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5249441
> View attachment 5249442


I love Beth's style - both fashion-wise and personality.  I was inspired by her to look for a hobo bag (after swearing off on hobos). Got this one - deciding whether to keep.  that poncho is beautiful.  hope you will love it.
Here's the bag I got.


----------



## Prada Psycho

sdkitty said:


> I love Beth's style - both fashion-wise and personality.  I was inspired by her to look for a hobo bag (after swearing off on hobos). Got this one - deciding whether to keep.  that poncho is beautiful.  hope you will love it.
> Here's the bag I got.


Love it!  I'd have it in a second but while I've not sworn off hobos, my body has.  Can't use anything but messengers and hand carry bags. 

I love Beth's aesthetic, too.  Part boho, part corporate chic, part prairie "cowgirl" look.  Odd combination, but her character carries it off beautifully.  Her character and that mouth??!!!  She does and says things most of us  only think about saying.


----------



## sdkitty

Prada Psycho said:


> Love it!  I'd have it in a second but while I've not sworn off hobos, my body has.  Can't use anything but messengers and hand carry bags.
> 
> I love Beth's aesthetic, too.  Part boho, part corporate chic, part prairie "cowgirl" look.  Odd combination, but her character carries it off beautifully.  Her character and that mouth??!!!  She does and says things most of us  only think about saying.


thank you for the bag compliment.  I know you have a lot of high end bags 
..it's not a big name designer but it goes with my current casual dress - jeans most of the time.

yes Beth - love her.  how about when she told that woman in the store last episode she'd show her what physical abuse looks like?  LOL


----------



## Prada Psycho

sdkitty said:


> thank you for the bag compliment.  I know you have a lot of high end bags
> ..it's not a big name designer but it goes with my current casual dress - jeans most of the time.
> 
> yes Beth - love her.  how about when she told that woman in the store last episode she'd show her what physical abuse looks like?  LOL



Loved the one in the bar about "half the money."  I fell out of my chair laughing.


----------



## sdkitty

Prada Psycho said:


> Loved the one in the bar about "half the money."  I fell out of my chair laughing.


hopefully she's gonna make mincemeat out of that older woman who is challenging her in the preview


----------



## sdkitty

Prada Psycho said:


> View attachment 5254574
> 
> 
> 
> She hath arriveth!  The color resolution in this photo does NOT do the poncho justice.  The actual colors are rich and deeply saturated.  I love this poncho. The lining is cashmere and silk. It's so warm and cozy.
> 
> 'Skuze me now.  My horse is waiting for me outside the door.


very nice!  looks warm.  are you in a cold climate?


----------



## julia.in.germany

After contemplating for months, I got myself AirPods and I love them so far


----------



## Prada Psycho

sdkitty said:


> very nice!  looks warm.  are you in a cold climate?



Yes and no.  North Carolina swings either way this time of year.  Today it's freezing, so I get to take her for her first outing today.


----------



## sdkitty

Prada Psycho said:


> Yes and no.  North Carolina swings either way this time of year.  Today it's freezing, so I get to take her for her first outing today.


enjoy....that's something that will never go out of style


----------



## Kevinaxx

I am always a sucker for black and, I like shopping early.


----------



## Kevinaxx

Attended a pavilion today, and grabbed some local goods:


----------



## arnott

Kevinaxx said:


> Attended a pavilion today, and grabbed some local goods:
> 
> View attachment 5255399
> View attachment 5255400
> View attachment 5255401
> View attachment 5255402




Is that a cup in the second picture?  Nice avocados and pineapples!


----------



## Kevinaxx

arnott said:


> Is that a cup in the second picture?  Nice avocados and pineapples!


Yes both cups, both ceramics. Super happy with the colors (as if I need anymore cups/mugs lol).


----------



## Islandbreeze

Prada Psycho said:


> Love it!  I'd have it in a second but while I've not sworn off hobos, my body has.  Can't use anything but messengers and hand carry bags.
> 
> I love Beth's aesthetic, too.  Part boho, part corporate chic, part prairie "cowgirl" look.  Odd combination, but her character carries it off beautifully.  Her character and that mouth??!!!  She does and says things most of us  only think about saying.


Love the show and love the poncho! Looks great on you!


----------



## maggiesze1

This Marc Jacobs mini tote in Rose Dust


----------



## coffee2go

I recently bought this gorgeous Alaia Cecile bag, the quality is amazing! And it also has an inside mirror and detachable shoulder strap. I love that it doesn’t have any logo and is not flashy, but just a truly beautiful design, so chic! I think Alaia bags are so underrated and don’t talk about at all


----------



## coffee2go

maggiesze1 said:


> This Marc Jacobs mini tote in Rose Dust
> View attachment 5255489


 Such a gorgeous color! I have this one in fabric in blue color in medium size and it was my go-to summer bag, very lightweight, has many pockets and so practical!


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

arnott said:


> Kit Cat Clock!



Always wanted in if these!
Lucky you!


----------



## maggiesze1

Couldn't resist the colors! This bag is so unique ..even though, I don't really care for Disney bags, but this is so cute! And plus its on sale, decided to get it! 

Danielle Nicole Ariel magazine bag


----------



## sroyals

Gabrielhum said:


> Fresh milk, breads, fruits & vegetable are bought daily.
> 
> Noodles, soups, breakfast cereals, biscuits,.chocolates, cheese, butter are bought weekly.
> 
> Energy powder like bournvita/horlicks, soaps,detergent consumers buy on monthly/once in 2 to 3 months as it will last up to 3 months depending on the family size. Cosmetics, Deo, , toothpaste, hair oil, bought online shorts for ladies from lil peep jean jacket depending upon the consumption rate but these are again essential products without which people cant live for longer.
> 
> Categories like durables - fridge, wash machine, microwave, cooler etc have longer life are bought once in 5 years.


vintage leather coach tote


----------



## LemonDrop

A $469 bandage sock for my pup


----------



## tarable901

Kimbashop said:


> Givenchy Antigona Soft via an incredible Black Friday sale:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4914484


Hi! How is this bag holding up? Did it get more soft and slouchy over time?

Edit: Sorry about that, just saw your other update posts/comments, so never mind!


----------



## Kevinaxx

LemonDrop said:


> A $469 bandage sock for my pup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5255948


I hope he feels better!


----------



## Sunshine mama

maggiesze1 said:


> Couldn't resist the colors! This bag is so unique ..even though, I don't really care for Disney bags, but this is so cute! And plus its on sale, decided to get it!
> 
> Danielle Nicole Ariel magazine bag
> View attachment 5255814


Oh my gosh! Love it!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

My first Speedy,  a Speedy 20.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

maria28 said:


> Just ordered a new toy to try when I go back to U.K.
> 
> View attachment 5253232



So fun!


----------



## makeupbyomar

A new bathroom rug.


----------



## netter

I bought a Rad Runner Plus, a Michael Blast Outsider, and an Appolo City Scooter. All for my birthday.


----------



## arnott

Sunshine mama said:


> My first Speedy,  a Speedy 20.
> View attachment 5256039




I've been out of the LV Loop.  Is this a new size?  I have a 25 and a 30.  They didn't have 20 in my LV days!    I like how the zipper extends down the sides for easier opening!  Oh, and nice Pomegranate!


----------



## Sunshine mama

arnott said:


> I've been out of the LV Loop.  Is this a new size?  I have a 25 and a 30.  They didn't have 20 in my LV days!    I like how the zipper extends down the sides for easier opening!  Oh, and nice Pomegranate!


Thank you for the nice pom compliment! I am too lazy to eat it even though I love it.
Re the Speedy 20, LV just released this size/style about a month ago and rumor has it that RN it is a limited model. It's super hard to get at this point and I got really lucky.  
But rumor also has it that if the launch is successful,  which it is, then LV may keep it as a classic piece and produce more.


----------



## Christofle

Let the Black Friday Madness begin


----------



## Souzie

Vitamins from Amazon, a hole puncher for belts. Stuff from Sephora...




Some ornaments for next year's tree. I know, I know...I'm crazy.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Pork belly from Costco so DH can pretend he is camping.


----------



## mariliz11

A blouse from Zara, two pairs of earrings from a handmade local brand and skincare by Nuxe


----------



## maria28

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> So fun!


Definitely .  I’ve been reluctant & pushing back calling in carpet cleaners since last year summer due to covid but the carpet can do with some cleaning.  So thought this might be a good alternative.


----------



## Kevinaxx

Q4 is always costly for me xD



x3, one for my nephew, another for the other (so they don’t fight over the same), and last one is for my colleague’s daughter but really I think they’ll both enjoy it given this is more up their alley then the usual Disney (nothing wrong with Disney but we’re all different in good ways).



For my friend who is extra in a good way.



x3, this one I might pick up an extra for myself if I end up giving this to both colleagues and my sister… I just think this is so cool and for one of the colleagues.. for sure since he’s a fruits kinda guy. The other one might appreciate it but he’s already getting the plush. My sister might also like it, but she can be picky. Most likely I’ll find something else for her and keep it for myself unless I can low key feel out how she feels about this design. If so I’ll just buy a separate one for myself.

more things lined up for Black Friday/overall holiday shopping…


----------



## coffee2go

Christofle said:


> Let the Black Friday Madness begin
> View attachment 5256551


Oh I was looking for a cashmere scarf and found this brand on Net-a-porter, have you seen these scarfs IRL or do you have already them in your collection? I wonder whether the quality of this brand is great, any experience with this?

As for BF madness, I ordered a full box of VB eyeliners, I’ll be settled for eye makeup for life   Also got a mascara, a blush and a lip pencil


----------



## Christofle

coffee2go said:


> Oh I was looking for a cashmere scarf and found this brand on Net-a-porter, have you seen these scarfs IRL or do you have already them in your collection? I wonder whether the quality of this brand is great, any experience with this?
> 
> As for BF madness, I ordered a full box of VB eyeliners, I’ll be settled for eye makeup for life   Also got a mascara, a blush and a lip pencil
> 
> View attachment 5257276


If you have ever seen a Burberry or Drakes scarf before, than you’ve seen their scarves. (30% of production under their own label and 70% production under contract). They are the oldest Scottish fully vertical manufacturer of cashmere and their quality is really quite something.


----------



## arnott

xsouzie said:


> Vitamins from Amazon, *a hole puncher for belts*. Stuff from Sephora...
> 
> View attachment 5256704
> 
> 
> Some ornaments for next year's tree. I know, I know...I'm crazy.
> 
> View attachment 5256709




Too skinny to fit in your belts, eh?


----------



## Souzie

arnott said:


> Too skinny to fit in your belts, eh?


LMAO...it's more like the other way around! Damned this pandemic. 
Actually, I got these Bulgari leather bracelets that I need to put extra holes in.


----------



## Kevinaxx

basic tops for work and casual out, the kitchen items are little things for my mom, and the dog mug is for my ever growing collection xD


----------



## maggiesze1

My phone case fell apart..so needed to get another one...grabbed this one from Amazon



Also decided to get this gold bag by Sophia Webster from Bloomingdales sale since it was on sale, and they gave me an extra 15% and also had a $100 gift card!!


----------



## arnott

maggiesze1 said:


> My phone case fell apart..so needed to get another one...grabbed this one from Amazon
> 
> View attachment 5258792
> 
> Also decided to get this gold bag by Sophia Webster from Bloomingdales sale since it was on sale, and they gave me an extra 15% and also had a $100 gift card!!
> 
> View attachment 5258793




How is the quality of Sophia Webster bags?  I've only got the shoes!


----------



## maggiesze1

arnott said:


> How is the quality of Sophia Webster bags?  I've only got the shoes!


I only have 2 of her accessories ( card cases)...they are pretty good quality. But, this will be my very first bag from her...hopefully it's just as good!


----------



## mariliz11

Polo Ralph Lauren teddy hoodie and candle/diffuser set with gingerbread scent!


----------



## arnott

maggiesze1 said:


> I only have 2 of her accessories ( card cases)...they are pretty good quality. But, this will be my very first bag from her...hopefully it's just as good!




Thanks, she's currently having a sitewide Black Friday sale for 20% off!


----------



## Kevinaxx




----------



## Christofle

Kevinaxx said:


> View attachment 5259131


Top, bottom or bag? (Or all 3?)


----------



## gelbergirl




----------



## DME

gelbergirl said:


>



Great choice! This is one of my favorite products!


----------



## 880

Kevinaxx said:


> View attachment 5259131


I have to tell myself that if I buy the bag, I still will not look like the leggy slim youthful model with the amazing back and pouty lips 
but I hope you got all three!


----------



## maggiesze1

arnott said:


> Thanks, she's currently having a sitewide Black Friday sale for 20% off!


Yep, I'm so considering getting more of those shoes charms!


----------



## Kevinaxx

Christofle said:


> Top, bottom or bag? (Or all 3?)


Just the top! Bag wise I love Loewe but would want a mini hammock or amazona over the puzzle.


880 said:


> I have to tell myself that if I buy the bag, I still will not look like the leggy slim youthful model with the amazing back and pouty lips
> but I hope you got all three!


I got only one. I know exactly what you mean though. I’ve cut a lot (shopping) down because I realize it won’t look as good on me as it does on the model 



^ stocked up since it’s 25% off




^christmas gifts for individuals to match their personalities.

I’m stacking offers on offers right now. Giving credit to a site for $, and then using my cc on PayPal for extra $ on top of $.


----------



## arnott

maggiesze1 said:


> Yep, I'm so considering getting more of those *shoes charms*!




They just released new styles!


----------



## maggiesze1

arnott said:


> They just released new styles!


Yep! I'm really loving the red/ pink and the rainbow ones!!

Are you getting some too?


----------



## maggiesze1

Couldn't resist these from Intermix...especially with the 15% cash back!

Golden Goose superstars in silver glitter with rainbow glitter! I'm slowly adding to my small collection.. 



And of course these Sophia Webster shoe charms!! They are just too cute!


----------



## arnott

maggiesze1 said:


> Yep! I'm really loving the red/ pink and the rainbow ones!!
> 
> Are you getting some too?




Nah, I'll probably just get the Flamingo shoes:









						Flo Flamingo Sandal Rainbow Confetti | Sophia Webster
					

Sexy and strappy, what more could you want? Flo Flamingo is back for another season, this time in fabulous rainbow confetti metallic leather with her signature flamingo heel in rainbow gradient chrome.




					www.sophiawebster.com
				





Sophia herself rocked them:


----------



## arnott

maggiesze1 said:


> Couldn't resist these from Intermix...especially with the 15% cash back!
> 
> Golden Goose superstars in silver glitter with rainbow glitter! I'm slowly adding to my small collection..
> View attachment 5259296
> 
> 
> And of course these Sophia Webster shoe charms!! They are just too cute!
> View attachment 5259297
> 
> View attachment 5259298




Congrats!  Post pictures of the charms when you get them!  I had the one at the bottom in my cart!


----------



## jelliedfeels

I’ve bought another car seat. (Not exciting) 

Plus two wooden train sets and a peter rabbit- all gifts . (More exciting)



this putty brown lambskin biker jacket (very exciting!)


----------



## skyqueen

jelliedfeels said:


> I’ve bought another car seat. (Not exciting)
> 
> Plus two wooden train sets and a peter rabbit- all gifts . (More exciting)
> 
> View attachment 5259359
> 
> this putty brown lambskin biker jacket (very exciting!)


Love this...color, style, everything


----------



## skyqueen

I bought this UGG sherpa cap in black and loved it. Found this one, preorder, from Saks. So comfortable!
I'm all set for winter!


----------



## jelliedfeels

skyqueen said:


> I bought this UGG sherpa cap in black and loved it. Found this one, preorder, from Saks. So comfortable!
> I'm all set for winter!
> 
> View attachment 5259433


That is really cool. I love ugg, so cosy!


----------



## maggiesze1

OK, last bag for me..  Lol! Bought too many bags lately! Bag ban for me till next year!  

Mananged to get the very last Longchamp Shearling Le pliage xs bag from the South Coast plaza store on sale!! It was sold out everywhere online, so happy to find one! Needed a fluffy bag for winter! Lol!


----------



## JenJBS

These two bowls from Etsy shops. Cherry burl wood and maple burl wood.


----------



## bibogirl

I kind of went bonkers in the past week doing some shopping. 

Marine Serre leather dress

camel colored wool scarf

Marine Serre tights and sheer turtleneck (planning on layering these under the leather dress)

Alice & Olivia Colorblock Skirt

Jimmy Choo combat booties with crystal welting

Alice & Olivia plaid skirt (gonna ear this on Christmas Eve)

Moncler down long coat

Gucci horsebit belt

Jacquemus Chiquito bag

3 qty Uniqlo heat tech turtlenecks


----------



## arnott

Ugh, I won't be getting the Sophia Webster shoes after all!  My hot water tank started leaking today and it was a nightmare getting rid of the water.  Plumber is coming on Monday to install a new hot water tank which will cost $$$!  Last purchase I made?  House insurance!  Oh the joys of being a homeowner!


----------



## Kevinaxx

Had a gift card that someone gave me in exchange for ordering food.

decided to treat myself


----------



## 880

skyqueen said:


> I bought this UGG sherpa cap in black and loved it. Found this one, preorder, from Saks. So comfortable!
> I'm all set for winter!
> 
> View attachment 5259433


Love this!


----------



## mariliz11

bibogirl said:


> I kind of went bonkers in the past week doing some shopping.
> 
> Marine Serre leather dress
> 
> camel colored wool scarf
> 
> Marine Serre tights and sheer turtleneck (planning on layering these under the leather dress)
> 
> Alice & Olivia Colorblock Skirt
> 
> Jimmy Choo combat booties with crystal welting
> 
> Alice & Olivia plaid skirt (gonna ear this on Christmas Eve)
> 
> Moncler down long coat
> 
> Gucci horsebit belt
> 
> Jacquemus Chiquito bag
> 
> 3 qty Uniqlo heat tech turtlenecks
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5260030
> View attachment 5260031
> 
> View attachment 5260032
> View attachment 5260033
> View attachment 5260034
> View attachment 5260035
> View attachment 5260036
> View attachment 5260037
> View attachment 5260038
> View attachment 5260039
> View attachment 5260040


Love all your finds!


----------



## skyqueen

maggiesze1 said:


> OK, last bag for me..  Lol! Bought too many bags lately! Bag ban for me till next year!
> 
> Mananged to get the very last Longchamp Shearling Le pliage xs bag from the South Coast plaza store on sale!! It was sold out everywhere online, so happy to find one! Needed a fluffy bag for winter! Lol!
> 
> View attachment 5259656


Damn...I need this to go with my sherpa cap. Love it!


----------



## 880

skyqueen said:


> Damn...I need this to go with my sherpa cap. Love it!


Your black cap would go with @Kevinaxx ’s slippers


----------



## skyqueen

880 said:


> Your black cap would go with @Kevinaxx ’s slippers





880 said:


> Your black cap would go with @Kevinaxx ’s slippers


LOL! Already got 'em...so comfortable!


----------



## Islandbreeze

skyqueen said:


> I bought this UGG sherpa cap in black and loved it. Found this one, preorder, from Saks. So comfortable!
> I'm all set for winter!
> 
> View attachment 5259433


That hat is wonderful!


----------



## Islandbreeze

maggiesze1 said:


> OK, last bag for me..  Lol! Bought too many bags lately! Bag ban for me till next year!
> 
> Mananged to get the very last Longchamp Shearling Le pliage xs bag from the South Coast plaza store on sale!! It was sold out everywhere online, so happy to find one! Needed a fluffy bag for winter! Lol!
> 
> View attachment 5259656


Adorable bag! I love the shearling look. Doesn’t make sense for where I live but I think it’s soo cute!


----------



## LemonDrop

Chanel curvy case in raspberry.


----------



## Kevinaxx

the pants


----------



## DME

Kevinaxx said:


> View attachment 5260577
> 
> the pants



This whole outfit looks super comfy! May I ask the brand? TIA!


----------



## Kevinaxx

DME said:


> This whole outfit looks super comfy! May I ask the brand? TIA!


 Lululemon, on sale. I love their stuff even though I’m not actively active person. Just semi-active.


----------



## DME

Kevinaxx said:


> Lululemon, on sale. I love their stuff even though I’m not actively active person. Just semi-active.



Ooh, thank you! I’m a huge lululemon fan, but hadn’t seen these before. Off to check them out!


----------



## coffee2go

Got 4 Massimo Dutti turtlenecks in various colors, also bought a blue robe, love this color!!! (screenshot attached), some lingerie and PJs, Zoeva brushes, Chanel nail polish in rouge noir and Dior lip gloss…


----------



## Kevinaxx




----------



## Sunshine mama

Christofle said:


> Top, bottom or bag? (Or all 3?)


Thank you.  I was going to ask the same thing!


----------



## Kevinaxx

^had it in black and love it, so getting olive green. Sad I missed the camel.


^had this in blue and love it so getting black now that it’s half off



^ got this in black lol. Debated about the blue or red but black would be most versatile for someone of my stature.


----------



## GhstDreamer

Did some Christmas shopping:

Giftcards from Amazon, Starbucks, Tim Hortons, Indigo
A Political book for my partner's dad
A Christmas puzzle and a Roots handbag for his mother
Purdy's chocolates for one of my friends (she loves Purdy's)
Peanuts 2021 tree ornament for my best friend
Lululemon hoodie for my partner (he loves their hoodies)

For myself:
Lululemon leggings (Black Friday sale!)
Caudalie makeup foam cleanser
Huda Beauty Eyeshadow palette


----------



## mariliz11

I went on a bit of a splurge with the Black Friday deals - my new addiction is discovering new perfumes and I bought three of the more niche/pricier ones: Kilian Rolling in Love, Kilian Love don't be shy and MFK Gentle Fluidity (already had the Baccarat Rouge and loved it). These were blind buys based on reviews and fragrance blogs, but I hope they're in my scent profile! Otherwise my mum will be receiving early xmas gifts!!


----------



## Kevinaxx

Got a couple of rugs, decent size 5-7 or thereabouts, for less than $100 both… so excited about that.





and I got a wheelie for my walk-in closet:


And other misc office organizational things.


----------



## Schnooples

Just ordered a side by side for my daughter and I to go riding with my brother this summer.....


----------



## JenJBS

Couldn't resist this pretty acorn box from another Etsy shop. The lid is walnut, the main part figured red oak burl wood.


----------



## Christofle

JenJBS said:


> Couldn't resist this pretty acorn box from another Etsy shop. The lid is walnut, the main part figured red oak burl wood.
> 
> View attachment 5261874
> View attachment 5261875


Absolutely stunning !


----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


> Absolutely stunning !



Thank you, Christofle!


----------



## corneliaflower

I bought an Apple Watch as a gift for my family on Black Friday.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

I got a DEAL on eBay for BNIB Apple AirPods Pro!! They have already been taken to an Apple store and are Genuine! I was doubtful due to the price. They retail here for $399!  Best $79.00 dollars I ever spent with free postage, aside from my bargain BNIB iPhone 12 (also a great DEAL), which I've had now for a few months, and used to take these pics!


----------



## mariliz11

MAC eyeshadow palette and brow pencil


----------



## JenJBS

Thanks to our sweet @Sunshine mama this cutie!


----------



## Souzie

Got these UGG slippers for my DH..



And these ones for myself..


----------



## pr3ty

The LV Noe GM from ebay that was authenticated here. I am waiting for it to arrive, so excited!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Got the Nike zoom Alphafly 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 5264148


----------



## JenJBS

One last Etsy purchase... Metal leaf.


----------



## bibogirl

New wallet for my mom's Christmas present.


----------



## arnott

JenJBS said:


> One last Etsy purchase... Metal leaf.
> View attachment 5264373




Is it a Wall Decoration?!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Got a Parachute down pillow insert and a shearling pillow cover.


----------



## JenJBS

arnott said:


> Is it a Wall Decoration?!



Yep. Little hanger on the back of it. Have the perfect place - a 12 inch strip of wall between my coat closet and linen closet.


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Got a Parachute down pillow insert and a shearling pillow cover.
> View attachment 5264420
> View attachment 5264421



Looks so cozy!


----------



## arnott

Mug:


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Looks so cozy!


It is!


----------



## ChloeSF

I'm really excited about this Gucci cardigan find at my local Saks Off 5th! I got an amazing deal  (The stripes look black but they're actually a very, very dark navy. The trim is metallic gold)


----------



## arnott

maggiesze1 said:


> Couldn't resist these from Intermix...especially with the 15% cash back!
> 
> Golden Goose superstars in silver glitter with rainbow glitter! I'm slowly adding to my small collection..
> View attachment 5259296
> 
> 
> And of course these Sophia Webster shoe charms!! They are just too cute!
> View attachment 5259297
> 
> View attachment 5259298




Have you received the shoe charms yet?!


----------



## arnott

Axolotl Squishmallow!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

arnott said:


> Axolotl Squishmallow!



Love him! He is the same size as my Archie!  Is this your second Axolotl?


----------



## arnott

AntiqueShopper said:


> Love him! He is the same size as my Archie!  Is this your second Axolotl?




4th!       Here are my others, which one do you like the best including the new one?


----------



## AntiqueShopper

arnott said:


> 4th!       Here are my others, which one do you like the best including the new one?



I like the pink and purple one. You have a great collection! I have 2 axolotls- Archie and Cressida (she glows in the dark)


----------



## Pinkie*

AntiqueShopper said:


> I like the pink and purple one. You have a great collection! I have 2 axolotls- Archie and Cressida (she glows in the dark)
> 
> View attachment 5265131


Super cute


----------



## fettfleck

Sunshine mama said:


> Got a Parachute down pillow insert and a shearling pillow cover.



This is sooo pretty!

My last purchase was a toiletry bag for my man, who wanted the same one he has had for decades (and which is dissolving now), which was quite a challenge... He has a supercheap, but for him perfectly functional toiletry bag from Ikea, which is not produced anymore. Researching one which has the same size and functionality was really difficult...! Luckily I found a similar one - have not received it yet, excited to see if it will do...
I was really tempted to buy the same model from ebay, but found only used ones and a second hand toiletry bag somehow does not feel right at all at this time now...

Last purchase for me were several packs of a Taiwanese snack from a Asia market...


----------



## Kevinaxx

Can I get opinions? I brought this (posted a bit back) and it arrived yesterday.

I wore it and notice black pieces of fluff falling.

is this natural or would you email Birkenstock?


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Kevinaxx said:


> Can I get opinions? I brought this (posted a bit back) and it arrived yesterday.
> 
> I wore it and notice black pieces of fluff falling.
> 
> is this natural or would you email Birkenstock?
> 
> View attachment 5265309


I would email them.  That is a lot of fallout


----------



## DME

AntiqueShopper said:


> I would email them.  That is a lot of fallout



Agreed. That looks like more than I would expect them to shed.


----------



## arnott

AntiqueShopper said:


> I like the pink and purple one. You have a great collection! I have 2 axolotls- Archie and Cressida (she glows in the dark)
> 
> View attachment 5265131




Thanks!  I want to get a small Archie like yours and a Monica (light purple Axolotl)!


----------



## maggiesze1

arnott said:


> Have you received the shoe charms yet?!


Yep, I received them a few days ago..but just got around to unboxing them...

They are really cute, but there are some scratches on the wings of the red/pink one so I might be returning it..

But, here are some quick pics I took..


----------



## arnott

maggiesze1 said:


> Yep, I received them a few days ago..but just got around to unboxing them...
> 
> They are really cute, but there are some scratches on the wings of the red/pink one so I might be returning it..
> 
> But, here are some quick pics I took..
> 
> View attachment 5265525
> 
> View attachment 5265526
> 
> View attachment 5265527




Thanks for sharing!  Is your first one still your fave?


----------



## maggiesze1

arnott said:


> Thanks for sharing!  Is your first one still your fave?


Yep, definitely!


----------



## Sunshine mama

maggiesze1 said:


> Yep, I received them a few days ago..but just got around to unboxing them...
> 
> They are really cute, but there are some scratches on the wings of the red/pink one so I might be returning it..
> 
> But, here are some quick pics I took..
> 
> View attachment 5265525
> 
> View attachment 5265526
> 
> View attachment 5265527


Sooo cute!!!


----------



## skyqueen

I may be too old to wear these but I don't care! Always fascinated by the the safety pin earrings with diamonds. Good length/size and carat weight. Merry Christmas to me and fingers crossed I like them!


----------



## livethelake

skyqueen said:


> I may be too old to wear these but I don't care! Always fascinated by the the safety pin earrings with diamonds. Good length/size and carat weight. Merry Christmas to me and fingers crossed I like them!
> 
> View attachment 5266427



I LOVE these earrings and might need them too!  Details pls


----------



## skyqueen

livethelake said:


> I LOVE these earrings and might need them too!  Details pls


I bought these from TRR so I got the only pair...$3300 for $1650. I love a bargain! They offer other safety pin/diamond earrings but I liked the size and diamond weight, the best, on these.
Details

*Metal Type: *14K Yellow Gold
*Marks: *14K
*Metal Finish: *High Polish
*Total Item Weight (g): *4.0
*Clasp Style: *Earwire
*Gemstone: *Diamond
*Carat Total Weight: *0.62
*Stone Count: *186
*Stone Shape: *Single Cut
*Color Grade: *Near Colorless
*Clarity Grade: *Slightly Included
*Measurements: *Length 1.2"; Width 0.4"


----------



## AntiqueShopper

skyqueen said:


> I may be too old to wear these but I don't care! Always fascinated by the the safety pin earrings with diamonds. Good length/size and carat weight. Merry Christmas to me and fingers crossed I like them!
> 
> View attachment 5266427


These are so cool!


----------



## livethelake

skyqueen said:


> I bought these from TRR so I got the only pair...$3300 for $1650. I love a bargain! They offer other safety pin/diamond earrings but I liked the size and diamond weight, the best, on these.
> Details
> 
> *Metal Type: *14K Yellow Gold
> *Marks: *14K
> *Metal Finish: *High Polish
> *Total Item Weight (g): *4.0
> *Clasp Style: *Earwire
> *Gemstone: *Diamond
> *Carat Total Weight: *0.62
> *Stone Count: *186
> *Stone Shape: *Single Cut
> *Color Grade: *Near Colorless
> *Clarity Grade: *Slightly Included
> *Measurements: *Length 1.2"; Width 0.4"


They look perfect.


----------



## 880

Kevinaxx said:


> Can I get opinions? I brought this (posted a bit back) and it arrived yesterday.
> 
> I wore it and notice black pieces of fluff falling.
> 
> is this natural or would you email Birkenstock?
> 
> View attachment 5265309


+1 with @AntiqueShopper . I buy a lot of birkenstock and haven’t seen that

did we all collectively go on Etsy this week?  
I bought vintage pristine condition Kenneth Jay Lane ( faux fashion jewelry ), duchess of Windsor collection, inspired by Belperron brooch and earring set and some other things. An authentic belperron carved chalcedony cuff is about 500K USD, which is never going to happen    Also with a vuori knit cap that was free with purchase 
Here, with hermes medor cashmere jacket and with a Chanel cashmere long coat


----------



## 880

skyqueen said:


> I bought these from TRR so I got the only pair...$3300 for $1650. I love a bargain! They offer other safety pin/diamond earrings but I liked the size and diamond weight, the best, on these.
> Details
> 
> *Metal Type: *14K Yellow Gold
> *Marks: *14K
> *Metal Finish: *High Polish
> *Total Item Weight (g): *4.0
> *Clasp Style: *Earwire
> *Gemstone: *Diamond
> *Carat Total Weight: *0.62
> *Stone Count: *186
> *Stone Shape: *Single Cut
> *Color Grade: *Near Colorless
> *Clarity Grade: *Slightly Included
> *Measurements: *Length 1.2"; Width 0.4"


These are amazing! So happy for you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

skyqueen said:


> I may be too old to wear these but I don't care! Always fascinated by the the safety pin earrings with diamonds. Good length/size and carat weight. Merry Christmas to me and fingers crossed I like them!
> 
> View attachment 5266427


They're gorgeous!
One is never too old for gorgeous earrings.


----------



## Kevinaxx

I love architectural designs.
Just brought this baby home. Usually order for cash back and stuff but was walking by as I was on my way for my boba pick me up and decided to save lego a box/shipping fee. Extra shiny bc I just wiped it down.


----------



## bag-princess

coach notebook cover


----------



## skyqueen

Kevinaxx said:


> View attachment 5266686
> 
> I love architectural designs.
> Just brought this baby home. Usually order for cash back and stuff but was walking by as I was on my way for my boba pick me up and decided to save lego a box/shipping fee. Extra shiny bc I just wiped it down.


So unique!


----------



## cheremushki

bag-princess said:


> View attachment 5266687
> 
> 
> coach notebook cover


ohhhh I'm getting the leather version!  How do you like it so far?


----------



## cheremushki

Fountain pen ink!  I've bought during their annual 20% off sale.  I think I'm going to save some money for more bottles next year.


----------



## bag-princess

cheremushki said:


> ohhhh I'm getting the leather version!  How do you like it so far?




i really love it!  it is a very well maid piece and i am so happy i finally was able to grab one from the online outlet.


----------



## 880

tickets for








						Company Musical, On Broadway - Official Website - Tickets on Sale Now
					

Company, a Stephen Sondheim musical comedy, stars Katrina Lenk and Patti Lupone. Book by George Furth. Directed by Marianne Elliott. Buy Tickets today.




					companymusical.com


----------



## cheremushki

pr3ty said:


> The LV Noe GM from ebay that was authenticated here. I am waiting for it to arrive, so excited!!
> 
> View attachment 5264009


This has been on my wishlist for a while.  Hope you get it soon!


----------



## lorihmatthews

I bought this bath rug on Wayfair last night.


----------



## arnott

Gingerbread Oreos!


----------



## mariliz11

A Star Wars Lego set for my brother, a tartan pleated skirt for my mother and this Mango camel sweater for me.


----------



## Kevinaxx

mariliz11 said:


> A Star Wars Lego set for my brother, a tartan pleated skirt for my mother and this Mango camel sweater for me.
> View attachment 5267751


I’ve been slowly getting into Lego sets and it’s all because I brought them for my sibling. 



Brought this big penguin for my friends’ works’ toy for kids program. (They run it every holiday season).

gonna drop it off before heading into work. First meeting isn’t until 11am so I have time.

also got myself a set of mink lashes, it looks so natural I love it. I walked out the door without makeup today and feel fabulous xD the only downside is it’s every 2-3 weeks for a fill and the cost is one thing but the time (she says 75 mins!!) along with the fact that it’s out of the way (I go there for my brow with their sister shop and they do excellent work at a reasonable price and that’s once a year which is more reasonable).


----------



## skyqueen

880 said:


> tickets for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Company Musical, On Broadway - Official Website - Tickets on Sale Now
> 
> 
> Company, a Stephen Sondheim musical comedy, stars Katrina Lenk and Patti Lupone. Book by George Furth. Directed by Marianne Elliott. Buy Tickets today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> companymusical.com


Fantastic...I love Company! Patti Lupone 
RIP Stephan Sondheim


----------



## mariliz11

Kevinaxx said:


> I’ve been slowly getting into Lego sets and it’s all because I brought them for my sibling.


 I had no idea there were legos for adults that are sooo expensive! Haha but yeah it’s a passion for some!


----------



## 880

skyqueen said:


> Fantastic...I love Company! Patti Lupone
> RIP Stephan Sondheim


yes, exactly. my most vivid Patti Lupone memory was of Evita decades ago. We went with my best friend who has seen Company several times over the years, and he said this one was exceptional. Highly recommend! 

@Kevinaxx, thank you for the Lego idea; I think my adult stepbrother would like a set like yours!


----------



## canto bight

On Saturday night, I searched everywhere I could online for these Alexander McQueen flats but could not find them in my size anywhere.  Last night, I dreamt that I went online and found one pair back in stock in my size and for a really great price.  Though I typically don't think of dreams as signs, I did a quick Google search from bed this morning and found one pair in my size (on a site I definitely checked previously) and for 50% off. 





Also, big lifetime Lego fans here so these will be Christmas break projects:


----------



## lorihmatthews

canto bight said:


> On Saturday night, I searched everywhere I could online for these Alexander McQueen flats but could not find them in my size anywhere.  Last night, I dreamt that I went online and found one pair back in stock in my size and for a really great price.  Though I typically don't think of dreams as signs, I did a quick Google search from bed this morning and found one pair in my size (on a site I definitely checked previously) and for 50% off.
> 
> View attachment 5267920
> View attachment 5267912



I bought these flats on mega sale at NM in silver a few months ago. They're fabulous!


----------



## Kevinaxx

canto bight said:


> On Saturday night, I searched everywhere I could online for these Alexander McQueen flats but could not find them in my size anywhere.  Last night, I dreamt that I went online and found one pair back in stock in my size and for a really great price.  Though I typically don't think of dreams as signs, I did a quick Google search from bed this morning and found one pair in my size (on a site I definitely checked previously) and for 50% off.
> 
> View attachment 5267920
> View attachment 5267912
> 
> 
> Also, big lifetime Lego fans here so these will be Christmas break projects:
> View attachment 5267921
> View attachment 5267923


Ohhh these reminds me of a pair of junya watanabe kitten heels that had spikes all over. Had my chance at second hand (seller is a friend’s friend and it’s a small circle so I know it’s legit) but passed because it was Out of my budget at that time.

the second set Star Wars… one of the ones I’m hunting


----------



## canto bight

lorihmatthews said:


> I bought these flats on mega sale at NM in silver a few months ago. They're fabulous!



I bet the silver are stunning!



Kevinaxx said:


> Ohhh these reminds me of a pair of junya watanabe kitten heels that had spikes all over. Had my chance at second hand (seller is a friend’s friend and it’s a small circle so I know it’s legit) but passed because it was Out of my budget at that time.
> 
> the second set Star Wars… one of the ones I’m hunting



I need to stop!  Did you get the botanical collection?


----------



## Kevinaxx

canto bight said:


> I bet the silver are stunning!
> 
> 
> 
> I need to stop!  Did you get the botanical collection?


I thought about it!! They have sunflowers coming out soon… might get that for my mom. We got her the birds of paradise.

I’m looking forward more to architectural structures. Kind of kicking myself on waiting for the home alone one but I think they’ll come out again. I saw the Disney castle sold out but it came back and I snapped it up (gift).


----------



## canto bight

Kevinaxx said:


> I thought about it!! They have sunflowers coming out soon… might get that for my mom. We got her the birds of paradise.
> 
> I’m looking forward more to architectural structures. Kind of kicking myself on waiting for the home alone one but I think they’ll come out again. I saw the Disney castle sold out but it came back and I snapped it up (gift).



I feel like they haven't released a skyline or architecture set in awhile, but the architectural series is definitely my favorite.


----------



## Kevinaxx

canto bight said:


> I feel like they haven't released a skyline or architecture set in awhile, but the architectural series is definitely my favorite.


They haven’t really. Even the Taj I got was another reproduction set but nowhere as massive as the first which actually works for me. I saw the titanic irl and my goodness it’s gigantic.

I would get it if I really love ships though. There’s a Lego fan that built charmander from scratch—I would so buy—same for toothless or baymax from big 5 movie.

and I would love a few pieces from Star Wars…


----------



## maggiesze1

Argh, all these sales are killing me!! Lol!! ...pretty soon it will be just me on the street with all my pretty bags!!


----------



## arnott

maggiesze1 said:


> Argh, all these sales are killing me!! Lol!! ...pretty soon it will be just me on the street with all my pretty bags!!




Did you end up returning your scratched shoe charm?  How was the process?  Can you just drop it off at any post office?  It seems like the attachement of the hanging strap on the new shoe charms are different than the first one you got.


----------



## Tyler_JP

Christmas shopping for my beautiful mom in Charlotte over the weekend!

Gucci Diana WOC in brown leather
A pair of classic Chanel costume earrings
Two tubes of her favorite toothpaste - Cinnamon by Marvis (stocking stuffers!)


----------



## maggiesze1

arnott said:


> Did you end up returning your scratched shoe charm?  How was the process?  Can you just drop it off at any post office?  It seems like the attachement of the hanging strap on the new shoe charms are different than the first one you got.


I contacted customer service and they offered me an extra 10% discount, so I took it...

Oh, I actually didn't notice the difference until you mentioned it...had to go and compare them..lol. But yeah, they are different. I kinda liked the old one more...the attachment is more dainty and the charm seems to hang better on the bag. The new ones seem to be stiffer..


----------



## arnott

maggiesze1 said:


> I contacted customer service and they offered me an extra 10% discount, so I took it...
> 
> Oh, I actually didn't notice the difference until you mentioned it...had to go and compare them..lol. But yeah, they are different. I kinda *liked the old one more*...the attachment is more dainty and the charm seems to hang better on the bag. The new ones seem to be stiffer..




Me too!  But I'm worried it'll come damaged just like your newest charm and my new shoes.  My SW Flamingo Sandals arrived with scratches and they also offered me 10% off.  Is the 10% off the original price or the price you paid?  I got my shoes for 20% off for Black Friday.   I'm trying to decide whether to take the 10% or return them.  Since they arrived by DHL courier, I'm not sure if I can just take them back to the post office?


----------



## maggiesze1

arnott said:


> Me too!  But I'm worried it'll come damaged just like your newest charm and my new shoes.  My SW Flamingo Sandals arrived with scratches and they also offered me 10% off.  Is the 10% off the original price or the price you paid?  I got my shoes for 20% off for Black Friday.   I'm trying to decide whether to take the 10% or return them.  Since they arrived by DHL courier, I'm not sure if I can just take them back to the post office?



Oh no!! So sorry to hear that your shoes were damaged as well. 

I just checked my original order and it seems the 10% was taken off the sales price..I got mine with the black friday sale too.

Yeah, it will have to be taken to a DHL dropoff location..or I think you can schedule DHL to come pick it up. I think I returned before and it was easy ( Im in the US) because you can print all the labels online and I dropped the package off at my local Postal Annex, they are an authorized shipping center for Fedex, UPS, DHL and USPS.


----------



## arnott

maggiesze1 said:


> Oh no!! So sorry to hear that your shoes were damaged as well.
> 
> I just checked my original order and it seems the 10% was taken off the sales price..I got mine with the black friday sale too.
> 
> *Yeah, it will have to be taken to a DHL dropoff location..or I think you can schedule DHL to come pick it up.* I think I returned before and it was easy ( Im in the US) because you can print all the labels online and I dropped the package off at my local Postal Annex, they are an authorized shipping center for Fedex, UPS, DHL and USPS.




Ugh, that was what I was afraid of!  What a pain!  Also, I don't own a Printer.   Never heard of Postal Annex before!


----------



## coffee2go

Bought Chanel Nail Polish in Rouge Noir, Gel Top Coat, Chanel N.5 l’Eau hand cream… and also Chanel double mirror! Also recently received my first bag organizer for my Celine micro belt bag and ordered other two for other bags


----------



## arnott

arnott said:


> Gingerbread Oreos!





Ugh, I would not recommend these Gingerbread Oreos!  The worst thing is the crunchy sugar crystals in the creme!


----------



## arnott

Kevinaxx said:


> I’ve been slowly getting into Lego sets and it’s all because I brought them for my sibling.
> 
> View attachment 5267763
> 
> Brought this big penguin for my friends’ works’ toy for kids program. (They run it every holiday season).
> 
> gonna drop it off before heading into work. First meeting isn’t until 11am so I have time.
> 
> also got myself a set of mink lashes, it looks so natural I love it. I walked out the door without makeup today and feel fabulous xD the only downside is it’s every 2-3 weeks for a fill and the cost is one thing but the time (she says 75 mins!!) along with the fact that it’s out of the way (I go there for my brow with their sister shop and they do excellent work at a reasonable price and that’s once a year which is more reasonable).




I have that same Penguin from Miniso!

Are mink lashes made of mink fur?


----------



## arnott

Alright, here are my new Sophia Webster shoes I got during the Black Friday sale:



Which one do you like better?


----------



## maggiesze1

arnott said:


> Ugh, that was what I was afraid of!  What a pain!  Also, I don't own a Printer.   Never heard of Postal Annex before!


Oh, then ahh..you can probably take your package to the DHL shipping place and they can help you. 

Postal Annex is kinda like a 1 stop shipping place...maybe it might be only on the west coast..not sure.


----------



## maggiesze1

arnott said:


> Alright, here are my new Sophia Webster shoes I got during the Black Friday sale:
> 
> 
> 
> Which one do you like better?



Oh, love those Flamingo sandals! I'm all for colorful, shimmery anything! Lol!


----------



## serybrazil

Land purchase!!! What was supposed to be an investment property, we decided to custom build our 2nd home! We are now in escrow, woohoo! 

A little over an acre in Williamsburg, OH (outside of Cincinnati, about 20mins east) I am so excited! Its always been a dream of mine to custom build a home and I finally have the opportunity. We’re probably about 5-10 years out but I’ve been doing my ‘homework’ on custom homes and boy oh boy, what a headache LOL but such a great learning experience! I. Cannot. wait!!!!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

arnott said:


> Ugh, I would not recommend these Gingerbread Oreos!  The worst thing is the crunchy sugar crystals in the creme!


My family loves them! I can’t try them because of my gluten allergy but my kids and hubby think they are the best of the limited edition ones. Would you have liked them if the crème was plain?


----------



## Sunshine mama

arnott said:


> Alright, here are my new Sophia Webster shoes I got during the Black Friday sale:
> 
> 
> 
> Which one do you like better?



Sooo pretty!


----------



## Sunshine mama

serybrazil said:


> Land purchase!!! What was supposed to be an investment property, we decided to custom build our 2nd home! We are now in escrow, woohoo!
> 
> A little over an acre in Williamsburg, OH (outside of Cincinnati, about 20mins east) I am so excited! Its always been a dream of mine to custom build a home and I finally have the opportunity. We’re probably about 5-10 years out but I’ve been doing my ‘homework’ on custom homes and boy oh boy, what a headache LOL but such a great learning experience! I. Cannot. wait!!!!
> 
> View attachment 5269113


Congrats! So excited for you.


----------



## Kevinaxx

arnott said:


> I have that same Penguin from Miniso!
> 
> Are mink lashes made of mink fur?


Sorry it’s faux not real, this is an example:


----------



## sdkitty

marc jacobs bag


----------



## skyqueen

serybrazil said:


> Land purchase!!! What was supposed to be an investment property, we decided to custom build our 2nd home! We are now in escrow, woohoo!
> 
> A little over an acre in Williamsburg, OH (outside of Cincinnati, about 20mins east) I am so excited! Its always been a dream of mine to custom build a home and I finally have the opportunity. We’re probably about 5-10 years out but I’ve been doing my ‘homework’ on custom homes and boy oh boy, what a headache LOL but such a great learning experience! I. Cannot. wait!!!!
> 
> View attachment 5269113


Congrats! It will be worth it. I went to Miami of Ohio...the nicest people!


----------



## *Jenn*

just bought a bunch of christmas gifts.

for hubby:
book on homesteading

for 3 y/o son:
new shoes
classic car poster for his bedroom
poster frame
poop on the potty book
grape cutter

for 7 m/o daughter:
wipes
binkies

for the house:
christmas green curtains (our living room has blue and they clash with the tree and xmas decor).


still have a ton of shopping to do, getting a little panicked lol


----------



## mariliz11

Jo Malone cologne intense set for travelling


----------



## arnott

Kevinaxx said:


> Sorry it’s faux not real, this is an example:
> View attachment 5269248




Thanks, why are they called Mink?


----------



## arnott

maggiesze1 said:


> Oh, love those Flamingo sandals! I'm all for colorful, shimmery anything! Lol!




Thanks!  Do you like them better or my butterfly shoes?  Did you see Sophia Webster is now having a 30% off sale?!  Argh, I wish they'd place their sales further apart!  I had never seen them go on sale until Black Friday and now only less than 2 weeks later they are having an even bigger sale!  Argh, give me some time to save up some money first!


----------



## JenJBS

serybrazil said:


> Land purchase!!! What was supposed to be an investment property, we decided to custom build our 2nd home! We are now in escrow, woohoo!
> 
> A little over an acre in Williamsburg, OH (outside of Cincinnati, about 20mins east) I am so excited! Its always been a dream of mine to custom build a home and I finally have the opportunity. We’re probably about 5-10 years out but I’ve been doing my ‘homework’ on custom homes and boy oh boy, what a headache LOL but such a great learning experience! I. Cannot. wait!!!!
> 
> View attachment 5269113



Congratulations!


----------



## maggiesze1

arnott said:


> Thanks!  Do you like them better or my butterfly shoes?  Did you see Sophia Webster is now having a 30% off sale?!  Argh, I wish they'd place their sales further apart!  I had never seen them go on sale until Black Friday and now only less than 2 weeks later they are having an even bigger sale!  Argh, give me some time to save up some money first!


They are both very nice, but I like the rainbow colors of your flamingo sandals more.
Yeah, I saw..but the bag I want is not in the sale...but I think from similar to last years sale, the sale will I think go to 50% off close to Xmas time
Lol! I know what you mean, everyone is having a sale and then right when the item arrives, there's an even bigger sales! Argh!


----------



## shopaholicandshoelover75

I went to the grocery store to get milk last night.


----------



## arnott

maggiesze1 said:


> They are both very nice, but I like the rainbow colors of your flamingo sandals more.
> Yeah, I saw..but the bag I want is not in the sale...but I think from similar to last years sale, the sale will I think go to 50% off close to Xmas time
> Lol! I know what you mean, everyone is having a sale and then right when the item arrives, there's an even bigger sales! Argh!




The sale is only on certain things?  Oh, I though the 30% off was for everything.  Which Bag do you want?  I just put the shoe charm in my basket and there is no discount so phew, I'm safe for now.  That's hilarious, everyone likes the Flamingo shoes better.  As I mentioned in another thread, you never hear people talking about the SW Flamingo shoes, but her Butterfly shoes get all the hype!


----------



## maggiesze1

arnott said:


> The sale is only on certain things?  Oh, I though the 30% off was for everything.  Which Bag do you want?  I just put the shoe charm in my basket and there is no discount so phew, I'm safe for now.  That's hilarious, everyone likes the Flamingo shoes better.  As I mentioned in another thread, you never hear people talking about the SW Flamingo shoes, but her Butterfly shoes get all the hype!



Yeah, there is a sale section...it seems they are mostly older items ( mostly shoes) ...

I really want the multicolored pastel hola mini tote...but I actually just ordered the pink version from Farfetch's sale...so I'll wait until that one goes on sale. I really need to save money...

Yep, that is true! I always see the butterfly shoes everywhere, but not really seen the flamingo ones. They are so unique!


----------



## Sunshine mama

New shoes


----------



## maggiesze1

arnott said:


> The sale is only on certain things?  Oh, I though the 30% off was for everything.  Which Bag do you want?  I just put the shoe charm in my basket and there is no discount so phew, I'm safe for now.  That's hilarious, everyone likes the Flamingo shoes better.  As I mentioned in another thread, you never hear people talking about the SW Flamingo shoes, but her Butterfly shoes get all the hype!



Yeah, there is a sale section...it seems they are mostly older items ( mostly shoes) ...

I really want the multicolored pastel hola mini tote...but I actually just ordered the pink version from Farfetch's sale...so I'll wait until that one goes on sale. I really need to save money...

Yep, that is true! I always see the butterfly shoes everywhere, but not really seen the flamingo ones. They are so unique!


----------



## car11

Not sure if this is considered a purchase, but I got a Yoshino flowering cherry tree and hired someone to plant it. I can’t wait to see the cherry blossoms in the spring.


----------



## kashr

car11 said:


> Not sure if this is considered a purchase, but I got a Yoshino flowering cherry tree and hired someone to plant it. I can’t wait to see the cherry blossoms in the spring.


Ahhhhh is going to be so pretty!!!


----------



## skyqueen

880 said:


> tickets for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Company Musical, On Broadway - Official Website - Tickets on Sale Now
> 
> 
> Company, a Stephen Sondheim musical comedy, stars Katrina Lenk and Patti Lupone. Book by George Furth. Directed by Marianne Elliott. Buy Tickets today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> companymusical.com


You picked a winner...great review! I'm jealous!









						‘Company’ review: This is the Broadway show to see right now
					

Minutes into the Stephen Sondheim musical “Company,” which opened Thursday at the Bernard B. Jacobs Theatre, it hits you — Broadway really is back.




					nypost.com


----------



## car11

kashr said:


> Ahhhhh is going to be so pretty!!!


Thank you. I can’t wait. hahaha.


----------



## skyqueen

Got my safety pin earrings...fun and unique! Not a lot of bling...glad I got the higher carat weight. Nice alternative to hoops!


----------



## 880

skyqueen said:


> Got my safety pin earrings...fun and unique! Not a lot of bling...glad I got the higher carat weight. Nice alternative to hoops!
> 
> View attachment 5270225


Love these! They look amazing! Am so happy for you! 

forgot to say I hope you can see Company!  a friend of ours who loves theater tells us when to buy tickets, and we got them last Spring.


----------



## loves

Bucket hat
Groceries 
Some lush stuff


----------



## skyqueen

880 said:


> Love these! They look amazing! Am so happy for you!
> 
> forgot to say I hope you can see Company!  a friend of ours who loves theater tells us when to buy tickets, and we got them last Spring.


I saw it in 2006 with the fabulous Patti LuPone but I'd love to see it again. So many wonderful songs


----------



## Sunshine mama

skyqueen said:


> Got my safety pin earrings...fun and unique! Not a lot of bling...glad I got the higher carat weight. Nice alternative to hoops!
> 
> View attachment 5270225


It's gorgeous and much bigger than I imagined!


----------



## Kevinaxx




----------



## arnott

Disney Wishables Blind Bag:


----------



## bibogirl

New YSL bag came in last night. They call it a Heart bag but I call it The Strawberry Bag. I'm so in love. And it came in a gold Saint Laurent box! I've only ever gotten a black box before. My Christmas present to myself.


----------



## Kevinaxx

Almost finished the first, got this to hold me over, restraining not to buy another semi big one (who am I kidding I’ll probably cave in).


----------



## arnott

Kit Cat Klock socks!  They were half price for Black Friday.  Which one do you like the best?!


----------



## maggiesze1

Been staring at this Balenciaga for a bit...saw it go on sale at MyTheresa and only a few left..so snagged one!


----------



## arnott

Eggnog Cheesecake!


----------



## 880

IMAX tickets to West Side Story. The IMAX is on 68th and bway  and the movie is set on 68th and Bway. I also had popcorn and junior mint endorphins.


----------



## pr3ty

cheremushki said:


> This has been on my wishlist for a while.  Hope you get it soon!


Thank you! I received it and it was in a very good condition than expected. I already cleaned the vachetta with saddle soap and it looks so much better now. I hope you find your Noe soon!


----------



## bibogirl

880 said:


> IMAX tickets to West Side Story. The IMAX is on 68th and bway  and the movie is set on 68th and Bway. I also had popcorn and junior mint endorphins.
> View attachment 5271507




How was the movie?


----------



## 880

bibogirl said:


> How was the movie?


Loved it. Rita Moreno was amazing. The girl who played Anita was so fabulous. Sets fantastic. Great ensemble cast.


----------



## Winiebean

jack black deep dive glycolic facial cleanser, gift for hubby


----------



## cheremushki

omg this is the one


Kevinaxx said:


> Almost finished the first, got this to hold me over, restraining not to buy another semi big one (who am I kidding I’ll probably cave in).
> 
> View attachment 5271223


Omg, I've also wanted one and forgot about it.. but now i'm reminded again!


----------



## cheremushki

I tried to walk away from this cup.  But then I saw the face...  However it does feel rather weird licking the cup for the errant drop of coffee.  And yes, I do really use it to drink coffee.





And I went thrifting.  Got this glass dish for my fountain pen and ink. This one I don't lick the coffee off of.


----------



## Four Tails

What’s one more coat? I saw this on a friend’s Instagram post and fell in love hard and fast. I nearly fell out of my chair when she said it was Zara. I’ve never shopped that brand before, but I submitted my order so quickly that I’m pretty sure my coffee didn’t lose a degree of heat between when I first laid eyes on it and when it became mine.

I’m only 164cm/5’4.5” (I’m claiming that extra half inch, TYVM) and 96 lbs, so I’m hoping this doesn’t make me look like I’m a kid wearing my dad’s coat.


----------



## Sunshine mama

maggiesze1 said:


> Been staring at this Balenciaga for a bit...saw it go on sale at MyTheresa and only a few left..so snagged one!
> 
> View attachment 5271435


Darn good!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Four Tails said:


> What’s one more coat? I saw this on a friend’s Instagram post and fell in love hard and fast. I nearly fell out of my chair when she said it was Zara. I’ve never shopped that brand before, but I submitted my order so quickly that I’m pretty sure my coffee didn’t lose a degree of heat between when I first laid eyes on it and when it became mine.
> 
> I’m only 164cm/5’4.5” (I’m claiming that extra half inch, TYVM) and 96 lbs, so I’m hoping this doesn’t make me look like I’m a kid wearing my dad’s coat.
> 
> View attachment 5272535
> 
> 
> View attachment 5272536


Nice!


----------



## Sunshine mama

880 said:


> Loved it. Rita Moreno was amazing. The girl who played Anita was so fabulous. Sets fantastic. Great ensemble cast.


I am thinking about watching this soon. Just trying to maneuver around the timing,  so that the theater is mostly empty.


----------



## Sunshine mama

arnott said:


> Eggnog Cheesecake!



How was it? Never had it before.


----------



## skyqueen

880 said:


> Loved it. Rita Moreno was amazing. The girl who played Anita was so fabulous. Sets fantastic. Great ensemble cast.


Glad to hear! I was upset when Speilberg announced his reboot. Who could ever replace Rita Moreno/George Chakiris as Anita/Bernardo? They were so fabulous! I saw the trailer and knew Bernstein/Sondheim's glorious music and Robbin's trend setting choreography (for the most part) would stay intact. At least the new Maria actually sang the songs, herself!
I grew up wih West Side Story, my favorite, so I'm very protective! LOL!


----------



## Kevinaxx

Four Tails said:


> What’s one more coat? I saw this on a friend’s Instagram post and fell in love hard and fast. I nearly fell out of my chair when she said it was Zara. I’ve never shopped that brand before, but I submitted my order so quickly that I’m pretty sure my coffee didn’t lose a degree of heat between when I first laid eyes on it and when it became mine.
> 
> I’m only 164cm/5’4.5” (I’m claiming that extra half inch, TYVM) and 96 lbs, so I’m hoping this doesn’t make me look like I’m a kid wearing my dad’s coat.
> 
> View attachment 5272535
> 
> 
> View attachment 5272536


I actually wear kids coat (M/L) due to my height…

I hope this works on you but I naturally find that most models used are 5’9 or higher and I’m hesitant when the coat hits there because for me it drags on the floor.

I actually gave away a Yohji dress because of this (and my stubbornness of wanting to make it work) and so, my friend whom I gave it to for his wife sent a photo of her (much taller than I) wearing it and even for her it just is a bit over the floor.


----------



## arnott

Sunshine mama said:


> How was it? Never had it before.




It was good!


----------



## arnott

Gingerbread Mickey Mouse!  I was bummed when these sold out last year, so when I saw they had them again, I snatched him up:


----------



## mariliz11

YSL Libre intense


----------



## Four Tails

I guess I did a high-low thing today. The pants won’t see public wear, but they definitely make me smile while lounging at home. They were also $22. The rest of it… was not.


----------



## JenJBS

This lovely copper trey to hold my keys, from Etsy.


----------



## cheremushki

soulfulremix said:


> My 2022 planner


ohh which one did you get?


----------



## skyqueen

Quite by accident I decided to change the strap on my YG (plated) Michele watch. I love this watch...can actually read the time! Went on Michele.com to check out the watchbands. Found the perfect blood red alligator strap and a YG buckle. Most of the straps come with a WG (plated) buckle but you can replace with the YG. Imagine my surprised when the watchband came with the YG buckle already installed. Easy to change the straps out...I did it myself! The red color is perfect and very neutral. The best news...the band was 50% off and the YG buckle was a dollar!
Pleased as punch


----------



## kate.untrending

Luxury related: MY VERY FIRST HERMES KELLY OMG. Yeah, I got it on the resale market, because I found the perfect color and it wasn't priced as ridiculously high as they usually are (plus my SA said it'd probably take several years to get one through her and I might not be able to get the rare shade I wanted). I am so ecstatic 

Not luxury related:
A week's supply of noodle dinners from Noodles & Co.
- shrimp scampi
- pan noodles with tofu
- chicken noodle soup
- tortellini rosa
- shrimp pad thai
- and more

I'm not always sure my lifestyle is sophisticated enough for these kinds of bags lol


----------



## Sunshine mama

kate.untrending said:


> Luxury related: MY VERY FIRST HERMES KELLY OMG. Yeah, I got it on the resale market, because I found the perfect color and it wasn't priced as ridiculously high as they usually are (plus my SA said it'd probably take several years to get one through her and I might not be able to get the rare shade I wanted). I am so ecstatic
> 
> Not luxury related:
> A week's supply of noodle dinners from Noodles & Co.
> - shrimp scampi
> - pan noodles with tofu
> - chicken noodle soup
> - tortellini rosa
> - shrimp pad thai
> - and more
> 
> I'm not always sure my lifestyle is sophisticated enough for these kinds of bags lol


Congrats on your Kelly!!!


----------



## starrynite_87

Ordered my daughter’s cheer shoes for Poms. I also ordered a pair Ugg slippers for her and rain boots for my niece from Nordstrom.


----------



## coffee2go

Found this 80-90s vintage Van Cleef and Arpels watch in a vintage store, excellent condition with original box and extra strap… just needed to replace the battery and it works! All for less than 300$!


----------



## Christofle

These shoes… I asked my Delvaux SA for any matching items and he showed me this bag… now it might be two purchases.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Christofle said:


> These shoes… I asked my Delvaux SA for any matching items and he showed me this bag… now it might be two purchases.
> View attachment 5274927


Gorgeous!


----------



## Christofle

Sunshine mama said:


> Gorgeous!


Trying to stay on ban island though


----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


> These shoes… I asked my Delvaux SA for any matching items and he showed me this bag… now it might be two purchases.
> View attachment 5274927



Love those shoes!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Christofle said:


> Trying to stay on ban island though


Love the amazing bag too!!!!!!!!!


----------



## arnott




----------



## Souzie

Prada leggings..



By Terry Baume de Rose lip balm..


----------



## Sunshine mama

Safety light and Collonil spray.


----------



## Sunshine mama

This variegated plant


----------



## Cooshcouture

Hi I need your advice here. I bought an Hermes scarf and just received it . To my surprise it doesn’t have a paper tag attach to the fabric tag? is this normal? All my recent purchases they all came with paper /plastic attached . 


View attachment 5276437


----------



## LilOshawott

My back to school shopping haul. I'm finally off to college as a transfer student next month!  I was supposed to go in September but had to defer for a quarter due to some health issues.
This matching set from Zella 


	

		
			
		

		
	
Anine Bing tee


My third pair of adidas stan smith. These are so comfy and go with everything!


Mansur Gavriel mini lady backpack





An air fryer and a couple other stuffs for my apartment


----------



## Four Tails

Four Tails said:


> What’s one more coat? I saw this on a friend’s Instagram post and fell in love hard and fast. I nearly fell out of my chair when she said it was Zara. I’ve never shopped that brand before, but I submitted my order so quickly that I’m pretty sure my coffee didn’t lose a degree of heat between when I first laid eyes on it and when it became mine.
> 
> I’m only 164cm/5’4.5” (I’m claiming that extra half inch, TYVM) and 96 lbs, so I’m hoping this doesn’t make me look like I’m a kid wearing my dad’s coat.
> 
> View attachment 5272535
> 
> 
> View attachment 5272536


Well this was a total fail. Yikes! I really do look like I'm wearing my dad's coat.


----------



## Kevinaxx

The botanic was sold out online but in stores. Had no luck with the dream pants in bone from everlane so I dropped by lululemon (they gave me 25% off) and found this jacket. Didn’t have my size instore but online.  I love the pattern.


----------



## maggiesze1

I love anything iridescent...so had to get this bag from Mansur Gavriel!


----------



## mariliz11

Tommy Hilfiger biker boots


----------



## Kevinaxx

I have these in black. Stretched out a bit so ideally I would have liked to downsize this time around but they only had the size I had in black available left… but $14. Plus I do love pink, in most shades including this one .


----------



## Kevinaxx

): I am not good… I brought books for gifts and ended up buying x2 so a copy for myself each.

also Probably should have supported local chains but Barnes&noble was easier and there should be b&n around.


----------



## maggiesze1

Another Mansur Gavriel bag...mini bloom bag...I saw it was on sale but was not returnable on the official site, so I was so happy found it on Nordstrom too...and they price matched!


----------



## lorihmatthews




----------



## lemondln

Last purchase for 2021


----------



## GhstDreamer

Shin Megami Tensai V for the switch


----------



## bibogirl

Kevinaxx said:


> View attachment 5276599




I just got this very lego set in the mail last week. I'm gonna bring it over to my parents for Christmas so I have something to do. Really looking forward to it.


----------



## JenJBS

Coach wallet.


----------



## arnott

maggiesze1 said:


> My *dream bag* above needed a charm...so decided to get this Sophia Webster shoe bag charm for her too!
> View attachment 5177997




I just ordered this!


----------



## Kevinaxx

And a butt load of sushi/sashimi (not pictured) for colleagues as Christmas/holiday cheer.


----------



## skyqueen

I have never tried this brand before but I thought I'd give them a try...great for the holidays! Black velvet with rhinestone strap mule.
Birdie Swan Black Bracelet


----------



## Pursecake

Hot Chocolate Bombs.... White Chocolate Peppermint....


----------



## arnott

maggiesze1 said:


> Yeah, there is a sale section...it seems they are mostly older items ( mostly shoes) ...
> 
> I really want the multicolored pastel hola mini tote...but I actually just ordered the pink version from Farfetch's sale...so I'll wait until that one goes on sale. I really need to save money...
> 
> Yep, that is true! I always see the butterfly shoes everywhere, but not really seen the flamingo ones. They are so unique!




Did you see SW just added a bunch of items to their sale section?  Including a bunch of bags!


----------



## maggiesze1

arnott said:


> Did you see SW just added a bunch of items to their sale section?  Including a bunch of bags!


Yep, I'm considering getting the metallic pink hola mini tote...just thinking if I should get it now or wait until they might further reduce it after Xmas...


----------



## Kevinaxx

skyqueen said:


> I have never tried this brand before but I thought I'd give them a try...great for the holidays! Black velvet with rhinestone strap mule.
> Birdie Swan Black Bracelet
> 
> View attachment 5278563


I love birdies but would never make the mistake (again) of buying their fur lined sole and wearing it out… at least not in urban cities.



Just a snack run @ Trader Joe’s and also got poppin pens for someone & i.  Also picked up wooden hangers x3 for $5.  Honestly a good deal imho. Don’t need anything fancy


----------



## bibogirl

Kevinaxx said:


> I love birdies but would never make the mistake (again) of buying their fur lined sole and wearing it out… at least not in urban cities.
> 
> View attachment 5279018
> 
> Just a snack run @ Trader Joe’s and also got poppin pens for someone & i.  Also picked up wooden hangers x3 for $5.  Honestly a good deal imho. Don’t need anything fancy



Where are those pens from?


----------



## arnott

Kevinaxx said:


> I love birdies but would never make the mistake (again) of buying their fur lined sole and wearing it out… at least not in urban cities.
> 
> View attachment 5279018
> 
> Just a snack run @ Trader Joe’s and also got poppin pens for someone & i.  Also picked up wooden hangers x3 for $5.  Honestly a good deal imho. Don’t need anything fancy




Are those chocolate covered raisins?!


----------



## mariliz11

Jo Malone perfume


----------



## Kevinaxx

bibogirl said:


> Where are those pens from?


Container store! They are also online and if your work uses staples as a vendor you can technically get them for work… I’ve gotten other things from poppin (love the simplicity and colors) for work but don’t really use fancy pens. Those are for someone who likes to make lists and so I think fancy pens would be nice especially for the type of work they do (in the event biz).

I just got suckered into the fact that bulk (12) was only six dollars more than the (4) pack and there are also better colors in this one.

since it’s double the colors I’m going to give half to her and split the half between me and someone else.


----------



## Kevinaxx

arnott said:


> Are those chocolate covered raisins?!


Yup! Dark chocolate (dark to make me feel slightly better lol about eating sugar).


----------



## etudes

Multiplate sandwich maker


----------



## starrynite_87

Finally finished my Christmas shopping on Monday. After searching online and driving around I was finally able to get my hands on a Nintendo Switch OLED for my daughter and a couple games.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

starrynite_87 said:


> Finally finished my Christmas shopping on Monday. After searching online and driving around I was finally able to get my hands on a Nintendo Switch OLED for my daughter and a couple games.


My son loves those games- especially Minecraft!  Good choices!


----------



## arnott




----------



## Islandbreeze

Kevinaxx said:


> ): I am not good… I brought books for gifts and ended up buying x2 so a copy for myself each.
> 
> also Probably should have supported local chains but Barnes&noble was easier and there should be b&n around.
> 
> View attachment 5277488
> View attachment 5277489


I do the same thing! I’m such a sucker for books lol. Great purchases, these are on my list.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Gaming for the holidays!!!! My DD2 has been waiting for these for more than a year! (chip shortage...not potato) Talk about holy grail!!!

#Xbox #Microsoft #Halo #MasterChief #Cortana #GearsOfWar #Forza #Minecraft #Starfield  #Bethesda


----------



## Christofle

Sunshine mama said:


> Gaming for the holidays!!!! My DD2 has been waiting for these for more than a year! (chip shortage...not potato) Talk about holy grail!!!
> 
> #Xbox #Microsoft #Halo #MasterChief #Cortana #GearsOfWar #Forza #Minecraft #Starfield  #Bethesda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5280025


These days...it's rarer than a Birkin. What was your prespend for this one? Did you buy your SA any gingerbread cookies?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Christofle said:


> These days...it's rarer than a Birkin. What was your prespend for this one? Did you buy your SA any gingerbread cookies?


LOLOL!!!
I just got LUCKYYYYY!!!
Or shall I say, she got lucky!


----------



## Christofle

Sunshine mama said:


> LOLOL!!!
> I just got LUCKYYYYY!!!
> Or shall I say, she got lucky!


What a lucky duck.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Variegated Pothos


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Sunshine mama said:


> Gaming for the holidays!!!! My DD2 has been waiting for these for more than a year! (chip shortage...not potato) Talk about holy grail!!!
> 
> #Xbox #Microsoft #Halo #MasterChief #Cortana #GearsOfWar #Forza #Minecraft #Starfield  #Bethesda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5280025


My son has the series S- bought it for his birthday- and he loves it!  Definitely recommend getting the XBox game pass to go with it!  She can play so many different games.  My hubby plays too


----------



## Sunshine mama

AntiqueShopper said:


> My son has the series S- bought it for his birthday- and he loves it!  Definitely recommend getting the XBox game pass to go with it!  She can play so many different games.  My hubby plays too


Yeah! She will get that too!


----------



## Christofle

Sunshine mama said:


> Yeah! She will get that too!


As for the game pass, I would suggest trying a month of it first. (I never ended up using my year long subscription since the games I was interested weren’t included)


----------



## arnott

maggiesze1 said:


> I contacted customer service and they offered me an extra 10% discount, so I took it...
> 
> Oh, I actually didn't notice the difference until you mentioned it...had to go and compare them..lol. But yeah, they are different. I kinda liked the old one more...*the attachment is more dainty and the charm seems to hang better on the bag. The new ones seem to be stiffer..*




So I ordered the original charm hoping that would give me the old attachment, but no!  It's the new stiff attachment!!    Oh well, at least it's pretty.  I like how even the bottom of the shoe has the embroidered heart just like the full sized shoe!


----------



## maggiesze1

arnott said:


> So I ordered the original charm hoping that would give me the old attachment, but no!  It's the new stiff attachment!!    Oh well, at least it's pretty.  I like how even the bottom of the shoe has the embroidered heart just like the full sized shoe!



Yeah, I'm not too fond of the new attachment...but the charms are really cute! And yep, love the details!


----------



## maggiesze1

I caved and got this Sophia Webster hola mini tote in metallic pink! So glad I ordered it, its now out of stock.


----------



## mariliz11

Last purchase for the year and last bag in my wishlist! Maybe I’m in bag heaven now (?)


----------



## maggiesze1

Can't resist anything gold and sparkly....saw this on my Instagram feed and had to get it...from Demellier London


----------



## Souzie

Hibiscus tea, Swarovski ink refills and this mohair cardigan...


----------



## rose60610

skincare products and hairbrush


----------



## inverved

Yesterday I purchased these Italian made shoes which are very comparable quality to Common Projects:




There is a part of me that wants to sell all my designer sneakers now, as they are a bit too flashy for my liking.


----------



## lorihmatthews

I bought this silly ring on Fashionphile.


----------



## arnott

maggiesze1 said:


> Can't resist anything gold and sparkly....saw this on my Instagram feed and had to get it...from Demellier London
> 
> View attachment 5280410




Modelling pic, please!


----------



## arnott

My handmade Badger Ornament has arrived from Etsy:


----------



## Sunshine mama

Some ingredients for these concoctions.


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Some ingredients for these concoctions.
> 
> View attachment 5281025
> 
> 
> View attachment 5281026
> 
> 
> View attachment 5281027



Merry Christmas, Sunshine! Those look amazing! That cake!!!


----------



## Christofle

Isaia Peacoat


----------



## Kevinaxx

I walked by and they had a display built where it looks a lot smaller then I thought it would be and decided why not.


----------



## DME

Kevinaxx said:


> View attachment 5281609
> 
> I walked by and they had a display built where it looks a lot smaller then I thought it would be and decided why not.



Would love to see the finished product, as I love both Lego and this movie!


----------



## weubbe

This beautiful sweater from Veronica Beard. The online photos do not do it justice. 
I saw it in person while Christmas shopping and went back today to try it on. It's beautifully crafted and will be a favorite for years to come. I am so excited to wear it in Tahoe this next weekend.


----------



## Christofle

Crocodile belt


----------



## arnott

Kevinaxx said:


> View attachment 5281609
> 
> I walked by and they had a display built where it looks a lot smaller then I thought it would be and decided why not.




My friend also got the Home Alone house!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Christofle said:


> Crocodile belt
> 
> View attachment 5281802


Now that's a really pretty belt!!!


----------



## Norm.Core

Rigards x Uma Wang copper sunnies. I want to convert these to eyeglasses for next year.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Norm.Core said:


> Rigards x Uma Wang copper sunnies. I want to convert the to eyeglasses for next year.
> 
> View attachment 5281914


Really cool!!!


----------



## Kevinaxx

DME said:


> Would love to see the finished product, as I love both Lego and this movie!


They were playing it last night! Will take me time but yes…


arnott said:


> My friend also got the Home Alone house!


it’s a lot smaller but still super detailed!


----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


> Crocodile belt
> 
> View attachment 5281802



Ferragamo is always a great choice!


----------



## Christofle

JenJBS said:


> Ferragamo is always a great choice!


Wish I could hit the buckle with a shrink ray though. (It’s the smallest gancini but still 30% too big)


----------



## bibogirl

arnott said:


> My friend also got the Home Alone house!



I just received mine from Lego last week too! But I didn't have enough time to put it together. I'm going to save it for next year and consider it a christmas decoration. There are sellers online that sell little LED light kits intended for it!


----------



## Historical

My last one was a Dior Mini Saddle Messenger Bag.


----------



## maggiesze1

More Mansur Gavriel bags/ accessories...

This mini backpack/iridescent wristlet from Neimans...





And another wristlet in the Leaf color from Olivela..couldn't pass up a $150 credit.


----------



## antreyes03

LV Pochette Accessoires in monogram


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## maggiesze1

Was browsing Neiman's sale section and saw this bag...never heard of the brand before, but love the shape and color! 

Ree Projects mini Ann tote


----------



## maggiesze1

Omg!!! Finally! I found this bag after like many months of searching!!! I've been searching for it ever since I saw it on the Longchamp site but was sold out  (guessing was previous years bag)...And out of all places I found it on Nordstrom Rack for a great discount!    

Bouquet Le pliage in XS


----------



## Raeshell

Lv monogram 4 key purse


----------



## mariliz11

NYE present to myself. Moncler beanie


----------



## Sunshine mama

Socks.  Got a great deal, and they match my shoes!


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Mach & Mach shoes


----------



## maggiesze1

Splurge to end the year with a bang! Definitely back on ban island till mid next year...lol!

Decided to try out the popular Bottega Veneta pouch in color Oro ( aka..."The Golden Dumpling"   )


----------



## arnott

maggiesze1 said:


> Splurge to end the year with a bang! Definitely back on ban island till mid next year...lol!
> 
> Decided to try out the popular Bottega Veneta pouch in color Oro ( aka..."The Golden Dumpling"   )
> 
> View attachment 5284954




Nice!  Is it meant to be a Clutch?


----------



## arnott

maggiesze1 said:


> Was browsing Neiman's sale section and saw this bag...never heard of the brand before, but love the shape and color!
> 
> Ree Projects mini Ann tote
> 
> View attachment 5282887




That's a unique shape!  Is it a snap closure?  Is it a mint colour of more of a Tiffany blue?


----------



## maggiesze1

arnott said:


> Nice!  Is it meant to be a Clutch?


Yes, but there are hacks on how to add a shoulder strap...so I'm going to try that out. Hopefully I can get something to work..lol!


----------



## maggiesze1

arnott said:


> That's a unique shape!  Is it a snap closure?  Is it a mint colour of more of a Tiffany blue?



Its a magnetic closure...its more of a mint color, but also kinda reminds me of the Tiffany blue..lol! Which is also part of the reason I got it!


----------



## Christofle

Christofle said:


> Crocodile belt
> 
> View attachment 5281802


They shipped it inside a cardboard box without a dust bag or any protection so it arrived scratched.


----------



## 880

Christofle said:


> Isaia Peacoat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5281607


Love this! And your shoes! And the proposed bag! Happy holidays! So sorry about the belt!


----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


> They shipped it inside a cardboard box without a dust bag or any protection so it arrived scratched.



Oh-no! So sorry. Will you be returning it?


----------



## Christofle

JenJBS said:


> Oh-no! So sorry. Will you be returning it?


Hopefully they will have one leftover somewhere despite it showing sold out. (My plan is to exchange them)


----------



## Christofle

JenJBS said:


> Oh-no! So sorry. Will you be returning it?


Not sure if I’m being too picky but you can see the 3 marks on the right side of the logo.


----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


> Not sure if I’m being too picky but you can see the 3 marks on the right side of the logo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5285207



I hope they find one for you without scratches.


----------



## Christofle

JenJBS said:


> I hope they find one for you without scratches.


I’m not sure if they are trying to discontinue exotics for the Canadian market (it isn’t available directly from Ferragamo and it’s sold out online at all retailers).


----------



## Souzie

A pair of socks...



And a tulle skirt..


----------



## misu415

LV Nano speedy


----------



## bibogirl

Just placed an order for a new Apple Watch with the double strap in the Rouge H color. Also got single straps in Gold and Bleu Lin.


----------



## ypieppy

faux leather pants!


----------



## maggiesze1

This fun clutch! By Squeeze de Citron...Its made from woven recycable plastic! Found it while browsing Nordstrom..had some gift cards I needed to use.


----------



## lux_and_learning

In n out burger!
On the more luxurious side of things... a dior mitzvah scarf for my Celine nano belt bag!


----------



## *Jenn*

my winter & spring semester tuition.  ouch. 

just like with my first degree, i keep telling myself paying it now in cash as i go means not having to pay off loans (with interest!) in the future. still sucks though, haha


----------



## arnott

xsouzie said:


> A pair of socks...
> View attachment 5285923
> 
> 
> And a tulle skirt..
> View attachment 5285924




You're going to wear both at the same time?!


----------



## arnott

My Roger Taylor Christmas T-Shirt has finally arrived!  I ordered it on November 25!  I'm all set for next December!


----------



## Christofle

The last three pairs that were available.


----------



## Norm.Core

I’m a sucker for men’s streetwear and vintage and fun collabs. Trifecta! 

I saw this on sale at Subtype Syd and had to get it. Fits like a dad Hawaiian shirt. ❤️


----------



## arnott

Well, I'm all set for next Christmas!      These Holiday Cards just arrived from Etsy.  Which one do you like better?!


----------



## Christofle

arnott said:


> Well, I'm all set for next Christmas!      These Holiday Cards just arrived from Etsy.  Which one do you like better?!



Love these so much


----------



## serybrazil

Just closed on land purchase in the midwest (Cincinnati, OH)  its 2 acres, its not much but its something! We are years out from leaving WA state but no better way than to plan ahead for retirement right?! I’m sure it will take me years to custom design my “forever home” and my goal is to self fund it, no more debt or $$ borrowed is the goal for me!


----------



## Souzie

arnott said:


> You're going to wear both at the same time?!


Haha not a bad idea! 


arnott said:


> Well, I'm all set for next Christmas!      These Holiday Cards just arrived from Etsy.  Which one do you like better?!



Glad to see I'm not the only one shopping for next Christmas.   I like the top one.


----------



## coffee2go

Got this gorgeous hobo bag from Lanvin as a birthday gift to myself, the bag is just amazing and all I can dream of: 
- lightweight - the chain isn’t heavy at all
- spacious - it fitted all the items I was carrying inside my Chloe C Small bag, not the mini version, that was all over Instagram, but a bigger one
- functional - it has an additional detachable crossbody strap that is also adjustable
- it has an inner zip pocket and also has a zip closure unlike popular YSL 5 a 7 bag or Gucci Jackie… 
- and finally the price point is great, just about 1000€, while other similar popular styles are much more pricier… 
It’s a perfect bag that crosses all the checkboxes for me! Another thing I love the most about it, it’s so underrated and very low key, very subtle branding, just a small logo embossed onto the leather.


----------



## skyqueen

My TB sandals came today. A little heavy but very comfortable! I think they go well with the LV Metis!


----------



## songofthesea

Gucci small marmont...just arrived today....i was skeptical because it looks small, but it fits a TON...i even got my kindle in it! funny thing is, i'm having a lot of covid anxiety, so, i just change bags and admire them myself.... ugh....


----------



## JenJBS

Fount bucket bag. The leather.  The solid brass hardware.  The craftsmanship.


----------



## Shopgirl1996

I just placed a purchase for a diamond pear necklace online at BlueNile.com for my birthday (which was yesterday)!  I've been wanting a bigger diamond solitaire necklace for a while and found a good deal. I hope it's as pretty in person as it was online. I can't wait for it to arrive.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Shopgirl1996 said:


> I just placed a purchase for a diamond pear necklace online at BlueNile.com for my birthday (which was yesterday)!  I've been wanting a bigger diamond solitaire necklace for a while and found a good deal. I hope it's as pretty in person as it was online. I can't wait for it to arrive.


Yay!  Congratulations!  Happy Birthday!  What size stone?


----------



## JenJBS

Shopgirl1996 said:


> I just placed a purchase for a diamond pear necklace online at BlueNile.com for my birthday (which was yesterday)!  I've been wanting a bigger diamond solitaire necklace for a while and found a good deal. I hope it's as pretty in person as it was online. I can't wait for it to arrive.



Happy Birthday!


----------



## hotgalaxy

coffee2go said:


> Got this gorgeous hobo bag from Lanvin as a birthday gift to myself, the bag is just amazing and all I can dream of:
> - lightweight - the chain isn’t heavy at all
> - spacious - it fitted all the items I was carrying inside my Chloe C Small bag, not the mini version, that was all over Instagram, but a bigger one
> - functional - it has an additional detachable crossbody strap that is also adjustable
> - it has an inner zip pocket and also has a zip closure unlike popular YSL 5 a 7 bag or Gucci Jackie…
> - and finally the price point is great, just about 1000€, while other similar popular styles are much more pricier…
> It’s a perfect bag that crosses all the checkboxes for me! Another thing I love the most about it, it’s so underrated and very low key, very subtle branding, just a small logo embossed onto the leather.
> 
> View attachment 5287857
> 
> View attachment 5287858


Congratulations, its beautiful.  And the leather/finishing of Lanvin Handbags is so lux.


----------



## Shopgirl1996

JenJBS said:


> Happy Birthday!



Thank you! 



AntiqueShopper said:


> Yay!  Congratulations!  Happy Birthday!  What size stone?



Thank you! 

The diamond pear is 0.8 ct., J color with faint fluorescence, SI2 clarity (eye clean). I did the online chat with a Blue Nile representative. She was super helpful and nice. She said the stone had a faint peachy, pink, lavender tone that made it real unique. She said it would look really good set in white gold.


----------



## JenJBS

Just bought this flame painted copper cuff bracelet on Etsy.  The heat pattern (paint) on each bracelet is different.  Love getting completely unique pieces while supporting independent artisans.


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> Just bought this flame painted copper cuff bracelet on Etsy.  The heat pattern (paint) on each bracelet is different.  Love getting completely unique pieces while supporting independent artisans.
> View attachment 5290292


That’s really pretty! I love cuff bracelets, and supporting Indy artists. Can’t wait to see pics


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> That’s really pretty! I love cuff bracelets, and supporting Indy artists. Can’t wait to see pics



Thank you!


----------



## arnott

This Starbuck's Valentine's Day Colour Changing Cup.  The cup was only $2.95, so as expected it's quite light and flimsy.  Anyone know if it's okay to  put boiling water in it?  I usually don't put boiling water into any plastic, but since this is a colour changing cup...


----------



## kavi88

Toteme cardigan & a coat in the nap sale


----------



## Souzie

Shopgirl1996 said:


> I just placed a purchase for a diamond pear necklace online at BlueNile.com for my birthday (which was yesterday)!  I've been wanting a bigger diamond solitaire necklace for a while and found a good deal. I hope it's as pretty in person as it was online. I can't wait for it to arrive.


Happy belated birthday!!


----------



## Shopgirl1996

xsouzie said:


> Happy belated birthday!!


Thank you!


----------



## HarlemBagLady

Just got this coat from Gap Factory.  Now just waiting for my Uggs to arrive.


----------



## pixiejenna

I bought a few pairs of timberland boots and sadly they’ll be going back. I love the style but for some reason they stopped offering wide in my favorite style. Hopefully they will bring the back in wides next year and I can get a new pair my previous ones are 5-t years old and shot from the thousands and thousands of miles I’ve walked in them.

I bought a pair of gloves from Columbia I hope they fit the style I wanted only went up to large and I feel like a extra large would be better. I feel like I’m not having much luck replacing my winter items that are getting shabby looking.


----------



## coffee2go

Frey Wille is having a winter sale and I just got these lovely Klimt inspired ring and necklace, love the look of these


----------



## GhstDreamer

A bunch of levelled reading books for my students when we are able to go back in person learning. As well as some glue sticks and dry erase markers.

I spent at least $2k on classroom resources so far this school year and there is still 6 months left! My brother asked me why I am buying glue, colour pencils and crayons for the students. My response was the school provides very little and expects the staff to purchase materials and resources, while parents don't buy that for their children because they expect the schools to provide those things. It goes around in a circle of responsibility.


----------



## RRRui

kavi88 said:


> Toteme cardigan & a coat in the nap sale


Congrats! Any pic for the pieces? I am debating for the Toteme striped sweater


----------



## Souzie

Glass canister sets...





Mini waffle maker..



And a skirt and sweater set from Love Shack Fancy..


----------



## arnott

xsouzie said:


> Glass canister sets...
> View attachment 5291765
> 
> View attachment 5291766
> 
> 
> Mini waffle maker..
> View attachment 5291769
> 
> 
> And a skirt and sweater set from Love Shack Fancy..
> View attachment 5291771




What are you going to put in them?!


----------



## Souzie

arnott said:


> What are you going to put in them?!


I just started eating healthy as I have a family history of diabetes. So the glass jars are for dry goods like almond flour, oat flour, lentils, barley, sugar alternatives etc...


----------



## hlh0904

I am just posting here to show myself publicly accountable that I simply must be on ban island till July.

Just purchased a preowned YSL Medium Lou Lou in black with silver hardware.

It must be said that I put myself on Ban island before this purchase.

OOF! POW! I just couldn't resist. She was on my vision board I made today and POOF! I "helped" her materialize.


Bad Heather......VERY VERY BAD! (slinks off to the corner of shame.......)

(she IS beautiful) lol!


----------



## HauteMama

GhstDreamer said:


> A bunch of levelled reading books for my students when we are able to go back in person learning. As well as some glue sticks and dry erase markers.
> 
> I spent at least $2k on classroom resources so far this school year and there is still 6 months left! My brother asked me why I am buying glue, colour pencils and crayons for the students. My response was the school provides very little and expects the staff to purchase materials and resources, while parents don't buy that for their children because they expect the schools to provide those things. It goes around in a circle of responsibility.



Amen. I work in reading intervention, and our budget goes into evaluation materials, decodable readers, literacy games, manipulatives, and classroom supplies. At the end of each year I spend my own money to send new books home with intervention students from the proper level and tailored to their interests. The "summer slide" is real, and these are kids who will likely never see a book at home if it isn't sent from school. For many of the kids, the books they get from me are the only books they will ever own. It's expensive, but I can't NOT do it.

Fortunately, our building is pretty good about providing supplies for students whose parents cannot afford to buy them the supplies they need from the list that's sent home.


----------



## 880

@HauteMama, @GhstDreamer, your students are so fortunate to have you!



Shopgirl1996 said:


> I just placed a purchase for a diamond pear necklace online at BlueNile.com for my birthday (which was yesterday)!  I've been wanting a bigger diamond solitaire necklace for a while and found a good deal. I hope it's as pretty in person as it was online. I can't wait for it to arrive.


happy birthday! Gifts to self are always fabulous!

Grey and blue grey Sun glass cases from valextra (good for even oversized sunnies and fit into small bags easily
pearl necklace book recommended by a knowledgeable TPFer, thank you!


----------



## nastywoman

These Balenciaga Moon pumps. 



Haven’t left the house much in the past two years and just started a new WFH job, but surely their time will come.


----------



## DME

880 said:


> @HauteMama, @GhstDreamer, your students are so fortunate to have you!
> 
> 
> happy birthday! Gifts to self are always fabulous!
> 
> Grey and blue grey Sun glass cases from valextra (good for even oversized sunnies and fit into small bags easily
> pearl necklace book recommended by a knowledgeable TPFer, thank you!
> View attachment 5292170



Hi @880, I think you’ve mentioned these Valextra sunglasses cases before? Any chance you would be willing to do a kind of WIMB with one? I’ve been looking all over for a decent sunglasses case for smaller bags that isn’t a drawstring, fabric pouch (not very sturdy) and I’m hoping these might fit the bill. Do you have to buy online, or are there stores in the U.S. that carry this brand? I feel like Barney’s used to, but I think those have all closed? Thanks in advance for any additional information on you might be willing to provide!

PS Loving the colors you’ve chosen!


----------



## 880

DME said:


> Hi @880, I think you’ve mentioned these Valextra sunglasses cases before? Any chance you would be willing to do a kind of WIMB with one? I’ve been looking all over for a decent sunglasses case for smaller bags that isn’t a drawstring, fabric pouch (not very sturdy) and I’m hoping these might fit the bill. Do you have to buy online, or are there stores in the U.S. that carry this brand? I feel like Barney’s used to, but I think those have all closed? Thanks in advance for any additional information on you might be willing to provide!
> 
> PS Loving the colors you’ve chosen!



@DME , thanks! I’m not the best at this, but here are Evelyn TPM, Loewe mini puzzle, chanel so black mini chevron reissue, and hermes mini Della cavalleria (didn’t know which small bag or dimensions you were thinking, but these are usually considered small on TPF.
the Evelyne and chanel mini hold the least. (Just the bag spill; dior accordion card case — fatter than a calvi— Oakley mask with disposable filter; key lanyard; sanitizer; sunnies in case  ) There is room on top for other small things in the other bags (I think a car fob should fit with a tiny bit of wiggling  (The Loewe looks smallest, but it can be stuffed to the gills, rained on, and squished) All The bags fit the biggest oversized sunnies — see the della cav pic. A reg pair of oversized glasses takes less room (see last pic) bc it’s flatter. And in picotin pm, all the stuff is just skimming the bottom of the bag with lots of room for other things . HTH 









DH orders them online. They’re expensive, but for me it’s worth it. The colors are a bit hard to figure out (eh)





						Soft leather eyeglasses case holders made in Italy | Valextra
					

Shop our exclusive range of handmade, high quality leather glasses cases. Elegance, sophistication and protection for your eyeglasses are assured.




					www.valextra.com


----------



## Shopgirl1996

880 said:


> @HauteMama, @GhstDreamer, your students are so fortunate to have you!
> 
> 
> happy birthday! Gifts to self are always fabulous!
> 
> Grey and blue grey Sun glass cases from valextra (good for even oversized sunnies and fit into small bags easily
> pearl necklace book recommended by a knowledgeable TPFer, thank you!
> View attachment 5292170



Thank you!   

Those sun glass cases look so nice!


----------



## DME

880 said:


> @DME , thanks! I’m not the best at this, but here are Evelyn TPM, Loewe mini puzzle, chanel so black mini chevron reissue, and hermes mini Della cavalleria (didn’t know which small bag or dimensions you were thinking, but these are usually considered small on TPF.
> the Evelyne and chanel mini hold the least. (Just the bag spill; dior accordion card case — fatter than a calvi— Oakley mask with disposable filter; key lanyard; sanitizer; sunnies in case  ) There is room on top for other small things in the other bags (I think a car fob should fit with a tiny bit of wiggling  (The Loewe looks smallest, but it can be stuffed to the gills, rained on, and squished) All The bags fit the biggest oversized sunnies — see the della cav pic. A reg pair of oversized glasses takes less room (see last pic) bc it’s flatter. And in picotin pm, all the stuff is just skimming the bottom of the bag with lots of room for other things . HTH
> View attachment 5292698
> View attachment 5292700
> View attachment 5292701
> View attachment 5292704
> 
> View attachment 5292706
> View attachment 5292711
> View attachment 5292717
> 
> DH orders them online. They’re expensive, but for me it’s worth it. The colors are a bit hard to figure out (eh)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soft leather eyeglasses case holders made in Italy | Valextra
> 
> 
> Shop our exclusive range of handmade, high quality leather glasses cases. Elegance, sophistication and protection for your eyeglasses are assured.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.valextra.com



This is perfect, @880, thank you so much! And you were so quick, too. I really appreciate it. The smallest bag I have is a Chanel XS flap, which is comparable to several in your photo lineup. I also have a Prada Odette, LV Mini Deauville and Burberry messenger that are about the same small size, plus am hoping to add an Evelyn TPM to my collection this year. Off to the Valextra website to check out the color options. Again, thank you so much!!! Love your bag collection, by the way. Your new felt Pico is absolutely amazing!


----------



## Sunshine mama

xsouzie said:


> Glass canister sets...
> View attachment 5291765
> 
> View attachment 5291766
> 
> 
> Mini waffle maker..
> View attachment 5291769
> 
> 
> And a skirt and sweater set from Love Shack Fancy..
> View attachment 5291771


The skirt and sweater are is so pretty!


----------



## skyqueen

I have wanted an evil eye stretch bracelet for a long time...don't ask me why! I guess I need extra protection! 
I love the stretch bracelets...so comfortable and don't wreak havoc marking up other bracelets/watches. 
Sydney Evans


----------



## JenJBS

skyqueen said:


> I have wanted an evil eye stretch bracelet for a long time...don't ask me why! I guess I need extra protection!
> I love the stretch bracelets...so comfortable and don't wreak havoc marking up other bracelets/watches.
> Sydney Evans
> 
> View attachment 5293131



It's fantastic! Congratulations on adding this beauty to your collection!


----------



## hylia

My last purchases are nothing grand. A bunch of pre-loved items comprising of a pair of wide-legged jeans, a few vintage blouses, a couple of white blouses, some costume jewelry, pre-loved shoes and a coach cassie 19 bag (still awaiting for this to be delivered!)


----------



## mariliz11

Perfume purchase spree: Montale Intense Cafe, Lancôme La nuit tresor a La follie and Jean Paul Gaultier La Belle.  
And an acrylic stand/organizer for my perfume collection


----------



## rutabaga

OPI plumping top coat


----------



## bibogirl

I got this Lacoste x Peanuts baseball cap. 30% off. I have black hair and tan skin. I think it'll look cute.


----------



## 880

Chocolate covered almonds and dried nectarines from nuts.com


----------



## jelliedfeels

xsouzie said:


> I just started eating healthy as I have a family history of diabetes. So the glass jars are for dry goods like almond flour, oat flour, lentils, barley, sugar alternatives etc...


Barley is wonderful- it doesn’t get enough love. Right there with you on the trying to avoid the genetic diabetes - I do love soups fish and veggies but I need to avoid the  sweets  


mariliz11 said:


> Perfume purchase spree: Montale Intense Cafe, Lancôme La nuit tresor a La follie and Jean Paul Gaultier La Belle.
> And an acrylic stand/organizer for my perfume collection


Great choices. Would love to see the stand/how you organise your bottles - my current system is bad.

Purchases - I bought some books, patchwork bed spread and a bin from John Lewis and I am seriously considering this lanvin belt:


----------



## JenJBS

880 said:


> Chocolate covered almonds and dried nectarines from nuts.com



Yum! 

Their mango powder is amazing added as a seasoning in recipes! Same for the raspberry powder!


----------



## JenJBS

I seem to have (happily) gone down a copper decor and jewelry rabbit hole.  Got this copper splash bowl from Etsy. Copper is heated to 2200 degrees in a furnace. Using a ladle the molten copper is splashed and cooled to form the unique shapes of splash art pieces, or poured into molds for specific designs. The copper remaining in the ladle forms the bowls. The splash art, designs, and bowls are finally reheated to create the iridescent rainbow patina. No dyes, paints, chemicals, or additives.


----------



## sdkitty

Deva cowash


----------



## 880

JenJBS said:


> Yum!
> 
> Their mango powder is amazing added as a seasoning in recipes! Same for the raspberry powder!


Will make a note of it! Thnak you !


----------



## skyqueen

I'll start by posting I HATE buying practical things! That being said, my old microwave bit the dust. GE Profile installed yesterday. Easy! Best part...self steam cleaning


----------



## bibogirl

skyqueen said:


> I'll start by posting I HATE buying practical things! That being said, my old microwave bit the dust. GE Profile installed yesterday. Easy! Best part...self steam cleaning




I'm the opposite, I LOVE buying practical things.  I am SO JEALOUS of that microwave! Self-Cleaning!!!! LOL 

Enjoy!


----------



## *Jenn*

- tickets to local "dinosaur experience" show for my 3 y/o
- frames for prints for my office and for prints for the kids playroom
- just signed up for a new gym opening in feb (not sure if that counts? )


----------



## 880

Elk tenderloin steaks (filet mignon) 
from The Honest Bison )mail order


----------



## AntiqueShopper

skyqueen said:


> I'll start by posting I HATE buying practical things! That being said, my old microwave bit the dust. GE Profile installed yesterday. Easy! Best part...self steam cleaning
> 
> View attachment 5294723


Mine just went too!  Did you use a local person or a big company?  I’m thinking of going to Best Buy.


----------



## alhong

I bought a Breville smart oven. It is great!


----------



## 880

alhong said:


> I bought a Breville smart oven. It is great!



Love Adore rhe breville smart oven. I use it every day from everything to roasting veggies and baking pies. To air frying potatoes and meats and fish and everything

mine tend to die at about the two year mark, but I get new ones. It’s impossible to get repair parts. Once i had someone take it apart to see if it could be fixed and there is actually a plastic part inside the machine (why IDK) that melted.

But its still my favorite appliance ever.


----------



## skyqueen

AntiqueShopper said:


> Mine just went too!  Did you use a local person or a big company?  I’m thinking of going to Best Buy.


Home Depot. I also paid for installation and removing the old one. My electrician was so backed up, this was easier. Not much more for installation, cost wise, and worth it. Very pleased...HD did it within a week and did a good, neat, job!


----------



## 880

880 said:


> Love Adore rhe breville smart oven. I use it every day from everything to roasting veggies and baking pies. To air frying potatoes and meats and fish and everything
> 
> mine tend to die at about the two year mark, but I get new ones. It’s impossible to get repair parts. Once i had someone take it apart to see if it could be fixed and there is actually a plastic part inside the machine (why IDK) that melted.
> 
> But its still my favorite appliance ever.


I do want to caveat. That I use mine much more than normal. Bc my real oven is terrible (a cute bertalozzi) but, I haven’t replaced it bc I’m lazy and bc I feel a bit guilty about it going into landfill.


----------



## Kevinaxx

880 said:


> I do want to caveat. That I use mine much more than normal. Bc my real oven is terrible (a cute bertalozzi) but, I haven’t replaced it bc I’m lazy and bc I feel a bit guilty about it going into landfill.


Wait wait wait!!
I think this is the brand that is currently in the new build I’m looking at (which is also why I haven’t brought anything, trying to get myself to stop the sillies that can easily add to a payment) 

is it terrible because it’s old or is this the brand in general?


----------



## PANda_USC

2 colorful sets of MaskC K95 masks, . Blush pack (pinks) and Winter VOGUE pack (purples).





Annddddd 3-Long-Wear Cream Eyeshadow Sticks from Bobbi Brown (Dusty Mauve, Bark, Heather Steel)


----------



## 880

Kevinaxx said:


> Wait wait wait!!
> I think this is the brand that is currently in the new build I’m looking at (which is also why I haven’t brought anything, trying to get myself to stop the sillies that can easily add to a payment)
> 
> is it terrible because it’s old or is this the brand in general?


I adore Breville. I adore the Breville convection oven. It’s the best. I’ve owned multiple ones. But, ive decided, for me, since my friends do not have this problem, I’m hard on my appliances, and breville is like apple computer. It’s fabulous until it dies. Then you have to buy a new one. i would not hesitate to buy it again myself or give it as wedding, birthday, housewarming or other gifts. My MIL founght getting one for years. She finally did, and she adores it too. So does my mom. It’s amazing! no one else I know has this issue. Ergo it’s me.  For some reason, I’ve also had an issue with cuisinart food processors. and blendtecs (which is why I never upgraded to a vitamix)  No one else does. It’s definitely me. Get it!

it does get really hot on the outside. So when you buy one, pull it a little away from thr wall.


----------



## Kevinaxx

880 said:


> I adore Breville. I adore the Breville convection oven. It’s the best. I’ve owned multiple ones. But, ive decided, for me, since my friends do not have this problem, I’m hard on my appliances, and breville is like apple computer. It’s fabulous until it dies. Then you have to buy a new one. i would not hesitate to buy it again myself or give it as wedding, birthday, housewarming or other gifts. My MIL founght getting one for years. She finally did, and she adores it too. So does my mom. It’s amazing! no one else I know has this issue. Ergo it’s me.  For some reason, I’ve also had an issue with cuisinart food processors. No one else does. It’s definitely me.


 it’s not breville but the bertz one..


----------



## 880

Kevinaxx said:


> it’s not breville but the bertz one..


ah, that one. It’s adorable. It has no digital. It’s like the cute sexy well priced mini version of a real stove like wolf. Maybe check the reviews? it could just be I have a lemon. Mine takes forever to heat up, and the oven thermometer, forget about it. And. For thanksgiving, it’s like, whoa, you cannot possibly fit a Turkey in there Unless you almost take out all of the racks. But, even the racks are sexy. the burners are excellent and honestly, with a breville convection oven, and two bertalozzi burners. I have cooked thanksgiving for twenty people. also. I’ve replaced the gasket seal twice. I will say that you do learn to compensate, and your cooking skills massively improve. Buy a seven dollar flam tamer disc for when you want to simmer something

i will say that it takes even longer to heat up when I used to eat carbs and had a pizza stone in there. But that was to be expected.


----------



## Kevinaxx

880 said:


> ah, that one. It’s adorable. It has no digital. It’s like the cute sexy well priced mini version of a real stove like wolf. Maybe check the reviews? it could just be I have a lemon. Mine takes forever to heat up, and the oven thermometer, forget about it. And. For thanksgiving, it’s like, whoa, you cannot possibly fit a Turkey in there Unless you almost take out all of the racks. But, even the racks are sexy. the burners are excellent and honestly, with a breville convection oven, and two bertalozzi burners. I have cooked thanksgiving for twenty people. also. I’ve replaced the gasket seal twice. I will say that you do learn to compensate, and your cooking skills massively improve.


Thank you! I was just curious what your experience was. I’m pretty sure that’s the brand but I’ll double check. I’m not much of a cook but I will be trying to learn more and more.


----------



## 880

Kevinaxx said:


> Thank you! I was just curious what your experience was. I’m pretty sure that’s the brand but I’ll double check. I’m not much of a cook but I will be trying to learn more and more.


feel free to PM if you need help with it. I’ve had it for ten years. One positive, is it works pretty much just as well today as ten years ago.


----------



## Shopgirl1996

880 said:


> I adore Breville. I adore the Breville convection oven. It’s the best. I’ve owned multiple ones. But, ive decided, for me, since my friends do not have this problem, I’m hard on my appliances, and breville is like apple computer. It’s fabulous until it dies. Then you have to buy a new one. i would not hesitate to buy it again myself or give it as wedding, birthday, housewarming or other gifts. My MIL founght getting one for years. She finally did, and she adores it too. So does my mom. It’s amazing! no one else I know has this issue. Ergo it’s me.  For some reason, I’ve also had an issue with cuisinart food processors. and blendtecs (which is why I never upgraded to a vitamix)  No one else does. It’s definitely me. Get it!
> 
> it does get really hot on the outside. So when you buy one, pull it a little away from thr wall.



I have a Breville Smart Oven Air Fryer Pro. I LOVE IT!!!


----------



## 880

skyqueen said:


> I'll start by posting I HATE buying practical things! That being said, my old microwave bit the dust. GE Profile installed yesterday. Easy! Best part...self steam cleaning
> 
> View attachment 5294723


OMG self cleaning !!!!!!! Congrats!

I don’t think I posted this here. I love the chanel rocker eye lash T shirt but at 5K that was notgoing To happen. So I found a vintage jim Morrison t shirt on line (I used to love The Doors way back when anyway) and it’s so perfect, I hunted for a backup 

with an Etsy necklace; also great under a jacket (cross post from H in action)


----------



## skyqueen

880 said:


> OMG self cleaning !!!!!!! Congrats!
> 
> I don’t think I posted this here. I love the chanel rocker eye lash T shirt but at 5K that was notgoing To happen. So I found a vintage jim Morrison t shirt on line (I used to love The Doors way back when anyway) and it’s so perfect, I hunted for a backup
> 
> with an Etsy necklace; also great under a jacket (cross post from H in action)
> View attachment 5295661
> View attachment 5295662


You really have a knack of mixing and matching expensive with inexpensive and always looking fabulous and chic! You'd make a wonderful personal shopper!


----------



## 880

skyqueen said:


> You really have a knack of mixing and matching expensive with inexpensive and always looking fabulous and chic! You'd make a wonderful personal shopper!


Thank you so much for your kind words @skyqueen ! Hugs


----------



## Souzie

jelliedfeels said:


> Barley is wonderful- it doesn’t get enough love. Right there with you on the trying to avoid the genetic diabetes - I do love soups fish and veggies but I need to avoid the  sweets
> 
> Great choices. Would love to see the stand/how you organise your bottles - my current system is bad.
> 
> Purchases - I bought some books, patchwork bed spread and a bin from John Lewis and I am seriously considering this lanvin belt:
> View attachment 5294107


I made vegetable barley soup last night.   I have a sweet tooth as well so when I'm craving something, I look into keto desserts. But I will adjust the recipe since the fat content is too high! Also bought ingredients to make sugar-free maple syrup. I'll be making almond flour waffles and adding some fruit to go with that.


----------



## skyqueen

Expanding my horizons...my Sydney Evans evil eye bracelet came. Now I have extra protection, how nice! Great to layer. The beads are a deep lapis color, not as dark as in the picture. Fun...very pleased


----------



## Souzie

New curtains for my dressing room...


----------



## arnott

xsouzie said:


> New curtains for my dressing room...
> 
> View attachment 5296093
> 
> View attachment 5296097




What's a dressing room?  I thought that was a dress at first!


----------



## arnott

My package from Shop Harveys has finally arrived!  Ice Skating Shopper Tote, Pot of Gold Dust Bag (Notice the Rainbow ties!), And Disney Pixar Up Mailbox Pin:


----------



## Souzie

arnott said:


> What's a dressing room?  I thought that was a dress at first!


It's pretty much a closet. I turned one of our bedrooms into a dressing room and let my husband have the walk-in closet in the masters. I have the smaller closet. So my dressing room is where I store my shoes, bags, accessories etc...and additional clothes.


----------



## arnott

Better late than  never!  My Pusheen Winter Box that I ordered on November 6th has finally arrived!


----------



## GhstDreamer

Too much stuff from the Lululemon store yesterday. They had a sale and I couldn't help myself.


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

Water floss


----------



## sherrylilmj

A Chanel brooch.


----------



## bibogirl

This Lele Sadoughi headband.


----------



## Christofle

Shopping for Summer items in the dead of Winter feels somehow comforting!

Zegna couture linen jacket and some new sandals for the poolside.


----------



## 880

Christofle said:


> Shopping for Summer items in the dead of Winter feels somehow comforting!
> 
> Zegna couture linen jacket and some new sandales for the poolside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5298102
> View attachment 5298103


Love these! So happy for you!


----------



## 880

My last purchase was a healthy breakfast. friends sent us two bunches of flowers, so not technically our purchase, but enjoyable


----------



## Christofle

880 said:


> My last purchase was a healthy breakfast. friends sent us two bunches of flowers, so not technically our purchase, but enjoyable
> View attachment 5298108
> View attachment 5298110
> View attachment 5298111


Lovely flowers !!!!


----------



## 880

Christofle said:


> Lovely flowers !!!!


Thank you ! Hugs


----------



## maggiesze1

This Stella McCartney metallic pink cross body bag! Been looking at it the past few days and Neimans is having a gift card event! So, perfect timing to get it!


----------



## kkatrina

maggiesze1 said:


> Managed to snag a Coach x Jennifer Lopez marlie satchel in the Shearling!! They just had 1 pop back up in stock online!
> 
> View attachment 5238173


Absolutely gorgeous!! Do you wear her on special occasions? Or how do you wear it? Do you still love it?


----------



## maggiesze1

kkatrina said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!! Do you wear her on special occasions? Or how do you wear it? Do you still love it?


Unfortunately, it was canceled due to being out of stock...so I never got her..


----------



## kkatrina

maggiesze1 said:


> Unfortunately, it was canceled due to being out of stock...so I never got her..


I hate when any stores do that!! So sorry


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

GhstDreamer said:


> Too much stuff from the Lululemon store yesterday. They had a sale and I couldn't help myself.


Well if you gave regrets, unless their policy has changed I returned a sale washed T-shirt to another location & everyone was friendly and accommodating. 

It was entirely my fault, new to me style & I didn’t try it on before washing. I was really surprised at how helpful everyone was. This was just before covide.


----------



## afroken

A pretty apron


----------



## Kevinaxx

GhstDreamer said:


> Too much stuff from the Lululemon store yesterday. They had a sale and I couldn't help myself.


I love their clothes. The best is when I was in Canada and the price of their clothing is same as the us but in CAN, saved a pretty penny.

otherwise depending on what it is, I might buy full price as it doesn’t make it to we made too much, at least in my size.

but I always look there too… I have pants from 6 years ago that fit like new.


----------



## arnott

Can't wait to receive this!     There are only 10 prints and each print is hand numbered out of 10.  I checked back an hour after I ordered mine and they were all sold out! 

Limited edition Soundwaves Artwork created from the audio of Queen's, "Who Wants To Live Forever." Brian May hand-signed each of these prints at his home in November 2021 to support Nordoff Robbins.


----------



## maggiesze1

Needed some fluffy slippers...saw these were on sale from UGG so decided to give them a try..


----------



## cheremushki

I've been doing a no buy since January.  Only exception is when I'm treating my partner. 
But my last purchase was new inks.


----------



## ezp

A counter top microwave for our rental.  It will take ages to get someone out to repair the other one.  Prior to that, chewable gummy airborne.  Highly recommend.


----------



## Shopgirl1996

Shopgirl1996 said:


> I just placed a purchase for a diamond pear necklace online at BlueNile.com for my birthday (which was yesterday)!  I've been wanting a bigger diamond solitaire necklace for a while and found a good deal. I hope it's as pretty in person as it was online. I can't wait for it to arrive.



It's been a LONG 2 weeks of waiting!

This was me waiting for the UPS guy to arrive today.






I am so happy with the results!  It came out great.
I love the diamond, I love the chain, I love the size and sparkle!!!


----------



## rutabaga

Follain skincare

Before that, property tax


----------



## 880

A pair of Arc’teryx ski pants and underlayers (for five half days of ski lessons in March 
And, a professional organizer who is tfans forming a tiny spare bedroom into a closet 
(we held off for a year bc we hoped to gut renovate our second apt first, but no luck on approvals there)


----------



## Happyish

880 said:


> ah, that one. It’s adorable. It has no digital. It’s like the cute sexy well priced mini version of a real stove like wolf. Maybe check the reviews? it could just be I have a lemon. Mine takes forever to heat up, and the oven thermometer, forget about it. And. For thanksgiving, it’s like, whoa, you cannot possibly fit a Turkey in there Unless you almost take out all of the racks. But, even the racks are sexy. the burners are excellent and honestly, with a breville convection oven, and two bertalozzi burners. I have cooked thanksgiving for twenty people. also. I’ve replaced the gasket seal twice. I will say that you do learn to compensate, and your cooking skills massively improve. Buy a seven dollar flam tamer disc for when you want to simmer something
> 
> i will say that it takes even longer to heat up when I used to eat carbs and had a pizza stone in there. But that was to be expected.


Sounds like your Bertalozzi could use a service. Have your appliance guy check the thermostat. If it's electric, it could also be the starter. I've had the same issues, albeit on a non-Bertalozzi appliance.


----------



## deanomatter

This one ! I had one many many many years ago back when I lived in my home country, and found out that my hairdresser selling these babies !!


----------



## JenJBS

A piece of copper splash art.


----------



## arnott

JenJBS said:


> A piece of copper splash art.
> View attachment 5304650




Are you supposed to hang it on your wall?  Where did you buy it?


----------



## arnott

Here's the reason I bought my Pusheen Winter Subscription Box!  This vinyl figure with the Gingerbread Man!


----------



## JenJBS

arnott said:


> Are you supposed to hang it on your wall?  Where did you buy it?



Yes, I'll hang it on the wall. I'm thinking the kitchen, or the tv/computer/library room. A shop on  Etsy.


----------



## maggiesze1

This cute Godinger crystal cupcake box from Ruelala...it was free because they gave me a $20 credit!!!


----------



## wimp

xsouzie said:


> New curtains for my dressing room...
> 
> View attachment 5296093
> 
> View attachment 5296097



Omg that first photo is the same curtains I had in my room as a kid. Hit me with a wave of nostalgia. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Kimbashop

This sweater arrived yesterday, the coldest day we have had on record this winter season. I ripped opened the box and put it on immediately. It was only later that evening when I took it off to get ready for bed that I realized I had forgotten to take off the tags. But it kept me SO warm.


----------



## arnott

A magnet of my childhood pet from Etsy:


----------



## tranquil55

I bought a matching necklace and bracelet set of matte Venetian glass beads. The necklace has a chipped bead  not disclosed, but still a pretty set and good value compared to retail. Now to find a replacement for the chipped bead...


----------



## maggiesze1

Stella McCartney mini falabella in black...typically I don't like black bags (I know..) but, this looks stunning with the shiny gold HW ....and plus I was able to get it for 25% off at 24s!


----------



## maggiesze1

Also got a Blendjet in the new Lisa Frank rainbow leopard design...it was all Facebook's fault! Argh! Lol!


----------



## Souzie

Mason jars..



Rouje Doudi top..



Reformation Madeline top..


----------



## arnott

Something really special!  A cuff made with a guitar string played and donated by Brian May!


----------



## starrynite_87

Lululemon Everywhere belt bag and a set of socks


----------



## skyqueen

I have a big birthday coming up...hard to believe, I feel like 40! Oh well...better than pushing up daisies! I've wanted semi-circle diamond earrings that were a good size with omega backs, which I love. F/VS1/3.75tcw


----------



## Contessa

skyqueen said:


> I have a big birthday coming up...hard to believe, I feel like 40! Oh well...better than pushing up daisies! I've wanted semi-circle diamond earrings that were a good size with omega backs, which I love. F/VS1/3.75tcw
> 
> View attachment 5308919


 
SKYQUEEN! missed you!!! 

these are a MUST for you! much love....


----------



## AntiqueShopper

skyqueen said:


> I have a big birthday coming up...hard to believe, I feel like 40! Oh well...better than pushing up daisies! I've wanted semi-circle diamond earrings that were a good size with omega backs, which I love. F/VS1/3.75tcw
> 
> View attachment 5308919


Happy Birthday!  Those earrings are amazing!


----------



## bibogirl

cheremushki said:


> I've been doing a no buy since January.  Only exception is when I'm treating my partner.
> But my last purchase was new inks.
> 
> View attachment 5300953




I just bought a few of their inks and a couple pens for the first time a few weeks ago. I love their packaging/branding.


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

880 said:


> A pair of Arc’teryx ski pants and underlayers (for five half days of ski lessons in March
> And, a professional organizer who is tfans forming a tiny spare bedroom into a closet
> (we held off for a year bc we hoped to gut renovate our second apt first, but no luck on approvals there)


Have fun!
So so wish I was going too!
All I’ve had this year is a single cross country track into the bush. 

Reno’s have a life of their own somehow...
But always well worth it!


----------



## 880

skyqueen said:


> I have a big birthday coming up...hard to believe, I feel like 40! Oh well...better than pushing up daisies! I've wanted semi-circle diamond earrings that were a good size with omega backs, which I love. F/VS1/3.75tcw
> 
> View attachment 5308919


Happy birthday! They are lovely! Hugs


----------



## skyqueen

Contessa said:


> SKYQUEEN! missed you!!!
> 
> these are a MUST for you! much love....


OMG...La Contessa! I've missed you...don't be a stranger


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

Today picked up replacement light fixtures, just simple low key designs & will be installing dimmers.

Also thrilled to get a box of light bulbs for for our European range hood, thought we might have to replace the whole thing.

Basics no glamour...


----------



## Kimbashop

skyqueen said:


> I have a big birthday coming up...hard to believe, I feel like 40! Oh well...better than pushing up daisies! I've wanted semi-circle diamond earrings that were a good size with omega backs, which I love. F/VS1/3.75tcw
> 
> View attachment 5308919


Happy Birthday! These are gorgeous.


----------



## missie1

skyqueen said:


> I have a big birthday coming up...hard to believe, I feel like 40! Oh well...better than pushing up daisies! I've wanted semi-circle diamond earrings that were a good size with omega backs, which I love. F/VS1/3.75tcw
> 
> View attachment 5308919


Happy Birthday.  They are fabulous as usual you pick drool worthy items


----------



## arnott

skyqueen said:


> I have a big birthday coming up...hard to believe, I feel like 40! Oh well...better than pushing up daisies! I've wanted semi-circle diamond earrings that were a good size with omega backs, which I love. F/VS1/3.75tcw
> 
> View attachment 5308919




Happy 40th Birthday!


----------



## Sunshine mama

arnott said:


> Can't wait to receive this!     There are only 10 prints and each print is hand numbered out of 10.  I checked back an hour after I ordered mine and they were all sold out!
> 
> Limited edition Soundwaves Artwork created from the audio of Queen's, "Who Wants To Live Forever." Brian May hand-signed each of these prints at his home in November 2021 to support Nordoff Robbins.


Cool!
Love that song!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Fenix TK16 v2.0 flashlight for the kids, and a mini iron for me.


----------



## Sunshine mama

HotHands for the upcoming winter storm


----------



## violina

Just ordered a box of MadBatterBrowniesNYC's vegan/gluten free cookies for my best friend for her birthday. I bought the regular sampler for my husband a few weeks ago and we loved the cookies.


----------



## maggiesze1

24s just stocked the Year of the Tiger mini Marc Jacobs tote...had it on my wish list at Farfetch for a while but never got around to purchasing it. But, I have a gift voucher from my last order and coupon codes are valid for Marc Jacobs bags at 24s so I just ordered it!!


----------



## arnott

maggiesze1 said:


> 24s just stocked the Year of the Tiger mini Marc Jacobs tote...had it on my wish list at Farfetch for a while but never got around to purchasing it. But, I have a gift voucher from my last order and coupon codes are valid for Marc Jacobs bags at 24s so I just ordered it!!
> 
> View attachment 5309328




Would love to see how you style this!  BTW, did you see that Sophia Webster is having an extra 20% off the sale section?


----------



## *Jenn*

18 month academic planner for school (the last one i will need for this degree!)


----------



## barcoimage

Last purchase was the Coach Kip Crossbody. I wfm so i just take it out grocery shopping with me.


----------



## jules 8

Yarn...lots and lots of yarn . I just got back into crocheting,  so I had to stock up .


----------



## maggiesze1

arnott said:


> Would love to see how you style this!  BTW, did you see that Sophia Webster is having an extra 20% off the sale section?


Yep, I saw it. But the one item I wanted ..the gold flossy clutch was already sold out. So nothing for me. Did you get anything?


----------



## mariliz11

Nordica ski boots, it was time to leave the rentals and get my own pair!


----------



## arnott

maggiesze1 said:


> Yep, I saw it. But the one item I wanted ..the gold flossy clutch was already sold out. So nothing for me. Did you get anything?




I was considering the Ritzy Slides, but decided against it.


----------



## Souzie

Brita water filters, keto chocolate chips and these silicone donut pans from Amazon..



Spell & The Gypsy Folktown skirt..



Chanel hand cream..


----------



## octopus17

Several different coloured pairs of Pantherella rose merino socks - they wash well, are thin, warm and last years. I've never found better...


----------



## arnott

xsouzie said:


> Brita water filters, keto chocolate chips and these silicone donut pans from Amazon..
> View attachment 5309987
> 
> 
> Spell & The Gypsy Folktown skirt..
> View attachment 5309989
> 
> 
> Chanel hand cream..
> View attachment 5309991




How are you going to style the skirt?


----------



## Souzie

arnott said:


> How are you going to style the skirt?


Probably the same way as the model...with a t-shirt. This is another Spell skirt I wore with an oversized cardigan..



Or maybe this shearling coat..



I love this look


----------



## arnott

xsouzie said:


> Probably the same way as the model...with a t-shirt. This is another Spell skirt I wore with an oversized cardigan..
> View attachment 5310235
> 
> 
> Or maybe this shearling coat..
> View attachment 5310238
> 
> 
> I love this look
> View attachment 5310241




Are those Ikea Billy Bookcases holding your shoes?


----------



## Souzie

arnott said:


> Are those Ikea Billy Bookcases holding your shoes?


Yes! I got the idea from the other ladies in the CL forum.


----------



## DME

xsouzie said:


> Probably the same way as the model...with a t-shirt. This is another Spell skirt I wore with an oversized cardigan..
> View attachment 5310235
> 
> 
> Or maybe this shearling coat..
> View attachment 5310238
> 
> 
> I love this look
> View attachment 5310241



Loving the look of your closet! Would love to see more photos, if you’re willing to share. I’m always looking for inspiration and your shoe display is just gorgeous!


----------



## cheremushki

bibogirl said:


> I just bought a few of their inks and a couple pens for the first time a few weeks ago. I love their packaging/branding.


Ohhhhh please share the photos!!!  I've been eyeing their pens.  I want couple more bottles unfortunately and I'm trying very hard to not shop right now.  
I agree.  Their bottle design is my favourite out there!!  I can't even throw out the boxes they come in.


----------



## lovieluvslux

Dansko clogs to wear around the house. Ditching the ole scruffy house slippers.


----------



## sdkitty

very small purchase but so cute Paw Paw sponge holder.  supposed to hold the sponge they sell (like beauty blender) for travel but I'm going to keep it on my vanity.  I love kitties so this is adorable to me


----------



## Angeli7

katieCH008 said:


> my new neonoe damier Venus pink


She’s a beauty! I just ordered the same bag online. I’m curious regarding wear and tear. I’m looking at bag organizers as well.  Also, did you have to treat the pink leather at all? I read it’s treated leather but I’m not sure if people treat them prior to using. Thank you!


----------



## maggiesze1

A bunch of stuff from Sanrio...they were having a gift card event..so spent over $200 ....Yikes!

Also, these 2 bags by Stand Studio from Mytheresa...couldn't resist the 70% discount on the white fur one and the extra 20% for the leopard print one!


----------



## Sunshine mama

xsouzie said:


> Probably the same way as the model...with a t-shirt. This is another Spell skirt I wore with an oversized cardigan..
> View attachment 5310235
> 
> 
> Or maybe this shearling coat..
> View attachment 5310238
> 
> 
> I love this look
> View attachment 5310241


I love the oversized sweater with your skirt the most! Your look is better than the model IMO!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

maggiesze1 said:


> A bunch of stuff from Sanrio...they were having a gift card event..so spent over $200 ....Yikes!
> 
> Also, these 2 bags by Stand Studio from Mytheresa...couldn't resist the 70% discount on the white fur one and the extra 20% for the leopard print one!
> 
> View attachment 5311831
> 
> View attachment 5311832


Cute bags! What did you get from Sanrio?


----------



## maggiesze1

AntiqueShopper said:


> Cute bags! What did you get from Sanrio?


Everything under the sun...lol! 
Here's my order:


----------



## AntiqueShopper

maggiesze1 said:


> Everything under the sun...lol!
> Here's my order:
> 
> View attachment 5311865
> View attachment 5311866


Omg!  Everything is so cute!


----------



## violina

Got myself a new silk sleeping bonnet from NadinochkaShop on Etsy. I needed to replace my old ones.


----------



## arnott

Kit Cat Klock Shopping Bag:


----------



## skyqueen

I received my semi-circle diamond earrings and did not like them...going to return. While disappointed, I found my dream Gucci earrings by mistake. I have wanted these earrings for years and finally found them. 20% off...God works in mysterious ways! Being a retired horsewoman, these are perfect. Plus, I own a lot of Gucci horsebit bags and shoes which I love!
I may not ride anymore but I can sure look the part!


----------



## Christofle

skyqueen said:


> I received my semi-circle diamond earrings and did not like them...going to return. While disappointed, I found my dream Gucci earrings by mistake. I have wanted these earrings for years and finally found them. 20% off...God works in mysterious ways! Being a retired horsewoman, these are perfect. Plus, I own a lot of Gucci horsebit bags and shoes which I love!
> I may not ride anymore but I can sure look the part!
> 
> View attachment 5314613


Such a lovely classic!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Some strawberries and roses.


----------



## Kimbashop

Sunshine mama said:


> Some strawberries and roses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5314680
> View attachment 5314681
> View attachment 5314684


stunning arrangement of everything! is this at your house? can I come and eat there and admire your bags?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kimbashop said:


> stunning arrangement of everything! is this at your house? can I come and eat there and admire your bags?


Thank you Kimbashop!
Yes this is my  kitchen table.  And  do come over for purse talk!


----------



## Pursecake

Does a Tesla share count?


----------



## Souzie

Gucci tights..



Valentino belt..


----------



## *Jenn*

- baby teething tablets  
- craft supplies to start making decorations for baby's 1st "bee" day


----------



## lil_fashionista

I was fortunate enough to catch these online last night.


----------



## Kimbashop

NYDJ Ami Welt Pocket Skinny jeans.


----------



## arnott

xsouzie said:


> Gucci tights..
> View attachment 5315135
> 
> 
> Valentino belt..
> View attachment 5315136




What are you going to wear with your Gucci tights?


----------



## JenJBS

A second flame painted copper bracelet from Etsy. Thinner and more muted colors.


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## skyqueen

Hanna Wilson said:


> View attachment 5316038


Gorgeous and sexy...so jealous, can't wear high heels!


----------



## Hanna Wilson

skyqueen said:


> Gorgeous and sexy...so jealous, can't wear high heels!


There was an article at WSJ not too long ago, where the author mentioned high heels are definitely going out of fashion  many shoe brands (like Louboutin, Casadei etc) known almost exclusively for their high heels, are making more and more flats, boots etc. So you have a lot of beautiful options


----------



## Hanna Wilson

In WSJ, not "at"


----------



## Christofle

Hanna Wilson said:


> There was an article at WSJ not too long ago, where the author mentioned high heels are definitely going out of fashion  many shoe brands (like Louboutin, Casadei etc) known almost exclusively for their high heels, are making more and more flats, boots etc. So you have a lot of beautiful options


Louboutin’s most recent shoe designs are a bit questionable


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Christofle said:


> Louboutin’s most recent shoe designs are a bit questionable
> View attachment 5316597


That is right! Well, it proves he is going a certain direction (moving away from high heels somewhat).


----------



## Souzie

arnott said:


> What are you going to wear with your Gucci tights?


Probably some earth toned dresses and skirt combos.



Christofle said:


> Louboutin’s most recent shoe designs are a bit questionable
> View attachment 5316597


Agreed. I much prefer the heels, sneakers and high-tops from his past collections.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Bought a Gucci hacker neo classic GG bag…Finally showed up on the website…I liked this collection although you didn’t hear much about it. I didn’t like the Balenciaga hacker collection though…


----------



## Christofle

Hanna Wilson said:


> That is right! Well, it proves he is going a certain direction (moving away from high heels somewhat).


He’s also going from trend setter to follower :/


----------



## AntiqueShopper

These Squishmallows from Five Below  . My 2 older ones dislike the mushroom and call it “weird” while my 4 year old thinks it is the cutest thing ever. Her favorite color is also black and she loves rock music . The other is a pink cow with heart nostrils. They were both too funny to pass up and have been added to my Valentine’s Day decorations.


----------



## starrynite_87

I ordered a Sherpa jacket and beanie from Alo; my purchase came with a shopping tote, a facial cleanser, and 30 days of Alo moves. A pair of AGOLDE 90s pinch jeans from Revolve, a Norma Kamali dress from FWRD,and my Valentine’s Day gifts that I’m not allowed to open until the 14th (Clic H bracelet and replacement LV cardholder).


----------



## coniglietta

Finally bought Spyro Reignited trilogy on Steam. It brings back all the childhood gaming memories.


----------



## arnott

AntiqueShopper said:


> These Squishmallows from Five Below  . My 2 older ones dislike the mushroom and call it “weird” while my 4 year old thinks it is the cutest thing ever. Her favorite color is also black and she loves rock music . The other is a pink cow with heart nostrils. They were both too funny to pass up and have been added to my Valentine’s Day decorations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5316909




Nice  Mushroom!


----------



## arnott

This sticker from Etsy.  I had a pet Lovebird that looked just like this:


----------



## Kevinaxx

one a day contact supply for a year. just did the rebates for $250 back.

eta, and a condo. Rooftop expansive, along with dog park and bbq, gym, 24/7 doorman (very normal around here) along with a fridge in their storage room for any perishables delivered).  So I’m very boring until final walk through in March, but even though slowly buying pieces.

one of which is this:


----------



## maggiesze1

Really liking the Stella McCartney mini falabella bags...so I decided to get this crochet one from Rebag. Also, the discounts help too!   ...and had an Amex offer so got this Fendi card holder as well.


----------



## Souzie

Hudson jeans..






And a clothes steamer. I've yet to try it out but it has a ton of good reviews..






Kevinaxx said:


> one a day contact supply for a year. just did the rebates for $250 back.
> 
> eta, and a condo. Rooftop expansive, along with dog park and bbq, gym, 24/7 doorman (very normal around here) along with a fridge in their storage room for any perishables delivered).  So I’m very boring until final walk through in March, but even though slowly buying pieces.
> 
> one of which is this:
> 
> View attachment 5318357



Congrats on the condo!!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

lipstick plant


----------



## fettfleck

Two dresses and a large and soft thick yoga mat for my mom (her birthday is coming up!). Yoga mat is for home sports…

For myself I got me a Bob and Brad Mini massage gun and I am thrilled! I had really bad neck pain last week and that thing is really great. It is a mini size, but pretty quality feeling, so that I can actually hold it myself and it seems to help relaxing the sore muscle, even if the pain of course does not vanish instantly.


----------



## starrynite_87

Ordered some makeup from Dior and finally pulled the trigger on an Anine Bing jumper.


----------



## JenJBS

Since I don't have a SO to buy we something for Valentine's Day, I bought myself a bottle of perfume, and my favorite Valentine's Day chocolates. My perfume should arrive by Valentine's Day.


----------



## Kevinaxx

JenJBS said:


> Since I don't have a SO to buy we something for Valentine's Day, I bought myself a bottle of perfume, and my favorite Valentine's Day chocolates. My perfume should arrive by Valentine's Day.
> 
> View attachment 5320508
> View attachment 5320509


I got the green tea matcha from costco a couple of weeks ago and it’s all gone!!

so good, white chocolate with the green in.


----------



## JenJBS

Kevinaxx said:


> I got the green tea matcha from costco a couple of weeks ago and it’s all gone!!
> 
> so good, white chocolate with the green in.



Haven't tried that one. Glad you liked it!


----------



## chloe_chanel

starrynite_87 said:


> Lululemon Everywhere belt bag and a set of socks



I have that belt bag and loooove it!


----------



## skyqueen

My Gucci earrings came and I love them! The little stirrup is on a hinge and moves...a nice surprise!
Happy Birthday to me!


----------



## Kevinaxx

skyqueen said:


> My Gucci earrings came and I love them! The little stirrup is on a hinge and moves...a nice surprise!
> Happy Birthday to me!
> 
> View attachment 5321983
> 
> 
> View attachment 5321984


Gor-geous!!  And happy birthday!!!


----------



## hermes_lemming

skyqueen said:


> My Gucci earrings came and I love them! The little stirrup is on a hinge and moves...a nice surprise!
> Happy Birthday to me!
> 
> View attachment 5321983
> 
> 
> View attachment 5321984


Gorge and happy bday!


----------



## hermes_lemming

Lulus...
Lol I'm partial to anything reflective or mesh


----------



## JenJBS

skyqueen said:


> My Gucci earrings came and I love them! The little stirrup is on a hinge and moves...a nice surprise!
> Happy Birthday to me!
> 
> View attachment 5321983
> 
> 
> View attachment 5321984



Happy Birthday! They are lovely!


----------



## Sunshine mama

skyqueen said:


> My Gucci earrings came and I love them! The little stirrup is on a hinge and moves...a nice surprise!
> Happy Birthday to me!
> 
> View attachment 5321983
> 
> 
> View attachment 5321984


Indeed! They're gorgeous! And Happy birthday sweet skyqueen!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Some flowers from Trader Joe's.
I love the heart pots they came in.


----------



## Christofle

Mini strawberry, vanilla and soju cake with flowers for the girlfriend.


----------



## arnott

Limited Edition Artwork created from the digital audio imprint of Queen song, Who Wants To Live Forever. Hand signed by Brian May in his home and numbered out of 10!  I think mine says 9/10!

Didn't think it would be so big!


----------



## Kimbashop

skyqueen said:


> My Gucci earrings came and I love them! The little stirrup is on a hinge and moves...a nice surprise!
> Happy Birthday to me!
> 
> View attachment 5321983
> 
> 
> View attachment 5321984


These are lovely and fun! Happy birthday!


----------



## violina

Bought two Valentine's Day books for my son, along with a Play-Doh kit, since he needed new play dough anyway.


----------



## maggiesze1

Just preorderd new Samsung Galaxy S22 Ultra in the Burgundy color!!


----------



## arnott

Bracelet handcrafted with guitar strings played and donated by Brian May:


----------



## GhstDreamer

Laminating sheets for alphabet and sight word cards for some of my students.
More books for the classroom library.


----------



## jelliedfeels

Christofle said:


> He’s also going from trend setter to follower :/


100% those shoes look just like those Kanye west trainers  I think they were called desert rats? So it’s kind of passé even.  But then I’m not a designer trainer person.


----------



## arnott

Crocheted Badger from Etsy!


----------



## coffee2go

Booked tickets to NYC! First time visiting  Any tips on which are the best areas to stay in and why are appreciated!


----------



## jelliedfeels

jelliedfeels said:


> 100% those shoes look just like those Kanye west trainers  I think they were called desert rats? So it’s kind of passé even.  But then I’m not a designer trainer person.


Edit: desert rat was the colour the trainers are 500s- that was bugging me 








						Adidas YEEZY Yeezy 500
					

Shop adidas YEEZY Yeezy 500




					www.farfetch.com
				




Purchases wise- I’ve gone Cardigan crazy and will post when they arrive. Also a Barbara wiggins leather bag


----------



## JenJBS

coffee2go said:


> Booked tickets to NYC! First time visiting  Any tips on which are the best areas to stay in and why are appreciated!



When I was there for work, I stayed in mind-town Manhattan. Loved the short walking distance to lots of boutiques, and to Bergdorf Goodman, Bloomingdales, Saks 5th, Central Park, Rockefeller Center, etc. 

Black Tap burgers and shakes are beyond delicious!  So yummy!  And the staff were the best! Really enjoyed the atmosphere.


----------



## Christofle

arnott said:


> Crocheted Badger from Etsy!



This is so adorable!


----------



## arnott

Original Oil Painting!


----------



## Nahr999

LV Empreinte bumbag


----------



## Chagall

Mason Pearson mixed bristles hair brush.


----------



## girlfriday17

arnott said:


> Can't wait to receive this!     There are only 10 prints and each print is hand numbered out of 10.  I checked back an hour after I ordered mine and they were all sold out!
> 
> Limited edition Soundwaves Artwork created from the audio of Queen's, "Who Wants To Live Forever." Brian May hand-signed each of these prints at his home in November 2021 to support Nordoff Robbins.


That’s amazing.  And a great song.  Reminds me of the cult classic Highlander which was a favorite movie.


----------



## violina

Just put in an order to Old Navy for more pajamas for the kiddo. He needs way more shorts for this summer.


----------



## arnott

Handmade wooden Badger from Etsy:


----------



## maggiesze1

Another Stella McCartney mini falabella ( i think I'm addicted to these bags.. Lol..this is my 3rd one this month!  ) ...but in a dark purple color from ssense...didn't think about buying another one, but couldn't resist the sale!



Also, these Golden Goose from theyes..


----------



## arnott

Badger Family!  3 out of 4 of these are my latest Etsy purchases!  Which one do you like the best?!


----------



## GhstDreamer

Theatre tickets to Cinderella. Hopefully it doesn't get canceled. I haven't been to a musical in the past 2 years. Also I need to get to a live sporting event - haven't been to an NFL, NHL or MBL game in these past 2 years. I need to watch a live game!


----------



## Yahlena

A lovely formal dress from Goodwill. NWT


----------



## afroken

Ballet tickets to "A Streetcar Named Desire" and "The Sleeping Beauty". I'm so glad to be able to go back to theatres again. Right before the pandemic, I had bought tickets to Hamilton and Elton John's farewell concert, both I had really looked forward to attend and both have subsequently been cancelled. Being able to go back to see performance arts again makes me feel, for the first time in 2 years, that life is slowly going back to normal (albeit a new normal).


----------



## skyqueen

I didn't like anything I had to match my horsebit earrings...so I bought this. 21" chain length but can be made shorter and the horsebit is 2" long. Nice, substantial size!


----------



## arnott

Queen the Greatest Neon Crest T-Shirt:


----------



## JenJBS

Kurt Geiger - Kensington hobo bag. On sale at Nordstroms, and I had some Nordstrom Notes as well.


----------



## Christofle

JenJBS said:


> Kurt Geiger - Kensington hobo bag. On sale at Nordstroms, and I had some Nordstrom Notes as well.
> 
> View attachment 5330875


Reminds me of something Marc Jacobs would have designed. Love this and the colour is gorgeous!


----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


> Reminds me of something Marc Jacobs would have designed. Love this and the colour is gorgeous!



Thank you!   I almost got it in black, then saw this gold color, and... Black? What black?


----------



## GhstDreamer

1500 piece basic lego blocks - this is just to add on to the ones I purchased earlier for the students to build with in class. 1500 isn't a lot when there are 20 kids.


----------



## Kevinaxx

GhstDreamer said:


> 1500 piece basic lego blocks - this is just to add on to the ones I purchased earlier for the students to build with in class. 1500 isn't a lot when there are 20 kids.


I’m also surprised how expensive Lego (outside the complex sets which is somewhat justifiable) has gotten.


----------



## violina

A lemon Squishmallow for my son... He's really into lemons at the moment.


----------



## arnott

This 3M Claw!  And it was an epic fail!  As soon as I tried hangling my picture on it, the claw flew right off the wall and now I can't even find it?!  

https://www.3m.com/3M/en_US/home-im...http://www.3M.com/claw[/URL]"]www.3M.com/claw[/URL]


----------



## renee_nyc

Just Bought a new coffee maker. After two years of working from home we’re trying to mix up our routine in the mornings. We don’t always have time to do a pour over but we wanted to use the coffee maker that we already have, so we splurged and got the Chemex ottomatic.


----------



## DME

arnott said:


> This 3M Claw!  And it was an epic fail!  As soon as I tried hangling my picture on it, the claw flew right off the wall and now I can't even find it?!
> 
> https://www.3m.com/3M/en_US/home-im...http://www.3M.com/claw[/URL]"]www.3M.com/claw[/URL]



Oh, that’s a bummer, but good to know. Normally 3M products are a hit for me. I love their Command Hooks!


----------



## GhstDreamer

Kevinaxx said:


> I’m also surprised how expensive Lego (outside the complex sets which is somewhat justifiable) has gotten.


Oh it is so expensive. I wanted to buy some used ones from retired educators but the minute they put them up on our educator buy and sell site, they are quick to go.


----------



## arnott

Finally found a square frame for the Original Rooster Painting I bought!  Do you think the painting looks better framed or unframed?


----------



## Christofle

arnott said:


> Finally found a square frame for the Original Rooster Painting I bought!  Do you think the painting looks better framed or unframed?



Framed!


----------



## maggiesze1

This pretty pink Stella falabella from yoox...wasnt going to buy another falabella until my birthday....but I didn't want it to sell out!


----------



## GhstDreamer

Bought some YSL lipstick from Sephora. They are half off!


----------



## rutabaga

GG suede superstars


----------



## PANda_USC

Latest purchase, shared in the Hermes sub-forum, but wanted to share here, too! Early birthday present to myself, presenting Ms. Hermes 30cm birkin in Anemone togo leather with gold hardware. Thanks for letting me share my joy with you!


----------



## skyqueen

PANda_USC said:


> Latest purchase, shared in the Hermes sub-forum, but wanted to share here, too! Early birthday present to myself, presenting Ms. Hermes 30cm birkin in Anemone togo leather with gold hardware. Thanks for letting me share my joy with you!
> 
> View attachment 5335053


Well…Happy Birthday to you! Absolutely gorgeous! Enjoy


----------



## arnott

Peacock Squishmallow!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

arnott said:


> Peacock Squishmallow!



Canada has the best Squishmallows!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

PANda_USC said:


> Latest purchase, shared in the Hermes sub-forum, but wanted to share here, too! Early birthday present to myself, presenting Ms. Hermes 30cm birkin in Anemone togo leather with gold hardware. Thanks for letting me share my joy with you!
> 
> View attachment 5335053


This is the most beautiful Birkin I’ve ever seen!  Congratulations and Happy Birthday!


----------



## Kimbashop

PANda_USC said:


> Latest purchase, shared in the Hermes sub-forum, but wanted to share here, too! Early birthday present to myself, presenting Ms. Hermes 30cm birkin in Anemone togo leather with gold hardware. Thanks for letting me share my joy with you!
> 
> View attachment 5335053



Happy birthday! That color is mesmerizing.


----------



## IntheOcean

Bought some new nail polish for spring yesterday, and today I found a really nice vintage (-ish) Max&Co wool-blend coat. I hope it will fit!


----------



## PANda_USC

skyqueen said:


> Well…Happy Birthday to you! Absolutely gorgeous! Enjoy



Thank you so much!!! I'm over the moon with the color and can't wait to take her out for my birthday dinner, !



AntiqueShopper said:


> This is the most beautiful Birkin I’ve ever seen!  Congratulations and Happy Birthday!



Thank you so much for your kind words! She's definitely a stunner. I wasn't 100% sure about the color since I hadn't seen it IRL before purchasing, but am glad that I took the plunge!



Kimbashop said:


> Happy birthday! That color is mesmerizing.



Thank you very much! And yes, I can't get enough of the color, hehehe!


----------



## Souzie

arnott said:


> Peacock Squishmallow!



I was at Walmart the other day, saw a bunch of Squishmallows and thought of you.


----------



## Sunshine mama

H


PANda_USC said:


> Latest purchase, shared in the Hermes sub-forum, but wanted to share here, too! Early birthday present to myself, presenting Ms. Hermes 30cm birkin in Anemone togo leather with gold hardware. Thanks for letting me share my joy with you!
> 
> View attachment 5335053


Happy birthday and congrats on your beautuful bag!
I don't like Birkins in general,  but the gold and purple combo are gorgeous on this bag!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

IntheOcean said:


> Bought some new nail polish for spring yesterday, and today I found a really nice vintage (-ish) Max&Co wool-blend coat. I hope it will fit!
> 
> View attachment 5335203


That's a beautuful coat!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

renee_nyc said:


> Just Bought a new coffee maker. After two years of working from home we’re trying to mix up our routine in the mornings. We don’t always have time to do a pour over but we wanted to use the coffee maker that we already have, so we splurged and got the Chemex ottomatic.


I only do pour overs, so this looks very intriguing. 
And it is beautuful as well.


----------



## mizz_tiff

Makeup. Cute headbands.


----------



## IntheOcean

Sunshine mama said:


> That's a beautuful coat!!!


Thank you!  Spring can't come too soon.


----------



## skyqueen

A rainbow day!


----------



## Sunshine mama

skyqueen said:


> A rainbow day!
> 
> View attachment 5336027


Lovely earring and beautuful rainbow!!


----------



## Pursecake

1 Google Share when the stock market opened this morning!


----------



## haute okole

Pursecake said:


> 1 Google Share when the stock market opened this morning!


Great job, they were up $102.60 per share today & they just announced a 20 to 1 split to take place in June. I would buy more if it hit 2550 before then.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Lots of plants and this :


----------



## fettfleck

This gem, that I just took out for a quick spin!


----------



## Sunshine mama

I preordered this unlocked S22 Ultra 1TB.
Can't wait to get it!


----------



## girlfriday17

PANda_USC said:


> Latest purchase, shared in the Hermes sub-forum, but wanted to share here, too! Early birthday present to myself, presenting Ms. Hermes 30cm birkin in Anemone togo leather with gold hardware. Thanks for letting me share my joy with you!
> 
> View attachment 5335053


Beautiful colour, especially with the warm hardware.   I also love getting a peek into how people live too.  Your home looks lovely.  Happy Birthday!


----------



## PANda_USC

girlfriday17 said:


> Beautiful colour, especially with the warm hardware.   I also love getting a peek into how people live too.  Your home looks lovely.  Happy Birthday!


 
Thank you so much! And heheh, I also love getting a glimpse into people's lives/seeing how they decorate their homes!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Vitamix E320 from Costco 


and a Squishmallow because it was cute


----------



## Shopgirl1996

AntiqueShopper said:


> Vitamix E320 from Costco
> View attachment 5338518
> 
> and a Squishmallow because it was cute
> View attachment 5338520



You will love that Vitamix Blender!!!  I have the same one from Costco and love using mine for smoothies.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Shopgirl1996 said:


> You will love that Vitamix Blender!!!  I have the same one from Costco and love using mine for smoothies.


Thank you!  It was a really good deal!  My hubby decided that he wanted a blender because he couldn’t find a salsa that was spicy enough  . Then my kids heard blender and decided that they wanted smoothies.  I went back and forth between this one and kitchen aide k400- but the deal was too good!

If you have any smoothie recipes please share!  My son asked for banana, sunflower butter and honey to start.


----------



## Shopgirl1996

AntiqueShopper said:


> Thank you!  It was a really good deal!  My hubby decided that he wanted a blender because he couldn’t find a salsa that was spicy enough  . Then my kids heard blender and decided that they wanted smoothies.  I went back and forth between this one and kitchen aide k400- but the deal was too good!
> 
> If you have any smoothie recipes please share!  My son asked for banana, sunflower butter and honey to start.



I like to use about 2 cups milk, 2 cups yogurt, about 1-2 cups baby spinach or baby kale, 2 bananas, 2 cups of frozen fruit.  (You can also use add-in powders. Add these after the yogurt and milk.) The yogurt and milk should be about half of the Vitamix pitcher before you add the other ingredients. Then, I blend it on high for about 3 minutes. This recipe makes a lot of smoothies.

I like to use homemade yogurt from my Instant Pot.

Another recipe has milk, orange juice, bananas, and frozen strawberries. You can add peanut butter or cottage cheese to make it more filling.

Don't forget to check out YouTube videos on how to use the Vitamix Blender.


----------



## Souzie

Chanel sport trail sneakers..




Walk'N'Dior sneakers..


----------



## Sky035

Purchased a vintage Coco Chanel perfume set (I love chanel perfume bottles!) that comes with a bar of soap. I love Chanel toiletries...and the entire brand, who am I kidding?


----------



## arnott

AntiqueShopper said:


> Vitamix E320 from Costco
> View attachment 5338518
> 
> and a Squishmallow because it was cute
> View attachment 5338520




Nice Big Foot!


----------



## arnott

xsouzie said:


> Chanel sport trail sneakers..
> 
> View attachment 5338798
> 
> 
> Walk'N'Dior sneakers..
> 
> View attachment 5338799




Love the Chanel!


----------



## Souzie

arnott said:


> Love the Chanel!


They are so comfy! I already have a black pair and had to get more colors.


----------



## Pursecake

haute okole said:


> Great job, they were up $102.60 per share today & they just announced a 20 to 1 split to take place in June. I would buy more if it hit 2550 before then.


yes! waiting for another dip. But definitely lucked out that morning before it went up again.


----------



## Kevinaxx

Albers nesting tables.


----------



## barcoimage

Last purchase was the Coach Kip Crossbody and eggs lol


----------



## arnott

This dress!  I've never bought a dress online before but this was such a good deal I couldn't pass it up.  And there was only one left which happened to be in my size.  As soon as I bought it, it disappeared off the website.  It was regular price $170.00, on sale for $89.95, plus there was a coupon code for an extra 40% off the sale section.  So altogether with taxes and shipping I only paid $71.59!  Let's hope it fits!







Hard to tell from the picture above, but the colour is green!


----------



## JenJBS

This scarf:


----------



## Tyler_JP

A Loro Piana throw! I'm already picturing reading by the fireplace with it - I'm so excited.


----------



## JenJBS

Tyler_JP said:


> A Loro Piana throw! I'm already picturing reading by the fireplace with it - I'm so excited.



Cozy!


----------



## dooneybaby

My last purchase: 500 shares of SOXL stock.


----------



## Shopgirl1996

Bra extenders. So nice to be able to wear my bras that were a little too snug around the ribcage.


----------



## RedTess

Here’s a purse I just bought but I’m having trouble authenticating it. Any ideas?


----------



## JenJBS

RedTess said:


> Here’s a purse I just bought but I’m having trouble authenticating it. Any ideas?



Have you tried the Marc Jacobs Forum? That's probably your best chance, but I'm not sure we currently have any official MJ Authenticators. Will definitely need more pics. Close ups. Can't even come close to authentication with just one pic.


----------



## arnott

My Queen x Champion limited edition sweatshirt arrived today just in time for Queen's 51st Anniversary today!


----------



## Chagall

My last purchase was a Van Cleef and Arpels Zodiac pendant with the long trace chain.


----------



## coffee2go

Got this Smythson cosmetic pouch for 70% off!


----------



## Kimbashop

RedTess said:


> Here’s a purse I just bought but I’m having trouble authenticating it. Any ideas?


I had this exact same hobo in a different color. It's called the Q Hillier Hobo bag.


----------



## octopus17

arnott said:


> Finally found itsquare frame for the Original Rooster Painting I bought!  Do you think the painting looks better framed or unframed?



It makes sense to have it framed to display and that's a good frame to do it in. 
It also looks great and more raw unframed, but then how could it be shown? Either way, I like it!


----------



## Souzie

Prada leather bracelet..




A wreath..




And these succulents..


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## Hurrem1001

My last purchase was a watercolour painting for my brother - a sparrow sitting on a branch.


----------



## JenJBS

Just bought this Ferragamo bracelet!


----------



## lxrac

balenciaga hoodie


----------



## Lake Effect

Could not resist! One for each of my young nephews. Oh yes, and one for me  fyi to @Sunshine mama  Eta, You have the bag and accessory


----------



## Kevinaxx

X-Large Miffy light. I got the tiny one in April 21, and told myself I’ll get the large or X-Large one when I finally own my own place.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Lake Effect said:


> Could not resist! One for each of my young nephews. Oh yes, and one for me  fyi to @Sunshine mama  Eta, You have the bag and accessory
> View attachment 5344324


Wow. These are sooooooooooooooo cute!!
I  MUST go to Old Navy!


----------



## Lake Effect

Sunshine mama said:


> Wow. These are sooooooooooooooo cute!!
> I  MUST go to Old Navy!


I felt it would be a disservice not to let you know!  In with the men’s graphic tees.


----------



## Allshinythings

Lake Effect said:


> Could not resist! One for each of my young nephews. Oh yes, and one for me  fyi to @Sunshine mama  Eta, You have the bag and accessory
> View attachment 5344324


Oh these matching tshirts are so cute.


----------



## Allshinythings

Last purchase - David Yurman morganite ring in 18k rose gold


----------



## Sunshine mama

AmokedFish said:


> Last purchase - David Yurman morganite ring in 18k rose gold


So pretty!


----------



## Lake Effect

AmokedFish said:


> Oh these matching tshirts are so cute.


They're now 10 and almost 13, so they are not so little! Those are men's M. But they are kind and thoughtful. And Peanuts are timeless! I have been routinely giving them flannel pants and pajamas for Christmas, so I will give to them with the suggestion for sleep or lounging (and they are super soft, and the older one is all about soft!) and let it go from there.
Now that I think of it, my nephew on the far side of 30  likes Peanuts so maybe I should go back ...


----------



## fettfleck

Got two Frrry bags from a small dutch designer. Love the leather on the pieces and their simple yet beautiful design.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Some flowers.


----------



## *Jenn*

michael kors selma - clementine! one step closer to having my full rainbow


----------



## pony

fettfleck said:


> Got two Frrry bags from a small dutch designer. Love the leather on the pieces and their simple yet beautiful design.
> 
> View attachment 5345207
> 
> View attachment 5345208
> 
> View attachment 5345209


I love those bags. Could you share the name of the designer? Thank you!


----------



## quainterella

The Margiela 5AC in medium. Since we're being required to go to work every day now, might as well elevate my look with this Margiela.

These are impossibly expensive for me at full price, so I got mine from VS. I got the old style one with the grainy leather like the one in the pic. This isn't my actual bag, but it looks like it minus the canvas strap. The East Asian countries love this bag a lot and most of the reviews on this bag is made by East Asian ladies. I couldn't understand their commentary (wish YT could catch up with the captions detection/translation) but the way they style it and hold it up for display got me reaching for my wallet for this bag.


----------



## fettfleck

pony said:


> I love those bags. Could you share the name of the designer? Thank you!



Sure! The brand is named Frrry, the designer is Ferry Meewisse.








						frrry
					

Bags like you've never seen before, yet simply make sense. For daily use and made to last. Leather design bags, in simple and original shapes. Strong and well thought out constructions, handmade in the Netherlands. Made of chrome-free leather in vibrant colours. Sustainable slow-fashion. Small...




					www.frrry.com


----------



## pony

fettfleck said:


> Sure! The brand is named Frrry, the designer is Ferry Meewisse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frrry
> 
> 
> Bags like you've never seen before, yet simply make sense. For daily use and made to last. Leather design bags, in simple and original shapes. Strong and well thought out constructions, handmade in the Netherlands. Made of chrome-free leather in vibrant colours. Sustainable slow-fashion. Small...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.frrry.com


Thank you!


----------



## violina

Squishmallows... Both Dug and another lemon one because my son was watching Dug Days and loves Dug. I also got a backup lemon squish because he's in love with his current one. 




I've never been one to hunt certain items down or buy them off of Ebay, but his tastes are more discerning than mine apparently.


----------



## LittleRunningDog

I rarely break crockery and stuff so they can get tired looking.  The other day I noticed the mug I was drinking from looked really dull so I ordered a load of new mugs and they’ve arrived today.  They’ve made my day with their shiny bright cheery colours


----------



## AntiqueShopper

violina said:


> Squishmallows... Both Dug and another lemon one because my son was watching Dug Days and loves Dug. I also got a backup lemon squish because he's in love with his current one.
> 
> View attachment 5346475
> 
> 
> I've never been one to hunt certain items down or buy them off of Ebay, but his tastes are more discerning than mine apparently.


I just bought Dug yesterday too!  My 4 year old saw it at Five Below and freaked out.


----------



## Sunshine mama

AntiqueShopper said:


> I just bought Dug yesterday too!  My 4 year old saw it at Five Below and freaked out.


5 Below has Squishmallows?


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Sunshine mama said:


> 5 Below has Squishmallows?


Yes they do!  They have a “Squishmallows Event” at least once a month.  This month was Pixar and ones in costumes.  I went yesterday to pick up one for a birthday party my daughter will attend. ( I usually give a Squishmallows and a $25 gift card to Target. ). They are $5.95 each for the 7-8 inch size.  This was probably too much information


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Sunshine mama said:


> 5 Below has Squishmallows?


You can also order off their website but it is $8 shipping and I hate paying shipping


----------



## afroken

A linen dress from an Etsy seller who is housing several Ukrainian refugees in her home 




The seller’s Etsy shop, since I noticed that I cropped out the shop name:








						notPERFECTLINEN - Etsy Canada
					

Shop the beauty of linen is that it is not perfect by notPERFECTLINEN located in Vilnius, Lithuania. Smooth dispatch! Has a history of dispatching on time with tracking. Speedy replies! Has a history of replying to messages quickly. Rave reviews! Average review rating is 4.8 or higher




					www.etsy.com
				




Several digital artworks from Ukrainian artists on Etsy. They can no longer ship out items, so they are selling digital files of their art.












Two maxi dresses from Uniqlo. They advertised it as midi dress, but I’m short so it comes out maxi on me. I’m wearing the lilac one to a wedding in May, I think it pairs off nicely with a black clutch with silver hardware


----------



## Souzie

Molds for making gummies..




Love Shack Fancy dress..




Reformation dress..




Versace hand towel..


----------



## JenJBS

Sunglasses, and my first distressed leather bag.


----------



## JenJBS

Forgot to post this a few days ago. 5in x 7in glass trey that will sit on my desk at work.


----------



## arnott

AntiqueShopper said:


> Yes they do!  They have a “Squishmallows Event” at least once a month.  This month was Pixar and ones in costumes.  I went yesterday to pick up one for a birthday party my daughter will attend. ( I usually give a Squishmallows and a $25 gift card to Target. ). They are $5.95 each for the 7-8 inch size.  This was probably too much information




A friend of a friend saw Edna Mode Squishmallows!  Did you see her?!


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

A bundt pan. I've had it with my volatile Nordic Wares...I am a seasoned baker, I am pretty sure I follow all the necessary steps to keep the special snowflakes happy, but I never know if the cake will come out or not...I've had everything from it basically sliding out the second I turn it over to not budging for the better part of an hour, then unmolding without a crumb lost, to sliding out but leaving half the cake behind to not budging, ever, and having to spoon out the cake. 

What say you, should I sell or keep as, uh, decoration? I only have three.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

arnott said:


> A friend of a friend saw Edna Mode Squishmallows!  Did you see her?!


Yes I did.  They had Baby Jack, Edna Mode, Nemo, Dory, Lightening McQueen, Russel, Carl and Dug.  We only got Dug and a Purple Koala dressed as a mermaid for the party.


----------



## cheremushki

Hermes.


----------



## arnott

A full set of 2015 series of Gudetama Re-Ment Blind Boxes!  Which one do you like the best?!


----------



## arnott

AntiqueShopper said:


> Yes I did.  They had Baby Jack, Edna Mode, Nemo, Dory, Lightening McQueen, Russel, Carl and Dug.  We only got Dug and a Purple Koala dressed as a mermaid for the party.




Did you like Edna?


----------



## AntiqueShopper

arnott said:


> Did you like Edna?


I think the people ones are a little weird.  They are egg people


----------



## pixiejenna

I ordered some no show socks, we’ll see if they are actually no slip. I used to love the no show socks by smart wool and they changed the style and they are garbage and do not stay up. tried some no show bombas they didn’t stay up either, and actually contacted them fro a return. Because they cost too much money to not stay in place like they claim they do. I would try bombas again but not for the no show style. I might try the wool ankle ones next.

I also got a new highlighter from thrive cosmetics because I have nearly ran out of the one i[m using and also got another lip treatment from them as well, not out but low. I almost never run out of cosmetics but their highlighter is the only thing that makes me look like I’m awake.

 I have a few more things I want to get but trying to space them out a bit as none of them are needs.


----------



## arnott




----------



## cheremushki

pixiejenna said:


> I ordered some no show socks, we’ll see if they are actually no slip. I used to love the no show socks by smart wool and they changed the style and they are garbage and do not stay up. tried some no show bombas they didn’t stay up either, and actually contacted them fro a return. Because they cost too much money to not stay in place like they claim they do. I would try bombas again but not for the no show style. I might try the wool ankle ones next.
> 
> I also got a new highlighter from thrive cosmetics because I have nearly ran out of the one i[m using and also got another lip treatment from them as well, not out but low. I almost never run out of cosmetics but their highlighter is the only thing that makes me look like I’m awake.
> 
> I have a few more things I want to get but trying to space them out a bit as none of them are needs.


I have still yet to find no show that actually stays up.  Let me know if this one works.


----------



## MegPoort

Nahr999 said:


> LV Empreinte bumbag


Where did you purchase it at??? This is my current must have


----------



## arnott

I only paid $1.14 total for both of these!  Swipe to see which ones I got!


----------



## pixiejenna

cheremushki said:


> I have still yet to find no show that actually stays up.  Let me know if this one works.



Will do. I’m still sad that smart wool discontinued the style that was amazing. I only have 3 pairs and I know they weren’t last forever, I tend to wear them more in the summer. I feel like every other no show sick i‘ve tried since the one I like was discontinued have all sucked and slipped.


----------



## DME

pixiejenna said:


> I ordered some no show socks, we’ll see if they are actually no slip. I used to love the no show socks by smart wool and they changed the style and they are garbage and do not stay up. tried some no show bombas they didn’t stay up either, and actually contacted them fro a return. Because they cost too much money to not stay in place like they claim they do. I would try bombas again but not for the no show style. I might try the wool ankle ones next.
> 
> I also got a new highlighter from thrive cosmetics because I have nearly ran out of the one i[m using and also got another lip treatment from them as well, not out but low. I almost never run out of cosmetics but their highlighter is the only thing that makes me look like I’m awake.
> 
> I have a few more things I want to get but trying to space them out a bit as none of them are needs.



If it’s something with a higher vamp, then I can recommend lululemon’s Power Stride No-Show sock with Active Grip. Just make sure to buy the right size. These are the only no-show socks I’ve found that stay up! I just wish they made them for shoes with lower vamps.


----------



## tlamdang08

Some cute jackets at Zara from Portugal.


----------



## arnott

Tuxedo Sam Squishmallow!


----------



## maggiesze1

This Marc Jacobs mini tote in the new spring color Barrier Reef...  Still trying to hunt for the pink one...


----------



## cheremushki

maggiesze1 said:


> This Marc Jacobs mini tote in the new spring color Barrier Reef...  Still trying to hunt for the pink one...
> 
> View attachment 5349913


I've never seen the full leather one!  Cute size too!


----------



## cheremushki

Forgot to add, one of my last purchases.  Limited edition fountain pen.


----------



## mariliz11

Furniture, furniture and more deco and furniture for moving into a new place!


----------



## arnott

Babs the Blue Jay Squishmallow!




Here's yesterday's Squishmallow haul.  Which one do you like better?


----------



## AntiqueShopper

arnott said:


> Babs the Blue Jay Squishmallow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's yesterday's Squishmallow haul.  Which one do you like better?



Do you have a favorite Squishmallows?


----------



## arnott

AntiqueShopper said:


> Do you have a favorite Squishmallows?




The small dragon on the left and the walrus on the right.  You?  BTW, you didn't answer which of my 2 new ones you like better!


----------



## arnott

Queen Rubik's Cube!  Swipe to see all the other sides!  I'm scared to play with it because I might never be able to get it back to it's original position if I do!


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## AntiqueShopper

arnott said:


> The small dragon on the left and the walrus on the right.  You?  BTW, you didn't answer which of my 2 new ones you like better!



Great collection!  I like Tuxedo Sam better of your 2 new ones. Out of your collection the dog eating sushi is my favorite.


----------



## arnott

AntiqueShopper said:


> Great collection!  I like Tuxedo Sam better of your 2 new ones. Out of your collection the dog eating sushi is my favorite.




Thanks!  I meant what is your favourite Squishmallow of all of them, not just mine.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Newest Squishmallows which was immediately stolen by my almost 7 year old


----------



## AntiqueShopper

arnott said:


> Thanks!  I meant what is your favourite Squishmallow of all of them, not just mine.


My favorite Squishmallows are Bigfeet and Octopus. I would like to add a dragon.  What is your favorite to collect?  What would you like to add to your collection?  *

*


----------



## DME

arnott said:


> Queen Rubik's Cube!  Swipe to see all the other sides!  I'm scared to play with it because I might never be able to get it back to it's original position if I do!




Not to worry about playing with it as you can always Google how to put it back.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Pollie-Jean said:


> View attachment 5350714


You got some new plants???


----------



## Sunshine mama

AntiqueShopper said:


> Newest Squishmallows which was immediately stolen by my almost 7 year old
> View attachment 5350826


Soooo cute!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Another Samsung  1TB unlocked  S22 Ultra.
My preorder was supposed to arrive on the release date(Feb 26th I think), but it's still stuck in the in progress stage. 
Meanwhile,  I got a notification that this phone was back in stock and would be delivered by Tuesday if ordered within 15 minutes.  I jumped on it. 
I just can't believe Bestbuy is not fulfilling their preorders first!
And to add insult to the injury,  some people who preordered way before I did are getting their preorders cancelled!  I guess after a certain period of time,  the orders get cancelled?
In any case, Bestbuy really messed this up. 
Right now, I'm just hoping I get my phone at all.


----------



## arnott

AntiqueShopper said:


> My favorite Squishmallows are Bigfeet and Octopus. I would like to add a dragon.  What is your favorite to collect?  What would you like to add to your collection?  *
> View attachment 5350827
> *




I want Avery the Mallard Duck, an Avocado, and an Eggplant:



You?


----------



## arnott

AntiqueShopper said:


> Newest Squishmallows which was immediately stolen by my almost 7 year old
> View attachment 5350826




Nice Bow Tie!     Did you buy it for yourself?


----------



## AntiqueShopper

arnott said:


> Nice Bow Tie!     Did you buy it for yourself?


I did but can’t say no to my kids


----------



## AntiqueShopper

arnott said:


> I want Avery the Mallard Duck, an Avocado, and an Eggplant:
> 
> 
> 
> You?



I won my daughter the Eggplant in a claw machine


----------



## arnott

AntiqueShopper said:


> I won my daughter the Eggplant in a claw machine




Where?  And post a pic please!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

arnott said:


> Where?  And post a pic please!


The claw machine was at the beach.


----------



## 880

QueenofWrapDress said:


> A bundt pan. I've had it with my volatile Nordic Wares...I am a seasoned baker, I am pretty sure I follow all the necessary steps to keep the special snowflakes happy, but I never know if the cake will come out or not...I've had everything from it basically sliding out the second I turn it over to not budging for the better part of an hour, then unmolding without a crumb lost, to sliding out but leaving half the cake behind to not budging, ever, and having to spoon out the cake.
> 
> What say you, should I sell or keep as, uh, decoration? I only have three.


What replaced them? I have similar experience with Nordic Ware lol


----------



## arnott

AntiqueShopper said:


> The claw machine was at the beach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5351264




Cute!  Is this a 5 inch?  Did it come with a tag?


----------



## AntiqueShopper

arnott said:


> Cute!  Is this a 5 inch?  Did it come with a tag?


Yes- 5 inch and came with a tag.  My kids take off the tags.  I usually leave them on mine.


----------



## arnott

These Scrunchies from Claire's.  I was only going to buy one on clearance for $2.00, but the cashier told me that another one would only cost $1.00 more so I just grabbed another.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

This cover pot 
( weird guy  )


----------



## arnott

Some Alfta Hooks from Ikea!  Used them to hang this Certificate of Authenticity under my Queen Sound Waves Art, and also to hang this Rooster painting!


----------



## pixiejenna

arnott said:


> Queen Rubik's Cube!  Swipe to see all the other sides!  I'm scared to play with it because I might never be able to get it back to it's original position if I do!




one of my coworkers can solve a rubiks cube in less than a minute, she took a class to learn how to do it.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Pollie-Jean said:


> This cover pot
> ( weird guy  )
> View attachment 5351751


Picasso x Medusa?


----------



## Sunshine mama

arnott said:


> Some Alfta Hooks from Ikea!  Used them to hang this Certificate of Authenticity under my Queen Sound Waves Art, and also to hang this Rooster painting!



That Soundwave art is really cool!


----------



## arnott

Sunshine mama said:


> That Soundwave art is really cool!




Thank you!  Do you think the framed Certificate of Authenticity looks okay under it?


----------



## Sunshine mama

arnott said:


> Thank you!  Do you think the framed Certificate of Authenticity looks okay under it?


It looks great like that!


----------



## arnott

Sunshine mama said:


> It looks great like that!




Thank you!  Now everyone will know that those lines are the Soundwaves of the Queen song Who Wants To Live Forever and that it was signed by Brian May in his home! (Instead of thinking it's just a bunch of random blue squiggly lines)!


----------



## GhstDreamer

Bought a beautiful, comfy and expensive love seat for my study. My partner's brother is banned from sitting on it whenever he visits (usually he visits drunk).


----------



## maggiesze1

Yay! Finally managed to find the pink one! 
Marc Jacobs mini tote in Morning Glory...might be returning that blue one..


----------



## starrynite_87

-Kat Burki Vitamin C Intensive Face Cream
-buttah Vitamin C Serum
-Sunday Riley U.F.O. Ultra-Clarifying Face Oil
-The Ordinary Glycolic Acid 7% Toning Solution


----------



## Mikemmz

LemonDrop said:


> soaps. pretty smelling soaps. and lotion. and cuticle cream. and more soap.  I can escape the world in my bathroom.



Yes totally


----------



## Mikemmz

maggiesze1 said:


> Yay! Finally managed to find the pink one!
> Marc Jacobs mini tote in Morning Glory...might be returning that blue one..
> View attachment 5353611


Well done


----------



## arnott

Crochet Banana Keychain from Etsy:


----------



## maggiesze1

These CL sneakers from BG..


----------



## GhstDreamer

Bought a couple of sets of Junie B. Jones books. Some of my students are starting to read chapter books and love the Junie B. Jones series.


----------



## Sunshine mama

arnott said:


> Thank you!  Now everyone will know that those lines are the Soundwaves of the Queen song Who Wants To Live Forever and that it was signed by Brian May in his home! (Instead of thinking it's just a bunch of random blue squiggly lines)!


I think it's really cool how a song could be turned into a piece of visible art!!! Love it!


----------



## Sunshine mama

maggiesze1 said:


> Yay! Finally managed to find the pink one!
> Marc Jacobs mini tote in Morning Glory...might be returning that blue one..
> View attachment 5353611


Love this color!!!


----------



## maggiesze1

Vitamix a2500 ...ive heard good things about it!


----------



## Sunshine mama

This retired preloved  cutie. I think its name is  Lady Lock with a bamboo handle. Hope I like it. I was going to get a mint color,  but I think I'll just stick with this one.


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> This retired preloved  cutie. I think its name is  Lady Lock with a bamboo handle. Hope I like it. I was going to get a mint color,  but I think I'll just stick with this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5358307



So pretty!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> So pretty!


Thank you Jen!


----------



## Kevinaxx




----------



## maria28

Had some “alone me time” earlier today, so decided to walk around.  Got myself a pair of casual trainers & a hat for my teenage son.


----------



## Claudia1992

Two things I splurged on this week (I'm worth it!)... 

A long weekend stay at a beautiful B&B in Asheville, and this Mark Cross handbag:


----------



## Christofle

Moisturizer for my kitten


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Sunshine mama said:


> This retired preloved  cutie. I think its name is  Lady Lock with a bamboo handle. Hope I like it. I was going to get a mint color,  but I think I'll just stick with this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5358307


Such a beautiful color!  Where did you find her?


----------



## Kimbashop

These cute and comfy shoes


----------



## tlamdang08

Kimbashop said:


> These cute and comfy shoes
> View attachment 5360737


Love it, is it true to size ?


----------



## maria28

Ordered a tshirt from Redbubble for my daughter (her request) & a sweatshirt for my son (thought he might like it).  

And Krispy Kreme for me…now, should I share them with the family


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kimbashop said:


> These cute and comfy shoes
> View attachment 5360737


Oh my gosh I love these!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

These!


----------



## mariliz11

Lots of kitchen organization items for my new place, and a Pinko bag to reward myself for all the hectic house preparation!


----------



## pixiejenna

So I wanted to follow up on my no show socks I ordered. I ordered 4 pairs two wool and two cotton,  the cotton styles are supposedly different but they don't seem different to me at all. The socks have pros and cons. Pro they are true no slip sock I was even able to take my pants off without them coming off. Con is they have seam around the bottom of the sock and they seem to have extra fabric in the heel. The inside of the sock has a elastic type band, heel rubber type griper, and toe reinforcement. I liked the wool ones better than the cotton, they felt a bit softer while wearing them. Overall I am happy enough to keep them but I probably won't buy more until they make one with out a seam. The seam wasn't uncomfortable but you do feel it and they're the only socks I've owned that have seams lol. The weird part is the design of the sock has seams along the top sides of the sock but they are flat, i wish the bottom seam was like this. I am posting a few pics one of the wool ones you can see the heel has extra fabric. My feet are 8.5 wide and I got size medium.  One is the sock inside out so you can see the seam, the band around the top, and toe reinforcement. And one with my  Holy Grail discontinued smart wool sock for comparison.


----------



## arnott

Burberry Cashmere Scarf!


----------



## Kimbashop

tlamdang08 said:


> Love it, is it true to size ?


yes, they seem to be! I wore them today and they were so comfortable. Walked about 3 miles in total


----------



## tlamdang08

Kimbashop said:


> yes, they seem to be! I wore them today and they were so comfortable. Walked about 3 miles in total


Thank you, but I ask around and has discovered Dansko shoes
They are similar comfortable like yours. 
here they are, highly recommended


----------



## maggiesze1

These Ferragamo sneakers from Vitkac


----------



## Sunshine mama

Claudia1992 said:


> Two things I splurged on this week (I'm worth it!)...
> 
> A long weekend stay at a beautiful B&B in Asheville, and this Mark Cross handbag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5358648


The view looks like a poster! I've been to Ashville a couple of times a long time ago and I loved it! Hope you have a wonderful time.


----------



## Sunshine mama

maggiesze1 said:


> These Ferragamo sneakers from Vitkac
> 
> View attachment 5361972


These will go with all your pink bags!


----------



## maggiesze1

Sunshine mama said:


> These will go with all your pink bags!


Yep, and my purple bags too!


----------



## maria28

maggiesze1 said:


> These Ferragamo sneakers from Vitkac
> 
> View attachment 5361972


So pretty


----------



## maggiesze1

maria28 said:


> So pretty


Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

Bamboo sheets. Really excited to try them!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Bamboo sheets. Really excited to try them!
> 
> View attachment 5362293


Did you get this color?
Sooo scandalously scrumptious!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Did you get this color?
> Sooo scandalously scrumptious!



Yes!


----------



## arnott

Absolutely love my new Toy Story Alien Squishmallow!    I had to get him from eBay since we don't have 5 Below in Canada.  I've already asked my American friend if she can check her 5 Below because I also want to get Edna Mode!


----------



## Christofle

Himalayan croc two eyelet derby which should arrive in about 12 weeks.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Christofle said:


> Himalayan croc two eyelet derby which should arrive in about 12 weeks.


All this time I thought they were going to be oxfords, but they will be derby


----------



## Christofle

Hanna Wilson said:


> All this time I thought they were going to be oxfords, but they will be derby


Indeed! (design is constantly evolving) Sadly this means the price can as well.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Christofle said:


> Indeed! (design is constantly evolving) Sadly this means the price can as well.


Are derby more expensive than oxfords?


----------



## Christofle

Hanna Wilson said:


> Are derby more expensive than oxfords?


Nah, same price. What changed the price is more details like engraving of the sole or added tassels in croc.

Only affects how the leather and laces are placed over the tongue. 



Oxford




Derby


----------



## fairyfen

Chocolate potato chips that I’ve been craving for a few weeks now


----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


> Nah, same price. What changed the price is more details like engraving of the sole or added tassels in croc.
> 
> Only affects how the leather and laces are placed over the tongue.
> 
> 
> 
> Oxford
> View attachment 5363246
> 
> 
> 
> Derby
> View attachment 5363254



I'm excited to see these! Just from these photos I'm sure your custom design will be incredible!


----------



## therighttoshoes

Vintage gripoix earrings!


----------



## Souzie

Chanel sunnies..




Realisation Par Allegra dress..


----------



## Sunshine mama

I returned a bag, so I got this happy cute bag.


----------



## Kevinaxx

Stocked up,
Brought 


2x on their site for 15%, anthro has it for 20% off so brought 2x more. Done for the year plus.

trying this: (1x)


And this: (x2)


Got this for my mom awhile back and she’s been raving it so I got myself a peach one:


Went big and brought this 18 oz vs the 3-4oz (x2, one for home and one for office):



i got the large size ones and love them, really nice for my hair so, got the mini and I’m a sucker for colors like:


Trying new cleanser:


----------



## Kimbashop

tlamdang08 said:


> Thank you, but I ask around and has discovered Dansko shoes
> They are similar comfortable like yours.
> here they are, highly recommended
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5361823


Those are very cute!  I used to own Dansko clogs and they were very comfy! I hope you enjoy them.

I have been wearing my new shoes nonstop. Yesterday I walked 6 miles in them!


----------



## 880

Christofle said:


> Nah, same price. What changed the price is more details like engraving of the sole or added tassels in croc.
> 
> Only affects how the leather and laces are placed over the tongue.
> 
> 
> 
> Oxford
> View attachment 5363246
> 
> 
> 
> Derby
> View attachment 5363254


Cannot wait for you to get them! Congrats!


----------



## D&Blady

A pair of stilleto heels in black.Had to have them.Luckily my fiance does not complain about it at all,knows I love shoes also


----------



## Sunshine mama

Got some absolute necessities.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Sunshine mama said:


> Got some absolute necessities.
> View attachment 5365724


Potato chips are definitely an essential in my book


----------



## TC1

pixiejenna said:


> So I wanted to follow up on my no show socks I ordered. I ordered 4 pairs two wool and two cotton,  the cotton styles are supposedly different but they don't seem different to me at all. The socks have pros and cons. Pro they are true no slip sock I was even able to take my pants off without them coming off. Con is they have seam around the bottom of the sock and they seem to have extra fabric in the heel. The inside of the sock has a elastic type band, heel rubber type griper, and toe reinforcement. I liked the wool ones better than the cotton, they felt a bit softer while wearing them. Overall I am happy enough to keep them but I probably won't buy more until they make one with out a seam. The seam wasn't uncomfortable but you do feel it and they're the only socks I've owned that have seams lol. The weird part is the design of the sock has seams along the top sides of the sock but they are flat, i wish the bottom seam was like this. I am posting a few pics one of the wool ones you can see the heel has extra fabric. My feet are 8.5 wide and I got size medium.  One is the sock inside out so you can see the seam, the band around the top, and toe reinforcement. And one with my  Holy Grail discontinued smart wool sock for comparison.
> 
> View attachment 5361448
> View attachment 5361455
> View attachment 5361456
> View attachment 5361459
> View attachment 5361460


My personal fave no show socks are from Stance or Lululemon.. they're all I wear. I recommend those, I agree the seam is a bit odd on the ones you've just purchased!


----------



## arnott

If anyone remembers I previously bought the Soundwaves Art of Queen's "Who Wants To Live Forever" that was signed by Brian May. Well I liked it so much that I decided to buy the We Will Rock You soundwaves mini print. The mini size is 12" by 12" (with a 2.5" white border) as opposed to 24" by 24". I had a helluva time hanging the 24" by 24" so I decided no more big pictures. I want all my pictues to be under 4 pounds now so I can use the Ikea Afta hooks and not make holes in my walls. This is a print on canvas and the instructions say that it's meant to be stretched and may not lay flat if behind glass. Anyone have any experience with this? I want it in a frame behind glass, and also want it to be easily removed from the frame in case I ever get the opportunity to meet Brian May one day and have him sign it!


----------



## jen_sparro

Chloe Femininities Necklace- was browsing late night and saw it up for sale, have been hunting it for a little bit so purchased immediately


----------



## emi1yy

a sandwich for tomorrow's breakfast since I have a class at 8AM


----------



## Sunshine mama

I received my happy cute bag and it's better than I expected!


----------



## arnott

If any of you remember I had previously bought a small Kit Cat Klock.  I only got a small one to see if I would like it.  Well I do, so today I went ahead and bought the full sized version!    This one is the Lady Clock so it's wearing a pearl necklace instead of a bow tie. It's in limited edition galaxy blue which has a glitter shine! I know a lot of people find these creepy but that obviously didn't sway me!


----------



## pixiejenna

I’ve always liked the Alexa but never went for one because I’m in the us and don’t want to deal with returning it if I did like it color/leather wise. The mini is so freaking cute and the leather looks so delicious.


----------



## Christofle




----------



## WingNut

Seriously the actual last purchase? 10 praying mantis egg cases to put out when the weather warms. Other than that, Max Mara Rialto black wrap jacket, which arrived yesterday.


----------



## arnott

Kit Cat Klock Mug:


----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


> View attachment 5369687
> View attachment 5369688



Congratulations on your new car!


----------



## Christofle

JenJBS said:


> Congratulations on your new car!


Luna’s new car! She’s the VIP (very important pet), therefore she has tinted rear windows and rear sun shades to protect her privacy.


----------



## 880

@Christofle , congrats on Luna’s gorgeous new car! 

Last minute tickets to How I Learned to Drive with Mary Louise Parker. she and the cast, including David Morse,  were amazing. Difficult subject matter handled with a deft touch. We just decided yesterday to get tickets. Only first row was available, and even craning our necks, it was magical. Of course it helped that parts of the play were enacted three feet from us, legs dangling off the stage. NOT at all suitable for children.









						How I Learned to Drive - Manhattan Theatre Club
					

Paula Vogel’s Pulitzer Prize-winning masterpiece HOW I LEARNED TO DRIVE reunites the two original stars with their award-winning director for a new production.




					www.manhattantheatreclub.com
				




American Buffalo, with Lawrence Fishborne, Sam Rockwell,  also seen this week, paled in comparison. The dialogue calls for than life acting and some histrionics. I’m a mamet fan, and somehow this seemed more dated.





						American Buffalo - NYC | Broadway.org
					

Three small-time hustlers want a bigger cut of the American dream. David Mamet’s classic about loyalty and greed stars Laurence Fishburne, Sam Rockwell, and Darren Criss.




					www.broadway.org


----------



## Kevinaxx

Sephora VIB so starting my slow drip purchase. Olapex shampoo/conditioner (I’m looking for alternatives but most shampoos make my head itch). CC concealer with spf.


----------



## limom

Kevinaxx said:


> Sephora VIB so starting my slow drip purchase. Olapex shampoo/conditioner (I’m looking for alternatives but most shampoos make my head itch). CC concealer with spf.


I have used the RedKen shampoo (acidic bonding) with success. It is not much cheaper but you can always use coupons with Redken.
Also if you shop exclusively at Ulta for beauty. Their rewards are far, far more generous, imho.


----------



## skyqueen

Christofle said:


> View attachment 5369687
> View attachment 5369688


Love the exterior/interior color combo...very classy! Luna is driving in style!


----------



## Grande Latte

Ever since I got my Hermes Apple Watch, I've been a band collector. It's terrible. I wish I could stop!


----------



## Kevinaxx

limom said:


> I have used the RedKen shampoo (acidic bonding) with success. It is not much cheaper but you can always use coupons with Redken.
> Also if you shop exclusively at Ulta for beauty. Their rewards are far, far more generous, imho.


I’ve heard this and need to seriously take a look. I got so use to Sephora vib but lately it’s been hard to find things I need to buy.


Grande Latte said:


> Ever since I got my Hermes Apple Watch, I've been a band collector. It's terrible. I wish I could stop!


I’m actually contemplating on getting another DT. I love the current color but am thinking of adding another. The white with the gunmetal hardware would have been nice if it was silver vs gunmetal color as to not clash. I’d need to see the red irl before deciding. Might end up with the natural.


----------



## Souzie

I've also started my VIB shopping.  Just purchased the La Mer soft cream, Tatcha peony eye cream, Drybar detox dry shampoo and Sulwhasoo activating serum.

Also got these mini succulents in melamine pots. I previously had a set with ceramic pots and my bird broke them all trying to perch on them. 



And a Gucci lamé papier hat...


----------



## GhstDreamer

- A Hello Kitty water tumbler, giftcard and Easter chocolate for one of my friend's birthday

- Fatal Frame: Maiden of the Black Water for the Switch

- Philosophy Shower gel/bubble bath


----------



## Kevinaxx

TJ got the seaweed back. Stocked up and got 6 of the 6 pack, will go back and get more.  Kettle jalapeño chips. Chocolate raisins.


----------



## arnott

xsouzie said:


> I've also started my VIB shopping.  Just purchased the La Mer soft cream, Tatcha peony eye cream, Drybar detox dry shampoo and Sulwhasoo activating serum.
> 
> Also got these mini succulents in melamine pots. I previously had a set with ceramic pots and my bird broke them all trying to perch on them.
> View attachment 5370511
> 
> 
> And a Gucci lamé papier hat...
> View attachment 5370516




Are those real plants or plastic ones?


----------



## Souzie

arnott said:


> Are those real plants or plastic ones?


Plastic.


----------



## arnott

xsouzie said:


> Plastic.




Please show how you set them up in your house!


----------



## Souzie

arnott said:


> Please show how you set them up in your house!


The set up will be the same as before. Let me show you a before and after my bird wreaked havoc on my hall tree...





I'm still looking for some sort of plastic sign to replace the wooden one.


----------



## *Jenn*

Sunshine mama said:


> I received my happy cute bag and it's better than I expected!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5368105



how difficult is it to get into this bag? it is sooo cute!


----------



## arnott

Hot Cross Buns from my local Bakery!  They were regular price $4.99 for 6, on sale for $4.75 today!


----------



## Grande Latte

Kevinaxx said:


> I’m actually contemplating on getting another DT. I love the current color but am thinking of adding another. The white with the gunmetal hardware would have been nice if it was silver vs gunmetal color as to not clash. I’d need to see the red irl before deciding. Might end up with the natural.



Natural (gold) is safe. The new red is a nice pop of color. I feel the same about white, have a hard time mixing metals.


----------



## julia.in.germany

I got this really cute corgi tissue box cause I got the sniffles


----------



## Sunshine mama

*Jenn* said:


> how difficult is it to get into this bag? it is sooo cute!


Thank you.  
It is not difficult to get into the bag. Just untwist the lock and lift the magnetic straps. I subsumed sometimes have to us 2 hands to lift the magnetic straps though,  but I got used this very quickly. 
But closing the bag is another story.  It's very difficult as is, but after I put in a stiff DIY  purse organizer, it's a breeze to close.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

julia.in.germany said:


> I got this really cute corgi tissue box cause I got the sniffles


Hope you feel better


----------



## starrynite_87

DH let me order a couple of my birthday presents. A Longchamp Le Pliage Filet XS Crossbody Bag in Lemon(planning on using this as my go to bag at the beach) and a a Phoenix Suns t-shirt.


----------



## chrissyh

Gabrielhum said:


> Fresh milk, breads, fruits & vegetable are bought daily.
> 
> Noodles, soups, breakfast cereals, biscuits,.chocolates, cheese, butter are bought weekly.
> 
> Energy powder like bournvita/horlicks, soaps,detergent consumers buy on monthly/once in 2 to 3 months as it will last up to 3 months depending on the family size. Cosmetics, Deo, , toothpaste, hair oil, bought online shorts for ladies from lil peep jean jacket depending upon the consumption rate but these are again essential products without which people cant live for longer.
> 
> Categories like durables - fridge, wash machine, microwave, cooler etc have longer life are bought once in 5 years.



candy. Lol


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Squishmallows from Costco. They are so soft and…squishy!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Lady Zhuge said:


> Squishmallows from Costco. They are so soft and…squishy!


Which ones did you get?


----------



## AntiqueShopper

starrynite_87 said:


> DH let me order a couple of my birthday presents. A Longchamp Le Pliage Filet XS Crossbody Bag in Lemon(planning on using this as my go to bag at the beach) and a a Phoenix Suns t-shirt.


Happy Birthday


----------



## starrynite_87

AntiqueShopper said:


> Happy Birthday


Thank you!!


----------



## HauteMama

Two things. First I purchased a fashion watch. It is SO much lighter in weight than an automatic, but it is fun. It's a Gucci G-Timeless watch, 38 mm.


And then, I became enamoured with giraffes lately, so allow me to introduce James and Johnathan. They have a 7' tall brother named  Josephus, but I don't have a picture of him yet:
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
:


----------



## afroken

Tickets to Elton John’s farewell concert  It was originally scheduled for March 2020 and I had thought I would never be able to see it. He finally announced new dates for our city and I snatched my tickets right when pre-sale started


----------



## skyqueen

starrynite_87 said:


> DH let me order a couple of my birthday presents. A Longchamp Le Pliage Filet XS Crossbody Bag in Lemon(planning on using this as my go to bag at the beach) and a a Phoenix Suns t-shirt.


Love the Longchamp...perfect for the beach! 
Happy Birthday!


----------



## AlexanderNoah

I am a big fan of all kinds of food. I love eating anything except non-vegetarian. My last purchase was my regularly scheduled groceries. I love fruits, juices, milk, and various kinds of cereals. I am a big cereal fan. My favorite cereal is Fruit and Yogurt. I love the taste of fresh fruits and yogurt. I have always loved milk, and lately I have been drinking a lot of milk because I read that milk is healthier than most other drinks. I have been on a diet for about two weeks. I heard that if you eat small meals every three hours and you eat fruits and vegetables than you will lose weight. I have been following this diet plan since two weeks and I have lost __% of my weight. I love to eat fruits and vegetables. They are so healthy. I also tried eating salads. They are also good for losing weight. I also love to eat spicy food. I love to eat spicy chili chicken, potato and chicken curry, and many more spicy dishes. I love to eat all kinds of stuff. I think I am addicted to food and I love to eat anything except non-vegetarian.


----------



## Lady Zhuge

AntiqueShopper said:


> Which ones did you get?



I got a 20” Hello Kitty My Melody Watermelon and a 20” Hello Kitty Pineapple.


----------



## JenJBS

afroken said:


> Tickets to Elton John’s farewell concert  It was originally scheduled for March 2020 and I had thought I would never be able to see it. He finally announced new dates for our city and I snatched my tickets right when pre-sale started



Congratulations! Enjoy the concert!


----------



## Kevinaxx

Miss Dior blooming bouquet. VIB.


----------



## Tyler_JP

I kept hearing my grandmother's voice in my head ("Just get it!" ) so I decided to go ahead and purchase the Delvaux bag I've been eyeing - I've been looking for the perfect brown bag, and I hope I've finally found it. 

The Delvaux Brillant PM in Végétal...




For size reference:


----------



## arnott

My newest Kit Cat Klock has arrived!


----------



## Tyler_JP

A DVD copy of the film _Christine _from 1958, starring the beautiful Romy Schneider and the equally beautiful Alain Delon - two of my favorite actors!


----------



## starrynite_87

finally traded in my iPhone 8 for a 13 mini


----------



## arnott

Just unboxed my newest Kit Cat Klock:





And hung it on the wall!     Which one do you like better and which position do you like better?  Swipe to see the other position:


----------



## maggiesze1

Just got another Stella falabella! Absolutely love   these bags so much! This will be my 6th one!!


----------



## Kevinaxx

Got a new mat, just to put a smile on my face whenever I go home, and hopefully on guests face.

a couple of mugs because I collect them.

and a baby gift for a friend.


----------



## arnott

Kevinaxx said:


> Got a new mat, just to put a smile on my face whenever I go home, and hopefully on guests face.
> 
> a couple of mugs because I collect them.
> 
> and a baby gift for a friend.
> View attachment 5374973
> View attachment 5374974
> View attachment 5374975
> View attachment 5374976




I need one that says, "Hey Ugly!"!


----------



## Kevinaxx

arnott said:


> I need one that says, "Hey Ugly!"!


Oh no, I’ve gotten so much better (I’ve been told I am pushover) in cutting people out of my life that are negative.

So no mean people (irl) means no uglies


----------



## fettfleck

An armadillo wicker bag by Serpui. It was to cute to leave it behind…!


----------



## 880

Cyrano de Bergerac at BAM with James McAvoy







very different from last weeks How I learned to Drive with Mary Louise Parker









						Cyrano de Bergerac
					

James McAvoy stars in Martin Crimp's radical new adaptation of Edmond Rostand's masterwork.



					www.bam.org


----------



## chefmom

Tyler_JP said:


> I kept hearing my grandmother's voice in my head ("Just get it!" ) so I decided to go ahead and purchase the Delvaux bag I've been eyeing - I've been looking for the perfect brown bag, and I hope I've finally found it.
> 
> The Delvaux Brillant PM in Végétal...
> 
> View attachment 5373944
> 
> 
> For size reference:
> View attachment 5373946


I adore this!  Just purchased as well with the white stitching


----------



## arnott

Added a pink pair of Socks to my Kit Cat Klock collection!  Which one do you like the best?!


----------



## pixiejenna

Bought a few pairs of shoes I hope they work. I also ordered some skincare products I’m running low on.


----------



## arnott

Bought this Starbucks 2017 Holiday Cactus Mug!  I remember seeing it at Starbucks at full price and waiting until it went on sale but then it sold out before ever going on sale!  Over 4 years later and I'm still thinking about that Mug and finally get it brand new from eBay for double the price plus shipping!  Ugh!  lol


----------



## Havanese 28

Chanel beige/ black espadrilles.  They’re perfect for our Spring weather, and I find them to be both comfortable and versatile.


----------



## GhstDreamer

From the sephora sale: Glow Recipe Strawberry Smooth Serum and LaNeige Vitamin C Cream

Bill Burr tickets - he is one of my favourite comedians (besides Chapelle).


----------



## arnott

This beautiful Starbucks Tumbler!


----------



## cheremushki

Plant!


----------



## zinacef

arnott said:


> This beautiful Starbucks Tumbler!



Do you have the details of this tumbler, my daughter collects Starbucks stuff and this would be a great addition. I want to hunt one for her. Thanks!


----------



## arnott

zinacef said:


> Do you have the details of this tumbler, my daughter collects Starbucks stuff and this would be a great addition. I want to hunt one for her. Thanks!




It's from the Starbucks Anniversary Collection!


----------



## maggiesze1

Another Stella falabella bag, but in the Tiny size. It was on sale! Decide to try out this size because the mini size doesn't have as much a variety of fun colors.


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

muchstuff said:


> Searching the Canadian sites as I can't pick up any bags in the US. Not nearly as much selection...went yesterday to pick up some baked goods curb-side from one of our local coffee shop/restaurants and a much-needed latte. #supportlocal


Yes!
Support local. We need all the businesses we rely on to thrive & survive. Independents took a beating at the beginning of Covide.


----------



## Kevinaxx

Numi jasmine tea x 8 boxes (18 count), organic black chia seed x 1 (16oz), organic medium black rice x 5 (16oz) and free beef snack sticks (10) @ discount + 40% off so under $50 for a good chunk.  Plan on giving my mom/dad the black rice.



^dermalogica dynamic skin recovery 50 spf


^wander eye mask
Caudalie deodorant 
Olapex hair serum

Debating on a few more items but I have until tmr.


----------



## arnott

This cute Pin!


----------



## princess.doll

CHANEL sleeveless pink logo print silk top from 96P collection (vintage pre-owned)

this line


----------



## Kevinaxx

Bunch of undies from aerie, 2 packs of 3 for $10, and 6 for $30.

gonna be stocking up for a couple of weeks on everything, getting rid of gift card balances.


----------



## arnott

zinacef said:


> Do you have the details of this tumbler, my daughter collects Starbucks stuff and this would be a great addition. I want to hunt one for her. Thanks!




It comes in 2 sizes!  Which one do you prefer?


----------



## zinacef

I actually like both —- I’m gonna get both, always—- one for me , one for her!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

arnott said:


> It comes in 2 sizes!  Which one do you prefer?



I like the smaller one - easier to store!


----------



## starrynite_87

LV Coeru Battant fragrance
Anine Bing Jeremy Baseball Cap


----------



## 880

marriage of Figaro at met opera. I would be fine with nosebleed seats but DH likes to be close enough to see the acting and facial expression. We love opera, but we tend to fade at the 100 minute mark at intermission. The house was packed; it’s just I took pics early. The revolving sets are also works of art. Like full rooms in a live sized doll house with plenty of space on the ‘outside’ so you can see through to the singers and the action. At the entrance, there is still an ID and vaccination check (like excelsior) and masks are required







@Kevinaxx , I mistakenly landed on the first page of this thread, and I have to say, I both envy and admire your taste in junk food  Sadly the junk food days are mainly behind me for reasons of age and health, but it all sounded so delicious


----------



## Kevinaxx

880 said:


> marriage of Figaro at met opera. I would be fine with nosebleed seats but DH likes to be close enough to see the acting and facial expression. We love opera, but we tend to fade at the 100 minute mark at intermission. The house was packed; it’s just I took pics early. The revolving sets are also works of art. Like full rooms in a live sized doll house with plenty of space on the ‘outside’ so you can see through to the singers and the action. At the entrance, there is still an ID and vaccination check (like excelsior) and masks are required
> View attachment 5379123
> View attachment 5379124
> View attachment 5379125
> View attachment 5379126
> View attachment 5379127
> 
> 
> @Kevinaxx , I mistakenly landed on the first page of this thread, and I have to say, I both envy and admire your taste in junk food  Sadly the junk food days are mainly behind me for reasons of age and health, but it all sounded so delicious


I do not eat as much junk food as I used to, and I’ve shifted from all sweets to a mixture of sweets and spicy/fried with veggies (steamed) thrown in. That’s to say, I have to adjust as well 

I got a few of kokedamas:


----------



## JenJBS

880 said:


> marriage of Figaro at met opera. I would be fine with nosebleed seats but DH likes to be close enough to see the acting and facial expression. We love opera, but we tend to fade at the 100 minute mark at intermission. The house was packed; it’s just I took pics early. The revolving sets are also works of art. Like full rooms in a live sized doll house with plenty of space on the ‘outside’ so you can see through to the singers and the action. At the entrance, there is still an ID and vaccination check (like excelsior) and masks are required
> View attachment 5379123
> View attachment 5379124
> View attachment 5379125
> View attachment 5379126
> View attachment 5379127
> 
> 
> @Kevinaxx , I mistakenly landed on the first page of this thread, and I have to say, I both envy and admire your taste in junk food  Sadly the junk food days are mainly behind me for reasons of age and health, but it all sounded so delicious



Looks amazing! Enjoy!


----------



## JenJBS

Black linen pants for summer.


----------



## Kevinaxx

The gummy is so good I had to get one for my mom.


----------



## cheremushki

Kevinaxx said:


> I do not eat as much junk food as I used to, and I’ve shifted from all sweets to a mixture of sweets and spicy/fried with veggies (steamed) thrown in. That’s to say, I have to adjust as well
> 
> I got a few of kokedamas:
> View attachment 5379408
> View attachment 5379409
> View attachment 5379410



I'm guessing your place is worm?  I want them but my place is too cold..


----------



## cheremushki

I got some watercolour pens and palette for my mom.  She's retired and been bored.  So I wanted to encourage her to find satisfaction and self discovery through creative means.  She used to paint a lot when she was younger.

Also got myself a bouquet of yellow tulips.  And yellow clena pen I've been wanting.  My partner just doesn't get it that why I need a second one when the ink colour is just all black.   If anyone's very picky about the pen, I swear by this one, very smooth gel pen.  

Now I'm wondering what else in yellow I can buy..


----------



## starrynite_87

By Far Mini Rachel


----------



## Kevinaxx

cheremushki said:


> I'm guessing your place is worm?  I want them but my place is too cold..



we don’t have much of 4 seasons and it’s usually just mild year round imho.


----------



## TC1

Edison Chen "Fearless" Jordans from 2019


----------



## Souzie

Lavender...



For Love & Lemons Felicia dress..



And these ceramic coated baking pans were just delivered. Of course I got them for the color.


----------



## arnott

My White Rabbit from Alice in Wonderland Planter arrived yesterday!  Happy Easter, Everyone!


----------



## arnott

My newest Starbucks Tumbler!  I sounded SO intelligent when I asked the Barista how to use it and where the hole was to drink from!   




Also, after I posted it my friend pointed out that the Tumbler is in the Bohemian Rhapsody colours:







So now I like it even more!


----------



## pixiejenna

cheremushki said:


> View attachment 5380057
> View attachment 5380059
> 
> 
> I got some watercolour pens and palette for my mom.  She's retired and been bored.  So I wanted to encourage her to find satisfaction and self discovery through creative means.  She used to paint a lot when she was younger.
> 
> Also got myself a bouquet of yellow tulips.  And yellow clena pen I've been wanting.  My partner just doesn't get it that why I need a second one when the ink colour is just all black.   If anyone's very picky about the pen, I swear by this one, very smooth gel pen.
> 
> Now I'm wondering what else in yellow I can buy..



I’m “that person“ when it comes to pens and highlighters I can’t just use any pen or highlighter I have to use mine lol. These are my favorites and everyone knows not to touch my stuff at work and if I lend it to them they return it asap.


----------



## arnott

Just ordered this Umbrella from Nordstrom!


----------



## maggiesze1

Found this Stella McCartney denim cross body bag at Julian Fashion for a good price!


----------



## skyqueen

Perfect for all pet lovers! 
Staud has a 20% off sale right now. I bought a bag, last year, with Dirty Harry's portrait. Adorable and affordable!



	

		
			
		

		
	
[URL


----------



## arnott

This cute Teddy Bear from Safeway:


----------



## Kevinaxx

Upstate *Washed Percale Sheet Set - Queen

*


----------



## GhstDreamer

Grey golf shirt for my bf's father. His birthday is coming up soon.


----------



## Kevinaxx

I don’t know if I’m going to go down the weighted blanket route yet so just got a comforter from target.


----------



## arnott

Alpaca from Safeway:


----------



## PANda_USC

Curious about trying the oversized sweatshirt, and monochromatic sweatsuit look. Just bought a few Lululemon sets (sweatshirt and matching align or wunder under leggings):
*Larkspur (blue); Lunar rock (taupe)*




*Copper brown; Trench (beige)


*


----------



## Kevinaxx

PANda_USC said:


> Curious about trying the oversized sweatshirt, and monochromatic sweatsuit look. Just bought a few Lululemon sets (sweatshirt and matching align or wunder under leggings):
> *Larkspur (blue); Lunar rock (taupe)*
> View attachment 5383791
> View attachment 5383792
> 
> 
> *Copper brown; Trench (beige)
> View attachment 5383793
> View attachment 5383794
> *


I have the oversized full zip, it’s really huge even in xs but I’m ok with that.  Let me know how you like the full zip in comparison to the half zip… i like both but full zip also is more convenient.


----------



## PANda_USC

Kevinaxx said:


> I have the oversized full zip, it’s really huge even in xs but I’m ok with that.  Let me know how you like the full zip in comparison to the half zip… i like both but full zip also is more convenient.



Will definitely let you know how I feel the full zip compares to the half zip, . We shall see! I think the oversized look is absolutely adorable but have always gravitated towards tight fitting clothing, .


----------



## Kevinaxx

PANda_USC said:


> Will definitely let you know how I feel the full zip compares to the half zip, . We shall see! I think the oversized look is absolutely adorable but have always gravitated towards tight fitting clothing, .



I gravitate towards fitted because being short means oversized can be difficult to pull off… however since it’s cropped it helps, so I wear fitted leggings or joggers that’s a bit high waisted… so I don’t get overwhelmed by the size.

but yes!  Let me know about the size.. based on reviews I’ve seen, some indicate the half zip is slightly bigger than the full zip too.


----------



## arnott

Meat Loaf's used guitar string pendant:




Here's Meat Loaf's used guitar string on the left and Brian May's used guitar string on the right!


----------



## pixiejenna

arnott said:


> Just ordered this Umbrella from Nordstrom!



I have this umbrella unfortunately when I got it I cut the strap that holds it shut because the tag was on it and I didn’t realize it until after I cut it what it was. Just warning you so you don’t make the same mistake I did.


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> I have this umbrella unfortunately when I got it I cut the strap that holds it shut because the tag was on it and I didn’t realize it until after I cut it what it was. Just warning you so you don’t make the same mistake I did.




Thanks!  How are you liking it?  It's heavier than I expected.


----------



## Sunshine mama

880 said:


> marriage of Figaro at met opera. I would be fine with nosebleed seats but DH likes to be close enough to see the acting and facial expression. We love opera, but we tend to fade at the 100 minute mark at intermission. The house was packed; it’s just I took pics early. The revolving sets are also works of art. Like full rooms in a live sized doll house with plenty of space on the ‘outside’ so you can see through to the singers and the action. At the entrance, there is still an ID and vaccination check (like excelsior) and masks are required
> View attachment 5379123
> View attachment 5379124
> View attachment 5379125
> View attachment 5379126
> View attachment 5379127
> 
> 
> @Kevinaxx , I mistakenly landed on the first page of this thread, and I have to say, I both envy and admire your taste in junk food  Sadly the junk food days are mainly behind me for reasons of age and health, but it all sounded so delicious


Wow the set is amazing!


----------



## pixiejenna

arnott said:


> Thanks!  How are you liking it?  It's heavier than I expected.



I honestly don’t use it much, I usually use a compact umbrella. It is heavy I used  to use my dad’s umbrellas (until I lost them lol) and they were this style and I don’t remember them being as heavy. I think that the length of it makes it awkward for me to use. Especially at work I like to put everything in my locker and this obviously doesn’t fit. I don’t like to put my stuff in the general coat room so then I’m taking o my desk and trying to shove it underneath. But it also doesn’t have a strap to hold it shut so that also adds to the awkwardness of trying to store it.


----------



## 880

Macbeth with Daniel Craig and Ruth Negga (I do *NOT* recommend this particular production)
and Macbeth otherwise is one of our favorite plays. (I still remember the play with Patrick Stewart in 2008)





we love both Daniel Craig and Ruth Negga, but
we preferred Ruth negga Hamlet (right before Covid)
and Daniel Craig inOthello (the one with David Oyelowo)

note: this is a contemporary rendition, but that’s not why we disliked it.


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> I honestly don’t use it much, I usually use a compact umbrella. It is heavy I used  to use my dad’s umbrellas (until I lost them lol) and they were this style and I don’t remember them being as heavy. I think that the length of it makes it awkward for me to use. Especially at work I like to put everything in my locker and this obviously doesn’t fit. I don’t like to put my stuff in the general coat room so then I’m taking o my desk and trying to shove it underneath. But it also doesn’t have a strap to hold it shut so that also adds to the awkwardness of trying to store it.




I have lots of small umbrellas but only had one full sized umbrella before getting this one.  I got this one because of the curved handle.  I take public transport so I can hook the umbrella in front of me instead of awkwardly holding it during the ride.


----------



## saligator

arnott said:


> Alpaca from Safeway:




What a lovely alpaca! What is its name?


----------



## arnott

Just ordered these red Clogs!


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

Christofle said:


> View attachment 5369687
> View attachment 5369688


Very impressive!


----------



## 880

880 said:


> Macbeth with Daniel Craig and Ruth Negga (I do *NOT* recommend this particular production)
> and Macbeth otherwise is one of our favorite plays. (I still remember the play with Patrick Stewart in 2008)
> 
> View attachment 5384827
> View attachment 5384828
> View attachment 5384829
> 
> we love both Daniel Craig and Ruth Negga, but
> we preferred Ruth negga Hamlet (right before Covid)
> and Daniel Craig inOthello (the one with David Oyelowo)
> 
> note: this is a contemporary rendition, but that’s not why we disliked it.


I wanted to edit this, but forgot to do so within the time constraints

its not that my DH and I ar3 traditionalists; we love Hamilton and Cyrano, and Donmars Henry IV with the all women cast,  and other contemporary renditions of traditional subject matter (Kevin SLacey’s Richard II; the Richard III movie set during 3rd Reich etc etc) .

For this Macbeth, the production values were not good; the actors were not well cast (previously the Ethan ahawke Macbeth was the worst Macbeth for us) ; the theme of the play, that of a good man, unfairly treated, who makes inordinately horrible decisions that spiral downward, wasn’t even mentioned; and, an interview with Sam Gold where he seemed to imply that to blame Lady M was to hate women (I disagree and think Lady M is almost a tragic feminist); and, to cut enormous swathes of dialogue in favor of profanity; miller light; and song. .. Well I just want to make clear I don’t recommend this. Sadly we took someone who is in his early twenties who had not seen a professional performance of Shakespeare, and it may have turned him against the genre.

in additon, Ruth Negga (who we would pay to listen to her read the phone book), pulled what DH and I call a Fiona Shaw. years ago we saw Fiona Shaw do a very competent one woman monologue while she was buried up to her neck in sand. We hated it, but we could not leave bc we were in the front row center, and we felt it was rude. At the end, during a standing ovation, it seemed like she looked at us and shrugged As if to say, well you win some and lose some, and what do you expect with the direction and subject. But, I believe she got glowing reviews. it’s also possible DH and I are philistines and macbeth will get glowing reviews. Negga was great, Daniel Craig was competent. This production has certain,y made an enormous profit even before it opened and is basically sold out.

personally, I hope Learning to Drive with Mary Louise Parker sweeps the awards.


----------



## limom

This production sounds dreadful.
Is Shakespeare in the park on this year?


----------



## 880

limom said:


> This production sounds dreadful.
> Is Shakespeare in the park on this year?


@limom, 








						Shakespeare in the Park's 2022 lineup has been announced
					

Danai Gurira will star as Richard III in Central Park this summer



					www.timeout.com


----------



## arnott

Happy 96th Birthday to the Queen!  I bought these Platinum Jubilee Stamps!


----------



## arnott

Also bought the Official First Day Cover for the Queen's Platinum Jubilee Stamp!


----------



## serybrazil

Overseas Starbucks merchandise, both of these sets are from South Korea


----------



## millivanilli

JenJBS said:


> Black linen pants for summer.
> 
> View attachment 5379629


I am actually searching for a pair like these- any hint for me where to find those?


----------



## JenJBS

millivanilli said:


> I am actually searching for a pair like these- any hint for me where to find those?



J Crew. Good luck!


----------



## PANda_USC

Kevinaxx said:


> I gravitate towards fitted because being short means oversized can be difficult to pull off… however since it’s cropped it helps, so I wear fitted leggings or joggers that’s a bit high waisted… so I don’t get overwhelmed by the size.
> 
> but yes!  Let me know about the size.. based on reviews I’ve seen, some indicate the half zip is slightly bigger than the full zip too.



Hiii! Following up as promised! My sweatshirts arrived and I am loving both the Lululemon oversized scuba 1/2 zip and full zip! I tried them with slightly baggy sweats, and with leggings, and get what you're saying about wearing oversized clothing when petite/short. They are awesome and cozy (reference: I'm 5'2", Lululemon size 2 in tops).


----------



## skyqueen

My Versace V-Rock cat eye sunglasses arrived. Love them...perfect for someone with a small face


----------



## Souzie

Water conditioner for my fish tank, bird vitamins, vitamins for myself, ring adjusters for my mom.

Also these clips for removing dip powder..



And Gucci sunnies..


----------



## Pollie-Jean

plant pots


----------



## Sunshine mama

This lil  cutie.


----------



## Sunshine mama

xsouzie said:


> Water conditioner for my fish tank, bird vitamins, vitamins for myself, ring adjusters for my mom.
> 
> Also these clips for removing dip powder..
> View attachment 5386666
> 
> 
> And Gucci sunnies..
> View attachment 5386660


Love the sunnies!


----------



## Kevinaxx

PANda_USC said:


> Hiii! Following up as promised! My sweatshirts arrived and I am loving both the Lululemon oversized scuba 1/2 zip and full zip! I tried them with slightly baggy sweats, and with leggings, and get what you're saying about wearing oversized clothing when petite/short. They are awesome and cozy (reference: I'm 5'2", Lululemon size 2 in tops).
> View attachment 5386362
> View attachment 5386364


Thank you for sharing!  I love the fact that the material is thick.

I went to target to pick up Meyer soap (peony smells so good) but of course walked away with something I didn’t intend to buy , a body pillow that is about half the size of one of my windows.  I can pick up another one tmr because I just placed it on the sill and it fits perfect.  Idea is to have that there until I find the furry perfect one, but in the mean time it works perfect as a bench pillow.


----------



## 880

Charles Mingus centennial concert -
with Jazz at Lincoln Center Orchestra with Wynton Marsalis

highly recommend; it was amazing


----------



## arnott

My new Jewellery Box from Etsy!     Swipe to see the inside!


----------



## Kellybuzzbuzz

PANda_USC said:


> Hiii! Following up as promised! My sweatshirts arrived and I am loving both the Lululemon oversized scuba 1/2 zip and full zip! I tried them with slightly baggy sweats, and with leggings, and get what you're saying about wearing oversized clothing when petite/short. They are awesome and cozy (reference: I'm 5'2", Lululemon size 2 in tops).
> View attachment 5386362
> View attachment 5386364


I have 2 half zips (delicate mint and Heathered pink taupe) and I love them. So easy to wear.


----------



## maria28

Been online shopping this weekend …

Black baseball cap from Burberry online store.

Bed & mattresses. Both bundles from Dream Cloud: 1x double bed frame, mattress, duvet, pillows, bedding bundle for son;

1x king size mattress, duvet, pillows, bedding bundle for my bed.

And since Lily Silk had 10% off bedding this weekend, I got myself a new set of bedsheet, duvet cover & pillowcases.


----------



## maggiesze1

This hairdryer from Amazon...


----------



## GhstDreamer

Y's IX for the switch. Can't wait to play it but I doubt it will live up to the amazing Y's VIII. One of my all time favourite jrpgs.


----------



## arnott

This mini Jewellery Box from Etsy.  Love the cherry on it!


----------



## 880

A birthday cake order (from polly cooks) for someone who loves Beyoncé






						Paulette Goto (@pollycooks) • Instagram photos and videos
					






					www.instagram.com


----------



## 880

880 said:


> A birthday cake order (from polly cooks) for someone who loves Beyoncé
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulette Goto (@pollycooks) • Instagram photos and videos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.instagram.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5388307


Here is a link (no affiliation except as a satisfied customer









						Polly Cooks & Eats
					






					www.pollycooksandeats.com


----------



## maria28

Just ordered a casual black dress from Superdry.  I went into my local store but they didn’t have this dress in-store and I couldn’t find another alternative when I was wandering around in town today.

Good thing I didn’t cause I found a 15% discount code for superdry online, so even with the next day before 12pm delivery, it was still less than the full price. Felt like I struck a bargain.


Also picked up a foldable storage box for daughter from Miniso.


----------



## maria28

880 said:


> A birthday cake order (from polly cooks) for someone who loves Beyoncé
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulette Goto (@pollycooks) • Instagram photos and videos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.instagram.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5388307


Love the quote


----------



## masanmasan

Elon Musk latest purchase:


----------



## arnott

My very first pair of Crocs!     Love the glitter ombre and they match my Starbucks Tumbler!


----------



## arnott




----------



## cheremushki

serybrazil said:


> Overseas Starbucks merchandise, both of these sets are from South Korea
> View attachment 5385736


One on the left really should be sold in Vancouver(Canada).


----------



## baghabitz34

arnott said:


>



Love the Gonzo


----------



## arnott

Which one do you like better?!


----------



## Sunshine mama

serybrazil said:


> Overseas Starbucks merchandise, both of these sets are from South Korea
> View attachment 5385736


What function does the umbrella have?


----------



## makeupbyomar

These pair of gloves.


----------



## cheremushki

Sunshine mama said:


> What function does the umbrella have?


Probably keeping the heat in and keeping the content warmer for longer.

Or making Vancouverite just downright jealous.  And feel little tolerable towards the rain.


----------



## cheremushki

I just bought the annual mountain pass to the Grouse Grind.
I plan on torturing my a$$ this season.


----------



## Christofle

Takeout from a new local Indian/Pakistani restaurant after a hard day of landscaping work.


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

Quick run to the mall to restock Muji toothbrushes. 

A very lovely SA brought them out to our car. 

Had a great sunny cross country drive with the top down.

On the way back dropped by our current fave Haka takeout for hot & sour soup.


----------



## maria28

I feel like my kids have transformed from children into fully fledged teenagers in a blink of an eye 

Chair & stool from Dunelm and filing cabinet from Habitat (I’m still assembling it) for daughter’s room.  She is currently in uni but will be back soon.

New laundry baskets and storage boxes from Amazon for the kids rooms.

A 3 piece suit from Hugo Boss for son. He needs a new suit for Year 11 dinner next month.  Went to town yesterday to try on but getting it sent to hubby’s workplace since we cycled in yesterday.

Little buckles from Amazon to shorten the straps of my jumbo flap.  I’ve always just knotted top of the chain to make it shorter, but I just saw a you tube video of someone using these to shorten bag strap.

Son’s bed mattress bundle that I bought last weekend (now assembled) & the hat I ordered for myself has arrived few days ago too


----------



## arnott

I only paid $1.79 for this soap!  Regular price was $4.00 more!  Too pretty to use!


----------



## lemondln

Sunshine mama said:


> This lil  cutie.
> View attachment 5386980


Soooo cute! Longchamp?


----------



## lemondln

arnott said:


> My newest Starbucks Tumbler!  I sounded SO intelligent when I asked the Barista how to use it and where the hole was to drink from!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, after I posted it my friend pointed out that the Tumbler is in the Bohemian Rhapsody colours:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now I like it even more!





I have a similar SB tumbler with black and white color, it is so difficult to open the lid, not sure if I did was right. The lid drives me nuts, I have not used it once, it still sits pretty on the top of my kitchen shelf


----------



## lemondln

90% kids stuff for the life of mom of 3 under 6

Last one is my denim, hope it fits my almost 1 year postpartum body hahaha


----------



## skyqueen

lemondln said:


> 90% kids stuff for the life of mom of 3 under 6
> 
> Last one is my denim, hope it fits my almost 1 year postpartum body hahaha
> 
> View attachment 5393354
> 
> View attachment 5393355


Forget the pants...you deserve a medal!


----------



## Kevinaxx

I was debating between a standard brita (had one of those before) or looking for a water filter that would accommodate the new condo’s faucet, and decided to go with larq pitcher:



Also doesn’t hurt that I got it on sale.
Eta, picked up a few other items:


----------



## 880

Fell off the diet regimen for a bit (but it was worth it) 

Dinner at Portale (Alfred portale): bread made with house milled wheat; white bolognese (half portion of the primi lumache); special lamb; bomboloni with choclate and creme anglaise





back to sushi zo hanare midtown (my pics of omakase do not do this justice: cheramushi with mushrooms; fatty toro seared; uni with salmon roe, shaved truffle, and delicious sushi rice; house smoked fish; leaner tuna and golden eye trout with domestic caviar
(I honestly forgot to take pics of the best courses)








breakfast French toast at Buvette (my companions had eggs scrambled by the steam of the espresso machine with smoked salmon and Jamon crudo respectively) plus latte with extra shot for three of us 

plus sfogliatelle, filled with almond and Nutella, brought in for us as a gracious gesture (we didn’t actually ask for or pay for it, but we managed to choke some down


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

Kevinaxx said:


> I was debating between a standard brita (had one of those before) or looking for a water filter that would accommodate the new condo’s faucet, and decided to go with larq pitcher:
> 
> View attachment 5393951
> 
> Also doesn’t hurt that I got it on sale.
> Eta, picked up a few other items:
> View attachment 5393987
> View attachment 5393988
> View attachment 5393989
> View attachment 5393990





lemondln said:


> I have a similar SB tumbler with black and white color, it is so difficult to open the lid, not sure if I did was right. The lid drives me nuts, I have not used it once, it still sits pretty on the top of my kitchen shelf


Put it somewhere warm in your kitchen. Still have  the same issue years later! Still a cool travel tumbler though...


880 said:


> Fell off the diet regimen for a bit
> 
> Dinner at Portale (Alfred portale): bread made with house milled wheat; white bolognese (half portion of the primi lumache); special lamb; bomboloni with choclate and creme anglaise
> View attachment 5394251
> View attachment 5394248
> View attachment 5394249
> View attachment 5394250
> 
> back to sushi zo hanare midtown (my pics of omakase do not do this justice
> View attachment 5394259
> View attachment 5394260
> View attachment 5394261
> View attachment 5394262
> View attachment 5394263
> View attachment 5394265
> 
> 
> breakfast French toast at Buvette (my companions had eggs scrambled by the steam of the espresso machine with smoked salmon and Jamon crudo respectively) plus latte with extra shot for three of us
> 
> plus sfogliatelle, filled with almond and Nutella, brought in for us as a gracious gesture (we didn’t actually ask for or pay for it, but we managed to choke some down
> View attachment 5394252
> View attachment 5394267


yum!
Living vicariously through you food posts 880!
Very much appreciated!


----------



## Mapia57

Swedish hasbeen clogs!


----------



## cheremushki

Bought a leather journal for my mother's day gift.  She's taken sketching and I gave her watercolour set a week ago.


----------



## maria28

Some toddler clothes for my little niece (who lives in Florida) from Boden and John Lewis.

And just bought take out delivery from Yori (local Korean restaurant near me) cause I didn’t have time to cook.


----------



## arnott

I bought 4 Lego Muppets Blind Bags!  Only got one of the ones I wanted but he was the one I wanted the most!  Animal!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

A second awning . Now the whole balcony is covered and summer can come


----------



## arnott

Handcrafted Clogs all the way from Sweden!


----------



## lemondln

Pollie-Jean said:


> A second awning . Now the whole balcony is covered and summer can come
> 
> View attachment 5394758




Your backyard is stunning!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

lemondln said:


> Your backyard is stunning!


Thanks !
Yes, we are lucky to have that in the middle of a big city


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## arnott




----------



## Kevinaxx

More stocks


----------



## cheremushki

Kevinaxx said:


> More stocks


I saw the reds.
Quietly backed out.









						Oh. Okay. - GIPHY Clips
					

Oh. Okay.




					giphy.com


----------



## jen_sparro

A Maison Margiela Replica Perfume sampler set (going halves with my sister as I do not need 10 perfumes!) and the Sol de Janeiro Beija Flor Elasti-cream.


----------



## Kevinaxx

cheremushki said:


> I saw the reds.
> Quietly backed out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh. Okay. - GIPHY Clips
> 
> 
> Oh. Okay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> giphy.com


The best time to buy is when it’s red.


----------



## arnott

These double sided Disney Poster Clips!  Swipe to see the backs!


----------



## arnott

My newest Pusheen!  I'm not familiar with the girl character.  Anyone know who she is?


----------



## Kevinaxx




----------



## arnott




----------



## alisonzk

Colored metal staples!
(I'm a stationery nerd!  )


----------



## Christofle

arnott said:


> My newest Pusheen!  I'm not familiar with the girl character.  Anyone know who she is?



Hatsune Miku (a vocaloid). They basically have 3D projectors and use her as a digital idol for concerts.


----------



## IntheOcean

Curtains! Dark gray velvet ones from IKEA


----------



## Kevinaxx

Found a case of 12, 17oz sriracha sauce (I go through these pretty steadily) for $3 and had to throw in $2 chocolate bars to make the minimum $10 required and even with service + tip of 50%, I still come out ahead as long as grocery outlet googled answer of no expired or near expiring food stays true.

it’s kind of insane because in a previous role I helped a guy who found deals to sell to stores like grocery outlets, so the stuff sold there can be even cheaper…


----------



## 880

IntheOcean said:


> Curtains! Dark gray velvet ones from IKEA
> 
> View attachment 5398694


LOVE These so much! LOVE


----------



## IntheOcean

880 said:


> LOVE These so much! LOVE


Thanks!! (Im)patiently waiting for them to arrive!


----------



## GhstDreamer

arnott said:


> My newest Pusheen!  I'm not familiar with the girl character.  Anyone know who she is?




Hatsune Miku - I have the special edition Hatsune Miku Blythe doll. The digital idol is extremely popular in Japan.

I bought some scented markers and little note pads for the treasure box in the classroom. Every Friday, the kids get to draw 5 names to win something from the treasure box.


----------



## arnott

Christofle said:


> Hatsune Miku (a vocaloid). They basically have 3D projectors and use her as a digital idol for concerts.
> 
> View attachment 5398526





So who voices her?


----------



## arnott

My Brian May Another World signed Box Set just arrived today!  The eve of my Birthday!  He gave me a blue Autograph,  and one of my friends got a black autograph, and another friend got a red one!


----------



## Christofle

arnott said:


> So who voices her?


It isn't a person, the vocaloids are just software. Think of it as a voice synth!

From wiki: (if you want more backstory)

*Vocaloid* (ボーカロイド, _Bōkaroido_) is a singing voice synthesizer software product. Its signal processing part was developed through a joint research project led by Kenmochi Hideki at the Pompeu Fabra University in Barcelona, Spain, in 2000 and was not originally intended to be a full commercial project.[1] Backed by the Yamaha Corporation, it developed the software into the commercial product "Vocaloid" that was released in 2004.[2][3]


----------



## Souzie

Got my dad an electric toothbrush (early Father's Day present)



And for myself...Reformation Hara blouse..


Popsicle mold..


----------



## mariliz11

Saint Laurent slingback flats


----------



## GhstDreamer

Remastered Chrono Cross for the Switch


----------



## renee_nyc

Tiffany bone cuff


----------



## SiennaDreams

Bought myself a new car insurance policy 

But currently looking at a pair of gold hoops that may be my very most recent purchase.


----------



## luxuryamanda

M&M shoes with the matching M&M purse 


	

		
			
		

		
	
purse


----------



## jelliedfeels

880 said:


> I wanted to edit this, but forgot to do so within the time constraints
> 
> its not that my DH and I ar3 traditionalists; we love Hamilton and Cyrano, and Donmars Henry IV with the all women cast,  and other contemporary renditions of traditional subject matter (Kevin SLacey’s Richard II; the Richard III movie set during 3rd Reich etc etc) .
> 
> For this Macbeth, the production values were not good; the actors were not well cast (previously the Ethan ahawke Macbeth was the worst Macbeth for us) ; the theme of the play, that of a good man, unfairly treated, who makes inordinately horrible decisions that spiral downward, wasn’t even mentioned; and, an interview with Sam Gold where he seemed to imply that to blame Lady M was to hate women (I disagree and think Lady M is almost a tragic feminist); and, to cut enormous swathes of dialogue in favor of profanity; miller light; and song. .. Well I just want to make clear I don’t recommend this. Sadly we took someone who is in his early twenties who had not seen a professional performance of Shakespeare, and it may have turned him against the genre.
> 
> in additon, Ruth Negga (who we would pay to listen to her read the phone book), pulled what DH and I call a Fiona Shaw. years ago we saw Fiona Shaw do a very competent one woman monologue while she was buried up to her neck in sand. We hated it, but we could not leave bc we were in the front row center, and we felt it was rude. At the end, during a standing ovation, it seemed like she looked at us and shrugged As if to say, well you win some and lose some, and what do you expect with the direction and subject. But, I believe she got glowing reviews. it’s also possible DH and I are philistines and macbeth will get glowing reviews. Negga was great, Daniel Craig was competent. This production has certain,y made an enormous profit even before it opened and is basically sold out.
> 
> personally, I hope Learning to Drive with Mary Louise Parker sweeps the awards.


Yeah the idea that Lady Macbeth is not partially responsible for the murders with her own thwarted ambition and their shared misery as her clear motivations is bizarre- what is the character there for otherwise? Just to be Macbeth’s girl? It just shows how arrogant these productions can be that they have to correct Shakespeare. 

Someone monologuing buried in sand? Was this Samuel Beckett perchance? Some of these roles are wonderful for actors and painful for the audience


----------



## Pollie-Jean

more plant pots


----------



## Pursecake

Cartier Ballon Bleu 33mm


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

arnott said:


> Which one do you like better?!



The blue nose is, IMO is the clear winner.


----------



## 880

jelliedfeels said:


> Yeah the idea that Lady Macbeth is not partially responsible for the murders with her own thwarted ambition and their shared misery as her clear motivations is bizarre- what is the character there for otherwise? Just to be Macbeth’s girl? It just shows how arrogant these productions can be that they have to correct Shakespeare.
> 
> Someone monologuing buried in sand? Was this Samuel Beckett perchance? Some of these roles are wonderful for actors and painful for the audience


Yes, Happy Days by Beckett


----------



## JenJBS

Coach belt.


----------



## sdkitty

SiennaDreams said:


> Bought myself a new car insurance policy
> 
> But currently looking at a pair of gold hoops that may be my very most recent purchase.


earrings sound a lot more fun than car insurance
I got myself some silver filigree hoops recently and have been wearing them a lot


----------



## coniglietta

The Ordinary skincare set


----------



## arnott




----------



## arnott

This cute set of Popscicle molds for only $3.00!


----------



## Kevinaxx

Had the two items among others in my cart but didn’t bite the bullet until the monopoly came back in stock (and ditched the other items but I really like these two):


----------



## arnott

Kevinaxx said:


> Had the two items among others in my cart but didn’t bite the bullet until the monopoly came back in stock (and ditched the other items but I really like these two):
> View attachment 5404984
> View attachment 5404985
> View attachment 5404986




Where did you buy these?


----------



## arnott

Eeyore enamel pin from a blind box!


----------



## Kevinaxx

arnott said:


> Where did you buy these?


Sanrio.com  
(If y’all like me, you also might love jetpens.com).

im unsure if they ship to Canada though or if you’d need a proxy?


----------



## Sunshine mama

lemondln said:


> Soooo cute! Longchamp?


Yes! Thank you.


----------



## arnott




----------



## call911

A cpap machine  The price of a mid-end bag... Well, at least I can sleep better.


----------



## Kevinaxx

New key fob (from key card), for condo entry.


----------



## skyqueen

After a few snafus, I finally got my half tennis necklace. No flipping and substantial enough to wear alone. Perfect for summer


----------



## AntiqueShopper

skyqueen said:


> After a few snafus, I finally got my half tennis necklace. No flipping and substantial enough to wear alone. Perfect for summer
> 
> View attachment 5406429


It’s amazing!  Congratulations on your piece!


----------



## mariliz11

LV bag organizers from Amazon, one for Neverfull and one for Noe


----------



## JenJBS

earrings


----------



## Kevinaxx

Lego set (nephew picked it out himself for his bday   ).

also snagged a code to get the Ulysses for free


----------



## KikiStLoy

xsouzie said:


> Got my dad an electric toothbrush (early Father's Day present)
> View attachment 5400543
> 
> 
> And for myself...Reformation Hara blouse..
> View attachment 5400544
> 
> Popsicle mold..
> View attachment 5400545


Love that blouse!


----------



## arnott

Kevinaxx said:


> Lego set (nephew picked it out himself for his bday   ).
> 
> also snagged a code to get the Ulysses for free
> View attachment 5406917
> View attachment 5406918




I saw that  probe yesterday, and it was sold out!


----------



## arnott

Space Mountain Mickey to go with my Space Mountain Minnie:


----------



## Kevinaxx

arnott said:


> I saw that  probe yesterday, and it was sold out!


I was lucky to get the code first thing when it came out 6am pst, 9am est. I’m up that early because of the markets anyways and once I have the code I can take my time to redeem…

hopefully maybe next year? Seems like they’re doing it once a year.


----------



## arnott

This Queen lyric book just arrived today!




With photographs of the original handwritten lyrics!


----------



## arnott

Kevinaxx said:


> I was lucky to get the code first thing when it came out 6am pst, 9am est. I’m up that early because of the markets anyways and once I have the code I can take my time to redeem…
> 
> hopefully maybe next year? Seems like they’re doing it once a year.




I didn't have enough points to get it anyways but I was hoping to save up my points to get it eventually.  Are  you going to build yours?


----------



## Kevinaxx

arnott said:


> I didn't have enough points to get it anyways but I was hoping to save up my points to get it eventually.  Are  you going to build yours?


Yup, I can’t wait to get it.

I’m not sure how, but I have 7k points even after that.  I only have a few Lego sets for myself but majority of my purchases from there has been gifts.


----------



## JenJBS

Got the payout for unused vacation days from my old job... and bought the Polene Neuf Mini in Dune!  A new job deserves a new bag!  So excited to see the color in person!  Will post pics when it arrives next week.


----------



## Christofle

JenJBS said:


> Got the payout for unused vacation days from my old job... and bought the Polene Neuf Mini in Dune!  A new job deserves a new bag!  So excited to see the color in person!  Will post pics when it arrives next week.
> 
> View attachment 5408755


Yaaaaaaas


----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


> Yaaaaaaas



Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

luxuryamanda said:


> M&M shoes with the matching M&M purse
> View attachment 5402138
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purse


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## arnott

A Swatch Watch for the Queen's Platinum Jubilee!  Her outfit changes colour!


----------



## makeupbyomar

This callsheet wallet / folder


----------



## maggiesze1

This cute tote from Marc Jacobs..


----------



## arnott

Roger Taylor keychain from Etsy!  Swipe to see the back!


----------



## arnott

JenJBS said:


> Got the payout for unused vacation days from my old job... and bought the Polene Neuf Mini in Dune!  A new job deserves a new bag!  So excited to see the color in person!  Will post pics when it arrives next week.
> 
> View attachment 5408755




What type of closure does it have?


----------



## JenJBS

arnott said:


> What type of closure does it have?



Magnetic.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Gucci Jordaan loafers


----------



## arnott

McHappy Day Socks!


----------



## cheremushki

Kevinaxx said:


> Sanrio.com
> (If y’all like me, you also might love jetpens.com).
> 
> im unsure if they ship to Canada though or if you’d need a proxy?


I have sooo many things in jetpen in my cart, waiting for currency to get better.   
Are you fan of stationaries?


----------



## cheremushki

JenJBS said:


> Got the payout for unused vacation days from my old job... and bought the Polene Neuf Mini in Dune!  A new job deserves a new bag!  So excited to see the color in person!  Will post pics when it arrives next week.
> 
> View attachment 5408755


I want it!!


----------



## cheremushki

I keep saying no more plants and keep getting more plants.. 
Then I saw this on my instagram...


----------



## Kevinaxx

cheremushki said:


> I have sooo many things in jetpen in my cart, waiting for currency to get better.
> Are you fan of stationaries?


I am! Though usually I go to the local shops, but I’m also trying to be good. Its never a need but a want


----------



## Kevinaxx

cheremushki said:


> View attachment 5409851
> 
> I keep saying no more plants and keep getting more plants..
> Then I saw this on my instagram...
> View attachment 5409854


I want more and have ones in mind but I’m giving myself more time to settle in with what I brought. A couple has gone home with a colleague because they were on life support. So far I’m doing ok job with the bonsais but it’s still too new to say, even as I see growth


----------



## cheremushki

Kevinaxx said:


> I am! Though usually I go to the local shops, but I’m also trying to be good. Its never a need but a want



That's right!  I think we talked about it ages ago!  I also love local shops and thank got my favourite one is especially far from me.   
I'm still waiting to travel to my in-laws in Japan, but once I go there I have a list of shops I will be visiting for stationaries.  Poor hubby. 



Kevinaxx said:


> I want more and have ones in mind but I’m giving myself more time to settle in with what I brought. A couple has gone home with a colleague because they were on life support. So far I’m doing ok job with the bonsais but it’s still too new to say, even as I see growth
> View attachment 5409863



"life support"


----------



## Kevinaxx

cheremushki said:


> That's right!  I think we talked about it ages ago!  I also love local shops and thank got my favourite one is especially far from me.
> I'm still waiting to travel to my in-laws in Japan, but once I go there I have a list of shops I will be visiting for stationaries.  Poor hubby.
> 
> 
> 
> "life support"


I’m fingers crossed too, I’ve been wanting to go back to Japan for a few years now. I’m lucky I was able to go in 2019, and get a few buys in as proxies can only do so much.

yeah… they were gone imho but he felt he could rescue them so I let him.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

cheremushki said:


> View attachment 5409851
> 
> I keep saying no more plants and keep getting more plants..
> Then I saw this on my instagram...
> View attachment 5409854


This crazy cat lady (although I have only two) gave up on plants years ago. I couldn't even keep a pothos going and they're supposed to be foolproof. Cats are much easier.


----------



## maggiesze1

Haven't bought another Stella falabella in a while...  so, saw this on Yoox and grabbed it!


----------



## Kevinaxx

Trying to spend some of the gift card $$ before expiry in October.


----------



## cheremushki

Kevinaxx said:


> I’m fingers crossed too, I’ve been wanting to go back to Japan for a few years now. I’m lucky I was able to go in 2019, and get a few buys in as proxies can only do so much.
> 
> yeah… they were gone imho but he felt he could rescue them so I let him.



Are you interested in Traveller's Notebook?  I wasn't until recently.  I'm planning to buy their Tokyo station limited and Kyoto limited notebooks.  

I think you were merciful to your plants..


----------



## GhstDreamer

2 Levi's cropped sweatshirts (lavender and orange)


----------



## Kevinaxx

I haven’t heard of traveller’s notebook. I’ll have to look into it. I got one of those fancy journaling ones for $30 but didn’t really help me. I’m horrible with organization and at the same time ocd. Crazy combo. 



cheremushki said:


> Are you interested in Traveller's Notebook?  I wasn't until recently.  I'm planning to buy their Tokyo station limited and Kyoto limited notebooks.
> 
> I think you were merciful to your plants..
> 
> View attachment 5410574


----------



## arnott

This book that Brian May personally dedicated to me!      Swipe to see the personalization!


----------



## Purrsey

disposable face mask.
When can we finally be mask-free?


----------



## elvisfan4life

More face masks I never want to be mask free when outside my own house


----------



## skyqueen

I go to a dressy luncheon once a month so I bought this at JJill for the occasion. Dress with matching ruana...love the color


----------



## skyqueen

I forgot I bought this Norma Kamali swing dress...love her jersey material, drapes nicely!


----------



## arnott

This Lovebird Wooden Wall Art from Etsy that looks just like my childhood pet bird!


----------



## Souzie

Just bought tickets to the Friends Experience...


----------



## arnott

xsouzie said:


> Just bought tickets to the Friends Experience...
> 
> View attachment 5412744




Are they coming to Vancouver?     How much did it cost?


----------



## Souzie

arnott said:


> Are they coming to Vancouver?     How much did it cost?


Tickets start at $44.00. Doesn't look like they're going to BC. Time for a trip to Ontario!!  

https://www.friendstheexperience.com


----------



## Vanilla Bean

A couple of veneers. They're expensive enough to be worth mentioning.


----------



## violina

Swim diapers, regular diapers, and a new Tonie figure (Baloo) for kiddo's Tonie box.

A slightly cooler purchase, but not for myself, was a customized necklace for my mom for her birthday next month. Below is DawnsMetalDesigns (the seller's) image, since I didn't see how the customization came out.


----------



## arnott

xsouzie said:


> Tickets start at $44.00. Doesn't look like they're going to BC. Time for a trip to Ontario!!
> 
> https://www.friendstheexperience.com




How do you get to poke ugly naked guy?!


----------



## Souzie

arnott said:


> How do you get to poke ugly naked guy?!


I don't know...with takeout chopsticks?   I'll let you know when I go in July!!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Prada sunnies ( they are super light weight ! ) and Birks


----------



## Kevinaxx

Pollie-Jean said:


> Prada sunnies ( they are super light weight ! ) and Birks
> 
> View attachment 5414215
> View attachment 5414216
> View attachment 5414217
> View attachment 5414218


I was just wearing mine! But the straps crisscross vs straight cross. I love them because they’re so comfy and the platform gives me extra height  .


----------



## maggiesze1

Marc Jacobs mini tote in the beautiful Regal Orchid


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Lana Blake 18" chain...love it!


----------



## rutabaga

^Love Lana Jewelry!

Jcrew swimsuit and shorts. They’re having a great sale right now but many items are final sale.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

rutabaga said:


> ^Love Lana Jewelry!
> 
> Jcrew swimsuit and shorts. They’re having a great sale right now but many items are final sale.



This is the first Lana necklace I've purchased...I really like it.


----------



## 880

Surprisingly, a David yurman starburst double ring. I didn’t think I was a DY person (I was only familiar with the older DY cable bracelets); we went in to see the store bc an architect friend did the Paris store and the NY flagship. (Pictured here with Suzanne Belperron corne earrings and Bulgari serpenti tubogas bracelet)


----------



## makeupbyomar

These pair of Vessi's


----------



## JenJBS

Behno's mini-Ina bag in mango. Bright, fun summer bag.


----------



## Kevinaxx

I’ve been waiting for Memorial Day to get discounted tv only to fall for the frame xD.  What nailed it for me was the slim fit/flush to wall design without having to do too much damage (besides installation of wall mount) and the option to display art if I wanted to… but anti-glare/matte screen and pricing compared to the Class QN95B Samsung Neo QLED 4K (the other tv I was considering, not on sale, preorder and about $1,220 more when you consider the wall mount that needs to be purchased separately).

made it an easy decision for me.



Crazy how I wouldn’t hesitate to spend twice this on a computer or bag but for tv it’s a lot for me (probably because my last tv was free) but this hopefully will suffice for the next decade.


----------



## sunshineshiney

makeupbyomar said:


> These pair of Vessi's
> 
> View attachment 5414703


 
Is this your first pair of Vessi's? I'm curious how well they do in the rain?


----------



## Kevinaxx

Couldn’t resist the color. (For work) And I already have this in two other colors and fits well.

also got a pair of shorts. Need one to run around the house in instead.



And more numi Jasmine. Numi site has 100 count at 34.99$ but Amazon has 18 count @ 5.34 which is less ($29.66 if we’re doing apples to apples). Technically numi site will edge out if I sign up to get 15% but meh.

Amazon also limited me to 4 only, because its selling 100 count at slightly more than numi site, and naturally I would rather buy 6 boxes at 5.34 each vs 100 count at $35-36.


----------



## arnott

This cute Pin!


----------



## pixiejenna

Kevinaxx said:


> I’ve been waiting for Memorial Day to get discounted tv only to fall for the frame xD.  What nailed it for me was the slim fit/flush to wall design without having to do too much damage (besides installation of wall mount) and the option to display art if I wanted to… but anti-glare/matte screen and pricing compared to the Class QN95B Samsung Neo QLED 4K (the other tv I was considering, not on sale, preorder and about $1,220 more when you consider the wall mount that needs to be purchased separately).
> 
> made it an easy decision for me.
> View attachment 5415460
> View attachment 5415461
> 
> Crazy how I wouldn’t hesitate to spend twice this on a computer or bag but for tv it’s a lot for me (probably because my last tv was free) but this hopefully will suffice for the next decade.



I am not a tech person at all, I basically only replace things when absolutely needed. My current tv is one I won at a holiday party from work 5-6 years ago. It’s punny by today’s standards at 36 inches lol it replaced a same size CRT TV(the fat kind). I always think when I see a new TV man I need to replace it but I never do. In our 2019 holiday party (held in Jan 2020) my coworker gave me his 2nd wining ticket because he already won something else earlier and you can only win one prize. It was some sort of Alexa video call thing I’m like I will never use this and let him have it. He offered up his other prize a essential oil diffuser and I was like no thanks I don’t need another one lol.


----------



## Kevinaxx

pixiejenna said:


> I am not a tech person at all, I basically only replace things when absolutely needed. My current tv is one I won at a holiday party from work 5-6 years ago. It’s punny by today’s standards at 36 inches lol it replaced a same size CRT TV(the fat kind). I always think when I see a new TV man I need to replace it but I never do. In our 2019 holiday party (held in Jan 2020) my coworker gave me his 2nd wining ticket because he already won something else earlier and you can only win one prize. It was some sort of Alexa video call thing I’m like I will never use this and let him have it. He offered up his other prize a essential oil diffuser and I was like no thanks I don’t need another one lol.


My current one is actually a freebie from work!  and while I’m not a tech person, I am impatient. So tv I probably would never have replaced/brought if I didn’t promise my nephew it along with unlimited access to my Netflix for his Thomas and friends.

but cell phone and computer, I replaced quite often, at least once a year for cell phone (my one big splurge besides food since I don’t have a car and commute a lot, but I’m changing that to getting a car and holding my cell phone for as long as it lasts).  Computer was laptop (since I was always on the move) and so that got replaced every 3-5 years depending, but now I also have a standard desktop and I don’t anticipate replacing that until it dies out too.


----------



## arnott

Here's an Etsy purchase that I don't regret!  Just received this today and I'm pleased with it!  It's currently on my wall!


----------



## jules 8

Yarn, yarn, and more yarn


----------



## pixiejenna

Kevinaxx said:


> My current one is actually a freebie from work!  and while I’m not a tech person, I am impatient. So tv I probably would never have replaced/brought if I didn’t promise my nephew it along with unlimited access to my Netflix for his Thomas and friends.
> 
> but cell phone and computer, I replaced quite often, at least once a year for cell phone (my one big splurge besides food since I don’t have a car and commute a lot, but I’m changing that to getting a car and holding my cell phone for as long as it lasts).  Computer was laptop (since I was always on the move) and so that got replaced every 3-5 years depending, but now I also have a standard desktop and I don’t anticipate replacing that until it dies out too.



I’m even worse on those. My cell is a Samsung s10 and I only bought it because I lost my s8 and I waited a week and a half before I broke down and got a new phone lol. I don’t even use a computer anymore my last laptop ran on vista so that tells you how old it was. I’ve been using Ipads I got the first gen 12” iPad Pro and only upgraded to the second gen because my dad needed a ipad for work and mine first gen had both Wi-Fi and mobile. It was cheaper to buy the wifi only one for me than to get him a new one that had both Wi-Fi and mobile. I don’t really have a need for a computer anymore I don’t need one for work and I’m not in school. I am tempted to get a Apple desktop now they have them in colors again. I really wanted a orange one back in the 90’s but never got one so i want to relive my youth lol.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Michael Kors Wallet -


Michael Kors Belt

Frog Squishmallows


----------



## arnott

Scooby Doo Magnet!


----------



## pixiejenna

I bought a pair of folding lawn chairs I hope I like them and don’t have to return them, no stores had them in stock so I couldn’t try them out first. And a couple of tshirts.


----------



## Kevinaxx

pixiejenna said:


> I’m even worse on those. My cell is a Samsung s10 and I only bought it because I lost my s8 and I waited a week and a half before I broke down and got a new phone lol. I don’t even use a computer anymore my last laptop ran on vista so that tells you how old it was. I’ve been using Ipads I got the first gen 12” iPad Pro and only upgraded to the second gen because my dad needed a ipad for work and mine first gen had both Wi-Fi and mobile. It was cheaper to buy the wifi only one for me than to get him a new one that had both Wi-Fi and mobile. I don’t really have a need for a computer anymore I don’t need one for work and I’m not in school. I am tempted to get a Apple desktop now they have them in colors again. I really wanted a orange one back in the 90’s but never got one so i want to relive my youth lol.


I’m horrible. The only reason my screen time is low is because I have a hard rule about being off the phone when I’m with people. The worst was when a friend and I were at Gary Danko and the table next to us had a couple who were on their phones the entire time.

but I 100% needed the latest (not so much anymore)

picked up coco de mer piece from nap sale, and never thought I’d buy anything from the  kardasians (sp) but picked up a bandeau from skims to see. Really wanted this AP piece but sold out in my size.





And a bunch of ae undies. I always stock up but now it’s $38 for 10, which isn’t bad at all plus slight discount.


----------



## maggiesze1

This Stella McCartney mini falabella from Fashionphile! Never seen the stars version in the mini size before...


----------



## Luv2Shop1

A fun new ring...Monica Vinader...even cuter person!


----------



## Grande Latte

I know the thread name is "what was your last purchase", but I need your help here.
I'm looking for 18k gold, perhaps gemstone beads rosary necklace. Do you know where is a good place to shop for one?

Mine broke and a few beads went missing, so I'm constantly on the hunt. It was a gift from a friend who visited the Vatican. I can spend upwards of $600-$1,000. Please advise.


----------



## DME

Grande Latte said:


> I know the thread name is "what was your last purchase", but I need your help here.
> I'm looking for 18k gold, perhaps gemstone beads rosary necklace. Do you know where is a good place to shop for one?
> 
> Mine broke and a few beads went missing, so I'm constantly on the hunt. It was a gift from a friend who visited the Vatican. I can spend upwards of $600-$1,000. Please advise.



Have you tried Vatican Gift? It’s the Vatican’s official gift shop. You can even request a blessing before your item is shipped. Not sure where you are located, but shipping on a rosary seemed very reasonable to me when I added one to my basket to check ($9.00 to the U.S.). Here’s a link to their site. Some of the offerings are quite beautiful. Good luck with your search!






						Vatican & Catholic Gifts Online – The Vatican Gift Shop
					

Shop for finest Vatican & catholic gifts. Browse our selection of precious rosaries, saint medals, catholic jewelry, hand carved crucifixes and many more.




					www.vaticangift.com


----------



## Kevinaxx

Kids clothes are so much cuter/better fit for me.  Uniqlo @ $13 each for casual wear.  Fits perfectly and is cropped, which I prefer.

it’s either kids or men’s clothes I find I gravitate towards on my days off



I love the material/color too.

eta, got stickers from dollar store and ring stack on sale (no longer on ae.com).


----------



## cheremushki

New work bag and shoes.  It's sooo well made and gorgeous!


----------



## Christofle

cheremushki said:


> View attachment 5419501
> 
> 
> New work bag and shoes.  It's sooo well made and gorgeous!


What type of rogue is that?


----------



## cheremushki

Christofle said:


> What type of rogue is that?


Ah, pardon?  Rogue?


----------



## Christofle

cheremushki said:


> Ah, pardon?  Rogue?


Usually coach bags with those handles are some form of rogue.
CH Rogue 39 à contraste de couleur - Women's Designer Purses - Étain/brun 1941
Multicolore$1,100.00COACH

SaleCH Serviette Rogue 25 mince - Men's Designer Crossbody - Bleu Profond$346.50$495COACH


CH Rogue en color block - Women's Designer Purses - Laiton/ambre Polie Multi$950.00COACH


Nevermind... apparently your bag is a Ruby Satchel... not a rogue. Whoops.


----------



## cheremushki

Christofle said:


> Usually coach bags with those handles are some form of rogue.
> CH Rogue 39 à contraste de couleur - Women's Designer Purses - Étain/brun 1941
> Multicolore$1,100.00COACH
> 
> SaleCH Serviette Rogue 25 mince - Men's Designer Crossbody - Bleu Profond$346.50$495COACH
> 
> 
> CH Rogue en color block - Women's Designer Purses - Laiton/ambre Polie Multi$950.00COACH
> 
> 
> Nevermind... apparently your bag is a Ruby Satchel... not a rogue. Whoops.



Ah, yes Rogue.  I was considering Rogue 25, but those things are monsters.  I love the shape but the weight is far heavier than the Ruby 25.  Although good enough to whack mafias with I suppose.


----------



## violina

I bought this little clay sculpture by Kentucky Originals Amy and I'm super excited about it. It reminds me of the kiddo.


----------



## Kevinaxx




----------



## Pollie-Jean

James Perse


----------



## Souzie

Dior Montaigne pearl choker..



This robe..



Just saw Levi's were back in style and got some shorts..


----------



## arnott

This print celebrating the end of the Queen's Platinum Jubilee celebrations!  






						Product Page | eleanortomlinsonart
					






					www.eleanortomlinsonart.co.uk


----------



## SWlife

This! I ordered from Harrod’s on a Saturday, it was at my house in Albuquerque on Thursday. So pleased with Harrod’s!


----------



## rutabaga

Johanna Ortiz dress:




BV belt bag:



Vitruvi lavender oil for a gift and a couple pairs of Mother jeans on sale.


----------



## inverved

My recent lifestyle has called for a nylon bag and I couldn't stomach the prices for Prada nylon, so I got this Longchamp Le Pliage Neo Top Handle in the Mini XS size:


----------



## arnott

rutabaga said:


> Johanna Ortiz dress:
> 
> View attachment 5420276
> 
> 
> BV belt bag:
> View attachment 5420277
> 
> 
> Vitruvi lavender oil for a gift and a couple pairs of Mother jeans on sale.




I like the dress!


----------



## Sunshine mama

These keyfobs.


----------



## renee_nyc

Hermes triple tour gourmette equestre bracelet/necklace.


----------



## Kevinaxx

Fancy chocolate for my mom because she loves durian and dark chocolate and deserves the very best imho.


----------



## arnott

Kevinaxx said:


> View attachment 5423788
> 
> Fancy chocolate for my mom because she loves durian and dark chocolate and deserves the very best imho.




Where did you buy that?  And nice tongue!


----------



## arnott

One of these Red Pandas drinking Bubble Tea!


----------



## cheremushki

Sunshine mama said:


> These keyfobs.
> View attachment 5422432
> View attachment 5422433
> View attachment 5422434


Where did you find the strawberry one??
Never mind, found on Canadian site too.  Must be new arrivals! 

How does the size compare to mini ruby?


----------



## Souzie

Oribe shampoo and conditioner..




Rouje Linda dress..


----------



## Kevinaxx

arnott said:


> Where did you buy that?  And nice tongue!


A specialty store in the city.


----------



## arnott

xsouzie said:


> Oribe shampoo and conditioner..
> 
> View attachment 5423967
> 
> 
> Rouje Linda dress..
> 
> View attachment 5423970




Haha, I saw the bottom of this dress and knew it was you before I scrolled up!


----------



## Souzie

arnott said:


> Haha, I saw the bottom of this dress and knew it was you before I scrolled up!


How...was it because it's pink?


----------



## arnott

xsouzie said:


> How...was it because it's pink?




Because it's your style!  I guess similar to the other things you bought!  I guess the floral print.


----------



## Souzie

arnott said:


> Because it's your style!  I guess similar to the other things you bought!  I guess the floral print.


I do love florals!


----------



## JenJBS

Fount came out with a limited edition leather. I couldn't resist.   And got a charm that matches the handles to clip on the D ring.

"This limited edition leather was tanned in Spain using an extract from fallen olive leaves. This method of tanning is a huge step forward in the leather industry in terms of creating cleaner and safer ways to tan leather. The olive tanning method is mineral free and doesn’t contain any chemicals that pollute the environment, food chain, or human health. Our Sandstone leather is finished with natural oils that emphasis the natural aesthetics of the hide, making each one beautifully unique."


----------



## Christofle

xsouzie said:


> Oribe shampoo and conditioner..
> 
> View attachment 5423967
> 
> 
> Rouje Linda dress..
> 
> View attachment 5423970


Such great haircare products! I love Oribe.


----------



## inverved

In the space of 24 hours, I sold my LV Essential V necklace and decided to replace it with this Georg Jensen Moonlight Grapes pendant after thinking on it for a few months and deciding to cave in and treat myself after landing an awesome new job. Having two weeks' unused annual leave from the old job (which will get paid out later this month) made the decision easier too.


----------



## arnott

This Peanuts T-Shirt from Uniqlo!


----------



## Sunshine mama

cheremushki said:


> Where did you find the strawberry one??
> Never mind, found on Canadian site too.  Must be new arrivals!
> 
> How does the size compare to mini ruby?


I haven't received the strawberry one yet. I do have another mini Rowan. The Ruby is slightly smaller.
I can fit a credit card or two in the Ruby, and in the mini Rowan, I can fit multiple cards in it.


----------



## GhstDreamer

My bf and I bought 2 sofas. It looked beautiful in the showroom and crossing our fingers that they are worth the cost of a small car! Problem is we won't get them until maybe November or later as the company needs to source the fabric. We just hope to have them delivered before Christmas!


----------



## Sunshine mama

A HUGE bag to go with the Ruby keychain.


----------



## Sunshine mama

GhstDreamer said:


> My bf and I bought 2 sofas. It looked beautiful in the showroom and crossing our fingers that they are worth the cost of a small car! Problem is we won't get them until maybe November or later as the company needs to source the fabric. We just hope to have them delivered before Christmas!


May we see pictures please??


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> I haven't received the strawberry one yet. I do have another mini Rowan. The Ruby is slightly smaller.
> I can fit a credit card or two in the Ruby, and in the mini Rowan, I can fit multiple cards in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5424292
> View attachment 5424293


They are both adorable!    



Sunshine mama said:


> A HUGE bag to go with the Ruby keychain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5424294


You have such great HUGE bags!


----------



## Kevinaxx

GhstDreamer said:


> My bf and I bought 2 sofas. It looked beautiful in the showroom and crossing our fingers that they are worth the cost of a small car! Problem is we won't get them until maybe November or later as the company needs to source the fabric. We just hope to have them delivered before Christmas!


Ditto on the pictures!
I’m contemplating between one that’s super comfy looking but also expensive (but I think pet friendly) vs a somewhat cheap one that isn’t bad looking but I don’t know… then there was the cloud one (Jonathan alder) that only comes in white and that’s never a good thing with me (messy/clumsy).

but couches can be pretty pricy (but worth it if it’s the right one imho).


----------



## JenJBS

Kevinaxx said:


> Ditto on the pictures!
> I’m contemplating between one that’s super comfy looking but also expensive (but I think pet friendly) vs a somewhat cheap one that isn’t bad looking but I don’t know… then there was the cloud one (Jonathan alder) that only comes in white and that’s never a good thing with me (messy/clumsy).
> 
> but couches can be pretty pricy (but worth it if it’s the right one imho).



I've read dozens of interior design books, and every one of them would agree with you. They all say a couch is one of the items worth spending extra money on. And I don't use absolutes lightly.


----------



## rutabaga

Airfare to Italy. I’m shocked that it was less than the preloved Chanel bag I recently bought


----------



## arnott

makeupbyomar said:


> These pair of Vessi's
> 
> View attachment 5414703




How are you liking these?  I'm considering getting a pair!  Do they run big or small?


----------



## GhstDreamer

Sunshine mama said:


> May we see pictures please??





Trust me it looks better irl lol. We were lying all over it and as you can see ny bf just had to move all the cushions around. Both will be custom made and we wanted different fabric and made some other slight changes. It is soooo comfy, probably the most comfortable couch I ever sat in.


----------



## GhstDreamer

Kevinaxx said:


> Ditto on the pictures!
> I’m contemplating between one that’s super comfy looking but also expensive (but I think pet friendly) vs a somewhat cheap one that isn’t bad looking but I don’t know… then there was the cloud one (Jonathan alder) that only comes in white and that’s never a good thing with me (messy/clumsy).
> 
> but couches can be pretty pricy (but worth it if it’s the right one imho).


Invest in a good sofa. I think it is the same as investing in a good mattress.


----------



## rutabaga

Kevinaxx said:


> Ditto on the pictures!
> I’m contemplating between one that’s super comfy looking but also expensive (but I think pet friendly) vs a somewhat cheap one that isn’t bad looking but I don’t know… then there was the cloud one (Jonathan alder) that only comes in white and that’s never a good thing with me (messy/clumsy).
> 
> but couches can be pretty pricy (but worth it if it’s the right one imho).



Have you seen the couches in person? I won’t buy one unless it passes my “butt test”. I wanted something with firm cushions that wouldn’t sag. I dislike the look and feel of a couch with misshapen cushions, it makes the couch look sloppy and old. We ended up buying one from Arhaus. With a pet, I’d probably get one with removable and washable slipcovers.


----------



## Kevinaxx

I haven’t brought yet because I haven’t tried it out… I like that, the butt test 




GhstDreamer said:


> View attachment 5424589
> 
> Trust me it looks better irl lol. We were lying all over it and as you can see ny bf just had to move all the cushions around. Both will be custom made and we wanted different fabric and made some other slight changes. It is soooo comfy, probably the most comfortable couch I ever sat in.


it looks really comfy!


----------



## Souzie

Christofle said:


> Such great haircare products! I love Oribe.


The shampoo lathers so luxuriously!! Oribe is great but I gotta say, the dry shampoo was not up to par.


----------



## cheremushki




----------



## Sunshine mama

cheremushki said:


> View attachment 5424975


Sooo elegant and classy.
Is this navy? It's so pretty.


----------



## cheremushki

Sunshine mama said:


> Sooo elegant and classy.
> Is this navy? It's so pretty.



It's black!  White was also very gorgeous.  I resisted this bag for so long but finally ended up purchasing.  LOVE it with my Ruby satchel strap, gives a whole new look!


----------



## GhstDreamer

rutabaga said:


> Have you seen the couches in person? I won’t buy one unless it passes my “butt test”. I wanted something with firm cushions that wouldn’t sag. I dislike the look and feel of a couch with misshapen cushions, it makes the couch look sloppy and old. We ended up buying one from Arhaus. With a pet, I’d probably get one with removable and washable slipcovers.



Agree on the firmer cushions! That is one of the requirements we asked for. We don't want it to be too soft right away - needs to be high density foam. And all the cushions have to be removable.


----------



## Sunshine mama

GhstDreamer said:


> View attachment 5424589
> 
> Trust me it looks better irl lol. We were lying all over it and as you can see ny bf just had to move all the cushions around. Both will be custom made and we wanted different fabric and made some other slight changes. It is soooo comfy, probably the most comfortable couch I ever sat in.


Oh! Sounds heavenly!!!


----------



## mariliz11

Steve Madden jelly sandals 


Some summer dresses and hair products too


----------



## Raquelle

I just recently discovered a new designer, Erin Niguel, and made my first purchase. The entire bag is hand-painted! This is perfect for the summer time in Manhattan! I love it!


----------



## arnott

Brian May Gold Coin!


----------



## Tyler_JP

A pair of Brora Cashmere Bed Socks - they are deliciously cozy!


----------



## arnott

A couple of Garfield blind boxes!  Do you like Cowboy or Sailor Garfield better?!


----------



## Chagall

The Louis Vuitton Mahina Bella Tote bag in noir.


----------



## JenJBS

A bottle of Slava Ukraine by Meleg Perfumes, in support of Ukraine.



They're also creating a men's cologne Leader of Men to honor Pres. Zelensky.


----------



## arnott

Just received my first pair of Vessi waterproof shoes!  I bought them in response to my shoes and socks getting soaked in the heavy rain last week!  I could literally feel the water squishing between my toes!    Can't wait to try them out in the rain tomorrow!


----------



## Vanilla Bean

wrong place nm


----------



## arnott

Got this floating frame from Michael's for my autographed picture for 50% off!


----------



## arnott

This handmade beaded Lovebird from Etsy!


----------



## maria28

Nothing big, but am very excited to place pre-order for this Final Fantasy 7 Shinra bangle.  Placed the pre-order as soon as I finished watching the 25th anniversary stream the other day


----------



## arnott

Some Legos:


----------



## cheremushki

Peony bouquet


----------



## SaraRep

Just made a wild scoop in a thriftshop! A pristine condition, vintage Prada bag!


----------



## cheremushki

SaraRep said:


> Just made a wild scoop in a thriftshop! A pristine condition, vintage Prada bag!


ohhh picture please!!


----------



## SaraRep

Ofc! Pic 1 , Pic 2 , Pic 3
I got it for 149€/156$ and the nylon is really in perfect condition! Only the tiiiiniiieeest signs of wear on the bottom corners but otherwise nothing!


----------



## Kevinaxx

Got this for my mom (on sale) hope she loves it (because she loves flowers and because of her thrift nature, I am the way I am with making sure I leave little to no money on the table except for the times where it’s more of an emotional/raok thing).


----------



## cheremushki

SaraRep said:


> Ofc! Pic 1 , Pic 2 , Pic 3
> I got it for 149€/156$ and the nylon is really in perfect condition! Only the tiiiiniiieeest signs of wear on the bottom corners but otherwise nothing!



I love a good thrift!  And great colour!


----------



## arnott

A Love Your Melon x National Geographic Sweatshirt for my Dad's Birthday!


----------



## cheremushki

String of turtles & pot.  I finally managed to hunt it down.
I swear, this is last plant I get this year.


----------



## maria28

Kevinaxx said:


> Got this for my mom (on sale) hope she loves it (because she loves flowers and because of her thrift nature, I am the way I am with making sure I leave little to no money on the table except for the times where it’s more of an emotional/raok thing).
> View attachment 5429221


Beautiful


----------



## GINA-MARIE

View attachment 5429552

I've been wanting these sandals for the longest time and FINALLY NM had them in my size!


----------



## maggiesze1

Another pair of Golden Goose


----------



## Souzie

H loafers for my DH's birthday..



And these just came for me..


----------



## Sunshine mama

arnott said:


> A Love Your Melon x National Geographic Sweatshirt for my Dad's Birthday!



So cute!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

These comfy shoes. Ugg sneaker sandals, and Nike Zoom Alphafly


----------



## arnott

Sunshine mama said:


> These comfy shoes. Ugg sneaker sandals, and Nike Zoom Alphafly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5430360
> View attachment 5430361
> View attachment 5430362




Love the middle Nikes!  I found them on the Nike website but can't tell if they are men's or women's so wasn't sure about the sizing.


----------



## arnott

arnott said:


> Just received my first pair of Vessi waterproof shoes!  I bought them in response to my shoes and socks getting soaked in the heavy rain last week!  I could literally feel the water squishing between my toes!    Can't wait to try them out in the rain tomorrow!





Alright, I bought another pair of Vessi waterproof shoes!  Someone posted these earlier and I liked them as soon as I saw them!  Do you prefer these yellow ones, or the pink pair I posted above?


----------



## Christofle

arnott said:


> Alright, I bought another pair of Vessi waterproof shoes!  Someone posted these earlier and I liked them as soon as I saw them!  Do you prefer these yellow ones, or the pink pair I posted above?



Yellow !!!!!


----------



## arnott

Christofle said:


> Yellow !!!!!




Thanks!  I liked the yellow from the start but I hate shoelaces because they always get undone, especially when I'm in a public place, my arms are full, and there is nowhere to sit for me to tie them!    They didn't have yellow in the laceless design so I got the pink.  Then I saw that they had the yellow in stock in my size so I snapped them up last Friday and now the yellow ones are completely sold out in all Women's sizes.


----------



## Christofle

arnott said:


> Thanks!  I liked the yellow from the start but I hate shoelaces because they always get undone, especially when I'm in a public place, my arms are full, and there is nowhere to sit for me to tie them!    They didn't have yellow in the laceless design so I got the pink.  Then I saw that they had the yellow in stock in my size so I snapped them up last Friday and now the yellow ones are completely sold out in all Women's sizes.


I would suggest switching all your laces to waxed flat laces! Round laces have a much high propensity to come undone.

Plus with laces  you can mix and match your look! (If you have a couple of dozen colours of laces on hand it can be a lot of fun)!


----------



## Sunshine mama

arnott said:


> Love the middle Nikes!  I found them on the Nike website but can't tell if they are men's or women's so wasn't sure about the sizing.


Thank you!
I got mine from the men's sizes. There should be a conversion table. I have both from women's and men's,  and they are exactly the same. It's just that there are more colors from the men's sizes.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Spathiphyllum  Diamond


----------



## Kimbashop

These Birkenstocks



This cute pink ROKA backpack (small size, very cute, perfect for days out)



This Gerlain perfume 


This easy summer dress:



This Pelene Numero Dix bag:


----------



## mariliz11

A pair of linen shorts from NAKD


A beach bag from H&M


Dior Addict lip maximizer, KIKO gloss and MAC lip glass


----------



## Souzie

I'm taking a break from lash extensions and wanted to try these magnetic lashes..




Also got some kajal..




And Hourglass brushes..


----------



## Kevinaxx

xsouzie said:


> I'm taking a break from lash extensions and wanted to try these magnetic lashes..


I love the girl who does my lashes but I would love to know how those work out for you! The lamps are killing me plus the glue… you can’t see it because it gets in my eyes


----------



## 880

GhstDreamer said:


> My bf and I bought 2 sofas. It looked beautiful in the showroom and crossing our fingers that they are worth the cost of a small car! Problem is we won't get them until maybe November or later as the company needs to source the fabric. We just hope to have them delivered before Christmas!





Kevinaxx said:


> I’m contemplating between one that’s super comfy looking but also expensive (but I think pet friendly) vs a somewhat cheap one that isn’t bad looking but I don’t know… then there was the cloud one (Jonathan alder) that only comes in white and that’s never a good thing with me (messy/clumsy).
> 
> but couches can be pretty pricy (but worth it if it’s the right one imho).





GhstDreamer said:


> Trust me it looks better irl lol. We were lying all over it and as you can see ny bf just had to move all the cushions around. Both will be custom made and we wanted different fabric and made some other slight changes. It is soooo comfy, probably the most comfortable couch I ever sat in.





rutabaga said:


> Have you seen the couches in person? I won’t buy one unless it passes my “butt test”.





GhstDreamer said:


> Agree on the firmer cushions! That is one of the requirements we asked for. We don't want it to be too soft right away - needs to be high density foam. And all the cushions have to be removable.



 removable cushions made of high density Material are expensive. white or light colors can be treated to be more resistant to stains. I like the butt test  

we’re finally commencing our year long gut renovation after a years delay. it’s 30% higher than a year ago, and our financial advisor is negotiating a price reduction. We also paid half of our Lutron light system bill today to lock in the price.


----------



## arnott

Garfield yai!


----------



## rutabaga

Vitruvi lavender and eucalyptus essential oils during their summer sale!


----------



## Souzie

Kevinaxx said:


> I love the girl who does my lashes but I would love to know how those work out for you! The lamps are killing me plus the glue… you can’t see it because it gets in my eyes


For sure, I'll let you know when I try them out!


----------



## Tyler_JP

Get yours!


----------



## Kevinaxx

It’s actually $14.99 in store and 50% off.
I’m a sucker for sparkly stuff and it’s just mainly for bumming around/


----------



## DME

Tyler_JP said:


> Get yours!



LOVE this! Can I ask where you got it?DD and I both want one.


----------



## Kevinaxx

Rothy’s ballet flats. I love this shimmery color.


----------



## Tyler_JP

DME said:


> LOVE this! Can I ask where you got it?DD and I both want one.


Yes! I got mine from Printerval, but they are on Etsy, as well.


----------



## poleneceline

Fancy lunch for my dad's birthday. Burgers, steak, and lobster.


----------



## DME

Kevinaxx said:


> Rothy’s ballet flats. I love this shimmery color.
> 
> View attachment 5434343



Passed by a Rothy’s store in Georgetown (Washington, DC, USA) and was wondering how they wear?


----------



## Kevinaxx

DME said:


> Passed by a Rothy’s store in Georgetown (Washington, DC, USA) and was wondering how they wear?


I just picked them up in valley fair.  Felt comfy wearing them and am looking forward to being able to throw them in the washer.


----------



## arnott




----------



## violina

Citizen Star Wars Darth Vader watch as a gift for my husband for our upcoming anniversary


----------



## *Jenn*

This sweet little pic for my new office at work 
Goodwill - $4!


----------



## Souzie

Kevinaxx said:


> I love the girl who does my lashes but I would love to know how those work out for you! The lamps are killing me plus the glue… you can’t see it because it gets in my eyes


Okay, here's my take on magnetic lashes. They do work. I wore them for 7 hours and the lashes stayed put. The eyeliner though, is a little tacky so it takes some getting used to. The lashes themselves are light and feel comfortable. I couldn't do false strip lashes because I could never get the glue on right and the lashes were so heavy. I wore them for my wedding and it felt like my eyes were half closed even though they weren't!   

One thing...the eyeliner is very difficult to wash off. I had to use a combination of oil and cleanser and scrubbed with a face cloth to get it off. Also, the kit I got comes with some crazy long lashes so you might have to trim them. All in all, I would give these a thumbs up. But I probably wouldn't wear them every day only because it's so hard to remove the eyeliner. I'm going back to lash extensions soon but if you want an occasional pick me up, magnetic lashes are a pretty good alternative! For your viewing pleasure.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

These Sperry x Jaws collaboration--Jaws 2 version!

Jaws & Jaws 2 are among my all time favorite movies! I definitely watch every year at the start of summer.


----------



## Kevinaxx

xsouzie said:


> Okay, here's my take on magnetic lashes. They do work. I wore them for 7 hours and the lashes stayed put. The eyeliner though, is a little tacky so it takes some getting used to. The lashes themselves are light and feel comfortable. I couldn't do false strip lashes because I could never get the glue on right and the lashes were so heavy. I wore them for my wedding and it felt like my eyes were half closed even though they weren't!
> 
> One thing...the eyeliner is very difficult to wash off. I had to use a combination of oil and cleanser and scrubbed with a face cloth to get it off. Also, the kit I got comes with some crazy long lashes so you might have to trim them. All in all, I would give these a thumbs up. But I probably wouldn't wear them every day only because it's so hard to remove the eyeliner. I'm going back to lash extensions soon but if you want an occasional pick me up, magnetic lashes are a pretty good alternative! For your viewing pleasure.
> 
> View attachment 5434617


Thank you so much and the lashes look amazing.

I feel like with lash extension the glue is a bit much but not as much as you’d describe for the self applying one on your wedding day (I couldn’t even get them on myself).

i’ll have to check it out.


----------



## Souzie

Kevinaxx said:


> Thank you so much and the lashes look amazing.
> 
> I feel like with lash extension the glue is a bit much but not as much as you’d describe for the self applying one on your wedding day (I couldn’t even get them on myself).
> 
> i’ll have to check it out.


Haha same...my MUA put them on!


----------



## Christofle

Two alchemy pillows in cream (so not this one) from her Instagram live sale.


----------



## maggiesze1

Couldn't resist sales...lol

Stella McCartney mini falabella in Navy? from Saks off fifth



Stella McCartney cross body in Citrus from mytheresa


----------



## Christofle

A large crystal tower with exposed geode like finish.

A much nicer version of this! Also from the same Instagram live sale.


----------



## Kevinaxx

Couldn’t resist the color and was a little splurge on myself, pat on back so to speak for the work $ in Q1.


----------



## abetterlogic

Okay


----------



## Tyler_JP

A trip to Tulum next Spring... Somehow I've never been to Mexico!


----------



## arnott

This just arrived all the way from England!


----------



## JenJBS

Revo sunglasses.


----------



## LVLoveaffair

Tyler_JP said:


> A trip to Tulum next Spring... Somehow I've never been to Mexico!


Tulum is on my list! I’ve been to Cancun twice and one time during a Cat Three Hurricane - Hurricane Roxana. I’m dating myself lol


----------



## Tyler_JP

This beautiful coffee table book showcasing the life and career of *Jean Seberg* - the American actress who became an icon of French New Wave cinema - she is one of my favorites.


----------



## arnott

Here's a closeup of my Paddington Bear!  I bought him because he's holding his suitcase!


----------



## maggiesze1

I think I finally found my dream color in my favorite bag style!! Lilac mini Stella falabella with oil slick hw!


----------



## Le Rouge et le Noir

Just about half an hour ago, I bought the Cole Oroton bucket bag in black which is made of smooth leather. I love its aesthetics.








						Oroton Cole Black Bucket Bag
					

Discover everyday Australian luxury with the Cole Bucket Bag, available online and instore. Shop now with free shipping and free returns*.




					oroton.com


----------



## JenJBS

Gucci sunglasses.


----------



## oreo713

skyqueen said:


> Got my safety pin earrings...fun and unique! Not a lot of bling...glad I got the higher carat weight. Nice alternative to hoops!
> 
> View attachment 5270225


These are beautiful Skyqueen.  I just received an Anita Ko black gold/black diamod safety in earring, but it doesn't look as long as yours do.  If you don't mind me asking, how long are yours?  I'm also finding it difficult to put on....guess I'm getting too old!  lol  I'm considering returning them to the RealReal.  Thanks sweetie and enjoy yours!!!


----------



## skyqueen

oreo713 said:


> These are beautiful Skyqueen.  I just received an Anita Ko black gold/black diamod safety in earring, but it doesn't look as long as yours do.  If you don't mind me asking, how long are yours?  I'm also finding it difficult to put on....guess I'm getting too old!  lol  I'm considering returning them to the RealReal.  Thanks sweetie and enjoy yours!!!


I bought mine from TRR, too . Takes a couple tries to thread through the ear...make sure the wire is straight going through your ear hole. I've seen the AK black gold/black diamond...very cool  
Here are the details..........

*Metal Type: *14K Yellow Gold
*Marks: *14K
*Metal Finish: *High Polish
*Total Item Weight (g): *4.0
*Clasp Style: *Earwire
*Gemstone: *Diamond
*Carat Total Weight: *0.62
*Stone Count: *186
*Stone Shape: *Single Cut
*Color Grade: *Near Colorless
*Clarity Grade: *Slightly Included
*Measurements: *Length 1.2"; Width 0.4"


----------



## oreo713

skyqueen said:


> I bought mine from TRR, too . Takes a couple tries to thread through the ear...make sure the wire is straight going through your ear hole. I've seen the AK black gold/black diamond...very cool
> Here are the details..........
> 
> *Metal Type: *14K Yellow Gold
> *Marks: *14K
> *Metal Finish: *High Polish
> *Total Item Weight (g): *4.0
> *Clasp Style: *Earwire
> *Gemstone: *Diamond
> *Carat Total Weight: *0.62
> *Stone Count: *186
> *Stone Shape: *Single Cut
> *Color Grade: *Near Colorless
> *Clarity Grade: *Slightly Included
> *Measurements: *Length 1.2"; Width 0.4"


Thanks Sky...If I can put it on without ripping my earlobe, I'll take a picture.  I also purchased a pair of 12mm blackgold/black diamond thin huggies to wear on the other side, but they're a bit too small for my large earlobes.     I'm finding the one from Anita Ko a bit small for me. According to TRR here are the specs...



*ANITA KO
18K Diamond Safety Pin Drop Earring*
*Description*

18K Black Gold
Details

*Metal Type: *18K Black Gold
*Marks: *18K, 750, Designer Signature
*Total Item Weight (g): *1.7
*Gemstone: *Diamond
*Carat Weight: *0.48
*Stone Count: *98
*Stone Shape: *Round Brilliant
*Color Grade: *Color Enhanced
*Diamond Hue: *Black
*Measurements: *Length 0.9“, Width 0.1“


----------



## skyqueen

oreo713 said:


> Thanks Sky...If I can put it on without ripping my earlobe, I'll take a picture.  I also purchased a pair of 12mm blackgold/black diamond thin huggies to wear on the other side, but they're a bit too small for my large earlobes.     I'm finding the one from Anita Ko a bit small for me. According to TRR here are the specs...
> 
> Post a pic! They sound great but are a tad smaller than mine.
> 
> *ANITA KO
> 18K Diamond Safety Pin Drop Earring*
> *Description*
> 
> 18K Black Gold
> Details
> 
> *Metal Type: *18K Black Gold
> *Marks: *18K, 750, Designer Signature
> *Total Item Weight (g): *1.7
> *Gemstone: *Diamond
> *Carat Weight: *0.48
> *Stone Count: *98
> *Stone Shape: *Round Brilliant
> *Color Grade: *Color Enhanced
> *Diamond Hue: *Black
> *Measurements: *Length 0.9“, Width 0.1“


----------



## maggiesze1

This beautiful pin from Loren Hope! Yay for sales!


----------



## arnott

Custom framing from Michael's!  Just picked this up today:


----------



## Kevinaxx

Pretty pumped.


Have had my eye on the contemporary printed pieces ^ and was a bit disappointed with the few pieces I picked up at heath ceramics (wayyyy expensive in comparison).


----------



## maggiesze1

Decided to try a new brand...isnt this the cutest print?

Marni trunk bag in poplin pink


----------



## Souzie

Going to try my hand at some cat eyes. Just got this winged eyeliner stamping kit..




H Legend sandals..


----------



## Kevinaxx




----------



## makeupbyomar

Bulk brush cleaner. They threw in a small spray version for free... It smells like cupcake, yum


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Flatware with an emblem stamped on the front of the head seems odd to me.


----------



## maria28

Purchased a couple of items for my teenage son.

A Vintage Gucci messenger bag. I remember seeing this bag in store back in the days & didn’t expect to find one in such good condition. The seller included the original receipt as well. This one def gave me a nostalgic feel.

And a (new with tags) Burberry scarf.

Both items bought from VC & arrived yesterday.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

New fun jewelry, don't need it...but I wanted it! Monica Vinader Muse ring:


----------



## Kevinaxx

^love the pattern, for work or fun.

For my mom (I buy random things for her I see I think she’d like but never buy for herself):


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## SisiNG

New girly glasses (green ones) and a second hand Burberry canvas tote. I have found immense pleasure in changing up my look these days and finding things that align with my target look is always so exciting.


----------



## purly

I bought a few things at the coach sale this past weekend. It's been a while since I got a new bag and those mini keychain purses they sell now are darling.


----------



## Winiebean

New Versace dress from Saks sale.


----------



## JenJBS

Winiebean said:


> New Versace dress from Saks sale.
> View attachment 5442469
> 
> View attachment 5442467



Lovely dress!


----------



## arnott

This Pin!


----------



## rutabaga

I’ve had this blazer on my wishlist for a while now. A 15% off code made me do it:


I also snagged this VB blazer on sale:



Swim trunks for DH:


I get early access to shop the Nordstrom anniversary sale tonight but I may need to tap out!


----------



## skyqueen

rutabaga said:


> I’ve had this blazer on my wishlist for a while now. A 15% off code made me do it:
> View attachment 5443067
> 
> I also snagged this VB blazer on sale:
> 
> View attachment 5443070
> 
> Swim trunks for DH:
> View attachment 5443076
> 
> I get early access to shop the Nordstrom anniversary sale tonight but I may need to tap out!


Love the cream blazer…so classic!


----------



## rutabaga

skyqueen said:


> Love the cream blazer…so classic!


Hoping I don’t spill anything on it!


----------



## arnott

This bowl!


----------



## cheremushki

4 bottles of fountain pen inks.


----------



## arnott

Happy Socks!


----------



## loves

Just paid the final instalment for a tiny apartment downtown, my next goal is to get another one I’ve been eyeing    (won’t be able to afford that for a few years). Then I got a couple of Fendi basket bags and Chanel 22 bags, some Chanel rtw, shoes and accessories; they seem quite the bargain in comparison to my apartment’s price tag.


----------



## Angelblake

Waiting for this cutie.


----------



## Christofle

cheremushki said:


> View attachment 5444293
> 
> View attachment 5444294
> View attachment 5444295
> View attachment 5444297
> View attachment 5444296
> 
> 
> 4 bottles of fountain pen inks.


Thank you for sharing the inks! They have lovely shading and I am quite smitten with “sunset”. I think it might look marvellous with a OBBB!


----------



## cheremushki

Christofle said:


> Thank you for sharing the inks! They have lovely shading and I am quite smitten with “sunset”. I think it might look marvellous with a OBBB!



Oh nice pen for sure.  Just make sure it's medium nib or fatter.  It's shimmer ink.


----------



## Christofle

cheremushki said:


> Oh nice pen for sure.  Just make sure it's medium nib or fatter.  It's shimmer ink.


Thanks for the fair warning! That’s why I was thinking of an oblique tripple broad! The ink would probably kill my Sailors though…


----------



## cheremushki

Christofle said:


> Thanks for the fair warning! That’s why I was thinking of an oblique tripple broad! The ink would probably kill my Sailors though…


When I googled OBBB, it showed me mont blanc, so that's what I assumed you were talking about!  But I never even knew triple broad was a thing!

Sailor saihyo is my grail pen.

Also last thing I bought: tub of an ice cream.


----------



## Christofle

cheremushki said:


> When I googled OBBB, it showed me mont blanc, so that's what I assumed you were talking about!  But I never even knew triple broad was a thing!
> 
> Sailor saihyo is my grail pen.
> 
> Also last thing I bought: tub of an ice cream.


The progear is an amazing pen and the saihyo makes a great pen even better! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Have not bought a pen in a while… time to browse the net.

Last thing I bought:
I added a white suede dust bag to my tote order! The fabric dust bag won’t cut it!


----------



## Souzie

Cat scratcher..




Microwave lid..




Broke my mirror so had to get a new one. I just love Chanel packaging.


----------



## Christofle

A pixi toy with two refills


----------



## arnott

My 4th pair of Vessi Shoes in a month!



They are in the latest limited edition colour Fig Green!  Which did I choose green?  To complete my shoe rainbow!


----------



## maggiesze1

Hot pink PS1 tiny...


----------



## arnott

I've been after this Rooster Coin for 5 years as it sold out immediately in 2017 and I wasn't able to get one.  Finally got one from eBay!


----------



## 880

Furla Furla 1927 Wicker Mini Bag - Farfetch
					

Shop Furla Furla 1927 wicker mini bag




					www.farfetch.com
				




for my best friends daughter or cousins daughter. Thought it was very cute


----------



## skyqueen

Olaplex clarifying shampoo...excellent reviews! Not for everyday use but good for removing product build-up, periodically. 



			https://www.sephora.com/product/no-4c-bond-maintenance-clarifying-shampoo-P500624?skuId=2589760&%24deep_link=true&om_mmc=tr-us_1db37333-f6fa-4fa6-994e-e94c24049188-he-transactiondetails-lineitem-NON_BI&emtc2=1db37333-f6fa-4fa6-994e-e94c24049188&emcampaign=US_Order_Confirmation_DRTM&emlid=7055ae7b98c7476282549667c8536685&emaid&ematg=1366587986&emcid=37751946&promo&viq_epid=e149901e-12eb-4267-b26b-19b1a52363ba%7C37751946&%243p=e_ep&_branch_match_id=1076485878215894915&utm_medium=Email%20Epsilon&_branch_referrer=H4sIAAAAAAAAA42Ry27DIBBFv8bdkdi8qRRVbaJIWTSp%2BlgjjMcJirEpxs3vFzvqvhKLy8y9Z3hcUgrj43o9QrgM0axMCKvO9dc1CU8FpiRsQEN4yHKI7ux60%2BkpdpvLHCvIc4H3ed1ut9UfwA4%2BV0IcmsmmrN5YWXJMC7Ifr9OhKcgOM6kELwvMM7UBCHoemBspTpCrg9fe22WPplFXTU0EIQS1vDWItoYjpSggUNRiWlJVSYkugFI0%2FWhsckPfQDKuG1Hmgkvg0fF01C%2BHzAafLM7o%2F0AXuzU%2BGHfuc%2BbrQ59iA1Fvh7510Zt5lN69f74uzs7NlxMlYwZEraQVVHAsMaOKc2ElI5xLtljNYr3LdJ6Pk3tMCiX5fejSJ0KwStG5lJ%2FTD%2FfIj%2FvOH7IYoKJKlRWgCkONKOYC1ZjXqFJ1ZRgmnNSmwExs%2F0i%2F0nvs5%2B0BAAA%3D


----------



## CaviarChanel

Returned the Birkenstock Bend ..
and bought this instead - Ecco soft 7 
(after some researching here at the forum)


----------



## *Jenn*

booked our christmas photo session! not until november, but the slots book up so fast.


----------



## Kevinaxx

skyqueen said:


> Olaplex clarifying shampoo...excellent reviews! Not for everyday use but good for removing product build-up, periodically.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.sephora.com/product/no-4c-bond-maintenance-clarifying-shampoo-P500624?skuId=2589760&%24deep_link=true&om_mmc=tr-us_1db37333-f6fa-4fa6-994e-e94c24049188-he-transactiondetails-lineitem-NON_BI&emtc2=1db37333-f6fa-4fa6-994e-e94c24049188&emcampaign=US_Order_Confirmation_DRTM&emlid=7055ae7b98c7476282549667c8536685&emaid&ematg=1366587986&emcid=37751946&promo&viq_epid=e149901e-12eb-4267-b26b-19b1a52363ba%7C37751946&%243p=e_ep&_branch_match_id=1076485878215894915&utm_medium=Email%20Epsilon&_branch_referrer=H4sIAAAAAAAAA42Ry27DIBBFv8bdkdi8qRRVbaJIWTSp%2BlgjjMcJirEpxs3vFzvqvhKLy8y9Z3hcUgrj43o9QrgM0axMCKvO9dc1CU8FpiRsQEN4yHKI7ux60%2BkpdpvLHCvIc4H3ed1ut9UfwA4%2BV0IcmsmmrN5YWXJMC7Ifr9OhKcgOM6kELwvMM7UBCHoemBspTpCrg9fe22WPplFXTU0EIQS1vDWItoYjpSggUNRiWlJVSYkugFI0%2FWhsckPfQDKuG1Hmgkvg0fF01C%2BHzAafLM7o%2F0AXuzU%2BGHfuc%2BbrQ59iA1Fvh7510Zt5lN69f74uzs7NlxMlYwZEraQVVHAsMaOKc2ElI5xLtljNYr3LdJ6Pk3tMCiX5fejSJ0KwStG5lJ%2FTD%2FfIj%2FvOH7IYoKJKlRWgCkONKOYC1ZjXqFJ1ZRgmnNSmwExs%2F0i%2F0nvs5%2B0BAAA%3D


I loveeeee olapex. Expensive but worth it.


*Jenn* said:


> booked our christmas photo session! not until november, but the slots book up so fast.


Anything good lately I feel needs to be booked in advance. Hair stylist. Doctor. Contractors.


----------



## arnott

Officially licensed Care Bears Merch!


----------



## coniglietta

Lacoste t-shirts, 3CE make up and mini bucket bag


----------



## bibogirl

I couldn’t resist today. A new collar for my pit bull. The Goyard “Franklin” in sky blue. Too bad it’ll be rainy and grey out this whole weekend. I want to do a photo shoot in the park.


----------



## Kevinaxx

Traded my blue green round toe flats for the pointy flats because this style is more flattering.  Wish I could have had it in that color too but oh well.


----------



## arnott




----------



## skyqueen

Rails Perry Hensey top


----------



## JenJBS

bibogirl said:


> I couldn’t resist today. A new collar for my pit bull. The Goyard “Franklin” in sky blue. Too bad it’ll be rainy and grey out this whole weekend. I want to do a photo shoot in the park.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5510863
> View attachment 5510864



Such a sweet face!!!       Name?


----------



## bibogirl

JenJBS said:


> Such a sweet face!!!       Name?


Bibo.  American pronounciation is Bee-boe. In my native language it essentially means like a fun party or when something is lit. And he’s definitely a party


----------



## bibogirl

Kevinaxx said:


> Traded my blue green round toe flats for the pointy flats because this style is more flattering.  Wish I could have had it in that color too but oh well.
> 
> View attachment 5510866


These look so nice. I’ve always wondered - are they comfortable? Can you throw them in the washing machine?


----------



## Kevinaxx

bibogirl said:


> These look so nice. I’ve always wondered - are they comfortable? Can you throw them in the washing machine?


They feel comfortable but I haven’t worn them yet, they can be thrown in the washer which is part of the appeal.


----------



## arnott

Hot Topic Haul:


----------



## Grande Latte

I bought an AirPods 3 case.


----------



## Hurrem1001

I bought some cotton and had some skirts made for summer. The nice thing about the design is they are wrap skirts. I can also wear them as a strapless dress, or a dress that’s strapless on one shoulder, and covered on the other. Really versatile, and incredibly cheap too!


----------



## Kevinaxx

I can’t seem to help myself (plants) but I’m feeling good because I shopped small.

Philodendron moonlight and cordatum.   



Sansevieria braid


----------



## mariliz11

Valentino pearl earrings


----------



## Kevinaxx




----------



## *Jenn*

Handmade cloth pads by an old friend!


----------



## bibogirl

Last purchase before my no-buy. Adidas X Gucci mini horsebit crossbody. Picked it up last night.


----------



## arnott




----------



## Sunshine mama

bibogirl said:


> Last purchase before my no-buy. Adidas X Gucci mini horsebit crossbody. Picked it up last night.
> 
> View attachment 5538859


Cute!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Not very glamorous. I got a solar system installation.  So excited! I can't wait to be harnessing power from the sun!


----------



## arnott

I'm going to be walking on clouds!


----------



## Kevinaxx

Wasn’t sure if I’d keep it as the smallest size (I’m told) is 65 and 62 is pretty loose on me.

I love it though. 

I’ve been wanting one of these printed bangles in/out for awhile now but haven’t found a print I had to have until now.


----------



## maggiesze1

These rainbow bobby pins from Kate Spade


----------



## ShinyCquin

fettfleck said:


> An armadillo wicker bag by Serpui. It was to cute to leave it behind…!
> 
> View attachment 5375182
> 
> View attachment 5375181


OMG! I just pulled the trigger on the last one in stock at NM!! I had to! I have the KS Armadillo that’s precious but this dillo is pretty awesome!


----------



## JenJBS

Just ordered the Maison Tahite perfumes discovery scent with their vanilla and chocolate scents.

Floranilla
Vanexstasy
Sel Vanille
Vanilla2
Vanillade
Cacao Libertine
Cacao2
Carnal Cacao
Vicious Cacao
Cacao in the Sun


----------



## Sunshine mama

These straps. I started with one, and then ended with 5.   They are extremely comfy, and they add a little edginess and a slight bling due to the hardware.


----------



## skyqueen

Johnny Was...perfect for life on Cape Cod!


----------



## Kevinaxx

New plants from TJ. They were low enough in $ (7.50 each) that I felt bold enough to buy them without knowing anything (eg care).


----------



## Souzie

Gucci cardigan..




And sneakers..


----------



## Jhaanviarya

My last purchase was this kokum butter


----------



## Kevinaxx

Lately I’ve found myself buying kids either boys or girls. Better fit and pricing, this I just love the color, material and it’s a casual off-work only top. (hard to see but the color reminds me of my catholic school days uniform, which is a throwback for me, I love dressing up but I also have my bum around days)


Plant starters:


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kevinaxx said:


> Lately I’ve found myself buying kids either boys or girls. Better fit and pricing, this I just love the color, material and it’s a casual off-work only top.
> View attachment 5579801
> 
> Plant starters:
> View attachment 5579803
> View attachment 5579804
> View attachment 5579806


Love the plants!!


----------



## Kevinaxx

Sunshine mama said:


> Love the plants!!


I’m very excited to have my own mini garden  

Stocked up on misc household stuff in bulk like tide pods, mrs. meyer lavender soap refill 33 fl oz, toothpaste etc but my favorite:




Inside:


----------



## Kevinaxx




----------



## Sunshine mama

Kevinaxx said:


> I’m very excited to have my own mini garden
> 
> Stocked up on misc household stuff in bulk like tide pods, mrs. meyer lavender soap refill 33 fl oz, toothpaste etc but my favorite:
> 
> View attachment 5579945
> 
> 
> Inside:
> View attachment 5579946
> 
> View attachment 5579947


Have fun coloring!


----------



## arnott




----------



## GhstDreamer

P448 John Sneakers in black. I read how comfortable these shoes are and decided to give it a try. They arrived yesterday and I have to agree, they are very comfortable to wear even after a couple of hours of walking.


----------



## cheremushki

I caved.
I don't own any AC or fan, but had to get one.



			https://www.bestbuy.ca/en-ca/product/honeywell-honeywell-8-tabletop-air-circulator-fan-ht-900c-ht-900c/10137106?cmp=seo-10137106


----------



## JenJBS

iPhone13.  Can't stand the thought of another new phone full of bloatware, so going from Android to iOS.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Yesterday evening, a prime. Paid all cash so I'm counting it as a last purchase. Will be eating top ramen for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Kevinaxx

Philodendron Jose Buono (highly variegated)


----------



## Naminé

Another ticket to see Lion King: the Musical again, for the second time! I  just saw it yesterday, too.  So excited!!


----------



## JenJBS

A brown  paper leather bag, for when I only need a few things from the grocery store. From an Etsy shop. Truly hand made.

'This soft leather starts off light brown, then is hand-dyed brown, washed, polished, randomly dyed brown, washed and finished. The result is a piece of unique and raw soft leather.

The bag is hand stitched. The interior is non-lined, keeping a natural touch of suede leather.'


----------



## Naminé

JenJBS said:


> A brown  paper leather bag, for when I only need a few things from the grocery store. From an Etsy shop. Truly hand made.
> 
> 'This soft leather starts off light brown, then is hand-dyed brown, washed, polished, randomly dyed brown, washed and finished. The result is a piece of unique and raw soft leather.
> 
> The bag is hand stitched. The interior is non-lined, keeping a natural touch of suede leather.'
> 
> View attachment 5583681


So cute!!


----------



## JenJBS

Naminé said:


> So cute!!



Thank you!


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Tory Burch Hank sneakers, so cute in person! On sale at N.com:

Perfect for summer/fall transition


----------



## Kevinaxx

I’ve been buying boys/kids clothes lately for better fit and cuter patterns.  The pricing is better too.




And this chunky sweater that sits a bit off shoulder. More of a cream white.


----------



## whateve

Kevinaxx said:


> I’ve been buying boys/kids clothes lately for better fit and cuter patterns.  The pricing is better too.
> 
> View attachment 5585998
> 
> 
> And this chunky sweater that sits a bit off shoulder. More of a cream white.
> 
> View attachment 5585997


I used to do that. You can get a lot of things cheaper that way. Some of the larger kids sizes are pretty big so you can do it even if you aren't tiny.


----------



## Kevinaxx

whateve said:


> I used to do that. You can get a lot of things cheaper that way. Some of the larger kids sizes are pretty big so you can do it even if you aren't tiny.


100%! I’m not tiny at all lol.

I used to wear kids clothes from gap but the neckline was horrible.

The ones now, either because I’m looking at Uniqlo or the boys section, isn’t as high on my neck so it feels like I’m being choked.

I also like shopping from mens side occasionally too. Depends on the brand/design.


----------



## whateve

Kevinaxx said:


> 100%! I’m not tiny at all lol.
> 
> I used to wear kids clothes from gap but the neckline was horrible.
> 
> The ones now, either because I’m looking at Uniqlo or the boys section, isn’t as high on my neck so it feels like I’m being choked.
> 
> I also like shopping from mens side occasionally too. Depends on the brand/design.


Years ago, I bought a kid's down jacket from Land's End. I think it was identical to the adult version except that it was cheaper. I don't think I've found too many men's things that fit me. The flannel and waffle shirts are always thicker and warmer for men than for women.


----------



## 880

Mini cheddar stuffed crackers from Whole Foods 
delicious processed food stuff (which is sometimes a necessary treat)


i sometimes have mens clothes cut down to fit.
can be cheaper and better


----------



## Kevinaxx

whateve said:


> Years ago, I bought a kid's down jacket from Land's End. I think it was identical to the adult version except that it was cheaper. I don't think I've found too many men's things that fit me. The flannel and waffle shirts are always thicker and warmer for men than for women.


I actually love that. Granted my closet isn’t full of mens/kids clothes lol, but I have a few flannels/unisex shirts I like to wear.

I’ve also found bags/SLG for men to be cheaper slightly. And I have a preference for that when looking for clean classic lines.



880 said:


> Mini cheddar stuffed crackers from Whole Foods
> delicious processed food stuff (which is sometimes a necessary treat)
> 
> 
> i sometimes have mens clothes cut down to fit.
> can be cheaper and better


If I find a really good tailor I might do that.


----------



## whateve

Kevinaxx said:


> I actually love that. Granted my closet isn’t full of mens/kids clothes lol, but I have a few flannels/unisex shirts I like to wear.
> 
> I’ve also found bags/SLG for men to be cheaper slightly. And I have a preference for that when looking for clean classic lines.
> 
> 
> If I find a really good tailor I might do that.


A lot of times, the men's wallets will be made with nicer leather.


----------



## Souzie

Tickets to the Bridgerton Experience..




And this Regency gown..


----------



## Kevinaxx

& a pair of gilly hicks joggers & a thai constellation xD


----------



## maria28

Dress & chiffon top from Redbubble…I chose Cactuar & Moogle prints this time.

Redbubble is having 25% off until 19th august.  Code is : INSPIRED

(I’m not affiliated with Redbubble, I just really like their products…from clothing to home items, so sharing code here in case anyone is interested).


----------



## maria28

Souzie said:


> Tickets to the Bridgerton Experience..
> 
> View attachment 5588797
> 
> 
> And this Regency gown..
> 
> View attachment 5588798
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful dress


----------



## Souzie

@maria28: I'm wearing it to The Queen's Ball. Can't wait to play dress up!


----------



## yourmelody

coffeeeeeee


----------



## whateve

These shoes


----------



## DME

whateve said:


> These shoes
> 
> View attachment 5591744


Super cute! May I ask who makes them?


----------



## whateve

DME said:


> Super cute! May I ask who makes them?


Thanks! They're from Cariuma.


----------



## DME

whateve said:


> Thanks! They're from Cariuma.


OMG, I’m looking at their website now and they have Peanuts shoes!


----------



## JenJBS

MacBook Air in gold. Such a gorgeous color!      Plus a full size keyboard and trackpad for when I have it docked, but those aren't the gorgeous gold color.


----------



## JenJBS

rethamartin said:


> this is such a beauty...


Thank you!


----------



## maggiesze1

Pre-ordered these Golden Goose sneakers from Marissa collections


----------



## 880

Sfogliatelle and a cortado from a local place


----------



## maria28

Took my 16 year old for gift shopping in boutique yesterday cause I wanted to make sure he gets a coat that fits well.  He opted for the car coat after trying on a few items.

I got myself sneakers cleaner solution from Selfridges after hubby & kids commented on how dirty my white sneakers are


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

My last big purchase was my new iMac, and I bought it in yellow. My other Mac was from 2012, so it was time to upgrade.


----------



## maggiesze1

Just got my dream Hot pink color Stella mini falabella I've been waiting for!!


----------



## skyqueen

I LOVE ponchos/shawls/capes! Found this BareFoot Dreams fringe poncho a while ago and forgot about it. Imagine my surprise when I remembered and it was on SALE! Also, a Restoration Kira turtleneck in black and chesnut on SALE!






						@nacelle/nacelle-starter
					






					www.barefootdreams.com
				












						Kira Top
					

On top of it. The Kira is relaxed fitting throughout and has a turtleneck to keep you extra warm and toasty.




					www.thereformation.com


----------



## Souzie

A spatula. I burned mine the other day. 



Korean exfoliating washcloths..



Curling rods..



And ebooks..


----------



## BritAbroad

Umbrellas...
I've been designing my own for the last year or so and I have 2 more antique Art Nouveau gold and silver handles awaiting their new canopies.
I was so tired of boring, plastic, poor quality umbrellas that eventually would break - or I'd put them down and lose them whilst out and about...


----------



## whateve

BritAbroad said:


> Umbrellas...
> I've been designing my own for the last year or so and I have 2 more antique Art Nouveau gold and silver handles awaiting their new canopies.
> I was so tired of boring, plastic, poor quality umbrellas that eventually would break - or I'd put them down and lose them whilst out and about...
> 
> View attachment 5602239
> 
> 
> View attachment 5602242
> 
> 
> View attachment 5602248
> 
> 
> View attachment 5602249
> 
> 
> View attachment 5602250


These are beautiful!  I don't own an umbrella. It rarely rains here.


----------



## BritAbroad

Thank you! @whateve 
I use the ivory ones for sunshade in Summer too, the canopies are rated 50+ and I'm so pasty white, any sun cover is welcomed.


----------



## BritAbroad

Pop Art Suzy said:


> My last big purchase was my new iMac, and I bought it in yellow. My other Mac was from 2012, so it was time to upgrade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5599598
> View attachment 5599599


LOVE that color!


----------



## Kevinaxx

Got myself another humidifier (but for my condo this time, gonna surround my plants with it).

And vinegar to clean this one with, probably will reactivate the one one at work. Stopped because my plants died but I’m trying again.




And picked up this book.


----------



## whateve

Kevinaxx said:


> Got myself another humidifier (but for my condo this time, gonna surround my plants with it).
> 
> And vinegar to clean this one with, probably will reactivate the one one at work. Stopped because my plants died but I’m trying again.
> View attachment 5603815
> 
> View attachment 5603816
> 
> And picked up this book.
> View attachment 5603817


What are you going to make?


----------



## Kevinaxx

whateve said:


> What are you going to make?


I’ve never knitted before but I wanted to make roughly 90% of the items in there. I think I’m going to start off in the beginning with the square scarf and work my way up the different patterns…


----------



## nyeredzi

Kevinaxx said:


> I’ve never knitted before but I wanted to make roughly 90% of the items in there. I think I’m going to start off in the beginning with the square scarf and work my way up the different patterns…


Ooh, post pics! I'm a knitter (or was/am when I used to have time) and love to see others' pics. I'm finishing up a sweater myself (2 years in). It looks like a lot of the knits in that book are with fine gauge yarn. Many have very interesting construction. Let us know how the scarf goes.


----------



## whateve

nyeredzi said:


> Ooh, post pics! I'm a knitter (or was/am when I used to have time) and love to see others' pics. I'm finishing up a sweater myself (2 years in). It looks like a lot of the knits in that book are with fine gauge yarn. Many have very interesting construction. Let us know how the scarf goes.


I don't have the patience for fine gauge anymore. I remember making things on size 1 and 2 needles! Now I prefer thick chunky yarns that work up fast.


----------



## whateve

Kevinaxx said:


> I’ve never knitted before but I wanted to make roughly 90% of the items in there. I think I’m going to start off in the beginning with the square scarf and work my way up the different patterns…


In the beginning you should count your stitches at the end of every row. It is common for beginners to accidentally drop or add stitches.


----------



## nyeredzi

whateve said:


> I don't have the patience for fine gauge anymore. I remember making things on size 1 and 2 needles! Now I prefer thick chunky yarns that work up fast.


 This sweater is on size 2s. I hope you can post your chunky knits and @Kevinaxx can post their scarf somewhere on this site. I only have like 1 inch left of my sweater sleeve, and then will weave in the ends and be done! If you're taking suggestions, Kevinaxx, I'd recommend one small project first, like a square dishcloth, just to practice learning. and purposely drop some stitches to practice picking them back up, a much more important skill in knitting than crochet.


----------



## Kevinaxx

I’m definitely doing small first since I’m a beginner… I saw the needles and a good chunk are size 2. I also saw another book that has more chunky (which I also love, had an old coworker knit me a scarf that was with more thick yarns).

From the same book:


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kevinaxx said:


> I’m definitely doing small first since I’m a beginner… I saw the needles and a good chunk are size 2. I also saw another book that has more chunky (which I also love, had an old coworker knit me a scarf that was with more thick yarns).
> 
> From the same book:
> 
> View attachment 5604098


That's really pretty!


----------



## Sunshine mama

maggiesze1 said:


> Pre-ordered these Golden Goose sneakers from Marissa collections
> View attachment 5599021


These are so you! Pretty.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kevinaxx said:


> View attachment 5580010
> 
> 
> View attachment 5580011
> 
> 
> View attachment 5580012
> 
> 
> View attachment 5580013


Who makes item 2 and item 3?


----------



## Sunshine mama

The Coach x Wesselmann bag and charm for my DD2. She absolutely LOVES them!


----------



## Kevinaxx

Sunshine mama said:


> Who makes item 2 and item 3?


Yamazaki, I love the simplicity and it’s reasonably priced.


----------



## cheremushki

Kevinaxx said:


> Got myself another humidifier (but for my condo this time, gonna surround my plants with it).
> 
> And vinegar to clean this one with, probably will reactivate the one one at work. Stopped because my plants died but I’m trying again.
> View attachment 5603815
> 
> View attachment 5603816
> 
> And picked up this book.
> View attachment 5603817


You went to Kinokuya! Stationary heaven too, I'm told.
Also I knit, but haven't last year since inks already keep me busy.  But I'll look up that book.  Thanks!


----------



## cheremushki

End of season bargains.  70% off!  
I just need 2 more plants..


----------



## maria28

NuFace Trinity… this set comes with an aqua gel & I purchased an extra aqua gel as spare.


----------



## Souzie

Tickets to The Immersive King Tut Exhibit..




New ebook case...



And just delivered, bee propolis..


----------



## cheremushki

Coach bag charm.  It fits my fountain pen!


----------



## Sterntalerli

Ordered these GG superstars. Hopefully the chains look high quality irl.


----------



## Kevinaxx

iPhone 14 pro max


----------



## maggiesze1

Even though im not really a Harry Potter fan, this is too beautiful to resist! Just bought this Harry Potter snow globe jewelry candle... The base is the candle part.


----------



## maggiesze1

Craving an orange bag...so of course I had to go for one from my current favorite designer!

Stella McCartney medium falabella


----------



## arnott

Sophia Webster bag:


----------



## Souzie

Two sets of gingerbread house ornaments...



Baby UGGs and Lagerfeld pacifier for a friend's baby shower..


----------



## cheremushki

Souzie said:


> Two sets of gingerbread house ornaments...
> View attachment 5615125
> 
> 
> Baby UGGs and Lagerfeld pacifier for a friend's baby shower..
> View attachment 5615126
> 
> 
> View attachment 5615127


ohhh you're shopping early for Christmas!


----------



## Souzie

cheremushki said:


> ohhh you're shopping early for Christmas!


Haha I always do!!   I actually bought a bunch of stuff for this year's Christmas tree last year. In my defence, they were on sale and plus...I don't know if I'd be able to find everything I want as the holidays get closer.


----------



## arnott

Souzie said:


> Two sets of gingerbread house ornaments...
> View attachment 5615125
> 
> 
> Baby UGGs and Lagerfeld pacifier for a friend's baby shower..
> View attachment 5615126
> 
> 
> View attachment 5615127




Where did you buy the Gingerbread houses?!     My favorite is the one on the right!


----------



## Souzie

arnott said:


> Where did you buy the Gingerbread houses?!     My favorite is the one on the right!


Amazon! It was $25 for a set of 3...I bought the last 2 sets though.  Wish I lived in the US. They're selling at Hobby Lobby for $3.50 a piece!! 

https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B07K6SD12P


----------



## cheremushki

Souzie said:


> Amazon! It was $25 for a set of 3...I bought the last 2 sets though.  Wish I lived in the US. They're selling at Hobby Lobby for $3.50 a piece!!
> 
> https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B07K6SD12P


You just have to have friends with family in the states.. 
But I may DIY gingerbread house with polymer clay.  Thanks for the idea!


----------



## Souzie

cheremushki said:


> You just have to have friends with family in the states..
> But I may DIY gingerbread house with polymer clay.  Thanks for the idea!


I'm signed up with a freight fowarding company in Portland, Oregon where I can have my packages delivered. But the cost of them shipping to me has gone up so much that it's ridiculous to even use them now. 

If your DIYing skills are as good as your painting skills, it's going to look EPIC!!


----------



## maggiesze1

Don't have any green bags...so I'd thought I'll change it up a bit.  Just got this Mansur Gavriel cloud clutch from Neimans


----------



## Sterntalerli

Caved in and got this beauty.


----------



## Kevinaxx

Sender is sending replacement.


----------



## whateve

Sterntalerli said:


> View attachment 5616923
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caved in and got this beauty.


I love this! The color is gorgeous!


----------



## cheremushki

Kevinaxx said:


> View attachment 5617054
> 
> Sender is sending replacement.


what happened?


----------



## Kevinaxx

cheremushki said:


> what happened?


Not sure tbh. It arrived like that, very diff condition from the photo, eg leaves much droopy and worse was the brown/black spots the seller swears wasn’t there when they shipped it a few days prior.

Decided to settle for a replacement. Initially just wanted my money back but I really want this plant plus we were able to come to an understanding (and I like supporting small).


----------



## arnott

Stamps of my favourite person wearing my favourite colour:


----------



## cheremushki

Kevinaxx said:


> Not sure tbh. It arrived like that, very diff condition from the photo, eg leaves much droopy and worse was the brown/black spots the seller swears wasn’t there when they shipped it a few days prior.
> 
> Decided to settle for a replacement. Initially just wanted my money back but I really want this plant plus we were able to come to an understanding (and I like supporting small).


I hope you'll nurse back the first one(if not asked for return)...


----------



## arnott




----------



## Kevinaxx

Can’t find it on their site anymore. Lucked out. Not sure what my size was still doing available with this but I LOVE the material, and I’m always looking for more joggers/jogger like pants.  Was $29.99, clearance additional 30% off and no tax, came out to $21 (rounding up that penny).




And this cute free people top.


Stock photo doesn’t do justice to the texture and color



Also super happy because no sales tax for either since under $.


----------



## Christofle

Kevinaxx said:


> Can’t find it on their site anymore. Lucked out. Not sure what my size was still doing available with this but I LOVE the material, and I’m always looking for more joggers/jogger like pants.  Was $29.99, clearance additional 30% off and no tax, came out to $21 (rounding up that penny).
> 
> View attachment 5619717
> 
> 
> And this cute free people top.
> View attachment 5619718
> 
> Stock photo doesn’t do justice to the texture and color
> View attachment 5619720
> 
> 
> Also super happy because no sales tax for either since under $.


What's the material ?


----------



## Kevinaxx

Christofle said:


> What's the material ?


It’s thick (but no so thick i feel self conscious of thunder thighs) cotton/viscose. It gives me kind of like wool vibe but much softer and felt great on.

Best part is I can machine wash (says hand but I just do gentle/delicate cycle).


----------



## Christofle

Kevinaxx said:


> It’s thick (but no so thick i feel self conscious of thunder thighs) cotton/viscose. It gives me kind of like wool vibe but much softer and felt great on.
> 
> Best part is I can machine wash (says hand but I just do gentle/delicate cycle).


They look like an interesting synthetic mohair! Love mohair so I'm sure these are super soft and comfy. Enjoy


----------



## Kevinaxx

Christofle said:


> They look like an interesting synthetic mohair! Love mohair so I'm sure these are super soft and comfy. Enjoy


Oh no, lol. I know mohair (unless you’re talking about the second pic?) and it’s scratchy. The second one, I don’t know the material by memory but it was not scratchy at all. Otherwise no matter how cute it is I can’t buy.


----------



## Christofle

Kevinaxx said:


> Oh no, lol. I know mohair (unless you’re talking about the second pic?) and it’s scratchy. The second one, I don’t know the material by memory but it was not scratchy at all. Otherwise no matter how cute it is I can’t buy.


Might depend on the quality of mohair, the mohair I have is as soft as cashmere. It simply has long fibres!


----------



## whateve

Kevinaxx said:


> Can’t find it on their site anymore. Lucked out. Not sure what my size was still doing available with this but I LOVE the material, and I’m always looking for more joggers/jogger like pants.  Was $29.99, clearance additional 30% off and no tax, came out to $21 (rounding up that penny).
> 
> View attachment 5619717
> 
> 
> And this cute free people top.
> View attachment 5619718
> 
> Stock photo doesn’t do justice to the texture and color
> View attachment 5619720
> 
> 
> Also super happy because no sales tax for either since under $.


I'm addicted to super soft joggers like this. I've had to ban myself from buying any more.


----------



## Kevinaxx

Finally caved. Scoured the internet for this and also kept checking in to see if they’ll get any new units…

The girl was super nice in wrapping it with bubble wrap and boxing it for me.



^ also got this for mum. 
And really cute hair ties & keychain.


----------



## Souzie

Some more Christmas stuff. Anyone want to guess what the theme of my Christmas tree is going to be this year? 







These fans..




Another pair of UGGs for my friend's baby shower. The first pair I bought was the wrong size and I didn't feel like exchanging them. So I got her this pair in the correct size and different style as well.


----------



## rutabaga

Shutterfly photobook of our Italy trip


----------



## Addicted to bags

Just bought 2, 14kg and 1, 12 kg competition style kettlebells  
I love to weight train. Best way to keep muscles and tone. Next are some 8 and 10kg kettlebells when they come back in stock.


----------



## Sunshine mama

This cute bunny. Too adorable!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> This cute bunny. Too adorable!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626541


Is it a soap dish?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> Is it a soap dish?


Yes.  But I can't dare put a soap in it.


----------



## Shopgirl1996

Sunshine mama said:


> Yes.  But I can't dare put a soap in it.


If you could find little bunny soaps to put in it, that would be fabulous!  Just make sure no one actually uses the soaps.


----------



## GoingRogue

My last purchase was a COVID at home test. It says negative but I feel like I need a second opinion, so to the doctor I will go.


----------



## Kevinaxx

Finally broke down and am buying this to create a mini greenhouse + really trying to prep for cat/kitten/dog/puppy (depending on shelter but most likely cat/kitten).



Also got this dome display case, may steal their idea and put lights in, but it’ll also be a mini greenhouse (am obsessed and have more plants on radar).


----------



## cheremushki

IcePurpleCarryAll said:


> My last purchase was a COVID at home test. It says negative but I feel like I need a second opinion, so to the doctor I will go.


It's not free?


----------



## quindi

My most recent purchases are these! I purchased the Prada BR4970 on eBay. It was a good price since the seller noted a dime-size stain on the back.

When the bag arrived I noticed it looked like it hadn’t been cleaned recently even though it was in nice shape overall. And stain didn’t look permanent to my eye…so I decided to try my hand at it last night with the Apple leather care kit.

She cleaned up beautifully and the “stain” came off easily! I love her and she’s the perfect tote size for me. Now I’m tempted to look for other colors…


----------



## GoingRogue

cheremushki said:


> It's not free?


For me, not this time


----------



## Sunshine mama

A proper red bag.
Kooples Emily


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> A proper red bag.
> Kooples Emily
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5627470
> View attachment 5627471


Super cute but what fits? A credit/debit card?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> Super cute but what fits? A credit/debit card?


Not even! Maybe several quarters and a few dollar bills. It's actually a keychain.  
I actually thought it was going to be bigger(I misunderstood the cm/in description). But that's ok. I can use this on my other bigger keychain bags.


----------



## maggiesze1

These gorgeous clutches from a new brand I just discovered...Themoire


----------



## whateve

maggiesze1 said:


> These gorgeous clutches from a new brand I just discovered...Themoire
> View attachment 5627641


These are beautiful!


----------



## maggiesze1

whateve said:


> These are beautiful!


Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kevinaxx said:


> New plants from TJ. They were low enough in $ (7.50 each) that I felt bold enough to buy them without knowing anything (eg care).
> 
> View attachment 5577034
> 
> 
> View attachment 5577035


Oh my gosh! I need to go to TJ!!! I want both!


----------



## Sunshine mama

I got multiples of these scarves. I really like the cheery "daisies", and I didn't want to undo the scarves from one bag to the other.
Plus a few extra just incase I want to give them as gifts(I doubt it).


----------



## Souzie

Incense stick burner..




And some goodies from the Le Creuset friends and family event...


----------



## Addicted to bags

2 8kg (yellow) kettlebells delivered to me today. Now I have the fall colors of kettlebells


----------



## JenJBS

A pair of Josef Seibel boots.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> 2 8kg (yellow) kettlebells delivered to me today. Now I have the fall colors of kettlebells
> 
> View attachment 5632029


Live your balls for fall!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Souzie said:


> Incense stick burner..
> 
> View attachment 5632009
> 
> 
> And some goodies from the Le Creuset friends and family event...
> 
> View attachment 5632010


Wow that's sooo pretty!


----------



## Kevinaxx

Fingers crossed


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kevinaxx said:


> Fingers crossed
> View attachment 5632212


Thank you for sharing this info!
I've been putting off trying to find what the best plant food might be. I think I'll try this!


----------



## Kevinaxx

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you for sharing this info!
> I've been putting off trying to find what the best plant food might be. I think I'll try this!


I saw someone’s before and after monstera and that pretty much nailed it for me. I’m hoping to have same results. It’s hugeeee bottle and only need a tiny bit (one teaspoon for every 5 liters) for a normal feeding if memory serves correct. So definitely worth the price.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Kevinaxx said:


> I saw someone’s before and after monstera and that pretty much nailed it for me. I’m hoping to have same results. It’s hugeeee bottle and only need a tiny bit (one teaspoon for every 5 liters) for a normal feeding if memory serves correct. So definitely worth the price.


Give us your review in a month or so. I need an indoor plant food too.


----------



## Addicted to bags

JenJBS said:


> A pair of Josef Seibel boots.
> View attachment 5632177


These look really comfy and stylish Jen!


----------



## JenJBS

Addicted to bags said:


> These look really comfy and stylish Jen!



Thank you!     Super comfortable!


----------



## Mapia57

Callista Crafts clutch from Bloomingdales bought during the recent friends and family event


----------



## Tyler_JP

My favorite playwright! (Give or take Tennessee Williams.)


----------



## JenJBS

smooshy purple leather + rainbow hardware = take my money


----------



## maggiesze1

I always wanted a Coach pillow tabby..but refused to buy it at full price...so glad I was able to snag this for 50% off!!


----------



## cheremushki

Yarns.  I'll be making lot of Christmas presents!




More fountain pen inks.  Well, this one was last month's purchase but got delivered a week ago.


----------



## luv2shop_78

JenJBS said:


> smooshy purple leather + rainbow hardware = take my money
> View attachment 5632697


My daughter would love this! Her fave color is purple & she needs a bag to carry her phone in as she keeps setting it down & losing it  Adding this to my Christmas shopping right now!


----------



## cheremushki

maggiesze1 said:


> I always wanted a Coach pillow tabby..but refused to buy it at full price...so glad I was able to snag this for 50% off!!
> View attachment 5632720


I'm same with coach.  Currently waiting for rogue 12 to go on sale.


----------



## cheremushki

Souzie said:


> A spatula. I burned mine the other day.
> View attachment 5602028
> 
> 
> Korean exfoliating washcloths..
> View attachment 5602030
> 
> 
> Curling rods..
> View attachment 5602031
> 
> 
> And ebooks..
> View attachment 5602033


Omg, I'm just catching up and saw you got the exfoliating towels.  You know all our secrets, I love those little things!


----------



## Souzie

cheremushki said:


> Omg, I'm just catching up and saw you got the exfoliating towels.  You know all our secrets, I love those little things!


Haha makes your skin as soft as a baby's bottom...I love it!!


----------



## Christofle

cheremushki said:


> View attachment 5633027
> 
> Yarns.  I'll be making lot of Christmas presents!
> 
> View attachment 5633028
> 
> 
> More fountain pen inks.  Well, this one was last month's purchase but got delivered a week ago.


Thanks for sharing!!! The writing sample looks so pretty.


How's the flow with the sparkles? (Does it cause any skipping?) I don't own any shimmer inks. (I remember reading that some could clog the feed depending on the particulate size)


----------



## cheremushki

Christofle said:


> Thanks for sharing!!! The writing sample looks so pretty.
> View attachment 5633320
> 
> How's the flow with the sparkles? (Does it cause any skipping?) I don't own any shimmer inks. (I remember reading that some could clog the feed depending on the particulate size)



So far I've only used with dip pen.  But I've used their inks with kaweco sport in medium nib before and seems to be ok.  I don't use it with any nicer pens at all.  Things with shimmer inks are that sometimes it can be too heavily shimmery only to have lesser later on.  And sometimes I would have to dip the nib in the warm water to get the flow/shimmer to loosen up.  I know you've mentioned owning MB.  I wouldn't use with MB.  If you are into dip pens, checkout kakimori nib and the beautiful sakura wood.


----------



## Christofle

cheremushki said:


> So far I've only used with dip pen.  But I've used their inks with kaweco sport in medium nib before and seems to be ok.  I don't use it with any nicer pens at all.  Things with shimmer inks are that sometimes it can be too heavily shimmery only to have lesser later on.  And sometimes I would have to dip the nib in the warm water to get the flow/shimmer to loosen up.  I know you've mentioned owning MB.  I wouldn't use with MB.  If you are into dip pens, checkout kakimori nib and the beautiful sakura wood.


I might try it with my lamy safaris as they are very easy to disassemble and wash. 

Thank you for the lovely detailed reply.


----------



## Kevinaxx

Cannot wait till this baby comes in.

Also have a white ghost coming.




And a few other succulents on the way, and philodendron and homalomena plant.


----------



## cheremushki

Kevinaxx said:


> View attachment 5634400
> 
> Cannot wait till this baby comes in.
> 
> Also have a white ghost coming.
> 
> View attachment 5634401
> 
> 
> And a few other succulents on the way, and philodendron and homalomena plant.


Wait, I thought you said no more?  Or was this me and myself?


----------



## Kevinaxx

cheremushki said:


> Wait, I thought you said no more?  Or was this me and myself?


I did but apparently I have no self control.

I stopped buying more yesterday despite a steep sale, but there’s a very good chance I might buy anyways… I have an enabler that tells me if it makes me happy… and I’ve had a very good year so far…

Eta I just got shipping notification for a plant I didn’t even remember ordering (no more browsing plant shops/etsy late at night for me).


----------



## cheremushki

Kevinaxx said:


> I did but apparently I have no self control.
> 
> I stopped buying more yesterday despite a steep sale, but there’s a very good chance I might buy anyways… I have an enabler that tells me if it makes me happy… and I’ve had a very good year so far…
> 
> Eta I just got shipping notification for a plant I didn’t even remember ordering (no more browsing plant shops/etsy late at night for me).


You have enough plants.
Come to fountain pens and inks side with me and @Christofle


----------



## Christofle

cheremushki said:


> You have enough plants.
> Come to fountain pens and inks side with me and @Christofle



GVFC has some lovely green ones in jade...thats like collecting a new plant, right...right?


----------



## Kevinaxx

Kevinaxx said:


> I did but apparently I have no self control.
> 
> I stopped buying more yesterday despite a steep sale, but there’s a very good chance I might buy anyways… I have an enabler that tells me if it makes me happy… and I’ve had a very good year so far…
> 
> Eta I just got shipping notification for a plant I didn’t even remember ordering (no more browsing plant shops/etsy late at night for me).


Update, I brought.


cheremushki said:


> You have enough plants.
> Come to fountain pens and inks side with me and @Christofle


It’s tempting! I had a friend show me a really nifty writing tool. 



I love doodling and I used to practice calligraphy…


Christofle said:


> GVFC has some lovely green ones in jade...thats like collecting a new plant, right...right?
> View attachment 5635179
> 
> 
> View attachment 5635178


This isn’t helping


----------



## rutabaga

Westman Atelier liquid lip balm and baby cheeks blush stick


----------



## JenJBS

My planner for next year.


----------



## Kevinaxx

Sea moss &



Couldn’t decide on the color but I’ve been loving my current pair and I normally don’t buy multiples but it’s also $50 off a pair.


----------



## JenJBS

Leather driving gloves.   
*Purple* leather driving gloves!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kevinaxx said:


> View attachment 5638088
> 
> Sea moss &
> View attachment 5638089
> 
> 
> Couldn’t decide on the color but I’ve been loving my current pair and I normally don’t buy multiples but it’s also $50 off a pair.


Cute!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Leather driving gloves.
> *Purple* leather driving gloves!
> View attachment 5639637
> View attachment 5639638


Love the purple! I can just imagine you with these gloves and one of your MANY pretty purple bags!


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

Just purchased this LV bandeau that I'm going to use for my Noe GM. I love that it has that pop art look to it. Perfect for me! 

Due to arrive today.


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Love the purple! I can just imagine you with these gloves and one of your MANY pretty purple bags!


Thank you, Sunshine!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Pop Art Suzy said:


> Just purchased this LV bandeau that I'm going to use for my Noe GM. I love that it has that pop art look to it. Perfect for me!
> 
> Due to arrive today.
> 
> View attachment 5639772


I love it sooo much!
Did you get it from the store?


----------



## JenJBS

a) a pillow
b) a backpack
c) a laptop bag
d) a tote bag

E )All Of The Above!

Maison Margiela glam slam drawstring backpack.    I'll mostly be carrying my work laptop, but it's black and wouldn't show up well, so used my personal laptop for reference since they are the same size 13". All that *smoosh* should keep my computer nice and protected! And I like that it also has the handles on top to carry like a tote instead of a backpack, though that doesn't close the drawstring like using the backpack straps does. Yes, I am addicted to Maison Margiela's super-smooshy Glam Slam line... 

Anyone else who owns a Maison Margiela bag cut off the silly white label that has numbers on it?


----------



## nxdinenxtxlin

Fresh from the box


----------



## maggiesze1

Preorderd this stunning bottle!!


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

Sunshine mama said:


> I love it sooo much!
> Did you get it from the store?


I ordered it online from their website. The nearest store is an hour away from me. Just received it a few days ago. Gonna post pics of how it looks on my Noe in the LV section. I love it!


----------



## Sunshine mama

maggiesze1 said:


> Preorderd this stunning bottle!!
> View attachment 5641434


Beautiful!


----------



## Kevinaxx

^ really hoping this is exact as inside looks bright pink.


Supporting small but also fun mugs.


----------



## Kevinaxx




----------



## Souzie

Some goodies from the Sephora holiday sale..



And Moncler hats..


----------



## motzfield

YSL Sac de jour baby croco leather

YSL croco wallet


----------



## ColetteBlue

This lovely scarf/vest? 
	

		
			
		

		
	



And a ring


----------



## Kevinaxx

More Sephora haul.

And this for a gift: as congratulations.




Was contemplating 1000% be@rbrick at 40% off but meh.


----------



## gwendo25

This lovely YSL Lou camera bag.


----------



## Kevinaxx

Just a little Prasiolite Point and a glass salt bowl that would likely be used to place ring of the week.


----------



## Souzie

Gold ramekins..



Royal Albert sandwich tray..



And UGG slippers..


----------



## cheremushki

Well, technically bought last month.  But just came in this week.


----------



## JenJBS

cheremushki said:


> View attachment 5650848
> 
> Well, technically bought last month.  But just came in this week.


Gorgeous!


----------



## whateve

Kevinaxx said:


> More Sephora haul.
> 
> And this for a gift: as congratulations.
> 
> View attachment 5645805
> 
> 
> Was contemplating 1000% be@rbrick at 40% off but meh.


Sometimes I wish my kids were still small enough that I could buy them fun stuff like this.


----------



## Kevinaxx

whateve said:


> Sometimes I wish my kids were still small enough that I could buy them fun stuff like this.


It’s for an adult! They make legos for adults of all ages. 

It was to congrats them on a new job, and taking the risk.

Lego also sent a fleece and this:


----------



## rutabaga

Nili Lotan leather jacket



Apple cider donuts


----------



## maggiesze1

Too many bags...lol! 
2 Stella McCartney falabellas..and this Marina Raphael butterfly bag I just came across! Also it was on sale and found an extra 11%off.. I usually don't like black bags, but I love butterflies and sparkle..so decided to try it out!


----------



## Christofle

New gloves to match my Himalayan croc items.


----------



## Kevinaxx

Eagle eye stone ring w/14k gold and beaded ring (separate merchant, not sure what she said but has gold/won’t tarnish with water so safe to keep on) with bead of Colombian emerald.


----------



## Tyler_JP

I found this Matryoshka Doll in a little Christmas shop over the weekend... I've always wanted one! I love how intricate this one is, and that it was signed by the artist.


----------



## Souzie

Balmain blazer..



UGG slippers for my DH..


----------



## SakuraSakura

_you're looking at it, ladies & gents & my non-conforming folks! _


----------



## Kevinaxx

^the bench that doubles as storage for my entryway. Been eyeing for a year now.

Also got the hugeeee version of fiddle fig leaf I’ve been eyeing. 

Next on my list is desk, couch and neon light sign but these will likely be in 2023 as I’ve not found the perfect (to me) one yet.


----------



## maggiesze1

Just bought this MZ Wallace micro sutton in Gemstone (iridescent purple) from Neimans


----------



## jayohwhy

maggiesze1 said:


> Just bought this MZ Wallace micro sutton in Gemstone (iridescent purple) from Neimans


I just bought the small metro deluxe in the same color! I’m obsessed.


----------



## maggiesze1

jayohwhy said:


> I just bought the small metro deluxe in the same color! I’m obsessed.


Oh, so glad to hear you liked yours! Now, I'm even more excited to receive it!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

I absolutely love Hello Kitty Jewelry. I have had many, many different Sanrio and KLS sterling and gold pieces over the years, but this is a grail piece I have wanted for a long time. So I decided to treat myself to it since I couldn’t afford it back when it came out and this is the first time I’ve ever seen one for sale since then


----------



## Kevinaxx

I loveeeee silk slips but particularly this color set and I got it for 30% off.


----------



## maggiesze1

This pretty butterfly brooch from Loren Hope


----------



## Kevinaxx

A few folks picked up the same jacket while I was trying it on and while waiting in line the lady in front saw it and asked her friend to hold the line so she went and brought the same jacket .

$50, side slit pockets = happy camper.

Also picked up candle from anthro @ 30% off. Volcano, smells sooooo good:


----------



## jen_sparro

Kevinaxx said:


> I loveeeee silk slips but particularly this color set and I got it for 30% off.
> 
> View attachment 5667800



Lucky! I love the print too but the pillow case sold out so quick in Australia


----------



## Kevinaxx

jen_sparro said:


> Lucky! I love the print too but the pillow case sold out so quick in Australia


Oh wow. I have their silk pillow case but I didn’t know they made patterns. Only solid colors here ): like white, blue, black or the gray I have.

It looks amazing in the prints and I’m not surprised it sold out.


----------



## Kevinaxx

47 oz


----------



## louisandlattes

This Lululemon reversible bomber jacket; it arrived today and will be just perfect for our holiday travels. I love how versatile it is and hope that it will keep me from lugging around several coats.


----------



## JenJBS

Tiffany sunglasses.


----------



## Kevinaxx

Didn’t want to buy another pair of airpro pods and didn’t want another bose over ear or another master dynamics over the ear (love the look and sound but too heavy and the ear cups like the bose woulda get dirty from first concealer and now sunscreen).

So these fit the bill. More excited for the color.


----------



## 880

A texas brisket from gold belly to feed friends on Saturday


----------



## chloe72

I just bought these green earrings from Olive and Piper:


----------



## maggiesze1

Been stalking this LV panda keychain and I was able to grab one just now!


----------



## ♥Mia♥

Coach silver snowflakes keychain


----------



## myloveforchanel

Just bought a birthday gift to myself : Bottega veneta cassette trifold wallet, margiela bag  best purchased and birthday pressie evah to celebrate new year.


----------



## Kevinaxx

^moneytree x2. One for myself and one to gift.




^ I’ve been eyeing both among other items @ Lulu but these just went on sale.


----------



## maggiesze1

This Lego set! It looks so pretty and fun! Been watching Lego Masters so wanted to get my very first set to try out! Lol!


----------



## couchette

Mulberry Iris on a chain in cornflower blue


----------



## whateve

couchette said:


> Mulberry Iris on a chain in cornflower blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5680710


I love that color! It's gorgeous!


----------



## couchette

whateve said:


> I love that color! It's gorgeous!


Ty!Been a horrible year for me so I’m buying bright colors for a change!I also have a cornflower mulberry wallet,so easy to find in my black totes


----------

